# Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

Tópico especial de seguimento da primeira entrada fria deste ano. 
Uma massa de ar frio vem descendo de latitude e em movimento retrogrado de nordeste para sudoeste chega a partir de hoje a Portugal, primeiro nos níveis altos reflectindo-se progressivamente à superfície trazendo temperaturas baixas a Portugal Continental durante toda esta semana. 










*GFS - Temperatura 850 hPa*








*MeteoBlue/NNM  - Temperatura mínima*
Modelo mesoescala





http://www.meteoblue.com/



*ECMWF/IM - Temperatura 06:00 horas*
Modelo global





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp




*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## JPMMarques (5 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Parece que nos próximos dias teremos temperaturas minimas negativas em quase todo o pais e segundo as informações recentes do IM Lisboa na quarta e quinta feira terá de minima -2 graus....  Agora é só rezar aos santinhos todos por alguma percipitação que ao que parece não está fácil de ocorrer


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Quem é que dizia que a Siberiana não chegava a Portugal ??  se fosse só a Portugal.


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Sem duvida que pelos modelos apresentados, a onda frio que vem ai será para se ter em conta. Só tem um contra para os amantes de neve é que será seca.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Só de ver isto já estou com frio...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Só não percebo porque é que o GFS insiste em colocar precipitação para Bragança ne quinta e sexta-feira?


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Só não percebo porque é que o GFS insiste em colocar precipitação para Bragança ne quinta e sexta-feira?



Porque temos uma bolsa fria a 500hpa que vem de Este e que provoca alguma instabilidade, já tinha dito ontem


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

De facto olhando para os modelos parece que vamos ter uns dias de frio "a sério" para as nossas latitudes.Em princípio será uma entrada bastante seca.Não será de descartar um ou outro aguaceiro devido á bolsa fria a 500 hpa e que será de neve a cotas bastante baixas ( mas dificilmente nevará no Litoral)

Hoje já se nota uma descida da temperatura ( actualmente estou  com 12 graus).

Para os próximos dias o IM deverá "pintar " o País em tons de amarelo e laranja devido ás temperaturas baixas...


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Tive a ver e vi -8 a 850hpa em Bragança  com isso até neva debaixo do chão


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A confirmarem-se as previsões do IM de temperatura mínima para Lisboa (- 2º), para 5ª e 6ª feira, e de acordo com os seus critérios de atribuição de alertas, poderemos ter pela primeira vez situação de alerta vermelho!!! Será?


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> A confirmarem-se as previsões do IM de temperatura mínima para Lisboa (- 2º), para 5ª e 6ª feira, e de acordo com os seus critérios de atribuição de alertas, poderemos ter pela primeira vez situação de alerta vermelho!!! Será?



Aqui fica o link sobre os Critérios de Emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> A confirmarem-se as previsões do IM de temperatura mínima para Lisboa (- 2º), para 5ª e 6ª feira, e de acordo com os seus critérios de atribuição de alertas, poderemos ter pela primeira vez situação de alerta vermelho!!! Será?



A acontecer sim, tão surpreendente quanto os -5ºC de mínima para Coimbra na sexta feira 

Claro está que muitos ajustes acontecerão ainda. O valor mínimo de temperatura é algo muito susceptível de se alterar com pequenos factores, pelo que há que aguardar mais um pouco.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> A confirmarem-se as previsões do IM de temperatura mínima para Lisboa (- 2º), para 5ª e 6ª feira, e de acordo com os seus critérios de atribuição de alertas, poderemos ter pela primeira vez situação de alerta vermelho!!! Será?



eu odeio frio... ainda bem que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF tiram o frio e poem precipitação a partir do prox FS.....


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Parece que aqui em Bragança vai estar frio a serio

O distrito já está em alerta amarelo.


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

O Freemeteo põe um belo cenário para aqui. De notar as máximas nos 0ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



stormy disse:


> eu odeio frio... ainda bem que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF tiram o frio e poem precipitação a partir do prox FS.....



Eu tb sou Stormy como tu 
Mas não quero que tirem ... o pessoal do Norte e Centro que fiquem com o frio e que mandem (os modelos obviamente) a chuva aqui para o sul (a vontade não é muita ) que faz tanta falta em todo o litoral Portugues pois as nossas barragens tem tanta falta e as previsões não são nada animadoras a longo prazo !!


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Por gondomar somos capazes de atingir os -3/-4 e de realçar os -12 graus na serra da estrela até gostava de experimentar essa temperatura 

Agora era bom que houvesse precipitaçao


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A run das 12z do GFS que está a sair salienta dois pormenores.

- O consolidar do frio gélido que se avizinha
- O secar da fonte! Nem mesmo a precipitação prevista para Espanha está a restar... Entrada sequinha, sequinha...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

É verdade é melhor nem ver o resto .... !!

UI que isto está arrefecendo .... !!


----------



## dpaes (5 Jan 2009 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Irá ocorrer neve em algum lugar do país???


em Évora estará muito frio??


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

a temp. depois de bater nos 11.8ºc (também não bateu muito alto ) vai agora nos 10.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



dpaes disse:


> Irá ocorrer neve em algum lugar do país???
> 
> 
> em Évora estará muito frio??



O frio vai-se estender a todo o país com temperaturas muito baixas durante toda a semana! Sem precipitação não há neve e a entrada de leste é seca! Desta forma e pelo menos até sexta não está prevista queda de neve em Portugal Continental. No entanto nenhuma situação é ainda 100% descartável!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

*Com tanto frio até a chuva ficou com medo...*

Belos dias dias para registar minimas sobre minimas... 
E se nao vier a precipitação, que volte as grandes geadas, 
e o congelar da água dos tanques que a alguns anos acorria
e agora nos ultimos anos não tem acontecido por aqui. 
Mas tudo com moderação, sem danos para as populações é o que se pede.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A neve só desapareceu do Norte porque a bolsa de 500hpa está mais a norte mas se ela voltar a ser colocada a entrar pelo Norte ai vai voltar a mostrar a neve para o Norte e temperaturas mais frias em altura, quanto a isso ainda nada está definido...


----------



## trepkos (5 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



dpaes disse:


> Irá ocorrer neve em algum lugar do país???
> 
> 
> em Évora estará muito frio??



Vai estar de -2 a -4 graus.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2009 às 16:37)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

O frio já se vai instalando também por aqui.
Hoje o sol não brilhou por um minuto que fosse.
Céu encoberto o dia todo.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 10,6ºC. Sendo esta a temperatura máxima mais baixa desde o dia 1 de Dezembro.

Por agora vai baixando lentamente.
9,9ºC e 71% de humidade relativa.


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



miguel disse:


> A neve só desapareceu do Norte porque a bolsa de 500hpa está mais a norte mas se ela voltar a ser colocada a entrar pelo Norte ai vai voltar a mostrar a neve para o Norte e temperaturas mais frias em altura, quanto a isso ainda nada está definido...



  Quando são estas entradas são extremamente frias e secas infelizmente e ainda pior é a acção(depressão) ser toda no norte de Africa, e no deserto belas inundações ai se devem dar na sua parte sul dos Atlas.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Eu cá vou com 9.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui em 1h 30min a temperatura caiu 1,4ºCºC .

Neste momento já sigo com:
T:* 6,7ºC*
HR: *84%* 
P: *1016,2mb/hPa*

Com esta HR não tarda começa a cair a geada, só se a temperatura continuar a descer como até agora...


----------



## amarusp (5 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo: 3,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Céu nublado e *10,3ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Aqui em 40min desceu 0.5ºC para os 9.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Para variar parece que aqui o Algarve tem algum escudo contra temperaturas muito frias!!!! Estive a ver as previsões no IM e nem sequer a temperaturas de 0ºC temos direito, fica-se tudo pelos 4ºC de temperatura mais baixa, na 4ª Feira


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui céu nublado e 1,3ºC.

A máxima hoje não foi além de 2,0ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (5 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

por aqui ceu nulado, temperatura nos 6.0ºC
maxima de 12.4ºC....


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Desceu 0.6ºC em 30min para os 8.7ºC. Cada vez desce mais rápido.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 12.2ºC, neste momento estão 10.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Comunicado do IM

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:

O estado do tempo para os próximos dias, em Portugal continental, será caracterizado por uma diminuição acentuada das temperaturas, nomeadamente da mínima.

O Continente verificará nos próximos dias uma diminuição das temperaturas, em particular da mínima, com os valores das mesmas a atingirem valores negativos nas regiões do interior e a aproximarem-se do zero no litoral, designadamente durante a noite.

Esta situação decorre da passagem de uma massa de ar polar, inserida na circulação de um anticiclone localizado nas Ilhas Britânicas, o que para além de tempo frio resultará em céu pouco nublado ou limpo durante toda a semana, com condições para a formação de geada.

O IM sugere o acompanhamento desta situação através da sua página, em: www.meteo.pt


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

por aqui vai nos 10.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas noites,então cá vai o primeiro post referente a esta entradae seca

A tarde decorreu por vezes nublado com o espreitar do sol por momentos não deixando que o termômetro subi-se muito.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado com o vento já a mexer.

Dados actuais 6.1ºc 1016.4hpa com 78%hr.


----------



## pedrorod (5 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Por estas bandas o Freemeteo, nesta actualização pôs ainda mais frio, mas por outro lado tirou completamente a precipitação
De destacar a mínima de -4,4ºC.
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735249


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui céu nublado e 1,3ºC.
> 
> A máxima hoje não foi além de 2,0ºC.



Grande máxima!
Tomara eu ter essa máxima como mínima aqui no pico da passagem da massa de ar frio...
Por aqui, o céu mantém-se nublado, impedindo a temperatura de descer por aí além... Sigo com 11ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco de W e 5.6ºc.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Neste momento 1.4ºC aqui por Bragança


----------



## godzila (5 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*





este mapa é para o dia 8 de Janeiro.
olhem só para o frio que promete
ai os meus canários vão ficar tipo gelado de baunilha


----------



## trepkos (5 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Aquilo é -4 para a zona de Évora?


----------



## belem (5 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Quem é que dizia que a Siberiana não chegava a Portugal ??  se fosse só a Portugal.




Realmente o escudo montanhoso formados pelos Pirinéus e os Cantábricos ajuda muito, como se pode ver por esse mapa.
Portugal até é  o menos afectado pelo frio de leste de todos os países europeus.


----------



## belem (5 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Se chegar aqui aos -1, até abro um champanhe em honra dos amantes do frio aqui do forum lool.


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



godzila disse:


> este mapa é para o dia 8 de Janeiro.
> olhem só para o frio que promete
> ai os meus canários vão ficar tipo gelado de baunilha




A Protecção devia emitir uma alerta vermelho já!!!!!!!


Vão ser batidos todos os recordes!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas Noites!

Por aqui, o Dia foi de Céu totalmente Encoberto... O Sol não brilhou nem uma única vez! O Vento soprou Fraco...

A Temperatura Manteve-se estável, tendo a Temperatura Máxima não passado dos *10,9ºC* 

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC... Acabo de igualar a Temperatura Mínima do Dia!
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h

O Céu continua Encoberto!


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



cardu disse:


> A Protecção devia emitir uma alerta vermelho já!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vão ser batidos todos os recordes!!!!!!



Este episódio não será assim tão extremo. Teremos uns valores de temperatura mínima um pouco mais baixos que o habitual, mas ainda longe dos mínimos absolutos.


----------



## storm (5 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Ai que frio, parece que as malas já ca estão, só falta a sua presença , sequinha que até regala, muito bom não vir precipitação(trabalhar e tal), e neve em Janeiro so lá para os dias 20 e picos (tradição).

Temperatura actual: 10.5ºC


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (5 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

bem.... vai estar frio!


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Dan disse:


> Este episódio não será assim tão extremo. Teremos uns valores de temperatura mínima um pouco mais baixos que o habitual, mas ainda longe dos mínimos absolutos.



Nalguns locais não me parece que vão andar muito longe dos mínimos absolutos como por exemplo Lisboa


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Dan disse:


> Este episódio não será assim tão extremo. Teremos uns valores de temperatura mínima um pouco mais baixos que o habitual, mas ainda longe dos mínimos absolutos.



Sem dados nenhuns oficiais mas também concordo, pois lembro-me de invernos com temperaturas mais baixas que estas que preveem... em todas as regioes é que não posso afirmar porque não sei e dai, *pedia a sua ajuda ou a quem saiba* onde posso encontrar os extremos por região ou estações meteorologicas oficiais, dados como a precipitação e temperatura. 

PS: Gostava de ver Lisboa em alerta vermelho, ja alguma vez esteve?
Atenção: Não é nada contra LX, pelo contrario, gosto da cidade. Apenas porque seria noticia certa.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

As temperaturas terão uma descida mais acentuada no litoral. No interior será apenas menos 2/3 graus do que em períodos mais frescos como já tivemos neste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## Dourado (5 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Para variar parece que aqui o Algarve tem algum escudo contra temperaturas muito frias!!!! Estive a ver as previsões no IM e nem sequer a temperaturas de 0ºC temos direito, fica-se tudo pelos 4ºC de temperatura mais baixa, na 4ª Feira



Sim mas deves estar a ver a temperatura para Faro ou outra cidade do litoral porque no interior vai chegar de certeza aos 0ºC ou negativos.

Acontece (quase todos os anos) e eu posso dizer isso porque vivo mais no interior e cá na serra do Caldeirão em certas zonas baixas chega várias vezes aos 0º ou até menos (estou a falar da temperatura mínima)


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto com a temperatura quase sempre estagnada nos 10.0¤C..o vento também esteve fraco..tenho agora 8.5¤C

nada mau..lol


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Estagnada nos 10.7ºC há já algum tempo...


----------



## DRC (5 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Após ter descido aos 9,7ºC, a temperatura 
subiu um pouco estando agora nos 10,2ºC.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, á semelhança
do resto do dia, apesar de não ter ocorrido precipitaçao.
Vamos agora aguardar pelo frio a sério!

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Dados actuais:

10,9º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
76% HR


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Olá

Não acredito, que para as bandas de Lisboa, a temperatura vá abaixo de 0º C. A experiência diz-me que não vamos ter temperaturas mínimas longe dos 3/4º C. As previsões do IM já corrigiram as temperaturas esperadas para 4ª feira (11/4 contra os 9/1 antes adiantados).
Também gostaria que nevasse, mas isso é muito raro em Lisboa. A estatística o diz.

 Por agora vamos com 10º C e vento fraco. O céu está muito nublado. Nada de excepcional para Janeiro

Edit:

O culpado é o efeito de estufa. Melhor, de quem o está a agravar, pretendendo fazer da Terra um vardadeiro caixote do lixo.


----------



## Nuno (5 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas noites por aqui 8,8ºC, 80% Hum e céu nublado e o vento é nulo  Vamos ver como vão ser os próximos dias, recordes de mínimas já era interessante


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por cá estou com 9.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Não acredito, que para as bandas de Lisboa, a temperatura vá abaixo de 0º C. A experiência diz-me que não vamos ter temperaturas mínimas longe dos 3/4º C. As previsões do IM já corrigiram as temperaturas esperadas para 4ª feira (11/4 contra os 9/1 antes adiantados).
> Também gostaria que nevasse, mas isso é muito raro em Lisboa. A estatística o diz.
> ...



Vai pesquisar quantas vezes tivemos tanto ar frio sobre Portugal nos últimos anos para veres o quão pouco frequente é termos as iso que vamos ter durante tanto tempo...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Infelizmente a temperatura ainda não desceu o suficiente para formar geada.
Lá fora já há nevoeiro  .

Neste momento:
T: *5,8ºC*
HR: *91%*
P: *1015,6mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (5 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Exacto, Lousano. No Interior 
serao apenas "típicos" dias de Inverno,
sendo que cidades como a Guarda ou
Bragança estão mais que habituadas 
a temperaturas abaixo de -5ºC, sendo essa 
a temperatura minima (divergindo pouco)
prevista para os próximos dias.

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Achei piada porque durante o dia foram vários os comentários de habitantes de Bragança que me diziam "está-se a preparar uma nevada!", sinceramente se não fosse frequentador do fórum e seguisse os modelos, olhando para o céu era capaz de dizer o mesmo!


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui a máxima foi de apenas 11,5ºC...

Agora o céu está a ficar menos nublado e a temperatura é de 8,6ºC com vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Sigo com 8,9ºC e sente-se o frio a chegar. Está uma brisa de NO de 2-3km/h.

Se o vento para e as nuvens saem, lá vem fresco


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui a tempertura está estagnada entre os 10,2º e os 10,5º desde as 13h. A pressão é que desceu dos 1018 para 1015.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



DRC disse:


> Exacto, Lousano. No Interior
> serao apenas "típicos" dias de Inverno,
> sendo que cidades como a Guarda ou
> Bragança estão mais que habituadas
> ...



Só -5ºC  isso tá no interior do Alentejo nesses dias nas boas


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC, embora já tenha tido 10,2ºC, há pouco. A Temperatura Mínima até ao Momento foi de *8,9ºC*

Humidade nos 88%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Achei piada porque durante o dia foram vários os comentários de habitantes de Bragança que me diziam "está-se a preparar uma nevada!", sinceramente se não fosse frequentador do fórum e seguisse os modelos, olhando para o céu era capaz de dizer o mesmo!



Não no caso preciso de hoje, mas tambem ouço comentarios às vezes em relação as condiçoes climatericas, se nao fosse um meteolouco (pouco experiente, mas curioso) e nao anda-se sempre em cima das previsões e com um termometro ao pe de mim talvez tambem pensa-se assim. Por exemplo estar uma grande sensaçao de frio, mas estar 7ºC e dizerem que se chove-se era neve. É um exemplo...



Lousano disse:


> Por aqui a tempertura está estagnada entre os 10,2º e os 10,5º desde as 13h. A pressão é que desceu dos 1018 para 1015.



O que é que se passa ai na lousã para nao descer...? não sendo muito perto, mas tambem não muito longe, mas aqui ja desceu dos 10ºC para os 5ºC pelo menos.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Achei piada porque durante o dia foram vários os comentários de habitantes de Bragança que me diziam "está-se a preparar uma nevada!", sinceramente se não fosse frequentador do fórum e seguisse os modelos, olhando para o céu era capaz de dizer o mesmo!



A minha estação também está a dar neve



Hoje a máxima foi de 2,3ºC. 

Neste momento a temperatura é de 1,4ºC.


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Só -5ºC  isso tá no interior do Alentejo nesses dias nas boas



Pelo que tenho lido, na zona de Bragança devem descer aos -8ºC, sensivelmente.

Como o Dan referiu, ainda longe dos -12ºC que a estação regista como mínimo absoluto.


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas pessoal

Depois de um dia de céu bastante cinzento, mas nada de , sigo com *6.7ºC*. A máxima não ultrapassou os *11.8ºC*, e a minima foi de *5.7ºC*, mas ainda penso que será batida até à meia noite.

Vamos ver como será quando ele  chegar em força


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ac_cernax disse:


> O que é que se passa ai na lousã para nao descer...? não sendo muito perto, mas tambem não muito longe, mas aqui ja desceu dos 10ºC para os 5ºC pelo menos.



A temperatura que registo é a 13,5mt de altura, e devido à brisa que se sente vai mantendo-a estagnada. Junto ao solo está a descer e deverá estar pelos 7º.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Vai pesquisar quantas vezes tivemos tanto ar frio sobre Portugal nos últimos anos para veres o quão pouco frequente é termos as iso que vamos ter durante tanto tempo...



Penso que nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos não tem havido, mas vão aparecendo de vez em quando. As mais recentes no mês de Janeiro:

Janeiro 2005
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00220050127.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00220050128.gif


Janeiro 2003
http://www.wzkarten.de/pics/archive/ra/2003/Rrea00220030110.gif
http://www.wzkarten.de/pics/archive/ra/2003/Rrea00220030112.gif


----------



## Lince (5 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Temperatura actual   -1.4º

Sinceramente acho que vai ser esta semana que vou bater o recorde da temperatura minima registada desde que faço medições, esse valor data de 1 de março de 2005 e foi de  -7,6º.
Já agora o segundo lugar data de 30 de Janeiro de 2006 e foi de -6º


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A HR está a descer...

T: *5,7ºC*
HR: *86% *(já esteve nos 91%)


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Temperatura estagnada nos 8.9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Dados actuais:

10,6º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
77% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas...por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco com 5.5ºc.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui o vento está a 0 km/h, logo a temperatura tem vindo a descer  vou já com 8.7ºC, temo que em breve vá subir devido ao vento.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Lá está o GFS a pôr precipitação para quinta e sexta-feira...em que é que ficamos?


----------



## Nuno (5 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Lá está o GFS a pôr precipitação para quinta e sexta-feira...em que é que ficamos?



Ficamos que quanto mais a bolsa fria existente a 500hpa estiver junto a Portugal ou por cima de Portugal como é a situação  nesta saida, muitas mais são as probabilidades de terem precipitação


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Lá está o GFS a pôr precipitação para quinta e sexta-feira...em que é que ficamos?



O GFS gosta de nos fazer sofrer


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Lá desce ela para os 8.1ºC e penso que desta vez só para às 7h.


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Lá está o GFS a pôr precipitação para quinta e sexta-feira...em que é que ficamos?




Obviamente que ficamos com queda de neve em todo o país!!!! 

O instituto de meteorologia prevê aguaceiros para Coimbra na sexta feira com 5 graus negativos!!!!

Vamos reviver os nevões de Fevereiro de 1983


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Quem me dera que tivesses razão...mas pelo menos parabéns pelo optimismo!


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Curioso verificar o tópico das previsões antes do 29 de Janeiro http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...s-segundo-os-modelos-janeiro-2006-a-98-4.html

Mesmo a 3, 4 dias a expectativa era de uma entrada seca, e depois foi o que se viu 

Isto para dizer que a situação ainda não está totalmente definida, a ver se aquele núcleo de precipitação a NW desce um pouquinho para termos festa na sexta-feira. Mas claro que o mais provável é que não tenhamos precipitação, e é preciso ter isso em conta para evitar desilusões


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

por aqui ja subiu de 10.1 para 10.2ºc


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



João Dias disse:


> Curioso verificar o tópico das previsões antes do 29 de Janeiro http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...s-segundo-os-modelos-janeiro-2006-a-98-4.html
> 
> Mesmo a 3, 4 dias a expectativa era de uma entrada seca, e depois foi o que se viu
> 
> Isto para dizer que a situação ainda não está totalmente definida, a ver se aquele núcleo de precipitação a NW desce um pouquinho para termos festa na sexta-feira. Mas claro que o mais provável é que não tenhamos precipitação, e é preciso ter isso em conta para evitar desilusões



Excelente documento...!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Depois de ter descido aos *8,7ºC*, eis que volto a subir, estando com 9,8ºC neste momento (+1,1ºC/h)!

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão nos 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Caros amigos,

É a 1ª vez que comento esta entrada fria/gelada! Penso essencialmente que será uma entrada fria e seca mas...o potencial para acontecer alguma célula está lá e nesse caso onde quer que caia será sobre a forma de neve. Penso que o IM está a subestimar fenómenos como a possibilidade de formação de uma pequena depressão (que os modelos já indicam algumas vezes mas ainda não a conseguiram definir) que para já parece estar sobre o sul do Algarve. Mas...será que ela irá ficar ai? Será que irá existir? Penso que o IM ao dizer hoje como eu ouvi que a probabilidade de precipitação em Lisboa é de 0% está a contar com o "ovo no da galinha!".

Vamos ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, tive uma máxima de 13.4ºC e uma mínima de 7.8ºC, neste momento tenho 8.8ºC. 

Para bater a minha mínima mais baixa e a mais absoluta que registei foi de -4.9ºC a 26 de Janeiro de 2005.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

É do meu computador ou houve posts que mudaram de sítio?


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boas! Neste momento sigo com 10.2ºC 

O vento é fraco de NE, 6.8 km/h

A temperatura ainda está na casa das dezenas, mas é possível que a sensação de frio esteja bem mais baixa.


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por Melgaço....

Hoje voltámos aos valores de temperatura de um só dígito pois a máxima não passou dos 7.3ºC. Tendo a mínima ficado nos 3.3ºC.

Esta noite e até ao momento, a temperatura não tem descido como esperado devido ao vento. Tem-se mantido em torno dos 5.5 /6ºC desde as 18h. Vamos ver se o vento para...


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui a mínima foi de 7,0 e a máxima de 11,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 8,0ºC e vento nulo a humidade é de 82%


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> É do meu computador ou houve posts que mudaram de sítio?



Também me parece que alguns mudaram de sitio não só neste tópico mas também noutros 

Sigo com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Vendo a evolução avançada pelo metoffice, com rotação do eixo anticiclónico para sul, trazendo uma massa de ar vinda de E e mesmo SE não acredito em temperaturas mínimas record para as regiões do litoral. Somente as regiões do interior terão o frio típico de inverno, com geada intensa.
É triste 

A temp. continua teimosamente nos 10º C


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



ac_cernax disse:


> Sem dados nenhuns oficiais mas também concordo, pois lembro-me de invernos com temperaturas mais baixas que estas que preveem... em todas as regioes é que não posso afirmar porque não sei e dai, *pedia a sua ajuda ou a quem saiba* onde posso encontrar os extremos por região ou estações meteorologicas oficiais, dados como a precipitação e temperatura.
> 
> PS: Gostava de ver Lisboa em alerta vermelho, ja alguma vez esteve?
> Atenção: Não é nada contra LX, pelo contrario, gosto da cidade. Apenas porque seria noticia certa.



Aqui vão os dados oficiais para emissão de alertas do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Acardoso (5 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boa noite 

Temp. Max:10.8º
Temp. Min: 6.3º

Sigo com:

Pressao: 1016.6hpa
vento fraco de NW
temp: 7.4º
humid:82%
o ceu esta bastante nublado


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> É do meu computador ou houve posts que mudaram de sítio?



Movidos e apagados, pelo menos à tarde.


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

E já que se tem falado em mínimos absolutos a temperatura que corresponde ao zero absoluto é de -273,15 °C


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Met disse:


> Aqui vão os dados oficiais para emissão de alertas do IM:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Era bom que Lisboa tivesse alerta branco, com muita neve


----------



## Bgc (5 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> E já que se tem falado em mínimos absolutos a temperatura que corresponde ao zero absoluto é de -273,15 °C


----------



## Nuno (5 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> E já que se tem falado em mínimos absolutos a temperatura que corresponde ao zero absoluto é de -273,15 °C


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> É do meu computador ou houve posts que mudaram de sítio?



Sim, para não haver dispersão todos foram movidos para este tópico conforme  aviso constante do tópico regular de seguimento das previsões.



HotSpot disse:


> *Nota:*
> 
> O Seguimento das previsões da entrada fria passa a ser feito em tópico especial:
> Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008
> ...


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Esta é a típica entrada que há mais de 10 anos atrás tantas vezes me (des)iludia... Muito frio, cotas de neve a 0 metros mas a precipitação e a humidade completamente a leste, literalmente! 

Só mesmo a formação de uma pequena depressão pode trazer surpresas. Até lá os modelos vão tirar e por depressões ou desloca-las ora mais para leste ora mais para oeste. Não há grande intensidade na circulação a 200hpa nos flancos leste dos cavados, chegando mesmo a confundir-se os jets subtiopical e polar, o que dificulta ainda mais à instabilidade e a formação de possível depressões.


----------



## Met (5 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Relâmpago disse:


> Era bom que Lisboa tivesse alerta branco, com muita neve




Tenho alguma curiosidade em saber como irá o IM na quarta feira, (véspera dos previstos -2º em Lisboa), emitir o seu alerta. Isto a manter-se a actual previsão claro está!


----------



## meteo (5 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

previsao de -5 graus em Coimbra..Não sei se esta frente é assim tão normal para o nosso Inverno como 3 ou 4 users teem dito
Se isto é uma frente habitual não sei o que será anormal..5 graus negativos em Lisboa,4 negativos em Faro? 
É mesmo muito frio que vem ai,e assim o demonstram os alertas que estão definidos para Lisboa: < -1 é  alerta vermelho
E as temperatiras para Lisboa devem estar muito próximas de -1...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Sigo com *9,7 ºC* e céu muito nublado, que nunca mais limpa.
Por este andar, não se reunem as condições necessárias e nunca mais arrefece.


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Gostei muito de ver a control run do GEFS! 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

Muitos membros apontam para uma depressão a entrar do interior para o litoral sobre a forma de neve para a madrugada de 6ª feira! 

Será que é mesmo 0% a probabilidade de precipitar como dizia à pouco na RTP a profissional do IM?


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



meteo disse:


> previsao de -5 graus em Coimbra..Não sei se esta frente é assim tão normal para o nosso Inverno como 3 ou 4 users teem dito
> Se isto é uma frente habitual não sei o que será anormal..5 graus negativos em Lisboa,4 negativos em Faro?
> É mesmo muito frio que vem ai,e assim o demonstram os alertas que estão definidos para Lisboa: < -1 é  alerta vermelho
> E as temperatiras para Lisboa devem estar muito próximas de -1...



Não é nenhuma frente  Se existisse uma frente com estas temperaturas seria a alegria do fórum  É a entrada de uma massa de ar frio polar. A dimensão real da mesma só a saberemos quando acontecer ou na véspera, e aí tiraremos conclusões sobre a sua excepcionalidade ou não, comparativamente a outros eventos. Para já ainda falamos de cenários dos modelos sendo que os modelos muitas vezes são falíveis na temperatura aos 2m, sobretudo os globais, e por consequência, os muitos produtos que se baseiam nestes.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Boa noite

Por agora registo 1.1ºC a temperatura não tem descido muito nas ultimas horas....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Bom hoje fico por aqui,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W com 5.1ºc.


Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui aguardo pacientemente a chegada do frio...
Que deve ter parado numa estação de serviço para beber uns copos, pois aqui não chega nada...
Sigo com 10.2ºC, e céu nublado...
Extremos do dia: 9ºC / 12.7ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por aqui o fresco  já se faz bem sentir .

T.* 5,4ºC*
HR:* 82%*

Segundo o _meteoblue_, agora a temperatura ia subir um pouco, mas a mínima vai rondar os 0ºC.

Tenham uma boa noite


----------



## trepkos (5 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



João Dias disse:


> Curioso verificar o tópico das previsões antes do 29 de Janeiro http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...s-segundo-os-modelos-janeiro-2006-a-98-4.html
> 
> Mesmo a 3, 4 dias a expectativa era de uma entrada seca, e depois foi o que se viu
> 
> Isto para dizer que a situação ainda não está totalmente definida, a ver se aquele núcleo de precipitação a NW desce um pouquinho para termos festa na sexta-feira. Mas claro que o mais provável é que não tenhamos precipitação, e é preciso ter isso em conta para evitar desilusões



Tive um dejá vu


----------



## meteo (5 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Não é nenhuma frente * Se existisse uma frente com estas temperaturas seria a alegria do fórum  É a entrada de uma massa de ar frio polar. A dimensão real da mesma só a saberemos quando acontecer ou na véspera, e aí tiraremos conclusões sobre a sua excepcionalidade ou não, comparativamente a outros eventos. Para já ainda falamos de cenários dos modelos sendo que os modelos muitas vezes são falíveis na temperatura aos 2m, sobretudo os globais, e por consequência, os muitos produtos que se baseiam nestes.


é verdade.. pensei na massa de ar frio polar,mas escrevi frente não sei porque..talvez fosse o meu desejo a escrever 
Mas concordo..Esperemos para ver as temperaturas,mas poderemos estar optimistas em relação a isso  A frente,e a consequente chuva é que está muito complicado


----------



## rbsmr (5 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Para variar parece que aqui o Algarve tem algum escudo contra temperaturas muito frias!!!! Estive a ver as previsões no IM e nem sequer a temperaturas de 0ºC temos direito, fica-se tudo pelos 4ºC de temperatura mais baixa, na 4ª Feira



Corrijam-me mas penso que esse escudo tem nome: "Serra Espinhaço de Cão, S. Monchique, S. Caldeirão (ou Mu) e de S. Monte Figo ou mais conhecida por Serro de São Miguel, o ponto mais elevado é na Serra de Monchique ( Fóia = 902 metros), a altitude média da região é cerca de 182 metros."
 v. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-no-algarve-1405.html 
 v. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_do_Caldeirão

P.S.: Respondendo directamente à questão da entrada de frio em causa, uma vez que trata-se de uma deslocação de Nordeste para Sudeste as serras supra referidas funcionam como um "escudo" ou abrigo à região. Daí as temperaturas mais amenas.(Sem ofensa aos nossos colegas algarvios, eu como amante do frio não posso gostar do Algarve para viver ou passar férias.)

Durante o Verão, um  situação semelhante verifica-se:  a conhecida "nortada" do litoral português pouco ou nada se faz sentir no Algarve. Daí que tenha temperaturas mais elevadas durante essa estação e que satisfaz os gostos da maioria dos portugueses. Pelo contrário, quando o vento, durante o Verão predomina de Este, verificam-se temperaturas elevadas em todo o território continental, excepto no Algarve. Também nessa situação, (infelizmente para os banhistas) o vento do Levante significa ondulação mais elevada.
Enfim viva a "Nortada" para o pessoal não torrar no Verão!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

A Temperatura subiu e estagnou... Neste momento tenho 10,5ºC

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,4ºC/h


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Meteograma actualizado para Bragança








Neste momento 1,0ºC, 84%HR, 1015hPa e -1ºC de ponto de orvalho.

Ontem por esta hora a temperatura era um pouco mais baixa.


----------



## Acardoso (5 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

bem ja vou com 6.9º, vamos la ver se passa os 6.3º da noite pasada


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Por agora 0.9ºC vamos ver até onde desce a temperatura esta noite...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Vou com 8.0ºC após já ter tido 6.7ºC.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Peço à adiministração para corrigir o nome deste topico
> .... Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro *2008 *
> 
> Já estamos em 2009




Foi de propósito, a ver se alguém reparava 
Obrigado, já foi corrigido, isto quando muda o ano a transição ainda está enferrujada


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Comunicado emitido pelo IM:



> Informação especial
> 
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2009-01-05 17:29:00 e 2009-01-09 17:29:00
> ...


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Meus amigos acaba de sair a previsão significativa do IM para 5ª feira: Lisboa com max de 6º e min. de -2º!!!! 
A destacar a contenção do IM nas suas previsões descritivas!


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

boas

9.5º , vento fraco, céu nublado.

2008 a festa de final de ano fez moça  

abraços


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> Meus amigos acaba de sair a previsão significativa do IM para 5ª feira: Lisboa com max de 6º e min. de -2º!!!!
> A destacar a contenção do IM nas suas previsões descritivas!



O IM passou-se de vez, será que eles sabem que esses -2ºC bateriam o recorde de temperatura mínima alguma vez registada em Lisboa? 

E o frio que se irá verificar não é tão extremo assim que o justifique, ainda há 6 anos houve uma situação bem mais fria do que esta.

Já para não falar do facto de preverem temperatura mais baixa para Lisboa do que para Viana do Castelo ou o Porto, o que também é ligeiramente estranho.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Olá. Aqui ao contrário do que se passa no continente, nada de frio. Céu com boas abertas

Tmax - 23,6ºC - Actual e tb minima com 14,6ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> Meus amigos acaba de sair a previsão significativa do IM para 5ª feira: Lisboa com max de 6º e min. de -2º!!!!
> A destacar a contenção do IM nas suas previsões descritivas!



Uma mínima mais baixa  que no Porto? acho estranho mas pronto....

Por aqui 6 graus  humidade 80 % pressão 1017 hpa , vento NNE 10 Km/H, o céu está algo nublado por isso ( a manter-se assim) a temperatura não deverá descer muito mais hoje. Descidas mais acentuadas só a partir de amanhã á noite quando os céus limparem.. e sobertudo lá para quinta feira.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Uma mínima mais baixa  que no Porto? acho estranho mas pronto....
> 
> Por aqui 6 graus  humidade 80 % pressão 1017 hpa , vento NNE 10 Km/H, o céu está algo nublado por isso ( a manter-se assim) a temperatura não deverá descer muito mais hoje. Descidas mais acentuadas só a partir de amanhã á noite quando os céus limparem.. e sobertudo lá para quinta feira.



E o IM prevê uma mínima de 1ºC para esta noite no Porto, o que me parece manifestamente exagerado.

Nestas alturas o IM costuma andar um pouco às aranhas, é a minha opinião.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Segundo o radar do IM de ve haver alguma precipitação a chegar ao litoral  a norte de Lisboa. Alguem confirma?


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> E o IM prevê uma mínima de 1ºC para esta noite no Porto, o que me parece manifestamente exagerado.
> 
> Nestas alturas o IM costuma andar um pouco às aranhas, é a minha opinião.



Poder-se-á o IM estar a referir não a esta madrugada mas à noite que se segue ao pôr do sol de hoje?


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Corrijam-me mas penso que esse escudo tem nome: "Serra Espinhaço de Cão, S. Monchique, S. Caldeirão (ou Mu) e de S. Monte Figo ou mais conhecida por Serro de São Miguel, o ponto mais elevado é na Serra de Monchique ( Fóia = 902 metros), a altitude média da região é cerca de 182 metros."
> v. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-no-algarve-1405.html
> v. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_do_Caldeirão
> 
> ...




A nortada só se faz sentir de forma intensa, na zona ocidental da costa continental portuguesa.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Aqui em Paços de Ferreira temos céu muito nublado - mas parece-me que a nebulosidade vai diminuindo com o passar das horas.
A temperatura é de 3,5ºC / 3,0ºC segundo os meus 2 termómetros made by lidl
Penso que a manter-se as previsões não será de estranhar lá para 5ª feira anunciar mínimas de -5 \ -6ºC...mas a ver vamos!


----------



## rbsmr (6 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Aqui em Sacavém, às 00.30:

Temp.: 10ºC
Pressão: 1018 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Pelos modelos que já vi, se houver neve nalgum ponto do país nos próximos dias (dificilmente) talvez na zona de Montalegre. E temperaturas nos 10\12ºC negativos por lá serão bem possíveis - quem quiser que vá até lá experimentar; as máximas serão de prever abaixo de 0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Met disse:


> Poder-se-á o IM estar a referir não a esta madrugada mas à noite que se segue ao pôr do sol de hoje?



Sim, porque, quer a mínima quer a máxima, são válidas desde as 0h até às 23:59h do mesmo dia, sendo que nessa noite, após o pôr-do-sol, poderá chegar a esses valores, embora se ache pouco provável.
De qualquer forma, não há hora marcada para medir a mínima nem a máxima e estas são válidas nos resumos desde que o dia se inicia (0h) até que termina (23:59h).


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



João Dias disse:


> O IM passou-se de vez, será que eles sabem que esses -2ºC bateriam o recorde de temperatura mínima alguma vez registada em Lisboa?
> 
> E o frio que se irá verificar não é tão extremo assim que o justifique, ainda há 6 anos houve uma situação bem mais fria do que esta.
> 
> Já para não falar do facto de preverem temperatura mais baixa para Lisboa do que para Viana do Castelo ou o Porto, o que também é ligeiramente estranho.



Tambem acho estranho quando o porto deveria entao ter a volta de -3º entao


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Esta fase é super divertida... lol
Eu adoro acompanhar estes episódios e ler  estas histórias.
Não há nada com acabar o ano de 2008 e estar bem disposto logo no início de 2009, com o optimismo desmedido de algumas pessoas.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Minho disse:


> ...
> Só mesmo a formação de uma pequena depressão pode trazer surpresas...
> ... Não há grande intensidade na circulação a 200hpa nos flancos leste dos cavados, chegando mesmo a confundir-se os jets subtropical e polar, o que dificulta ainda mais à instabilidade e a formação de possível depressões.



Literalmente.
Estará quase tudo (bem) dito, de uma forma sucinta.
Mas,
 a fronteira entre o "claro que não vai acontecer nada, apenas frio"
e  o 
"eh pá , se calhar ainda haverá uma hipótese lá mais para diante"
esta fronteira, 
 é na realidade ténue.
Daí o entusiasmo de tantos,não escondo também o meu, mesmo sabendo todos nós, que apenas o que estará certo serão  zero graus (ou menos) à cota zero e  aquelas surpresas que todos gostamos ," a neve em cotas relativamente baixas" ,pois é , isso aí está mais difícil, não porque falte cota, faltará precipitação! 
Seja como for, esta expectativa causada por  esta frontreira ténue
é a mola impulsionadora para tantas apaixonadas intervenções aqui pelo nosso forum .
Sofremos muito  com a nossa situação geográfica:
 isto de estar  tão a sul e tão a Oeste ,
caramba, tira-nos quase tudo.
Nós, que somos os únicos Europeus Continentais que sofremos do S.A.N. (Síndrome da Ausência da Neve), perante algum sinal ainda que algo remoto
 reagimos de imediato. 
Mas é desde já salutar que pelo menos haja sinais.
E até ao  ao lavar dos cestos ,prognósticos ?
só no fim de semana...próximo .


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Penso que nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos não tem havido, mas vão aparecendo de vez em quando. As mais recentes no mês de Janeiro:
> 
> Janeiro 2005
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00220050127.gif
> ...



Alguns valores da entrada fria em Janeiro de 2005:

Portimão -4.7ºC
V.R.Sto António -1.6ºC
Faro +1,3ºC
Sagres -1,9ºC
Alcacér do Sal -5,3ºC
Alvalade -8,3ºC
Évora -4,0ºC
Mértola -4,1ºC
Setúbal -3,9ºC
Lisboa/Gago Coutinho +2,4ºC
Lisboa/Geofísico +2,9ºC


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá. Aqui ao contrário do que se passa no continente, nada de frio. Céu com boas abertas
> 
> *Tmax - 23,6ºC* - Actual e tb minima com 14,6ºC


 é muito normal por ai máximas tão altas em pleno Inverno? Bem sei que ai as diferenças de temperaturas do Verão para o Inverno é pequena comparativamente com o continente,mas é uma máxima bastante elevada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

meteo disse:


> é muito normal por ai máximas tão altas em pleno Inverno? Bem sei que ai as diferenças de temperaturas do Verão para o Inverno é pequena comparativamente com o continente,mas é uma máxima bastante elevada



Nada normal! Hoje foi um dia anormal, não parecia inverno.
Este inverno por cá anda um pouco seco, vamos ver o que Janeiro e Fevereiro trazem


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

Despeço-me com 7.5ºC após ter estdo nos 6.9ºC.
Até amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

Aguaceiro forte, neste momento, aqui em Odivelas!!
8,5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiro forte, neste momento, aqui em Odivelas!!
> 8,5ºC.



Aí está o que eu tinha visto no radar pouco tempo atrás e que ninguem fez caso.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Aqui está a imagem de radar.





PS: É desta que vou-me deitar que já é tarde.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

thunderboy disse:


> Aí está o que eu tinha visto no radar pouco tempo atrás e que ninguem fez caso.



Pois, eu tenho estado ocupado aqui com um trabalho da faculdade e não tenho estado com atenção ao seguimento.

Mas agora, de repente, ouvi a chuva bater na janela, e vim ver o que se passava.
Não contava com ela. Mas realmente o radar não engana:







Vou com 0,9mm.
E ainda cai qualquer coisa.

Temperatura nos 8,2ºC.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

Uma pequena célula responsável por essa chuva





http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

Previsões para Quinta-Feira


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 02:26)

O aguaceiro ficou-se pelos 1,5mm acumulados.
A temperatura desceu aos 7,5ºC. Humidade nos 93%.

---------------

Às 1h UTC, Penhas Douradas era a estação mais fria com -2,6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2009 às 03:12)

Vince disse:


> Uma pequena célula responsável por essa chuva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Convenhamos que, esta célula e as precipitações acumuladas estavam dentro da previsão do IM que apontava para a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos até esta madrugada na região.
Ainda assim o efeito surpresa aconteceu:
-É que a  partir do desenrolar do anoitecer  já não seriam  expectáveis.
Mas é este o bicinho que nos prende :
-A surpresa é o nosso combustível para por aqui continuarmos com fervor...


----------



## dpaes (6 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

No site  weather underground prevê neve em Évora na sexta-feira ...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 07:25)

Bons Dias!

A Noite foi calma, exceptuando o Aguaceiro Moderado que caiu, por volta das 1h, que deixou *1,0mm* no Pluviómetro!

A Temperatura Mínima, tive-a há pouco, com *6,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/ de N (360º), com um Máximo de 13,3 km/h, pelas 3:31
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 07:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp actual: *3,4ºC*
Bem, que continue a descer, poe ser que tenha uma minima negativa 

_EDIT: (07h47)_

Temp minima e actual: *3,2ºC*

_Novo EDIT: (07h51)_

Nov minima, e actual: *3,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 07:55)

Por cá (Paços de Ferreira) o céu está completamente limpo, há uma geada moderada e a temperatura nos meus sensores acusa -1,0ºC e -3,0ºC. Como sempre (!!!) do instituto de meteorologia não há avisos de temperaturas baixas para o distrito do Porto - só veem a temperatura da cidade do Porto - o resto (interior) é miragem...
Bom dia e bons fenómenos


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 07:55)

Bom dia.
Temperatura actual 5.8ºC.

Nova temperatura 5.4ºC
Nova Temperatura:5.0ºC
Nova temperatura:4.8ºC


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá (Paços de Ferreira) o céu está completamente limpo, há uma geada moderada e a temperatura nos meus sensores acusa -1,0ºC e -3,0ºC. Como sempre (!!!) do instituto de meteorologia não há avisos de temperaturas baixas para o distrito do Porto - só veem a temperatura da cidade do Porto - o resto (interior) é miragem...
> Bom dia e bons fenómenos



Oh Pá Finalmente alguém de Paços de Ferreira com sensores!!! Adeus isolamento! Onde estás? No centro de Paços?


----------



## NunoBrito (6 Jan 2009 às 08:09)

*                                                                                                   Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2009

Situação Meteorológica Adversa - Tempo frio

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, a situação nos próximos dias caracterizar-se-á por tempo frio e seco. Assim, espera-se:

•Descida das temperaturas, em especial da mínima;
•Vento fraco a moderado, soprando forte nas terras altas (aumentando, assim o desconforto térmico);
•Formação de gelo ou geada;
•Ausência de precipitação, excepto para o dia de hoje, durante o qual ainda se prevê alguma precipitação sob a forma de neve acima dos 900/1000m.

As temperaturas mínimas poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis.

Face ao exposto, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução com especial atenção:
•	Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
•	Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que o façam transpirar.
•	O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço.
•	 Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com hipotermia ligue imediatamente para o 112.
•	O consumo excessivo de electricidade pode sobrecarregar a rede originando falhas locais de energia. Procure poupar energia, desligando os aparelhos eléctricos que não sejam necessários. Tenha à mão lanterna e pilhas, para o caso de faltar a luz.
•	Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio motivado pela eventual formação de gelo. 
Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:
•	Tenha cuidado com as lareiras. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar, a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal.
•	A combustão liberta gases tóxicos – não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante;
•	Se utiliza aquecedores desligue a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir;
•	Evite secar roupa no aquecedor;
•	Afaste o aquecedor de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
•	Não se aproxime muito do aparelho;
•	Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que quaisquer faúlhas saltem para fora;
•	Tenha um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
•	Nunca use petróleo, gasolina ou álcool para atear a lareira;
•	Mantenha a chaminé sempre limpa;
Se ocorrer um incêndio na chaminé, chame imediatamente os bombeiros.

Fonte: Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Noticias.aspx?NoticiaId=319  *


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

Boas,

Neste momento -3,5ºC, 1014hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 08:25)

Agora aparece o nevoeiro com -3,3ºC. 

Isto vai ficar bonito vai...


----------



## storm (6 Jan 2009 às 08:27)

Temperatura actual:8.2ºC
Temperatura minima: 7.9ºC

O frio já está quase cá


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 08:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Neste momento -3,5ºC, 1014hPa e céu limpo.



Grandes diferenças na mesma cidade. Eu aqui tenho um denso nevoeiro.

Neste momento -2,2ºC e nevoeiro com algum sincelo.

Valor mínimo de -2,6ºC.


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia,por aqui o dia começou com céu quase limpo e uma temperatura de 2.5 temperatura actual é de 5 graus


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia, 
temperetura actual: -1ºC


----------



## mocha (6 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu limpo, neste momento sigo com 8ºC uma brasa, vamos la ver até quanto ela vai descer nos proximos dias


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, alguma geada.
Neste momento estão 3.5ºC.

Tmin. 3.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

O céu está limpo
O vento está calmo
E a temperatura continua baixa *5,1ºC*


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo em Coimbra. A manhã está fria, mas mesmo assim nada de muito extraordinário, comparado com alguns dias no final do ano transacto. Amanhã sim, a geada deve marcar presença


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

hoje acordei com uma mínima de *-3,3ºC* e muito nevoeiro...

não existe sincelo na minha rua...  apenas se notava a geada nos automoveis



________


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

Bom Dia
Minima de -1,5ºC 
Agora ainda -0,5ºC
Céu pouco Nublado
Vento de NE Fraco


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Jan 2009 às 09:48)

Boas. Sigo com 09ºC e a minima foi de 05ºC.
A sensação é de frio... 
A pressão é de 1015Hpa e RH 88%.
Abraço.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi um pouco mais baixa que a de ontém 4.7ºC, neste momento estão 8.2ºC e o céu está pouco nublado, que venha o frio com força.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia malta do agasalho 



Céu limpo aqui pela planície e com uma temperatura actual de 5,1ºC..nada mau!


A mínima registada esta manhã foi de 4,2ºC.
Aguardam-se os próximos dias


----------



## Dourado (6 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas. Sigo com 09ºC e a minima foi de 05ºC.
> A sensação é de frio...
> A pressão é de 1015Hpa e RH 88%.
> Abraço.



Bem, se já chegou aos 5º hoje então vai baixar dos 3º ( e eu que apostei nos 3º  como minima para Faro, devia ter lido isto antes )


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2009 às 10:18)

Aqui uma escaldante minima de *6,7ºC* 

Um valor que não se vai repetir nos próximos dias...


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

-1,6ºC  e continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos!

Não sei se já reparararm que o IM estende por mais um dia as temperaturas mínimas negativas em Lisboa, reforçando o valor mínimo de 6ª feira.

5ª feira - t. min. -2º
6ª feira - t. min. -3º
Sábado - t. min. -1º


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

GFS 6z - 102h






Não, não é um arquivo de 29 de Janeiro de 2006, é o GFS a brincar um pouco  ...

E mesmo que se verificasse as cotas não andariam tão baixas assim no Sábado. Mas acima de tudo e numa análise mais atenta, são as regiões do Norte por enquanto que na Sexta/Sábado poderão ter a maior hipótese de alguma queda de neve a cotas baixas, sendo no entanto essa possibilidade baixa tendo em conta o tipo de entrada que verificamos e como já aqui foi referido várias vezes...


----------



## RMira (6 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

Bons dias,

Não sei se andará assim tanto a brincar! 

Como já disse a entrada é seca mas não é descartar uma ou outra nuvem que descarregue uns flocos em locais dispersos...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Bom já não sei que diga...

Output IM de precipitação do ECM 0z para a madrugada de Sábado:






Se verificarem nas frames anteriores à transcrita durante o dia de 6ª também se verifica a possibilidade de alguma precipitação para Bragança (Manhã) e Lisboa (Tarde). Ou seja um padrão semelhante ao GFS com um adiantar de quase 24h. Já vi o filme pior para eventuais surpresas...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Bom dia companheiros!
Hoje tive uma mínima de Verão, comparado com o que aí ando a ler... 8.9ºC
Por agora, sigo com 11.1ºC e céu limpo, pressão atmosférica nos 1018hpa.
O IM é, por tradição, conservador no que respeita a temperaturas, por isso aguardo com muita expectativa o que aí vem, sendo eu um amante do frio...


----------



## RMira (6 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia companheiros!
> Hoje tive uma mínima de Verão, comparado com o que aí ando a ler... 8.9ºC
> Por agora, sigo com 11.1ºC e céu limpo, pressão atmosférica nos 1018hpa.
> O IM é, por tradição, conservador no que respeita a temperaturas, por isso aguardo com muita expectativa o que aí vem, sendo eu um amante do frio...



Em relação às frias é, mas em relação ao calor isso não se nota (pelo menos é a minha sensação).


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

se isto nhão é frio, o que poderá ser


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

Minima por cá 4,9ºC


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

Problemas... mas também imagens espectaculares!


http://www.euronews.net/pt/article/05/01/2009/europe-hit-by-snowfall-and-travel-chaos/


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu limpo e o vento já sopra de NE!
A temperatura está nos 9,2ºC e a humidade nos 54%.

A mínima foi de 7,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

Mínima de 7,1º e seguem neste momento 9,8º.

Aqui o frio ainda chegou e devido ao sol que está, sem vento, as temperaturas durante a tarde deverão subir.


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Lousano disse:


> Mínima de 7,1º e seguem neste momento 9,8º.
> 
> Aqui o frio ainda chegou e devido ao sol que está, sem vento, as temperaturas durante a tarde deverão subir.



Pois aqui na capital também ainda não se sentem as temperaturas baixas. O people aqui no bules tá todo a morrer de calor!


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Boas, tenho 1,3ºC e céu com muitas nuvens, o nevoeiro por aqui já desapareceu e a temperatura sobe rapidamente. Em boa parte da cidade o nevoeiro mantém-se. A mínima foi de -2,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Céu nublado e 0,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Bons tardes,por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo.

Neste momento o céu continua limpo com o vento ajudar a festa.

Dados actuais 9.1ºc pressão1015.0hpa e 50%hr.


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

O IM acabou de alterar a previsão de temperatura mínima para Lisboa na 5ª feira - 0º!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

Aqui de repente apareceu o vento moderado. Rajada de 41,8 km/h máxima do ano


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

Met disse:


> O IM acabou de alterar a previsão de temperatura mínima para Lisboa na 5ª feira - 0º!



Claramente a correcção daquilo que era um exagero!


----------



## RubenDavid (6 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Não foi bem a correcção de um exagero porque para Sexta-Feira continuam a prever -3ºC


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

vitamos disse:


> Claramente a correcção daquilo que era um exagero!



Não será antes um "esperar para ver?" para não emitir alerta vermelho? 
No dia seguinte (6ª feira), o IM mantém a previsão de temperatura mínima nos - 3º!


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

Céu pouco nublado e 4,4ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## storm (6 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

Estou com 13.4ºC, vento fraco, o frio entre casas não se nota muito, mas em pleno campo a sensação já é de gelar ossos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui estão neste momento 12.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Céu nublado e 1,4ºC. Observam-se alguns cumulus a sul.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

vitamos disse:


> Claramente a correcção daquilo que era um exagero!



Também sou da mesma opinião. 

É bom lembrar que os primeiros 3 dias de previsão são oficialmente da responsabilidade do meteorologista do IM, enquanto que os 7 dias seguintes são da responsabilidade de um site externo, não do IM. 

A cada dia que passar, o IM irá "corrigir" a temperatura prevista pela sua fonte de previsões a 10dias. 

Tal não significa que esteja mais correcto, ou mais errado, significa apenas a opinião oficial ditada por um Meteorologista do IM.


Bem.. Tá um  por aqui! Esteve muito nublado, pelo menos até às 4h am, mas nem uma pinga.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 7,7ºC que deverá ser batida antes da meia noite...

Agora vou com 10,6ºC e vento moderado


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

O IM dá cota de 700m para 6ªfeira no interior norte


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Boas

Dados actuais:

11,7º
1015 mb
7,9 km/h NE
51% HR 

Está frio mas este é um frio "seco" pois a humidade está baixa e continua a baixar neste momento


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

Met disse:


> Não será antes um "esperar para ver?" para não emitir alerta vermelho?
> No dia seguinte (6ª feira), o IM mantém a previsão de temperatura mínima nos - 3º!



Sim, têm estado a corrigir, culpa de terem ido facilmente atrás de valores directos do ECMWF para fazer a previsão com "mão humana"..
Mas tenham atenção, até ao 3º dia de previsão, portanto na ultima actualização até QUINTA, podem dizer mal. Mas está lá bem explícito que a partir do 4º dia, portanto SEXTA os valores não têm componente humana, são saída directa do ECMWF, tudo automático. Portanto não há sentido estar já a criticar isso..


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

João Dias disse:


> O IM dá cota de 700m para 6ªfeira no interior norte




Provavelmente ainda há lugar a uns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos mais para o interior....mas com o frio que se prevê arriscaria umas cotas mais baixas na ordem dos 300/400 metros no interior em alguns locais..

Por aqui o vento de NE já se faz sentir ( 17 km/h) e fez baixar a temperatura dos 10 graus para 9.4 c...Humidade 65 % pressão 1017hpa a descer...

Vamos ver como se comporta a temperatura a partir do fim da tarde... O IM já lançou alertas amarelo para todo o Pais e Braga em Alerta Laranja...


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Snifa disse:


> Provavelmente ainda há lugar a uns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos mais para o interior....mas com o frio que se prevê arriscaria umas cotas mais baixas na ordem dos 300/400 metros no interior em alguns locais..
> 
> Por aqui o vento de NE já se faz sentir ( 17 km/h) e fez baixar a temperatura dos 10 graus para 9.4 c...Humidade 65 % pressão 1017hpa a descer...
> 
> Vamos ver como se comporta a temperatura a partir do fim da tarde... O IM já lançou alertas amarelo para todo o Pais e Braga em Alerta Laranja...



A última saída do GFS chega mesmo a colocar precipitação no Porto na tarde de 6ªfeira e início de Sábado. Portanto ainda não é de excluir nenhum cenário em minha opinião.


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Também sou da mesma opinião.
> 
> É bom lembrar que os primeiros 3 dias de previsão são oficialmente da responsabilidade do meteorologista do IM, enquanto que os 7 dias seguintes são da responsabilidade de um site externo, não do IM.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, e é preciso não esquecer isto, senão vamos passar a ter seguimentos sempre a falar a longo prazo e depois acontece como nos modelos.
Temos que nos habituar que os últimos 7 dias de previsão que fazem são feitos de forma automática( sem o bom senso das pessoas do IM).
Ainda ontem essa previsão apontava para no dia 8 em Coimbra uma mínima de -4º e hoje, que passou a fazer parte das previsões oficias do IM a mesma mínima passou a 0º.
O mesmo se vai passar para dia 9 em que apontam uma mínima de -5º e amanhã quando passar a fazer parte das previsões oficiais a mesma mínima deve ir para  -1º


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

A temperatura não para de subir, já vou com 4,0ºC, a humidade também tem descido bastante e já vai em 76%. O céu continua muito nublado, espero que limpe a ver se temos uma mínima de jeito.

A previsão descritiva para sexta-feira foi feita por meteorologistas do IM e a cota de 700 m não faz o menor sentido. A NE a temperatura a 850 hPa vai rondar os -7ºC e a 500 hPa os -30ºC, até em Mirandela pode nevar.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

João Dias disse:


> O IM dá cota de 700m para 6ªfeira no interior norte



Nunca poderia ser 700m isso deve ser do habito de colocar sempre cotas altas  arriscaria sim 100/200m para não dizer localmente menos


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

miguel disse:


> Nunca poderia ser 700m isso deve ser do habito de colocar sempre cotas altas  arriscaria sim 100/200m para não dizer localmente menos



Pois é, ainda me lembro dos famosos 600-800m no dia 29 de Jan que acabaram no que todos sabemos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

Fil disse:


> A temperatura não para de subir, já vou com 4,0ºC, a humidade também tem descido bastante e já vai em 76%. O céu continua muito nublado, espero que limpe a ver se temos uma mínima de jeito.
> 
> A previsão descritiva para sexta-feira foi feita por meteorologistas do IM e a cota de 700 m não faz o menor sentido. A NE a temperatura a 850 hPa vai rondar os -7ºC e a 500 hPa os -30ºC, até em Mirandela pode nevar.



realmente rir...com o nosso IM...

 sexta feira cota 300 e sabado cota 500


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Só para aqui é que não se prevê precipitação... 

----------

O pluviómetro acabou de marcar 0,9 mm há coisa de 2 minutos   Deve de ter sido obra do vento, mais uma vez


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

Por aqui vou com 10,8ºC e vento moderado mas que na ultima hora tem vindo a enfraquecer


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima da noite passada ficou-se por -0.9 graus.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Alguns valores da entrada fria em Janeiro de 2005:
> 
> Portimão -4.7ºC
> V.R.Sto António -1.6ºC
> ...



Valores impressionantes no sul do país e em Alvalade sem dúvida. Se virmos a carta dos 850hPa compreende-se porquê. Além da entrada fria juntou-se a estabilidade anticiclónica.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 11.4ºC.
Minima de 4.8ºC.
Espero que esta noite desça aos 0ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Acabo de ouvir nas notícias da TVI que a temperatura mínima esta noite na Guarda foi de  - 8 cº 

Fiquei algo surpreendido ...alguém dessa zona pode confirmar este valor ?

Ou será alguma mal entendido dos nossos jornalistas?


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

rozzo disse:


> Mas tenham atenção, até ao 3º dia de previsão, portanto na ultima actualização até QUINTA, podem dizer mal. Mas está lá bem explícito que a partir do 4º dia, portanto SEXTA os valores não têm componente humana, são saída directa do ECMWF, tudo automático. Portanto não há sentido estar já a criticar isso..



Nem mais... Por isso eu disse que se tratava da correcção do exagero e não fiz referência a sexta, tanto mais que o valor de sexta ainda nem sequer automaticamente está actualizado! O IM certamente corrigirá o valor de -3ºC a partir das 0h.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

para ver a tmin na guarda ou noutros locais vai aos graficos de observação do IM.
a minha minima foi de 9.3Cº verems esta noite.
na 5f vou para arruda e espero tmin negativas


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

A tvi só diz bacuradas não sei como dizem que esta noite fez -8ºC na Guarda quando o IM não tem mais de -4  e a rainha das bacuradas foi dizerem que a máxima em Lisboa não vai alem dos 4ºC de máxima em Lisboa na próxima quarta feira  O pior é quem não sabe tem de acreditar 

Vou com 10,4ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 11,2ºC o vento está mais fraco


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Boas Tardes!

A Temperatura Mínima de hoje foi registada às 8:22, com *6,6ºC*

Neste momento estou com 10,6ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima do dia foi de 10,7ºC até ao momento!
Humidade nos 46%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,6ºC/h


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Temperatura actual  0,3º

Neste momento, fracos aguaceiros em forma de neve.

De salientar que durante as 9-11horas da manhâ nevou com alguma intensidade, ficando a paisagem com tons de branco.

Temperatura minima desta madrugada  - 3.8º

para os meus colegas que vivem em zonas fronteiriças a norte com espanha aconselho a verem as previsões meteorológicas no meteogalicia pois são mais "certeiros". Para o nosso INM Portugal è só Lisboa e zonas muito povoadas,esquecem-se que existem pessoas que vivem em montanhas e que precisam muito mais de informações do estado do tempo pois por vezes o seu dia-a-dia depende delas.
Deveria existir um "meteominho" ou um "meteotrásosmontes" ,pois nem todos podem ou tem acesso ao nosso forum.

O nosso inm para hoje dava aguaceiros para o sul e no entanto continua a nevar po aqui, vejam as previsões do meteogalicia...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Bem por aqui o céu continua limpo, o vento sopra fraco.
Temp. actual 10.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

miguel disse:


> A tvi só diz bacuradas não sei como dizem que esta noite fez -8ºC na Guarda quando o IM não tem mais de -4  e a rainha das bacuradas foi dizerem que a máxima em Lisboa não vai alem dos 4ºC de máxima em Lisboa na próxima quarta feira  O pior é quem não sabe tem de acreditar
> 
> Vou com 10,4ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 11,2ºC o vento está mais fraco



Pois... bem me parecia que algo não batia certo.... 

Não é que a zona da Guarda  não possa ter estas temperaturas , mas já hoje? O frio só começará mais a sério a partir da próxima madrugada...e mesmo assim duvido que se cheguem a mínimas tão baixas....

Quem não está minimamente informado ou não tem  conhecimentos na área facilmente acredita nestas bacuradas lançadas não sei com que propósito....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Olá , por cá nada de frio! Apenas muitas nuvens, agora tb com um pouco de sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Boas,por aqui continuamos de céu limpo e vento moderado de N/NW com 10.6ºc.

Até logo


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Alguns valores da entrada fria em Janeiro de 2005:
> 
> Portimão -4.7ºC
> V.R.Sto António -1.6ºC
> ...



Falta Olhão com -4.9ºC

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado que vem aos poucos diminuindo de nebulosidade, tive uma mínima de 6.4ºC, a máxima foi de 13.1ºC e já começou a descer, neste momento 12,5ºC


----------



## Filipe (6 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde!
Estou na região da Guarda (22km) e não me parece que as temperaturas tenham descido tanto. Quando por esta região chegam aos aos -6ºC é água congelada nos canos na certa, o que não aconteceu... ontem fui à Guarda e vim de lá (pelas 23h) com -2ºC, quando lá cheguei às 20h, estava a cair uma chuvinha fraca...


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

Filipe disse:


> chuvinha fraca...



nao nevou?


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

bem perto da Guarda mas a 800m de altitude em vez dos 1050 da Guarda a Minima foi de -1,5ºC
Sigo com +6,8ºC


----------



## Filipe (6 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

stormy disse:


> nao nevou?



Não, não nevou... era uma chuvinha... que durou pouco... depois entrei no cinema...lol... mas não nevou...


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Mais um fim de semana gelado que ai vem e eu no mar a surfar e a congelar ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Bgc (6 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Snifa disse:


> Pois... bem me parecia que algo não batia certo....
> 
> Não é que a zona da Guarda  não possa ter estas temperaturas , mas já hoje? O frio só começará mais a sério a partir da próxima madrugada...e mesmo assim duvido que se cheguem a mínimas tão baixas....
> 
> Quem não está minimamente informado ou não tem  conhecimentos na área facilmente acredita nestas bacuradas lançadas não sei com que propósito....



É perfeitamente possível que se chegue a essas valores em vários pontos dos distritos da Guarda e de Bragança, além de Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro, eventualmente.


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

por aqui estão 12.2ºC(um pouco mais quente que ontem) e a mínima foi de 6.3ºC


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, têm estado a corrigir, culpa de terem ido facilmente atrás de valores directos do ECMWF para fazer a previsão com "mão humana"..
> Mas tenham atenção, até ao 3º dia de previsão, portanto na ultima actualização até QUINTA, podem dizer mal. Mas está lá bem explícito que a partir do 4º dia, portanto SEXTA os valores não têm componente humana, são saída directa do ECMWF, tudo automático. Portanto não há sentido estar já a criticar isso..



A que é que chamas "mão humana"? Ao juízo subjectivo de um meteorologista sobre o valor mínimo que a temperatura pode atingir? Ou a um juízo objectivo, baseado em novos factos ou evoluções, que os leva a corrigir o que antes postaram como previsão?


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Chamo mão humana ao que não sai directamente do modelo. Ou seja, não chegar aos dados de saída do modelo, e pôr simplesmente como previsão para uma estação o valor do ponto mais próximo, ou da interpolação dos pontos mais próximos. Chamo mão humana a alguém olhar para esses valores dos vários modelos, para as cartas, dados, e com o conhecimento empírico do comportamento dessa estação "arriscar" um valor de previsão para esse local. 
É isso que é feito obviamente..

Seja como for, os dois casos que referiste, são subjectivos, e são os 2 com "mão humana"..


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

existe aqui uma "ténue" esperança em relação á zona de Lisboa/Oeste/Vale do Tejo...por acaso a chuva já esteve mais longe do aquilo que está, mas na próxima RUN já deve de a retirar com é costume...se fosse ao contrário é que eu me admirava


----------



## diogo (6 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Por aqui a temp desceu aos *4.9ºC* esta noite, agora tenho 10.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

rozzo disse:


> Chamo mão humana ao que não sai directamente do modelo. Ou seja, não chegar aos dados de saída do modelo, e pôr simplesmente como previsão para uma estação o valor do ponto mais próximo, ou da interpolação dos pontos mais próximos. Chamo mão humana a alguém olhar para esses valores dos vários modelos, para as cartas, dados, e com o conhecimento empírico do comportamento dessa estação "arriscar" um valor de previsão para esse local.
> É isso que é feito obviamente..
> 
> Seja como for, os dois casos que referiste, são subjectivos, e são os 2 com "mão humana"..




Não me parece que no 2º caso que apresentei haja lugar a qualquer tipo de subjectividade porquanto o meteorologista se atem aos dados de que dispõe, ao contrário do que acontece na 1ª situação como bem esclareceste.

Ficam-me dúvidas quanto à correcção que o IM fez e ao risco que não quis assumir, talvez atenuando previsões resultantes dos dados de que dispõe. 

A ver vamos...


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Met disse:


> Não me parece que no 2º caso que apresentei haja lugar a qualquer tipo de subjectividade porquanto o meteorologista se atem aos dados de que dispõe, ao contrário do que acontece na 1ª situação como bem esclareceste.
> 
> Ficam-me dúvidas quanto à correcção que o IM fez e ao risco que não quis assumir, talvez atenuando previsões resultantes dos dados de que dispõe.
> 
> A ver vamos...



Pelo que entendi, tu disseste 2 casos:
1) o meteorologista ver modelos à distância, e subjectivamente dar 1 valor à distância que pode estar errado
2) agora estou sem entender se te referes a correcções à previsão, do tipo preverem -2º para Lisboa para 5ª, e agora já preverem 0º, ou a preverem um valor para amanhã, e depois, já durante o dia ao actualizarem, pôr o valor que se registou de manhã? a qual te referes?

Se for o 2º caso tudo bem, claro é objectivo, já se deu, já não há previsão, então claro, se tiverem falhado, vão corrigir e deixa de ser previsão, passa só a ser previsão da máxima, e registo da mínima, ainda que esteja no mapa de previsão. Se for o outro caso, continua a ser previsão, logo subjectiva..


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Neste momento 5,0ºC, a humidade teve uma queda brutal, do nevoeiro que se registava perto das 12h para os 44% actuais. O céu continua bastante nublado.


----------



## dpaes (6 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

Neve que é neve, nada!!!!




lol


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

Por cá, 
8,4º a descer agora
Céu muito nublado
Vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

Ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Venha o frio  Como faço anos tem de vir alguma coisa


----------



## trepkos (6 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

dpaes disse:


> Neve que é neve, nada!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda não é desta.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

Run das 12z do GFS:







Seria um Sábado para recordar no Litoral Norte e Centro!


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

Run bastante agradável esta das 12h para os nortenhos amantes de neve.






A tendência para precipitação, mesmo que fraca, está a começar realmente a instalar-se para a madrugada de 6ª para Sábado 

@Vitarnos - já cheguei atrasado 

Curioso verificar que este mapa seria praticamente o oposto do 29 de Jan, ou seja, a precipitação ficaria da Figueira da Foz para cima


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

O GFS meteu muita precipitação para o NW no Sábado, mas tirou quase tudo para o NE 






Mas a cota para esse horário deve andar por cima dos 400 m, e os vales minhotos andam todos à volta dos 200/300 m.

4,3ºC, vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

Bem mais uma run e desta vez a das 12 das melhores e mete neve no Norte incluindo o LItoral, e com manchas de chuva cada vez maiores e mais perto da costa e a manter o ar gélido para essa altura ainda...parece-me que vai andar ali por volta do fim do dia de sexta e meio do dia de Sábado condições de instabilidade pelo Litoral Norte e quem sabe Centro...ATENÇÃO:isto segundo as ultimas Saídas do GFS e o NOGAPS na run das 06 estava ele também muito interessante...


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

Neste momento tenho muita nebulosidade vinda de Leste aqui em Paços de Ferreira. ou comprar uma estação já!


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

vamos la ver pessoal mt calmex


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Met disse:


> A que é que chamas "mão humana"? Ao juízo subjectivo de um meteorologista sobre o valor mínimo que a temperatura pode atingir? Ou a um juízo objectivo, baseado em novos factos ou evoluções, que os leva a corrigir o que antes postaram como previsão?



Não é difícil de compreender. A médio prazo as previsões são automáticas, geradas por um modelo numérico. Está lá bem explicado na página do IM, o que de resto acontece noutros países também, como na AEMET da vizinha Espanha. Previsões a tantos dias são falíveis e servem apenas de indicação do que se pode eventualmente esperar.



> As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. *As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo*. Probabilidade precipitação para valores > 1mm
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp










Ontem a previsão de 5ªfeira ainda era a automática, hoje já era a previsão de meteorologista. A de 6ªfeira apresentada hoje ainda é a automática. É simples de entender, ou não ?

Um meteorologista pela sua experiência sabe que por exemplo seria mesmo estranho/invulgar estarem -3ºC em Lisboa. Provavelmente confrontará diferentes modelos e com a sua experiência e conhecimento pessoal adequará a previsão ao que julgará mais correcto. E sendo Meteorologista a fazer a previsão também não quer dizer que seja infalível, pois também não é Deus e tem direito a enganar-se como todos os humanos, ainda para mais sendo Meteorologista, a quem se tem que dar um desconto maior 


O ECMWF continua a insistir em temperaturas negativas em Lisboa, mas por exemplo o GFS é mais comedido. Mas até lá ainda vão mudando qualquer coisa, quer um quer outro. Além do mais são ambos modelos globais, o que só por si significa que também são apenas uma orientação quando falamos na temperatura à superfície, muito sensível a fenómenos de mesoescala ou locais.

*ECMWF/IM 6ªf, 06:00*







*GFS/METEOPT 6ªf, 06:00*


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

Vince e a previsão de prcipitação do GFS/meteopt? Podes colocar aqui para vermos?


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

rogers disse:


> Vince e a previsão de prcipitação do GFS/meteopt? Podes colocar aqui para vermos?



A precipitação para Sábado de manhã já está mais acima no post do Fil


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 16:31)

Oh! Obrigado!


----------



## migmor (6 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Hoje aqui em Lordelo City tive 2,5ºC de minima.

De momento estou com 11ºC e nuvens dispersas.

Mas esta noite é que vai ser...


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 16:37)

Céu encoberto e *10,7ºC*

Foto de  Este





Foto de Oeste


----------



## Gongas (6 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

vitamos disse:


> Run das 12z do GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E Desta vez tem de cair neve em Coimbra, mai nada!


----------



## Luis França (6 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Quase lenticulares. Em Benfica, 10ºC.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Essa chuvinha devia era vir para cá


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Dados actuais:

11,5º
1015 mb
54% HR
4,3 km/h N-NE


----------



## meo (6 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

OLA A TODOS
ESTOU  PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ A PARTICIPAR NESTE FORUM DO QUAL JA ACOMPANHO A BASTANTE TEMPO
PARABENS A TODOS OS MEMBROS E UM MUITO FELIZ ANO DE 2009


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

ola pessoal ja repararam em lamas de mouro ??? xD

A temperatura la nao passou muito mais dos 2ºC de maxima e a minima ficou se pelos os -0.75 ...xD a humidade tem andado entre os 80 e os 100 % segundo o IM


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

esta run realmente está muito boa aqui para o pessoal do litoral norte,pena mesmo é que na quinta feira nao haja precipitaçao segundo os modelos pois aí a cota poderia andar ao nivel do mar..na sexta andara a volta dos 500 m creio eu..mas ate la haja esperança..


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 17:09)

meo disse:


> OLA A TODOS
> ESTOU  PELA PRIMEIRA VEZ A PARTICIPAR NESTE FORUM DO QUAL JA ACOMPANHO A BASTANTE TEMPO
> PARABENS A TODOS OS MEMBROS E UM MUITO FELIZ ANO DE 2009



Bem vindo ao fórum *meo*!

Contamos com a tua participação activa!

--------------

Por aqui o sol está quase a pôr-se.
Há algumas nuvens altas no céu.
O vento sopra fraco de NE, e a temperatura está nos 9,2ºC.

A máxima foi de 10,7ºC.


----------



## seqmad (6 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Boas,
Parece-me que já vi este filme antes, noutras entradas frias de outros anos...  expectativas razoáveis e depois temperaturas mais suaves que o esperado... Aposto numa mínima de +2 para Lisboa, talvez aqui no meu "microclima" do Fogueteiro se aproxime dos 0. Mas vou pôr a minha Oregon no exterior nas noites de 5ª e 6ª...
Alguém acha que Lisboa chegue aos 0? Não me parece...
Era interessante pôr depois a tabela com os registos mínimos de todos.
De qualquer modo espero que sejam dois dias interessantes!


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Continuaçao do céu nublado e *10,1ºC*

Máxima de *11,4ºC*

Sê bem-vindo, meo!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

rogers disse:


> Neste momento tenho muita nebulosidade vinda de Leste aqui em Paços de Ferreira. ou comprar uma estação já!



Vá lá compra uma estação que depois poderemos comparar os dados das nossas estações.
Agora em Penafiel (o trabalho assim obriga) céu encoberto - não tenho termómetro... - mas eu devo ter febre  estas previsões de neve para a minha zona põe-me "doente"...


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Vejo estas nuvens ao fundo que começaram a aparecer a partir das 16h.
*T:6.8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Parece-me que já vi este filme antes, noutras entradas frias de outros anos...  expectativas razoáveis e depois temperaturas mais suaves que o esperado... Aposto numa mínima de +2 para Lisboa, talvez aqui no meu "microclima" do Fogueteiro se aproxime dos 0. Mas vou pôr a minha Oregon no exterior nas noites de 5ª e 6ª...
> Alguém acha que Lisboa chegue aos 0? Não me parece...
> Era interessante pôr depois a tabela com os registos mínimos de todos.
> De qualquer modo espero que sejam dois dias interessantes!



Olá *Seqmad*. 

É bom saber que tenho mais um "Semi-Vizinho" aqui da zona 

Vão ser dois dias interessantes, sem dúvida! Naquele dia de 2006 que nevou em lisboa, o termómetro do carro do meu pai marcava 2 graus aqui em corroios, em plena tarde (já não me lembro das horas). 

Aqui em Corroios em situações destas as noites são bastante frias... Se eu em Dezembro do ano passado a mínima mais baixa foi de 4,5 graus e não havia nenhuma entrada de ar frio (era uma noite normal como as outras), então nem quero imaginar nesta situação toda, na quinta ou na sexta-feira... 

A temperatura já vai nos 10,4 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima que não passou dos 10,9ºC, eis que sigo com *7,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 70%
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNE (22º)


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui no céu vai aparecendo uma nuvem enorme, pelo lado NO.

Neste momento:
T: *6,5ºC*
HR: *55%*
P: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

Já se ouvem na rádio várias noticias sobre o frio e os sem abrigo.
É porreiro para nós, acordar e lá fora estar tudo cheio de geada, mas esses coitados não devem gostar mesmo nada .

T: *6,3ºC*
HR:* 56%*
P: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Por aqui:

*Ceu com muitas nuvens e 5.8ºC.*

Estas nuvens que teimam em aparecer e nao deixam baixar mais a temperatura. Ainda se chuve-se... Agora sao como se costuma dizer dos politicos "Prometem, prometem... e nada"


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Boas
A máxima aqui foi de 11,6ºC (+0,1ºC do que ontem)

Agora vou já com 8,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado que provoca um desconforto bem maior windchill mínimo até agora de 5,1ºC (18:10)


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje: 

T. Max. 16.9ºC (9.46h)
T. Min.  7.9ºC  (6.11h)


Dados actuais: 

8.6ºC

56% HR

1016.04hpa

12km/h NNE

Ponto de Orvalho 0.32

Por este andamento a mínima deverá ser batida antes da meia noite


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Olha o pais ja todo pintado de amarelo, excepto Braga com laranja.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Mais uma descida...

T: *6,1ºC*
HR:* 58%*
P:* 1016,8mb/hPa*

O baixo valor de HR faz com que o frio se começa a tornar bastante "incomodativo"...


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Agora que tenho um termômetro fica mais interessante:

Sigo com 6ºC !!!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Embora já tenha tido *7,5ºC*, a Temperatura subiu um pouco nos últimos minutos... Neste momento tenho 7,7ºC

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 13,3 kmh de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,0ºC/h


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Olá companheiros do frio!

Por Elvas a noite foi de céu nublado e apenas despejou ao final da manhã.
Neste momento o céu está limpo e a temperatura é de 6,6ºC (espero bater a mínima da madrugada, antes ainda da meia noite).

A mínima desta madrugada ficou pelos 4,5ºC a máxima foi de 10,1ºC.

Quanto às neves, fico com a vontade claro está , mas não me parece um cenário provável, pelo menos para o Sul. Mas quem me dera estar enganado .

As mínimas serão baixinhas, acredito no GFS. Aqui acho que se chegue aos -2ºC em zonas urbanas e quem sabe uns -5º na envolvente rural.

Mas no litoral, não esperem por milagres. Se chegarem aos zeros já é bem bom!  Isto a sul mais ao norte pode ir aos negativos.

Tenho aqui visto alguns colegas descontentes com IM e infelizmente concordo na maior parte dos pontos de vista. Em especial as previsões para os distritos se basearem na capital de distrito apenas e haver tantas cidades e regiões, nesses mesmos distritos, com condições meteorológicas bem diferentes que pura e simplesmente são esquecidas . E se repararem os critérios de emissão dos alertas, são igualmente apenas baseados nas cidades de Portalegre, Guarda, Porto, Bragança, Faro, etc. No mínimo parciais e tendenciosas...  Fomos e continuamos a ser um pais muito conservador e isso transparece bem nos organismos estatais .


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

rogers disse:


> Agora que tenho um termômetro fica mais interessante:
> 
> Sigo com 6ºC !!!



Como é o termómetro?

----

T: *6,0ºC* 
HR: *58%*


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

Boas.
Sigo com 10ºC, sensação térmica de 09ºC
Pressão 1013Hpa, RH 63%.
Frio o ar


----------



## ppereira (6 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

penso que entre sexta e sábado as surpresas podem ser muitas....ou nenhumas (vai haver muita gente agarrada ao café durante a noite e a olhar para o ceú ).
pelo menos o frio já ninguém nos tira e desta vez de norte a sul, do interior ao litoral.
agora 0ºC para Lisboa isso parece-me difícil (-3ºC para Lisboa )


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

ppereira disse:


> penso que entre sexta e sábado as surpresas podem ser muitas....ou nenhumas (vai haver muita gente agarrada ao café durante a noite e a olhar para o ceú ).
> pelo menos o frio já ninguém nos tira e desta vez de norte a sul, do interior ao litoral.
> agora 0ºC para Lisboa isso parece-me difícil (-3ºC para Lisboa )



É verdade, Sábado parece ser um bem dia com chuva.
Mas estes dias estão a sair melhor do que eu estava à espera.

Enquanto houver fé, tudo pode acontecer!


----------



## pedrorod (6 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Boas!Por aqui a mínima de hoje foi de 0,9ºC, e cada vez mais se sente o frio a chegar em força
Por agora sigo com:
T:6.0ºC
HR:69%
Pressão:1013.4hPa
Fugindo um pouco ao tema, o Freemeteo meteu 6.3cm de neve para o dia de sábado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 12.6ºC.
Neste momento estão já 6.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Destaque para as Penhas Douradas que teve um mínima de aproximadamente -5ºC e uma máxima de aproximadamente 2ºC.

--- --- --- ---

Neste momento (por aqui):

T: *5,8ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1015,4mb/hPa*

Dew Point: *-1,0ºC*
Altura das nuvens: aprox. *1046m*


----------



## Bgc (6 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

A estação online do Fil está a dar Aguaceiros Fracos de Neve neste momento 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Estou entalado nos 8.5ºC  devido ao vento claro, se tiver 5ºC de mínima já fico contente


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

*Dave* disse:


> Como é o termómetro?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



É de mercúrio! tentei encontrar uma estação simple mas no LIDL não havi nenhuma!

agora 5ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Temperatura desce lentamente.
Vou com 8.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

A temperatura até começou a descer bem, mas já encontrou o sinal STOP e decidiu inverter a marcha.

Ao pôr-do-sol tinha 9ºC, 20 minutos depois já estava com 8ºC.

Entretanto desceu mais um pouco até aos 7,8ºC e por aí se tem mantido, até que há instantes subiu para os 7,9ºC onde está actualmente.

O vento, claro, já se faz sentir com mais intensidade, vindo de NE.

É assim a vida no litoral oeste.

------------------
EDIT - 19:54

Depois de um dia de céu praticamente limpo, eis que o céu vai encobrindo com bastantes nuvens vindas de norte.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Boas,

Hoje máxima de 6,6ºC(13:14), mínima de -3,5ºC(8:18). e neste momento céu nublado, 1,1ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Temperatura quase presa nos 8ºC.
Sigo com8.4ºC. Penso que esta noite será igual à passada e a temperatura só irá descer mais significativamente lá para as 23h.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Dados actuais:

10,1º E A SUBIR  
1016 mb
6,8 km/h NE
73% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

thunderboy disse:


> Temperatura quase presa nos 8ºC.
> Sigo com8.4ºC. Penso que esta noite será igual à passada e a temperatura só irá descer mais significativamente lá para as 23h.



Se o vento não acalmar, a temperatura não baixa, aqui tá a subir já vou 8.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

A Temperatura esteve estagnada entre os 7,8ºC e os 7,9ºC durante algum tempo... No entanto, esta tem vindo a subir, desde há uns minutos para cá, pelo que neste momento já estou com *8,3ºC*

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão nos 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,5ºC/h


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

rogers disse:


> É de mercúrio! tentei encontrar uma estação simple mas no LIDL não havi nenhuma!
> 
> agora 5ºC



Já não é mau , mas por preços muito razoáveis já se encontram boas máquinas  e eu que o diga. Por 25€ tenho aqui uma estação 5*, até agora sem razão para queixas... 

---

O meteoblue actualizou e deu-me muita neve !

Sábado de noite ela acaba por vir cá ter , até me apetece chorar de emoção  .






As estrelinhas ao pé do azul é neve..., não se vê muito bem.


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

pelas alterações que o gif ten findo a efectura a depreção nem sequer chega a portugal  á 2 dias a depreção ia pelo norte e descia pelo litoral, agora já entra pelo centro norte e desce pelo interior do pais, mas quase sem força para nada .
se não alteraçem mais nada, ainda éra bem bom mas devem continuar a cortar e a cortar e a cortar


----------



## trepkos (6 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

*Dave* disse:


> Já não é mau , mas por preços muito razoáveis já se encontram boas máquinas  e eu que o diga. Por 25€ tenho aqui uma estação 5*, até agora sem razão para queixas...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Para Montemor também dá o elemento branco


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

o meteograma do meteoblue na quarta para lisboa preve entre 4 a 8 ºC .
Mas na quinta e sextao pais e todo corrido a azulinho... que sao de 0 a -4 ºC.
Era um cenario bonito de se ver ... masnao estou muito fiado que seja assim..

Note Leipzig, -26 ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Há bocado na RTP falou uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que a partir de sexta-feira a situação ia "melhorar" e que haveria precipitação com subida das temperaturas.

Gostava de saber por que modelos aquele pessoal faz as previsões


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Neste momento:
T: *5,0ºC*
HR: *65%*
P:* 1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Temperatura a subir.

Dados actuais:

8.8ºC

69% HR

1017.4hpa

6Km/h NNE


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

João Dias disse:


> Há bocado na RTP falou uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que a partir de sexta-feira a situação ia "melhorar" e que haveria precipitação com subida das temperaturas.
> 
> Gostava de saber por que modelos aquele pessoal faz as previsões



Pois, há uns tempos que se andam a enganar um bocado nas previsões....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,tivemos um aumento de nuvens médias ao final do dia fêz com que as temperaturas ainda não descessem muito.

Dados actuais 7.0ºc pressão 1015.1 hpa e 64% hr.


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Temperatura actual -1,3º

De salientar que durante amanhâ de hoje nevou durante aproximadamente 1 hora (9:30,10:30) quando a temperatura rondava os -0,5º.

Passei à momentos em Lamas de Mouro e o temómetro do carro marcava -0,5,parei para tomar um café e posso dizer que a sensação térmica era abismal,estava um frio de rachar, mais do que estou a sentir aqui com -1,3, talvez se deva á humidade que em Lamas de Mouro é sempre elevada devido ao vale onde se encontra, A humidade lá deveria estar alta.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

9,9º. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Isto nem é frio nem é nada...


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

Boas

Vou por aqui com 7,6ºC e vento moderado rajada máxima na ultima hora de 27,3ºC e windchill mínimo de 3,8ºC (20:40)


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 21:04)

João Dias disse:


> Há bocado na RTP falou uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que a partir de sexta-feira a situação ia "melhorar" e que haveria precipitação com subida das temperaturas.
> Gostava de saber por que modelos aquele pessoal faz as previsões




Qual é exactamente o erro ?


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Nada como o frio para fazer aconchegar a comunidade .

Neste momento:
T: *4,9ºC*
HR: *65%*
P: *1016,1mb/hPa*

Dew Point: *-1ºC*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vá lá compra uma estação que depois poderemos comparar os dados das nossas estações.
> Agora em Penafiel (o trabalho assim obriga) céu encoberto - não tenho termómetro... - mas eu devo ter febre  *estas previsões de neve para a minha zona põe-me "doente".*..



LOL! 
bem, pode ser que se repita o "fenómeno" do dia 27 de Dezembro/08 em Paços... Seria bom é que desta vez acumulasse...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

vejam so o snow forecast hahahah que maravilha era bom nao era


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Sigo com *8,5 ºC* completamente estagnados.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Lince disse:


> Temperatura actual -1,3º
> 
> De salientar que durante amanhâ de hoje nevou durante aproximadamente 1 hora (9:30,10:30) quando a temperatura rondava os -0,5º.
> 
> Passei à momentos em Lamas de Mouro e o temómetro do carro marcava -0,5,parei para tomar um café e posso dizer que a sensação térmica era abismal,estava um frio de rachar, mais do que estou a sentir aqui com -1,3, talvez se deva á humidade que em Lamas de Mouro é sempre elevada devido ao vale onde se encontra, A humidade lá deveria estar alta.



onde é que tomas café em Lamas de Mouro, Lince?


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

Por Melgaço...

contra a minha expectativa a máxima de hoje foi superior à de ontem ...
hoje 8.6ºC, ontem 7.3ºC  





Neste momento registo 2.7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Lince disse:


> ... talvez se deva á humidade que em Lamas de Mouro é sempre elevada devido ao vale onde se encontra, A humidade lá deveria estar alta.



Não é ao contrário?
Deveria estar um baixo valor de HR, isso é que causa uma maior sensação de frio...

Visite: http://www.fisicaecidadania.ufjf.br/conteudos/outros/meteorologia/meteorologia8.html


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

rogers disse:


> Agora que tenho um termômetro fica mais interessante:
> 
> Sigo com 6ºC !!!



Paços vai aos -5º na noite de 5a!


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Boas. Em Faro vai como descreve a imagem:





Abraço.


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Para quem acha que o nosso IM é muito conservador é dar uma olhadela aos alertas dos nossos vizinhos.
Na Galiza nem amarelo estão as províncias de Ourense e Corunha...









http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna&datos=img


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas. Em Faro vai como descreve a imagem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também uso o mweather


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Bem, isto hoje foi só desconforto...


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Pelas imagens de satélite, o Norte já deverá a estar a ser assolado pela massa de ar frio vinda das ilhas britanicas.


----------



## joaoj (6 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Por aqui tudo demasiado normal...
Onde esta o frio ?


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Temperaturas negativas em Portugal (20h):

Lamas de Mouro: *-1ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-0,6ºC*
Guarda: *-0,1ºC*
Penhas Douradas: *-2,9ºC*


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Bem, tenho-vos a dizer que a temperatura desce muito rapidamente e está um ventinho a soprar que gela.
Aqui estão 4,6º e algum vento, que faz com que a sensação seja ainda de mais frio.

Já agora, o freemeteo está confiante, senão veja-se as grandes descargaas para Sábado : 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2738752

EDIT: 3,9º e a descer...


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> onde é que tomas café em Lamas de Mouro, Lince?



Costumo parar no café NeB (os proprietários são meus primos ) conheces?


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Aqui a temperatura subiu para os
10,1ºC. Que venha então o frio a sério!


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

*Dave* disse:


> Não é ao contrário?
> Deveria estar um baixo valor de HR, isso é que causa uma maior sensação de frio...
> 
> Visite: http://www.fisicaecidadania.ufjf.br/conteudos/outros/meteorologia/meteorologia8.html



Na realidade o Wind Chill nem ter em conta a humidade relativa. A humidade relativa é mais importante em situações de temperaturas altas devido à maior ou menor facilidade de evaporação do nosso suor, tal como diz no site que indicaste.

Windchill e humidade:



> *13. Does humidity or being near a large water body affect on wind chill?*
> 
> When we tested the new Windchill Temperature Index (WCTI), our researchers applied the new index to 12 test subjects. The results of the tests showed that relative humidity was an insignificant weather parameter, less than one degree at worst. To simplify the calculation, relative humidity was left out of the formula.
> 
> We did research a wet wind chill or blowing water spray. This research was to simulate a person near a body of water or a mariner. These findings are being finalized and may be incorporated for the winter season 2003-2004.



http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/windchill/windchillglossary.shtml


No entanto eu sinceramente tenho sempre mais frio quando está a nevar com humidade nos 100% do que quando está um frio seco como hoje.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Agora começou a descer bem.

-0,3ºC, 61%HR e 1015hPa.


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

*Dave* disse:


> Não é ao contrário?
> Deveria estar um baixo valor de HR, isso é que causa uma maior sensação de frio...
> 
> Visite: http://www.fisicaecidadania.ufjf.br/conteudos/outros/meteorologia/meteorologia8.html



Será?
Alguém me poderá tirar essa dúvida,é que agora fiquei confuso...


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Boas pessoal.
Sigo agora com 9,3ºC, 75%HR e 1015hPa
Tem estado a descer mas agora estagnou


----------



## Met (6 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


> "_Não é difícil de compreender. A médio prazo as previsões são automáticas, geradas por um modelo numérico. Está lá bem explicado na página do IM, o que de resto acontece noutros países também, como na AEMET da vizinha Espanha. Previsões a tantos dias são falíveis e servem apenas de indicação do que se pode eventualmente esperar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ontem a previsão de 5ªfeira ainda era a automática, hoje já era a previsão de meteorologista. A de 6ªfeira apresentada hoje ainda é a automática. É simples de entender, ou não ?_"



Vince não consigo vislumbrar o que terá ocorrido para mudarem a previsão. Não é função do IM explicar a "leigos" as previsões que emite. Tão pouco fundamentá-las ao público em geral. A expressão "mão humana" presta-se a muitos entendimentos... Não será a primeira nem a única vez que uma qualquer instituição perante uma decisão que acarreta risco, como é o caso, opta pelo caminho mais seguro, mas isso não é sinónimo de acerto! Também isto não me parece difícil de entender!


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

boas! dando noticias aqui da zona de sobral de monte agraço a temperatura que marca na viatura é de 8ºC digamos que já tivemos temperaturas bem mais baixas.. vamos esperar que as temperaturas baixem realmente porque com esta temperatura vou até à praia.  relativamente a neve não me parece que exista alguma possibilidade, apesar de em anos anteriores no mês de janeiro ter nevado por aqui parace me dificil neste momento, falta de precipitação..  bem resta-nos aguardar..


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

*Dave* disse:


> Destaque para as Penhas Douradas que teve um mínima de aproximadamente -5ºC e uma máxima de aproximadamente 2ºC.



Concordo mas destaco também Montalegre com uma máxima de 2ºC segundo o IM. Parece que vão ter lá para os 10\12 negativos de mínima estes dias...que pena não estar lá!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Boas

Por aqui após a temperatura ter chegado aos 5.7ºC voltou a subir ficando agora nos 7.5ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Já recomeça a descer 8.3ºC.


----------



## storm (6 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Olha começou a cair um aguaceiro moderado, sigo com 9ºC e um frio desconfortavel


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Olá

Neve, neve e mais neve! Sonhar não faz mal. Há quem diga que o sonho comanda a mente. Eu sou mais céptico: não acredito em queda de neve em zonas do litoral e talvez nem sequer geada em Lisboa. Que droga. De 6/-2 subiu para 7/0 em Lisboa e, possivelmente, ainda subirá mais. Deus queira que esteja enganado. 
Por agora o meu termómetro marca uns 'quentes'  9º C e no céu há poucas núvens. Vento fraco a moderado.

Edit:

O weather.com dá para Lisboa, neste período, temperaturas sensivelmente mais altas que as avançadas pelo IM


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

Por aqui, o meteo.pt piorou o cenário de frio:

_Quarta-feira, 7 de Janeiro  	
  8ºC 
*-4ºC *

Quinta-feira, 8 de Janeiro 	
  7ºC 
*-6ºC *

Sexta-feira, 9 de Janeiro  	
 5ºC 
*-4ºC *

 6ºC 
*-3ºC *

Domingo, 11 de Janeiro 	
 9ºC 
*-1ºC *

Segunda-feira, 12 de Janeiro 	
 9ºC 
*-3ºC *

Terça-feira, 13 de Janeiro 	
 8ºC 
*0ºC *

Quarta-feira, 14 de Janeiro 	
 9ºC 
 3ºC 

Quinta-feira, 15 de Janeiro 	
 6ºC 
 4ºC 
_
Por enquanto estamos com vento e 3,5º


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

Hoje o forum ta bem compostinho... Não fiquem so a ver... 
postem as vossas situações para termos uma ideia mais completa da realidade meteorologica do nosso país. Bom era ter alguem aqui de perto para comparar dados, se houver que diga...


Por aqui o ceu está muito nublado por nuves medias. A temperatura está nos *5.3ºC*. Massa de ar frio que nunca mais entra... Será que vem mesmo?  tou a brincar... deve vir a caminho ou a deve tar mesmo a chegar, porque por aqui nada de anormal.


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes dias frio.
Neste momento 7.0ºC mas tem estado num sobe e desce na ultima hora.
A máxima foi de 12.3ºC, e a minima foi de 4.2ºC

Ele vem ai


----------



## Snow (6 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

boa noite a todos!!

Por aqui estão 7,5º.

Que venha o frio em força.

Abraço


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

8.1ºC desce lentamente mas desce.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Chove muito em Sintra?


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Pois é, depois que as nuvens deixaram cair duas ou três gotas nocair da noite e foram embora a temperatura desceu para os 3ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

O GFS continua a pôr precipitação residual em Bragança... continuo sem saber o que se irá passar...


----------



## Turista (6 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Sigo com 10,1ºC mas com um grande desconforto térmico...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Bragança chega aos 0.0º!


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Boas.
Sigo com 08º. Pressão 1014Hpa e RH 71%
Vento N. Wind Chill 5.5ºC


----------



## Sueste (6 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Olá boa noite,

A todos desejo um bom ano 2009 e pelo que parece a entrar com o pé direito. 
Já algum tempo que cá não vinha, vamos lá contribuir para este seguimento especial.

Por cá já se faz sentir frio, vento fraco de Norte e neste momento sigo com 5.6ºC.  a descer.

Cumprimentos e boas medições


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

está a chover em sintra? bem o meteoalarm.com atribui alerta laranja para portugal.. 






que exagero!


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bragança chega aos 0.0º!



Está a descer muito bem, aqui já registo -1,4ºC e 68%HR.

Amanhã podemos ter uma bela manhã de sincelo


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui (E aplica-se o mesmo a Sintra), não chove... Só choveu de Madrugada, e nada mais. O Céu apenas está Muito Nublado!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 8,7ºC e a Humidade nos 82%
Vento nos 10,1 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

9.3
77
1016.4

Boas! Aqui em Almada sigo neste momento com uns amenos 9.3ºC, comparado com a maior parte do país.

Destaco a grande sensação de frio que durou todo o dia, o vento de Norte é tramado :P

A humidade está agora nos 77%

A pressão está nos 1016.4 hPa

Até amanhã!


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Por aqui vou com 6,9ºC e vento fraco penso que o pessoal não todo está a subestimar o frio que ai vem  o pais não vai ficar pintado de amarelo vai ficar pintado de laranja


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui (E aplica-se o mesmo a Sintra), não chove... Só choveu de Madrugada, e nada mais. O Céu apenas está Muito Nublado!



Obrigado Gilmet, mas como radar IM estava a indicar chuva eu queria ter a certeza.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

A temperatura esteve estagnada desde o fim da tarde até à sensivelmente 1 hora atrás , (isto devido ás nuvens que entretanto desapareceram deixando um céu limpo)

Desde então desceu dos 8.5 graus para os 5.8 c graus actuais  


Continua a descer rapidamente, mesmo com o vento a soprar de NNE a 18 km/h...

Humidade 70 %

Pressão 1016 Hpa ( estável). 


Já se começam a sentir os primeiros efeitos da massa de ar frio que aí vem!


----------



## Acardoso (6 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

boa noite pessoal...

Temp. minima:2.6º
Temp. Maxima:10.6º

sigo com:

pressao:1015.6hpa
ausencia de vento
temp:6.8º
humid:81%

o ceu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Dados actuais:

9,7º
1015 mb
76% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

neste momento aguaceiros em sobral de monte agraço, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente..


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

Aqui por Lisboa, subida ligeira da temperatura. Tenho agora 9.5º C


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Está bem encaminhada 

Neste momento:
T:* 3,6ºC*
HR:* 62%*
P: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Vou com 7,1ºC a subir devido ao aumento das nuvens


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Temperaturas negativas às 20h segundo o IM:*
Lamas de Mouro:-1ºC
Montalegre:-1.6ªC
Guarda:-0.1ºC
Penhas Douradas:-2.9ºC
Miranda do Douro:-0.6ºC

*Temperaturas entre 0ºC e 3ºC*
Cabril:2.1ºC
Chaves:1.4ºC
Mirandela:2.9ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros:0.8ºC
Bragança:1.8ºC
Mogadouro:2.1ºC
Vila Real:2.5ºC
Moimenta da Beira:1.5ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:2.7ºC
Sabugal:1.4ºC
Portel: 1.4ºC(Alentejo)

*Temperaturas entre 3.1ºC e 6ºC*
Monção:4.3ºC
V.N.Cerveira:5.7ºC
Viana do Castelo:5.9ºC
Porto:5.6ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto:5.2ºC
Arouca:4.7ºC
Viseu:4ºC
Alvega:5.9ºC
Portalegre:5ºC
Estremoz:4.8ºC
Elvas:5.4ºC
Covilhã:5.5ºC
Ansião:5.8ºC
Alcácer do Sal:3.6ºC
Alvalade:3.8ºC
Beja:4.9ºC
Amareleja:4.7ºC
Évora:5.6ºC
Castro Verde:4.4ºC
Mértola:3.3ºC
Almodôvar:3.6ºC
Portimão:5ºC
Aljezur:4.9ºC


----------



## Ledo (6 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Snifa disse:


> A temperatura esteve estagnada desde o fim da tarde até á sensivelmente 1 hora atrás , (isto devido ás nuvens que entretanto desapareceram deixando um céu limpo)
> 
> Desde então desceu dos 8.5 graus para os 5.8 c graus actuais
> 
> ...



Vá lá! Já estava a pensar que o meu sensor se tinha passado, num espaço de minutos desceu 1,7ºC! Afinal houve uma alteração brusca na temperatura. 
Bem, vendo melhor, deixou de transmitir dados para o PC. Tenho que lhe fazer reset. De x em x dias acontece-me isto.

Sigo com 6,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Alguem vento e céu pouco nublado

E também senti a quebra rápida da temperatura

Temp. Actual: *6,3ºC*


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui vou com 6,9ºC e vento fraco penso que o pessoal não todo está a subestimar o frio que ai vem  o pais não vai ficar pintado de amarelo vai ficar pintado de laranja



Por acaso acho o contrário, houve um exagero evidente, nos últimos dias, tanto que o próprio IM já alterou as previsões.
Já se falou aqui em recordes de mínimas, em cenários de previsões dantescos ( com direito a gráficos a côres e tudo lol) e nevões grandes em locais improváveis... Andamos nisto, volta e meia de 15 em 15 dias, sempre com estas novidades boreais... 
E como se afirma, a massa de ar frio já se instalou, mas os valores não desceram a condizer.
Já houve tantas fases destas em vários invernos e nunca ninguém falava nisso, não sei o que isto tem assim de tanto especial.
Até me lembro de há uns 10 anos, uma fase em que Lisboa teve quase continuamente, 6 dias seguidos com mínimas de 2 e máximas de 6, bem mais frio do que teve hoje por exemplo.
Contudo, não se deve também desrespeitar os elementos da natureza:
Quem conduz tem que ter cuidado ( coisa que já se sabe há anos), com estrada que pode ficar escorregadia e quem é mais sensível deve-se agasalhar muito bem e ouvir os conselhos da protecção civil.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Vai mesmo bem lançado!

Neste momento:
T: *3,4ºC*
HR: *62%*


----------



## rbsmr (6 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

bewild disse:


> está a chover em sintra? bem o meteoalarm.com atribui alerta laranja para portugal..
> 
> que exagero!



O meteoalarm reproduz apenas os alertas dos serviços meteorológicos nacionais. de facto o IM emitiu já o alerta laranja para o distrito de Braga!


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

boa noite, por aqui céu carregado.....de estrelas   temperatura: 3.8ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

belem disse:


> Por acaso acho o contrário, houve um exagero evidente, nos últimos dias, tanto que o próprio IM já alterou as previsões.
> Já se falou aqui em recordes de mínimas, em cenários de previsões dantescos ( com direito a gráficos a côres e tudo lol) e nevões grandes em locais improváveis... Andamos nisto, volta e meia de 15 em 15 dias, sempre com estas novidades boreais...
> E como se afirma, a massa de ar frio já se instalou, mas os valores não desceram a condizer.
> Já houve tantas fases destas em vários invernos e nunca ninguém falava nisso, não sei o que isto tem assim de tanto especial.
> ...



A massa fria já se instalou?vai lá ver bem os modelos e verás que só a partir de amanha se intensifica...e sim poderá se aproximar muito de bater o record por ex. de Lisboa não vejo onde está a admiração!! O dia de hoje ainda não é indicativo de nada ainda agora entrou o inicio do frio não se pode querer já temperaturas dignas de registo...no fim da semana falamos e vemos quem tem razão


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Boas.
E a temperatura desce, e desce ...


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Alguém sabe de quem é esta estação situada na Sá Carneiro?

Será de algum membro do meteoPT?!

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MC9499&month=1&day=6&year=2009



Sigo com -2ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Já desceu vou com 6.4º
Gostava de passar a barreira do zero temos que ter esperança


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

miguel disse:


> A massa fria já se instalou?vai lá ver bem os modelos e verás que só a partir de amanha se intensifica...e sim poderá se aproximar muito de bater o record por ex. de Lisboa não vejo onde está a admiração!! *O dia de hoje ainda não é indicativo de nada ainda agora entrou o inicio do frio não se pode querer já temperaturas dignas de registo*...no fim da semana falamos e vemos quem tem razão



Lá isso é verdade, há bocado fui à janela e não senti nada de especial, nem serquer tremi de frio... Estão 9,6 graus neste momento e o vento é nulo.


----------



## dpaes (6 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Aonde está o frio???

Cá nao estou a sentir tanto frio!!


----------



## Bruno (6 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Boas,

Esta é a minha primeira vez, e gostava de vos desejar um óptimo 2009! 

Aqui pela zona de Sintra a temperatura situa-se nos 6,8 ºC.

Ao contrário do que foi dito pelo forista Gilmet, choveu alguma coisa durante 20 a 30 minutos, por volta das 22h.


----------



## Turista (6 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

possa... aqui não baixa dos 10ºC...


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Esta saída das 18z já dá para o pessoal aqui da minha zona roer as unhas


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Concordo que agora com a entrada isto vá baixar um pouco a temperatura marcada nos termometros mas não acredito que seja assim um frio tão severo para um alerta laranja por exemplo em espanha as temperaturas estão mais baixas e o alerta de frio não passa de amarelo.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Esta saída das 18z já dá para o pessoal aqui da minha zona roer as unhas





quer dizer que podemos ver neve por lisboa e vila franca de xira no sabado???


----------



## Sueste (6 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Céu estrelado, ventinho de Norte e mesmo assim, por aqui a temperatura subiu dos 5.6ºC para os 5.8ºC onde agora permanece estacionária. 

Vamos ver até onde irá descer


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

cardu disse:


> quer dizer que podemos ver neve por lisboa e vila franca de xira no sabado???



Não, quer dizer que se pode sonhar um pouco, a 84 horas, uma eternidade. Mas também temos direito a sonhar


----------



## RMira (6 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Sinceramente cada vez mais acredito que esta entrada trará neve com ela em certos locais esporadicamente! É só caso de se saber onde se localizar a pequena depressão de 6ª feira e puf...faz-se neve


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

A temperatura mantém-se na casa dos *8 ºC*, pois o céu está bastante nublado.


----------



## dpaes (6 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Neve que é bom, nada!!


kkkkkkkkk


----------



## mocha (6 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

mirones disse:


> Sinceramente cada vez mais acredito que esta entrada trará neve com ela em certos locais esporadicamente! É só caso de se saber onde se localizar a pequena depressão de 6ª feira e puf...faz-se neve



Deus te oiça  sonhar é de graça


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Não, quer dizer que se pode sonhar um pouco, a 84 horas, uma eternidade. Mas também temos direito a sonhar




Ok, vamos então esperar até lá!! 

Pode ser que o São Pedro dê uma ajudinha!!!


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

sim sonhar é de graça mas imagina depois as expectativas sairem todas frustradas..  
vamos acompanhar e vamos ver o que nos trará esta entrada fria.. no final é que podemos tirar todas as conclusões!


----------



## RMira (6 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

mocha disse:


> Deus te oiça  sonhar é de graça



Ainda


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Boas,por aqui o céu já limpou já fêz com que a temperatura começa-se a baixar com o vento moderado de N.

Dados actuais 4.6ºc pressão 1015.0hpa com 63%hr.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

mirones disse:


> Ainda


~




Ja nao!!!! Agora tb ja se paga impostos para sonhar!!!!!


----------



## mocha (6 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

isso era bom boleia pra serra da arrabida para sabado s.f.f.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Registo neste momento a minima do dia, estou com 6,8ºC
O dia foi fresquinho, mas ainda com uma máxima de 13,2ºC.

Vamos ver o que nos aguarda a madrugada.


PS: Já liguei ao S. Pedro a encomendar mais frio e precipitação para aqui no final da semana, bem como para o resto de Portugal!! Ele ia tratar do assunto!!


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

Bem, tal como eu disse num post anterior, vamos sonhando. Por aqui baixou um pouco, para 8º C. Nada de especial por agora. Uma temperatura normal para inverno. 
Vamos lá ver, então, a quem vai calhar o 'alerta branco'... se vier


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Por cá estão 0,5ºC \ 1,0ºC. Céu limpo e uma brisa constante de NE - windchill fraquinho, fraquinho...
Chamaram a isto uma vaga de frio?!
Bem, no outono de 2001 ou 2002 (a memória é curta) tive por aqui cerca de 12\15 dias em que a temperatura esteve consecutivamente abaixo de zero - durante a noite - e em que por volta das 19\20 horas a temperatura já rondava os 0 a 2,0 negativos - e nessa altura não nevou. Vamos ver se agora em 3\4 dias ela vem; estou é céptico quanto a isso.
Uma boa noite para todos e bons fenómenos meteorológicos


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Boas, por aqui, está um frio coitado do IM que prevê 5ºC de mínima para Faro, muito estranho, neste momento sigo com 5.5ºC que é a mínima do dia e vai continuar a descer não sei até onde, mas espero ter nem que seja uma mínima negativa até 6ªfeira  Nota 6ªfeira e sábado existe uma pequena probabilidade de nevar na Serra de Monchique e do Caldeirão  e sei o que estou a dizer.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

A temperatura a manter se nos 8.6ºC

Restantes dados:

73%HR

1017.4hpa

6km/h NNE

Ponto de Orvalho: 4.0


----------



## pedrorod (6 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Boa Noite!
Por aqui tenho céu limpo, total ausência de vento, e nota-se uma descida considerável nas temperaturas
Dados Actuais:
T:1.9ºC
HR:78%
Amanhã quando acordar ás 07 horas deve estar um frio


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Temperatura constante nos 7.9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Incrível... já sigo com:
T: *2,8ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui, tenho 9,0ºC estagnados... O Céu continua Muito Nublado, mas... *Chove Fraco*!


----------



## Snow (6 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui a descida continua

5.8º, mais frio que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

1,6º. 
Mais uma horinha ou duas e desce abaixo de 0º.
Uma boa noite para todos.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

4.9 graus neste momento!! 

Não me lembro de ter visto uma descida tão acentuada da temperatura em tão pouco tempo!

Humidade 71 %

Vento 16 km /h NE ( pensava que o vento ia impedir a descida rápida da temperatura mas pelos vistos está a ser ao contrario...)


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Relâmpago disse:


> Bem, tal como eu disse num post anterior, vamos sonhando. Por aqui baixou um pouco, para 8º C. Nada de especial por agora. Uma temperatura normal para inverno.
> Vamos lá ver, então, a quem vai calhar o 'alerta branco'... se vier



Vim agora da rua, passei por um termómetro duma farmácia e marcavam 12ºc.
Por aqui subiu agora para 9-10ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Ela continua a descer...

T: *2,7ºC* 
HR: *61%*


----------



## Bruno (6 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Boas,

Por aqui voltou a chover  durante uns 5 minutos 

O que fez com que a temperatura subisse um pouco , está nos 7,3 ºC


----------



## mocha (6 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

belem disse:


> Vim agora da rua, passei por um termómetro duma farmácia e marcavam 12ºc.
> Por aqui subiu agora para 9-10ºc.



tem calma que ele ha de chegar
boa noite a todos


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Voltou a descer. Agora para os 8,4ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Bom, caros amigos

estive à espera de igualar a mínima do dia, *-3,3ºC* e vou dormir


*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: *-3,3ºC*
Humidade relativa: *80%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1011 hPa*




_________


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *5,2ºC*


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Depois de duas horas com a temperatura estabilizada nos 9,5º, eis que em 12 minutos desce para os 8,3º...


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui nada de especial, apesar do céu limpo a temperatura mantém-se estancada entre os -0,5ºC e -0,1ºC, ora sobe ora desce. O vento não tem ajudado nada... Agora -0,1ºC, 52% e 1017 hPa. A última actualização do GFS retirou precipitação para todo o lado, vai fazer frio e pouco mais. E com a humidade actual, duvido que haja nevoeiro amanhã pela manhã. Só misérias...


----------



## Nashville (6 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite...

é com muita satisfação minha que venho aqui apresentar a minha pessoa...

ultimamente estas mudanças consecutivas das temperaturas é que me levou a conhecer este fabuloso forum...

e estou deveras impressionado pelos registos que por aqui se tem dito 
de facto ""vocês não brincam em serviço""

a ver vamos aonde chega esta ""entrada"" fria no que respeita a temp.


cumps
Nashville


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Eis que recomeça a descer7.7ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

bem vindo nashville 

realmente uma descida abismal vou com 2ºc e a este ritmo espero ter cerca de -3 º vamos ver..

como ja disse anteriormente os mapas do snow forecast estao um sonho... vamos aguardar..


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

miguel disse:


> A massa fria já se instalou?vai lá ver bem os modelos e verás que só a partir de amanha se intensifica...e sim poderá se aproximar muito de bater o record por ex. de Lisboa não vejo onde está a admiração!! O dia de hoje ainda não é indicativo de nada ainda agora entrou o inicio do frio não se pode querer já temperaturas dignas de registo...no fim da semana falamos e vemos quem tem razão



Os modelos?
Epah, eu desde que comecei a crescer deixei-me disso...
Os modelos fazem-me mal à saúde.
Mas sim é verdade que o frio já se instalou e ninguém tem dúvidas que a temperatura já baixou ou não? Agora o que vai acontecer é intensificar-se um pouco mas daí a descer aqui a -2, amanhã, depois de amanhã ou no fim de semana, ainda vai um bocado não achas? Era preciso condições muito extremas. 
Eu, assisto volta e meia aos filmes que aqui se fazem sempre que a temperatura desce... De 15 em 15 dias, segundo alguns neva aqui sempre em Lisboa...
Mas deve ser azar meu, que nem em 2006 vi qualquer coisa ( ou seja desde que nasci que nunca vi neve aqui...) , quanto mais de 2 em 2 semanas.
Sonhar e querer algo diferente é bonito ( e é isso que mantem aqui o pessoal bem disposto), agora convém  não exagerar.
Mas não desanimes:no interior da península de Setúbal acredito em valores bem baixos.
Essa é a realidade que acho mais provável.


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

mocha disse:


> tem calma que ele ha de chegar
> boa noite a todos



Bamos a ele carago...
Há aqui muito pessoal saudoso do nuorte,cah...
No berão querem é trovoadas e no inverno querem é neve...
Eu gosto é da simplicidade do pessoal de Bragança, falam pouco e têm muito.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

A situação nesta região de acordo com algumas estações amadoras






Aqui por Oeiras estou com uma das temperaturas mais altas do país, acho que só ultrapassada por Cabo Raso do IM,


----------



## rogers (6 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá estão 0,5ºC \ 1,0ºC. Céu limpo e uma brisa constante de NE - windchill fraquinho, fraquinho...
> Chamaram a isto uma vaga de frio?!
> Bem, no outono de 2001 ou 2002 (a memória é curta) tive por aqui cerca de 12\15 dias em que a temperatura esteve consecutivamente abaixo de zero - durante a noite - e em que por volta das 19\20 horas a temperatura já rondava os 0 a 2,0 negativos - e nessa altura não nevou. Vamos ver se agora em 3\4 dias ela vem; estou é céptico quanto a isso.
> Uma boa noite para todos e bons fenómenos meteorológicos



Confirmo no meu humilde termometro do século passado. 0.5ºC Paços de Ferreira. Como para ver a temp tenho que sair de dentro de casa  Tá um frio de rachar!


----------



## bewild (6 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

sejas bem vindo nashville!!

estado actual 7ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo sensação de frio é mesmo muito pouca já tive dias com temperaturas mais elevadas e maior sensação de frio..
não estou acreditar muito nesta vaga de frio mas vamos esperar..


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

belem disse:


> Os modelos?
> Epah, eu desde que comecei a crescer deixei-me disso...
> Os modelos fazem-me mal à saúde.
> Mas sim é verdade que o frio já se instalou e ninguém tem dúvidas que a temperatura já baixou ou não? Agora o que vai acontecer é intensificar-se um pouco mas daí a descer aqui a -2, amanhã, depois de amanhã ou no fim de semana, ainda vai um bocado não achas? Era preciso condições muito extremas.
> ...



Não digo que em Lisboa vá fazer -2ºC mas poderá andar pelos 0ºC e se for a negativo não me admiro assim tanto como tu te irias/irás admirar  não sei se é de 15 em 15 que se fala, mas que não temos condições favoráveis em Lisboa para nevar todos os anos é a verdade e agora andaríamos lá perto caso chovesse só não vê quem não quer  quem diz Lisboa diz outros locais do litoral se calhar um pouco mais favoráveis do que Lisboa...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

> Frio: Protecção Civil recomenda evitar actividades físicas intensas e cautela na condução
> 06 de Janeiro de 2009, 20:47
> 
> Lisboa, 06 Jan (Lusa) - A descida acentuada das temperaturas nos próximos dias levou hoje a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil a emitir recomendações, como conduzir com cautela ou evitar realizar actividades físicas intensas, para melhor superar o frio.
> ...


Desde quando é que fazer exercicio fisico faz mal


----------



## Portin (6 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Vince disse:


> Aqui por Oeiras estou com uma das temperaturas mais altas do país, acho que só ultrapassada por Cabo Raso do IM,



Confirmo, aqui por Linda-a-Velha estão uns fantásticos 9,4ºC


----------



## amarusp (6 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

0,9ºC é a temperatura actual.


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

thunderboy disse:


> Desde quando é que fazer exercicio fisico faz mal



Essa também não entendi.
Eu já fiz actividades físicas a temperaturas próximas de zero e nunca senti problemas alguns com a falta de circulação porque até pelo contrário, aquecia-me e melhorava a circulação.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui estagnou nos 7,7ºC depois de já ter ido aos 6,9ºC


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

amarusp disse:


> 0,9ºC é a temperatura actual.



Isto sim é frio a sério.
Lá fora só de luvas não?


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Bem, estava a fazer horas para vos comunicar os zero graus mas não vou conseguir.
Despeço-me com 0,6º.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Despeço-me com uns estagnados 7.7ºC.


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Alguém sabe a temperatura actual em Évora??


----------



## Sueste (7 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

A temperatura continua a baixar timidamente, neste momento estou com 5.3ºC.

Bem pessoal, vou descansar que amanhã é dia de trabalho.

Até amanhã


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui tive agora a minima do dia: 6,4ºC

vamos ver se continua a descer mais...


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Céu limpo, alguma geada e -0,3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo, alguma geada e -0,3ºC.



6ºC a separar os extremos de Portugal!!


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Boa noite depois de vir de Lisboa onde não chovia, eis que chego ao Estoril e chovia era fraco mas chovia, e ameno! Frio mas onde está ele?


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

miguel disse:


> Não digo que em Lisboa vá fazer -2ºC mas poderá andar pelos 0ºC e se for a negativo não me admiro assim tanto como tu te irias/irás admirar  não sei se é de 15 em 15 que se fala, mas que não temos condições favoráveis em Lisboa para nevar todos os anos é a verdade e agora andaríamos lá perto caso chovesse só não vê quem não quer  quem diz Lisboa diz outros locais do litoral se calhar um pouco mais favoráveis do que Lisboa...



Maybe, maybe...
Como já disse se chegar aqui a -1, abro um champanhe em honra aos amantes do frio aqui do forum... 
O problema é que não vou partilhá-lo convosco.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

belem disse:


> Mas sim é verdade que o frio já se instalou e ninguém tem dúvidas que a temperatura já baixou ou não? Agora o que vai acontecer é intensificar-se um pouco mas daí a descer aqui a -2, amanhã, depois de amanhã ou no fim de semana, ainda vai um bocado não achas? Era preciso condições muito extremas.



Tens aqui um meteograma para Lisboa onde podes ver a progressão das temperaturas em diferentes camadas da atmosfera e também à superficial.







Pessoalmente não acredito que em Lisboa baixe dos 0ºC, é muito difícil tal suceder, os modelos não tem em conta a ilha de calor urbano, etc,etc. Temperaturas de -1ºC ou quase -2ºC como já sucedeu de outras vezes parece-me que foram com entradas mais potentes que esta. De qualquer forma diferentes modelos insistem em temperaturas negativas na 5ªfeira, e isso garanto-te que não acontece todos os dias nem todos os meses, mesmo na imaginação por vezes fértil dos modelos. A situação, parece-me, é no mínimo interessante de seguir.


----------



## Stinger (7 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bem vindo nashville
> 
> realmente uma descida abismal vou com 2ºc e a este ritmo espero ter cerca de -3 º vamos ver..
> 
> como ja disse anteriormente os mapas do snow forecast estao um sonho... vamos aguardar..



Vamos la ver se vai cair aqui alguma coisa 

Na ultima vez caiu flocos no senatorio 

A ver vamos


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

ecobcg disse:


> 6ºC a separar os extremos de Portugal!!



Até que nem é muita a diferença


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Boas!
Extremos do dia: 12.1ºC - 9ºC
Sigo com 9.2ºC, céu pouco nublado e 1017hpa...
Frio, nem vê-lo... ainda...


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Desde quando é que fazer exercicio fisico faz mal



realmente ainda hoje ao fim da tarde fui fazer uma corrida e só me fez bem



cumps
Nashville


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Viva!
Daqui de Sacavém despeço-me com 9ºC

Pressão: 1018 hpa (curiosamente a mesma de ontem a esta hora)

Desejos de muito frio!


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Vince disse:


> Tens aqui um meteograma para Lisboa onde podes ver a progressão das temperaturas em diferentes camadas da atmosfera e também à superficial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que é uma situação interessante senão não estava aqui...
Surpresas podem acontecer.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Céu limpo, e o vento nao da treguas para a descida da temperatura

Temp: *4,7ºC*

Bêm-vindo, Nashvile!


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Agora fiquei surpreso pois no IM na previsão significativa para sexta-feira as temperaturas são bem negativas para quase todo o pais 
Para aqui dão mínima de -5º e máxima de 5º 
Se chegarmos aos -5º aqui não imagino o que será por essas serras do Norte e centro.

Ps: Para a malta de Bragança estão a dar neve na sexta-feira


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

Bem pessoal despeço me pois amanhã é dia de trabalho.
Estou neste momento com 7,9ºC em Loures.
Abraços


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

No IM, na sexta-feira dão maxima de 5  e mínima de -3 para Évora


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

pelos vistos sexta-feira promete

para estas bandas não foge á regra 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18


cumps
Nashville


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

dpaes disse:


> No IM, na sexta-feira dão maxima de 5  e mínima de -3 para Évora



Mais incrível é que dão -3ºgraus de mínima para Lisboa na sexta  lol...
entretanto, entre o Porto e Paços de Ferreira, espero os -2ºC no Porto e os -6ºC em Paços...junto a um aquecedor / lareira, claro!!


----------



## jonaslor (7 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

Boa Noite.

Despeço-me com 0,9ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Nashville disse:


> pelos vistos sexta-feira promete
> 
> para estas bandas não foge á regra
> 
> ...



demasiado bom... não acredito...


----------



## Jopiro (7 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Um bom ano para todos.
Ora bem, a temperatura aqui esteve mais de 2 horas estacionada nos 9ºC mas neste momento subiu para 9,2ºC.
Vamos ver amanhã se vamos ter uma descida durante o dia como estava previsto. 

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

O IM da -3ºc de mínima para Lisboa e -1ºC para Setúbal??não estou a imaginar tal coisa  

Sigo com 7,7ºC ancorados


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

por aqui esta um sensação de frio das grandes esta-se bem em casa no quentinho


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Nashville disse:


> pelos vistos sexta-feira promete
> 
> para estas bandas não foge á regra
> 
> ...



Isso foi a run das 12 do GFS estava muito interessante para o Litoral Norte sem duvida, nesta run meteu a chuva mais para sul mas no mar, pode ser que amanha a meta de novo em terra 

vou com 7,6ºC levantou ancora ou então não!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Boas pessoal, por aqui 9,2ºc estagnados á muito, e 78%RH..
Vamos ver quando se altera..


----------



## bewild (7 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

bem a ver estas ultimas do IM fico sem saber o que dizer.. acho boas demais as previsões mas não acredito que sejam atingidas taís temperaturas.. bem está na hora da caminha amanha há mais.. 
abraços e vamos torcer para que isto anime porque hoje só mesmo o forum esteve animado porque "outside" não houve nada de estranho ou diferente do habitual..


----------



## Ledo (7 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Despeço-me com 4,5ºC com um ritmo de descida de 0,8ºC/h!

Vamos lá ver amanhã de manhã a mínima que vou ter!


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Portin disse:


> As temperaturas para 6ª feira no site do IM ainda são as do modelo, não têm "mão" dos meteorologistas... Já falaram várias vezes desse aspecto neste tópico.



"As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo." 

fonte - IM

Este é o texto que fala sobre isso. Eu fiz uma busca para 3 dias. 
Dai a minha surpresa


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

Boa Noite com 1ºC


----------



## Portin (7 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

iceworld, tens razão. Daí ter apagado a minha mensagem, na verdade devia tê-la editado. Mas voltei a dizer isso porque esses valores que estão para sexta feira eram aqueles que estavam na actualização anterior à que foi feita hoje. O modelo previa -3ºC para Lisboa e para Coimbra -5ºC ontem, hoje actualizou, mas parece que esses dados (que estão como sendo de um meteorologista) ainda não foram actualizados.


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Essa previsão de -3ºC em Lisboa para sexta em princípio é colocada de forma automática assim que chegam as 00h, alguém do IM a irá corrigir pela manhã. Mas podiam ter mais cuidado, são milhares de pessoas a ver. Ao contrário das quase sempre erróneas previsões para Bragança durante o inverno, as previsões para Lisboa não passam tão desapercebidas e geram expectativas que acabarão por não se concretizar.

Neste momento -1,1ºC, 55% e 1017 hPa, o vento já acalmou.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

Agora por cá as coisas vão assim

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2009 00:00:48

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,5
Wind chill       15,5
Heat index       15,5
Dew Point        12,6
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1020,9
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, ou quase... 9,3ºc e 77%RH.. até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

Bem a temperatura continua estagnada agora nos 7,5ºC está nisto a horas!!a humidade é de 80% e o vento fraco a moderado 10 a 20km/h de N


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Oscilação entre -1ºC e 1ºC; penso que a brisa que se sente é a responsável.
Vou buscar o uísque, que já pus a cuvete do gelo lá fora e já deve estar a ficar no ponto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

1º grau apenas..exacto da ultima vez ainda cairam uns flocos..estou esperançado mas vamos aguardar pelas proximas runs..


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

aqui sigo com 4.0ºC 

fui agora lá fora e já se sente ""ele"" a entrar nos ossinhos 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

Parece que vem aí um aguaceiro.
Até agora têm ficado todos na Linha de Sintra-Cascais, mas agora parece que vem um mais para o lado de Lisboa.

Já ontem a esta hora foi a mesma coisa.







Para já muitas nuvens, vento fraco, e uns estagnados 7,7ºC.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que vem aí um aguaceiro.
> Até agora têm ficado todos na Linha de Sintra-Cascais, mas agora parece que vem um mais para o lado de Lisboa.
> 
> Já ontem a esta hora foi a mesma coisa.
> ...


ai se continuasse a ser a mesma coisa até sexta,com as temperaturas " normalissimas( ou não ) "que vamos ter e com uma chuvinha surpresa ...


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Por aqui agora até não está muito frio  céu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

Nashville disse:


> realmente ainda hoje ao fim da tarde fui fazer uma corrida e só me fez bem
> cumps
> Nashville



*A exposição ao frio pode ter consequências graves para a saúde. Os problemas de saúde directamente associados ao frio mais comuns são o enregelamento e a hipotermia.O frio é também responsável pelo agravamento de doenças, particularmente, cardíacas e respiratórias. *


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

previsões para Sexta do IM:


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Boas pessoal

Abrantes segue com 3.8ºC e a descer a um ritmo de 2.1ºC por hora, ver se e hoje que ultrapassa os 0ºC na cidade

Sugundo o IM Alvega estava as 0.00h com 0.6ºC e 100% de HR, será que vamos ter uma amostra de sincelo cá por baixo?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

Skizzo disse:


> previsões para Sexta do IM:



São ainda previsões automáticas. Ao amanhecer, quando revistas, o cenário será diferente. Parece-me impossível preverem -3ºC para a capital. Seria um record mais que absoluto.

É isso e os -99ºC previstos para a água do mar nos Açores também para esse dia.

A concretizarem-se estas previsões, será um dia mítico 


Para já, os estagnadíssimos 7,7ºC aqui nos arredores. Porque a cidade deve andar acima dos 8ºC. Ainda longe dos 4ºC previstos para esta madrugada.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Eu sigo com 6,3ºC. Mas parece que os meus vizinhos tao a sofrer mais lol


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 02:17)

Nova actualização do IM e Alvega já vai em -0.2ºC e continua com 100% de HR


----------



## Portin (7 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

Bom, por aqui a temperatura sobe ligeiramente depois de uma também ligeira descida na última hora. 8,9ºC... Enfim. Amanhã há mais.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2009 às 02:22)

Em Bragança sigo com -2.0ºC


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2009 às 03:13)

Gerofil disse:


> *A exposição ao frio pode ter consequências graves para a saúde. Os problemas de saúde directamente associados ao frio mais comuns são o enregelamento e a hipotermia.O frio é também responsável pelo agravamento de doenças, particularmente, cardíacas e respiratórias. *



Um dos grandes problemas do exercício físico em condições de temperaturas negativas é o grande arrefecimento do corpo devido à transpiração, logo risco de hipotermia. 

Vê-se mesmo que não estamos habituados ao frio!  
Há ainda quem utilize a aguardente e outros que tais para entrar em calor, nada mais errado, pois a única coisa que as bebidas alcoólicas fazem é provocar alterações da percepção da realidade e quando se pensa estar com calor, na verdade estaremos é no caminho da hipotermia.
A nível físico o que acontece na verdade é uma deslocação de sangue, do interior do organismo para a superfície do corpo, por ter ocorrido uma dilatação passiva dos vasos sanguíneos cutâneos. Isto acabará por causar uma considerável perda de calor por irradiação.
Bebendo álcool “para aquecer num dia de frio”, o que na realidade se dá é um aumento da temperatura cutânea (por passar a haver maior circulação de sangue) e simultaneamente, os órgãos no interior do organismo (onde era essencial haver calor) perdem calor, arrefecidos, por um sangue que volta para o interior, mais frio.

Por isso já sabem de querem entradas frias evitem o copito 

Bem por hoje me despeço com 5,1ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.

Até amanhã pessoal resitente!


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2009 às 05:05)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu sigo com 6,3ºC. Mas parece que os meus vizinhos tao a sofrer mais lol



Oh vizinho, estás numa ilha de "calor"...
À volta da cidade faz muito mais frio.
Por aqui , agora , 1,9º e não estará menos porque há vento.
Mas com este vento  "faz" muito mais frio que estes 1,9º ...
Chegou o frio, sim senhor.
Também aqui, à beira-mar...


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 05:33)

AInda nao estou a sentir tanto frio, cá esta um pouco de vento.....


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 07:25)

Bons Dias!

Noite de Céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, com algumas pingas esporádicas...

A Temperatura Mínima ficou-se nos *6,3ºC* (4:59), e neste momento tenho 7,0ºC

Humidade nos 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


_*Temperaturas Inferiores a 0ºC, ás 6h, segundo o IM:*_

*Carrazêda de Ansiães:* -5,8ºC
*Penhas Douradas:* -5,6ºC
*Miranda do Douro:* -5,5ºC
*Bragança:* -4,3ºC
*Mirandela:* -4,3ºC
*Montalegre:* -4,2ºC
*Chaves:* -4,1ºC
*Macedo de Cavaleiros:* -4,0ºC
*Moimenta da Beira:* -3,5ºC
*Arouca:* -3,1ºC
*Trancoso:* -3,0ºC
*Sabugal:* -3,0ºC
*Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:* -2,6ºC
*Guarda:* -2,5ºC
*Lamas de Mouro:* -2,3ºC
*Cabeceiras de Basto:* -2,2ºC
*Moncorvo:* -2,1ºC
*Monção:* -1,9ºC
*Vila Nova da Cerveira:* -1,7ºC
*Mougadouro:* -1,6ºC
*Vila Real:* -1,1ºC
*Viseu:* -0,7ºC
*Braga (Merelim): *-0,4ºC
*Aljezur:* -0,4ºC
*Ansião:* -0,3ºC
*Anadia:* -0,2ºC


----------



## Sueste (7 Jan 2009 às 07:58)

Olá bom dia,

Noite fria, a temperatura minima foi de 3.7ºC e neste momento estou com 4.6ºC.


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

Noite com pingas esporadicas(não duravam mais de 3 minutos)
A minima situa-se nos 7.5ºC atingido a pouco  1 minuto, esta vento fraco e o céu esta muito nublado

O I.M já aumentou as minimas, e os alertas alguns retirou e outros manteve, afinal este frio não vai ser tão extremo


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 08:09)

Cá o céu esta muito nublado!!


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 2.8 c.

Em princípio na próxima madrugada e seguintes deverá descer ligeiramente mais.

A comunicação social já começa com os habituais exageros....nomeadamente a TVI a dizer que está uma vaga de frio a caminho para os próximos dias... e claro as pessoas quando entrevistadas na rua dizem que está muito frio..... mais que o normal ....o frio também pode ser psicológico..... 


Para já parecem-me umas temperaturas relativamente  normais para a época.

Já registei valores mais baixos..

o IM já baixou o nº de distritos em alerta amarelo e tirou o laranja em Braga...



vamos aguardar...


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Jan 2009 às 08:11)

Bons dias. 
Que frio!!!
Sigo com 04ºC, wind chill 1.2ºC
Pressão 1014Hpa, RH 81%.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2009 às 08:19)

Bom dia.
Até agora minima de 5.4ºC, mais alta que de ontem.
Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2009 às 08:24)

Boas,


A mínima foi de -6,1ºC(8:05).

Neste momento -6ºC e 88%HR.


Os rios devem estar a congelar...


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Jan 2009 às 08:33)

Bons dias.
A mínima que registei durante a noite foi de 6,9ºC.
Vou neste momento com 7,2ºC e 67%HR.
Quanto ao IM está a tirar cada vez mais o frio... enfim 
Vamos esperar ate domingo para ver no que isto vai dar até lá.
Por aqui sigo com o ceu muito nublado e umas pingas esporádicas.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

bom dia pessoal...que frio

temp. minima:1.4º

sigo com:

temp:2.8º
pressao:1016.6hpa
humid:75%
ausencia de vento


----------



## DMartins (7 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
Mínima de -2,3º

Estão agora... 1,3º 

Muito longe dos -7 previstos para esta noite que vem. Ou -4. Quando eles decidirem.


----------



## jonaslor (7 Jan 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia.
Registei minima de -0,6 ºC pelas 05:20.
Sigo com 0,2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Registei uma minima de *3,8ºC*!!!
Digamos que aqui para esta zona já começa a ser bem frio!!!!
Venha mais!!!!


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 09:09)

Estou a ver que deste jeito, não há neve para ninguem!!!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 09:12)

Reparei agora que no radar do IM há para ali uma precipitaçãozita a chegar ao Algarve!!! Se afectar a serra de Monchique, com as temperaturas que estão, não me espantava nada que lá caissem uns floquitos!!!!
O céu por aqui está nublado e com 5,8ºC neste momento!! Em Monchique deve estar mais frio ainda!!!


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

tive uma minima desgostosa de 8.3Cºaté sines teve 5Cº


----------



## mocha (7 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

bom dia a todos, o frio ainda não chegou as nuvens é que sim, por aqui ceu muito nublado e sigo com 10ºC, até no Algarve ta mais frio


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 09:24)

O GFS não sei onde vai desencantar tanto frio, mas ele lá sabe  por cá mínima de 6.8ºC  até já tive mínima mais baixa que esta no Verão.


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

EHEHEHEHEH!!!!! Bom dia frio onde está ele(Estoril)?  Aqui céu muito nublado, e ameno atendendo ao que se passa em 90% do país e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e -3,6ºC.

Mínima de -6,6ºC esta manhã, a mais baixa deste Inverno.


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

psm disse:


> EHEHEHEHEH!!!!! Bom dia frio onde está ele(Estoril)?  Aqui céu muito nublado, e ameno atendendo ao que se passa em 90% do país e vento fraco.






Concordo, onde está o frio??? Acho que a temperatura esta normal

Cá ainda está nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
O frio teima em não aparecer por aqui...
Céu nublado, e 8.7ºC
Mínima de 8.3ºC...


----------



## Mago (7 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bom Dia
Minima de -3,3ºC , agora estão -0,5ºC
Ceu pouco Nublado
Vento Fraco de NE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

psm disse:


> EHEHEHEHEH!!!!! Bom dia frio onde está ele(Estoril)?  Aqui céu muito nublado, e ameno atendendo ao que se passa em 90% do país e vento fraco.





dpaes disse:


> Concordo, onde está o frio??? Acho que a temperatura esta normal
> 
> Cá ainda está nublado



Realmente onde é que está o frio previsto para cá, hoje a Minima foi de 5.2ºC mais alta que ontém, neste momento sigo com 6.7ºC e a pressão está nos 1017.5hpa.


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Realmente onde é que está o frio previsto para cá, hoje a Minima foi de 5.2ºC mais alta que ontém, neste momento sigo com 6.7ºC e a pressão está nos 1017.5hpa.





Pois são as contingências da meteorologia, eles(IM) colocam previsões e as previsões tem a sua margem de erro. e muitas das vezes as pessoas que aqui estão se esquecem desse pormenor!


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Manhã pouco fria em Coimbra (as mínimas nas estações envolventes andaram entre 3 e 5ºC). O céu apresenta algumas nuvens estratificadas.

O frio entrará em maior força esta noite, mas ao que tudo indica os modelos parecem cada vez mais firmar um carácter seco a esta entrada. Começa a esfumar-se as hipóteses de surpresa...


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia

hoje registei uma temperatura mínima de *-6,7ºC*, exactamente igual à do dia de Natal....

pode ser que amanha consiga um novo mínimo


por agora, sol e *-4,1ºC*




_________


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia!

Eram 7:50 e estavam -2ºC.

Agora 9:55 e estão 10ºC (a minha varanda recebe muito sol como se protege um termômetro de mercúrio?)


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Neste momento o céu está a encobrir... Se se mantiver esta situação a máxima não irá subir muito


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.8 ºC (00:39) 

Minima logo a seguir à meia-noite. Até ia bem encaminhada mas depois aparecerem as nuvens e kaput! Foi sempre a subir. Mas o melhor ainda está para vir.

Mas esta minima não me parece definitiva para hoje. Até acabar o dia ainda deve descer abaixo dos 3.8ºC


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 10:39)

bom dia.

são 10.39 e sigo com 4.9ºC


cumps
Nashville


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu limpo, temp. actual 6.2ºC.

*Tmin. 2.4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia

Aqui pelo Nordeste tive uma minima de -4.2ºC

Neste momento -0.8ºC


----------



## seqmad (7 Jan 2009 às 11:07)

Por enquanto frio nem vê-lo, até foi uma noite bem mais amena que o normal por estes lados - mínima 8,5º... assim começo a ter dúvidas se vai atingir o mínimo (+ 1º) deste inverno por aqui...
Esta cobertura de nuvens estragou tudo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

V.R.S.A.

Eu estou maluco com os modelos e com o freemeteo... ora vejam aqui e comentem:

ALCARIA DO CUME - FEITEIRA:   

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2268308 

Grande nevao!!! e parece estar consistente!! 

Para V.R.S.A as temperaturas vao estar baixas mas não o suficiente!!  vamos ver se isto da surpresas... 

Link modificado!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 6,5ºC.
No entanto é quase meio dia e ainda só tenho 7,5ºC. Ou seja, está mais frio agora do que estava às 2:30 da manhã.
Durante a noite caíram uns chuviscos, mas nada contabilizado.


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

]ToRnAdO[;107780 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Eu estou maluco com os modelos e com o freemeteo... ora vejam aqui e comentem:
> 
> ...








E eu vou ter tanta neve aqui no Estoril, que já não sei como hei-de sair de casa. Supresas é se não entramos em recessão!


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

As temperaturas andam a descer mas muito devagar, só registei *2,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *7,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

Tive uma minima de 4,9ºC, bastante acima da registada em Pedras Rubras. Veremos o que os meus "vizinhos" registaram


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de Este.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

por aqui céu nublado por nuvens baixas e a mínima não ultrapassou os 6.8ºC (mais alta que a de ontem)


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

*Bom dia meteorológicomanos*
Hoje tive nos meus 3 (!!!) sensores de exterior -2,5ºC, -3,5ºC e -4,5ºC o que talvez perfaça a média de -3,5ºC...
Só para verem as diferenças entre eles: o que está na parede da casa voltada a norte deu -2,5ºC; os outros no terreno e afastados da contaminação calórica da casa deram os outros valores (Um a 2 mts e o outro a 1,5 mts de altura)
Sigo agora com uns amenos 6,0ºC que juntamente com o vento eficaz de leste (o meu galo indicador não ajuda...) se traduz num windchill interessante


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Boa tarde a todos.
Por estes lados a animação foi nula... mínima de 7,8ºC.  
Neste momento sigo com 9,6ºC (o que de facto é baixo para esta altura do dia), mas aqui para estas "bandas", parece que a vaga de frio não se irá sentir...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

epa isto da pa rir !!!

tive uma minima de 0,2ºc o vento fez o favor de estragar a minima..
alguem me sabe dizer que modelos é que o freemeteo e o meteoblue seguem?

cumps


bem isto agora esta o KAOS enfim....
ontem o meteoblue e o freemeteo que nao sao muito de acreditar davam alguma neve para esta zona hoje ja dao sol ...entretanto o forecast do firefox creio que do accuweather da neve para aqui quando nos outros dias nem chuva dava... 


isto esta bonito...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

A região do país mais fria é o Algarve, porque estão bem abaixo do normal , neste momento tenho a máxima de 9.8ºC, a mínima foi de 3.6ºC, realmente bastante frio para a região denominada de sol e praia, até os ingleses tremem de frio, esta noite espero chegar a 1ºC ou mesmo a 0ºC, se as nuvens partirem , portanto, caros amigos venham para o Algarve sentir o frio, vamos ver se a máxima chega aos 10ºC , e a máxima era de 12ºC, senão chegar aos 11ºC já fico contente porque a minha previsão está mais que correcta.


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

Já não há alertas??? Tudo verde??


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Neste momento tenho apenas *8,2ºC* de Temperatura!

O Vento está nos 20,5 km/h, de NNE (22º), e o Wind Chill anda na casa dos 5ºC!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL VIVA O IM!

p.s e sgundo eles o pico do frio é esta madrugada! lool


sigo com 6ºc


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Este período de tempo para o Porto continua bem interessante...


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Turista disse:


> Já não há alertas??? Tudo verde??



Sim e está muito lógico!

Hoje não existem já alertas foram limpos. Para amanhã alerta amarelo para todos os distritos do Continente excepto C.Branco e Braga que têm alerta laranja, sendo esses os avisos que aparecem imediatamente na home do site!


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

Turista disse:


> Já não há alertas??? Tudo verde??



Os alertas estão marcados para amanhã
Com o país todo amarelos, a excepção de Castelo Branco e Braga em alerta laranja


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

Boas tardes,por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado por nuvens médias mas ao longo da manhã têm vindo a ficar com abertas.

Quanto ao por aqui aida não se pode dizer que faça muito frio aqui pela zona quanto as minimas estão dentro das normais minima 2.4ºc esta já é a terceira noite seguida que ando na casa dos dois.

Dados actuais 8.1ºc pressão 1015.8hpa e 42%hr.

Talvez a partir desta noite haja já diferença nas minimas,assim o espero


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL VIVA O IM!
> 
> p.s e sgundo eles o pico do frio é esta madrugada! lool
> 
> ...



A crítica fácil ao IM começa a roçar o ridículo. Fundamentem algo quando afirmam por favor


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

LOL! e agora para alem do accuweather dar neve para aqui o sapo tb se junta a festa!  em quem acreditar?!!!


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

9,2º 
1015 mb
64% HR
3,6 km/h E


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Por aqui mantém-se o ceu nublado, e a temperatura fresca, mas nada de extraordinário: 9.7ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> LOL! e agora para alem do accuweather dar neve para aqui o sapo tb se junta a festa!  em quem acreditar?!!!



O melhor é irmos acompanhando os modelos e deixar de lado esses sites, que pouco têm de fiável.

Como já referi o GFS está engraçado, mas é também é bastante provável que arrume qualquer hipótese de algo branco numa próxima run


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Por aqui a temperatura actual varia entre os 7.9 e 8 graus e não passa daí...para um dia de céu limpo e sol é manifestamente baixo!Na rua dá para perceber que estamos sobre a influência de uma massa de ar continental fria ( aquele típico ar frio e crú). Humidade a 50 % vento NE 19 km/h com um windchill bastante baixo que facilmente chega aos 0 graus!

Penso que a partir do fim da tarde se irá assistir a uma queda ainda mais acentuada da temperatura do que ontem , e as madrugadas/manhãs mais frias serão certamente as das próximas quinta e sexta feira.Acredito em valores a rondar o -1a 0 cº no Grande Porto ( Cidade)


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 13:17)

boa tarde pessoal...

sigo com:
pressao:1016.1hpa
vento fraco de (E)
temp:9.8º
humid:45%
o ceu encontra-se limpo


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Entretanto por aqui estacionou nos 6.2ºC e não parece querer ir muito além. O vento também está a ajudar, mas esperemos que no final da tarde ele desapareça para que a temperatura desça efectivamente.

Pelo menos o frio por estes lados parece estar definitivamente instalado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

João Dias disse:


> O melhor é irmos acompanhando os modelos e deixar de lado esses sites, que pouco têm de fiável.
> 
> Como já referi o GFS está engraçado, mas é também é bastante provável que arrume qualquer hipótese de algo branco numa próxima run



nem mais e exactamente o que eu acho que ira acontecer..

sigo com 6.7 ºc


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

Boas
A mínima desta noite foi de 6,5ºC devido as muitas nuvens espero bater essa mínima até ás 21h 

Agora o céu está muito nublado com nuvens muito escuras para Este

Temperatura de 8,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Boa tarde pessoal

Por Abrantes dia com algumas nuvens e 8.2ºC

Ontem a minima ficou-se pelos 3.2ºC

Vamos ver s vai ser batida até as 0.00H


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

Olá

Parece-me que, em termos da nossa expectiva, a montanha vai parir um rato. A rotação do eixo do complexo anticiclónico para sul e a consequente entrada de ar a tender para E ou SE vai fazer com que tenhamos, afinal, temperaturas perfeitamente normais para a época. O próprio IM tem vindo a fazer correcções nesse sentido.
Só nos resta a formação de uma depressão junto da península Ibérica rica em células convectivas para animar o ambiente com fenómenos metereológicos espectaculares: Chuva forte, trovoada, granizo, etc.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Por aqui o céu está cada vez mais nublado!
Acompanhado por vento fraco... lá vai a temperatura subir mais um pouco!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Penso que pelo litoral oeste as coisas não vão ser muito diferentes da noite passada, só mesmo no interior é que o pessoal vai sentir diferença, mas vamos esperar até lá, espero estar enganado


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Hoje ao acordar (7:00), fiquei furioso !!

O céu estava nublado e a temperatura não tinha passado 1ºC.

Agora, está frio... sigo com:
T: *6,4ºC*
HR: *45%* 
P: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Por aqui apenas a salientar a amplitude térmica: mínimas entre -2,5ºC e -4,5ºC e máxima até agora de 7,0ºC, embora o windchill seja "atractivo" a uma boa SAMARRA
Esta situação tem sido característica das zonas interiores dos distritos litorais norte e parte do centro pelo que já há tempos alertei e voltei a alertar os meteorologistas do IM; um dos problemas que eles tem (institucionais) é terem poucas pessoas (parece-me) a anali*s*ar a meteorologia "no terreno" e assim os avisos serem falaciosos. Atentem que no distrito do Porto o aviso para 5ª feira ser amarelo e termos temperaturas ao nível de Braga ou mesmo um pouco mais baixas.


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Boas e frescas tardes!

Por cá a noite rendeu uma mínima de 1,5ºC.

O céu apresenta-se nublado e a temperatura actual é de 7,4ºC. A sensação de frio é normal, nada de especial para um dia de Inverno, a não ser a falta de chuva. 

Parece-me que é mais de destaque neste "evento", as máximas relativamente mais frescas que as mínimas, com excepção do extremo norte de Portugal, onde o frio se faz notar em maior força.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã, o termómetro marca 4 graus, com o céu muito nublado, será que vamos ver alguns flocos de neve? A mínima da noite passada ficou-se por -1.9 graus.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Dados actuais:

9,6º
1014 mb
7,9 km/h E-SE
63% HR


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Esta manha até nem tem estado mau, algumas rajadas de vento moderado.

Sigo com 11.4ºC (estado a descer) a partir de agora se não aparecer nada para estragar, vai ser sempre a descer


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Bem, ela está a descer...

T: *6,0ºC*
HR: *46%*

V. vento: *3km/h*

Continua o céu nublado e para os lados da Covilhã, parece estar engraçado .
Só aqui é que não há nada de jeito... sábado tinha uma boa quantidade de chuva e frio, o meteograma do _meteoblue_ apresentava neve e hoje está totalmente diferente. Deixei de ter mínimas de *-2ºC* para ter mínimas de *-0,5ºC*.

*EDIT:* T= *5,9ºC* - 1 minuto depois.


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Céu com nuvens.
2,2ºC Temperatura


----------



## dpaes (7 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

O que adianta ter temperaturas tão baixas se não acontece nada de mais....
cá esta 7,0ºC...


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 2,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

boas por aqui 1.8ºc com céu nublado com nuvens ameaçadoras mas penso que não vão deitar nada


----------



## bewild (7 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

boas tardes a todos!
realmente temos que admitir que as expectativas não foram as melhores digamos que quando falaram em frio pensamos que fosse frio a valer o que não se nota neste momento, as temperaturas baixaram um pouco mas não me parece a mim que vão atingir temperaturas negativas onde há frio é para vila real ai é que até se sente qualquer coisa.. 

Neste momento conto com 7.7ºC mas a sensação de frio hoje é superior ao dia de ontem.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Esta entrada fria, como todas as depressões passadas menos a 'Laura' para mim foram para esquecer, não acontece/aconteceu aqui nada.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Neste momento tenho 9,3ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima não passou dos *9,5ºC*, até agora...

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,8ºC/h


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

E a descida continua... 

T:* 5,8ºC*
HR:* 47%*


----------



## Dourado (7 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

Aqui ás 13:00 começou a chover um pouco mas foi uma nuvem passageira e não durou mais que 5 minutos de chuva fraca.
A temperatura ronda os 9º agora mas esta manhã passei em lugares na serra onde estavam -1,9º

Podemos ter surpresas até Sábado porque a temperatura vai baixar mais e para amanhã o Windguru e o freemeteo prometem alguns chuviscos.. para Faro


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

Estremoz 

Como era de esperar, as temperaturas já desceram no interior; a passagem da frente fria em fase de dissipação sobre a Península Ibérica durante o dia de ontem já fez disparar (para baixo) as temperaturas no interior, descida essa que está a ser menos notada nas regiões do litoral oeste (regiões onde a diminuição de temperatura se fará sentir mais lentamente).
O vento hoje é bastante desagradável, por vezes moderado, de nordeste/leste. O céu permanece muito nublado por nuvens baixas.

*Temperatura mínima de hoje: 2,3 ºC; Temperatura actual: 6,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica: 1016 hPa.*


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Aqui já choveu!!!
Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco!! Durou ai uns 3 minutos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Boas,por aqui o céu continua muito nublado com algumas abertas nuvens essas que vêm do interior da PI juntamente com o .

Por aqui quando o sol desaparece entre as nuvens a coisa fica preta,logo há noite quando o sol se for embora então ai a coisa fica negra

Dados actuais 7.8ºc pressão 1014.9hpa e 37%hr seco.

Até logo.


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui começam a entrar núvens compactas vindas de Oeste que deverão significar percipitação para alguns locais!!!!
A nebulosidade começa a ser muito interessante e digna de seguimento.......

A pressão baixou para 1012 hPa e temperatura actual é de 7.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Continua a descer... 

T: *5,7ºC*
HR: *48%*


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

As núvens começam a adquirir caracteristicas de algum desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

A nebulosidade não pára de aumentar, em especial na zona sul e interior centro.






Em Manteigas, 1,1ºC e céu encoberto.






Segundo o radar, estão a ocorrer aguaceiros na zona de Monchique (Algarve), e a nordeste do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens acho que atingi a maxima do dia a pouco 8ºc sigo com 7.7ºc


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Bem.. Humm.. não, deve ser engano.. 

Então esta manhã, no mapa de alertas do IM tinhamos alerta amarelo para amanhã em todo o território, excepto laranja em Braga e C. Branco. Agora de tarde, temos para hoje alerta amarelo nalguns locais, sendo que amanhã troca-se o verde pelo amarelo e ficam todas as regiões alegres e contentes!


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Aqui continua o céu muito nublado e as nuvens estão a vir de Este e olho para Este e vejo céu muito escuro  vou com uma temperatura de 8,9ºC e vento moderado de NE


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que pelo litoral oeste as coisas não vão ser muito diferentes da noite passada, só mesmo no interior é que o pessoal vai sentir diferença, mas vamos esperar até lá, espero estar enganado



Acho que vai ser diferente. Estava a olhar para o meteograma de Lisboa do Meteoblue. 







Ele falhou a mínima de hoje, o que já esperava, por cerca de 2/2,5ºC. 
A máxima está a aguentar-se bem, abaixo dos 10ºC previstos (8,7ºC na MeteoPortela até agora). 

Portanto amanhã de madrugada muito provavelmente também vai falhar a mínima negativa prevista de -1ºC. Se o erro fosse idêntico ao de hoje poder-se-iam esperar uns 1/2ºC em Lisboa, o que iria de encontro à minha aposta na sondagem. Se assim for estão satisfeitas as minhas expectativas (para Lisboa). Se ficar acima dos 2ºC ficarei desiludido. Se for negativa ficarei agradavelmente surpreendido 

Seja como for, acho que vão ser bem mais baixas que as desta madrugada.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

Não para de descer...

T: *5,5ºC*
HR: *48%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

Cai para os 8,4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui máxima de 6.8ºC mas já sigo com 5.9ºC devido a alguma nebulosidade


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Dados actuais:

9,6º
1014 mb
61% HR
6,8 km/h S-SW


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Céu totalmente nublado e 1,0ºC, sem expectativas de precipitação


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

Enquanto que para uns lados melhora, aqui só piora . O _meteoblue_ já não dá mínimas tão baixas... 

Mas actualmente a temperatura está a descer a uma velocidade incrível..
T: *5,3ºC*
HR:* 48%*


Extremos até ao momento:
Tmín: 1ºC 
Tmáx: 7,8ºC


----------



## DMartins (7 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Por cá, a máxima não deve passar de isto...
Estão 5,2º


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

Locais com temperaturas inferiores a 1ºC ás 13h (IM):

Lamas de Mouro: *-0,4ºC*
Montalegre. *-0,5ºC*
Guarda: *-1,3ºC*
Penhas Douradas: *-3,4ºC*
Sabugal: *0,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Aqui, nos arredores de Lisboa, cheguei agora aos 9,0ºC.
Ainda tinha uma secreta esperança de ter uma máxima inferior a 9ºC.

A temperatura máxima mais baixa que registei em 2008 foi 9,2ºC no dia 1 de Dezembro. Vamos lá ver se hoje sobe acima dos 9,2ºC ou se fica pelos 9,0ºC

Aumenta a nebulosidade a oeste.
O vento sopra em em geral fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui sol e nuvens e olho para o satélite e vejo complicado ter um inicio de noite sem nuvens...André amanha vais ter menos de 9ºC nas calmas 

9,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui o céu permanece nublado e a temperatura está nos 10.6ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

Por Abrantes já vai nos 9ºC

Só espero que não ultrapasse os 10ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui sol e nuvens e olho para o satélite e vejo complicado ter um inicio de noite sem nuvens...



Pois... essas nuvens é que vão estragar a mínima desta noite... 

Espero bem que pelo menos eu aqui chegue aos 2 graus 

Neste momento 9,8 graus e vento moderado. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

Por aqui, a temperatura continua a descer a pique!

T: *5,0ºC*
HR:* 48%*


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

por aqui vai nos 12.3ºC, pelo menos ainda não ultrapassou os 12.6ºC de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

A nebulosidade a aumentar e a temperatura a descer.
A máxima foi mesmo de 9,0ºC

Agora já vai nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/frio...osos-bombeiros-meteorologia/1029779-4071.html


"Lisboa à espera de -3Cº monta tenda para sem-abrigo"

«Estão previstas temperaturas na ordem dos -3 Cº, o que para a nossa população são temperaturas muito baixas e para as quais a generalidade das pessoas não está preparada, até do ponto de vista do vestuário», disse o vereador e vice-presidente da CML, Marcos Perestrello, frisando que foi decidido alargar a intervenção para além da «população de rua» à população residente «que está em maior risco».


Que exagero!!!!! Só falta dizer que vai nevar em Lisboa no fim de semana!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

AnDré disse:


> A máxima foi mesmo de 9,0ºC
> 
> Agora já vai nos 8,4ºC.



Eu ainda vou nos *9,6 ºC*, aqui pelo _Vale do Tejo_.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

Já passei a barreira dos 5ºC e continua a descer!

T. *4,7ºC*
HR. *49%*
P. *1017,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Metseixal (7 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2008*

Faço aqui publicidade ao Metseixal que é o site de Meteorologia e Climatologia do concelho do Seixa:
http://sites.google.com/site/weatherseixal/
É so visitar.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

cardu disse:


> Só falta dizer que vai nevar em Lisboa no fim de semana!!!!!



Brinca brinca!


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Impressionante... desce a uma velocidade fenomenal!

T: *4,5ºC*
HR. *48%*

Céu continua nublado. O vento sopra de moderado a forte.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

A run das 12z do GFS mantém as possibilidades mínimas de ocorrerem surpresas no Litoral Norte/ Litoral Centro na noite de sexta para Sábado! A nota mais relevante da run é a injecção de mais ar frio a 850hPa.


----------



## Sirilo (7 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

em Belmonte estão 3,5ºC e céu nublado


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

vitamos disse:


> A run das 12z do GFS mantém as possibilidades mínimas de ocorrerem surpresas no Litoral Norte/ Litoral Centro na noite de sexta para Sábado! A nota mais relevante da run é a injecção de mais ar frio a 850hPa.



Vinha agora mesmo dizer que mantém a precipitação. Embora até tenha ficado com a ideia que tenha tirado um nadinha de frio a 850hPa, que poderá limitar as chances de surpresas 

Ainda assim a precipitação (muito fraca, refira-se) é estendida um pouco até quase à zona de Lisboa.

Veremos, agora o que é certo (e interessante) é que o GFS mantém a tendência de precipitação, mesmo que bastante fraca, o que já é um bom sinal, quando estamos a pouco mais de 48 horas.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Está no limite mas umas horas mais cedo do que o previsto e as surpresas estão ai   temos todo o ar frio ainda em altura quando podem porventura ocorrer essas aguaceiros fracos no Litoral 

8,3ºC e céu agora totalmente coberto por um arrendado de nuvens


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Aqui a máxima foi de *10,3ºC* (mais baixa desde Janeiro de 2007)

Sigo agora com valores a rondar os 9ºC ainda sem descidas muito acentuadas.

O vento tem vindo a acalmar


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Boas. Por aqui já pinguinhou mas foi mais para assustar 
Sigo com 10ºC, RH 71% e pressão 1013Hpa.


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

O vento parou por aqui   sigo com uns gélidos 4.8ºC


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 1,9ºC, 45% e 1018 hPa, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de ESE. A mínima foi de -4,1ºC e a máxima de 2,3ºC.


----------



## ppereira (7 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

para mim um fenómeno igualmente interessante neste outono/inverno tem sido a temperatura da água do mar, ronda muitas vezes os 12/13ºC no litoral norte.
o IM para sexta até põe 13ºC na zona de Lisboa
como os meus registos são só a memória, será normal estas temperaturas?


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 16:26)

T:* 4,1ºC*
HR: *49%*

Vento moderado.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

boa tarde pessoal...

sigo com:
Pressao:1016.7hpa
vento fraco a moderado de (NE)
temp:7.9º(ja desceu jpmartins)
humid:41%
o ceu encontra-se limpo


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Bem por aqui a pouco *5.7ºC*, HR de *36% *e vento fraco ou nulo.
A minima de hoje ate agora foi de *-0.3ºC*, deve ser dificil supera-la ainda hoje, vamos la ver....
As geadas não foram significativas, mesmo nos locais habituais não se notou muito. Nao sei se devido ao vento,  a falta de humidade... tava a espera de ver tudo branco. lloll


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 16:29)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui recebi agora a informação do Acardoso que estão 8.0ºC. 
A max. foi de 10.4ºC.
Desde que tenho estação (aquase 2 anos) nunca registei temperaturas negativas, o mais baixo foi 0.2ºC, portanto estou confiante que até sábado consiga


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

Acardoso disse:


> boa tarde pessoal...
> 
> sigo com:
> Pressao:1016.7hpa
> ...



UPS Foste mais rápido, então 7.9ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

Também nao percebo onde está o frio... O IM falava em -3ºC pa Braga e eu tive uma minima de 0,5ºC 
Ainda há umas semanas registei minimas bem mais baixas.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

A temp maxima que registei hoje foi de 9.8º
ja vou nos 7.8º.
vamos la ver se é esta semana que bato no ZERO


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 16:38)

Ela vai lançada!

T. *3,9ºC* 
HR. *50%*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Não para!!!

T: *3,8ºC*
HR: *50%*


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> Parece-me que, em termos da nossa expectiva, a montanha vai parir um rato. A rotação do eixo do complexo anticiclónico para sul e a consequente entrada de ar a tender para E ou SE vai fazer com que tenhamos, afinal, temperaturas perfeitamente normais para a época. O próprio IM tem vindo a fazer correcções nesse sentido.



*Pelo contrário, esta situação não é muito normal porque são muitas as regiões do interior em que as temperaturas se apresentam abaixo dos valores normais.*

Algumas temperaturas às 15h00 no Continente

MAIS ELEVADAS: Sagres: 11,2 ºC; Rio Maior: 10,9 ºC; Coimbra (Hospital Universitário): 10,7 ºC; Almada (P. Rainha): 10,4 ºC; Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde): 10,3 ºC; Alcobaça: 10,1 ºC.

MAIS BAIXAS: Trancoso (Bandarra): 0,5 ºC; Sabugal (Martim Rei): 0,3 ºC; Lamas de Mouro (P. Ribeiro): 0,1 ºC; Montalegre: 0,2 ºC; Guarda: -1,0 ºC; Penhas Douradas: -4,4 ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Por aqui já vou com 7,9ºC e a máxima foi apenas de 9,6ºC contra os 11ºC previstos pelo IM  o céu continua muito nublado e o vento por vezes moderado acima dos 20km/h rajada máxima na ultima hora 30,1km/h e um windchill mínima de 4,0ºc a meio da tarde


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Um comparativo entre a previsão do GFS (6Z) para as 12Z e a sondagem do IM das 12Z.
Um pouco menos de frio (ou atrasado) que o previsto aos 500 hpa, bem como a presença de uma bela inversão aos 1950m com ar extremamente seco por cima.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Para os que acham que esta entrada não é nada de especial...eu hoje tive de máxima *10,3ºC*, a mais baixa dos últimos 2 anos..Acham normal? Eu não... E amanhã parece que a máxima ainda é mais baixa.

Disfrutem da situação e parem de falar do IM, modelos, etc...

Este assunto fica por aqui, siga para Bingo!


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Agora 9.2 graus


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Ela não para de descer 

T:* 3,6ºC*
HR: *50%*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

Penhas Douradas: *-4,4ºC* 

O frio anda aqui mesmo pertinho.

Lá fora está um frio


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Para os que acham que esta entrada não é nada de especial...eu hoje tive de máxima *10,3ºC*, a mais baixa dos últimos 2 anos..Acham normal? Eu não... E amanhã parece que a máxima ainda é mais baixa.
> 
> Disfrutem da situação e parem de falar do IM, modelos, etc...
> 
> Este assunto fica por aqui, siga para Bingo!



Amanha sem duvida vamos ter máximas muito pouco normais para Portugal amanha tens de andar muitos anos para trás para ter uma máxima igual  deveremos andar aqui nesta zona pelos 6/7ºC de máxima amanha 

Agora sigo com 7,8ºC mesmo com o céu com muitas nuvens


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

Continua a descer...7.3º
Posso estar a falar em vão mas não me lembro de assistir a uma coisa assim...as 5 horas da tarde estar com uma temperatura tão baixa.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

Sigo com *8,2ºC* e vai descendo ainda a um ritmo lento. O vento está a acalmar, anda na casa dos 4 km/h.

As minhas previsões a olhometro são 3 negativas consecutivas nas proximas noites. Era bom


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Por aqui 0.8ºc


Temperatura sensível: -2°C


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

boas.

ceu quase limpo e 8.1ºC

esta madrugada promete o vento parou


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Ora, não quem a pare,
T. *3,4ºC*
HR: *50%*


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Boas

Por Abrantes 7.7ºC, parece que a máxima ficou-se pelos 9.7ºC


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

por aqui céu nublado com abertas. Por enquanto não vejo nada de "anormal" nas temperaturas, ando nos 12/11ºC já tive máximas mais baixas e mínimas também nada de especial (6.3º/6.8ºc) vou aguardar pelos próximos dias.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

T:* 3,2ºC*
HR: *50%*


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

0,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## godzila (7 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

bem as temperaturas estão mesmo a descer e bem eu tou com uns 2.1ºC
e pelo que eu tenhi visto a capital não se vai escapar ás temperaturas negativas


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Apenas estou triste por o céu estar muito nublado...vou com 7,7ºC o vento está a enfraquecer...


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

Fui olhar a norte e o céu vai limpar  

7,5ºC e o vento já fica bons momentos a 0,0km/h


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

por aqui 11.1ºC, devo de ser um dos que tem a temp. mais alta aqui do forum.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Disfrutem da situação e parem de falar do IM, modelos, etc...
> 
> Este assunto fica por aqui, siga para Bingo!



Boa sugestão

Por aqui, está um ventinho que torna o WindChill de arrepiar.
Temp. actual 6.7ºC


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

vitamos disse:


> Sim e está muito lógico!
> 
> Hoje não existem já alertas foram limpos. Para amanhã alerta amarelo para todos os distritos do Continente excepto C.Branco e Braga que têm alerta laranja, sendo esses os avisos que aparecem imediatamente na home do site!



bem em relação a hoje, por volta das 14:44, mudaram de opinião


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

E a temperatura já desce a pique. *6,7ºC*

E confirmo aqui também Miguel, Vento ZERO.


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Por aqui 9,3ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

HotSpot disse:


> E a temperatura já desce a pique. *6,7ºC*
> 
> E confirmo aqui também Miguel, Vento ZERO.



A temp. desce rapidamente... 8.3 
Céu nublado com umas nuvens espectaculares!


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Vince disse:


> Um comparativo entre a previsão do GFS (6Z) para as 12Z e a sondagem do IM das 12Z.
> Um pouco menos de frio (ou atrasado) que o previsto aos 500 hpa, bem como a presença de uma bela inversão aos 1950m com ar extremamente seco por cima.




Podes explicar melhor pk essas terminologias para mim são chinês!!!

Ainda há esperança de alguma surpresa para sabado no litoral centro???


----------



## Filipe (7 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde! Por aqui -1ºC e muitas nuvens...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

E 10 minutos depois do último post passei dos *6,7ºC* para os *5,9ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Eu a pensar que nao ia haver nublosidade durante estes dias, mas pelo contrario, passa-se o dia com nuvens. Por vezes ate parece que vai chuver. Para uma pessoa que nao saiba que nao está prevista precipitação (coisa que é dificil neste país, pois a meteorologia ganhou lugar de destaque estes dias na comunicação social) , pensaria que poderia ver neve, com estas temperaturas.

O que é certo é que não ha precipitação e pode estar a influenciar a minima, não é???


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

7.0ºc

Afinal é 6.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

cardu disse:


> Podes explicar melhor pk essas terminologias para mim são chinês!!!
> 
> Ainda há esperança de alguma surpresa para sabado no litoral centro???



As rádio sondagens são medições atmosféricas reais. O que o Vince apresentou foi a comparação dos valores que estavam previstos realmente pelo GFS para Lisboa e aqueles que efectivamente se encontravam a 2 metros do solo (T2), Altura a que a pressão se situa em 850hPa (T850hpa) e altura em que a pressão se encontra a 500hPa (T500hpa). A interpretação dos restantes dados exige um pouco mais de conhecimentos.

Quanto à pergunta concreta só existem os dados provenientes dos modelos. Existe uma possibilidade (embora muito pequena) de queda de neve no litoral na noite de sexta para sábado


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

ac_cernax disse:


> Eu a pensar que nao ia haver nublosidade durante estes dias, mas pelo contrario, passa-se o dia com nuvens. Por vezes ate parece que vai chuver. Para uma pessoa que nao saiba que nao está prevista precipitação (coisa que é dificil neste país, pois a meteorologia ganhou lugar de destaque estes dias na comunicação social) , pensaria que poderia ver neve, com estas temperaturas.
> 
> O que é certo é que não ha precipitação e pode estar a influenciar a minima, não é???




Realmente fui ver o satelite e ta tudo cheio de nuvens!!!! Nunca tá ceu limpo!!! Ainda vai nevar esta noite em todo o continente!!! Tou em Tomar, está a ficar um calor soviético


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

cardu disse:


> Realmente fui ver o satelite e ta tudo cheio de nuvens!!!! Nunca tá ceu limpo!!! Ainda vai nevar esta noite em todo o continente!!! Tou em Tomar, está a ficar um calor soviético



Não está prevista queda de neve para hoje... Nuvens nem sempre são sinal de chuva.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

vitamos disse:


> Não está prevista queda de neve para hoje... Nuvens nem sempre são sinal de chuva.




Calma!!! Só estava a brincar!! Eu sei que não vai nevar!! Posso nao perceber nada disto , mas sei realmente que nem sempre nuvens são sinónimo de precipitação


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *3,8ºC*

A máxima e que chegou aos *10,9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

cardu disse:


> Calma!!! Só estava a brincar!! Eu sei que não vai nevar!! Posso nao perceber nada disto , mas sei realmente que nem sempre nuvens são sinónimo de precipitação



Tudo bem e não pus em causa conhecimentos  Simplesmente so corrigi de certa forma, para alguém menos atento ao tópico, membro ou visitante, que não entendesse a brincadeira e fosse induzido em erro... Num fórum ás vezes temos que ter algum cuidado na forma como expomos as coisas mesmo que estejamos na brincadeira


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

cardu disse:


> Calma!!! Só estava a brincar!! Eu sei que não vai nevar!! Posso nao perceber nada disto , mas sei realmente que nem sempre nuvens são sinónimo de precipitação



Sim mas tens de ter cuidado porque muitas pessoas passam por aqui e podem não perceber e ficar mal informadas. De resto participa com força

Por aqui céu continua limpo 6.1ºC.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

só agora é que começa a descer a sério, há pouco tinha 10.3ºC já vou 9.6ºC...vamos la ver se é desta que bato o "record" de mínima na minha estação.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

a máxima atingiu os 12.9ºC (bem quente até)


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Aqui pelo Porto a temperatura está a descer muito e neste momento já tenho 5.7 graus!

Humidade 50 %

O vento caiu completamente e sopra ocasionalmente  com 4 / 5 km /h de ENE.

Ontem por esta hora uma cobertura de nuvens não permitia que a temperatura descesse logo mas hoje temos um céu completamente limpo( apenas algumas nuvens que vieram de Leste a avançar sobre o mar).

Penso que estão reunidas boas condições para ter uma mínima a rondar os 0 graus ou até menos....

Em zonas de céu limpo a próxima madrugada será das mais frias deste evento!

Vamos ver...


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temp: *3,8ºC*
> 
> A máxima e que chegou aos *10,9ºC*



Confirmo a incrível descida de temperatura por aqui, sigo com 0.7ºC, verdadeiramente impressionante para esta hora do dia


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Por aqui 5ºC

É desta que a temperatura vai baixar abaixo dos 0!!!!!!!


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

João Dias disse:


> Confirmo a incrível descida de temperatura por aqui, sigo com 0.7ºC, verdadeiramente impressionante para esta hora do dia



para este ano estão batidas todas as minímas a nivel nacional 
penso eu de que ....


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Boas 

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 12.1ºC (10:15) e a mínima 7.8ºC (4:45) mas até a 00.00 de hoje a mínima pode alterar.

Neste momento sigo com:

8.2ºC

49%HR

1017.04hpa

6Km/h NE

Wind Chill: 6.9

Ponto de Orvalho: -1.9


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Nashville disse:


> para este ano estão batidas todas as minímas a nivel nacional
> penso eu de que ....



Sim, é possível que estes dias que aí vêm sejam os mais frios de 2009, e quem sabe mesmo dos últimos anos em alguns locais


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

João Dias disse:


> Confirmo a incrível descida de temperatura por aqui...



Também confirmo tal descida e às 18 horas já só estão apenas 4,8º.
A ausência de nuvens e vento estarão a ajudar
É desta que P.Rubras desce abaixo de zero?
A "coisa" está bem encaminhada.
Veremos .


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Neste momento estão 9,0 graus...  

O céu continua muito nublado. Vento moderado.


----------



## martinus (7 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

Quando foi a última vez que Pedras Rubras esteve abaixo de zero?
Este tópico chama-se "entrada fria", mas isto tem tudo o que é preciso para se chamar "vaga de frio", não tem?
2,7 C. em Braga http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=50


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Boas noiteshoje só se ouve dizer,ai jesus está tanto frio!

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com o vento fraco.

Dados atuais 3.7ºc 1017hpa e 50%hr.


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

martinus disse:


> Quando foi a última vez que Pedras Rubras esteve abaixo de zero?



Não foi assim há tanto tempo, 27 de Janeiro de 2007.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

martinus disse:


> Este tópico chama-se "entrada fria", mas isto tem tudo o que é preciso para se chamar "vaga de frio", não tem?



Não, *martinus*. 
Apenas se pode denominar de «vaga/onda de frio» a um período de, pelo menos, 6 dias com temperaturas mínimas 5 ºC abaixo da média para o mês de referência, no mínimo - algo que não deverá acontecer, pois este frio não será dotado de uma intensidade tão grande nem de uma durabilidade dessas.


----------



## bewild (7 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Dado actuais em Sobral de Mte. Agraço
Temperatura: 6ºC
Descrição: Céu limpo, temperatura baixa em relação à hora mas já tive temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por aqui apenas a salientar a amplitude térmica: mínimas entre -2,5ºC e -4,5ºC e máxima até agora de 7,0ºC, embora o windchill seja "atractivo" a uma boa SAMARRA
> Esta situação tem sido característica das zonas interiores dos distritos litorais norte e parte do centro pelo que já há tempos alertei e voltei a alertar os meteorologistas do IM; um dos problemas que eles tem (institucionais) é terem poucas pessoas (parece-me) a anali*s*ar a meteorologia "no terreno" e assim os avisos serem falaciosos. Atentem que no distrito do Porto o aviso para 5ª feira ser amarelo e termos temperaturas ao nível de Braga ou mesmo um pouco mais baixas.



Tens toda a razão!


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Mas será possível a temperatura estar a subir?  9,2º 

Não devia de estar a acontecer exactamente o contrário?


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Aqui tenho -0,9ºC, vamos lá ver até onde vai...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Bom, por aqui a máxima do dia foi de 10,4ºC!! 

Por agora sigo com 8,5ºC!! Se continuar a descer assim a noite promete!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 10.7ºC, neste momento estão 7.1ºC e o céu está nublado, o vento é que sopra muito fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Por aqui sigo com 5.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

E já desceu mais um pouco 7.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Estão a ser batidos todos os meus anteriores Redords de Temperatura para esta hora!! Neste momento, já tenho *5,5ºC*

O Céu está Muito Nublado!

A Humidade encontra-se nos 54%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NE e Wind Chill nos 3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,8ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Aqui o céu vai limpando aos poucos e sigo com uma temperatura de 6,5ºC que deverá ser quase a máxima de amanha por aqui


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Estão a ser batidos todos os meus anteriores Redords de Temperatura para esta hora!! Neste momento, já tenho *5,5ºC*





Mira-Sintra ao rubro!

E por aqui também já bati a minima do dia.
Estou com 6,3ºC.
Isto, apesar de ainda haverem muitas nuvens no céu, e o vento soprar fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

ola a todos  caneças por esta hora 6cº


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Boas pessoal.
A máxima de hoje foi de 16,2ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 6,8ºC e 55%RH


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Olá aqui em Paços de Ferreira 0ºC. Epero que o Aristocrata confirme!


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

-2.1ºC


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

vale nogueira mi casa 4,5cº


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *2,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Estou com 6.5ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

A mínima do dia já ficou para trás e sigo com *6,3ºC* e 51%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

E continua a desçer 6.7ºC


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Eu devo ser dos menos afortunados 
9,1ºC, em cerca de 2 horas a temperatura desceu uns míseros 0,2ºC 
Aproveitem bem o frio, que aqui, nada de especial...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

meo disse:


> vale nogueira mi casa 4,5cº



Ah, mais um "quase vizinho"! Estou um pouco mais a sul, na Arroja, entre a Ramada e Odivelas!

6,2ºC. O ritmo de descida está a abrandar.
A humidade é que se mantem baixa: 56%.
Assim não há qualquer hipotese de geada.


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

Até parece mentira, mas já sigo com -0.5ºC 

Muito frio este início de noite na zona do Porto


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

Já vou com 7,8ºC!!
Sempre a descer a um bom ritmo....


----------



## Bruno (7 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Boas, 

Aqui por Albarraque (Sintra) vamos com 4,9ºC  e uma HR de 55%

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens, embora estas estejam a diminuir


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Acabo de colocar o um cubo de Gelo no parapeito da Janela, para ver quanto tempo demora a descongelar completamente!

Sigo com *5,2ºC* de Temperatura, e Céu Muito Nublado!

Humidade nos 55%
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (338º)


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Aqui fica o mapa com as mínimas registadas no dia de hoje pelas várias estações espalhadas pela cidade de Bragança. Ainda faltam os registos das estações do *Bgc*, *ferreira5*, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva. Se as localizações não estiverem correctas avisem
E se tiverem os dados destas estações em falta digam para poder actualizar o mapa






Fonte: meteoPT, IM e wunderground.com.

Aqui fica também o gráfico de obeservação do IM para Bragança




© IM


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

foto tirada hoje de manha na minha chega a portugal


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Estou com 8.0 graus o que é muito frio para lisboa


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

boas! Por aqui tenho agora 8.7 e a descer. Vamos ter uma rica minima esta noite


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

desculpem
como se pode por fotos aqui?


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*2,6ºC*

Que desça mais, que vou parar aos negativos


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Tive uma maxima de 10,5ºC

Por agora sigo com 6,8ºC. Sem dúvida vou bater a minima de ontem que foi de 4,9ºC.


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Boas por aqui dia muito frio mesmo céu sempre nublado com um aragem de norte..Max de 8.9  Agora tenho 5.4ºC


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Que temperatura se fará sentir em Guimarães a hora do jogo com o Benfica?? 20h45!!

Abaixo de 0??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

1ºc  ceu limpo


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

por aqui ja vai em 4,0cº


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

rogers disse:


> Olá aqui em Paços de Ferreira 0ºC. Epero que o Aristocrata confirme!


Ora cá o Aristocrata até fará *mais* do que confirmar...
Por cá tenho: -0,5ºC, -1,5ºC e -3,0ºC; parece que para já estabilizou, mas...céu limpo, sem vento, vamos ver no que dá nas horas seguintes.
Penso que o rogers gostará de saber que se confirma os 0ºC dele


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

ahmmm.... eu estou em Paços de Ferreira, e o meu carro marcava -1ºC às 19h30m...  o que...  não sei se o termómetro do carro conta para este tipo de coisas... mas o que é certo é que o carro estava parado e num local abrigado do vento...  isto vai bonito, vai...


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Tarde muito fria, o vento era gelido, céu muito nublado.
Sigo com 8.2"ºC e céu muito nublado(será possivel, tenho de correr as nuvens a pedrada ), a temp esta estavel a mais de 1 hora.


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Tou a ver é que não vai haver champanhe pra ninguém...


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> ahmmm.... eu estou em Paços de Ferreira, e o meu carro marcava -1ºC às 19h30m...  o que...  não sei se o termómetro do carro conta para este tipo de coisas... mas o que é certo é que o carro estava parado e num local abrigado do vento...  isto vai bonito, vai...



Eu tenho a ideia que os termómetros dos carros até são relativamente fiáveis, pelo menos o do meu costuma bater mais ou menos certo com os dados reais.

Entretanto por aqui -1.0ºC, verdadeiramente impressionante   Ainda apanho Paços de Ferreira


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

Bem e cá estou eu de volta depois de quase 1 mês sem net ..tenho acompanhado todos os modelos desde a 1ª página e confesso que tou um pouco na expectativa..porém não me acredito muito que Almada desça abaixo de 1 ou 2 mas espero ter a felicidade de me enganar..esta zona de Portugal é tramada para ter frio ..


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

Por aqui 4.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Aqui sigo com *5,2ºC* Estão a chegar as nuvens e vão dar cabo temporariamente das temperaturas.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Depois de ter ja atingido 4ºC, agora ta estabilizado nos 6ªC tudo por causa destas nunvens macabras!!!

Vamos la ver o resto da noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui sigo com *5,2ºC* Estão a chegar as nuvens e vão dar cabo *temporariamente* das temperaturas.



Temporariamente ? 
Eu cá já perdi todas as esperanças de vir a ter frio. 

Estes dias têm sido normalíssimos para aqui, não vejo nenhum frio por aí além.
As mínimas têm sido nojentas e as tardes, por mais geladas que sejam, acabam sempre por se anteceder a noites de céu nublado e temperaturas estagnadas durante noites inteiras.
Até em dias «normais» de Inverno tenho mais frio que hoje.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

Impressionante, impressionante é a temperatura que eu registo aqui neste momento E QUE ESTÁ A SUBIR... 8,9ºC...

Não tenho muitas esperanças de chegar sequer aos 3 graus, já que só quando as nuvens se forem embora é que a temperatura começa realmente a descer.


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui algum frio 9,6ºC
ceu pouco nublado
91%HR
1021hpa


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 4.5ºC




por aqui 2.0...continuas com o passaro em cina do sensor lool

mesmo assim a temperatura ta altinha pros nossos lados


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

vinc7e disse:


> por aqui 2.0...continuas com o passaro em cina do sensor lool
> 
> mesmo assim a temperatura ta altinha pros nossos lados



lool
altinha é favor


----------



## DRC (7 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Aqui já tive 6,5ºC, agora
regressam as "malditas" nuvens
que estragam as mínimas que elevaram
já a temperatura para 7,2ºC.

Temperatura Actual: 7,2ºC
Temperatura máxima: 10,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *2,3ºC*


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

Mas será que AS NUVENS e o vento não se vão embora???  

O IM prevê mínimas de 3 graus para esta zona, mas eu acho que deviam de acrescentar um 1 antes do 3 (por este andar não sei não...)


----------



## DRC (7 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Aqui ainda não vi frio nenhum de jeito
Já perdi as esperanças de ver 0ºC por estes lados.
Estes dias têm sido totalmente normais para a altura em que estamos.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui está um frio... 

Neste momento bati a nova mínima do dia.

Sigo com:
T: *0,6ºC* 
HR: *55%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer bem.

O ceu ficou limpo...

Sigo ja com 2ºC, onde vai parar? 

O vento é que ja chegou aos 22.3 km/h e a humidade anda nos 40%, não vai haver formação de geada assim... Ou é possivel...???


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Tenho agora aqui um manto de nuvens que dão um contorno engraçado ao céu  

Mesmo assim a temperatura não sobe e sigo com 5,7ºC


----------



## Snow (7 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Este fórum parece um muro de lamentações.

Calma pessoal.


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Tenham a calma o céu vai limpar


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Já tive 6.2ºC e agora estou com 6.8ºC aí vou eu  o interior hoje vai rebentar com tudo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Realmente..fui agora ver e o Céu cada vez aparece com mais nebulosidade..e confirmo com o meu vizinho Lightning a temperatura continua a subir..eu que até estava a pensar em pegar no meu telescopio e dar uma espreitadela á Lua as nuvens estão a estragar tudo


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

meo disse:


> desculpem
> como se pode por fotos aqui?



Olá *meo*!

Tens aqui *este* tópico, onde podes encontrar toda a informação relativa a esse assunto!



Neste momento tenho 5,2ºC e o Céu está Encoberto!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

João Dias disse:


> Eu tenho a ideia que os termómetros dos carros até são relativamente fiáveis, pelo menos o do meu costuma bater mais ou menos certo com os dados reais.
> 
> Entretanto por aqui -1.0ºC, verdadeiramente impressionante   Ainda apanho Paços de Ferreira



Não me parece que nos apanhes:assobio: pois aqui vai baixando mais um bocadinho alêm disso - parece-me que se não estiverem 5\6 negativos esta noite não nevará em lado nenhum por estes dias

Perdoem-me que não volto a usar tantos smilies nos meus posts!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Snow disse:


> Este fórum parece um muro de lamentações.
> 
> Calma pessoal.



-1.3ºC por aqui. Eu não me queixo 




Aristocrata disse:


> Não me parece que nos apanhes:assobio: pois aqui vai baixando mais um bocadinho alêm disso - parece-me que se não estiverem 5\6 negativos esta noite não nevará em lado nenhum por estes dias



Eu sei perfeitamente. Foi só para mostrar a minha admiração pela temperatura registada a esta hora


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Só para confirmar que ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos no Barlavento Algarvio mas sempre com temperaturas a rondar os 9/11º... Agora baixou um pouco, o capacete de nuvens ainda não desapareceu e a sensação de frio não é muito rigorosa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Céu encoberto aqui!
Temperatura a subir... 6,4ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

por aqui 5,7ºC


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Vou é até á Praia da Rainha dar um mergulho..segundo a observação do IM marca neste momento 2,3ºC


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Já está a descer devagar- 7.6ºC.


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Amanha nem vai aptecer sair de casa para ir as aulas...

5,35Cº agora


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

dgstorm disse:


> lool
> altinha é favor




pois...mas ontem a esta hora tavam 3.5/4ºC e durante a noite desceu ate aos -2.0ºC
por isso hj...tudo é possivel......


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Olá! Há uns tempos que não posto aqui nada mas agora não resisto. Estou a trabalhar e tenho á minha frente o termómetro com sensor exterior. Nesta última hora, aqui na minha zona, (arredores de Sintra) a temperatura em vez de descer como todos esperamos, subiu de 5,6ºc para 6,4ºc! Que se passa? Então o frio? Tá onde?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Boas.o que é prometido é devido,hora ai têmos o .

Por aqui o céu limpou,o vento está fraco.

Dados actuais 1.4ºc pressão 1017hpa com 56%hr.


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Aqui esta a descrer rapidamente 5,11 ºC


----------



## DRC (7 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! Há uns tempos que não posto aqui nada mas agora não resisto. Estou a trabalhar e tenho á minha frente o termómetro com sensor exterior. Nesta última hora, aqui na minha zona, (arredores de Sintra) a temperatura em vez de descer como todos esperamos, subiu de 5,6ºc para 6,4ºc! Que se passa? Então o frio? Tá onde?



Já foi respondido anteriormente.
A temperatura sobe devido á nebulosidade existente na região de Lisboa.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

vinc7e disse:


> pois...mas ontem a esta hora tavam 3.5/4ºC e durante a noite desceu ate aos -2.0ºC
> por isso hj...tudo é possivel......



a minha minima ficou-se pelos 0,5ºC... tive minimas mais baixas naquelas noites de geada da passagem de ano !

sigo com 3.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

E a temperatura já sobe 

Temp: *3,1ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! Há uns tempos que não posto aqui nada mas agora não resisto. Estou a trabalhar e tenho á minha frente o termómetro com sensor exterior. Nesta última hora, aqui na minha zona, (arredores de Sintra) a temperatura em vez de descer como todos esperamos, subiu de 5,6ºc para 6,4ºc! Que se passa? Então o frio? Tá onde?



Está aqui!
Bragança -1.8º


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

DRC disse:


> Já foi respondido anteriormente.
> A temperatura sobe devido á nebulosidade existente na região de Lisboa.



OK! Como estou a trabalhar não li todos os posts... Tá explicado. A nebulosidade que se vá embora... não faz falta...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Jan 2009 às 20:49)

por aqui vamos com -4º para a minha zona de residencia n e nada de especial ja vi -17º no termometro do carro ... aguardo uma descida de temp como deve ser ..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

DRC disse:


> Aqui ainda não vi frio nenhum de jeito
> Já perdi as esperanças de ver 0ºC por estes lados.
> Estes dias têm sido totalmente normais para a altura em que estamos.



Não diria mais.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! Há uns tempos que não posto aqui nada mas agora não resisto. Estou a trabalhar e tenho á minha frente o termómetro com sensor exterior. Nesta última hora, aqui na minha zona, (arredores de Sintra) a temperatura em vez de descer como todos esperamos, subiu de 5,6ºc para 6,4ºc! Que se passa? Então o frio? Tá onde?



Olá

O que se passa? O frio onde está? Bem, para a zona de Lisboa, infelizmente, parece que não vai haver nada de especial. Somente temperaturas mais ou menos normais para a época. Penso que também para todo o País, de uma maneira geral. Teremos, por assim dizer, uma vaga de frio 'normal'.

Por agora, vou com 8º C e céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Ameaça chuva, aparentemente.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

dgstorm disse:


> a minha minima ficou-se pelos 0,5ºC... tive minimas mais baixas naquelas noites de geada da passagem de ano !
> 
> sigo com 3.7ºC




eu tambem tive -4.1ºC no dia 26 de dezembro..
..mas acredito qur hj chegue pelo menos aos -5ºC lool
agora sigo com 1.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> O que se passa? O frio onde está? Bem, para a zona de Lisboa, infelizmente, parece que não vai haver nada de especial. Somente temperaturas mais ou menos normais para a época. Penso que também para todo o País, de uma maneira geral. Teremos, por assim dizer, uma vaga de frio 'normal'.
> 
> Por agora, vou com 8º C e céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Ameaça chuva, aparentemente.



Sim, estou extremamente chateado com toda esta situação.
Ao fim ao cabo andamos a passar frio durante a tarde com a ventania que se levantou às 15h com *8* / *9 ºC*, mas afinal durante a noite acaba por não arrefecer.

Tudo isto não passa de temperaturas normalíssimas para a época.
As anomalias negativas e o frio estão no Norte, e só no Norte,  pois o Sul tem muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Por cá continuar a subir, estou com 7.1ºC.


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Ja tive 5.2 mas passou para os 6ºC e céu nublado nada que me preocupe


PS: Existe um tópico apropriado para lamentações ou coisas parecidas, tópico de Suicídios, é para isso que ele serve e deve ser usado assim que o entenderem, este tópico é para o Seguimento da Entrada fria


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Fogo que nervos falem mal desta entrada fria depois de passar  ainda ontem estava no inicio já se dizia que era um fiasco  

Aqui vou com 6,0ºC não vou com 4º devido as nuvens mas elas vão desaparecer daqui e de Lisboa e ai vai descer bem a temperatura


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Por aqui também deve estar a passar uma nuvem, já que depois de descer a -1.4ºC volta a subir, agora para -0.8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Estou muito espantado com isto.
1º - alerta laranja para Castelo Branco
2º - está um frio lá fora... ui 

Neste momento:
T: *0,4ºC*
HR:* 56%*
P. *1019,7mb/hPa*

Só quero ter uma temperatura negativa ás 0:00.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Céu limpo e -1,5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> por aqui vamos com -4º para a minha zona de residencia n e nada de especial ja vi -17º no termometro do carro ... aguardo uma descida de temp como deve ser ..



Ora isso é que é falar...Tava a ver que ninguém de Montalegre botava "faladura". Dessa terra em termos meteorológicos muito se espera em dias como os de hoje. Depois deixa por cá a tua mínima para comparar com a do IM.
Manos da meteo: estejam atentos aos valores desta terra


----------



## bewild (7 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

estou a ver q as coisas para o porto estam bem agradáveis!! é pena não podermos "partilhar" do mesmo frio... vamos torcer, numa coisa estamos de acordo dizendo mal ou bem desta entrada fria a comunidade está muito activa!


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

E já subiu para os -0.3ºC, subida de 1ºC em 15 minutos


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Pessoal eu abri o tópico dos suicídios já a pensar nesta situação  

Já foi inaugurado pelo *trepkos* 

-------

Continua o céu muito nublado e o vento fraco E A TEMPERATURA ESTAGNADA  nos 8,8º


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

meo disse:


> desculpem
> como se pode por fotos aqui?



Olá

Podes inscrever-te, por exemplo, neste _site_, criar um album e fazer a cópia do endereço da imagem para o teu post. Está lá tudo explícito


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Temperatura desce para 5,4ºC aqui, ou seja descida muito lenta. Devo ultrapassar a minima de ontem, mas longe de temperaturas negativas.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal eu abri o tópico dos suicídios já a pensar nesta situação
> 
> Já foi inaugurado pelo *trepkos*
> 
> ...



E pelo andar da coisa, vou lá meter bem mais comentários


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Mas que fresquinho 

T.* 0,2ºC* 
HR: *55%*


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Bem, segundo o meu termómetro já baixou mais um pouquinho: 7º C (mas muito pouco). O céu continua muito nublado.

Edit: Pode ser que venha por aí uma 'bolha' de ar muito frio e baixe isto rapidamente (sonhar não custa...)


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Temperatura actual  - 4,8  e continua a baixar
O céu apresenta-se limpo e sopra uma brisa gélida.

Só por curiosidade neste momento na cabeça de Manzaneda (Galicia) a 1758m de altitude estão  -10,1º enquanto que nas penhas douradas estão  -6,7º.
Quantos graus estarão no alto da torre.


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> ahmmm.... eu estou em Paços de Ferreira, e o meu carro marcava -1ºC às 19h30m...  o que...  não sei se o termómetro do carro conta para este tipo de coisas... mas o que é certo é que o carro estava parado e num local abrigado do vento...  isto vai bonito, vai...



Pensei que estivesses no Porto, onde é que estás em Paços?

-2ºC actuais


----------



## Filipe (7 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Frio, Chuva e Vento: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008*

Boa Noite... por aqui... -5ºC... a noite promete fresquinha...


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Estou a ver que muita gente, tal como eu, faz muitas vezes Paços de Ferreira - Porto!Neste momento aqui na invicta cidade, verifico 2,2ºC!
Tá frescote...


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes 4.0ºC, a 3 décimas da minima do dia 

A máxima não chegou aos 10ºC, ficando pelos 9.7ºC


----------



## Filipe (7 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Boa noite... por aqui -5ºC... a note promete ser fresquinha...


----------



## Weatherman (7 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Bem por aqui céu limpo
Temperatura:-1,8ºC
Humidade:80%
Vento:Calmo
Pressão:1017hPa


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

por aqui  vai descendo devagar...devagarinho....sigo com 0.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco e 0.8ºc


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Continuo com 8,8ºC.  O vento sopra agora moderado com rajadas.

53% HR
1017 mb

Quando o vento sopra mais forte a HR desce bastante


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Alguém sabe o link para os radares de Espanha?


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

-3.2ºC por aqui.

Esta noite tive mínima de -7.3ºC.


----------



## storm (7 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

A temperatura tem estado a descer devagar mas está a descer, estou com 6.6ºC, se continuar assim (nuvens pirem-se) amanha de manha esta perto do 0ºC(sonhar)


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Tomar, Portugal   Save location | Make default

Current Conditions  updated 3:31 PM ET

-14°
Hi -3° | Lo -10°
Mostly Cloudy

Sunrise: 8:42 AM
Sunset: 5:31 PM
Barometer: " Hg Feels like: -14°
Humidity: 88%
Wind: WSW 4 mph


Tonight  

Lo -10°
M/Cloudy
Sunset: 5:31 PM


Tomorrow   Quinta-feira, Janeiro 8

Hi -6° | Lo -12°
Snow



Extended Forecast
Sex
Jan 9
Sáb
Jan 10
Dom
Jan 11
Seg
Jan 12
Ter
Jan 13
Qua
Jan 14
Qui
Jan 15
Sex
Jan 16

-2° | -10°
M/Cloudy

-1° | -8°
Cloudy

-1° | -8°
M/Cloudy

-5° | -12°
Snow

-8° | -14°
Snow

-10° | -17°
Cloudy

-9° | -16°
M/Cloudy

-7° | -16°
P/Sunny


fonte: http://weather.cnn.com/weather/forecast.jsp?locCode=KZ0472&zipCode=382674805552

CNN weather


Não estou a gozar!! Mt frio que vai estar em Tomar de acordo com a CNN


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Lince disse:


> Só por curiosidade neste momento na cabeça de Manzaneda (Galicia) a 1758m de altitude estão  -10,1º enquanto que nas penhas douradas estão  -6,7º.
> Quantos graus estarão no alto da torre.



O termómetro no alto da Torre das Estradas de Portugal deve ter congelado às 4h40 do dia de ontem. Na altura marcava -8ºC. A estação de Piornos também deixou de transmitir ontem a essa hora. Estava na altura com -6ºC.

O único que ainda resiste é o termómetro nas Penhas Douradas, que às 21:45 marcava -6ºC.

Segundo as Estradas de Portugal, a estrada entre Piornos e Manteigas encontra-se fechada. Será devido ao gelo?


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

vejam isto:

Neve No Porto para o sábado de acordo com a CNN


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Bom por aqui, nos algarves dia relativamente frio já não tinha uma máxima tão baixa desde Março de 2005, por isso, vaga de frio não muito intensa mas que se faz sentir na rua, penso que seja a 1ªvez que a Cidade de Faro acciona um plano contra o frio para os sem-abrigos *http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/169336.html*.

As temperaturas registadas hoje foram as seguintes:

Máxima: 10.7ºC
mínima: 3.6ºC
actual: 7.2ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Já viram a run das 18h? 

Depressão a formar-se na costa, muito frio instalado, onde é que já vimos este filme?


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Bem e o Céu aqui continua muito nublado  e a temperatura na mesma.. 8,6ºC


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

A última RUN do GFS mete neve para Corroios, Lisboa, e tudo até Setúbal. 

Exagero ou não? Isso será confirmado na sexta... Só sei é que a precipitação pelo menos "já existe"


----------



## Sueste (7 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá o céu está encoberto e por isso a temperatura ainda não está muito baixa, ontem a esta hora estava mais baixa. Neste momento estou com 7.8ºC.

Quando é que estas nuvens se vão embora.... assim vai ser dificil


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Caros amigos,

Vejam a saída das 18Z entre as 32 e as 72h!!! LINDO!!!!


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

João Dias disse:


> Já viram a run das 18h?
> 
> Depressão a formar-se na costa, muito frio instalado, onde é que já vimos este filme?



Aonde em que canal?  Tou a brincar eu também já vi o mesmo filme que tu  Vamos ver é preciso é calma


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

João Dias disse:


> Já viram a run das 18h?
> 
> Depressão a formar-se na costa, muito frio instalado, onde é que já vimos este filme?





e que quer dizer isso entao???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Eis os dados de hoje por aqui. Nada de frio por cá.
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2009 20:57:12

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,5
Trend (per hour) -0,8
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       13,5
Heat index       13,5
Dew Point        9,5
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      2,4
Total yesterday  6,9
Total this month 13,2
Total this year  13,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1020,5
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Nuno disse:


> Aonde em que canal?  Tou a brincar eu também já vi o mesmo filme que tu  Vamos ver é preciso é calma



Eu estou calmíssimo, aliás já estou mesmo a ver o filme de há 3 anos. Nós aqui no norte a chuchar no dedo e o pessoal de Lisboa a brincar na neve


----------



## DMartins (7 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Para aqueles que dizem que isto é exagero e tal, que as temperaturas são normais para a época, em Guimarães, até fui ver o sensor para ver se não tinha problemas. 
Atingimos os 0º às 21.26h.
Se isto é normal para a época....
Estamos agora ( 21:50h) com -1,1º.
Hoje é para record.


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

João Dias disse:


> Já viram a run das 18h?
> 
> Depressão a formar-se na costa, muito frio instalado, onde é que já vimos este filme?



onde é que já v~es a run das 18 eu ainda so consigo ver a das 12h


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Lightning disse:


> A última RUN do GFS mete neve para Corroios, Lisboa, e tudo até Setúbal.
> 
> Exagero ou não? Isso será confirmado na sexta... Só sei é que a precipitação pelo menos "já existe"



E seria uma bela quantidade!!!


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Lightning disse:


> A última RUN do GFS mete neve para Corroios, Lisboa, e tudo até Setúbal.
> 
> Exagero ou não? Isso será confirmado na sexta... Só sei é que a precipitação pelo menos "já existe"





AH BOM!!!!! 

Sem mais comentários!! Metam o mapa dessa run!!!!!


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa noite,
> 
> Por cá o céu está encoberto e por isso a temperatura ainda não está muito baixa, ontem a esta hora estava mais baixa. Neste momento estou com 7.8ºC.
> 
> Quando é que estas nuvens se vão embora.... assim vai ser dificil



Eu adoraria ter nuvens por aqui! Isto está tão seco, que é estranho quando o ar entra pelas narinas! Um pouquinho de humidade era bom para fazer sincelo. 

Actual: 1ºC Aumentou pq?


----------



## rufer (7 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Aqui por Benavente neste momento sigo com 7ºC. Tem vindo a descer. Vamos ver até onde vai.


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

João Dias disse:


> Eu estou calmíssimo, aliás já estou mesmo a ver o filme de há 3 anos. Nós aqui no norte a chuchar no dedo e o pessoal de Lisboa a brincar na neve



A calma era para todos nós  Calma contigo ( agora é para ti)  Também pode ser o contrario ou ate podemos ficar os dois sem nada


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Melhor que esta run só o dia em que vi nevar em Setúbal em 2006 

Vou com 5,8ºc e as nuvens na mesma


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

cardu disse:


> AH BOM!!!!!
> 
> Sem mais comentários!! Metam o mapa dessa run!!!!!



Vou colocar o mapa no tópico do seguimento e previsão de modelos.

--------

FINALMENTE a temperatura desceu... 8,7ºC neste momento. O vento é que não ajuda


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

rogers disse:


> Eu adoraria ter nuvens por aqui! Isto está tão seco, que é estranho quando o ar entra pelas narinas! Um pouquinho de humidade era bom para fazer sincelo.
> 
> Actual: 1ºC Aumentou pq?



Isto anda com umas variações estranhas hoje. Há bocado subiu 1ºC em menos de 15 minutos, mas 10 minutos depois voltou a descer 1ºC. E isto sem nuvens o que torna ainda mais estranho. Agora parece ter estacionado nos -1.2ºC.


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

cardu disse:


> e que quer dizer isso entao???



Se a depressão se formar como previsto nesta run e com as temperaturas que se irão sentir na altura (baixas) poderá nevar nessas zonas do litoral.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

3.1 c (a descer) neste momento no Porto ( zona do Marquês) e uma calmaria total de vento! 

Humidade 57 %

Pressão 1020 hpa ( estável)

daqui a bocado devo bater a mínima de hoje que foi 2.8 c

Céu completamente limpo!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Mas onde veem vcs neve por todo o lado? E o frio? esta run dá precipitação...também dá neve mas a cotas perto dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba no sul não há 1000 metros para ninguém. Nada de alarmismos, é um cenário que pode acontecer mas muito pouco provável (tomara estar enganado).

Não se esqueçam que *centenas* de pessoas leem estes post's todos os dias e convem estarem bem informadas. Este forum serve para trocarmos informação e ceder muita impossivel de recolher noutros locais.

Agora pode a tia da avó da mãe a ligar ao neto a dizer que vai cair um nevão no sul...cuidado e sem stress


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

E sigo com 1,4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Mas a precipitação anda a variar tanto de run para run, tanto na intensidade como no local, que é melhor ter cuidado com as expectativas. Acho que mesmo nas horas anteriores não se vai saber muito bem o que irá acontecer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Por aqui já Ultrapassei a Minima de hoje que era de 5.2ºC e que neste momento estão 5.1ºC


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas onde veem vcs neve por todo o lado? E o frio? esta run dá precipitação...também dá neve mas a cotas perto dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba no sul não há 1000 metros para ninguém. Nada de alarmismos, é um cenário que pode acontecer mas muito pouco provável (tomara estar enganado).
> 
> Não se esqueçam que *centenas* de pessoas leem estes post's todos os dias e convem estarem bem informadas. Este forum serve para trocarmos informação e ceder muita impossivel de recolher noutros locais.
> 
> Agora pode a tia da avó da mãe a ligar ao neto a dizer que vai cair um nevão no sul...cuidado e sem stress



Sim, sem stress mas...1000m?!  Isso deve ser a previsão do IM! 

pagina_zamora.galeon.com/COTADENIEVE.xls


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Bem já saiu dos 0,2ºC, estava difícil..

Neste momento:
T. *0,1ºC*
HR. *56%*
P.* 1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

João Dias disse:


> Mas a precipitação anda a variar tanto de run para run, tanto na intensidade como no local, que é melhor ter cuidado com as expectativas. Acho que mesmo nas horas anteriores não se vai saber muito bem o que irá acontecer.



Aí concordo, parece-me lógico há vários dias que vai surgir a depressão mas o GFS ainda anda a experimentar o local...é nowcasting completo a partir de sexta-feira à tarde!


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite malta...
Vim agora de Anadia e o termómetro marcava...1.0º,fique desertinho por chegar a casa para ver a temperatura...estou com 3.1º
Agora começo a saber o que e ter frio fogo


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

O Céu continua Encoberto, mas não deve tardar Muito até que Limpe!

A Temperatura está nos *6,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas onde veem vcs neve por todo o lado? E o frio? esta run dá precipitação...também dá neve mas a cotas perto dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba no sul não há 1000 metros para ninguém. Nada de alarmismos, é um cenário que pode acontecer mas muito pouco provável (tomara estar enganado).
> 
> Não se esqueçam que *centenas* de pessoas leem estes post's todos os dias e convem estarem bem informadas. Este forum serve para trocarmos informação e ceder muita impossivel de recolher noutros locais.
> 
> Agora pode a tia da avó da mãe a ligar ao neto a dizer que vai cair um nevão no sul...cuidado e sem stress



Mau!! Dizer 1000m também não é estar a informar lá muito bem  eu vejo cotas muito baixas na casa dos 100 200m praticamente junto ao litoral temos frio a 500hpa e principalmente a 850hpa com -5 a dan 528 em cima tudo ao mesmo tempo...não temos menos ingredientes do que tínhamos quando nevou em 2006 talvez menos instabilidade isso sim


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

miguel disse:


> Mau!! Dizer 1000m também não é estar a informar lá muito bem  eu vejo cotas muito baixas na casa dos 100 200m praticamente junto ao litoral temos frio a 500hpa e principalmente a 850hpa com 5 a dan 528 em cima tudo ao mesmo tempo...não temos menos ingredientes do que tínhamos quando nevou em 2006



Concordo Miguel, onde surgirem células é neve pela certa seja qual for a cota...sempre disse isso. E a confirmar é mais uma estacada no IM...para quem o frio é sempre seco!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

mirones disse:


> Sim, sem stress mas...1000m?!  Isso deve ser a previsão do IM!
> 
> pagina_zamora.galeon.com/COTADENIEVE.xls



Pronto 500 metros sendo muuuiiitttooo optimista


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Também acho que os 1000m do HotSpot estão um pouco ao lado da realidade.
Não acredito em cota 0, mas 200m.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas onde veem vcs neve por todo o lado? E o frio? esta run dá precipitação...também dá neve mas a cotas perto dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba no sul não há 1000 metros para ninguém. Nada de alarmismos, é um cenário que pode acontecer mas muito pouco provável (tomara estar enganado).
> 
> Não se esqueçam que *centenas* de pessoas leem estes post's todos os dias e convem estarem bem informadas. Este forum serve para trocarmos informação e ceder muita impossivel de recolher noutros locais.
> 
> Agora pode a tia da avó da mãe a ligar ao neto a dizer que vai cair um nevão no sul...cuidado e sem stress



Calma amigo!!! Deixa nevar!!! O pessoal quer é neve mas dizeres que é apenas acima dos 1000 metros é que não se entende!!!! Então as runs servem para quê????


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*-3,8ºc*


Tem q ser hoje que consigo um record de mínima....





________


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

dgstorm disse:


> E sigo com 1,4ºC



eu ja baixei dos 0ºC...desceu ate aos -0.3ºC

agora: 0.2ºC


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

zoelae13 disse:


> *-3,8ºc*
> 
> 
> 
> ________



-4.0º c


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Bgc disse:


> Também acho que os 1000m do Hotspot estão um pouco ao lado da realidade.
> Não acredito em cota 0, mas 100/200m.



Concordo, acho a situação bastante semelhante à de 2006 (até com o Norte a ser novamente marginalizado  ), imagino que as cotas pudessem ser bastante semelhantes.

Até poderia nevar a cota zero, mas sem acumulação, ou apenas sob a forma de água-neve. Mesmo em Lisboa quem sabe, apesar do efeito de ilha de calor deixar a cidade em pior posição.


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Nem 1000 nem 500 nem 300, a linha de 528 dam em cima com uma iso -4 a 850hpa e -30 a 500 hpa o que cai do céu se cair só pode ser 2 coisas, agua neve, ou neve, falando em cotas para não dizer cota 0 digo 100 metros, mas isto sou eu na minha maneira de ver posso estar errado, tranquilo Acho Nao vale a pena relembrar 2006


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Por Melgaço...

segue o tempo frio com o vento a agravar a sensação frio. Há momentos registei um wind-chill de -5ºC.

Neste momento 1.2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

O céu limpou. A temperatura "desprendeu" 

8,4ºC. 

Vento fraco. 54% HR. 1017 mb.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Ainda tenho algumas nuvens por cima de mim mas ja parece estar a limpar e a temperatura também desceu..estou nos 8,2ºC..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

E já estão 4.5ºC


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

João Dias disse:


> Concordo, acho a situação bastante semelhante à de 2006 (até com o Norte a ser novamente marginalizado  ), imagino que as cotas pudessem ser bastante semelhantes.
> 
> Até poderia nevar a cota zero, mas sem acumulação, ou apenas sob a forma de água-neve. Mesmo em Lisboa quem sabe, apesar do efeito de ilha de calor deixar a cidade em pior posição.



A vossa dúvida parece estar aqui:
Quando se fala em cota de neve refere-se a que altitude deverá Nevar ,isto é, quando estão reunidas as condições para que haja acomulação.
Agora é bem provável que "neve" em cotas inferiores mas em forma de água neve onde só poderá haver alguma acomulação se for em grandes quantidades mas mesmo assim derreterá logo a seguir.
Só por curiosidade já aconteceu de o INM dar neve para os picos mais altos da serra da estrela e nevar aqui na minha terra, mas é claro, sem acomulação.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

4,6ºC por agora, ja bateu a minima de ontem. Não falta muito e bate a minima de 2008.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

cardu disse:


> 500 metros nada!!!
> 
> 
> Neve a cota 0......
> ...



Eu não percebo esse cavalo de batalha contra o IM. Isto para mim é um hobbie e não estou aqui para me chatear seja com quem for. Agora, não tenhas nenhuma dúvida que posso olhar para todos os modelos e mais alguns e a palavra que mais conta para mim é a do IM. Com o tempo vais perceber.

Existem 2 tipos de interessados pela meteorologia, os que vibram com as temperaturas obtidas o nevão improvavel e aceitam as desilusões.

O outro tipo é o que chora se não neva, que resmunga se nevou só um dia e devia nevar 2, se nevou dois devia nevar todo o mês, se nevou todo o mês devia nevar todo o ano, e se neva todo o ano fica chateado porque não foi à praia.

Calma e se estás muito "quente" vai à rua apanhar um pouco de fresco, passa logo com o frio que está.


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Eu sou o triste  que está está provavelmente num dos locais com mais calor de Portugal Continental... 
8,4ºC  não é justo pah....


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Amigos o JPmartins diz que la por casa esta a bater o dente com 2.3º.


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Turista disse:


> Eu sou o triste  que está está provavelmente num dos locais com mais calor de Portugal Continental...
> 8,4ºC  não é justo pah....



Até eu na Madeira estou com menos, 8,3ºC 

Sigo com ceu pouco nublado
95%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

-4.4ºc


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Turista disse:


> Eu sou o triste  que está está provavelmente num dos locais com mais calor de Portugal Continental... 8,4ºC não é justo pah....



Calma, *Turista*. Neste momento também registo aqui 8,3 graus, apesar do vento que se faz sentir. A HR continua muito instável. 52% ora sobe ora desce.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Já desce. 
Já ressuscitei as minhas esperanças, estou com *6,8 ºC* e menos nuvens no céu.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Agora as coisas por aqui estão assim:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2009 21:40:49

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,1
Trend (per hour) -0,6
Average today    14,3
Wind chill       13,1
Heat index       13,1
Dew Point        9,3
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1020,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Às 22:30 estavam -6,5ºC a 1000 m de altitude. Aqui em minha casa tenho -3,3ºC, humidade de 69%.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já desce.
> Já ressuscitei as minhas esperanças, estou com *6,8 ºC* e menos nuvens no céu.



É verdade Daniel!

5,8ºC por aqui. Estou com a mínima do dia!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Por aqui céu encoberto e a temperatura a descer:

Dados actuais:

7.1ºC

40%HR

1016.04 hpa

9Km/h ENE 

Wind Chill: 5.3

Ponto de Orvalho: -5.6


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Fil disse:


> Às 22:30 estavam -6,5ºC a 1000 m de altitude. Aqui em minha casa tenho -3,3ºC, humidade de 69%.



Foste à Serra de Nogueira?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Tambem já estou a descer  6.7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Ja subiu algumas vezes aos 3º

Mas, volta a descer, desta vez está estacionada nos *2,5ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui 0,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui a temperatura voltou novamente a subir estando agora nos 4.7ºC.


----------



## rufer (7 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Continua a descer. 5.6ºC. Venha o frio


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Vou com 5,5ºC e o vento aumentou tive na ultima hora uma rajada de 27,3km/h com um windchill mínimo de 1,0ºC (22:39)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Mais uma ligeira subida 4.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Eu tenho mesmo azar!!

Depois de ter ido aos *-0,1ºC*, subiu e agora sigo com:

T: *0,5ºC* 
HR. *54%*
P: *1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

storm disse:


> Esta manha até nem tem estado mau, algumas rajadas de vento moderado.
> 
> Sigo com 11.4ºC (estado a descer) a partir de agora se não aparecer nada para estragar, vai ser sempre a descer



hoje às 14.00, uns km mais abaixo (extremo norte do concelho de Torres Vedras) marcava 9.2ºC (wind chill 7ºC).


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Continua a descer 

8,1º
7,9 km/h SE
53% HR

---------

Uma coisa que não percebo: abocado vi 2,3º marcados na estação da praia da rainha, almada, e agora vejo lá marcados 6ºC.


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Temperatura actual    -6,3º

São horas de ir para o quentinho da cama.
Até amanhâ.


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

-4.6ºc


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

*-4,7ºC*


HR: *81%*

PA: *1016 hPa*








_________________


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *-4,7ºC*
> 
> 
> HR: *81%*
> ...



Estamos ao despique 
É de notar, praticamente 5 graus negativos antes das 23h!


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Bgc disse:


> Foste à Serra de Nogueira?



Até ao cruzamento para o alto da serra, onde tu vives tinha -4,5ºC. Se acordar, vou-me até lá de manhã.

 Aqui -3,4ºC agora.


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Lightning disse:


> Calma, *Turista*. Neste momento também registo aqui 8,3 graus, apesar do vento que se faz sentir. A HR continua muito instável. 52% ora sobe ora desce.



Obrigado pela solidariedade... 
Vou lendo os relatos do pessoal e já é porreiro...


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Fil disse:


> Até ao cruzamento para o alto da serra, onde tu vives tinha -4,5ºC. Se acordar, vou-me até lá de manhã.
> 
> Aqui -3,4ºC agora.



Exactamente 

Vou com -4.9º C. 
Cai a pique!


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Fil, isso é que é vontade!  Há que dar valor a este homem!
Bem, mas eu tenho estado aqui a ler os posts atentamente e esta run que traz milagres afinal pode ser só uma miragem...Não que eu não quisesse que fosse verdade, mas...vá lá pessoal...calmex...!Para o Porto também já vejo há quase 2 dias, para a madrugada de sexta para sábado, uma réstia de esperança de precipitação e ainda não estou a atirar foguetes...Primeiro temos que ter a certeza que ela vai realmente cair do céu, e depois sim, fazer as previsões de cotas etc etc etc..!
Já estou como alguém aqui disse à pouco (e desculpe quem foi mas neste momento não me estou a lembrar) a "jogar à defesa" porque já apanhei um grande banho nesses fenómenos incriveis de anos anteriores com quase promessas do que poderia vir!Temos que ser racionais, se bem que é bom sonhar.
Como diria o diácono Remédios..."Vá...vamoj-j-j a continuar...mas com cuidado...!"


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Com o Céu a Limpar, a Temperatura vai descendo lentamente! Neste momento tenho *5,8ºC*

Humidade a 47% (Insuficiente para qualquer Geada)
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNE (22º) e Wind Chill nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

por aqui 0.0ºC


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Lightning disse:


> Continua a descer
> 
> 8,1º
> 7,9 km/h SE
> ...




Também reparei nisso á bocado e continuo sem perceber como é que de 2,3 subiu para 6..so pode ser um problema com o sensor a meu ver.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Boa noite amigos, esta noite garantidamente muitas localidades do país vão amanhecer com temperaturas a ultrapassar a fasquia dos 10ºC negativos, a maior parte delas não cobertas pela rede de estações de meteorologia do IM, são elas as zonas montanhosas e os planaltos, nestes em zonas favoraveis À acumulação de ar frio, pequenos vales, depressões e mesmo pequenas irregularidades do relevo pode levar as acumulações mais localizadas de ar frio. A iso -10 deve andar pelos 1600-1700m, por ex Lardeira na Galiza 1620m regista -9,5ºC. A estação de Baltar na galiza proximo à fronteira portuguesa está a 807m e registava às 21h -6,8ºC (entretanto até deixou de funcionar).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Bem Por aqui é o sobe e desçe despeço-me com 4.4ºC
Até amanhã


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

por aqui está nos 5.8ºC...é desta espero eu  Tenho que bater pelo menos os 2.7


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

criz0r disse:


> Também reparei nisso á bocado e continuo sem perceber como é que de 2,3 subiu para 6..so pode ser um problema com o sensor a meu ver.



Por aqui subiu de *-0,1ºC* para *0,5ºC*.

O que vale é que já está novamente em descida e sigo com:
T:* 0,2ºC*
HR: *55%*
P. *1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

4.3ºC neste momento


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Hoje fico por aqui. Despeço-me com 7,8º  

Vamos lá ver nesta madrugada até onde é que "a corda estica". 

Até amanhã. Não se esqueçam de desligar os aquecedores de noite.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Podes inscrever-te, por exemplo, neste _site_, criar um album e fazer a cópia do endereço da imagem para o teu post. Está lá tudo explícito



Se usas o firefox acrescenta o extra "fotofox" que ajuda a fazer o upload das fotos mais facilmente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Bem ainda aqui estou, e neste momento mais uma descida 4.2ºC


----------



## rogers (7 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Já sei o que fez subir um pouco a temp.: Um fraca brisa sopra!

Cuntinuo nos 1ºC


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Turista disse:


> Eu sou o triste  que está está provavelmente num dos locais com mais calor de Portugal Continental...
> 8,4ºC  não é justo pah....



Para não desesperar é melhor lembrar-nos antes das FRESCAS tardes de Verão em Peniche!


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

desceu para 5.7ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Continua a descer, 6.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

E a queda continua já vou nos 4.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Por hoje despeço-me com:
T: *0,0ºC* 
HR: *55%*
P. *1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

5.6ºC...


----------



## Turista (7 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

rbsmr disse:


> Para não desesperar é melhor lembrar-nos antes das FRESCAS tardes de Verão em Peniche!



frescas com a "amiga" nortada...


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Boas! Em Almada a temperatura continua a cair, dado que neste momento sigo com 7.5ºC.

Outros dados:

A humidade está bem mais baixa que há uns dias atrás: 55% neste momento
A pressão está nos 1018.1 hPa
O Windchill é de 6ºC e o Ponto de orvalho é de -1ºC

Hoje vou fazer reset aos extremos da estação para postar a mínima amanhã.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

3.9ºC agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

criz0r disse:


> Também reparei nisso á bocado e continuo sem perceber como é que de 2,3 subiu para 6..so pode ser um problema com o sensor a meu ver.



Não, a estação está instalada num local de forte inversão térmica. 
Com o surgimento de alguma brisa ou vento, a temperatura acaba por subir em flecha.
É um comportamento normal das massas de ar e deve-se à localização muito específica da estação, num local onde isso ocorre com muita frequência.


----------



## Bruno (7 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

AnDré disse:


> O termómetro no alto da Torre das Estradas de Portugal deve ter congelado às 4h40 do dia de ontem. Na altura marcava -8ºC. A estação de Piornos também deixou de transmitir ontem a essa hora. Estava na altura com -6ºC.
> 
> O único que ainda resiste é o termómetro nas Penhas Douradas, que às 21:45 marcava -6ºC.
> 
> Segundo as Estradas de Portugal, a estrada entre Piornos e Manteigas encontra-se fechada. Será devido ao gelo?



Parece que o problema foi um aluimento de terras , e se não estou em erro foi ontem ao final do dia (sei porque ouvi na rádio, mas não me lembro exactamente quando). 

Aqui por estas bandas a temperatura deu um tombo de 1,6ºC em meia hora, bastou o céu limpar. O termómetro marca agora 4,3ºC, a mínima do dia.


----------



## rotivitor (7 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Agora marca -0,7 e hoje a minima foi de -0.4


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Sigo com *6,3 ºC* em descida, com o diminuir da nebulosidade.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

rbsmr disse:


> Para não desesperar é melhor lembrar-nos antes das FRESCAS tardes de Verão em Peniche!



Exactamente..pensar positivo..estamos nós a sofrer com aquelas vagas de calor com 40 graus e por Peniche uns 25 
Por ai haver surpresas tanto para o frio como para o calor é bem complicado...
aqui frescote apenas..também não é dos melhores sítios para muito frio..não tenho estação,mas não devem estar menos de 7 graus


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Acabei de bater a minima 

Estão *2,1ºC*
Com céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 6,4ºC e constante.

Tive ainda há pouco informação (não confirmada, pelo que se houver alguém que a possa confirmar agradeço) que esta tarde, quando cairam aqueles aguaceiros aqui em Lagoa e em Monchique, que CAIU ALGUMA NEVE na zona da Fóia!!! Não sei se foi neve, água-neve ou apenas chuva, mas foi um senhor que esteve lá durante a tarde me disse! 

Julgo que com estas temperaturas, e na Fóia deve andar perto ou até abaixo de 0ºC, qualquer precipitação poderá dar origem a uns flocos...corrijam-me se estiver enganado!!

Venham de lá mais surpresas!!!


----------



## amarusp (7 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Temperatura: -1,2


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

continua a descer apesar de ter diminuído...vou com 2.4º.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Bom.... despeço-me com *-4,6ºC*

A temperatura subiu um pouquinho, assim como a humidade relativa, *86%*


até amanha, e boas mínimas



P.S.- atenção ás torneiras dos quintais e jardins... aqui em minha casa é frequente congelar a água junto ao contador... (fica na rua)



________________


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui tenho a temperatura estacionada há praticamente 2 horas, neste momento -1.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui:
Ceu praticamente limpo
Uma ligeira brisa
Temperatura nos *0.3ºC*, isto as 23h como sera as por volta das 7h que é quando tenho atingido as temperaturas minimas.
Humidade: 49%
Formação de geada ta dificil por falta de humidade.

Pelo que vejo aqui apesar da desilusão do pessoal do sul (+ propriamente da região de Lisboa), que compreendo, vamos ter umas boas minimas no norte do pais. Isto se continuar a descer ainda mais.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

5.4ºC...á meia-noite saberei qual a mínima de hoje


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

por aqui

-0.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Temperatura bastante estável, 4,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Céu limpo e -3,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Pelas 21.25h tentei postar mas nã conseguii! O pessoal açambarcou o servidor
A essa hora tinha nos meus 3 sensores exteriores -1,5ºC, -2,5ºC e -3,5ºC (confio mais nestes últimos por não estarem encostados a casa e sim afastados dela); os 2 últimos a 2 e 1,5 mts de altura respectivamente.
Parece que tá frio fresquinho sim senhor. É bom. Pena não estar em casa - tou trábálhando, né?
Boa noite e vou continuando a seguir o crescimento negativo das temperaturas (parece a economia - cresce mas em sentido contrário - crescimento negativo é o que está a dar para os governantes )


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

por aqui céu limpo ausência de vento e sigo com 3.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

*4,9ºC* aqui nos arredores de Lisboa!

A humidade é que podia estar um pouco mais alta.
Está estável nos 51%.
O Vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

A temperatura vai descendo, *1.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Aqui ainda céu nublado mas mesmo assim a temperatura tem vindo a descer lentamente e sigo com 5,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

A evolução das temperaturas nos ultimos 7 dias...estou com 6.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

AnDré disse:


> *4,9ºC* nos arredores de Lisboa!
> 
> A humidade é que podia estar um pouco mais alta.
> Está estável nos 51%.
> O Vento fraco a moderado de NE.



Excelente registo. 

Aqui em baixo não há inversão, há muito fluxo de ar.
No entanto, e apesar de ter mais que tu, ainda tenho *6,0 ºC*.


----------



## PêJê (7 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noita a todos.
Pretenço a maioria "silenciosa"que segue atentamente o que acontece em tempo real por esse país fora graças aos post´s do pessoal do forúm.
Penso também deve haver algum cuidado com a interpretação pessoal dos vários modelos de forma a evitar alarmismos desnecessários.
E relembrar que em Meteorologia fazem-se previsões e não premeditações.
Obrigado a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Boas,por aqui continua céu limpo e vento fraco e

A temperatura chegou aos 0.4ºC e têm vindo a subir 0.8ºC actual.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Snow (7 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Por aqui sempre a cair

3º por agora.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Estremoz: 0,7 ºC neste momento, ou seja, valor igual à mínima mais baixa que registei no passado mês de Dezembro. O céu vai limpando e a pressão atmosférica subindo (1018 hPa).


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

4.9ºC


----------



## joao paulo (7 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Boas, 

Por aqui -2.8 º C


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

maia uma descida...2.2º
espero acrdar amh e ter boas noticias


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/precip.php?lang=pt

Segundo este modelo de precipitação da Universidade de Aveiro haveria entrada de alguma precipitação no NW do país na tarde de 6ªfeira.


----------



## Sueste (7 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Boas... 


As nuvens estão a desaparecer e a temperatura vai caindo lentamente. Tenho neste momento 6.4ºC.


----------



## Bgc (7 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

-5.0º c


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Por aqui 0.4ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Maldito vento está ainda moderado na casa dos 20km/h por vezes, a temperatura é de 5,0ºC


----------



## meo (7 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

por aqui 3,2cº


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

AnDré disse:


> *4,9ºC* aqui nos arredores de Lisboa!



Por aqui já vou nos *4,8ºC*!! Sempre a descer!

O Céu está Muito Nublado por Altocumulus, a Humidade está nos 46% e o Vento nos 11,5 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

bem sei que há pouco tinha dito até amanhã mas a temperatura e a sua queda constante levaram-me a vir aqui novamente informar que neste momento tenho 6-8 graus... Bem abaixo da temperatura registada há pouco. Se se justificar ainda venho aqui novamente. Abraço!


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

4.6ºC por aqui


----------



## DMartins (7 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

-2,1º


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Ja atingi os *1,4ºC* minima do dia

Mas, no entanto subiu as *1,6ºC*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

A Humidade a aumentar e a temperatura a baixar.

5.8ºC

40%HR


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

DMartins disse:


> -2,1º


Não serão 2 negativos? O Guimarães parece que sentiu o frio...
Agora sem brincadeira. tens uma boa temperatura e se correr "bem" terás talvez uns bons 4,5\5 negativos de manhãzinha...a ver vamos!
1 abraço a todos os meteorologicómanos de portugal


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Vou agora com 4,9ºc e ainda muitas nuvens


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Agora por aqui uns torridos 12,6ºC  Com 79% Hr, com vento de norte nulo , céu com boas abertas e pressão nos 1019,5 hpa


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Às 0h00 o cenário da temperatura em algumas estações amadoras da capital, era o seguinte:


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Sigo com 0.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui fica o mapa com as mínimas registadas no dia de hoje pelas várias estações espalhadas pela cidade de Bragança. Ainda faltam os registos das estações do *Bgc*, *ferreira5*, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva. Se as localizações não estiverem correctas avisem
> E se tiverem os dados destas estações em falta digam para poder actualizar o mapa
> 
> 
> ...



Belo mapa Brigantia
A minha localização está perfeita Pensava que tinha sido eu a obter a minima mais alta em Bragança na noite passada, mas parece que não

Devido a um problema pessoal tive que vir para Lisboa e não vou poder contribuir com os dados da minha estação no resto da semana.

Neste momento em Oeiras estão uns amenos 6ºC...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

já está nos 3.9ºC estou ansioso por ver o Recorde de hoje


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

5.4ºc


----------



## jonya4 (8 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Boa noite a todos e bom ano de 2009.
Por aqui tenho 6,2 º e continua a descer


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Boa Noite 2.6ºC por aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

Olá companheiros, por aqui sigo com uns frescos 6.3ºC e a descer...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

Agora por cá 12,3ºC. Devo ser o unico meteolouco com valores acima de 10ºC


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

AnDré disse:


> Às 0h00 o cenário da temperatura em algumas estações amadoras da capital, era o seguinte:



Se consultarem os dados da estação do Hotspot (Moita) poderão verificar que em 35 minutos a temperatura desceu dos 4,9ºC para os 3.3ºC a um ritmos de - 2,3ºC /hr


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Por aqui estou com 5.1ºC


----------



## JPMMarques (8 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Gosto das previsões do freemeteo para o Porto... Mas é o freemeteo  Por ali neva de 15 em 15 dias no Porto 
Mas cá andámos nós com a esperança que algo aconteça de 15 em 15 dias a entupir o forum que quando "apareçe algo que poderá ser" tem mais gente que pessoal 
Por aqui 2 graus quentes


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Por aqui agora sim o céu a limpar e a temperatura é de 4,2ºC e o vento fraco mas ainda assim entre os 10 e os 15km/h...


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui fica o mapa com as mínimas registadas no dia de hoje pelas várias estações espalhadas pela cidade de Bragança. Ainda faltam os registos das estações do *Bgc*, *ferreira5*, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva. Se as localizações não estiverem correctas avisem
> E se tiverem os dados destas estações em falta digam para poder actualizar o mapa
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom o mapa


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

StormFairy disse:


> Se consultarem os dados da estação do Hotspot (Moita) poderão verificar que em 35 minutos a temperatura desceu dos 4,9ºC para os 3.3ºC a um ritmos de - 2,3ºC /hr




Bem observado, grande queda, espero que a estação tenha airbag


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Estou com 3,9ºC e vento moderado de NE!
E a isto juntam-se as muitas nuvens que ainda persistem no céu.

A temperatura mais baixa em 2008 tinha sido 4,1ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Sigo agora com 4,7ºC e a descer.
Algumas nuvens no ceu ainda.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

3.5ºC 

só mais um esforço para bater os 2.7ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

boas! Efectivamente isto promete... Em menos de uma hora a temperatura desceu quase 1 grau. Neste momento tenho 6.0 graus. Mais uma vez se se justificar volto a postar aqui. Abraço!


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Bem pessoal despeço me com 4,6ºC e 49%HR.
Amanhã posto a temperatura mínima atingida durante a noite


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Ainda há 15min tinha 2.6ºC e já vou com 2.3ºC.


----------



## Bruno (8 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Boas,

A minha mínima de ontem foi de 4,1ºC, às 23:56.

Agora estão 3,6ºC  com uma HR de 53% e vento fraco, quase nulo, e ainda alguma nebulosidade.

Com um bocadinho de sorte passa dos 0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Sigo com *4,6 ºC* e vento mais fraco.
Ainda há alguma nebulosidade a travar a queda da temperatura.


----------



## Portin (8 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento em Oeiras estão uns amenos 6ºC...



Só por curiosidade, em que parte de Linda-a-Velha estás?

Levo agora 6,4ºC, tem vindo a descer rapidamente na última hora e meia.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Aqui sigo com 3,8ºC. Mais 0,4ºC e bato a minima de 2008.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

A temperatura esta estagnadissima nos *1,5ºC*


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

3.2ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

Já vou com 3,8ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Dados actuais:

4.9ºC

41% HR

1016.04 hpa

8Km/h E

Wnd chill: 3.1

Ponto de Orvalho: -6.9


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

ceu limpo -1ºc 
ate amanha!


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

bem isto está ao rubro... À medida que a nebolusidade vai diminuindo a temperatura desce a pique! Neste momento tenho 5.8 graus e a bater novos recordes a medida que desce!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

E vou com 4.6ºC  já me estou a sentir na Europa.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Os 3ºC previstos para esta noite de mínima para Lisboa parece que vão ser ultrapassados!!  

Levo aqui agora 3,7ºC e a este ritmo poderei andar perto dos negativos ao inicio da manha


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

2.1ºC agora.
Espero que atemperatura desça até à casa dos -2ºC.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

miguel disse:


> Os 3ºC previstos para esta noite de mínima para Lisboa parece que vão ser ultrapassados!!
> 
> Levo aqui agora 3,7ºC e a este ritmo poderei andar perto dos negativos ao inicio da manha



Aqui mesmo ao meu lado o meu vizinho já ultrapassou a barreira dos 3ºC já vamos com 2,8ºC e continua a descer a um ritmo de -1,5ºC/hr


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

À meia noite, Penhas Douradas com *-7,8ºC* e com vento a 27Km/h.
E a maioria das estações do norte e centro do continente, estavam em terreno negativo. 







Já há alguns desclassificados na votação: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Janeiro 2009

---------------------

Por aqui 3,4ºC.
E o vento não pára de fazer abanar o estoro.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes 2.7ºC

Vamos ver onde chegamos esta noite
Até amanhã

Depois de mais uma actualização do IM isto vai no bom caminho


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Por aqui temperatura actual é de -2.0


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Duas temperaturas mais baixas às 0h segundo o IM:
Penhas Douradas:-7.8ºC
Montalegre:-5.5ºC

Despeço-me com 2.0ºC e o meu post nº 200
Nova temperatura:1.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Vou com *3,4ºC* e 51%HR o vento sopra fraco a moderado e o windchill já foi aos -1ºC


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

3,4ºC agora. Exactamente a minha minima de 2008.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

Paços de Ferreira:
céu limpo, -3,0ºC 
Boa noite!! até amanhã!


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

Tantas esperanças depositei nesta noite em que P.Rubras, quase 2 anos depois , regressasse a temperaturas negativas.
As " coisas" às 7 da tarde estiveram mais bem encaminhadas.
Céu limpo , ausência de vento e já só 4,8º.
Mas já é 1.30 e ainda temos uns tórridos 1.4º .
O que vale é que mais acima de zero, menos abaixo  zero ,
que importa  o zero se o zero não vale nada,
o que importa é que amanhã ao nascer do sol, tudo vai estar branco geado por aqui.
já começa a estar.


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

chegado agora na amadora conto as novidades da viagem, saí de sobral com uma temperatura de 4ºC passei pela póvoa da galega onde o carro marcou 2ºC em Lisboa na praça de espanha onde fiz paragem a temperatura de 6ºC e neste momento em casa na Amadora a minha estação marca 6.7ºC devo informar que só agora que cheguei é que pus o sensor na rua portanto ainda não deve ser a temperatura correcta.. amanha pela manha já irei informar da minima desta noite.. abraços e boa noite..


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

2.6ºC recorde quebrado!!!

ui, quando acordar acho que nem quero ver os valores apresentados...devem de ser assustadoramente baixos


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

O vento que era nulo, ja ta a dar o ar da sua graça a fazer subir a temperatura

Temp: *2,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

nimboestrato disse:


> Tantas esperanças depositei nesta noite em que P.Rubras, quase 2 anos depois , regressasse a temperaturas negativas.
> As " coisas" às 7 da tarde estiveram mais bem encaminhadas.
> Céu limpo , ausência de vento e já só 4,8º.
> Mas já é 1.30 e ainda temos uns tórridos 1.4º .
> ...



Pedras Rubras deve descer abaixo de 0 penso eu. Normalmente a hora mais fria é as 5 da manhã, por isso ainda vai a tempo. Já onde eu tou, não me parece...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

*2,9ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

Por aqui estancou durante algum tempo a temperatura à volta dos -4ºC mas começou de novo a baixar e está agora nos -4,4ºC.

O IM continua a insistir numa cota de 700 m para sexta no norte...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 01:48)

Despeço-me com 4.0ºC por Queluz.

E 3.2ºC o Gilmet por Mira-Sintra


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Penhas Douradas à 1h: -8,1ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

E eu vou indo com *2,8ºC* deixo o PC ligado para poderem seguir a evolução da temperatura   o link esta na minha assinatura!


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Bom dia,

Acabado de chegar a casa, verifico que a temperatura actual é de 1.3ºC
Mais nebulosidade a caminho...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

2.4ºC


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 01:59)

squidward disse:


> 2.4ºC



Já podes mudar a tua assinatura


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

Magnusson disse:


> Já podes mudar a tua assinatura



mudo amanhã quando tiver a mínima absoluta


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 02:02)

E eis que pela primeira vez ouvi a chinfrineira do alarme de geada da minha estação!
Estão 3,0ºC lá fora, com vento moderado.
Está mesmo frio.


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

André, essa é aquelas do Lidl? São muito dificeis de montar no exterior? Obrigado, desculpa as perguntas secalhar de "rookie" é que sou mesmo básico nisto, um puro amante desconhecedor :P


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 02:18)

Magnusson disse:


> André, essa é aquelas do Lidl? São muito dificeis de montar no exterior? Obrigado, desculpa as perguntas secalhar de "rookie" é que sou mesmo básico nisto, um puro amante desconhecedor :P



Não, a montagem é mesmo básica!

A estação tem apenas um sensor exterior que mede a temperatura e a humidade relativa.
Tens é de ter cuidado na exposição do sensor na rua. Ele deve estar exposto o melhor possível, e protegido dos raios solares: directos, difusos e reflectidos.
Como moro num prédio, a alternativa que encontrei foi pôr o sensor pendurado no prolongamento do estendal da roupa (suficientemente afastado da parede do prédio), na parte virada a norte, que só apanha sol no verão ao amanhecer e anoitecer.

Para proteger da radiação difusa e reflectida, construí um abrigo.
Aproveitei as caixas de esferovite dos bifinhos de peru, e construí uma espécie de caixa. Parece que tenho uma casa branca para pássaros pendurada ao estendal.

Apesar do abrigo caseiro e simples, não tenho dito razão de queixa no que diz respeito a valores da temperatura. Acho que estão muito bons


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 02:20)

Ok...isso é básico...NOT!  Tenho de pensar nisso, é que eu para "bricolage" tenho cá um jeitinho....NOT take 2 :P


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 02:23)

Finalmente que ja desce

Temp: *1,7ºC*

Força, Pedras Rubras, ânimo para os negativos


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 02:25)

Aqui subiu 0,1ºC, para os 3,5ºC... era ridiculo ficar com a mesma minima de 2008!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

Magnusson disse:


> Ok...isso é básico...NOT!  Tenho de pensar nisso, é que eu para "bricolage" tenho cá um jeitinho....NOT take 2 :P



A sério que não é difícil.
Só precisas de duas caixas. Une-las com o sensor lá dentro, fazes ranhuras para o ar entrar e refrescar o interior, e fica perfeito.
Como te disse, quem passa na rua e vê aquilo, até pensa que tenho uma casa para pássaros no estendal!

Bem, hora de retirar.
A ver se acordo cedo para ver os valores das EMA's.

Para já 2,7ºC, 53% de humidade relativa e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Poucas nuvens, e uma sensação de frio brutal!

Mas não tão brutal quanto a de Penhas Douradas. -8,2ºC com vento a 28,1Km/h... Que griso!


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 02:33)

Pois, porque o sensor sozinho sem nada vai ao ar num instante não é?


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 02:33)

por aqui ando nos 2.1ºC


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 02:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Despeço-me com 4.0ºC por Queluz.
> 
> E 3.2ºC o Gilmet por Mira-Sintra




Em menos de 1h (48 minutos), Queluz passou para os 3.3 e Mira-Sintra para os 2.8º


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 03:08)

Voltou a subir para os 3,7ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 03:10)

despeço-me com 1.7ºC


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 03:40)

Boas noites malta resistente!

Tenho estado aqui a ler páginas e páginas de posts! Isto tem estado animado .

A máxima por estas paragens foi de 7,6ºC . A nebulosidade foi muita e por isso a máxima ficou baixita 

A temperatura actual é de 0,7ºC e apesar de não estar tão baixa como eu esperava, ainda deverá baixar pelo menos 1 grauzito .
O céu está limpo, mas apenas o fez totalmente por volta da 1h da madrugada


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 03:43)

bom despeço-me com 3,7ºC. Não parece que vá descer abaixo dos 3ºC hoje.


----------



## Luis França (8 Jan 2009 às 03:47)

Até já. Uns fresquinhos e secos 1,6ºC. 
Boa noite de luar e céu muito limpo, sem brisa.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2009 às 03:57)

Boas pessoal, eu acabei de chegar e despeço-me já com uns fresquinhos 4ºc e 47%RH  , vamos ver até onde chega... te amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 07:07)

Mal acordei, vim a correr à sala ver quanto marcava a estação...

... Neste momento, estou com a Temperatura Mínima de Dia!...

... Tenho nada mais, nada menos que *1,3ºC*!!



Humidade nos 50%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h, passando frequentemente dos *20 km/h*, tendo o Wind Chill chegado aos -3ºC
Ponto de Orvalho nos -8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

Bom dia. Acordo com  - 1,6 º na minha estação.Céu limpo, vento de NE moderado, humidade 33 % e 1012 hPa. Na estação oficial marca -2,2 º. Muito bom. Pelas previsões do IM as tardes dos proximos dias vão trazer NEVE. Espero tambem ser bafejado pelo sorte.Estou cá a dez anos e provavelmente hoje sera um dos dias mais frios.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 07:31)

A Temperatura continua a descer, pelo que estou com sucessivas novas Temperaturas Mínimas do Dia!

Neste momento tenho *1,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 07:32)

Há quem diga que Corroios não é uma zona fria, mas eu vou mesmo agora provar exactamente o contrário: vim aqui ao fórum de propósito para vos dar os meus preciosos dados:

TEMPERATURA ACTUAL: 3,0º (E A DESCER) 
PRESSÃO - 1018 MB
HUMIDADE RELATIVA - 60%
VENTO - 15,9 KM/H N-NE

Até logo.


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 07:41)

Boas por aqui neste momento tenho -0,3ºC vamos ter ate onde chega, hoje vai ser bonito ver as temperaturas a caírem ao fim da tarde, alguém já viu os modelos? Acentuaram a chuva para sábado, cada vez metem mais, vamos ver como vão correr as coisas


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 07:44)

Em Odivelas estão:* 0,6ºC*

E um vento de este de fazer tremer qualquer pessoa!


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui tudo bem gelado com -7,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 07:49)

eu acordei mais sedo para ver o fenomeno e tenho aqui -3ºC
tudo congelado lol
até eu tou quase no ponto


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 07:51)

Olá bom dia,

Devido às nuvens a temperatura não desceu além dos 5.7ºC. Mais quentinho que ontem  Longe dos 3.7ºC registados ontem.

Neste momento estou com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia,

mínima de - 0.5 c 

Wind chill mínimo - 8 c 

Actual: 

temp: 1.4 c

Humidade: 59 %

Vento : 18 km/h ESE ( acentua bastante a sensação de frio)

Pressão 1020 hpa.



Vamos ver como serão as próximas madrugadas!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 07:58)

Aqui mínima para já de *-1,1ºC* Com o vento que se sente o windchill já chegou aos *-4,5ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 07:58)

Boas,


Impressionante...a mínima foi de -8,2ºC e neste momento vamos com -7,9ºC.

Deve estar tudo congelado.


É um registo para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima:-2.6ºC
Sigo com -2.1ºC.


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 08:08)

Leiria: -2,56 ºC 


ta tudo branco... Daqui a 10m vou sair, nao aptece nada!


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 08:11)

Segundo o instituto de meteorologia as 7 da manha estava -3,4cº


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 08:13)

O carro marca -4 e o termómetro -1.5ºC.(penso que está próximo demais da parede).


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Às 8horas, as estações amadoras do wunderground em Lisboa, registavam as seguintes temperaturas:







Por aqui estou estagnado nos 0,6ºC.
O vento mantém-se fraco a moderado.


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 08:17)

aqui esta humidade de 90%


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

Por aqui a mínima foi de  -0,5ºC ! Vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 08:30)

Tive um problema com o sensor, que caí e deixou de trasmitir dados, pois as pilhas saltaram dele

Mas mesmo assim, fiz os possiveis para conseguir uma boa minima

O minimo que consegui das 7h10 ate as 8h10 foi de *0,1ºC*

Logo, a minha minima fica-se pelos *0,1ºC*

Neste momento, *1.1ºC*


----------



## pmtoliveira (8 Jan 2009 às 08:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Janeiro 2009*

Em Cascais, às 7h junto à estação dos comboios estavam 0ºC.


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 08:32)

Bons dias!!!

-2,0 ºC.. hauahau  isso que é frio!!!


hehehe


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 08:36)

Bati esta noite o record da tmin absoluta desde 2004 altura em que a estacao iniciou o funcionamento . 
tive 2.3 graus  contra os 3.6 de 2005


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

*Observações à superfície das EMA's do IM, às 6h:*








*Às 7h:
*


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

Mínima de 1,2ºC durante a noite.
Sigo com 2ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 08:50)

Também tive a menor temperatura desde que faço registos (Setembro 2005) com uma mínima de -6,7ºC. Neste momento tenho -6,5ºC, 76% e 1021 hPa. Na cidade temperatura mais baixa que encontrei foi de -9,5ºC.

Mínima de -8,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas e de -1,2ºC no Porto.


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia a minima aqui foi de -3.6 , temperatura actual é -1.7


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

bom dia pessoal...hj e que esta mesmo frio...

Temp. min:0.0º

sigo com:
pressao:1020.0
vento fraco de (NE)
temp:1.4º
humid:67%
o ceu encontra-se limpo


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 08:58)

No freemeteo prevê neve para Évora no sábado.....


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 09:11)

Bons dias:
é oficial: a mínima mais baixa desde Jan. 2005 : -1.2º.
Haja Inverno.Amanhã há mais


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui a minima foi um pouco mais alta que ontem, ficou-se nos 3,9ºC!!

O céu está parcialmente nublado. Há pouco estavam 6ºC quando sai de casa!!


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

bom dia,

por aqui minima de -4.6ºC

agora sigo com -1.0ºC


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 09:24)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo sigo com 4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, temperatura actual 2.1ºC.

*Tmin 0.6ºC *


----------



## Fernando (8 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Às 8:00 o INM indica -8,6ºC  em Bragança


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

AnDré disse:


> *Observações à superfície das EMA's do IM, às 6h:*
> 
> *Às 7h:
> *




E agora a das 08Z


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

dpaes disse:


> No freemeteo prevê neve para Évora no sábado.....



Acho que há muito boas hipóteses! 



Fernando disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Às 8:00 o INM indica -8,6ºC  em Bragança



É verdade, desceu de -7,2ºC às 07h para -8,7ºC em uma hora, não estava à espera. Nos arredores deve ter baixado de -10ºC à vontade.

Por aqui sigo com -6,0ºC.


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Fil disse:


> Acho que há muito boas hipóteses!






Ahauha

faz-me lembrar um dias logo depois do 29 de janeiro de 06, quando eu entrei ne um site, lá informava que nevaria em Évora......um dia antes nem conseguir dormir por causa disso.... no outro dia, nem neve e nem nada apareceu.....


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2009 às 09:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Janeiro 2009*



pmtoliveira disse:


> Em Cascais, às 7h junto à estação dos combóios estavam 0ºC.



Para Cascais é mesmo muito frio .Quase deve ser mínimo absoluto para a região 
Em Leiria as 8 estavam -4 graus e em Bragança -8.6 
Que dia gelado


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia! Sim hoje já sei o que é frio, depois de dias nublados e amenos; hoje tenho aqui um dia de sol, mas com muito frio para esta zona de Portugal e com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

Boas

Tive de mínimo *-0,3ºC* 

Agora tenho apenas *1,4ºC*

Tive um Windchill mínimo as 6:40 de *-6.3ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

O meu carro com uma soft camada de gelo porque a humidade não passou dos 81%.

Mínima de *-1,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi uns gélidos *-1.2ºC*, neste momento ainda estão 3.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Tive de mínimo *-0,3ºC*
> 
> ...



No wunderground a tua minima foi de -0,7ºC. Qui passa?


----------



## JPMMarques (8 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia a todos! O pessoal que domina os modelos podia-me dizer se há precipitação prevista para os proximos dias no norte? Nomeadamente na noite de sexta para sábado?


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Por aqui Minima de -4,9ºC  
Céu Limpo


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

JPMMarques disse:


> Bom dia a todos! O pessoal que domina os modelos podia-me dizer se há precipitação prevista para os proximos dias no norte? Nomeadamente na noite de sexta para sábado?



Infelizmente parece que ainda não vai ser desta que o litoral norte tem possibilidades de ver neve, a precipitação em princípio vai ficar concentrada a sul... 

A norte, só mesmo no nordeste é que deverá cair alguma neve sexta de madrugada.

-5,4ºC agora.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Então? Afinal parece que o enorme choradinho de ontem resultou, não? Acho que já ninguém se queixa da falta de frio 

Em Coimbra manhã bastante fria e céu limpo! Vamos ver oq ue esta interessantíssima entrada ainda terá para dar!


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

HotSpot disse:


> No wunderground a tua minima foi de -0,7ºC. Qui passa?



Pois não sei no Pc marcou a mínima pelas 7:47 mas na estação marcou os -0,3 pelas 8:02 por momentos não deu dados para o pc 

Agora tenho ainda 1,7ºC   14,2km/h ENE


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Finalmente o frio deu um ar da sua graça, com uma mínima muito boa para a margem sul: 2.1ºC (!!).
Provavelmente será a mínima do ano por aqui, a não ser que esta noite esteja reservado mais qualquer coisa...
Por agora 3.6, e um belo dia de céu limpo!


----------



## JPMMarques (8 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Fil disse:


> Infelizmente ainda não vai ser desta que o litoral norte tem possibilidades de ver neve, a precipitação vai ficar concentrada a sul...
> 
> A norte, só mesmo no nordeste é que deverá cair alguma neve sexta de madrugada.
> 
> -5,4ºC agora.



Pois... Bem me parecia 
Obrigado


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

Então o Alentejo pode voltar a ver neve se sexta para sabado?


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Com estas temperaturas até o rio Fervença gelou....

*Esta manha na zona do polis*







*Este é o registo da minha estação ás 8h40, quando sai de casa
*





*Desculpem a qualidade mas foram obtidas com o telemovel*


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

trepkos disse:


> Então o Alentejo pode voltar a ver neve se sexta para sabado?



Segundo as ultimas run's dos modelos sim pode ver neve a cotas extremamente baixas incluindo o Litoral   a ver se se mantém hoje essa tendência até ao final do dia


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

trepkos disse:


> Então o Alentejo pode voltar a ver neve se sexta para sabado?




Bem as probalidades são reduzidas(remotas) mas poderá acontecer.


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Só para que fique registado: Sintra (Vale Flores) esta noite : 1,6ºc. Nada mau mas podia ser melhor. Falam para aí em neve nos próximos dias... é possível para estes lados?


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

o IM dá hipoteses de precipitação entre amanha e domingo  no norte e centro precipitação essa que seria sob forma de neve se as temperaturas se mantiverem baixas.
a cota do IM é de 700m mas penso que  nestas circunstancias poderia nevar ao nivel do mar no norte e centro e á cota 100/200m no sul


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

Aqui sobe lentamente e sigo ainda a esta hora com 2,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 10:18)

stormy disse:


> o IM dá hipoteses de precipitação entre amanha e domingo  no norte e centro precipitação essa que seria sob forma de neve se as temperaturas se mantiverem baixas.
> a cota do IM é de 700m mas penso que  nestas circunstancias poderia nevar ao nivel do mar no norte e centro e á cota 100/200m no sul



A questão é mesmo a precipitação... Neste tipo de situações a cota está baixa e com o início da precipitação pode baixar ainda mais... O IM deverá corrigir, o grande problema é que se vai tornar difícil arriscar cotas... Em 2006 o IM teve esse problema, mas não só eles! Arriscar um valor envolve certos riscos, mesmo com os dados disponíveis


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

Deixe nevar.... porque nevar faz bem pra vida... lol


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

Jota 21 disse:


> Só para que fique registado: Sintra (Vale Flores) esta noite : 1,6ºc. Nada mau mas podia ser melhor. Falam para aí em neve nos próximos dias... é possível para estes lados?



Talvez seja possível no sábado em cotas de 400m para os nossos lados, ou seja, nalguns montes por aqui. Mas vamos vendo as previsões dos modelos até lá.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Vince disse:


> Talvez seja possível no sábado em cotas de 400m para os nossos lados, ou seja, nalguns montes por aqui. Mas vamos vendo as previsões dos modelos até lá.



Não esquecer que uma vez pegando a chover a temperatura devido ao forte ar frio em altura desce a superfície também   e as surpresas podem acontecer  

3,0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

bom dia a todos e como seria de esperar bati um recorde na mínima. Às 7 da manhã tinha 2-7 graus e humidade nos 51 pc. Neste momento não seg quanto está mas a sensação de frio é tremenda. Até logo!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Mínima hoje de -4,0ºC; ontem tive mínima de -4,5ºC. Penso que a diferença foi no vento que se fez sentir durante a madrugada e manhã que mesmo sendo fraco levou a esta diferença - aliás hoje não houve tanta acumulação de geada como na noite anterior.
Sigo agora com 2,5ºC e humidade de 78%.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

Bom dia a todos,

Embora sendo um membro com fraca participação, talvez por normalmente ter pouco ou nada a acrescentar ao que os outros membros afirmam / relatam (todos eles ou quase todos mais sabedores do que eu), não poderia deixar de hoje apresentar aqui o meu testemunho:

Há 8 anos que vivo em Sta. Marta do Pinhal, Corroios, e segundo a minha memória (falível), nunca registei mínima tão baixa (salvo o famoso dia da neve em 2006). 
Hoje a minha modestíssima estação registou a mínima de 2.9 ºC  e o sensor do automóvel 3ºC, com o computador de bordo a avisar-me do perigo de formação de gelo, acontece que não havia o mais pequeno vestígio de humidade, por isso nada de geada.
Às 8h sentia-se ainda uma brisa gelada que deveria dar uma sensação térmica próxima dos 0ºC.

Estou curioso para o que poderá vir nos próximos dias de frio. Uma surpresa branquinha era bem engraçada, pois coincidiria com o fim-de-semana e não causaria os transtornos imagináveis se fosse durante um dia de semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

E para memória futura aqui ficam as mínimas de hoje na Ibéria,
em estações oficiais .







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

O choradinho de muitos parece ter resultado.
O frio já cá canta.
Agora faltarão as surpresas que por aqui todos vão especulando/desejando/analisando  um pouco.
O IM aponta para aguaceiros fracos e cota de neve a 700m já para a tarde de hoje no interior. Prolonga os aguaceiros para amanhã e sábado. 
Estaremos por cá, pois então, atentos aos próximos desenvolvimentos.
A nós, a esta vasta Comunidade , já nada escapa...


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

BOM DIA A TODOS
HOJE PELAS 7 DA MANHA EM CANEÇAS REGISTAVA 0,5Cº
EM VALE NOGUEIRA  -1,5Cº MUITO


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Finalmente algum frio, a mínima por aqui foi de *+2,1º*, ainda assim não atingiu o mínimo de +1 da noite de Natal e de outra do início de Dezembro...
Cheguei a pensar que mais uma vez não ia dar em nada, ontem ao início da noite com 8º, algum vento e alguma cobertura de nuvens, mas depois melhorou já com 5º às 2H00.
Entretanto ao chegar agora de manhã a Lisboa, os termómetros de rua marcavam +1 e 0, embora os registos do IM sejam de +2, que era o que eu apostava há uns dias atrás.
Mas gostava era de estar em Bragança...
Acham que a próxima noite poderá ser ainda um pouco mais fria?


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

bom dia!! devo dizer que hoje acordei e surpreendi-me quando verifiquei os meu registos, a minha estação durante esta madrugada registou 1.0ºC de minima o que já é  neste momento também estou com um bom registo de 4.9ºC vamos esperar pelas próximas horas a ver se ainda existem mais surpresas..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Alguém deixou o frigorificio aberto...estou com 4.1ºC e é quase 12h   está-me a supreender mais a temperatura actual que a a mínima de 1.2ºC.

Tive a minha mínima mais baixa de sempre  isto é, desde 26 de Janeiro de 2007 que não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa que era de 2.6ºC.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> E para memória futura aqui ficam as mínimas de hoje na Ibéria,
> em estações oficiais .



Foram mais baixas como podes ver nestes post's, esse mapa deve ser até às 6:00 mas muitas mínimas foram depois:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...a-5-11-janeiro-2009-a-2889-70.html#post108401
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...a-5-11-janeiro-2009-a-2889-70.html#post108417


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 11:29)

Por aqui 7ºC e com o vento nao se pode andar na rua.

A minina foi de -3ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nem queria acreditar quando vi. E as 8 horas ainda tavam -2ºC e as 9 horas quando fui pa aulas 2ºC!!!! Foi incrivel, os carros tavam congelados e tudo o que era águas mais paradas tb tava congelado e ainda ta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amanha espero que neve!!!!!!!!!
Pelo que vi ha probabilidade!!!!!


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Alguem me explica isto: O IM põe a cota de neve a 700 m para os próximos dias. Ao mesmo tempo prevê neve para Vila Real (cerca de 450m) na Sexta. Eles contradizem-se.
Ao mesmo tempo a AEMET põe a cota de neve em Badajoz a 100 m para Sexta e 300 m para Sábado.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

cá está o meu recorde:  *0.4ºC*


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

seqmad disse:


> Mas gostava era de estar em Bragança...
> Acham que a próxima noite poderá ser ainda um pouco mais fria?



Também eu gostava de estar em Bragança! Mesmo tendo aqui a Serra da Estrela por perto..

Tenho também Oleiros (terra da minha mãe), um concelho a 35 km W/NW de C. Branco muito frio que quase aposto ter baixado dos -5ºC. É uma terra situada no seio do Pinhal, com um microclima especial, embora entre 500-700m altitude, tem sempre mais humidade, e situando-se a SW da Serra da Estrela, no sopé da Serra de Alvéolos (Cabeço da Rainha, 1084m), tem condições excelentes para inversões térmicas.

Quanto à neve.. Tenho algumas esperanças, sei que a passar por aqui, será de raspão, só pudesse ver uns flocos, já era muito bom! Irá existir frio para que tal aconteça, só dependerá da ocorrência ou não de precipitação! 
E as coisas ainda estão muito tremidas (os modelos estão com frio) e ora permitem alguma escassa precipitação, ora passa mesmo de raspão, ora não passa mesmo nada.

Eu não queria, mas estou um pouco pessimista, penso que é desta que coloco um post meu no tópico de suicídios caso a precipitação em forma de neve passe por aqui de raspão (tipo, nalguma povoação 4 ou 5 km ao lado)..
É que por aqui é normal que tal aconteça, (já aconteceu em Dezembro), mas desta vez seria pelo facto da humidade relativa ser demasiado baixa e as nuvens tendem a dissipar-se ao aproximarem-se da cidade.

Vejo com bons olhos, a possibilidade de ocorrência de boas "surpresas" no Nordeste Transmontano, mas também algures na faixa litoral norte e centro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 11:42)

Sigo já com *5,6 ºC*.
A mínima foi de *1,2 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

David sf disse:


> Alguem me explica isto: O IM põe a cota de neve a 700 m para os próximos dias. Ao mesmo tempo prevê neve para Vila Real (cerca de 450m) na Sexta. Eles contradizem-se.
> Ao mesmo tempo a AEMET põe a cota de neve em Badajoz a 100 m para Sexta e 300 m para Sábado.



Alguém deve andar a dormir no IM, há dias que insistem nessa cota e pensei que eventualmente acabariam por corrigi-la, mas parece que só quando começar a nevar é vão fazer isso.

Aproveito para recordar uma situação engraçada no evento de 29Jan2006:



joaocpais disse:


> Voces sabem o que fez a TSF:uma reporter perguntou a uma meteorologista se podia nevar em Lisboa e ela respondeu que nao ou que era muito improvavel mas meteram a entrevista no momento em que já estva a nevar em Lisboa e a locutora da TSF no estudio diz apenas a terminar:afinal já não é improvavel, está mesmo a nevar em Lisboa
> Foram mauzinhos os da TSF mas foi bem feita para os meteorologista do INM





A esta hora ainda sigo com -2,7ºC, com sorte tenho uma máxima negativa apesar do céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

ESTÁ 100% CONFIRMADO!!
*Ontem pelas 10h da manhã e depois pelas 11h NEVOU cerca de 30 minutos na zona da Fóia*, que deu para cobrir, ainda que por muito pouco tempo, toda a zona com neve!!!!

PS: Estou a tentar que me arranjem algumas fotos.

PS2: *Correcção: Confirmaram-me agora mesmo que para além das horas acima mencionadas, também NEVOU entre as 08 e as 09h de ontem!!*


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

eis os registos da estação 

2.2°C


Temperatura sensível: 1°C

  	Hoje 	Ontem
Máxima: 	2.4°C
11:38 	4.3°C
11:31
Mínima: 	-2.7°C
02:47 	-1.6°C
23:59


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

ecobcg disse:


> ESTÁ 100% CONFIRMADO!!
> *Ontem pelas 10h da manhã e depois pelas 11h NEVOU cerca de 30 minutos na zona da Fóia*, que deu para cobrir, ainda que por muito pouco tempo, toda a zona com neve!!!!



sendo assim foi um belo registo


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

Dados actuais:

4,9º   
1019 mb
11,5 km/h NE
61% HR

Nem quero imaginar a mínima da madrugada que vem...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 4,9º
> 1019 mb
> ...



certamente será mais um recorde a bater 

nesta madrugada a ver se chego aos "negativos"


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

meio dia e esta um dia de sol excelente e 1,5 ºc inedito nos locais a sombra a geada ainda presiste! esta noite penso que serao batidos novos records de minimas, de resto tive uma minima de -2.5 ºc 

p.s-pessoal do sul parece que a lotaria vai sair por essas bandas  aproveitem


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

ta confirmado...... freemeteo da neve p lisboa!!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Eu já vou com uns quentes *6,5ºC*


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

cardu disse:


> ta confirmado...... freemeteo da neve p lisboa!!!!!!



 temos que ter calma.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

É 12h e estou com 4.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

ecobcg disse:


> ESTÁ 100% CONFIRMADO!!
> *Ontem pelas 10h da manhã e depois pelas 11h NEVOU cerca de 30 minutos na zona da Fóia*, que deu para cobrir, ainda que por muito pouco tempo, toda a zona com neve!!!!
> 
> PS: Estou a tentar que me arranjem algumas fotos.
> ...




Estava a ver os dados da estação de Monchique do wunderground, situada a cerca de 400m de altitude, e a temperatura às 11h de ontem era de 5,2ºC.
Portanto a 900m de altitude era provavel que a temperatura andasse à volta dos 2ºC, ou talvez menos.

Era fixe se conseguisses fotos!

----------------------------

São 12:00 e estou com uns impressionantes *4,7ºC*
Não, não estou no interior.
Estou mesmo aqui em Odivelas, a escassos quilómetros a norte da capital


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

há pouco tinha 6.0ºC por aqui


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

O freemeteo prevê neve, mas pouca, para aqui, mas eu não acredito. Quanto muito acredito em água-neve ou lá o que é... 

Mas de qualquer maneira está lá: "Chuva ou saraiva fraca: 1,8 mm".

Vou aguardar para ver...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Continua uma temperatura anormal para estas bandas: 5.4ºC


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

ecobcg disse:


> ESTÁ 100% CONFIRMADO!!
> *Ontem pelas 10h da manhã e depois pelas 11h NEVOU cerca de 30 minutos na zona da Fóia*, que deu para cobrir, ainda que por muito pouco tempo, toda a zona com neve!!!!
> 
> PS: Estou a tentar que me arranjem algumas fotos.
> ...



Estive a ver os dados da sondagem das 12z de Lisboa que dá cota de 500/600 metros, mesmo descontando que a sul estivesse acima disso, portanto a 900m as nuvens deixaram precipitação em forma de neve. Pena não haver registos fotográficos, não se arranja ?


----------



## rogers (8 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Pois é toda a neve foi retirada para o sul será que manter-se-á até amanhã?

Aqui às 9 estavam -2


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> Estava a ver os dados da estação de Monchique do wunderground, situada a cerca de 400m de altitude, e a temperatura às 11h de ontem era de 5,2ºC.
> Portanto a 900m de altitude era provavel que a temperatura andasse à volta dos 2ºC, ou talvez menos.
> 
> Era fixe se conseguisses fotos!



As pessoas com quem falei (falei com o dono de um restaurante existente mesmo na Fóia e com um outro de uma estalagem) infelizmente não tiraram nenhumas fotos à neve. Vou tentar falar com os tipos da Base Militar lá existente!
Mas segundo os relatos, e fazendo os devidos descontos, a neve que caiu deu para cobrir toda a Fóia com um fino manto branco. E coloquei a questão de que se não seria só geada ao que responderam que não, que assistiram mesmo à queda de neve!!

PS: O pessoal da Base da Força Aérea na Fóia também não tirou fotos...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

não sei porque, mas desta vez estou confiante que hajam surpresas no fim-de-semana. Não é costume estar assim tão confiante até porque se tratará de um evento raríssimo (neve na minha zona). Mas algo me diz que passados 3 anos vou ter nova surpresa...espero não estar errado desta vez


ps- Só não estou mais confiante porque o Weather.com poe "ensolarado" no sábado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

pessoal vamos aguardar pelas proximas runs apesar de achar que isto vai ser uma lotaria.. ou ate pode nem mesmo haver precipitaçao.. de qualquer maneira o snow forecast da neve para o alentejo o que seria excelente!!!
mas la esta nada como esperar pela proxima e definitiva run para chegarmos a uma conclusao.

neste momento chego aos 2 ºc creio que nem aos 7 de maxima vou chegar


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

squidward disse:


> ps- Só não estou mais confiante porque o Weather.com poe "ensolarado" no sábado



A partir de agora convém olhar para os principais modelos, mas sobretudo para as imagens de satélite... Os sites de previsão não são minimamente fiáveis nestas alturas, até porque estas situações têm um certo carácter de imprevisibilidade.


----------



## PêJê (8 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meio dia e esta um dia de sol excelente e 1,5 ºc inedito nos locais a sombra a geada ainda presiste! esta noite penso que serao batidos novos records de minimas, de resto tive uma minima de -2.5 ºc
> 
> p.s-pessoal do sul parece que a lotaria vai sair por essas bandas  aproveitem



Bom dia a todos,
Pssei pelo Snowforecast e eles dão neve para o sul...
Alguém quer comentar a fiabilidade desta previsão???
Em vez de ir para o Interior Norte...
Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

Eu acho que a lotaria não vai sair a quase ninguém, a não ser aos habituais que estão acima dos 700 metros  na região norte e centro.


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

4.5ºc e o céu está limpo  e ta um grande sol !!


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

Bom dia,

Infelizmente não sei qual foi a mínima por aqui esta madrugada visto ter ficado sem pilhas no sensor.
No entanto a água dos meus cães congelou.

Neste momento 4.7ºC


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

So para lembrar o forum em janeiro de 2007 nao sei o dia
sem ser previsto na sona de caneças ,vale de lobos e odivelas durante a manha nevou
o andre deve lembrar-se


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

PêJê disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> Pssei pelo Snowforecast e eles dão neve para o sul...
> Alguém quer comentar a fiabilidade desta previsão???
> [/URL]



Parece-me que de acordo com os últimos modelos, coincide com a rota da mancha nebulosa que poderá provocar precipitação. Parece-me provável, haverá frio suficiente e HR% algo baixa, pelo que apenas dependerá da ocorrência de precipitação. 

Também o Freemeteo prevê neve, para Covilhã, Castelo Branco, Portalegre.

Em Castelo Branco, para Sábado (2 cm de neve):







Tenho-vos a dizer que por aqui, tá um briol.. 

Os vasos de flores que estão à sombra, nem derretem! O gelo está sólido, não é apenas à superfície. Hoje já não devem descongelar!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

ecobcg disse:


> As pessoas com quem falei (falei com o dono de um restaurante existente mesmo na Fóia e com um outro de uma estalagem) infelizmente não tiraram nenhumas fotos à neve. Vou tentar falar com os tipos da Base Militar lá existente!
> Mas segundo os relatos, e fazendo os devidos descontos, a neve que caiu deu para cobrir toda a Fóia com um fino manto branco. E coloquei a questão de que se não seria só geada ao que responderam que não, que assistiram mesmo à queda de neve!!
> 
> PS: O pessoal da Base da Força Aérea na Fóia também não tirou fotos...



As condições estavam reunidas:
O frio, a cota de neve baixa, e fica agora a evolução da precipitação ontem no barlavento algarvio, segundo o radar do IM:


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

são 12:24 e ainda estão 7.8ºC impressionante!! o Cartaxo até costuma ser uma zona quentinha


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu acho que a lotaria não vai sair a quase ninguém, a não ser aos habituais que estão acima dos 700 metros  na região norte e centro.



Continua, o teu pessimismo (que na verdade é expectativa eufórica muito mal disfarçada ) tem dado sorte, ontem dizias que as mínimas iriam ser iguais à noite anterior, e olha lá onde foi parar a tua


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 6.4ºC
HR: 48%
1018mb/hPa

Nota: Uma temperatura muito baixa em relação à hora do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

Já estou com *6,4 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardesentão hoje já se pode dizer que estêve de norte a sul do país.

Por aqui acordamos com céu limpo e não podia faltar o frio que já estava prometido alguns dias, a minima por aqui chegou aos -1.1ºC.

Dados actuais 5.8ºC pressão 1019hpa 45%hr.

Por aqui está aparecer alguma neblusidade alta vinda da direção NE.


----------



## rbsmr (8 Jan 2009 às 12:37)

Alguém me pode dar uma ajudinha na interpretação desta carta?
Não entendo aquele tracejado com o valor 528 sobre a Península Ibérica.





By rbsmr at 2009-01-08

Quanto à neve será um evento efémero e nocturno...na melhor das hipóteses (mais próximo de Lisboa) na Serra de Montejunto...

em Telheiras (LX)

Temp.: 8.2ºC
Pressão: 1018 hpa


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> Talvez seja possível no sábado em cotas de 400m para os nossos lados, ou seja, nalguns montes por aqui. Mas vamos vendo as previsões dos modelos até lá.



Vamos descer a Serra de Sintra de trenó... eh! eh! este Domingo de manhã troco a bicicleta pelos apetrechos de neve. 
 Mas o melhor mesmo é ter calma e ir acompanhando as previsões pois as grandes expectativas ás vezes redundam em grandes desilusões...


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

Que pena não estar em Bragança

Por aqui 9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

ecobcg disse:


> ESTÁ 100% CONFIRMADO!!
> *Ontem pelas 10h da manhã e depois pelas 11h NEVOU cerca de 30 minutos na zona da Fóia*, que deu para cobrir, ainda que por muito pouco tempo, toda a zona com neve!!!!
> 
> PS2: *Correcção: Confirmaram-me agora mesmo que para além das horas acima mencionadas, também NEVOU entre as 08 e as 09h de ontem!!*



Confirmo também essa versão, nevou a partir dos 700 metros entre as 7h50m e as 12h15m, segundo as minhas fontes, espero para amanhã à noite e manhã de sábado neve na Fóia com alguma intensidade 

Aqui sigo com 9.4ºC uma mínima miserável devido à nebulosidade 5.2ºC e céu limpo desde do meio da manhã, o vento esse sopra fraco a moderado que faz cá uma sensação.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Por aqui algumas nuvens a leste e 0,5ºC.

A mínima esta manhã ficou em -7,5ºC.


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Guimarães: *4,9º*
Está um ventinho que corta...
Abraços


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Por Loriga 1,6ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

Por Cascais - 8º


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

São 13h e tenho 5.5ºC  e 41% de humidade e vento fraco, vamos lá sair há rua para ver o pessoal todo _encafuado_.


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

boas,

Por aqui esta um vento de NE que faz bater o dente... de manha por volta das 9h entornei um bocada de agua num passeio virado a norte, a agua gelou pouco tempo depois e ainda se mantem assim as 13:10... realmente o frio está presente ! vamos ver se a precipitação vem ou nao realmente...


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 13h e tenho 5.5ºC  e 41% de humidade e vento fraco, vamos lá sair há rua para ver o pessoal todo _encafuado_.



Não me espanta! Por experiência o centro de Cascais costuma ser o sitio com temperaturas mais amenas na zona de Lisboa e estou neste momento com 8º!


----------



## iceworld (8 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

Ilda Novo acaba de confirmar em entrevista há sic que na noite de 9 para 10 os aguaceiros podem ser de neve em todo o pais!!!
Disse também que a precipitação vai ser muito fraca e localizada


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

iceworld disse:


> Ilda Novo acaba de confirmar em entrevista há sic que na noite de 9 para 10 os aguaceiros podem ser de neve em todo o pais!!!
> Disse também que a precipitação vai ser muito fraca e localizada


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

iceworld disse:


> Ilda Novo acaba de confirmar em entrevista há sic que na noite de 9 para 10 os aguaceiros podem ser de neve em todo o pais!!!
> Disse também que a precipitação vai ser muito fraca e localizada



vinha agora dizer isso. Apesar de tudo parecem ser boas noticias...a ver vamos


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Met disse:


>


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Por aqui estão apenas 6.4 graus e julgo que não deverá passar dos 7 de máxima hoje! O vento a 20 km/h de E ajuda a não subir muito a temperatura durante o dia...

A continuar assim a madrugada de sexta feira será ainda mais fria que a de hoje !


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

Segundo uma repórter da TVI, durante a noite foram atingidos *-14ºC* na torre da Serra da Estrela.
Para já a estação das estradas de Portugal lá instalada, continua a não debitar dados para a página da EA.

-----------------

Por aqui atingi agora os 6,0ºC.
Céu limpo, humidade nos 50% e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo uma repórter da TVI, durante a noite foram atingidos *-14ºC* na torre da Serra da Estrela.
> Para já a estação das estradas de Portugal lá instalada, continua a não debitar dados para a página da EA.
> 
> -----------------
> ...



A TVI exagera muito os dados não sei a que propósito por acaso o reporter estava lá com um termómetro a medir a temperatura na torre??

É uma leitura oficial? Qual o tipo e nome da estação? Ainda por cima a estação está avariada....

Acredito numa mínima para aquele local a rondar os 11 graus negativos tendo em conta aquilo que se passa pelo país...


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

rbsmr disse:


> Alguém me pode dar uma ajudinha na interpretação desta carta?
> Não entendo aquele tracejado com o valor 528 sobre a Península Ibérica.



Nestes dias um pequeno núcleo depressionário em altura vai-se deslocando em movimento retrogrado de NE para SW chegando a Portugal. Se tudo correr conforme previsto será a instabilidade associada ao frio em altura e esta camada mais compactada da atmosfera que gerará alguma precipitação e traga também alguma surpresa branca a alguns.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Boas tardes..por aqui depois de uma noite gélida mas ainda assim e como eu previa sem descer abaixo dos 2ºC vou neste momento com 8ºC certinhos.
Depois de uma mínima ainda assim tão baixa estou realmente expectante para ver a madrugada de hoje e de amanhã.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Aqui fica o mapa com as mínimas de hoje das várias estações espalhadas por Bragança.

Ainda faltam alguns registos, quando os colocarem actualizo o mapa.

Se as localizações não estiverem correctas avisem





Simplesmente brutal     

Fonte: meteoPT, IM e wunderground.com



Fica também a informação que ontem por volta das 12H cairam alguns flocos na zona de Vimioso.


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

Vince disse:


> Nestes dias um pequeno núcleo depressionário em altura vai-se deslocando em movimento retrogrado de NE para SW chegando a Portugal. Se tudo correr conforme previsto será a instabilidade associada ao frio em altura e esta camada mais compactada da atmosfera que gerará alguma precipitação e traga também alguma surpresa branca a alguns.




e estas surpresas poderão acontecer ja esta noite de quinta para sexta???


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

Alguém ouviu a meteorologista do IM a falar no telejornal da Sic
Na noite de sexta para sábado onde houver precipitação poderá ocorrer queda de neve inclusive no litoral norte e centro, as surpresas poderão acontencer. 
Os modelos assim o dizem. grande Inverno.

T.actual 7.4ºC.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

cardu disse:


> e estas surpresas poderão acontecer ja esta noite de quinta para sexta???



De hoje para amanhã não, porque hoje temos só frio e não há precipitação, este núcleo depressionário agora ainda está no NE de Espanha e vai deslocar-se gradualmente para cá. 







Mas amanhã madrugada/manhã já poderia haver alguma coisa no extremo nordeste do país


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Vince disse:


> Não, porque hoje temos só frio e não há precipitação, este núcleo depressionário agora ainda está no NE de Espanha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok mui bien


----------



## Gongas (8 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Alguém ouviu a meteorologista do IM a falar no telejornal da Sic
> Na noite de sexta para sábado onde houver precipitação poderá ocorrer queda de neve inclusive no litoral norte e centro, as surpresas poderão acontencer.
> Os modelos assim o dizem. grande Inverno.
> 
> T.actual 7.4ºC.




Confirmo, falou inclusivé que poderá nevar na estremadura e Alentejo.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Tive minima de 2,2ºC, e assim bati e e bem a minima de 2008. É alias uma das temperaturas mais baixas que registei desde 2002.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo registado uma temperatura mínima de -3.9 graus. Não tenho grandes expectativas em relação à queda de neve, mas nunca se sabe, nunca se sabe...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Gongas disse:


> Confirmo, falou inclusivé que poderá nevar na estremadura e Alentejo.



Podem colocar o link do video? Por cá...continuo com 2,3 º e aparecem as primeiras nuvens (altas).


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

Olá a todos,

Segundo relatos do forum vizinho, meteored.com, estará a nevar à cota 0 na zona norte de Espanha (Burgos, Cantábria...).
Por cá vai começar o jogo e a lotaria. Veremos quem será contemplado com o "El Gordo", ou nós por cá, a lotaria 

Se repararem a cota andará baixissima, mas ninguém arrisca onde poderá haver precipitação, nem o pessoal do IM, o que convenhamos é uma situação muito dificil de modelar.


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2009 às 14:04)

Confirmem aqui: http://www.donostiasansebastian.com/surf/index-webcam.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

filipept disse:


> Confirmem aqui: http://www.donostiasansebastian.com/surf/index-webcam.html



E neva bem...fantástico!!!


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui fica o mapa com as mínimas de hoje das várias estações espalhadas por Bragança.
> 
> Ainda faltam alguns registos, quando os colocarem actualizo o mapa.
> 
> ...







Brigantia disse:


> Fica também a informação que ontem por volta das 12H cairam alguns flocos na zona de Vimioso.



Em Miranda do Douro também nevou um pouco ontem de manhã.


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

Gongas disse:


> Confirmo, falou inclusivé que poderá nevar na estremadura e Alentejo.



e em lisboa também!!! O tempo ja nao é p que era!!!! Parece q estamos na SUECIA!!!! Só faltam as suecas


----------



## Dourado (8 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> meio dia e esta um dia de sol excelente e 1,5 ºc inedito nos locais a sombra a geada ainda presiste! esta noite penso que serao batidos novos records de minimas, de resto tive uma minima de -2.5 ºc
> 
> p.s-pessoal do sul parece que a lotaria vai sair por essas bandas  aproveitem



O que queres dizer com isso ?  sinceramente estou um pouco desiludido com este frio...não está nada de especial. Hoje de manhã estava menos frio que na Quarta-feira mas espero que tenhas razão...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Por aqui, segue o frio, com 7.7ºC, que é de momento a máxima do dia.
Talvez a temperatura máxima mais baixa dos ultimos anos por aqui...
Céu limpo e 1018hpa.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

Mais uma actualização.

-10ºC na estação situada na zona do Modelo. Esta estação está numa zona onde já quase não existem casas.


Mapa das mínimas em Bragança.





Impressionante      


Fonte: meteoPT, IM e wunderground.com


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

o IM anda generoso na neve


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

cardu disse:


> e em lisboa também!!! O tempo ja nao é p que era!!!! Parece q estamos na SUECIA!!!! Só faltam as suecas



ou então na Noruega, já temos o Bacalhau e tudo 

agora estão 9ºC, é bem fresquinho para esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Boas,como tinha escrito no post anterior por aqui continua nublado por nuvens altas.

O vento vai fraco e a temperatura está nos 6.8ºC.


Até logo


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

MSantos disse:


> Que pena não estar em Bragança
> 
> Por aqui 9ºC





Tás melhor aí!

Aqui está um grizo....





________________


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

amanha vou estar a trabalhar ate a meia noite em vfxira!!!! ate tenho medo da neve, ainda dou um tralho por causa do gelo!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 14:25)

Mais uma actualização. Se souberem mais registos digam.

*Zoelae13*, qual a mínima na tua estação da baixa?

Mapa das mínimas de hoje em Bragança.





Fonte: meteoPT, IM e wunderground.com


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Snifa disse:


> A TVI exagera muito os dados não sei a que propósito por acaso o reporter estava lá com um termómetro a medir a temperatura na torre??
> 
> É uma leitura oficial? Qual o tipo e nome da estação? Ainda por cima a estação está avariada....
> 
> Acredito numa mínima para aquele local a rondar os 11 graus negativos tendo em conta aquilo que se passa pelo país...



Pois, não faço ideia. Mas o facto da estação das Estradas de Portugal não estar a debitar dados on-line, não significa que a estação tenha avariado.

Além de que a previsão para os 2000m de altitude, (e não os 1000-1300m circundantes), prevêem exactamente -14ºC de mínima. 
Mas fica a dúvida, se será mais uma informação exclusiva TVI, ou não...






-----------------------------------------



filipept disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Segundo relatos do forum vizinho, meteored.com, estará a nevar à cota 0 na zona norte de Espanha (Burgos, Cantábria...).
> Por cá vai começar o jogo e a lotaria. Veremos quem será contemplado com o "El Gordo", ou nós por cá, a lotaria
> ...





filipept disse:


> Confirmem aqui: http://www.donostiasansebastian.com/surf/index-webcam.html




Espectáculo!
E neva mesmo com bastante intensidade.
Fica o registo da praia com a areal pintado de branco


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Alguem tem um link para o meteorologista a falar na SIC? Eu o unico video recente na SIC que vejo a falar do tempo frio é este http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Primeiro+Jornal/2009/1/frioemportugal.htm


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, não faço ideia. Mas o facto da estação das Estradas de Portugal não estar a debitar dados on-line, não significa que a estação tenha avariado.
> 
> Além de que a previsão para os 2000m de altitude, (e não os 1000-1300m circundantes), prevêem exactamente -14ºC de mínima.
> Mas fica a dúvida, se será mais uma informação exclusiva TVI, ou não...
> ...



Isso é onde?


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

trepkos disse:


> Isso é onde?



Em Burgos. Tinha-me esquecido da citação do post a que me referia. Mas já editei! 

Sigo com 7,3ºC.
A temperatura vai subindo.
O vento é agora nulo. O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

Por agora 8,7ºC.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

cardu disse:


> amanha vou estar a trabalhar ate a meia noite em vfxira!!!! ate tenho medo da neve, ainda dou um tralho por causa do gelo!!!!


se nevar será no sabado.....e pouco.
pá semana já as temperturas subirão para valores mais ou menos normais...


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

mas afinal onde é que neva 
não deve ser em lisboa


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

AnDré disse:


> Em Burgos. Tinha-me esquecido da citação do post a que me referia. Mas já editei!
> 
> Sigo com 7,3ºC.
> A temperatura vai subindo.
> O vento é agora nulo. O céu mantém-se limpo.



Já neva lá? Fui ver o satélite ela já ai vêm


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

godzila disse:


> mas afinal onde é que neva
> não deve ser em lisboa



o IM deu queda de neve para todo o País.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Por aqui o sol está a dar cabo da minha máxima já tive 9,7ºC mais que ontem mas é uma temperatura falsa no outro sensor que tenho virado a norte marca 7,5ºC

Neste momento 8,8ºC devido ao sol


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

AnDré disse:


> Em Burgos. Tinha-me esquecido da citação do post a que me referia. Mas já editei!
> 
> Sigo com 7,3ºC.
> A temperatura vai subindo.
> O vento é agora nulo. O céu mantém-se limpo.



Isso não é Burgos, mas sim San Sebastian, onde está a cair o maior nevão dos últimos anos, já têm 10 cm.


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

Excursão sabado pra Arrabida 
bora??? alguem??


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

trepkos disse:


> o IM deu queda de neve para todo o País.



Por favor vamos a ter calma nas afirmações!

Existe possibilidade de queda de precipitação em forma de neve em qualquer ponto do país! Isto não quer dizer que neve em todo o país! Até pode nem cair neve em ponto nenhum... 

Anda para aqui muito entusiasmo


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Quando nevou em 29 jan 2006 o pessoal já discutia neste fórum dias antes de tal nevão acontecer??

Na altura também já tinham a percepção que poderia nevar em tais locais como se confirmou depois na realidade???

Quais são as diferenças entre as horas q antecederam o dia 29 jan 2006 e os de agora??


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

Bora Mocha...eu espero ir lá se se concretizar a neve

Para á máxima do dia em *9,6ºC* a mais baixa desde Janeiro de 2007


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

só para verem o gelo que aqui se formou


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

trepkos disse:


> o IM deu queda de neve para todo o País.



Dito asssim até parece que disseram que iria nevar em todo o país. Não, não foi isso que disseram, disseram que *pode* nevar *localmente* em vários locais, quem tiver a sorte de ter precipitação, mas isso não significa que neve em todo o país.


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

O GFS não aponta precipitação para o Norte, mas tanto o UKMO como o NOGAPS ainda deixam uma réstia de esperança...


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

Temperatura agradável 2,8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Vince disse:


> Dito asssim até parece que disseram que iria nevar em todo o país. Não, não foi isso que disseram, disseram que *pode* nevar *localmente* em vários locais, quem tiver a sorte de ter precipitação, mas isso não significa que neve em todo o país.



Peço desculpa, estava a generalizar.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

bem...vou para arruda esta tarde e ficarei lá até domingo ( amanhã venho á escola claro aqui em alvalade onde estao 8.3Cº segundo o IM).
ESPERO VER NEVE


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

com que então o gfs não dá neve para o norte lol


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Não anda aí muita gente a sonhar alto? A generalizar?
Não induzam os menos entendidos em erro nem criem falsas esperanças.
O "pode nevar", é muito diferente do "vai nevar em todo o País"...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

Claro que não vai nevar em todo o pais quer dizer poderá nevar de norte a sul sim mas em locais localizados conforme onde passe um aguaceiro  é olhar para o satélite e radar e rezar para que venha um aguaceiro a caminho 

8,5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

A mancha nebulosa que deixa neve em Salamanca vai entrar em Portugal segundo o Satélite, veremos se com precipitação ou não.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

*Situação Meteorológica Adversa - Tempo frio​*
*De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, para os próximos dias, até Domingo, 11JAN, destaca-se:*

•	Tempo frio, com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.
•	Desconforto térmico no limite Máximo, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, em especial Braga, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre, sendo Elevado a Muito Elevado na região do Oeste da Grande Lisboa. A região de Trás-os-Montes registará para amanhã, 9JAN, um aumento do desconforto térmico devido à persistência de neblina ou nevoeiro durante o dia.
•	Aguaceiros fracos que poderão ser de neve em qualquer parte do território, embora sem grande significado, incluindo no litoral e em especial no Sábado, 10JAN. 
•	Formação de geada.

A partir de 12JAN, 2ª Feira, prevê-se, segundo a mesma fonte, uma transição da situação meteorológica, com aumento gradual da nebulosidade, ocorrência de precipitação e subida da temperatura mínima.

As temperaturas mínimas, conjugadas com o vento  poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.

*Face ao exposto, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução com especial atenção:*

•	Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
•	Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que o façam transpirar.
•	O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço.
•	 Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com hipotermia ligue imediatamente para o 112.
•	O consumo excessivo de electricidade pode sobrecarregar a rede originando falhas locais de energia. Procure poupar energia, desligando os aparelhos eléctricos que não sejam necessários. Tenha à mão lanterna e pilhas, para o caso de faltar a luz.
•	Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio motivado pela eventual formação de gelo. 

*Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:*

•	Tenha cuidado com as lareiras. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar, a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal.
•	A combustão liberta gases tóxicos – não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante;
•	Se utiliza aquecedores desligue a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir;
•	Evite secar roupa no aquecedor;
•	Afaste o aquecedor de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
•	Não se aproxime muito do aparelho;
•	Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que quaisquer faúlhas saltem para fora;
•	Tenha um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
•	Nunca use petróleo, gasolina ou álcool para atear a lareira;
•	Mantenha a chaminé sempre limpa;
Se ocorrer um incêndio na chaminé, chame imediatamente os bombeiros.

Fonte: Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil - http://www.proteccaocivil.pt


----------



## Renato (8 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Boa tarde a todos; 

Registo da manhã de hoje, no termómetro do carro nos seguintes locais e horas:
- 8h30 na Azóia, Sesimbra: 2º negativos
- 8h40 no Cabo Espichel: 3º negativos
-12h00 no Zambujal, Sesimbra: 4 positivos

Em 4 horas tivemos na zona uma amplitude térmica de cerca de 6 graus.
o vento esteve fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

Sigo com a máxima do dia, de momento: 8ºC...
Acho que vou dar um mergulho à praia, não se pode com o calor...


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

Aqui teve uma mínima de 3.
Ah grandes valores negativos e neve...
Vou já fazer um pinóquio de neve....


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 15:43)

godzila disse:


> com que então o gfs não dá neve para o norte lol



Esta run dá para ver o que vem aí para a semana


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Boa tarde, só agora consegui vir à net...
Esta noite consegui um mínimo interessante aqui por Peniche, 3,8ºC  Pode não parecer nada de especial, mas para esta zona é de facto uma temperatura que não se observa com tanta frequência quanto isso. 

Por agora, sigo com uns frescos 7,3ºC, 51% e 1015.9 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

Só por curiosidade, verificando as condições meteorológicas vs temperatura, no weatherunderground.com aos nossos vizinhos espanhois, temos:


Bilbau____________  36 °F    75%  Chuva fraca
Santander Airport__   36 °F   93%  Chuva fraca
Santander________   38.3 °F 88%  Chuva fraca
Málaga___________   45 °F   81%  Chuva fraca
Palma de Maiorca___   46 °F  81%  Chuva fraca

São Sebastião______    32 °F  93% Neve fraca
San Sebastian Iguel_    35.2 °F  88% Neve fraca 

Portanto, às 15h00 está ocorrendo em Espanha:

- Neve fraca com 0.0ºC/93%HR até 1.8ºC/88%HR
- Chuva fraca a partir de com 2.2ºC/75%HR


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Run de sonho do GFS com a neve a poder cair a partir do final de tarde de amanhã em toda a faixa litoral, noite fora, com o coroar mais intenso em Lisboa pela manhã de Sábado! 

Esta é a projecção GFS... Os dados estão lançados, veremos o que de facto acontece


----------



## RMira (8 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

vitamos disse:


> Run de sonho do GFS com a neve a poder cair a partir do final de tarde de amanhã em toda a faixa litoral, noite fora, com o coroar mais intenso em Lisboa pela manhã de Sábado!
> 
> Esta é a projecção GFS... Os dados estão lançados, veremos o que de facto acontece



Boas vitamos,

De sonho não diria, estamos a pouco mais de 18h de começar o evento a sério... 

Acho que já se justificava no tópico o acrescento..."entrada fria e neve"!


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

Começa a baixar a temperatura.
Depois de atingir os 7º, está agora em 4,2º

EDIT; 4,0º


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

mirones disse:


> Boas vitamos,
> 
> De sonho não diria, estamos a pouco mais de 18h de começar o evento a sério...
> 
> Acho que já se justificava no tópico o acrescento..."entrada fria e neve"!



esta depressão não vai ter nome?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

maxima do dia atingida 5.3 ºc e ja esta a descer..


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

Boas  pessoal

Por Abrantes céu limpo e 7.3ºC, a temperatura já chegou aos 7.8ºC que deve ser a máxima do dia
Quanto a minima essa ficou pelos 0.4ºC
Será hoje que baixa dos 0ºC?

Mas numa zona já afastade da cidade, junto ao tejo segundo o IM a estação de Alvega chegou aos -3ºC

Os próximos dias vão ser passados a olhar po céu


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

As runs são sempre muito coloridas e fantásticas.
Há anos que são sempre assim para animar as pessoas.
Ainda há uns dias davam temperaturas bem negativas para hoje à noite para   e aqui foi a nojice que se viu.
Como este é o forum dos amantes do frio, (na esmagadora) maioria, é normal estas projecções, mesmo após darem consecutivos e absurdos erros, serem levadas a sério, sempre que há neve em locais bastante improváveis.
Quando o tempo está normal, segundos a maioria deste forum « é chato», mas quando surgem bestialidades com sérios riscos inerentes, já é uma coisa muito boa e provável.
Assim, respeitando as diferenças de gostos, apenas digo vamos ver  como será.


----------



## Nashville (8 Jan 2009 às 16:06)

boas.

pessoal tenho vindo a observar um certo optimismo de alguns user´s....

vamos lá ser um pouco mais cautelosos nas afirmações que por aqui vão sendo ditas... no que respeita à possível queda de neve....

vamos observando com alguma ansiedade o desenrolar da situação...

neste momento sigo com 8.7ºC


cumps
Nashville


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Mais uma actualização.
> 
> -10ºC na estação situada na zona do Modelo. Esta estação está numa zona onde já quase não existem casas.
> 
> ...



Impressionante mesmo
Como não estou em Bragança não posso colocar os dados da minha estação


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

Quando eu e outros membros falamos em neve temos algo em que nos fundamentar não atiramos ao ar pelo menos falo por mim  penso que neste momento já se pode começar a ficar num estado elevado de euforia  com os dados que temos nesta altura...pessimismos nesta altura só se for para se ser do contra


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

12.0ºC neste momento...finalmente algum "quentinho"


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> Quando eu e outros membros falamos em neve temos algo em que nos fundamentar não atiramos ao ar pelo menos falo por mim  penso que neste momento já se pode começar a ficar num estado elevado de euforia  com os dados que temos nesta altura...pessimismos nesta altura só se for para se ser do contra



não posso deixar de subscrever na íntegra... Estamos perante dados objectivos. Mas como a opinião de "amadores" pode ser sempre contestadas, aguardemos pois as actualizações do IM


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

Nota : De saida para saida nao a duvida de que a precipitaçao vai sendo mais generosa pelo menos por agora nao estao a retirar como e normal.
Sonhar faz bem a mente e alma


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (8 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

noite mais fria desde que tenho a estação meteo .. -9.3º foi a minima registada durante esta noite ..

agora apesar do sol a temp varia entre os -1º e +2º ... 

cump 
miguel


----------



## RMira (8 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

miguel disse:


> Quando eu e outros membros falamos em neve temos algo em que nos fundamentar não atiramos ao ar pelo menos falo por mim  penso que neste momento já se pode começar a ficar num estado elevado de euforia  com os dados que temos nesta altura...pessimismos nesta altura só se for para se ser do contra



É verdade Miguel. Hipóteses como esta acontecem de tempos a tempos...situação igual a esta com tamanha hipótese é algo que não é normal e é normalissimo o estado de euforia. Eu por mim gostava de ver nevar em Setúbal ou Arrábida mas se não puder ser ficarei muito feliz pelos membros do fórum que a consigam ver! O que sei já há algum tempo (ainda numa altura em que uma meteorologista do IM disse que a probabilidade de precipitação era nula numa entrevista) é o mesmo que o Miguel disse: onde cair, será sobre a forma de neve!


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 16:37)

6.4 em arruda contra os 9 em lis!
E pá semana ha festa!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Em relação à maxima, estamos conversados: 8ºC, pois a temperatura já desce, estando agora nos 7.6ºC
Em relação à possível queda de neve, todos os cenários estão em aberto, e não vale a pena entrar-se em euforias, ou pessimismos. Resignemo-nos ao que a metereologia nos trouxer, mas que sempre é um alento especial saber que existe essa possibilidade, ai isso é. Daqui a pouco esclareceremos as dúvidas.
Entretanto, vamo-nos regalando com o frio, que nem sempre aparece com esta intensidade por estas latitudes.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Afinal, a Temperatura Mínima não foi de 1,1ºC, mas sim de *1,0ºC* pelas 8:17!

A Temperatura Máxima subiu aos *9,6ºC*, e Neste momento já levo 7,9ºC

O Vento está fraco e o Céu está Limpo!!


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Por aqui a maxima foi de 8,3ºC.
Neste momento ja vou com 7ºC, vamos ver como sera esta noite.
O meu lago ainda tem pedaços de gelo!!!!!! Impressionante!!!!!!

Amanha espero que neve ao fim da noite!!! Veremos!!!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

mirones disse:


> ... onde cair, será sobre a forma de neve!



Será que não é mais : "onde cair acima dos 400/500m será em forma de neve!" ?

Também gostava qeu caisse neve á cota 0, principalmente para poder ter alguma neve aqui em Lagoa, mas provavelmente só nas zonas acima dessas cotas é que poderá cair qualquer coisa!


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 16:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Será que não é mais : "onde cair acima dos 400/500m será em forma de neve!" ?
> 
> Também gostava qeu caisse neve á cota 0, principalmente para poder ter alguma neve aqui em Lagoa, mas provavelmente só nas zonas acima dessas cotas é que poderá cair qualquer coisa!



Sim ai no Algarve não será certamente cota 0 mas sim acima dos 400m  mas aqui mais para cima já é diferente 

sigo agora com 7,8ºC espero ter por volta das 00h perto de 0ºC veremos


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.

Tive mínima de *-9.3ºC*.

Acredito que no alto da Serra de Nogueira, a cerca de 1300m, tenha descido até uns -12ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

miguel disse:


> Sim ai no Algarve não será certamente cota 0 mas sim acima dos 400m  mas aqui mais para cima já é diferente
> 
> sigo agora com 7,8ºC espero ter por volta das 00h perto de 0ºC veremos



Já que caisse qualquer coisa aqui acima dos 400m já era muito bom!!
E consequentemente, a cotas muito inferiores ai para cima...


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

DMartins disse:


> Não anda aí muita gente a sonhar alto? A generalizar?
> Não induzam os menos entendidos em erro nem criem falsas esperanças.
> O "pode nevar", é muito diferente do "vai nevar em todo o País"...



Não me parece que alguém ande a induzir os outros em erro. As *probabilidades* existem, basta consultar os modelos de previsão meteorológica. Como falamos de previsão é apenas isso: *previsão* fundamentada em modelos. Portanto ninguém anda aqui a enganar ninguém.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

pessoal segundos alguns dados a cota de neve devera destribuir-se da seguinte maneira:


Norte-0-200
Centro-200-400
Sul-400

Espero nao estar errado..mas la esta a metereologia é uma caixinha de surpresas, pode mesmo nevar a cota 0..

sigo com ceu limpo e muito frio 4ºc neste momento


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp atual: *4,7ºC*

A temperatura máxima que alcancei foi de *8,6ºC*


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

No dia em que todos quisessemos tempo dito normal ( o que é isso afinal?? ), não fazia sentido exitir este forum, bastava estar no Verão com o rabo ao sol, e ver ser todos os dias o mesmo tempo, ou então no Inverno o tempo dito normal ser 90% dos dias com sol, temperaturas amenas e 1/2 dias de chuva ......
Mas agora digo o tempo dito normal não será aquele tempo que caracteriza as estações do ano:
*Verão:* tempo razoalvelmente quente com ceu limpo;
*Primavera:* mistura de tempo quente alternando com frio, e alguns dias de chuva, mas sendo já na sua maioria de sol;
*Outono/Inverno:* cerca de 50% dos dias terem chuva, e as precipitações e temperaturas estarem na média.

Ou será que para algumas pessoas o tempo normal é o mesmo que no Verão, o que muitos chamam de bom tempo.
Eu sei que a resposta não foi a mim, mas como faço parte desta comunidade (e com muito gosto) achei necessário este a parte.

Se aqui estamos é porque somos uns apaixonados pela meteorologia, e por todos os fenómenos que ela implica sem quaisquer excepções sendo que alguns de nós estamos apaixonados pelo frio e neve, outros pela chuva, outros pelos ventavais(?), e outros pelas trovoadas.

Se assim não fosse, se tais fenómenos não existissem esta comunidade não existia, nem havia meteorologistas.

Tenho a certeza que quase todos concordam com aquilo que estou a dizer e acho que esta resposta estou a contribuir para o esclarecimento deste Fórum.

É verdade que muitas pessoas que não eu (sou mais pessimista ) deixam levar pelos seus sentimentos e euforias mas acho isso perfeitamente natural.

Espero ter-me feito entender !!


Depois do Off-Topic a dizer que já está muito frio a esta hora mas sendo um frio perfeitamente normal em relação a outras entradas tb muito frias noutros anos!! +-8ºC


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Vontade de sonhar sim senhor, até eu habitualmente cauteloso estou na expectativa, mas euforias desmedidas não vou por aí. Eu vejo cotas de 500/600 metros em Lisboa com temperaturas em boa parte do litoral demasiado altas....  É preciso ainda um grande empurrão ao sonho. Se a precipitação tem aumentado, a cota tem aumentado também, com a espessura mais favorável mais deslocada para Leste.  Precipitação suficientemente intensa para fazer descer cotas também não parece ser assim tanta, certamente não serão muitos os bafejados com a sorte.  Isto falando aqui para a zona.


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Já com 4,1º ás 17h...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Aqui temos uma previsão para Portalegre: 

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/portugal/4246x3-d3.html 



E para lisboa os meus amigos da Capital: 

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/portugal/4237x25.html


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

DMartins disse:


> Já com 4,1º ás 17h...



Temos a mesma temperatura, so que tu tas mais no interior e eu mais no litoral


----------



## ct5iul (8 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOA TARDE

Temp actual: 7.5ºC/ UTC 17:10
Temp ao sol: 8.1ºC/ UTC 17:10
Ponto Condensação: -4.5ºC/ UTC 17:10
Pressão: 1016.1Hpa UTC 17:10
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 9.7 km/h UTC 17:10
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: NEº UTC 17:10
Temperatura do vento: 6.2ºC 17:10
Humidade Relativa: 48 % UTC 17:10
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 17:10
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo UTC 17:10
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## CidadeNeve (8 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

Olá malta. Sim, nós aqui na beira interior sobrevivemos (mal) à última noite! Onde vivo a temperatura chegou aos -4º, em virtude de não bater sol. É diversos sítios da cidade congelados ainda (parte chata e perigosa do frio). 

Pelos vistos, a próxima noite será de grande euforia, embora por observação directa (lol) o céu denuncie a noite mais seca que existe (lol de novo). De momento, 0º (à sombra) e a descer ao ponto de dar dor de cabeça.

Pergunto eu aos especialistas daqui do fórum, devo ficar à janela à espera de ver nevar, aqui na covilhã? Devo deixar o carro em sítio fácil de tirar, para poder trabalhar amanhã? Ou devo ir dormir e não esperar muito do fenómeno? 

Pergunto porque não sou muito de ansejos e ansiedades... Pergunto também porque pela protecção civil não parece que deva ficar preocupado. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Neste momento sigo com *6,7ºC*!!

Humidade nos 42%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -5,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,6ºC/h


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal segundos alguns dados a cota de neve devera destribuir-se da seguinte maneira:
> 
> 
> Norte-0-200
> ...



So precisamos de chuva charlie


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 17:20)

Começou a descida: 5.7 c neste momento!

A máxima ficou pelos 6.9 graus 

Vento calmo , humidade 49 % pressão 1018 hpa

A próxima madrugada será a mais fria deste evento na minha opinião, espero temperatura mínima da ordem de - 1 cº


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

será sempre a descer  sigo com 7ºC
o sol ja la vai


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pergunto porque não sou muito de ansejos e ansiedades... Pergunto também porque pela protecção civil não parece que deva ficar preocupado.



Mesmo havendo surpresas com neve em locais onde é pouco vulgar, penso que será um evento caracterizado por muita pouca quantidade de neve onde ocorrer.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Ontem por esta hora estariam cerca de mais 2ºC que agora, pelo que, e a manter-se esta massa de ar frio, pode ser que a mínima se fique pertinho dos 0ºC.
Assim sendo, sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

ainda há pouco tinha 11ºC já vou com 9.6ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pergunto eu aos especialistas daqui do fórum, devo ficar à janela à espera de ver nevar, aqui na covilhã? Devo deixar o carro em sítio fácil de tirar, para poder trabalhar amanhã? Ou devo ir dormir e não esperar muito do fenómeno?
> 
> Pergunto porque não sou muito de ansejos e ansiedades... Pergunto também porque pela protecção civil não parece que deva ficar preocupado.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Para esta noite só o frio irá afectar essa zona. Não está prevista precipitação e consequentemente nada de neve... Para amanhã à tarde nessa zona talvez, mas só talvez...


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Fantástico. 
17:27h ;  2,8º


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

Por aqui, -0.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Boas Tardes!

Bem a minima foi de *-1.7ºC*, o que jã não é mau. Geada pouca ou nada, so onde havia agua no chão e que estava em gelo. E o que ficou à sombra continua assim.

Agora a temperatura ronda os *4ºC* a esta hora, e se houver o chamado "arrefecimento nocturo", estamos num bom caminho. 

Quanto ao que se fala sobre a neve de sexta/sabado, pelo pouco que vi tambem fiquei com um bocadinho de esperança, mas nao vou alimentar muito para não me desiludir mais uma vez.

Se alguém mais entendido me soube-se dizer, tendo em conta a minha localização e altura, que penso estar 400m, se posso pensar ou tirar ja isto da ideia??? Agradecia


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Por aqui o meu carro marcava 7 graus, quanto à sensação térmica, nem se fala, é um frio que chega aos ossos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

E aí vai a temperatura por aí a baixo!

Vou com 6,4ºC e 49% de humidade.
E com vento nulo!

A máxima foi de 8,0ºC. A mais baixa desde.... que tenho a estação: Dezembro de 2007.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

8.8ºC desce a bom ritmo


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

Hoje acordei muito feliz 

Olhei a estação e marcava qualquer coisa como *-2,6ºC*. As fontes tinham congelado e havia dificuldade em respirar .

O dia foi bastante frio e agora sigo com
T: *2,4ºC*
HR: *50%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

Vou com um mísero 1,0ºC e com 67% de humidade.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de norte (+\-) e nada de queda de neve - não percebo, onde estará ela?!


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Por aqui 5ºC
Tamos no bom caminho!!!!


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

*Em OEIRAS :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  17:32) 
Temperatura:  7.4°C  
Humidade: 53%   
Ponto de Orvalho: -1.6°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1017.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 16.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  16.2mm 
Wind chill:  7.4°C  
Indíce THW:   6.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  6.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  2.1°C às   8:06  10.4°C às 14:16 
Humidade:  39%  às  14:17  61%  às   7:42 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -5.0°C às   4:40  -1.1°C às  12:11 
Pressão:  1016.4mb  às  15:53  1019.2mb  às  10:40 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às  10:47 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  0.0°C às   7:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   9.4°C às  13:58 

*


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Hoje sim está bem encaminhado para uma boa mínima possivelmente bater o recorde desde que tenho a estação. Neste momento registo 1.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

Bem disse à minutos que rondava os 4ºC, pois é pôs-se o sol quando fui a ver agora ja vai nos *2.8ºC*, vai doido o termometro... 

E hoje parece-me um frio mais humido que ontem....


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Há 10 mins. atrás disse que estava nos 8.8ºC, pois agora está nos 8.3ºC


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Aqui 4ºC
nao para!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Vou com 5,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Aqui, depois de uma mínima de -2.1ºC (a ausência de inversão não me dá grande vantagem perante o Porto) e uma incrível máxima de 5.1ºC, sigo com uns não menos incríveis (para esta hora do dia) 0.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Sigo já com:
T: *1,9ºC* 
HR. *52%*
P. *1021,2mb/hPa*


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Vizinho Hotspot desta vez a tua estação não vai precisar de airbag tem de ser algo mais do genero  paraquedas....

Vale a pena ver a temperatura a descer a um ritmo de 3,1ºC/Hr

Correção : 3,3ºC /Hr

4,4ºC e a descer 

Enquanto escrevo é vê-la descer 

4.3ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

Stinger disse:


> So precisamos de chuva charlie



nem mais falta o elemento essencial vamos ser optimistas mas sem exagerar!


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

*OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  17:47) 
Temperatura:  7.1°C  

*


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

Pois é, como o amigo aí de Braga disse, *0º* às 17:58h
Ontem, os 0º foran atingidos às 21:25h.
É para record...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

Nova actualização. Ficam a faltar os dados do Bgc, ferreira5, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva.



Aqui fica o mapa das mínimas de hoje em Bragança para mais tarde recordar.




Fonte: meteoPT, IM e wunderground.com
        

Estes registos apesar de não serem mínimos absolutos são registos importantes.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

ac_cernax disse:


> Se alguém mais entendido me soube-se dizer, tendo em conta a minha localização e altura, que penso estar 400m, se posso pensar ou tirar ja isto da ideia??? Agradecia



Cernache do Bonjardim está num planalto e é dos pontos mais elevados nas proximidades. Certamente que estás nos 400 metros. Se houver precipitação é possível que neve aí!


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

João Dias disse:


> Aqui, depois de uma mínima de -2.1ºC (a ausência de inversão não me dá grande vantagem perante o Porto) e uma incrível máxima de 5.1ºC, sigo com uns não menos incríveis (para esta hora do dia) 0.0ºC



O Vizinho podias dar um bocado de frio

Tenho somente *3,9ºC*

Isso de viveres no INterior de Gaia é uma maravilha


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Boa tarde a todos!

Hoje vai ser o dia em que a minha estação regista valores mais baixos de sempre!
Ontem: Minima -2,6ºC
Neste momento registo 2,9ºC
Dados actuais:
Pressão: 1018hpa
Hr: 63%
Vai ser uma noite a Valer!!


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

-0,2ºC actualmente , vem  lá muito, muito frio.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

por aqui ando nos 7.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O Vizinho podias dar um bocado de frio
> 
> Tenho somente *3,9ºC*
> 
> Isso de viveres no INterior de Gaia é uma maravilha



Esta noite nem serviu de muito, tive uma mínima apenas 1ºC abaixo de Pedras Rubras, o que provavelmente se explicará pela ausência de inversão. Veremos como a temperatura se comporta esta noite mas ainda assim não estou à espera de uma mínima histórica. Esperemos é que a tarde o seja


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

OEIRAS:

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  18:02) 
Temperatura:  6.7°C


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

era bom que se fizesse amanhã um ranking das mínimas registadas (pelos membros do fórum) da madrugada que vem.


----------



## rotivitor (8 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

Agora 1.1, mas a minima por cá foi de -2.8


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Nova actualização. Ficam a faltar os dados do Bgc, ferreira5, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já fiz a minha actualização atrás, mínima de -9.3ºC


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 18:12)

Aqui 2,3ºC
Acho que ha muitos anos mesmo que a esta hora nao tava tao baixo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Boas,
Grande FEZADA para que sejam batidas as mínimas de hoje na próxima noite na zona de Lisboa, pois ao contrário de ontem o céu está bem limpo, o vento é pouco e não se passou dos 8º durante o dia (e já sei que na minha zona tb foi assim, pela informação dos companheiros de forum de Corroios).
A máxima de 8º em Lisboa parece-me muito rara, não me lembro de tal, excepto talvez aquele saudoso 29 de Janeiro... estarei errado? 
Para já não penso nas muito escassas probabilidades de neve na noite seguinte, mas espero que alguns de nós tenham sorte. Já me estou a ver na Arrábida e a voltar


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

A gente vai ali tomar um café e quando volta, toma lá mais 40 páginas para ler .
Isto é que é actividade. METEOPT ao rubro, pois então.
Mas já aqui foi dito e também concordo que ,  as expectativas estão muito inflacionadas já que a haver precipitações elas serão muito fracas e todos os modelos apontam para tal.
Ainda assim , em terras onde cotas de neve a 200 300 metros são tão raras compreender-se-á  todo esta excitação ainda que a precipitação expectável seja tão reduzida.
Também eu vou estar atento e como amanhã e sábado estou livre na agenda,  farei Kms se for preciso para ver algo ou quiçá até por aqui haja surpresa.
É este o fascínio que move tanta gente que por aqui vai dando os seus bitaites.
E já sei que vou ali e venho já e quando vier este meu post já estará numa página longínqua , lá para trás...
Entretanto a máxima aqui em P.Rubras foi de 8,3º e agora às 18 UTC estão já uns baixíssimos 2,9º ...
Se ontem prometia a esta hora,  hoje é já uma realidade que esta noite vai ser mesmo gelada...


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

O céu esta limpo, vento fraco.
Máxima:3,0ºC
Actual:-0,5 ºC e a descer a bom ritmo!!


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Por aqui tenho -0,6ºC, esta noite não será tão fria por cá, o céu já se encontra muito nublado e vai segurar a mínima. Espero ao menos que deixe neve decente para ter no sábado uma mínima ainda mais baixa que a de hoje.

A máxima foi de 1,3ºC e mínima de -6,7ºC.

Brigantia, podes tirar a da Sá Carneiro, é a minha estação má posicionada.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Já ultrapassei a barreira psicológica dos 5ºC!! Neste momento sigo com a Impressionante Temperatura de *4,9ºC*

Vento nos 9,4 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Já sigo com:
T: *1,4ºC* 
HR:* 53%*


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

e parece incrivel mas so vou com 3,7. vai gelar bem


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Grande FEZADA para que sejam batidas as mínimas de hoje na próxima noite na zona de Lisboa, pois ao contrário de ontem o céu está bem limpo, o vento é pouco e não se passou dos 8º durante o dia (e já sei que na minha zona tb foi assim, pela informação dos companheiros de forum de Corroios).
> A máxima de 8º em Lisboa parece-me muito rara, não me lembro de tal, excepto talvez aquele saudoso 29 de Janeiro... estarei errado?
> Para já não penso nas muito escassas probabilidades de neve na noite seguinte, mas espero que alguns de nós tenham sorte. Já me estou a ver na Arrábida e a voltar



De 1990 para cá já houveram alguns dias com máximas de 8...
Lembro-me até de vários dias seguidos com máximas em torno de 6 e mínimas em torno de 2ºc.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Na estrada de Miranda - Bragança.


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Espectacular, Dan!


----------



## rogers (8 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Eu nem peço neve! Um bom nevoeiro bem húmido! Humidade a 90% era o suficiente para fazer a manhã nascer bem bonita! 

Actual: 0,5ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

parece que a temperatura estagnou nos 7.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Excelentes fotos, Dan!
Sem palavras!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *3,6ºC*


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual 1.9ºC - 1014 hPa


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

1ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tou sem palavras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Boa noite, o sonho está neste momento  no cantábrico.


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

*OEIRAS :

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  18:32) 
Temperatura:  6.3°C  

/B]*


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Nova actualização. Ficam a faltar os dados do Bgc, ferreira5, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Telefonei para Bragança e disseram-me que a minha estação teve uma minima de *-6.2ºC*


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Nova actualização. Ficam a faltar os dados do Bgc, ferreira5, do IPB e do Centro de Ciência Viva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente trabalho Brigantia 

Neste momento por Melgaço regista-se 1.6ºC. A temperatura estagnou devido ao aumento do vento.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

O Freemeteo continua a dar neve para cá


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Parabéns pelas fotos Dan! Espectacular!

Já me doem os dedos de andar a fazer refresh e scroll down pra ver os posts!!!!


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Bem frio já, sigo com:
T: *1,2ºC*
HR: *53%*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Lindas fotos Dan, Parabéns!!


Nesta momento já tenho *4,4ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -1,3ºC/h!


Nesta Actualização do IM, está prevista Neve para Coimbra, Amanhã!


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

miguel disse:


> Quando eu e outros membros falamos em neve temos algo em que nos fundamentar não atiramos ao ar pelo menos falo por mim  penso que neste momento já se pode começar a ficar num estado elevado de euforia  com os dados que temos nesta altura...pessimismos nesta altura só se for para se ser do contra



Desculpa lá, pra próxima digo que vai nevar também pra não ser do contra e seguir a moda... Assim é melhor, não? 
 Nem que esteja a mentir-me a mim mesmo e a seguir projecções altamente improváveis.
Tens que entender que nem toda a gente é igual e as nossas opiniões por vezes reflectem isso. Isto é um forum e se há um sítio para as expressar é aqui mesmo.
Vá, Miguel isto é para levar na boa e estar bem disposto, mas para não perder o tino. Quanto à garrafa de champanhe, ela continua por abrir.
Muita gente aqui pensa que está a registar valores quase históricos, mas eu aconselhava-os a consultar os registos que já foram feitos.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Lindas fotos Dan, Parabéns!!
> 
> 
> Nesta momento já tenho *4,4ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -1,3ºC/h!
> ...



Fantástico


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

V.R.S.A

7.8ºC


ALCARIA DO CUME:

1ºC

Será que vou ver neve neste sabado??


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Entretanto segundo o IM, já não está prevista neve para Coimbra.
Mudam tudo muito rapidamente...


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

0ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Dados actuais:

7,2º 
1018 mb
52% HR

CÉU LIMPO E VENTO NULO, CONDIÇÕES REUNIDAS PARA TER UMA MÍNIMA DE SONHO...


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Lindas fotos Dan, Parabéns!!
> 
> 
> Nesta momento já tenho *4,4ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -1,3ºC/h!
> ...



É impressão minha ou amanhã com a mínima de -1º Lisboa entrará também em alerta laranja?


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

belem disse:


> Entretanto segundo o IM, já não está prevista neve para Coimbra.
> Mudam tudo muito rapidamente...




Tente fazer refresh ao seu browser e verificará que não alterou


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Em Peniche, 4,9ºC  é obra...
Parece que esta noite vai ser mesmo, mesmo para não meter o pé fora de casa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje chegou aos 10.1ºC, neste momento estão uns gélidos 2.9ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui a temperutura continua a descer!! 

Já registo neste momento 1,6ºC: (estável)cold:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

estou ansioso por ver a previsao descritiva do nosso IM 

ceu limpo 1ºc

a hora do jogo do porto setubal deve estar uma boa temperatura brrrrr


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Por aqui a temperatura até tem estado a subir nos últimos minutos devido ao aumento da nebulosidade.

Por agora 0,6ºC e céu totalmente coberto por estratos.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Neste momento tenho *3,8ºC*

_(Mínima do Ano de 2008)_


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Santos disse:


> Tente fazer refresh ao seu browser e verificará que não alterou



Já fiz e tá igual...


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

como e que se calcula o sensação térmica?


----------



## BskyB (8 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Por aqui estão 5.0...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Estou com 5.3ºC


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

*OEIRAS:
Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  19:02) 
Temperatura:  5.7°C 

*


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Sigo com 3,4ºC 

A previsão do IM é de -3ºC para aqui. Cool

Entretanto a previsão no meu site mostra pela 1ª vez Chuva/Neve para sábado


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

belem disse:


> Já fiz e tá igual...




Na previsão significativa para amanhã entre as 12 - 24H , continua pois acabei de verificar.

Entretanto por aqui 1.0ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Boas pessoal.
Sigo neste momento com 5,0ºC e a descer.


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

belem disse:


> Já fiz e tá igual...



Tens de seleccionar em cima a previsão parte da tarde (12-24) .


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Por aqui após uma máxima de 5,6ºC e uma miníma de 1,0ºC, levo 3,0, isto hoje vai descer bem, que boas que estão estas temperaturas


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Por aqui 4,4º (a 13,5mt altura)


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Ia pá tanta pagina , bem pessoal tive uma minima de sonho, hoje de manha estavam 1.2ºC registada pelas 7:35, brutal, nem sei a  quanto tempo não via tanta geada, tudo gelado fresquinho, tinha um bidón de 200 litros totalmente congelados.
Eram 16h ainda havia geada nos sitios mais abrigados.
Por volta das 17h já estavam 8ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 5.6ºC, e céu totalmente limpo (esta noite a estação vai aos negativos), esta realmente frio.

Por Bragança e que deve estar quentinho


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

*2,8ºc*


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

kikofra disse:


> como e que se calcula o sensação térmica?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_chill


----------



## rotivitor (8 Jan 2009 às 19:09)

Agora 0.5.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

A Temperatura não para de descer!! Não tarda toca o Alarme de Geada! Esta Noite vou aos Negativos!


*3,3ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Minho qual e a tua opiniao aqui pos "nossos lados" litoral norte?!
visto que coimbra situa-se a cerca de 70 metros acima do nivel do mar e eu a cerca de 200 m a nivel d mar e a 20 km da faixa costeira!?


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Boa noite! Tenho 0,6ºC agora (uau!) e acabei de ver no site do IM que amanhã há previsão de neve para COIMBRA (caso raro) e todo o norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.. É possível que neve nestas regiões como Leiria e Coimbra? Porque dão neve para Coimbra mas a temperatura de Leiria é bem mais baixa que a de Coimbra..

Algum de vocês tem previsões para os próximos quanto à precipatação/neve?
Se sim por favor respondam a minha mensagem!

Muito obrigado!


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura não para de descer!! Não tarda toca o Alarme de Geada! *Esta Noite vou aos Negativos*!
> 
> 
> *3,3ºC*



Podes querer, a minha miníma ontem foi atingida por volta das 5 horas da manhã, se hoje já vai nos 2,8 então nem se fala


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Minho qual e a tua opiniao aqui pos "nossos lados" litoral norte?!
> visto que coimbra situa-se a cerca de 70 metros acima do nivel do mar e eu a cerca de 200 m a nivel d mar e a 20 km da faixa costeira!?



Exacto se houver precipitaçao é muito provavel que caia qualque coisa aqui 

Como é que é minho


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Há alguma parte do site do IM, ou algum site, onde possa consultar os registos ao longo de diversos anos?
Gostava de saber a mínima absoluta aqui por Peniche... é que a temperatura continua a descer de uma forma louca... 4,4ºC... a continuar assim...


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Minho qual e a tua opiniao aqui pos "nossos lados" litoral norte?!
> visto que coimbra situa-se a cerca de 70 metros acima do nivel do mar e eu a cerca de 200 m a nivel d mar e a 20 km da faixa costeira!?



Não conto com nada para estas bandas. O problema é a banda de precipitação que não passa por estes lados.
Os últimos anos têm provado que só noroestes nos podem trazer alguma coisa em termos de precipitação. 

Mas se vier alguma coisa não me importo 


Por Melgaço registo 1.3ºC neste momento


----------



## snowstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Decerto que já notaram na previsão para esta sexta-feira para o Norte.
Muita neve!
Vejo em Viseu -6ºC, fora do normal.

Apreciem o belo panorama que se poderá criar. Confirmam os dados?

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html_prev.jsp dia 9


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Bom realmente desce muito rápidamente ....
0.2ºC agora por aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Minho disse:


> Não conto com nada para estas bandas. O problema é a banda de precipitação que não passa por estes lados.
> Os últimos anos têm provado que só noroestes nos podem trazer alguma coisa em termos de precipitação.
> 
> Mas se vier alguma coisa não me importo
> ...



 pode ser que a sorte esteja do nosso lado! 

0.5ºc ceu limpo espero ansioso pela proxima e definitiva run!!!!!!

stinger desta vez acho que nem e preciso ir ao sanatorio :P


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Neste momento por aqui estão 1.9ºC,incrivél.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Minho disse:


> Não conto com nada para estas bandas. O problema é a banda de precipitação que não passa por estes lados.
> Os últimos anos têm provado que só noroestes nos podem trazer alguma coisa em termos de precipitação.
> 
> Mas se vier alguma coisa não me importo
> ...



E isso deve-se ao vento que se regista em Melgaço? Parece-me estável já desde há algum tempo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Boas! Este evento está muito bom mesmo!

São 19:17 e tenho neste momento 6.6ºC, ainda menos que ontem. Pode ser que aqui chegue hoje a negativos. Recorde-se que esta manhã a mínima foi de 2.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Céu limpo e alguma brisa

Temp: *2,9ºC*


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

4.2 graus! que gelo!!!


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Por aqui sigo com 1.0ºC
Minima foi de -2.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Sigo com céu limpo e *5,3 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

E estou com 4.9ºC, esperemos que as nuvens não arruinem isto tudo, se não isto resume-se a ish.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Santos disse:


> Na previsão significativa para amanhã entre as 12 - 24H , continua pois acabei de verificar.
> 
> Entretanto por aqui 1.0ºC



É verdade agora já vi.


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

ninguém tem mesmo ideia de onde consultar o arquivo do IM ao longo dos anos??


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Será que há possibilidades de *nevar* por aqui em Lisboa, era tão bom...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Turista disse:


> ninguém tem mesmo ideia de onde consultar o arquivo do IM ao longo dos anos??



Desculpa, mas não sei


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

belem disse:


> É verdade agora já vi.



Óptimo 
Vamos ver....


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

2,99 ºc


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Temperatura a subir, agora com -0,3ºC


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

belem disse:


> E isso deve-se ao vento que se regista em Melgaço? Parece-me estável já desde há algum tempo.



Sem dúvida que é disso, tem estado um vento constante... Agora que o vento parou, volta a descer, 1.0ºC neste momento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

ok!!!mais uma vez os felizardos :PPP

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0016&q=Lisboa+forecast:hourly

que sorte alfacinhas este site vem +- ao encontro do nosso IM


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Por aqui Mini de -0,5ºC e Max de 8,2ºC ... Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo, e 3,3ºC


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

o freemeteo ja repos neve para gondomar mas ja se sabe que nao se pode confiar


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

tambem a previsao de neve para aqui http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0058&q=Leiria+forecast:hourly


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Em OEIRAS, 
TEMP deixou de descer pois o VENTO aumentou e rodou ligeiramente par NW.
Actualmente marca 5.8º


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Olá boa noite,

Hoje completamente diferente de ontem a esta hora,  sem nuvens agora bem mais frio e já bati a minima do dia. Estou com 3.9ºC


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Só é pena e que se vier a cair neve, não exista mais quantidade de precipitação (falta sempre alguma coisa).

Sigo com 5.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

_Ela_ não pára de descer... (Estou eufórico)!!

*2,8ºC*

Humidade nos 58%


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

kikofra disse:


> tambem a previsao de neve para aqui http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0058&q=Leiria+forecast:hourly



kikofra que maravilha  essas zonas se vier a confirmar vai ser uma festa  

impressionante nem 20 horas sao e estao 0.3 ºc   nao me lembro duma vaga de frio assim...


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

fsl disse:


> *OEIRAS:
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-01-09  19:02)
> Temperatura:  5.7°C
> 
> *


 Aqui na zona ainda vai chegar aos 0


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Acabei de ver e em alguns sites *já se confirma NEVE na zona de CALDAS, ALCOBAÇA, RIO MAIOR, LEIRIA, SANTARÉM e COIMBRA (Centro/Oeste) pela noite de amanha!!*

Se isto acontecer vai ser tão, TÃO bom!!


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui 0.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Gilmet disse:


> _Ela_ não pára de descer... (Estou eufórico)!!
> 
> *2,8ºC*
> 
> Humidade nos 58%



Novidade, hoje ninguém te pára 

Estou com 4.2ºC  a humidade tambem já começa a subir 43%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

Boas noitesdepois de um dia de sol onde mal se deu por ele 

Por aqui continua céu limpo e vento nulo,a temperatura vai descendo actual 1.6ºC. com 57%hr.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

Boas pessoal

Por cá finalmente a temperatura começa a descer está nos 4.4ºC


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

WhiteHope disse:


> Acabei de ver e em alguns sites *já se confirma NEVE na zona entre CALDAS e COIMBRA pela noite de amanha!!*
> 
> Se isto acontecer vai ser tão, TÃO bom!!



Com sorte ainda neva em Peniche...


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

kikofra disse:


> tambem a previsao de neve para aqui http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0058&q=Leiria+forecast:hourly



O mesmo Site dá aguaceiros de neve para a manhã de Sábado em Évora e Beja. Esperemos para ver, não estou muito esperançado numa quantidade relevante.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Peço muita desculpa pessoal, mas hoje vou ficar por aqui, *2,5ºC*, que nervos, vollto mais tarde


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

boa noite malta...

temp. min:0.0º
temp.max:7.5º

pressao:1018.1hpa
vento fraco de (w)
temp:3.1º
humid:72%
o ceu esta limpo


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Bem... para o IM colocar neve em Coimbra... ...  isto vai ser lindo, vai!!... Impressionante como a temperatura já estava negativa às 19h em Paços de Ferreira e só 2,6ºC na estação do IM no Porto...


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

2,22 ºc


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

boa noite muito fria
caneças 2,0Cº
vale nogueira 1,0Cº
grande diferença de ontem para hoje a mesma hora.
andre qual e a temperatura por ai na ramada?


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Está um friozinho danado!
3,7ºC. Bem mais fresco que ontem.

A humidade é que se mantém baixa.
Estou com 55%.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Mais uma actualização dos mapas das mínimas de hoje em Bragança.











Fonte: meteoPT e IM 




Foto tirada ás 8:45 no Eixo.









Foi aberto um tópico para os membros da região colocarem todas as fotos desta entrada fria.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/frio-em-braganca-5-11-de-janeiro-de-2009-a-2908.html#post108820








Neste momento -0,3ºC e céu muito nublado. 

As minhas estações estão a anunciar neve


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Nesta imagem é possível ver já a entrada de nebulosidade pelo extremo nordeste do país, o que está a justificar a queda menos acentuada da temperatura no distrito de Bragança, comparativamente ao resto do território.

Na minha opinião, é possível que se vejam os primeiros flocos esta noite no NE.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Os sortudos do costume...


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

Pelo avanço das nuvens na Meteorologia do MSN as nuvens vao ficar mais fortes mais para o centro/norte do país.. 

Isso é tao bom! Neve em muitos sitios!!


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

Lousano disse:


> Os sortudos do costume...



Talvez não sejam só eles! Há previsao de neve para Alvares, Leiria, Coimbra, Santarém, Rio Maior, entre outros


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Se nao nevar em Évora, mato-me                       de desilusao!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Sigo com céu limpo e *4,6 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Neste momento, a temperatura já vai bastante baixa.

T:* 0,3ºC* 
HR: *57%*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 20:05)

A Humidade vai subindo, e a Temperatura descendo... 

Humidade nos 61%, e Temperatura nos *2,4ºC*


----------



## rogers (8 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Não sei como anda a humidade mas está mais alta que ontem!

Agora: -1.5ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 0.2


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Neste momento 2,3º


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Dados actuais:

5,8º
1018 mb
Vento nulo
60% HR


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Céu limpo e *2,1ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

boa noite,

por aqui sigo com -1.8ºC 

ontem a esta hora tinha 2/3ºC positivos.....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

-1 ºc magnifico


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

4.0ºC (ontem tive este registo por volta da 1 da manhã) mais um recorde a caminhooo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

Em plena V.R.S.A. - Algarve:

TEMP ACTUAL: 4.8ºC  

A continuar assim vou aos negativos..


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

1,7ºC Impressionante


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

0,0ºC e 56%HR.

A neve está cada vez mais perto da fronteira...o radar já mostra alguma (ainda pouca) precipitação perto de Miranda.


PS: Grandes fotos Dan


----------



## pedrorod (8 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui vou com:
T:0,6ºc
HR:75%
Pressão:1017.5hPa
Pelas imagens de satélite já se nota a nebulosidade a vir para Portugal, podes ser que aqui caia qualquer coisa


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Por aqui vou com 3,8ºC e humidade de 50% o vento é fraco


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Esta noite vai ser mesmo fria...

T: *0,1ºC* 
HR:* 58%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

Eu tenho céu limpo.
Vento Faco ou nulo.
E tenho uma temperatura de *3,9ºC*.


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Por cá a temperatura continua a cair. Estão agora 3.4ºC a esta hora


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

E aí vou eu com 3.7ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

*3.7ºC*


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

aqui tenho -2ºc que bom se vier alguma coisa de madrogada é neve
eu nem vou dormir bem lol


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

A minha estação marca neste preciso momento:
T. *0,0ºC*
HR: *58%*
P. *10120,7mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Desce leve, levemente, como quem chama por mim.... 5.3ºC e a descer, mas devagarinho...
Vamos ver até onde vai...


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Não sei se servirá de muito mas tendo feito o trajecto Portimão-Faro na A22 há pouco _a cause du travail_ constatei através do sensor do carro que as temperaturas variavam entre os 0,0º e os 2,5º ainda antes das 20h. Mesmo aqui em Faro-cidade contando com o efeito de ilha urbana as temperaturas não vão além dos 3/3,5º. 

Se o GFS o permitir vai ser um sábado interessante...


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

1,31 ºc


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Vera Cruz de Marmelar, concelho de Portel, 20:30, -0,1 graus.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

por aqui temperatura estagnada nos -1.7ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

V.R.S.A. - Algarve


4.5ºC


----------



## Filipe (8 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Boa Noite!!!!

Por aqui, região de Almeida (Guarda), -5,6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Boas.

Tive uma maxima de 9,7ºC.

Por agora, 4,9ºC


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

-0,6ºC agora!! Que bom 

Espero que esta madrugada ultrapasse a última (cheguei aos -3,5ºC)


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Já estou abaixo dos 0ºC 

T: *-0,2ºC*
HR: *58%*


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Boa noite

Por aqui vou com 3,5º C. Céu limpo e vento fraco. Condições favoráveis, se se mativerem, para haver uma temperatura negativa, mais logo, de madrugada.


----------



## joaoj (8 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Boa noite
VEJAM A DESCIDA DA MINHA TEMPERATURA:







Vai parar ?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

Após uma pequena subida aos 2,7ºC, eis que _volto_ a descer, estando neste momento com *2,1ºC*

A Humidade continua a subir, estando nos 63% (Talvez uma pequena geada, amanhã...)


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Aqui na Cruz de Pau em Amora distrito de Setúbal a temperatura nada tem a ver com a de ontem. Muitissimo mais baixa. 
Neste momento vai nos 3,2 ºc. A página http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com até faz uma previsão de queda de neve aqui na Amora entre as 3h e as 6h da madrugada de sábado. Amora dista cerca de 12 Km de Lisboa. Vamos ver o que acontece...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Por aqui disparou agora o alarme de geada!
Estou com 3,0ºC.

Humidade nos 57%.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

ZéCa disse:


> Aqui na Cruz de Pau em Amora distrito de Setúbal a temperatura nada tem a ver com a de ontem. Muitissimo mais baixa.
> Neste momento vai nos 3,2 ºc. A página http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com até faz uma previsão de queda de neve aqui na Amora entre as 3h e as 6h da madrugada de sábado. Amora dista cerca de 12 Km de Lisboa. Vamos ver o que acontece...



É MESMO!!!!  

*MAS* só acredito quando vir 

Dados actuais:

5,3º
1018 mb
60% HR
Vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Humidade a subir a bom ritmo por aqui 79%

Temperatura a oscilar entre 1,9ºC e 1,7ºC mas com tendência a descer.

Razoavelmente mais baixa do que ontem a esta hora.
 Não me queria entusiasmar muito mas tenho esperança...  

Nem que sejam só uns floquinhos como em 2006 já me satisfazia


Correção de temperatura : Enquanto postava desceu para 1,2ºC
:assobio:


----------



## Nunotex (8 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Boas!
Isto hoje parece que vai ser complicado!!!

Estou com 1,2º e a descer....

Tou curioso até quanto desce durante a madrugada!


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui disparou agora o alarme de geada!
> Estou com 3,0ºC.
> 
> Humidade nos 57%.



A minha já apita a algum tempo 2,5ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Segundo as cartas que estive a ver, pode haver entrada de ar marítimo (vindo de sul) junto ao litoral durante o dia de amanhã, ou mesmo já na madrugada de amanhã . Esperemos que não, pois iria estragar a boa embalagem da descida de temperatura que está haver por aqui, Lisboa.
A experiência diz-me que, nestas condições, a mínima se regista por esta altura, subindo gradualmente ao longo da madrugada. Espero que não. A continuar assim, pode-se esperar para Lisboa uma mínima da ordem dos -2/-3º C


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Sigo com -0.4ºC
78%


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Aqui a temperatura subiu enquanto saí para comer algo, estavam 0,1ºC e agora 2.0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

vitamos disse:


> Cernache do Bonjardim está num planalto e é dos pontos mais elevados nas proximidades. Certamente que estás nos 400 metros. Se houver precipitação é possível que neve aí!



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento...

Bem entao pelas previsões do IM ai em Coimbra é que vai haver festa... o IM está com muita fé, e eu espero bem que desta nao fique de fora como da outra vez que até nevou no Litoral menos aqui. 
Espero bem que haja precipitação desta vez. E que na previsão para a capital de distrito (Castelo Branco) esta sequinho...

Sigo com *1.2ºC*


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Ufaaa! Lá consegui acabar de ler as resmas de páginas! 

Boas mínimas no nosso Portugal! 

A minha estação registou uma mínima de -0.9ºC.

O dia por aqui foi muito frio  , especialmente onde o sol pouco ou nada entrou.

Neste momento estou com 1.5C e a descer mais lentamente.
A máxima foi inferior à do dia anterior: 7ºC apenas! 

O gelo praticamente não apareceu devido à pouca HR, mas onde havia poças de água das últimas chuvas, elas gelaram. 

Quanto à neve ou falta dela, no Domingo falamos todos e veremos quem foram os pessimistas habituais, os optimistas fantasiosos e os realistas. 
Eu depois coloco por cá as fotos .


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

4.7ºC e a descer...
Parece que os nossos amigos transmontanos vão já ser presenteados esta noite...
Espero que não sejam garganeiros e guardem um pouquinho da branca para o resto do país...


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

Sigo 4.4ºC, esta a descer a bom ritmo


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Por aqui continua a subir agora 2.1ºC, significa uma subida de 2.0ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

3,8ºC e 56%RH
Continua a descer a um ritmo razoável.
Esta noite se não chega aos negativos anda lá muito perto disso.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Boas pessoal... por aqui sigo com 4,6ºc e 49%RH... isto hoje promete  
Não para de descer...


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Está a descer MUITO BEM. 4,7ºC neste momento. A este ritmo ainda vou ter 0º antes da meia noite, muito à vontade...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

O problema é que estamos mesmo na franja oeste deste conjunto anticiclónico e, a qualquer momento, pode ceder e haver uma invasão de ar marímo, logicamante bastante mais quente. Veremos o evoluir da situação. Torço para que o anticiclone não ceda por esta noite e madrugada. Iriam ser interessantes os registos de temperatura mínima em todo o País.


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

se o im dá neve e conservadores como são é porque ela vem de facto
agora é que não durmo mesmo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

V.R.S.A

TEMP_ACTUAL : 4.0ºC


ALCARIA DO CUME - FEITEIRA (585M):

-1 segundo freemeteo


Esta bacano...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Lightning disse:


> Está a descer MUITO BEM. 4,9ºC neste momento. A este ritmo ainda vou ter 0º antes da meia noite, muito à vontade...



Pois é, sigo com 4.4ºC, mas não sou tão optimista com a mínima, pelo menos antes da meia noite... Mas vamos ter fé...
Além disso, esperemos que, como foi referido ainda agora, não sejamos atingidos pelo ar marítimo, bastante mais quente, para nos estragar a festa...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

godzila disse:


> se o im sá neve e conservadores como são é porque ela vem de facto
> agora é que não durmo mesmo



Pois, mas é somente uma previsão. Outros metereologistas poderão prever algo diverso. Haja fé na Mãe Natureza


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

o radasmostra chuva em lisboa
que raio é que anda por lá
"alguem de lisboa, escuto..."


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui 1,9ºC em queda, vamos ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Está um ar gélido la fora..tal como disse de manha é muito provável que por aqui desça aos 0ºC e quem sabe -1ºC..vamos lá ver.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

agora estagnou um pouco nos 3.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois é, sigo com 4.4ºC, mas não sou tão optimista com a mínima, pelo menos antes da meia noite... Mas vamos ter fé...
> Além disso, esperemos que, como foi referido ainda agora, não sejamos atingidos pelo ar marítimo, bastante mais quente, para nos estragar a festa...



Eu estou a rezar para que isso não aconteça... 

NUNCA VI A TEMPERATURA DESCER TAO RÁPIDO   

4,5º AGORA


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Estou com *1,7ºC*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Boa noite 

Por aqui céu limpo.

4.2ºC

46% HR

1018.4 hpa

5Km/h N

Wind chill: 3.5

Ponto de Orvalho: -6.4


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Neste momento 0,5º


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Parece que a temperatura estagnou por cá. Estão 3.4ºC neste momento, muito frio lá fora para esta zona do país


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Por aqui já há carros com gelo. Espero que continue a descer


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Boa noite!!

Por aqui sigo com 1,6º e com a minha estação a dar NEVE


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

a temperatura subiu na ultima hora dos -1.8 para os -1.1
o que será que ai vem


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Aqui vou agora com 2,6ºC e 55%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui dia de muitas nuvens com chuva durante a tarde. Eis os valores de hoje e tb actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 8 de Janeiro de 2009 20:18:07

Temperature (°C):
Min - 12,6ºC
Max - 18,1ºC
Current          15,6
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    14,6
Wind chill       15,6
Heat index       15,6
Dew Point        12,7
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     12,2 NE
Average Speed    5,0 ESE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      5,4
Total yesterday  1,0
Total this month 17,2
Total this year  17,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1002,2
Trend (per hour) +0,8


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

*Às 20h* ("hora de jantar...")

*-6,1ºC *em Carrazeda de Ansiães
-5,8ºC em Penhas Douradas
-5,2ºC em Lamas de Mouro
-4,0ºC em Sabugal
-3,9ºC em Montalegre
-3,2ºC na Guarda
-3,0ºC em Trancoso



-1,4ºC na Praia da Rainha


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

godzila disse:


> o radasmostra chuva em lisboa
> que raio é que anda por lá
> "alguem de lisboa, escuto..."



Por aqui céu limpo. Uma pequena subida da temperatura. Agora tenho 4º C. Não estou a gostar

Acho que temos que


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

finalmente desceu dos 3.3 para 3.2ºC...tava difícil.


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Pessoal de Bragança, já devem ter a nebulosidade a começar a entrar. Já está muito perto também a precipitação, deve estar mesmo quase a cair qualquer coisa por aí.

Este episódio trouxe algumas surpresas em Espanha, vamos ver se se confirmam também deste lado. Para já parece que começa a ganhar mais consistencia a possibilidade de precipitação com um visivel aumento da instabilidade. O dificil vai ser passar a cordilheira cantábrica


----------



## WhiteHope (8 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

AnDré disse:


> *Às 20h* ("hora de jantar...")
> 
> *-6,1ºC *em Carrazeda de Ansiães
> -5,8ºC em Penhas Douradas
> ...



-1,1ºC perto de Alcobaça


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

por aqui barreira dos negativos ultrapassada 

-0.1°C


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

A temp. a subir dos 4.5 para os 4.6...


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

A temperatura parou agora um pouco nos *-0,3ºC*.

EDIT: *-0,4ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Por aqui há 10 minutos a temperatura estava nos 4ºC, mas subiu agora para os 4,4ºC!!

Ainda assim, para a hora que é, está MESMO FRIO!!!


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Incrível... CONTINUA... 4,1º 

O ar NÃO há-de entrar, e esta há-de ser a nossa noite de glória, que vai ficar nos nossos registos para sempre. Fé meus amigos, Fé...


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Por aqui continua a descer

1,5º

Parece-me que as temperaturas à beira-mar estão a ser influenciadas pela acção do ar marítimo. 

Que vos parece?


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Estou com 2,6ºC e humidade a subir em força 60%


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Boas.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Diabo! Subiu para os 4,5º C. Não estou a gostar nada. Pode ser que seja uma mera variação urbana pontual.
Temos que fazer a dança da neve


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Aqui continuamos a descer em grande ritmo, já sigo com 4,0ºc com a humidade a subir um pouco, está agora nos 52%RH... pessoal de santa marta digam lá a vossa localização.. eu estou perto dos correios, quem sobe a rua vira na 1ªesq..


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

Snow disse:


> Por aqui continua a descer
> 
> 1,5º
> 
> ...



Aqui em Peniche, estagnou nos 3.2ºC e a humidade tem vindo a subir... A minha estação prevê chuva...  lol


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

miguel disse:


> Estou com 2,6ºC e humidade a subir em força 60%



Humidade a subir pode ser mau sinal


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

por aqui vai descendo....neste momento -2.5ºC


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Neste momento estamos com 2,4ºc na Cruz de Pau em Amora.
A temperatura mínima atinge-se no último momento antes do sol nascer.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Sanxito disse:


> Aqui continuamos a descer em grande ritmo, já sigo com 4,0ºc com a humidade a subir um pouco, está agora nos 52%RH... pessoal de santa marta digam lá a vossa localização.. eu estou perto dos correios, quem sobe a rua vira na 1ªesq..



Já agora passavam aqui pela minha rua...  

3,9ºC


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Humidade a subir, e temperatura estagnada.
0,7º


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

Subam aqui mais um pouco e vamos beber um cafézinho ao Laranjeiro eheh


----------



## Nashville (8 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

CÉU LIMPO E VENTO NULO, CONDIÇÕES REUNIDAS PARA TER  MÍNIMAS HISTÓRICAS...

VAMOS LÁ PESSOAL SERÁ NESTA MADRUGADA QUE SE FARÃO REGISTAR
AS MÍNIMAS MAIS BAIXAS DESTA ""ENTRADA FRIA"" ...

E VAMOS TER FÉ QUANTO À POSSÍVEL QUEDA DE NEVE ....

SIGO COM 2.1ºC 
É DE SALIENTAR A HUMIDADE QUE JÁ SE FAZ SENTIR....


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

*-3.3ºC*.

A neve anda perto.


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Aqui pela vila pescatória, a temperatura a descer. Estou com *2,9ºC *


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Temperatura exterior: *2,3ºc*
Humidade relativa: *64%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *offºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *2,0ºc*
Pressão: *1018hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,0Km/h - NE*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Bgc disse:


> *-3.3ºC*.
> 
> A neve anda perto.



É verdade segundo o radar já neva em Zamora.

http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

0,8ºC e a descer, estão só menos 5ºC do que ontem a esta hora 

82% Humidade ... vai subindooooooo

O lado mau desta situação é que já estou um bocadinho aflita do joelho e do ombro  malditas lesões  Mas venha ele enquanto houver anti-inflamatórios vou combatendo a "coisa"


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Nova saída GFS. Parece que desta vez será o litoral o contemplado (à excessão do interior norte, como Bragança, Chaves ou Montalegre, que tambem terão precipitação, segundo o GFS). A acreditar no GFS das 18h (vale o que vale), existe uma linha de precipitação a varrer todo o litoral, de norte a sul. 
Isso não significa de imediato neve à cota 0, se bem que temos frio a 850, a 500 ainda é um pouco escasso. Porém tudo pode acontecer, lembrem-se que no episodio de 29 de Janeiro, nada apontava para neve à cota 0.

Em relação à humidade relativa, o mais interesante é ver a humidade relativa a 700hpa, pode ser um bom indicador.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Lightning disse:


> Incrível... CONTINUA... 4,1º
> 
> O ar NÃO há-de entrar, e esta há-de ser a nossa noite de glória, que vai ficar nos nossos registos para sempre. Fé meus amigos, Fé...



Por aqui estagnou há algum tempo nos 4.5ºC...
Já vi o caso mais bem parado...


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

vinc7e disse:


> por aqui vai descendo....neste momento -2.5ºC



Vais bem lançado... Aqui -0.5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

V.R.S.A

3.7Cº


----------



## RMira (8 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

filipept disse:


> Nova saída GFS. Parece que desta vez será o litoral o contemplado (à excessão do interior norte, como Bragança, Chaves ou Montalegre, que tambem terão precipitação, segundo o GFS). A acreditar no GFS das 18h (vale o que vale), existe uma linha de precipitação a varrer todo o litoral, de norte a sul.
> Isso não significa de imediato neve à cota 0, se bem que temos frio a 850, a 500 ainda é um pouco escasso. Porém tudo pode acontecer, lembrem-se que no episodio de 29 de Janeiro, nada apontava para neve à cota 0.
> 
> Em relação à humidade relativa, o mais interesante é ver a humidade relativa a 700hpa, pode ser um bom indicador.




Mas desta vez há um grande indicador...saída após saída a espessura está abaixo dos 528dam...isso só por si é importantissimo!


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

*0,3ºC * Estou quase lá falta só um danoninho !


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Finalmente -0,1 º na minha estação. Tambem estou pronto para mais uma festa. Estranho a previsão para Coimbra e Beira Baixa e nada para o Alto Alentejo (S.Mamede, 1025 m).


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *1,3ºC*


----------



## storm (8 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Já vou nos 3.6ºC, se tudo continuar assim a descer amanha deve estar perto de -1ºC. e assim me despeço


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

O *Gilmet* telefonou-me agora completamente eufórico!
Anda pelos recantos de Mira-Sintra, e parece que encontrou um lugar junto a uma ribeira onde a temperatura já está nos -1,4ºC e já com acumulação de geada.
É um frio democrático, este que nos abraça!

------------------

Por aqui sigo completamente estagnado nos 2,6ºC.
Agora só mais logo é que deve voltar a descer com força. Assim o espero.
A humidade mantém-se baixa, nos 59%.


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

Não baixa dos 3,1ºC 
Já a humidade já vai nos 67%


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

tentei ligar a estação a ver que da, ja marca 6.1 ha um bom tempo, acho que desta é que foi kaput


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

Estou com 2.9ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Céu limpo.

4ºc

48% HR


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

-0,07 ºc


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

foi so eu que nao consegui aceder agora ao site ?


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

O alarme de formação de gelo da minha estação disparou


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

O servidor do Meteopt teve um bloqueio durante alguns minutos 
É do tráfego!
Há 4h atrás (18h), em Soria (Espanha), já se acumulavam 0.6 de precipitação, graças à neve e valores bem altos de humidade.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Pelas imagens de satelite parece-me que a depressão segue agora no sentido E-W e não tanto NE-SW.Acredito que vá atingir em grande o Norte. Ainda esta madrugada talvez !!! Cá para baixo...hum....

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho neste momento *1,5ºC* e 63%HR o vento é nulo


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Também estava com dificuldades em entrar ainda há pouco..


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

mirones disse:


> Mas desta vez há um grande indicador...saída após saída a espessura está abaixo dos 528dam...isso só por si é importantissimo!



Exactamente, já ajuda a compensar o temperatura a 500hpa bem como o geopotencial um pouco alto a 850hpa.


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

kikofra disse:


> foi so eu que nao consegui aceder agora ao site ?



Eu também não estava a conseguir aceder ao site! Imagina porquê? 

Por cá a temperatura continua a baixar, estou neste momento com 2.5ºC


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui por Setúbal ja estive 1,1ºC mas agora tenho 1,4ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

por aqui ando nos *2.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Neste momento igualo a Temperatura Mínima do dia, com *1,0ºC*

Humidade nos *71%*
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Dados actuais:

3,3º
1018 mb
68% HR
Vento nulo
Céu limpo.

Se a HR continua a subir vai ficar tudo branquinho


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

AnDré disse:


> O *Gilmet* telefonou-me agora completamente eufórico!
> Anda pelos recantos de Mira-Sintra, e parece que encontrou um lugar junto a uma ribeira onde a temperatura já está nos -1,4ºC e já com acumulação de geada.
> É um frio democrático, este que nos abraça!
> 
> ...



Brutal!!
Faz-me lembrar quando tive em Vila Real e fui fazer trabalho de campo junto ao Rio Corgo! Tava cheio de geada e o frio era forte.
Subindo a encosta contudo o frio abrandava e estava seco. 
No Poceirão também deve estar interessante.


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

ta a bombar lol ja ta a descer!!! se calhar ta se a habituar ao frio 5.9


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

acabou de descer para *2.7ºC*


----------



## Weatherman (8 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Estou com -2,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

e estou com *0,1ºC* prestes a chegar ao tracinho. Ainda bato a minima do dia de -1,1ºC


----------



## Redfish (8 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

0º


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Já esteve na casa dos 3ºC (3.8ºC), mas agora deu um saltinho para os 4ºC...
E tive muita dificuldade em aceder ao forum...


----------



## Lince (8 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Céu limpo

temperatura     -5.1º


----------



## rotivitor (8 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Agora -1.0 e o meu carro todo gelado. Em 10 minutos ficou com uma camada de gelo. 
Neve na Lousã? Espero bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

Mas que Frio que está aqui, neste momento estão -0.1ºC


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

boa noite pessoal...
aqui continua bem frio, estou com 0.3º
estou quase atinguir a minima da noite passada(0.0º)

amh ainda gostava de ver nevar
ficava mesmo feliz...a esperança e a ultima a morrer


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

A temperatura aqui voltou a descer!
Está nos 4,3ºC neste momento!

PS: 4,2ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo na mesma,céu limpo e nada se mexe

Dados actuais 0.4ºC pressão 1017.9hpa com 64%hr.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

*2.6ºC* pela segunda vez quebrei a mínima de 2008


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

*-1,3º*

A descer outra vez.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Bgc disse:


> O servidor do Meteopt teve um bloqueio durante alguns minutos
> É do tráfego!



Já ontem também tive grande parte da noite em conseguir entrar no meteoPT...o tráfego tem destas coisas e Sábado com os Lisboetas a "alucinar" isto vai estar impossível

Também vejo boas hipoteses para o litoral Centro e Sul para Sábado...vamos ver o isto nos vai trazer


Por Bragança aguardamos os primeiros flocos. Neste momento -2,0ºC  mas já esteve nos -2,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*2.5ºC* já??


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Hoje já vou com -1.5ºC.
O carro dos meus pais indica -2ºC e´a canalização exterior já começa a congelar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*-0,3ºC* agora e continua a descer


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Por aqui -1.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Felizmente continua a descer sem interrupções. 3,1º


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*2.4ºC* força tenho que bater os 0.4ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*2.3ºC??*

ligou o turbo agora?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Estou com 2.6ºC  isto está espetacular.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Pelas imagens de satelite parece-me que a depressão segue agora no sentido E-W e não tanto NE-SW.Acredito que vá atingir em grande o Norte. Ainda esta madrugada talvez !!! Cá para baixo...hum....

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

Continua a cair

0,8º


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Finalmente depois de uma subida e postriormente uma estagnação da temperatura eis que volta a descer 4.6 para 4.5 cº


----------



## Weatherman (8 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

estagnou nos -2,3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

É fantástico , o frio lá fora faz-se notar muito bem...

T:* -0,9ºC*
HR: *58%*

EDIT: T: *-1,0ºC*


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui estagnou nos 0,0º.

Será que a frente que surge a Oeste não e que começa a fazer influência no Litoral Sul e Centro não irá aumentar as temperaturas nesses locais?


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*2.2ºc*


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

Brigantia disse:


> Já ontem também tive grande parte da noite sem conseguir entrar no meteoPT...o tráfego tem destas coisas e Sábado com os Lisboetas a "alucinar" isto vai estar impossivel
> 
> Também vejo boas hipoteses para o litoral Centro e Sul para Sábado...vamos ver o isto nos vai trazer
> 
> ...



Por essa altura já não estará menos frio?

Em Bragança está só isso por causa das nuvens?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui estagnou nos 0,0º.
> 
> Será que a frente que surge a Oeste não e que começa a fazer influência no Litoral Sul e Centro não irá aumentar as temperaturas nesses locais?



Tb ja estive para fazer essa pergunta nas previsões!!! Parece que duas forças vão encontrar-se....quem ganhará?


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

belem disse:


> Por essa altura já não estará menos frio?
> 
> Em Bragança está só isso por causa das nuvens?



Claro, a nebulosidade está a entrar rapidamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

V.r.s.a.

2.9cº


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

-3.4º c


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

belem disse:


> Por essa altura já não estará menos frio?
> 
> Em Bragança está só isso por causa das nuvens?



Exacto aqui o céu já se apresenta muito nublado e do lado de lá da fronteira já neva apesar de ser de forma fraca...


1,9ºC, 71%HR, 1017hPa e -7ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Incrivel -0.6ºC neste momento


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Lightning disse:


> Felizmente continua a descer sem interrupções. 3,1º



Por aqui os meus sensores coincidem nos 3.9ºC (mas podem estar momentaneamente alterados pelo A/C que liguei há pouco e pode estar-lhes a dar um bafo menos frio...
De qualquer forma, fui agora à estação de Corroios, e o carro, ao chegar a casa, e ao nivel do solo, marca 1ºC(!)


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Continua a descer, agora a um belo ritmo: 4,0ºC agora!!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

1.7 cº neste momento!

Humidade 63 % 

Vento ESE 4 km/h

Pressão 1018 hpa

Em vista uma noite muito fria....

Desde as 20 horas até agora a temp já  caiu 2.3 c ...


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

5,5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura estagnada nestes últimos minutos.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *3,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *61 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *-3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Tb ja estive para fazer essa pergunta nas previsões!!! Parece que duas forças vão encontrar-se....quem ganhará?



Torçamos para que vença o anticiclone aliado à depressão em altitude estendida a todo o Pais. Este era o cenário ideal. Pode ser... veremos.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

*2.1ºc*


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Vou registando *-2,3ºC*, mas já esteve em *-2,8ºC*...

A HR é baixa, *70%,* e a minha estação não prevê precipitação... Badalhoca... oxalá se engane.




________________


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

A temperatura voltou a subir. Estou com 4,9º C. Mau sinal


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

-1.6ºC.Queria que a mínima andasse nos -4ºC só que não sei.


----------



## Nashville (8 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

estou confiante


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

Uau.. 59 membros online  .


T: *-1,1ºC* 
HR:* 58%*
P:* 1020,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Relâmpago disse:


> A temperatura voltou a subir. Estou com 4,9º C. Mau sinal



É mesmo! Mas tudo poderá mudar ainda!


----------



## Sueste (8 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de norte e muito frio lá fora.... *1.9ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Utilizadores a ler este tópico: 132 (61 membros e 71 visitantes)


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui os meus sensores coincidem nos 3.9ºC (mas podem estar momentaneamente alterados pelo A/C que liguei há pouco e pode estar-lhes a dar um bafo menos frio...
> De qualquer forma, fui agora à estação de Corroios, e o carro, ao chegar a casa, e ao nivel do solo, marca 1ºC(!)



1 grau??? Credo...  

Eu registo 2,8 neste momento. 

Ai esta HR... 71%


----------



## rogers (8 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Humidade em alta! (não tenho dados)

Temp: -2.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

O forum está com quase 300 utilizadores online!!!!

Qual é o nosso record?


________________


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

-1.2ºC
Está ca quase toda a familia meteopt


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Vou agora com 2,0ºc mas já tive 1,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Temperatura: 2,6 graus | HR: 72% e a aumentar


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

E continua a descer vigorosamente: 3,4ºC

Já bati a minima do dia!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Às 22:47

Covilhã: - 2,3ºC (Fonte:http://www.meteocovilha.com/); no site do IM, às 21 horas, estavam - 0,9ºC. A primeira estação situa-se a cerca de 750 m de altitude e a da rede oficial do IM situa-se a cerca de 450 m de altitude.

Albufeira: 3,2 ºC (No meu termómetro doméstico);

Para amanhã o www.aemet.es prevê uma possibilidade de 50% de queda de neve em localidades perto da fronteira portuguesa, nas Beiras e Trás-os-Montes. O nosso IM também prevê possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos de neve no Norte e Centro, aproximadamente acima dos 700m.

Acredito que, se ocorrerem, serão a cotas ligeiramente inferiores (talvez acima dos 500 m), mas serão sempre valores baixos de precipitação. Estamos a menos de 24 h e é altamente improvável uma mudança drástica nesta previsão.

Veremos...


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

-2,6ºC na Praia da Rainha de acordo com a Observação do IM..é desta que vou lá dar um mergulho


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Uau!!  *0,7ºC*  às 23h00 

Pode ser que ainda chegue aos negativos ainda hoje 
(se a neblusidade deixar)


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

acabei de bater nos 0.0º ole ole ole
esta bonito esta


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Aumenta a precipitação na Província de Zamora.






©  AEMET


Vamos ver para onde se dirige esta linha de precipitação...

http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm

http://www.sat24.com/sp



1,8ºC e 70%HR


----------



## carpetinas (8 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui às 23h 0,1º C. Isto Promete!!!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

AnDré disse:


> O *Gilmet* telefonou-me agora completamente eufórico!
> Anda pelos recantos de Mira-Sintra, e parece que encontrou um lugar junto a uma ribeira onde a temperatura já está nos -1,4ºC e já com acumulação de geada.
> É um frio democrático, este que nos abraça!




Pois foi! Resolvi ir _alí abaixo_, à Ribeira Das Jardas, que passa mesmo aqui ao lado!

Nunca pensei que as Temperaturas descessem tanto...

Cheguei a registar *-2,0ºC*





_*(Não liguem à hora)*_

Os Carros, lá perto, estavam neste lindo estado... Cobertos por uma bela camada de Gelo!








Neste momento, por aquo, tenho 1,4ºC de Temperatura, 71% de Humidade, e Vento nos 0,0 km/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

neva em burgos


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

E desce -1.7ºC.


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

4.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

2,5 graus. 72% HR. Não sei se chego aos 0 antes da meia noite... Se chegar é depois, quase de certeza...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Gilmet disse:


>



Excelente foto, muito representativa !


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Enquanto Mira-Sintra segue com 1,3ºc (Gilmet) e Queluz com 2,6ºc por aqui não baixo dos 3,7ºc. Ainda por cima o Freemeteo que vinha dando hipóteses de neve fraca aqui para Sintra no Sábado já tirou essa previsão
 Enfim...


----------



## Weatherman (8 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

recomeçou a descer -2,6ºC


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Aqui na Cruz de Pau (Amora) já está nos 1,8ºc


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite,
Espectáculo, aqui neste momento *+1,1º*, mínima de ontem batida, Margem Sul a caminho dos negativos. Espero daqui a pouco comemorar!


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

OEIRAS:
Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-01-09 23:02) 
Temperatura: 3.3°C Wind chill: 3.3°C Humidade: 69%


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

por aqui ja vou com -3.5ºC

hoje é pa bater todos os recordes


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

brrr  2,5ºC e continua a descer..estou curioso para saber a temperatura ás 00h.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

É lá!! A minha estação já apita!! Alarme de Geada!!!
Neste momento 3,0ºC!!
Recorde absoluto da minha estação!!!


----------



## *Dave* (8 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Neste momento:
T. *-1,2ºC*
HR. *58%*
P.* 1020,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Bgc (8 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Impressionantes os -7.0ºC registados às 22h em Carrazeda de Ansiães, na estação do IM...


----------



## ALV72 (8 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Aqui por Poiares o meu aparelho mostra -2,3


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

*2,3º
73% hr*


----------



## amarusp (8 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

-2,6 em Loriga


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Já nem digo mais nada: 2,5ºC! Ainda nem são 00h!

PS: isto está mesmo dificil aceder ao fórum!!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite parece-me que a depressão segue agora no sentido E-W e não tanto NE-SW.Acredito que vá atingir em grande o Norte. Ainda esta madrugada talvez !!! Cá para baixo...hum....
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp



Parece que sim, que se desloca mais aqui para o Norte

Talvez aqui para o litoral só chegue de manhã cedo  (6ou 7horas da manhã o céu vai tapar) e vai encontrar temperaturas muito baixas de 0 graus ou menos por isso ( havendo precipitação) não me admira nada que caiam uns flocos de neve no Porto ou arredores.É uma hipótesse muito remota mas com o frio que está quer á superficie quer em altura já não digo nada.....


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Nota-se bem no fórum que está frio...!  PEssoal de Bragança, olhos no céu porque há de estar a chegar a nebulosidade ai...E depois protejam-se pelo sim pelo não...É que com as temperaturas que vão estar, podem cair icebergs!!
Para amanhã, ainda estou um bocadinho receoso e não ponho as mãos no fogo para não me iludir, mas estou curioso!
Pelo Porto, registo 1,1ºC.


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

OEIRAS:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-01-09 23:17)
Temperatura: 2.8°C 	Wind chill: 2.8°C 	Humidade: 70%


----------



## Met (8 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Ajuda pf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Está muito complicado o acompanhamento!!!!
Estou a fazer refresh a toda a hora para conseguir reentrar no meteopt!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*-2,1º *
às 23:12h


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Céu limpo

3.9ºC

49% HR


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Hoje com esta nebulosidade a temperatura quase não desce, até preferia que não nevasse e estivesse céu limpo só para ver até onde a temperatura ia... 

Neste momento tenho -2,3ºC, 68% e 1019 hPa com céu muito nublado, no entanto as nuvens são ainda pouco compactas e não ameaçam precipitação.


----------



## profgeo (8 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

boa noite pessoal ! estou a ver que por aqui esta td animado com as temperaturas no rectangulo.... por aqui , na madeira, o tempo de ceu nublado...e alguns aguaceiros pela tarde.... e temperaturas agradaveis...

estive a ver o site do IM, e esta previsto NEVE em COiMBRAAAA??!!!!

será possivel??????

neste momento, no caniço algum nevoeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Bom, por aqui, sigo com 2.6ºC a mínima e assim não tenho ainda a mínima do dia.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Boas
Aqui em Oeiras já vai em 2.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Por hoje fico por aqui com céu limpo e com 0.4ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

profgeo disse:


> boa noite pessoal ! estou a ver que por aqui esta td animado com as temperaturas no rectangulo.... por aqui , na madeira, o tempo de ceu nublado...e alguns aguaceiros pela tarde.... e temperaturas agradaveis...
> 
> estive a ver o site do IM, e esta previsto NEVE em COiMBRAAAA??!!!!
> 
> ...



 É um pequeno devaneio...é possível, mas vamos ver..!


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

-0,77 ºC


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

continua a descer -0.2º
apanhei coragem e sai a rua os carros ja tem gelo
tou com uma humidade de 83%.


----------



## fsl (8 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

OEIRAS :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-01-09 23:32)
Temperatura: 2.6°C 	Wind chill: 2.6°C 	Humidade: 72%


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Pessoal a precipitaçao é ja esta noite ou na proxima aqui para a regiao do porto??


abc


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Nota-se bem no fórum que está frio...!  PEssoal de Bragança, olhos no céu porque há de estar a chegar a nebulosidade ai...E depois protejam-se pelo sim pelo não...É que com as temperaturas que vão estar, podem cair icebergs!!
> Para amanhã, ainda estou um bocadinho receoso e não ponho as mãos no fogo para não me iludir, mas estou curioso!
> Pelo Porto, registo 1,1ºC.



Pelo menos uns flocos perdidos no meio de um aguaceiro acho perfeitamente possível. Até pelo cariz convectivo da precipitação 

Mas gostava de ouvir mais opiniões


----------



## Turista (8 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Estagnou nos 2,8ºC  mas a HR continua a subir


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Por Melgaço tal como Bragança e em completo contraciclo ao resto de praticamente todo o pais apenas registo 1.0ºC.  Deixem as nuvens entrar!


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Parece que a temperatura estagnou aqui...  

Mas a HR continua a subir... 74%


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui, a temperatura vai subindo.
Há duas horas tinha 2,4ºC.

Agora tenho 2,8ºC.
Humidade estagnada nos 59%.


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Eu só temo é a aproximação das nuvens...Se bem que elas estão a entrar favoravelmente para  a manutenção e não grande subida da temperatura!Basta ver o exemplo de Bragança...Mas se realmente tivermos as nuvens aqui à hora esperada, então podemos manter valores de temperatura bastante baixos no dia de amanhã e a máxima não ser elevada devido à pouca radiância solar!Estou como São Tomé...Ver para crer!


----------



## Bruno (8 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boas,

Estava difícil entrar no fórum,

aqui por Albarraque (Sintra) estão 1,6ºC, e com bastante mais humidade que ontem, está nos 73%


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

2,4ºC com 60% de humidade!


----------



## Filipe (8 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite!

Por aqui,  -8,4ºC....


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

aqui continua a descer: neste momento tenho 4.8 graus.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal a precipitaçao é ja esta noite ou na proxima aqui para a regiao do porto??
> 
> 
> abc



Em princípio o céu deve começar a encobrir lá para as 6/7 da manhã , neste momento a nebulosidade maior está no interior da galiza e nordeste transmontano..., se trouxer precipitação .....e estiverem 0 graus ou menos....há festa pela certa!

Também pode chegar antes e impedir uma descida maior das temperaturas na madrugada de amanhã ( já o está a fazer em Bragança)

Vamos aguardar, para já levo 1.3 cº


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

-3ºC em Paços de Ferreira...antes da meia-noite...
ui...isto vai lindo, vai...


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Aqui no Fogueteiro *+0,7º* às 23h30, mas manteve durante os últimos 20 minutos, espero que não fique por aqui, está quase... mas pelo que vejo da evolução aqui nas redondezas, talvez já não vá descer grande coisa...
Estou a postar agora enquanto consigo, caiu o acesso ao forum e demorei quase 1/2 hora para conseguir entrar, está mesmo concorrido


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

*1.7ºc*


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Segue com -0,5º


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

> 2009-01-08 (IM)
> 
> Devido à massa de ar frio que tem afectado o território continental nos últimos dias, observaram-se hoje temperaturas extremamente baixas em todo o território continental.
> 
> ...



IM

Será que nesta noite serão batidos alguns records


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Está a cair outra vez. Passei de -1.8ºC para -2.3ºC.


----------



## Magnusson (8 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

É impressão minha ou a temperatura está a aumentar na zona de Lisboa?


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Boas


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

por aqui -3.6ºC


----------



## profgeo (8 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

tiagofsky

hehhehe veremos se isso acontece... como ja tinha referidooo, acredito mais aqui neste forum que em certas informaçoes do IM


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Levo apenas  5ºC negativos (já esteve nos 6 abaixo de zero...).
Apesar de tudo ainda está quente para a época...
Boa noite ó _"siberianos"_ do fórum


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Por terras raianas vamos com 0ºC e uma HR de 59%.

Daqui a pouco vou ver se já há gelo algures na rua.


----------



## Acardoso (8 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

continua a descida..vou com -0.4º


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

boas,

Sigo com -3ºC, la fora esta uma sensação termica muito fria, o meu chafariz do jardim desde das 22h k congelou por completo... se a precipitação viesse durante a noite talvez houvesse surpresas... vamos aguardar!


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Ja cheguei a minima do dia *0,1ºC*, mas no entanto subiu aos actuais *0,3ºC*


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

A temperatura está a aumentar ligeiramente em todo o pais.

Influência da injecção de ar marítimo?

Influência da brisa que se levantou?

Que dizem?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite!!!
ceu limpo -2ºc isto promete


----------



## iceworld (8 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Bom, fui dar uma volta a para sentir o frio que tanto gosto e o carro marcava entre -1 e -2 

Fiquei muito confuso quando fui ver o IM e verifiquei que para amanhã de tarde dão neve em Coimbra.Isto na previsão significativa(mapas), pois na descritiva dão 700 metros de cota de neve. Julgo que deveriam ser mais cuidados na elaboração destes mapas em dias destes, porque ainda hoje ouvi uma meteorologista do IM dizer que pode nevar há cota 0. 
Se existe essa possibilidade porque não dizê-lo de uma forma clara e natural?


Claro que depois de ver os mapas fiquei super alerta e a precisar de uns calmex.
Se isso vier acontecer é merecido porque nós aqui em Coimbra temos visto sempre tudo a passar ao lado já lá vão sei lá quantos anos (20?)
A ver vamos......


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Estremoz: Neste momento 0,5 ºC e 1019 hPa. Máxima de hoje foi de 6,5 ºC.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Snow disse:


> A temperatura está a aumentar ligeiramente em todo o pais.
> 
> Influência da injecção de ar marítimo?
> 
> ...



A SUA RESPOSTA É...... MENTIRA!     

Aqui continua a baixar. Vento NULO. 2,2º


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

*1.5ºc*


----------



## PêJê (8 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Viva a todos.
Isto tá mesmo animado.
Alguém pode analizar o que diz o radar do IM?
Aquela mancha azul a Sul de Setubal será mesmo precipitação?


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Snow disse:


> A temperatura está a aumentar ligeiramente em todo o pais.
> 
> Influência da injecção de ar marítimo?
> 
> ...



Por aqui continua descendente. Neste momento -0,7º


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Vou acampar qui toda a noite 

Ja montei a tenda


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Lightning disse:


> A SUA RESPOSTA É...... MENTIRA!
> 
> Aqui continua a baixar. Vento NULO. 2,2º



Assim sendo são boas noticias, mas está-se a verificar um ligeiro aumento da temperatura em algumas regiões do País.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Dados actuais:

3.8ºC

49% HR

1017.4 hpa

6km/h NW

Wind Chill: 2.4

Ponto de orvalho: -5.9


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Por aqui, *-2,4º* estáveis...


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Snow disse:


> A temperatura está a aumentar ligeiramente em todo o pais.
> 
> Influência da injecção de ar marítimo?
> 
> ...




....todo o pais nao...por aqui continua a descer....ja vai nos -3.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

PêJê disse:


> Viva a todos.
> Isto tá mesmo animado.
> Alguém pode analizar o que diz o radar do IM?
> Aquela mancha azul a Sul de Setubal será mesmo precipitação?



É pouca coisa, provavelmente nem estará a precepitar.


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui nada de subidas, sigo com -3.2ºC, a mínima do dia 

A mesa do jardim já congelou 

Espero que a mínima seja estragada pela entrada de nuvens de manhã cedo, era um óptimo sinal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hour...q=Gondomar,+Porto+forecast:hourly&weap=0#day1



woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww 



LINDO!!!


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Boas pessoal

Aqui por Abrantes na ultima hora a temperatura já esteve nos -0.2ºC, depois subiu num espaço de 10 minutos (mais coisa menos coisa) até aos 1.4ºC e neste momento voltou a descer até aos 0.7ºC actuais.

P.S.: Tava dificil entrar no forum. Porque será


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Levo apenas  5ºC negativos (já esteve nos 6 abaixo de zero...).
> Apesar de tudo ainda está quente para a época...
> Boa noite ó _"siberianos"_ do fórum



-6ºC ? Cá pra mim tens o sensor no congelador... Com esse frio só à lareira... É desta que o stock de móveis vai esgotar


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Eu quase que nem ia postar, porque imagino que neste momento mal temos tempo para ler os nossos proprios posts (que escorrem por aqui a dentro) fará os dos outros. 

De qualquer forma, precisamos todos de uns calmexs, porque a precipitação continental que iremos ver é reduzida. Aqui pode nem nevar nada e nevar no centro do porto. é uma questão de sorte geofísica! 

Mas pronto, o porto-setubal foi aborrecido, mais vale esta excitação. 

Por aqui -2,5º, nada de especial.a ver...


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Pronto. Meia-noite. 2,2º e 73% HR. 

Vamos lá ver se esta noite o algarismo 0 se estreia aqui... era muito bom se tal acontecesse   

Até amanhã.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui anda a oscilar mas sempre em valores cada vez mais baixos. temperatura às 0h:-2.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Termino o dia com 2,1ºC e 61% de humidade!!!! É a minima do dia e da minha estação!!!

Se continuar a descer como tem estado, vai dar uma temperatura jeitosa durante a madrugada!!

PS: Bom seguimento durante esta madrugada para os corajosos!!Boa noite!


----------



## Acardoso (9 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Fecho o dia em queda já vou nos -0.8º huip huip

Pressão: 1018.1hpa
Humid: 84%
Ausência de vento
O céu esta LIMPO

A esperança e a ultima a morrer
Boa noite malta


----------



## Bruno (9 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Aqui à meia-noite estão 1,2ºC

a mínima de dia 8 foi de 0,3ºC por volta das 7 da manhã

vamos lá ver se é desta que vai abaixo de zero


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

*1.4ºC* já se nota também alguma humidade no ar


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Depois de ter ido aos 2,3ºC, eis que se dá uma *GRANDE* queda, pelo que Neste Momento tenho *0,7ºC*

Humidade nos *77%*


Até logo!


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Na Cruz de Pau (Amora) neste momento 0,8ºc


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

-1,5ºC e o céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Despeço-me por hoje com 2,8ºC 
Amanhã estou curioso para acordar e ver até quanto desceu a mínima.
Abraços a todos e boa neve para quem tiver sorte


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Entretanto já baixou para 1,9ºC!!

Fiquem bem!


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

boa noite pessoal vou colocar os dados da meia noite, só agora é que cheguei do trabalho portanto vou dar as noticias.

(Amadora - Venteira)
Temp actual: 0.9ºC
HR: 71%
P: 1017mb/hPa

Nota:
 - Á meia noite bati a minima do dia 8 de Janeiro de 1ºC.
 - Em lisboa junto ao parque das nações o meu veiculo marcava 4ºC.

A coisa está aquecer!!!!


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Bem em menos de 10 minutos desceu para os actuais -0.6ºC, se continuar assim vai ser uma noite para recordar.

De realçar também a humidade que tem vindo a subir, e está neste momento nos 78%

Afinal já está nos *-0.8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Estou a começar a descer de novo e bom ritmo estou com 1.9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

por ca despeco-me com -3.5ºC

e ja agora..

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0008&q=Braga+forecast:hourly

hmmmmm


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Portel à meia noite:

T: -1,8¤C
HR: 61 %
Vento inexistente
Céu limpo


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Ainda existe alguma probabilidade de nevar cá em Évora???


----------



## Acardoso (9 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

nao posso ir chonar sem por o novo valo...
-1.2 e a primeira vez que tenho valores tao baixos

boa noite malta


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Por aqui também começa a descer a bom ritmo

3.9ºC (00:00)

3.5ºC (00:13)


----------



## jonaslor (9 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Despeço-me com -2,4ºC

Ate amanha


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

15m e nada mexeu mantenho 0.9ºC.. DESCE!!!!!!!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

...fui la fora 

e reparei que as nuvens estão a chegar, o ceu a norte e a leste ja esta bastante nublado......pode ser que seja desta


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

- 1,1 ºC  e continua a descer

HR 84% e a subir

Vento 0 km

Woooww !!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

vinc7e creio que temos uma excelente hipotse para ver uns farrapos temperatura nao e problema a precipitaçao e escassa mas mesmo assim acho que da para algo..começei acreditar desde que o nosso IM colocou neve para coimbra e esta actualizaçao deste site da confiança extra!

resta esperar e agora olhos postos na imagem de satelite!

Pessoal a festa vai começar!!!!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Vento parou a temperatura continua a descer para 3.2C e a humidade a subir para 52% HR


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

(Amadora - Venteira)
Céu limpo, não há nada no céu só estrelas e .

(Sobral de Monte Agraço - Freiria)
Dados recolhidos no automóvel -3.0ºC, também tenho a informação que a água nos canos congelou!


----------



## rotivitor (9 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

para sexta "Continuação de tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no
interior e que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.
Neblina ou nevoeiro no nordeste transmontano, que poderá
persistir durante o dia"
Mas Coimbra está a menos de 700m e estão a prever queda de neve para a tarde. Lousã -1.3


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vinc7e creio que temos uma excelente hipotse para ver uns farrapos temperatura nao e problema a precipitaçao e escassa mas mesmo assim acho que da para algo..começei acreditar desde que o nosso IM colocou neve para coimbra e esta actualizaçao deste site da confiança extra!
> 
> resta esperar e agora olhos postos na imagem de satelite!
> 
> Pessoal a festa vai começar!!!!



Acho que não há precipitação esta noite Charlie. Ou estou enganado?


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

Após ter subido aos -1.8ºC volto aos-2.2ºC


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

O Freemeteo amigo já diz que está a nevar em Bragança com -2ºC 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vinc7e creio que temos uma excelente hipotse para ver uns farrapos temperatura nao e problema a precipitaçao e escassa mas mesmo assim acho que da para algo..começei acreditar desde que o nosso IM colocou neve para coimbra e esta actualizaçao deste site da confiança extra!
> 
> resta esperar e agora olhos postos na imagem de satelite!
> 
> Pessoal a festa vai começar!!!!




sim, mas para os lados de bragança ha muito que esta nublado..e parece que ainda n se passou nada...

mas a acontecer algo por ca durante a noite, e com o solo gelado como esta, acredito que amanha de manha  acordemos com um belo cenario


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

rotivitor disse:


> para sexta "Continuação de tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
> Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no
> interior e que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros.
> ...



Essa cota é um erro. A cota será bastante mais baixa, a única dúvida é onde irá ocorrer precipitação, sendo certo que será sempre pouca.



Por Bragança céu muito nublado, -2,8ºC, 76%HR, 1017hPa e -7ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

*-1,4 ºC* 
A minima prevista pelo IM para hoje já foi batida


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

João Dias disse:


> Acho que não há precipitação esta noite Charlie. Ou estou enganado?



penso que esta noite nao havera precipitaçao sendo que pelas imagens de satelite esta a entrar muita nebulosidade de norte o mais curioso e que a temperatura por aqui nao para de descer -2.5 ºc!
atençao segundo o site que mencionei  a *possivel *queda de neve esta prevista para o fim da tarde!
mas la esta nada garantido,mas como e obvio e um bom pronuncio ver aquela imagem magica (neve) no site!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

vinc7e disse:


> ...fui la fora
> 
> e reparei que as nuvens estão a chegar, o ceu a norte e a leste ja esta bastante nublado......pode ser que seja desta



Confirmo... está a ficar tudo nublado... -1.7ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Boas a temperatura continua a descer e neste momento sigo com 4-4 graus. Até amanhã pessoal!


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

vai descendo lentamente: *1.3ºC*


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

boa noite pessoal...este não e o meu primeiro post ,mas devido ao problema que houve na base de dados ,há uns tempos atrás, perdi o meu registro e tive que criar outra conta ....
dados actuais : - 0,5


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Temperatura: 0.7ºC
HR: 72%
P: 1017mb/hPa

Temperatura a descer humidade a subir, só o pessoal do norte é que vê nuvens..


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

dgstorm disse:


> Confirmo... está a ficar tudo nublado... -1.7ºC




pois, e a ja se nota a subida da temperatura, ja andou nos -3.7 e agora ta nos -3.1ºC 

esperemos que n suba mt mais


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

É com grande entusiasmo, que vos trasmito a temperatura actual...
-3.1ºC
A temperatura mais baixa registada aqui na minha casa.
Cerca de 1 km para o interior, numa zona mais baixa regsitei -3.8ºC.
O dia metereologico mais intressante do ano, e espero que não unico, até agora.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Continua a descer *3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

Depois de horas de estagnação, a temperatura desce agora a bom ritmo nos arredores de Lisboa.

O Gil em Mira-Sintra, acaba de atingir os *0,0ºC*.

Aqui em Odivelas 1,8ºC.


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Aqui neste momento *+0,2º*! Estagnou entre as 23 e as 23.30 mas entretanto voltou a descer, agora já acho que vou ver a minha estação com temperatura negativa...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

*Top estações meteorológicas EMA do IM às 23h UTC.*

*Temperaturas abaixo de -4.0ºC*

Carrazeda de Ansiães: *-7.6ºC!*
Sabugal: -6.0ºC
Lamas de Mouro: -5.9ºC
Penhas Douradas: -5.5ºC
Guarda: -4.3ºC
Alvega: -4.1ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -4.0ºC

*Temperaturas abaixo de -2.5ºC*

Moimenta da Beira:* -3.8ºC*
Portel: -3.6ºC
Montalegre: -3.3ºC
Arouca: -3.3ºC
Trancoso: -3.3ºC
Almada: -3.3ºC
Tomar: -3.2ºC
Vila Nova da Cerveira: -3.0ºC
Coruche: -2.9ºC
Mirandela: -2.9ºC
Covilhã: -2.9ºC
Coruche: -2.9ºC
Estremoz: -2.9ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: -2.7ºC
Alcobaça: -2.7ºC
Setúbal: -2.7ºC
Aljezur: -2.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

ogalo disse:


> boa noite pessoal...este não e o meu primeiro post ,mas devido ao problema que houve na base de dados ,há uns tempos atrás, perdi o meu registro e tive que criar outra conta ....
> dados actuais : - 0,5




eu escapei por pouco


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho agora 1,1ºC  69%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui em Odivelas 1,8ºC.



Por aqui, estou com *2,9 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

ogalo disse:


> boa noite pessoal...este não e o meu primeiro post ,mas devido ao problema que houve na base de dados ,há uns tempos atrás, perdi o meu registro e tive que criar outra conta ....
> dados actuais : - 0,5



Desde já, sê bem-vindo de novo ao fórum.

Em nome da equipa meteoPT, peço desculpa pelo sucedido.

Mas é bom ver que não desististe do fórum e voltaste!

------------------

1,7ºC e a descer!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

-2.3ºC, vai descendo. Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

O Gil já tocou nos 0ºC, mas agora está com 0.6ºC  e estou com 1.8ºC.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

Bgc disse:


> O Freemeteo amigo já diz que está a nevar em Bragança com -2ºC
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=18&gid=2742027



Estas nuvens não são nada ameaçadoras e só servem para nos estragar a mínima, acho que só deverá começar a nevar perto das 06h. Tenho -2,7ºC.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Neste momento registo -2ºC Fastástico
O Freemeteo já preve chuva ou saraiva para o dia de hoje Aqui para o Litoral!!


----------



## ZéCa (9 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Cruz de Pau (Amora) 0,6ºc


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

*1.2ºc*


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Meus amigos, de acordo com as observações de superfície do IM em Tomar (minha terra) neste momento está mais frio que em Bragança!!!! -3,2, vs -2.1!!!!

So falta a neve


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

0.6ºC a descer será que hoje vou ter uma negativa?? nunca desejei tanto uma..


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 00:41)

Em Lisboa a temperatura por e simplesmente...estagnou...


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

-2.8ºC a subir -.-'


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

-2.4ºC e a descer...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *0.0ºC*


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

A minha amiga HR vai subindo discretamente 87% enquanto vamos as duas já com -1,6 ºC  o sr vento já foi descansar  0 Km/hr...

Edit : *-1,7 ºC*


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

*1.1ºC* ....dois pauzinhos


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Despeço-me com -1,3º


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Olhem o mapa do snow-forecast...
Mostra alguns sitio no centro.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Snow disse:


> A temperatura está a aumentar ligeiramente em todo o pais.
> 
> Influência da injecção de ar marítimo?
> 
> ...



Haverá partes do país ou locais onde isso poderá acontecer mas parece-me que será esporádico. O facto é que grande parte das estações já tem temperaturas muito baixas - relativamente ao dia (noite) anterior.
Por aqui já desceu para os -5,5ºCTá na hora de nanar quentinho


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

tive a ver e ontem por esta altura tinha cerca de 3.2ºC e hoje tenho *0.9*


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

Com este tipo de situação metereológica, é natural que dois pontos relativamente próximos possam ter temperaturas algo diferentes. Afastando-me um pouco da minha casa, os carros já não têm geada. Aqui ela ainda persiste. Temp em 3,5º C. No carro dá menos: 1º C. Não sei qual estará correcto. Pelo gelo faz mais sentido 1º C.


----------



## tpais (9 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

o site do IM mostra 0,1 e 0.4ºC nas estações automaticas de Benfica e Sintra respectivamente, às 23h do dia de ontem (8/01)! Já é bastante significativo! Amanha saberemos qual a minima, mas já quase se ouvem alguns records a tombar!


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Bom, vou pôr as pilhas a carregar e ver se consigo dormir... se bem que aquela previsão para hoje à tarde  não me vai deixar dormir descansado.

http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/tempopresente/


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

boas.

céu limpo e vento fraco sigo com 0.5ºC


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

Despeço-me com -1.1ºC
Céu nublado... Vamos la ver no que isto vai dar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Estou com céu limpo e *1,8 ºC*.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

por aqui o céu ja esta completamente nublado, temperatura -2.7


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

desce bem agora  *0.6ºC* 

estou quase a atingir a mínima de ontem


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Já pus uma tampa com pouca água do lado de fora da janela e ver o que sucede, se o sono não me vencer antes. Se não for o caso ainda posto o resultado daqui a mais logo. Senão, boa noite e boas temperaturas mínimas o mais baixas possível


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Ja cheguei aos *0,0ºC*

Neste momento, *0,2ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Acabei de bater a minima de ontem -2.6ºC.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

dgstorm disse:


> -6ºC ? Cá pra mim tens o sensor no congelador... Com esse frio só à lareira... É desta que o stock de móveis vai esgotar



Parece que dos 5 negativos baixou ligeiramente para os 5,5ºC negativos. Se houver esperança atinjo hoje os 50 negativos...
Opá! Tenho 3 sensores no exterior em diferentes pontos e dão-me esta aberração de temperatura. Já não se pode ser honesto...
Boa noite definitiva para todos - espero amanhã conseguir tirar o carro de casa com os esperados 50 cm de neve à porta


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

-2 ºC
 nem com pauzinhos


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

Magnusson disse:


> Em Lisboa a temperatura por e simplesmente...estagnou...



Confirmado.
Até chegou a subir e agora estagnou.


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

Temperatura 0,4ºC
HR: 74%

Temperatura a descer húmidade a subir!


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

*0.5ºC* só mais um bocadinho....


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

Será possivel que aqui a temperatura nao baixe dos 3,2ºC?


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

squidward disse:


> *0.5ºC* só mais um bocadinho....



LOL.
Vem aí uma rajada de vento , cuidado...

Tu - 

j/k


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

MOMENTO HISTÓRICO (pelo menos para mim!) : *-0,2º* no Fogueteiro!!! Até já tirei uma foto à estação, e para comemorar acabei de abrir uma cerveja que pus lá fora há bocado, está bem fresca!
Alguém ainda acordado aqui da zona - Cruz de Pau, Corroios? Como está por aí?


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

0,3ºC e a descer.. Será que o sensor está bom??


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

belem disse:


> LOL.
> Vem aí uma rajada de vento , cuidado...
> 
> Tu -
> ...


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Gil já tocou nos 0ºC, mas agora está com 0.6ºC  e estou com 1.8ºC.



Mário podes dar os teus valores neste momento, visto estares relativamente perto de mim e para comparar.


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

seqmad disse:


> MOMENTO HISTÓRICO (pelo menos para mim!) : *-0,2º* no Fogueteiro!!! Até já tirei uma foto à estação, e para comemorar acabei de abrir uma cerveja que pus lá fora há bocado, está bem fresca!
> Alguém ainda acordado aqui da zona - Cruz de Pau, Corroios? Como está por aí?



Manda ai uma bjeka fresquinha pa mim


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

*0.4ºC* igualei a mínima de ontem


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Aqui por Setúbal vou com *0,7ºC* e humidade de 71% os carros não todos já se consegue ver os vidros baços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

bewild disse:


> Mário podes dar os teus valores neste momento, visto estares relativamente perto de mim e para comparar.



Sempre podes passar pelo site  www.meteoqueluz.info estou com 2.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Só agora é que reparei que os carros da minha rua também já têm gelo!
Sigo com 1,5ºC e 62% de humidade relativa.
Ai se a humidade aumenta-se...

Por Paço de Arcos um dos nossos administradores anda com outro elemento do fórum a raspar gelo ao carro!
Este frio na capital ainda dá para brincar um pouco!


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sempre podes passar pelo site  www.meteoqueluz.info estou com 2.2ºC.



tá bem visto, não estava atento ao pormenor.. 

será normal uma diferença tão grande entre os nossos valores? eu neste momento estou com 0.2ºC


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

Top estações meteorológicas EMA do IM às 00h UTC:

Temperaturas abaixo de -4.0ºC

Sabugal: -6.1ºC (desceu)
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -5.8ºC (subiu)
Penhas Douradas: -5.7ºC (desceu)
Portel: -4.6ºC (desceu)
Moimenta da Beira: -4.2ºC (desceu)
Alvega: -4.2ºC (desceu)
Guarda: -4.1ºC (subiu)

Temperaturas abaixo de -2.5ºC

Montalegre: -3.9ºC (desceu)
Tomar: -3.8ºC (desceu)
Cabeceiras de Basto: -3.7ºC (desceu)
Trancoso: -3.6ºC (desceu)
Arouca: -3.5ºC (desceu)
Aljezur: -3.5ºC (desceu)
Coruche: -3.3ºC (desceu)
Estremoz: -3.3ºC (desceu)
Alcobaça: -3.1ºC (desceu)
Almada: -3.0ºC (subiu)
Covilhã: -2.9ºC (igual)
Vila Nova da Cerveira: -2.8ºC (subiu)
Rio Maior: -2.8ºC (desceu)
Mirandela: -2.7ºC (subiu)
Ponte de Lima: -2.7ºC (desceu)
Figueira da Foz: -2.6ºC (desceu)


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

*0.3ºC*


a partir daqui...seja o que Deus quiser


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

Em Almada -3, Lisboa com 3...é nestes momentos que detesto viver em Lisboa :P


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

bewild disse:


> tá bem visto, não estava atento ao pormenor..
> 
> será normal uma diferença tão grande entre os nossos valores? eu neste momento estou com 0.2ºC



Depende da tua localização, estás numa área muito urbana ?? ou descampado.


----------



## Portin (9 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

Magnusson disse:


> Em Almada -3, Lisboa com 3...é nestes momentos que detesto viver em Lisboa :P



Deve ser na Praia da Rainha, Almada mesmo dificilmente terá -3ºC agora.

Por aqui... 3,7ºC, não sei como, mas pronto.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 01:44)

Finalmente negativos 

-0,1ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 01:44)

A estação do IM de Setúbal deve ter congelado  

Tenho agora *0,5ºC* mais uma vez deixo o pc ligado para quem quiser acompanhar a temperatura por Setúbal 

O termómetro de mercúrio já está abaixo dos 0ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

Por aqui -3.3°C   esta tudo gelado na rua


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

Em Almada so se for na estação da Praia da Rainha porque aqui no Laranjeiro lado a lado com Almada e na cidade propriamente dita o termometro marca 1,8ºC..a água que coloquei na varanda ainda não passou sequer ao estado sólido..mas não deve faltar muito


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

Por aqui 1,8ºC


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 01:47)

*0.2ºc*


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Depende da tua localização, estás numa área muito urbana ?? ou descampado.



estou numa área urbana mas a minha estação está ao nivel de um 3º andar poderá ser esse um dos motivos, estive agora à janela e está  a sério!


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 01:48)

Magnusson disse:


> Em Almada -3, Lisboa com 3...é nestes momentos que detesto viver em Lisboa :P



É uma Almada muito pouco Almada.
Os -3ºC são de uma estação localizada na Praia da Rainha, Costa de Caparica.
É uma zona com um microclima muito especifico e que nada tem a ver com o clima da cidade de Almada.

Um clima que já foi abordado aqui: 
Diferença de temperatura (In)explicável

A cidade de Almada em si, está ainda mais quente que a capital, com cerca de 4ºC.

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Boa noite a todos,

Aqui na zona de Oeiras, acabei de chegar a casa, completamente parvo, depois de um jantar estive até há pouco com o Rebelo a beber um copo no Wall Street Bar da Quinta da Fonte (Paço de Arcos) e quando saímos tivemos que estar a limpar o gelo do parabrisas ! (O Rebelo tirou fotos). Toda a zona de Porto Salvo, Tagus Park, etc, está tudo com uma camada de geada ! Não me recordo de ter visto uma coisa assim por estes lados. Curiosamente à medida que vinhamos para a minha casa, mais próxima do mar, mas a altitude mais baixa, já não era assim, só mesmo nos carros.


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

neste momento 0.1ºC vai ser hoje que a minha estação vai marcar temperatura negativa.


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Eu moro perto da praia da rainha, e Almada/Praia da rainha nao tem nada a ver, são cerca de 8 km +- de distância e locais diferentes Urbano/Praia.´
Aqui na minha casa estão -2.7ºC (Tem descido). Deduzo por isso, que almada terá entre -1.5ºC/-2ºC (Em locais abrigados) no maximo.
Alguem que me corriga se necessario.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*-0,2ºC*

Céu limpo
Que desça mais um bocado :rolle:


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

AnDré disse:


> É uma Almada muito pouco Almada.
> Os -3ºC são de uma estação localizada na Praia da Rainha, Costa de Caparica.
> É uma zona com um microclima muito especifico e que nada tem a ver com o clima da cidade de Almada.
> 
> ...



Tudo tem uma explicação  Obrigado!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

*0,4ºC* ontem a esta hora tinha 3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

bewild disse:


> estou numa área urbana mas a minha estação está ao nivel de um 3º andar poderá ser esse um dos motivos, estive agora à janela e está  a sério!



Pois, é conforme as zonas  estou com 1.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Se estivesse em Bragança e a temperatura fosse *1.6ºC* era uma temperatura vulgarissima, agora aqui em Oeiras é uma temperatura fantástica


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

Bem agora cai a grande ritmo vou com *0,1ºC* (-1,2ºC/hr)


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

Henrique disse:


> Eu moro perto da praia da rainha, e Almada/Praia da rainha nao tem nada a ver, são cerca de 8 km +- de distância e locais diferentes Urbano/Praia.´
> Aqui na minha casa estão -2.7ºC (Tem descido). Deduzo por isso, que almada terá entre -1.5ºC/-2ºC (Em locais abrigados) no maximo.
> Alguem que me corriga se necessario.



Nem + " Vizinho " ! Aqui na cidade em si ainda há pouco dizia eu que marcava 1,8ºC mas desceu agora para 1,6ºC, mas é realmente uma diferença de temperaturas curiosa existente nesta zona que envolve Corroios , Caparica , Etc a bem dizer toda a área abrangente da Cidade de Almada.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

voltou para os *0.3ºC*


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

Bem pessoal por cá céu limpo e -1.3ºC e 82% hr.
A bocado a temperatura chegou aos -1.8ºC

Alvega é que tá a bombar com -4.2ºC e 100% hr

Lá fora ta tudo branquinho


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

Acho que é normal haver diferenças de temperatura significativas em espaços próximos. As temperaturas aqui próximo da baixa do Porto são bastante diferentes daquelas sentidas na Foz ou nas Antas. Em relação a Pedras Rubras, à Serra do Pilar, ou por exemplo Gondomar, as diferenças são ainda mais significativas. 

Por agora 1,7ºC


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 02:17)

de novo nos *0.2ºC*


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 02:18)

Bom pessoal, fico por aqui por hoje, com uns incríveis *-0,5º* e 63% de HR, os carros na rua estão com gelo por cima, de manhã comunico a mínima. Uma boa noite para os resistentes do forum, boas mínimas!


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

-0,1ºC atingi o negativo!! 

HR: 76% A subir


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 02:20)

Aqui 3,8.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 02:21)

Bem _despeço-me com amizade, até ao próximo programa_

Temp: *-0,1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 02:24)

Adeus vizinho


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 02:25)

bem aqui me despeço com -4.0ºc  

abraços


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Bem _despeço-me com amizade, até ao próximo programa_
> 
> Temp: *-0,1ºC*



Boa noite.

Em Avintes é que deve tar mais frio.
No ano passado vi lá geada como nunca vi na minha vida! 
Foi numa fase assim mais fria.


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

Já subiu para os 0,0ºC 

Bem e é com esta temperatura que me despeço, visto possivelmente durante esta noite não acontecer nenhuma surpresa vou descansar bastante pois amanha vou fazer acompanhamento exaustivo possivelmente a partir das 00h vou para a serra de montejunto verificar se cai "alguma coisa"..  irei munido para o caso e para depois partilhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

Eu vou pirar-me para a cama com 1.5ºC  tá a descer bem, esperemos que a região chegue mesmo a negativos.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

*0.0*


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

já avisto a norte a MANCHA NEBULOSA  


a sensação térmica é soberba

me despeço.... com 0.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

Pelo Norte a nebulosidade vai ganhando terreno.
E como consequência disso, as temperaturas em Lamas de Mouro e Carrazeda de Ansiães já se fizeram subir.







Ainda assim, às 1h, todo o Norte, à excepção de Aveiro, encontrava-se em terreno negativo.

Aliás, agora é mais fácil dizer quais as estações com valores positivos do que o contrário

*Às 1h: (>=0ºC)* 
3,7ºC Sines
3,4ºC Lisboa (Geofísico)
3,3ºC Lisboa (G.Coutinho)
2,7ºC Faro (Cidade) 
2,7ºC Faro (Aeroporto)
2,2ºC Aveiro
1,9ºC Cabo Raso
1,8ºC Barreiro
1,1ºC Castro Marim
0,6ºC Beja
0,5ºC Zerebreira
0,3ºC Almodôver
0,2ºC Coimbra (aeródromo)
0,2ºC Praia da Rainha
0,2ºC Sagres
0,0ºC Odemira


RUEMAs e EMAs da Capital a essa mesma hora:






Benfica a liderar com -1,1ºC.


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 02:38)

O Gilmet deve tar a dar pulos, -0.2º em Mira-Sintra  Viva a nossa terra Gil!


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 02:45)

bewild disse:


> Já subiu para os 0,0ºC
> 
> Bem e é com esta temperatura que me despeço, visto possivelmente durante esta noite não acontecer nenhuma surpresa vou descansar bastante pois amanha vou fazer acompanhamento exaustivo possivelmente a partir das 00h vou para a serra de montejunto verificar se cai "alguma coisa"..  irei munido para o caso e para depois partilhar.



Se puderes, fotografa cursos de água calmos, onde a parte superficial pode congelar.
Montejunto é famoso por isso desde há centenas de anos!
Era a fábrica de gelo dos reis, em que os monges tinham tanques com água próprios para se acumular gelo durante os frios de inverno da montanha.
O gelo, de manhã era partido e colocado em carroças cheias de palha ( para não derreter) e levados assim até Lisboa!! 
O gelo era utilizado para fazer gelados.


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

Acham que ás 8h as temperaturas se irão manter?


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 02:54)

subiu para os *0.2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 02:57)

Penso que as temperaturas ainda vão baixar mais no desenrolar da noite pelo menos aqui nesta zona, tenho esperança que lá para as 5h/6h da manhã desça aos -1ºC mas por agora vou com 1,7ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 02:59)

Aqui subiu para os 1,9ºC


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 03:02)

baixou de novo para *0.1ºC* não se decide


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2009 às 03:03)

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora e sigo com a minima mais baixa de sempre desde que aqui moro, 1,8ºc e 67 %RH mas já tive 1,5ºc á cerca de meia hora atrás.. Pessoal da zona ainda por aqui ?? boa sorte a todos


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:06)

squidward disse:


> baixou de novo para *0.1ºC* não se decide



ai no cartaxo tas a quantos metros


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 03:06)

Acho que desta zona somos os unicos resistentes Sanxito..o meu carro e os carros envolventes já estão todos branquinhos por cima , neste momento marca 1,7ºc por aqui.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 03:10)

cova beira disse:


> ai no cartaxo tas a quantos metros



a cerca de 62m...também não é muito. Apesar de morar no ponto mais alto da cidade

por aqui já há carros a ficarem branquinhos e a temp. já baixou de novo para *0.0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 03:11)

O André lembrou bem (mostrou o satélite):
Pelo Norte a nebulosidade ganha terreno.
Por aqui  começam a chegar altocúmulos  vindos do norte.
Não dão precipitação ,obviamente, mas indiciam mudanças .
É que frio não falta. Céu quase encoberto e "ainda" -0.3 º .
A haver alguma  surpresa em terras do noroeste creio que só nesta madrugada/manhã.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 03:14)

Estive dois minutos à janela a observar a geada nos carros, e ia congelando.
Até estou a tremer.

O céu está completamente limpo.
O vento nem se sente.
A temperatura nos 0,5ºC e a humidade nos 67%.

A ver se quando acordar daqui a pouco, a temperatura está em terreno negativo


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

squidward disse:


> a cerca de 62m...também não é muito. Apesar de morar no ponto mais alto da cidade
> 
> por aqui já há carros a ficarem branquinhos e a temp. já baixou de novo para *0.0ºC*



com mais 100 metros e vias neve de certeza penso que a vossa zona ai no oeste vai ser a mais previligiada porque vao apanhar precipitacao sabado de manha com vento norte nordeste e isso é muito mais importante do que qualquer outra coisa para cair neve   




na zona norte penso que sera mais dificil porque estara vento oeste noroeste


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

AnDré disse:


> Estive dois minutos à janela a observar a geada nos carros, e ia congelando.
> Até estou a tremer.
> 
> O céu está completamente limpo.
> ...



Aqui tambem se vê alguma geada

Segundo o MeteoOeiras já cou com 0.8ºC


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:17)

o mesmo aconteceu de 28 para 29 janeiro de 2006


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

cova beira disse:


> o mesmo aconteceu de 28 para 29 janeiro de 2006



Para Lisboa achas possivel alguma queda de neve?


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui tambem se vê alguma geada
> 
> Segundo o MeteoOeiras já cou com 0.8ºC



E mais um descida agora 0.6ºC

Não há vento, por isso as condições parecem estar reunidas para muitos locais da Grande Lisboa atingirem valores negativos...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2009 às 03:21)

criz0r disse:


> Acho que desta zona somos os unicos resistentes Sanxito..o meu carro e os carros envolventes já estão todos branquinhos por cima , neste momento marca 1,7ºc por aqui.



Poix parece que sim... Estagnei, sigo com 1,8ºc e 67%RH  , acho que me vou deitar, amanhã é dia de trabalho..
Na próxima noite devo fazer de sentinela, a esperança permanece..
Abraço pessoal...


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

Finalmente em "terreno" Negativo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*-0.1ºC*

agora já posso dormir descansado, despeço-me que este fabuloso registo mais logo direi qual a mínima absoluta

Boa Noite.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:23)

Magnusson disse:


> Para Lisboa achas possivel alguma queda de neve?



acho que havera muito mais precipitacao ai em lisboa do que esta previsto e se cair neve por volta dos 100 150 metros acho possivel que esporadicamente caira alguma neve ou alguma agua neve ai


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:24)

esta saida do gfs sera crucial


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 03:27)

E eis que a temperatura aqui chega aos 1,1ºC! Está quase nos 0 o que seria e acho que já é recorde para a minha zona .


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 03:28)

Bem haja ou não alguma coisa amanha, hoje para o pessoal de Coimbra fica na memória abrir o mapa da previsão do IM para amanhã das 12h-24h: NEVE.
penso ser a 1vez k me lembre de ver.


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 03:32)

para fexar o dia, a xegada da rua, temp. do carro: -2ºC e tudo branco da geada.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 03:36)

aqui nem geada por enquanto. Fui agora abrir as persianas do quarto para ver os carros na rua, e ta tudo normal. Eu detesto frio, mas gostaria de ver nevar


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2009 às 03:36)

*-1.8ºC* mas já esteve nos *-2.4ºC*

Segundo o IM Alvega é que está em grande hoje. As 2.00H já tinha ultrapassado os *-5ºC*


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 03:44)

a saida do gfs é péssima por mim acabou se a esperanca resta apenas boas possibilidades para a zona oeste e arredores incrivel como em tao pouco tempo tuco muda a precipitacao desapareceu e aki a 600 metros de altitude


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 03:46)

1ºc


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 04:00)

Despeço-me com 1,8ºC

Boa noite para todos


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 04:11)

Resto de uma Boa Noite aos resistentes!
Despeço-me aqui de Almada com uns Históricos 0,8ºC


----------



## adiabático (9 Jan 2009 às 04:29)

Tenham juízo...

Lembrem-se da menina dos fósforos e vão para a cama!


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 05:19)

Por aqui -2,5ºC e neve fraca.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 05:45)

-2,6ºC, neva agora com um pouco mais intensidade e já começa a acumular.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 06:19)

Bom dia!
Saí para trabalhar às 5h30, com 1.4ºC na minha estação e os carros cobertos de geada.
No carro, a temperatura estava em -1ºC (!!)
Mais logo dou a mínima absoluta.
De realçar a forte geada nos carros.
Para os nossos amigos brigantinos, parabéns pela neve, um clássico!


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2009 às 06:44)

AnDré disse:


> Só agora é que reparei que os carros da minha rua também já têm gelo!
> Sigo com 1,5ºC e 62% de humidade relativa.
> Ai se a humidade aumenta-se...
> 
> ...


Olha por Paço de Arcos tambem faz frio a sério  deve ter chegado aos 0,não? realmente está muito frio,a esta hora,abre-se a janela,entra-se num congelador..e não há vento.. se houvesse não abria a janela


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2009 às 07:02)

Dan disse:


> -2,6ºC, neva agora com um pouco mais intensidade e já começa a acumular.



Parabéns!!! 

Sei que para vocês é algo normal, mas também certamente será sempre especial! 

Por aqui a noite tem sido algo mais fria que a anterior e a mínima por enquanto vai nos -2.8ºC, que é a temperatura actual.
Vou agora para o "bules", mas sempre que puder, vou acompanhando os vossos relatos! 

Neste saída GFS das 00H, já começaram a retirar grande parte da precipitação aqui ao Sul e ao interior em especial. 
Vamos aguardar serenamente pelas surpresas e olhem é ir deitando o olho ao satélite! 

Até logo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 07:17)

Bons Dias...

Um dos Meus sonhos está a Realizar-se... Acordei, fui á janela e... TUDO CONGELADO!!

A Temperatura Mínima desceu aos impressionantes *-0,8ºC*


Neste momento tenho 0,0ºC
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h



Vou agora à rua fotografar!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 07:25)

Bom dia. 

O céu está pouco nublado, o vento está fraco e tenho *-0,5 ºC*.


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 07:26)

Boas. 

Então às 05:30 da manhã o meu record:


 

Neste momento:


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 07:29)

BOM DIA!!!

Por aqui acordo com:
T: *-3,1ºC* 
HR: *congelada* - penso que o sensor deixa de transmitir a HR quando a temperatura dá para congelar a humidade dentro do sensor... já ontem aconteceu.
P: *1022,9mb/hPa*


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com uns belos 0.8ºC, na rua deve estar bom, à deve deve, ontem a fazer prognostico que vinha os negativos afinal enganei-me


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia
Acordo com -4.6ºC. Até é quente
Nova temperatura:-4.8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 07:46)

Boas, 

-2,3ºC e continua a nevar, agora flocos um pouco maiores.  Aculuma tudo e já está tudo branco


Hoje é dia de ir a pé para o trabalho...


----------



## Sueste (9 Jan 2009 às 07:50)

Olá bom dia 

A minima por cá foi de *0.0ºC * 
Mesmo aqui no litoral 

Neste momento estou com 0.4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 07:53)

Agora neva com um pouco mais de intensidade...está tudo branco


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 07:53)

Estão *-0,8ºC* em Odivelas!!!

*Lisboa (G.Coutinho), às 6h estava com -0,1ºC!!!*

Espectáculo!!







Ainda a essa hora:
Porto (P.Rubras) com -0,6ºC
Faro (aeroporto) com 1,4ºC
Sagres com 0,0ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia, !

Por aqui mínima de - 1.7 cº 

Neste momento - 1 e um céu prestes a cobrir-se de nuvens!

Humidade 75 % 

vento ESE 14 km /h

Mantendo-se assim estão reunidas as condições para nevar no Porto só falta a precipitação!!

Pelo satélite vem muita nebulosidade de Norte!

Alguns telhados estão com camadas de gelo!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 07:59)

bom dia,

por aqui -0.4ºC, e ceu muito nublado...bastante ameaçador


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 08:04)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom dia 

TEMPERATURA MINIMA REGISTADA  ENTRE AS 00HOO E AS 06H45 DIA 09-01-2009

TEMP MINIMA = 00ºC ÁS 04:26
TEMP ÁS 06:45= 0.2ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 08:04)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia, !
> 
> Por aqui mínima de - 1.7 cº
> 
> ...



Confirmo...e está um ventinho impecável!!SERÁ?!?!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 08:07)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Confirmo...e está um ventinho impecável!!SERÁ?!?!



Está a ficar para Norte um cenário de núvens típico de chuva, se chover isto é neve !!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 08:09)

Snifa disse:


> Está a ficar para Norte um cenário de núvens típico de chuva, se chover isto é neve !!



aqui começou a ficar nublado à 1h da manha...agora esta bastante nublado

..e ate agora  nepia......


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia, por aqui hoje está de loucos a temperatura baixou aos incríveis-6.2, neste momento estão -4.6 e na rua as poças estão congeladas e há relatos de habitações sem água devido a algumas canalizações serem exteriores,neste momento céu limpo


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 08:12)

Que lindo acordei e está tudo brabquinho!!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 08:13)

Temperaturas nas estações do wunderground em Lisboa, a esta hora:





*
Às 7h*,
Faro (Aeroporto) desce ainda aos 1,1ºC
Lisboa (G.Coutinho) com 0,1ºC
Alvega era a estação mais fria com -6,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 08:14)

Isto está a transformar-se num nevão...acumula tudo e não para de cair.


A mínima foi de -2,9ºC e neste momento neva bem e estão -2,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

Por aqui Mini de -1.2ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

Boas, neste momento tenho -2,8ºC e neve moderada e que acumula sem problema nenhuma:


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 08:18)

Sai àpouco a rua e os telhados e campos(bastante longe) estão brancos de tanta geada, até parece neve.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:24)

Bom dia

Por aqui -2,1ºC neve e já está tudo branquinho


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2009 às 08:25)

Bem,por aqui, como já se viu,  não houve mínimas negativas e nem houve neve pra ninguém.
Assim não há champanhe pra ninguém.
Mas... Pode ser que abra ali uma garrafinha mais logo em honra a alguns membros que tiveram registos interessantes.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 08:25)

O carro indicava -6ºC às 8h.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 08:26)

Apesar da humidade relativa não ter ido além dos 72%, é visível a geada no terreno aqui ao lado!







Mínima de -0,9ºC!

Por agora cheguei aos 0,0ºC.


Portela - Lisboa, está agora com -0,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:28)

Neva com mais intensidade agora, está bonito.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 08:30)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães estão -1,2º e céu muito carregado.
Como de costume, a sorte saíu aos amigos Transmontanos


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 08:32)

Por quanto tempo deverá caír em Bragança? É que no radar do AEMET não consigo villumbrar nada e no satélite não consigo tirar conclusões...


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 08:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por quanto tempo deverá caír em Bragança? É que no radar do AEMET não consigo villumbrar nada e no satélite não consigo tirar conclusões...



O GFS até reduziu a precipitação, mas continua a cair com grande intensidade, muito mais do que esperava, já tenho uns 3 cm aqui. Eu agora só olho para o céu... 






-2,7ºC, e mínima de -3,2ºC.



belem disse:


> Bem,por aqui, como já se viu,  não houve mínimas negativas e nem houve neve pra ninguém.
> Assim não há champanhe pra ninguém.
> Mas... Pode ser que abra ali uma garrafinha mais logo em honra a alguns membros que tiveram registos interessantes.



Sacavém: -0,2ºC
Gago Coutinho: -0,1ºC
Alvalade: -0,5ºC
Benfica: -2,6ºC

Neve não estava prevista.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

Vai caindo e com flocos grandes.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 08:41)

Grande nevão


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 08:41)

aqui o gelo é rei com -4.7ºC com um polverisador dos videros lá para faser gelo
tá mesmo tudo mas tudo congelado


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 08:44)

bragança, os sortudos de sempre pá


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 08:45)

Boas fotos amigos.
Nós, só se a importarmos...


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 08:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Confirmo...e está um ventinho impecável!!SERÁ?!?!



Em Ourense, que não deve estar a mais de 200m (embora com outras condições é certo) já neva.

As nuvens entraram no tempo certo, sem estragar as mínimas, e agora impedindo a subida matinal das temperaturas.


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2009 às 08:48)

By zoelae
Fonte IM
A estação de Benfica estava com 2,6ºC negativos


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:52)

Continua a nevar com intensidade moderada. -2,9ºC neste momento.


-3,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Dourado (9 Jan 2009 às 08:54)

Por aqui hoje de manhã estavam entre 0º e -2º dependendo da zona da vila.

Fora da vila, havia muita geada e o carro chegou aos -6,3º 

É um record para mim, nunca vi tanto frio por estas bandas, estou surpreendido...


----------



## Acardoso (9 Jan 2009 às 08:58)

bom dia pessoal...:cold :hoje é que esta mesmo frio...nesta altura estão -1.2º,nunca vi isto nesta zona  esta tudo branco com o gelo, que porreiro...

a mínima desta noite foi de -2.3º...


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 09:01)

Pessoal, get ready...Tá a nevar em Braga!O meu pai foi p la agr de manha e mandou-me uma msg a dizer que estava a nevar mm na cidade!


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 09:03)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pessoal, get ready...Tá a nevar em Braga!O meu pai foi p la agr de manha e mandou-me uma msg a dizer que estava a nevar mm na cidade!



Bom dia!!

A nevar em Braga?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Estou em Braga e não vejo neve nehuma... Em que zona tá o teu pai?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 09:04)

Que espéctaculo fui lá fora á pouco e está tudo branquinho e a minima de hoje foi de -4.0ºC, e neste momento ainda estão -1.3ºC é impressionante.


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

Nunotex disse:


> Bom dia!!
> 
> A nevar em Braga?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Estou em Braga e não vejo neve nehuma... Em que zona tá o teu pai?



Está em Navarra neste momento.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 09:07)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pessoal, get ready...Tá a nevar em Braga!O meu pai foi p la agr de manha e mandou-me uma msg a dizer que estava a nevar mm na cidade!



Lá se foi a cota do IM. Mas isto em princípio significa que a precipitação vem mais cedo do que o previsto, acho que vou faltar a um teste que tenho agora de manhã


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Isto está muito próximo. Aqui em P.Rubras com 0.4º e o céu assim
ameaçador.
At odo e qualquer momento pode precipitar  






[/URL][/IMG]


e se o fizer , Acontece...
Falta um danoninho...
Ainda tenho alguma esperança...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

nimboestrato disse:


> Isto está muito próximo. Aqui em P.Rubras com 0.4º e o céu assim
> ameaçador.
> At odo e qualquer momento pode precipitar
> 
> ...




Eu também tenho esperança basta que começe a chover e a neve aparece! Está temperatura para isso! Vem muita nebulosidade que me parece trazer precipitação de Norte e NE.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

Acho que cai qualquer coisa entre Braga e Famalicão. Disseram-me agora. A confirmar.


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html
No Wunderground já diz neve fraca no Porto...


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

Telefonei agora para a Póvoa do Varzim e já começou a chover 
Bom, parece que aqui por Coimbra vai ser afinal mais um dia normal.
Boa sorte para todos os outros, e claro parabéns aos já contemplados


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

bons dias!!
está a nevar á cerca de 20min em Joane, algures entre Guimaraes e Famalicão... já há acomulação e segundo o GPS da minha carrinha estamos a 170m


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

aqui cairam uns flocos mt discretos ha pouco...mas ja parou.......


sigo com 0.6ºC


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

Tá a nevar em Braga!!

Flocos muito pequenos mas no sameiro deve nevar já com intensidade


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

Confirma-se... Por aqui cai... água...  mas pouca...


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

Nunotex disse:


> Tá a nevar em Braga!!
> 
> Flocos muito pequenos mas no sameiro deve nevar já com intensidade



Confirmo! Neva no centro de Braga embora com pouca intensidade!


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

O meu pai não me ia pôr mal perante tamanha plateia...!


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

Snifa disse:


> Vem muita nebulosidade que me parece trazer precipitação de Norte e NE.



Pois vem .cada vez mais compacta e escura. Estratocúmulos de precipitação.
Eu acho que "isto está mesmo por um fio".E "ainda" só 0.5º.
Que emoção.
É talvez desde 1997 aqui na região do Porto  a situação mais próxima para 
...sei lá. O melhor é não falar mais.Pode dar azar...
Tenho a´digital em riste....


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

Fantástica essa neve em Braga! Com sorte ainda neva no litoral... 

Por aqui continua mas com flocos muito pequenos, acumula mais de 5 cm.

Ainda há pouco nevava assim:







E desta vez não vem chuva depois para derreter a neve...


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 09:23)

Aviso á circulação. As estradas da cidade têm uma camada de gelo por baixo da neve. Está muito perigoso e ainda não vi nenhum limpa-neves em acção.

As acumulações rondam os 3 a 4 cm.

grandes registos Fil

Também fiz alguns registos. Coloco-os mais tarde.


Era melhora começarem a colocar as fotos e os videos também aqui para não ficarem "perdidos" no seguimento...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/frio-em-braganca-5-11-de-janeiro-de-2009-a-2908.html


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:24)

Neva na zona oeste de Guimarães. A caminho de Joane!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 09:24)

Temp. Mínima: -6,5ºC 
Sigo com -2,0ºC  e humidade de 87%.
Não vi nevar mas do que me lembro a última vez que vi os campos e os telhados assim foi um bom prenúncio (parece-me que já terá nevado alguma coisa mas terá sido insuficiente para acumular - e esta é daquelas bem sequinhas). Os campos e telhados estão brancos mas se foi da neve foi um poucoxinho...
Bem hajam meteo-loucos


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Mas que noite fantástica, antes nunca tinha atingido min. negativas, hoje tive -2.4ºC, ás 8:30 ainda estavam -2ºC.
O céu está muito nublado para norte, vamos lá ver, já que neste momento tenho -1.5ºC. Será hoje... que o litoral vai ser contemplado


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Neva em Vigo..


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Esta noite a temperatura desceu aos .... -0,3ºC!!! 
Espectáculo!!! Recorde da minha estação!!!
Hoje de manhã sai de casa com 2ºC e muitos carros ainda tinham uma camada de gelo em cima!!! Há alguns anos que não via isto por aqui!!!

Entretanto já vi que já há alguns felizardos a presenciar a neve!!! Esperemos que ainda hajam mais!!!


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:29)

Braga, Joane, Brito... Vai por aí abaixo e nós a 6Kms ao lado...


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

DMartins disse:


> Braga, Joane, Brito... Vai por aí abaixo e nós a 6Kms ao lado...



neva com mais intensidade agora!! já não pára á cerca de 35min!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

Nas câmaras das estradas de portugal...vê se neve em valença  e no Ip4

Em leça à cota 0 parece que vamos ter surpresa: http://www.leca-weather.com:8080/

Por cá gelo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

*Temperaturas à superfície das EMAs do IM*
*
Às 7h UTC*








*Às 8h UTC*


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bem....A intensidade aumenta...no centro de braga já caiem flocos bem grandes!
Vim eu da Serra da Estrela para ver nevar em braga!LOL


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Se agora cai água já nunca mais neva 
Mas que raio tem esta cidade que no Verão leva com uma nortada valente que não deixa levar com 40graus  e chega ao inverno e só cai água! Baaaa!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

Fotos fresquinhas tiradas á pouco.
















Por agora ainda estão -0.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Mínimas negativas e um camadão de gelo esta manhã. O cenário em Coimbra e  arredores! Esta entrada fria tem sido fantástica e as surpresas só agora começaram!

Que inverno este


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Começa agora a nevar em Guimarães. Centro da cidade.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Por Setúbal tive uma mínima de *-1,8ºC* 
Nos arredores da cidade foi aos -5ºC a cidade acordou toda branca pela geada nos arredores deve estar lindo...

Agora já com o sol em força sigo com 2,8ºC


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Está a never na Trofa!!

Estão a cair uns flocos muito pequenos, mas não estão a derreter pois está muito frio. Neste momento sigo 1.2ºC.


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 09:38)

Bahhhhhhhh, também queria nevE!! :S


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

Que falta faz o radar na zona Norte


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 09:39)

DMartins disse:


> Começa agora a nevar em Guimarães. Centro da cidade.



fotos fotos fotos!!!


----------



## Ledo (9 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

karkov disse:


> fotos fotos fotos!!!



É isso tudo, chega de paleio por agora e vão tirar fotos!


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

Em OEIRAS a MIN aproximou-se de ZERO, ficou em 0,6
Agora 3.1


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

iceworld disse:


> Que falta faz o radar na zona Norte



Agora é que tu disseste tudo...
Cada vez mais escuro...cada vez mais perto???


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

continuo com o ceu limpo e com uma temperatura de -2.3ºC
será qyue só vou ficar a bater o dente em seco


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:43)

São flocos pequenos ainda, quando intensificar tiro fotos.


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Agora é que tu disseste tudo...
> Cada vez mais escuro...cada vez mais perto???



Calma, ainda vai chegar aí ...penso eu de que.
Porque depois de chegar aí ainda tem que vir aqui.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Esta tarde e principalmente ao fim da tarde penso que a neve vai chegar ao litoral do Norte e Centro 

vou com 2,5ºC


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Aqui ainda neva mas com pouca intensidade!!

Já neva à 30 minutos mas não "pega"...


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia caros colegas do forum,

Sou um utilizador novo, tenho acompanhado este fórum ha alguns dias já e confesso que já andava com esperança de ver neve. Hoje desoloquei-me ao aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, em Pedras Rubras e no caminho de volta para Braga começou a nevar a cerca de 20 km da minha cidade. Agora em Braga está a nevar com uma intensidade assinalável, flocos bastantes grandes. Estou a adorar, espero que todo o país possa desfrutar deste cenário tá bonito. A neve vai pegando bem no chão nas partes mais frias, como montes e campos.

Deve estar cerca de 0ºC neste momento.

Cumprimentos,

MacBallister


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

iceworld disse:


> Calma, ainda vai chegar aí ...



Mas há a má notícia de que na Póvoa de Varzim chove....
Que suspense. Não contava acordar com estes ( bons)sobressaltos...


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Uma foto dos humildes flocos que estão a cair, apanhados numa teia de aranha:








infelizmente a temperatura está a subir, pelo que em breve os flocos se vão transformar em água neve.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

Neva com grande intensidade no centro de Guimarães!


----------



## Ledo (9 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

O meu pai está a chegar a Barcelos e diz que neva com boa intensidade e que a estrada já está a ficar branca!


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia a todos 

Por aqui ainda 0,4ºC a minima por estas bandas foi -3,9ºC 

Os carros que estão estacionados na rua á sombra, ainda se encontram cobertos de gelo.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

DMartins disse:


> Neva com grande intensidade no centro de Guimarães!



Venham essas fotos !! 

Por Lisboa, céu limpo !


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 09:54)

MacBallister disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas do forum,
> 
> Sou um utilizador novo, tenho acompanhado este fórum ha alguns dias já e confesso que já andava com esperança de ver neve. Hoje desoloquei-me ao aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro, em Pedras Rubras e no caminho de volta para Braga começou a nevar a cerca de 20 km da minha cidade. Agora em Braga está a nevar com uma intensidade assinalável, flocos bastantes grandes. Estou a adorar, espero que todo o país possa desfrutar deste cenário tá bonito. A neve vai pegando bem no chão nas partes mais frias, como montes e campos.
> 
> ...



É uma grande notícia, a minha segunda cidade vai ficar coberta por um manto branco...
Daqui a pouco já ligo para o Bom Jesus para ver como está por lá.


Por Bragança agora neva com menos intensidade mas a cidade está deslumbrante.


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 09:54)

Parou de chover... Estas para mim eram as nuvens que vinham com chuva... Alguma encomenda atrasada! Eu encomendei aquelas que vem com neve... Só tou á espera que elas cheguem!


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 09:55)

Fernando disse:


> Venham essas fotos !!
> 
> Por Lisboa, céu limpo !



E por Coimbra ainda céu limpo, o que deixa uma nota pessimista quanto à esperança de ver neve por aqui uma vez que a chuva poderá chegar na altura de maior calor... mas vamos acompanhando! Parabéns aos contemplados do dia por agora


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

Fernando disse:


> Venham essas fotos !!
> 
> Por Lisboa, céu limpo !



As nossas hipóteses já se foram meu amigo


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 09:56)

O Minho diz que os jardins já estão brancos por Braga e a neve cai com intensidade.

Aqui cai flocos muito pequenos, temperatura de -1,9ºC.

PS: Alguém sabe onde estão as webcams das auto-estradas da Brisa?

O IP4 ao pé de Bragança:


----------



## migmor (9 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

OFICIAL: Também cai neve em Lordelo City. Pequenos flocos mas continuos. Já começou à 20 minutos


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia, céu limpo e -0,5ºC de Temperatura


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Liguei agora para a família e esta tudo branco no Bom Jesus...

Grande dia para todo o Norte...


----------



## Bruno (9 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Fil disse:


> O Minho diz que os jardins já estão brancos por Braga e a neve cai com intensidade.
> 
> Aqui cai flocos muito pequenos, temperatura de -1,9ºC.
> 
> PS: Alguém sabe onde estão as webcams das auto-estradas da Brisa?



Bom dia,
Podes ver aqui: http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1&exmenuid=0

Por aqui estavam à hora a que saí de casa (9:10) 1,1ºC, a mínima foi de -1,0ºC


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Aqui fica o registo fotografico (possível) da neve que vai caindo em Braga:


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Neva na Maia e em Paços de Ferreira!


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 10:03)

Porto!!!portooo!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Porto!!!portooo!!!!!!!!!!:d



Estão a comecar a cair flocos minusculos!!!!!!


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 10:05)

Neve!!!


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:05)

Meus amigos esta manhã em Loures: Campos brancos cobertos de gelo e carros com uma boa camada também. Ao passar em Ponte Frielas às 8h30 o carro chegou a marcar -1º!!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Sei que está a nevar no Castelo da Maia, não acumulando, mas com uns flocos grandinhos...
E aqui, nada, só sol e frio...
Bah


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Porto!!!portooo!!!!!!!!!!:d



Meus Deuses . Dai uma pequena ajuda.
O Porto merece....


----------



## Ledo (9 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Já vejo flocos a cair!!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1&exmenuid=0

No site da BRISA, na segunda câmara da EN303, 2º Câmara (A3 - Ponte de Lima - Valença), a neve é impressionante


----------



## Gato Preto (9 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia a todos,

Mais um record de mínima por aqui: 0,7ºC às 7:20.
Os automóveis estavam com uma razoável camada de gelo (uns 3 mm) e durante o trajecto até à escola do meu filho ainda deu ver o termómetro do carro em -1ºC.

De resto, está um ceu lindo azul. Neve só em sonho.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Bruno disse:


> Bom dia,
> Podes ver aqui: http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1&exmenuid=0
> 
> Por aqui estavam à hora a que saí de casa (9:10) 1,1ºC, a mínima foi de -1,0ºC



Obrigado! Nas webcams dá para ver que cai com intensidade!







E em Valongo!


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 10:08)

Tá a parar em Braga.... 

Não chegou a pegar a neve....

Mas ver o que nos reserva o dia!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
BOM DIA 

O IM POS 7 DISTRITOS EM ALERTA LARANJA




      INFORMAÇÃO DA AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DA PROTECCÇAO CIVIL

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, o centro e norte do território nacional irá continuar a registar temperaturas baixas em especial nos distritos de Coimbra, Aveiro, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Viseu, Bragança, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto.
O aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de gelo ou lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via; À possibilidade de corte de estradas nas regiões onde se prevê queda de neve; Ao uso de várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que o façam transpirar; O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço e podem até conduzir a um ataque cardíaco; Ao consumo excessivo de electricidade pode sobrecarregar a rede originando falhas locais de energia. Procure poupar energia, desligando os aparelhos eléctricos que não sejam necessários. Tenha à mão lanterna e pilhas, para o caso de faltar a luz; Tenha cuidado com as lareiras, braseiras e aquecedores a gás devido ao risco de acidentes domésticos. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal, assim como queimaduras, choques eléctricos e incêndios domésticos; Se tiver que sair de casa, proteja a cabeça, utilizando um chapéu ou gorro e nas mãos use luvas; Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com hipotermia ligue imediatamente para o 112; Mantenha-se atento aos noticiários da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social.
NESTE MOMENTO NAO ESTOU EM CASA MAS TENHO A MINHA ESTAÇAO A ENVIAR OS DADOS VIA RADIO NA FREQUENÇIA DE 144.800MHZ, FREQUENÇIA RESERVADA AOS RADIOAMADORES NO SISTEMA APRS ( Automatic Position Reporting System).

DADOS ACTUAIS 

Temperatura: 2.9 ºC
Humidade: 68%
Pressão: 1018.2 hPa
Precipitação 24h: 0.0 mm/h
Ponto Condensação: -3.0ºC
Wind chill: 2.3 ºC
Vento: 2.6  Nº 
Rajada max: 14.7km/h


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

O que me anima é que quantas vezes o GFS mostrava para aqui 0,1mm e vi cair 10 e 15mm num aguaceiro   a esperança é a ultima a morrer  

3,7ºC devido ao sol claro que a sombra está muito menos   os carros estão ainda brancos nas zonas sombrias


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Em Cascais: 6º


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Neva com grande intensidade em Pços de Ferreira! Estou a tirar fotos!

temp: 0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

Bem...se as cotas não andam perto dos 0 m andam muito perto de tal.

Hoje ninguém pára o norte e centro, até vai virar feriado


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

o IM já retirou a neve em Coimbra!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Meus Deuses . Dai uma pequena ajuda.
> O Porto merece....



E Aveiro também merece  
O horizonte norte cada vez mais carregado.
Já não consigo parar quieto


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

Recebi uma mensagem dizendo que neva no Porto (zona do Marquês de pombal). Vai ser histórico o dia.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

NEVE, NEVE!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

Na sic noticias dizem que neva em barcelos, ponte de lima.Grande reportagem em Bragança.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 10:14)

Neva torrencial em Guimaraes. Logo posto as fotos e videos. Acumula muito rápido. Tudo branco já.


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 10:14)

Cota zero litoral!
Neste momento estou em Vila do Conde e os flocos ainda eram granditos!
Agora reduziu a intensidade.
Tenho colegas na póvoa mesmo aqui ao lado e dizem que chove....


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Met disse:


> o IM já retirou a neve em Coimbra!



As previsões gráficas, bem como as cotas do IM deixaram de ter valor neste momento pelo que a observação das imagens de satélite e os registos visuais passaram a ter todo o significado! Não tinha grande esperança que a neve caísse a cota 0 já por esta fase e é o que tá a acontecer. Portanto e tal como em 2006 os valores de cota de neve já não interessam agora... mais para a frente se verá se sobe a cota ou não. Para já chegou a 0!


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Boas pessoal.

Saí de casa já de manhãzinha após ter recebido uma mensagem de um amigo meu a dizer "Olha vem à rua que as ervas e os carros estão todos brancos. A água do repuxo do jardim congelou".

Saí logo disparado com a máquina na mão  e tirei bastantes fotografias.

Vou abrir um tópico na secção da Fotografia em Portugal onde lá colocarei as fotos todas.

A temperatura chegou aos 0,1º às 7:07 da manhã.   

Dados actuais:

3,3º
1021 mb
78% HR
0,0 km/h

Céu pouco nublado.

Está prometido, não se preocupem, assim que puder insiro as fotos no tópico criado por mim.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Met disse:


> o IM já retirou a neve em Coimbra!



Isso não significa que não caia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 10:16)

ta a nevar em gondomar! muito timidamente mas ta..    0ºc


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Nem acredito.MAS JÁ CAÍRAM  OS 1ºS FLOCOS misturados com alguns pingos de chuva e também algum grão (neve granulada).
Muito pouco mas já os vi sim senhor. 
De Valongo ,chegam-me notícias de "coisa" mais substancial.
Agora já parou mas as nuvens continuam ameaçadoras e a temperatura curiosamente até desceu três décimas nesta última meia hora : 1.3º
A espera e a emoção continuam...


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Eu disse que a encomenda de nuvens de neve ainda tava para chegar


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso não significa que não caia.[/QUOTE
> 
> É essa a nossa esperança!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthWind (9 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

A neve chegou ao Minho! 


ja me telefonaram a dizer que neva em Braga e Guimarães!


----------



## martinus (9 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Com grande emoção.
Está a nevar em Braga. Pega nos telhados, nos jardins, nos carros. Paisagem branca da minha janela.
Sejas bem-vinda neve! Já não via nevar assim em Braga desde 1987 e 1970!


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Neva com bastante intensidade em Braga (centro da cidade)! Já está a deixar telhados, carros e jardins brancos....embora a acumulação ainda seja mínima!


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

Aqui por Cascais o céu começa a ficar encoberto e a Serra de Sintra há pouco também se apresentava com uma camada de nuvens altas...


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

aqui continua a nevar com muita intensidade!!


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 10:30)

Neva com grande intensidade em braga


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

Nevou MUITO forte aqui na Trofa. Tirei muitas fotos daqui a pouco publico-as.


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

Notícia Sapo:

Frio: Escolas encerraram em Bragança, situação na cidade é a mais problemática
09 de Janeiro de 2009, 09:57

Bragança, 09 Jan (Lusa) - As escolas da cidade de Bragança estão hoje encerradas por casa da neve que impediu o transporte dos alunos das aldeias, disse à Lusa o vice-presidente da Câmara, Rui Caseiro.

É dentro da cidade que se vive a situação "mais complicada", de acordo com Melo Gomes, o responsável pelo Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS).

A neve acumulada está a dificultar a circulação automóvel e de peões, com o vice-presidente da autarquia a apelar aos condutores que circulem apenas com viaturas quatro por quatro ou com correntes de neve nas rodas.

A autarquia, responsável pela Protecção Civil municipal, está a proceder à limpeza das ruas e a espalhar sal, mas segundo Rui Caseiro esta operação "leva algum tempo a fazer efeito".

Segundo ainda informações do CDOS, "os maiores problemas são na cidade de Bragança, nomeadamente com algumas viaturas atravessadas e nos acesso da cidade ao IP4".

O principal itinerário da região, que liga o Porto à fronteira em Bragança, está circulável, com alguns condicionamentos no troço entre Bragança e Quintanilha (fronteira) a obrigarem a atenção redobrada e precauções dos automobilistas.

Outras estradas da região com neve, segundo ainda a fonte, são a nacional 206, na Serra da Nogueira, próximo de Bragança, e a 103, que liga a cidade a Vinhais.

Segundo informações do CDOS, os termómetros marcavam às 09:30 um grau negativo em Bragança, onde a temperatura mínima registada foi de seis graus.

Esta é a terceira vez que a neve visita a região transmontana em pouco mais de um mês.


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Entram as primeiras nuvens de vindas de Norte.
Um pouco mais cedo do que eu esperava.
Divirtam-se e já sabem


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

e du na tv que tá a nevar no porto e em gaia
só aqui é que não pá tenho ceu limpo e -0,8ºC


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 10:34)

Neva como nunca vi em Braga. Incrivel, tudo branco na zona de Nogueira. Estou a trabalhar e só consigo olha lá para fora. Continua e parece querer continuar...


----------



## Dourado (9 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Acho logo á noite pode haver surpresas e nevar em zonas pouco habituais no centro do país.
Parece que a precipitação está a descer de Norte para Sul. pena que não chegue ao Algarve


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Caros colegas esta nevada vai ficar na memória de braga...e continua!


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Impressionante o nevão na Maia:





Em Braga já está tudo branco:


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia,
Para dar conta da incrível mínima de hoje no Fogueteiro: *-2,1º!*  Ficou registado na memória da minha Oregon, e à hora que a fui ver, 8h00, estava com -1,5º, a subir rapidamente na 1/2 hora seguinte para -0,7º. Fica para a história! Os carros estavam todos com uma boa camada de gelo, bem como as zonas com relva. A seguir tive que andar com o carro cerca de 15 minutos e o gelo não derreteu nem um pouco, com o termómetro do carro entre -1,5 e 0,0. Se fosse em Lisboa, à vista da minha janela, era record histórico...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

Já vou com uma hora de NEVE Ee temperatura de -0,5ºC


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

Não consigo ficar no escritório! As vantagens de trabalhar por conta própria, vo já passaer e fazer uma reportagem fotográfica!

Continua a maravilha! Um sonho realizado!


----------



## NorthWind (9 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Amigos do meteo pt....toca a registar isso tudo em foto!


----------



## migmor (9 Jan 2009 às 10:41)

Agora já neva com grande intensidade hà uns bons 15 minutos.

Tá LINDO


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

começo da nha em Guimaraes


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

Moita, hoje pela manhã

Mínima de *-3,9ºC*

Um valor a roçar o historico, ou passou esse valor, ou ficou perto dele.

Desta vez estas fotos não são de Trás-os-Montes mas sim da Moita, Margem Sul.































Palavras para quê


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

O forum chegou aos 500 utilizadores simultâneos !!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Tenho poucas duvidas que o porto vai ver cair muita neve daqui a pouco, e olhando para as Imagens de Satélite e para a chuva do gfs vejo alguns erros no modelos como por exemplo que a chuva está mais para sul e mais junto ao litoral do que mostra o modelo para as 13h


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

Fernando disse:


> O forum chegou aos 500 utilizadores simultâneos !!!!


já ninguem se lembra do bug do dia 14... força com isso!!

Joane nao para de nevar desde as 8.45!!


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2009 às 10:48)

Por aqui nevou mas não acomulou, poucos minutos de neve e mais de agua-neve. 
Estou a apenas 13km de Braga a N-NW (vale do homem), e em Braga está tudo completamente branco. Já era de esperar que tal sucedesse, pois iria depender da posição da bolsa fria a 500hpa e até onde ela fosse, assim como onde iria passar a precipitação com mais intensidade, que foi um pouco mais interior.


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Vila Real
mais uma cidade para acrescentar ao mapa da neve


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 10:51)

Tá a parar de nevar Braga... 

Mas tá tudo branco!!

Lindo!!!


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

Que ela venha!

Tive mínima de -3,8º e sigo com -0,8º


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 10:53)

Segundo informações que circulam na cidade o autocarro da 8:30 que seguia para o Porto está bloqueado á saída da cidade.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

Água-neve em Amares.


----------



## martinus (9 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

Abrandou um momento, mas continua agora com grandes flocos. A neve estava com saudades e não vai embora com essa facilidade. Aumenta de intensidade agora. E sim, tudo branco, até já pega nas estradas como em 1987 e 1970.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 10:54)

Começou a nevar outra vez com intensidade....

Isto hoje promete!!!


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

Aqui vão algumas deste acontecimento memorável:
























Sigo com 0.9ºC e continua a nevar!


----------



## Carlos_p (9 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Pessoal, neste momento está a nevar em Lourosa, Santa Maria da Feira.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

733 users?? Isto não é normal.... 

Aqui por Lisboa tudo na mesma.... Sol sem nuvens à vista e frio...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Pessoal do Porto como está a situação, tenho a confirmação de uma amigo que vai a caminho de Braga e diz que na entrada da A3 já neva e bem.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

Pelas imagens da Brisa, neva copiosamente em Famalicão,  Braga, tambem no grande Porto.E eu que sou dai e vivo ca a onze anos. Bem na verdade a sorte que hoje voçes tem eu tive no dia 29.11. è justo !!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 11:01)

-0,5ºC e neva sim senhor com grande intensidade. Para mais tarde recordar. Não coloco fotos senão o server vai ao fundo


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 11:02)

Neve na Faculdade de Engenharia da Univ do Porto:

http://picasaweb.google.com/simaobelchior/LetItSnow#


----------



## NorthWind (9 Jan 2009 às 11:03)

Fernando disse:


> 733 users?? Isto não é normal....
> 
> Aqui por Lisboa tudo na mesma.... Sol sem nuvens à vista e frio...



Espectáculo! Estamos todos online a fazer força para que a neve caia!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

Para mim aquela mancha de chuva que o modelo meta ao largo de Lisboa e Setúbal vai passar em terra mesmo em cima da costa porque já percebi que no satélite ela está mais para dentro de terra


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 11:16)

miguel disse:


> Para mim aquela mancha de chuva que o modelo meta ao largo de Lisboa e Setúbal vai passar em terra mesmo em cima da costa porque já percebi que no satélite ela está mais para dentro de terra



Cheira-te a neve ou nem por isso? O modelo mete essa mancha para que horas?


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Olhando para as nuvens parece existir movimento retrógado, mas não consigo confirmar no satelite.

Volta a cair agua-neve aqui.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Confirmo a queda de neve durante cerca de 15 minutos no Porto, zona do Polo Universitario, com uma pequeníssima acumulação na relva 

Neste momento nada cai do céu, mas continuo na expectativa. Confirmop que em Gaia, na zona de Mafamude também cairam uns flocos.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

João Dias disse:


> Confirmo a queda de neve durante cerca de 15 minutos no Porto, zona do Polo Universitario, com uma pequeníssima acumulação na relva
> 
> Neste momento nada cai do céu, mas continuo na expectativa. Confirmop que em Gaia, na zona de Mafamude também cairam uns flocos.



Confirma com imagens: 


http://picasaweb.google.com/simaobelchior/LetItSnow#


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

João Dias disse:


> Confirmo a queda de neve durante cerca de 15 minutos no Porto, zona do Polo Universitario, com uma pequeníssima acumulação na relva
> 
> Neste momento nada cai do céu, mas continuo na expectativa. Confirmop que em *Gaia, na zona de Mafamude* também cairam uns flocos.



Pois, como sempre o interior de Gaia
Aqui, a minha mãe relatou chuva, chuva e mais chuva

A minima desta noite foi aos *-1,6ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *4,0ºC*


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Tenho registos de amigos de neve no centro de Amarante. Esta zona fica num vale soalheiro. Uma surpresa também...


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Na zona sul do concelho da Maia, próximo do Hospital de São João caiem ocasionalmente alguns flocos de neve mas com uma intensidade muito reduzida.


Hoje nevará no Porto?


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Um pequeno video:


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Parou de nevar em Braga

A neve já derrete...


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

Fotografias de Vizela






(c) Rocha





(c) Rocha


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

pois por aqui ainda não caiu nada ....

mas tambem ainda não choveu....

a ver vamos tenho fé que possa cair alguma coisa

a temp continua baixa 3.0ºc


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

miguel disse:


> Para mim aquela mancha de chuva que o modelo meta ao largo de Lisboa e Setúbal vai passar em terra mesmo em cima da costa porque já percebi que no satélite ela está mais para dentro de terra



Para a nossa zona só me resta uma pequena esperança depois das 21:00h até as 3 da manha da proxima madrugada. Até lá só se alguma convecçao extraodinária acontecer! Mas quiça, com esta instablidade e com tanto frio em altura tudo poderá acontecer! Mas depois temos outro factor! A das temp. já estarem demasiadas altas por esta altura, talvez em cotas medias altas!


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 11:32)

Em Braga a neve cai, embora muito timidamente, neste momento parece já água-neve... Começa a derreter a que estava acumulada. Espero que caia mais um pouco durante o dia. Está muito frio e as nuvens são baixas, não se vê uma aberta.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Alguém do IM pode confirmar se vai nevar no Porto?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2009 às 11:37)

frederico disse:


> Alguém do IM pode confirmar se vai nevar no Porto?



Que eu saiba não há aqui ninguém do IM. O IM previa cota de neve de 700 metros, já se confirmou que isso não está a acontecer, a cota está perto dos 0 metros. Já nevou no Porto e pode voltar a nevar nas próximas horas.

Não há melhor sitio para ficar actualizado das novidades que aqui no forum.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 11:37)

Começa a nevar novamente em Bragança!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

Nashville disse:


> pois por aqui ainda não caiu nada ....
> 
> mas tambem ainda não choveu....
> 
> ...



Olha, vizinho

Tenho noticias de neve em Coimbrões


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 11:38)

Recomeça a nevar em Bragança


----------



## paricusa (9 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

boas 

aqui nevou cerca de uma hora, mas só acumulou alguma coisa nos ultimos 15 minutos, atá as 10:30, depois veio agua-neve, agora ocasionalmente vem uns flocos, para... vem uns flocos, para... mas a tendencia deve ser chuva fraca, vamos ver!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

frederico disse:


> Alguém do IM pode confirmar se vai nevar no Porto?



Telefonou-me a gora a minha irmã a dizer que está a nevar na Foz do Douro hehehe e eu aqui!!!


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Aqui só caem flocos microscópicos.

Temperatura de -0,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 11:40)

Fantkboy disse:


> Para a nossa zona só me resta uma pequena esperança depois das 21:00h até as 3 da manha da proxima madrugada. Até lá só se alguma convecçao extraodinária acontecer! Mas quiça, com esta instablidade e com tanto frio em altura tudo poderá acontecer! Mas depois temos outro factor! A das temp. já estarem demasiadas altas por esta altura, talvez em cotas medias altas!



Aqui para Setúbal espero ter a essa altura final da madrugada uns 0 a 3ºC se a run das 12 não retirar ar frio tudo é possível


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

Segundo a Run do GFS aqui em Bragança podemos ser contemplados novamente amnhã de manhã, não acham?


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 11:46)

Na zona de Pedrouços (sul do concelho da Maia) já parou a  queda de flocos há mais de meia hora


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Neve em Coimbrões, 4 caminhos e Cais de Gaia (locais mais proximos de mim)

Só aqui e que nada

Temp: *4,8ºC*


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

frederico disse:


> Alguém do IM pode confirmar se vai nevar no Porto?



Para que é que precisas do IM quando tens o Meteopt?


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 11:49)

Pela covilhã, frio, cerca de 3º e sol, muito muito sol! Veremos se vem o elemento branco. Fico espantado pelo Porto, foi nevar logo quando eu não estava. Alguém tem imagens de matosinhos, penafiel e por aí?

abraço


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Fil disse:


> Aqui só caem flocos microscópicos.
> 
> Temperatura de -0,6ºC.



Aqui caem flocos macroscópicos!


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Boas pessoal, agora estou pelo chiado mas sem termometro...
Esta noite tive a minima mais baixa de sempre, 0,2ºc mas não cheguei aos valores negativos ..


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Um vídeo da neve na Fac de Engenharia da Univ do Porto (fica na zona do Hospital de S.João).


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, agora estou pelo chiado mas sem termometro...
> Esta noite tive a minima mais baixa de sempre, 0,2ºc mas não cheguei aos valores negativos ..



Confirmo, a minha namorada disse-me que a mínima hoje foi de 0.6ºC, pois saí de casa muito cedo e não pude confirmar, faço-o mais logo.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

O céu começa a ficar bastante nublado na pior fase do dia , mas há esperança.


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Em Loriga começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens.
temperatura de 0,9ºC


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 11:59)

Olá pessoal! Este é o meu primeiro tópico por aqui (acabei de me registar). Devo dizer-vos que em Braga nevou desde manhãzinha, pelo menos desde as 09h00 (há quem diga que nevou de noite mas isso já não sei, mas é provável, pelo menos nos locais mais altos como no Bom Jesus ou no Sameiro). Em breve, vou colocar aqui fotografias. Nunca vi a cidade tão branquinha. Entre as 10h00 e as 11h00 foi quando nevou com mais intensidade. É um dia histórico em Braga!  Ah, e disseram-me que uma parte da A3 está cortada, pelo que quem vier do Porto em direcção a Braga, tem de sair na Cruz.


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

ola rita bem vinda ao forum


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

Bom dia 

Já se vê por aqui algumas fotos lindíssimas a nevar Parabéns!!

Aqui para estes lados sigo com:

4.8ºC

49% HR

1022.4hpa

4Km/h SE

Wind Chill: 4.5

Ponto de Orvalho: -5.0


----------



## psm (9 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Bem vinda Rita


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Já se vê por aqui algumas fotos lindíssimas a nevar Parabéns!!
> 
> ...




Nós somos os excomungados :P


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

Segunda-feira mínima de 1 grau para o Porto e possibilidade de aguaceiros... nevará?


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

Uma metereologista do IM disse ás 12.00h na TSF que na próxima madrugada poderá nevar em Lisboa e Algarve!!


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Parabéns ao Norte do pais por ja verem o elemento branco  agora durante a tarde será o interior centro e litoral a levar com um pouco de precipitação


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

frederico disse:


> Segunda-feira mínima de 1 grau para o Porto e possibilidade de aguaceiros... nevará?



Segunda já não neva a não ser nas terras altas...frio para nevar em cotas baixas é apenas hoje e amanha sendo que amanha é mais para o Centro e Sul...


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

amarusp disse:


> Uma metereologista do IM disse ás 12.00h na TSF que na próxima madrugada poderá nevar em Lisboa e Algarve!!



Pois mas ao mesmo tempo parece que têm medo de colocar isso na previsão descritiva. Continuam com os mesmos 700 metros 
Não entendo

edit: "Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte estendendo-se à região Centro
ao longo do dia e que poderão ser de neve em alguns locais."

fonte: IM


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Paços está Lindo!

Tudo Branco

Continua a Nevar!

-0.5ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 12:10)

Voltam a cair flocos grandes aqui...poucos mas liiiiiiiindos.
Pelo satélite será que guardado ainda estará o bocado?


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

Por aqui o carro marca 2graus, ás 12h...
Nevou durante 5 minutos não mais e o ceu começa a ficar menos carregado 
Acordei com uma chuva miudinha depois parou... quando menos esperava começou a nevar! Os flocos eram bem grandes mas foi durante pouco tempo. Vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva...


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia a todos, bem vinda Rita. 

Noticias desta noite fria, sim porque a minima desta madrugada para mim foi de -0,9ºC muito frio mesmo.

Actualmente sigo com:
T: 5,8ºC
HR: 57%
P:1020mb/hPa

Parece que o pessoal de Bragança, Paços, Porto entre outras localidades da zona norte hoje viram neve. 
Eu também ainda tenho a esperança de ver nesta próxima madrugada.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

Magnusson disse:


> Nós somos os excomungados :P



Amanha de madrugada vem para estes lados


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 9 de Janeiro de 2009

Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
temporariamente muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte estendendo-se à região Centro
ao longo do dia e que poderão ser de neve em alguns locais.

"poderão ser de neve em alguns locais."

Parece-me muita vaga esta previsão aquem se exige um pouco mais de rigor...


Fonte: IM


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

Por Braga estamos perto da hora em que se atinge a temperatura máxima e temos cerca de 2 graus. Com a neve acumulada em vários sítios, o céu encoberto, podemos ter uma mínima record hoje. Neste momento não neva nem chove, quando cai algo do céu é uma espécie de floco pequeníssimo, tão leve que anda a flutuar pelo ar. Em 24 anos nunca tinha visto neve assim. Esperei 24 anos mas valeu a pena


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Amanha de madrugada vem para estes lados



Mmmmmmm, não estou muito optimista pelo que leio :S


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Neva de novo na zona do Hospital de São João (Porto) !!


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

Por aqui chove...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 12:32)

Começam a entrar as primeiras nuvens na zona de Lisboa, pode ser que mais logo, ao final da tarde/noite, exista pelo menos a expectativa do elemento branco, mas sem grandes optimismos.
Parabéns aos contemplados no Norte


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

Chuva fraca com *5,1ºC*


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

uma questão aos mais entendidos em cartas, pelo que tive a ver das runs disponibilizadas no site do IM a hora prevista para ocorrer precepitação na zona de Lisboa, Sobral, Montejunto é entre as 0h e as 4h de dia 10 de Janeiro? Ou estarei muito errado?


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Barcelinhos






(c) Emanuel Longras



Paredes





(c) Licínio Torres


Guimarães





(c) Patrícia Alves



Santo Tirso





(c) Carla Dias


Famalicão





(c) Maria Machado


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Aos mais "entendidos" do Fórum:
Observo no satélite que existem duas movimentações distintas no satélite, uma massa nubelosa de sudeste e outra de noroeste e que se encontram siginificamente no Nordeste Transmontano.
O que significa e o que poderá acontecer nesta zona?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

Por aqui está um lindo dia de sol mas está frio, neste momento estão 7.8ºC


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/maps.aspx:lol:


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Fico feliz por ver que neva no norte!!! Foi feita justiça porque em 2006 só nevou de coimbra para baixo!!! Mas mesmo assim, a gente aqui em lx nao se pode queixar porque as previsões indicam neve para esta noite.... embora nao saiba como está a run do gfs!!!


----------



## Snow (9 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Parabéns a malta do norte.

Para nós centro e Sul, acho que vai ser mais difícil ver neve em cotas proximas do 0, visto que a neblusidade irá entrar quando as temperaturas se encontrarem algo altas. 

No entanto haja esperança.

Abraço a todos e belas fotos


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

http://tempo.sapo.pt/local/odivelas:w00t::w00t::lmao:


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Estou a precisar de Calmex ++, o céu está a ficar escuro, hora do tudo ou nada.
Vitamos quando chegar aqui eu aviso


----------



## Snow (9 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

jpmartins disse:


> Estou a precisar de Calmex ++, o céu está a ficar escuro, hora do tudo ou nada.
> Vitamos quando chegar aqui eu aviso



Qual é a temperatura por aí?


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

jpmartins disse:


> Estou a precisar de Calmex ++, o céu está a ficar escuro, hora do tudo ou nada.
> Vitamos quando chegar aqui eu aviso



Vou estar sem net na próxima hora, mas estarei claro atento... Em dia de trabalho tenho que fazer o acompanhamento possível. A temperatura deve descer em breve e as perspectivas continuam boas


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

o sapo faz sonhar 
faz,faz


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

o im  deve andar as aranhas


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

ola,

tou a postar directamento do Bom Jesus lol 

recomeçou agora a nevar...mas com menor intensidade..

em alguns sitios acumulacoes bastante significativas


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Há alguns dias atrás o site do INM espanhol previa neve para Ayamonte e Huelva, só já  não me recordo se era para dia 9 ou para dia 10, mas entretanto já alteraram essa informação...


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

vince boas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

Belas fotos Vince 

Por aqui estou com 5.9ºC  bela temperatura para os Lisboetas


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

meo disse:


> o sapo faz sonhar
> faz,faz



Não vejo de nada extraodinário


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Depois de o pequeno aguaceiro de chuva a temperatura anda em queda

Temp: *4,4ºC*


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não vejo de nada extraodinário



aguaceiros para sabado
pode ser que sim


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

aqui em barcelos ,caiu neve quase toda a manha e acumulou bem ...lindo
agora :2.5 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

pessoal fantastico valongo esta cheio de neve sigo com ceu muito nublado 
1ºc depois coloco fotos e videos!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Começou a nevar em Lamego com muita intensidade!
Fonte: A minha querida Mãe!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boas 

Parabéns ao pessoal da zona Norte do país e bem vida ao fórum Rita 

Sigo com :

Temperatura: 6.2 ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1016.9 hPa
Precipitação 24h: 0.0 mm/h
Ponto Condensação: -2.2ºC
Wind chill: 4.8 ºC
Vento: 6.4 NEº
Rajada max: 14.7km/h


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Tenho a sensação que o interior centro aínda vai ter mais festa que n´s em Bragança...apesar de sermos quase sempre os primeiros!


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

No hospital de São João continuamos à espera do tão aguardado nevão...


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

Será que vai nevar em Vila Franca de Xira logo a noite??? madrugada de sábado???


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

frederico disse:


> No hospital de São João continuamos à espera do tão aguardado nevão...



Quem te prometeu isso?


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

bem pessoal por agora despeço-me mas vou continuar atento ao forúm só não vou poder postar. apartir das 23h vou iniciar expedição até à serra de montejunto 666mts de altitute e ver o que se vai suceder durante a noite.. darei noticias..

abraços e a ver se temos uma GRANDE suspresa!!


----------



## Ice (9 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

frederico disse:


> No hospital de São João continuamos à espera do tão aguardado nevão...



Há cerca de 30 min nevou no Porto na zona de Massarelos! Não agarrava, mas os flocos eram bem grandinhos e caiam lentamente 
Lindooo!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Ta a chover com *3,6ºC*


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Desde as 9:40 nevava. Agora parou. Ceu muito nublado! 0.5ºC


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Continuam a cair uns flocos tímidos em Pedrouços, perto do Hospital de São João.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Aqui na baixa não caiu nada.
Tive uma minima de 1,5ºC.

Por agora 5,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Aqui na baixa não caiu nada.
> Tive uma minima de 1,5ºC.
> 
> Por agora 5,8ºC



A festa ainda não acabou  :assobio:


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:09)

Flocos grandes na zona do São João (Porto)


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 13:10)

Continua a chover com *2,9ºC*


----------



## Ice (9 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

Bgc disse:


> Flocos grandes na zona do São João (Porto)



Hehehe Fixe! 
Por aqui (em Massarelos) cai uma chuvita c gelo!


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

NEVE moderada no Porto!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Por volta do meio dia cairam grandes flocos com alguma intensidade por aqui e agora recomeça a nevar!

Embora sem acumulação já é um dia para recordar aqui no Porto!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Bgc disse:


> NEVE moderada no Porto!



Confirmo, isto está bonito está, se calhar com a noite ainda neva mais....


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

bewild disse:


> bem pessoal por agora despeço-me mas vou continuar atento ao forúm só não vou poder postar. apartir das 23h vou iniciar expedição até à serra de montejunto 666mts de altitute e ver o que se vai suceder durante a noite.. darei noticias..
> 
> abraços e a ver se temos uma GRANDE suspresa!!



Boas belo sitio para fazer radio se tiveres um radio PMR "Personal Mobile Radio"não necessita de licença são uns rádios que se vendem normalmente nos supermercados por cerca de 20€ a 50€ o par se tiveres algum podes por no ch8 ton 22 temos la um repetidor em cima da serra de Montejunto que faz uma cobertura de +-50km para sul e +-50km para norte. De cima da serra também da para activar o repetidor da serra do Monsanto ch5 ton 22 este faz uma boa cobertura + de 100km nestes rádios PMR há sempre alguém a escuta um abraço e boa expedição se tiveres na serra a partir das 23h eu faço chamada no ch 8 desde lisboa um abraço

Mais informações em http://www.pmr446.org/


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Rai's parta o mar 

Chuva fraca com *2,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> A festa ainda não acabou  :assobio:



Espero que não. Já que está este frio horrível, ao menos que neve! Lol. Mas acho que a baixa seria a zona mais bonita da cidade com neve.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Neva na zona de Pedrouços perto dos Hospital de são joão. Alguma intensidade.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Continua a chover com *2,9ºC*



Tá quase.
Com os teus 80% de humidade que registas agora tens estas probabilidades:

2,9ºC - 0%
2,5ºC - 30%
2,0ºC - 70 %
1.4 ºC - 100%

Tens que subir uns andares pois está a nevar mais acima hehehe


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

A imagem de satélite permite concluir que a instabilidade está concentrada apenas na região Norte e que as probabilidades de chegar ao sul são muito reduzidas, senão mesmo nulas.
Possívelmente, durante esta tarde/noite, a instabilidade pode chegar a algumas regiões do Norte/Centro e, com a subida paulatina da temperatura, a cota de neve tenderá agora a subir rapidamente.

LINK: Imagem de satélite


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

Em Braga hoje de manhã:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

rogers disse:


> Desde as 9:40 nevava. Agora parou. Ceu muito nublado! 0.5ºC



Confirmo a essa hora uma pausa mas recomeçou a nevar entretanto - uma pausa de 10\15 minutos apenas - neva desde as 9.30h da manhã apenas com essa pequena pausa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Continua a chover com *2,4ºC*

As vezes vesse umas cenas brancas no meio da chuva


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

Fernando disse:


> Em Braga hoje de manhã:



Aqueles andam de calções 

Falei com o meu irmão que me disse que em Vila Real neva com grande intensidade e acumula rapidamente.
O meu pai agora em Espinho disse que esta céu de neve com muito frio, mas que por enquanto é apenas chuva


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

Fernando disse:


> Em Braga hoje de manhã:



aqueles estão sem roupa ?!?!?!?!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

Eu exijo mais neve em Bragança!


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

Incrível aqui, neva cada vez mais forte!! Nunca pensei ser possível nevar assim no Porto, estou habituado a ver isto só em Bragança 

A temperatura caiu para 1ºC.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

ogalo disse:


> aqueles esta sem roupa ?!?!?!?!



LOOOL é verdade... Dava uma boa capa de jornal...

Quem tirou a foto também não conhece os indivíduos...
 :P


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

Bgc disse:


> Incrível aqui, neva cada vez mais forte!! Nunca pensei ser possível nevar assim no Porto, estou habituado a ver isto só em Bragança
> 
> A temperatura caiu para 1ºC.



Tira fotos ! ! ! ! ! Mesmo que sejam com o telemóvel ! Faz vídeos... Sei lá!


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

Fernando disse:


> Em Braga hoje de manhã:



Serão meteoloucos ?


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

Com certeza que sim


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

esta a nevar com grande intensidade!!!!! 0ºc


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

Neva com intensidade em Pedrouços, perto do Hospital de São João.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

Infelizmente se chegar aqui já estará uma temperatura muito elevada.

Segue 6,7º


----------



## Ice (9 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

Em Recarei (sul do concelho de Paredes - cota 90m) recomeça a nevar... E eu aqui preso no trabalho


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 13:36)

Gerofil disse:


> A imagem de satélite permite concluir que a instabilidade está concentrada apenas na região Norte e que as probabilidades de chegar ao sul são muito reduzidas, senão mesmo nulas.
> Possívelmente, durante esta tarde/noite, a instabilidade pode chegar a algumas regiões do Norte/Centro e, com a subida paulatina da temperatura, a cota de neve tenderá agora a subir rapidamente.
> 
> LINK: Imagem de satélite




As previsões para estes lados sempre apontaram instabilidade apenas esta noite!!! As nuvens ja vem a caminho e que não tenham pressa!!! 
Subida da temperatura???? Está um frio do caraças


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

aqui a temperatura esta a subir :3.5 graus...
nem chove nem neve ....
no chão ainda muita neve, derivada ao caiu hoje de manha...


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

o sol acaba por desaparecer por entre as nuvens e a temperatura desceu rapidamente.vamos ver aki por Coimbra.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

aqui ja cairam alguns flocos e tenho informação que no porto também


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

As máximas ontem eram por volta das 14/15, estaremos agora eventualmente a entrar no pior momento do dia, mas a partir daí descem novamente.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

As últimas imagens de satélite que tive acesso mostram que a instabilidade está muito concentrada e que tende a permanecer, ou seja, nas próximas horas deverá continuar a nevar exactamente onde está a nevar agora. Parece também que a neve deverá cair com grande intensidade.

Pessoal do Sul, toca a fazer a viagem para o Norte, pois muito provavelmente esta situação é muito localizada e quase de certeza para já (*próximas horas*) está posto de lado a hipótese de esta situação afectar locais a sul da Figueira da Foz / Serra da Estrela / Guarda.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

parabéns aos "felizardos" pela Neve 

por aqui a temperatura está nos 9.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Dados actuais: Céu nublado, vento fraco.

6,5º
1020 mb
67% HR


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> As máximas ontem eram por volta das 14/15, estaremos agora eventualmente a entrar no pior momento do dia, mas a partir daí descem novamente.



Exactamente, e por incrível que pareça na zona do Porto onde estou neva há 1 hora, sensivelmente e a temperatura não passa do 1ºC!


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

só agora vi as primeiras nuvens que veem de norte, será que a vesta ainda chega aqui ao interios centro de portugal


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Bgc disse:


> Exactamente, e por incrível que pareça na zona do Porto onde estou neva há 1 hora, sensivelmente e a temperatura não passa do 1ºC!



no porto ,onde  mesmo ?


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

Eu vou para o Porto no final do dia! Só espero que não cortem a A1


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

faz lembrar 1994


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

ogalo disse:


> no porto ,onde  mesmo ?



1km do Hospital São João!!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Novamente chuva com *2,5ºC*


----------



## joao paulo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Qual o ponto mais a Sul onde está a cair neve neste momento?
Lamego?


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Neva com bastante intensidade em Vila Real.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

se continuar vai ser o caos em algumas zonas no Marão ninguem vai passar entre outros pontos


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

[/IMG]​


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:53)

joao paulo disse:


> Qual o ponto mais a Sul onde está a cair neve neste momento?
> Lamego?



Já houve registos aqui pelo fórum durante toda a manhã de Lourosa, Santa Maria da Feira e Oliveira de Azeméis.


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 13:55)

camrov8 disse:


> se continuar vai ser o caos em algumas zonas no Marão ninguem vai passar entre outros pontos



Eu vou fazer Porto-Bragança a meio da tarde, mas a este ritmo já vou ter problemas


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Previsão para Sábado, 10 de Janeiro de 2009

Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
temporariamente muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro
e nas terras altas.
*Aguaceiros na região Sul até ao início da manhã e que poderão
ser de neve em alguns locais*. Aguaceiros fracos no interior Norte e
Centro durante a tarde, que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros
subindo gradualmente a cota para os 1000 metros.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima na região Norte.

Beja volta a ver neve tal como em 2006!!!


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Pelo Satélite as Nuvens já vem a caminho
será que vou ter surpresas já hoje?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Uma vez que a neve deve continuar a cair com intensidade onde tem caído nas últimas horas, é possível que haja cortes de estradas e o acesso à região se torne muito complicado, senão impossível.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma vez que a neve deve continuar a cair com intensidade onde tem caído nas últimas horas, é possível que haja cortes de estradas e o acesso à região se torne muito complicado, senão impossível.



Mas eu tenho mesmo que para o Porto !!!!! :P

Será que há limpa-neves próximos da A1?


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

squidward disse:


> Pelo Satélite as Nuvens já vem a caminho
> será que vou ter surpresas já hoje?



Esta noite madrugada deve haver surpresas ca para baixo!!! As previsões assim o indicam


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

O céu está a ficar muito nublado na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 4 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima ficou-se por -4.4 graus


----------



## joao paulo (9 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Aqui pela encosta Sul da Estrela a 830 mts, alguma nebulosidade ...Aguardemos que atravesse o Planalto Central e brinde as encostas...


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 14:01)

Já não irá cair neve em Évora???


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Boas Tardes!! Isto esteve bem animado, esta manhã!! Parabéns aos contemplados pela Neve!


Por aqui, após uma Temperatura Mínima de *-0,8ºC*, eis que sigo com 8,6ºC!

O Céu está Muito Nublado por Cumulus Humilis
Humidade nos 42%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -3,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura -0,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

por cá aparecem as primeiras nuvens...vamos la a ver se a noite tenho sorte!!! Continua a malhar bem na terra da minha mãe...Amarante!!!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

NEVA intensamente e vai dar acumulação!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Pela covilhã começa a encobrir o céu, embora me continue a sentir num país diferente dos meus conterraneos do porto. Parece um dia normalíssimo... É melhor ir mudar o carro de sítio? logo à noite esperava jantar na guarda...


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Mais uma vez vocês no Norte têm tudo... Eu já perdi a esperança depois de ver o satélite


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

trepkos disse:


> Mais uma vez vocês no Norte têm tudo... Eu já perdi a esperança depois de ver o satélite





Somos 2....


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

Tenho estado a acompanhar a evolução das imagens de satélite do Sat24.com e vejo que o núcleo central desta instabilidade se concentra no redor do região do Porto (mais precisamente a alguns quilómetros para o interior) e parece que se está a desfazer pouco a pouco.
Pelo menos até agora, esta instabilidade é local e não está a dirigir-se para sul.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

Ja esfrego as luvas... e tambem a massa esta a dirigir-se em linha recta bem dentro do pais e não aquilo que os modelos davam que seria no mar..

Esperança malta!!!


Min de  -1.0ºC  Foi a mais baixa registada alguma vez pela minha estação aqui no sitio...

e AGORA SIGO COM 8.8 E ja nao deve aumentar mais...estagnou!!


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

Snifa disse:


> NEVA intensamente e vai dar acumulação!!



Não vai acumular no Porto.

Continua a nevar!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Não sei porque perderam as esperanças, a chuva ou melhor aguaceiros vão chegar aqui a baixo de madrugada e com ela alguma surpresa pode e deve acontecer...


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

boas a todos, isto está animadissimo ehhehe, por aqui sigo com ceu limpo e 8ºC, agora vou ter de ler isto tudo pra me por a par das ultimas ate ja


----------



## Snow (9 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Vamos esperar pelo evoluir das horas. Mas também tenho muitas duvidas que a instabilidade chegue aqui a baixo.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Em Bragança parece que estamos despachados, até já vejo algumas abertas. Amanhã de manhã há possibilidades de nevar outra vez, mas sempre em pequena quantidade. 

Agora tenho 0,4ºC, 71% e 1020 hPa.

PS: No fecho do Jornal da Tarde da SIC avisaram que o IM disse que podia nevar em todo o litoral até ao Algarve...


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

dpaes disse:


> Somos 2....






O Norte não será a única região de Portugal a ficar coberta de neve. Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, contactado pelo PortugalDiário, esta madrugada poderá mesmo nevar em Lisboa, no Alentejo e no Algarve.
Envie as suas fotos e vídeos da neve para portugaldiario@iol.pt

«Há essa possibilidade, embora não seja uma garantia absoluta. Estamos a prever que haja precipitação, ainda que não de forma uniforme, e com as temperaturas assim tão baixas ela ocorrerá em forma de neve», revelou fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.

A situação agravar-se-á durante esta madrugada e o pior será até às 9h de sábado, sendo que o cenário se vai repetir na madrugada de domingo.

As temperaturas irão rondar os zero graus no sul do país.

«Há uma depressão que se está a deslocar lentamente para sul, daí que seja possível nevar em Lisboa, no Alentejo e no Algarve», concluiu.



Fonte: www.portugaldiario.iol.pt


Pessoal do sul, tenham calma!!! a depressao vem devagar por aqui abaixo!!!!

No final das noticias na sic disse que o IM preve neve esta madrugada em lisboa e algarve

Até de sabado p domingo pode nevar ca para baixo


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

pesoal o im diz que podera nevar em todo o litoral ja a partir do final do dia de hoje ate ao algarve incluindo lisboa
noticias sic ultima hora


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

Fil disse:


> Em Bragança parece que estamos despachados, até já vejo algumas abertas. Amanhã de manhã há possibilidades de nevar outra vez, mas sempre em pequena quantidade.
> 
> Agora tenho 0,4ºC, 71% e 1020 hPa.
> 
> PS: No fecho do Jornal da Tarde da SIC avisaram que o IM disse que podia nevar em todo o litoral até ao Algarve...



Então não sei se mantenha a esperança se não


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 

Hoje acordei com *-3,2ºC*, sendo por isso a Tmín mais baixa até ao momento.

Agora:
T: *6,1ºC*
HR: *50%*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Fil disse:


> Em Bragança parece que estamos despachados, até já vejo algumas abertas. Amanhã de manhã há possibilidades de nevar outra vez, mas sempre em pequena quantidade.
> 
> Agora tenho 0,4ºC, 71% e 1020 hPa.
> 
> PS: No fecho do Jornal da Tarde da SIC avisaram que o IM disse que podia nevar em todo o litoral até ao Algarve...




Neve pode cair em Lisboa e Algarve esta noite

A neve poderá cair em Lisboa e no Algarve na noite de sexta-feira para sábado, o que poderá levar a Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil a emitir um novo comunicado com conselhos à população.
«Existe a possibilidade de haver alguma precipitação fraca de neve na região centro que poderá atingir Lisboa e depois durante a madrugada poderá atingir alguns locais da região sul», precisou Paula Leitão, do Instituto de Meteorologia.
Esta meteorologista explicou que as baixas temperaturas que se estão a verificar em Portugal tem a ver com uma «massa de ar muito fria que deu origem a temperaturas de zero graus e abaixo de zero em muitíssimos lugares do continente».
Paula Leitão confirmou que o frio se vai prolongar pelo menos por mais duas madrugadas, prevendo-se que madrugada de domingo para segunda-feira já não seja tão fria com as duas anteriores.
A meteorologista falou ainda da existência de uma depressão que está a provocar muito nebulosidade e aguaceiros que estão a atingir a região norte, onde caiu neve em particular no Minho, como em Guimarães, onde nevou durante uma hora.

TSF

E tambem ouvi devido a este comunicado do IM de ultima hora


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Afinal o El Gordo saiu ao Norte!!
Sortudos pah! Mas parabéns por tal.!
Tirem o máximo de fotos que puderem!

Aqui pelos arredores da capital, poucas nuvens e muito sol
Estou com uns tórridos 8,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Os flocos são ENORMES!!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Snifa disse:


> NEVA intensamente e vai dar acumulação!!



Exacto; é isso que deve estar a acontecer. Já deverá existir dificuldade em circular em muitas estradas do distrito do Porto.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

meo disse:


> pesoal o im diz que podera nevar em todo o litoral ja a partir do final do dia de hoje ate ao algarve incluindo lisboa
> noticias sic ultima hora




ya tb ouvi!!! desta vez é neve de norte a sul!! no que ao litoral diz respeito


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Nas ANtas, esta a cair neve moderada 

Enquanto, em Gaia chove com *2,5ºC*


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 14:19)

Um familiar meu que fazia agora a viagem Porto-Bragança disse-me agora que ficou "preso" em Penafiel.

Aqui no Porto continua a nevar. Neva desde as 12h40min.


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

Minima de -2,8ºC
Agora +2ºC
Céu muito nublado
Precipitação liquida ou em forma de neve = 0mm


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

Aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei aos carros lá fora e ao registo de -1.0ºC na minha estação.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

Snifa disse:


> Os flocos são ENORMES!!!!!!



Temos que recolher um bom conjunto de fotos para arquivo


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 14:22)

Não sei até que ponto a a massa nebulosa não ganhará mais força com o aquecimento do dia e ao chegar ao sul tenha mais chuva que no Norte   pelo menos é o que tenho estado a ver no satélite


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

A temperatura já está a descer.

T: *6,0ºC*
HR: *50%*

Temos qualquer coisa como 485 visitantes online


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

olá. primeiro post.

Está a nevar intensamente na minha aldeia natal , mamouros. Fica a 20 kms de viseu.

será que vai chegar á covilhã?


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Já em casa, sigo com a máxima do dia: 8.3ºC
Já se conseguem ver algumas nuvens ao longe, mas ainda inofensivas.
Confirmo a mínima do dia: 0.6ºC
Aguardemos então pelas novidades, se as houver...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

*Neve condiciona circulação*

O trânsito está condicionado a esta hora em duas auto-estradas: A-3, que liga o Porto a Valença e A-7, junto a Cabeceiras de Basto.
São dados dos últimos minutos numa altura em que um número crescente de estradas nacionais estão interditas à circulação automóvel, em Bragança, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo e Braga devido à formação de gelo e queda de neve. 
Na última hora, duplicou o número de estradas cortadas ao trânsito, devido ao gelo e à neve, a provocar - no distrito de Braga - o isolamento de algumas aldeias.
Em Terras de Bouro, os bombeiros têm sido chamados a rebocar diversas viaturas, bloqueadas na neve, segundo avança Ercílio Campos, comandante distrital de Braga da Protecção Civil.

Renascença

*Todo o cuidado é pouco para quem queira viajar para o norte; informe-se sobre o estado das estradas antes da sair de casa. *


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Em Loriga o céu esta totalmente nublado, verifiquei visualmente que já neva nos pontos mais altos da Estrela.
Actualmente:1,9ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Por aqui ja se encontram algumas nuvens embora altas mas tudo indica que vai cair alguma precipitação na parte da tarde


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

miguel disse:


> Não sei até que ponto a a massa nebulosa não ganhará mais força com o aquecimento do dia e ao chegar ao sul tenha mais chuva que no Norte   pelo menos é o que tenho estado a ver no satélite



É esta madrugada que não vou à cama e vou ficar à janela até ver nevar... ou então até ficar enregelado

Venha de lá essa precipitação (NEVE) aqui para o Sul!!!

Por aqui começam agora a aparecer as primeiras nuvens...vamos ver no que dá!! Pelo menos deverão provocar desde já um pequeno abaixamento da temperatura por encobrimento do sol!! Seria um bom lançamento para a noite!!


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Gerofil disse:


> *Neve condiciona circulação*
> 
> O trânsito está condicionado a esta hora em duas auto-estradas: A-3, que liga o Porto a Valença e A-7, junto a Cabeceiras de Basto.
> São dados dos últimos minutos numa altura em que um número crescente de estradas nacionais estão interditas à circulação automóvel, em Bragança, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo e Braga devido à formação de gelo e queda de neve.
> ...



Excelente informação 
Vai ser uma tarde difícil na região norte.


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

ecobcg disse:


> É esta madrugada que não vou à cama e vou ficar à janela até ver nevar... ou então até ficar enregelado
> 
> Venha de lá essa precipitação (NEVE) aqui para o Sul!!!
> 
> Por aqui começam agora a aparecer as primeiras nuvens...vamos ver no que dá!! Pelo menos deverão provocar desde já um pequeno abaixamento da temperatura por encobrimento do sol!! Seria um bom lançamento para a noite!!






Acho que se nevar cá no Sul de madrugada, ninguém dorme...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

Boas tardesos deuses devem estar loucos!é só bater recordes,temperaturas minimas bastante baixas por estes tempos,queda de neve tem sido aquilo que se têm visto este inverno,numero de participante on-line mais um recorde hoje,por este andar qualquer dia o forum vai ser noticia na capa de algum orgão de comunicação vai vai,por este andar este inverno está a mostrar de há mmmmmmmmmuitos anos atrás o que é o .

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco,hoje a minima foi -1.9ºCestava um brise.

Dados actuais 6.2ºC pressão 1020hpa e 46%hr.

 Parabéns ai há rapaziada do norte que mais uma vez ficaram brancos

Até logo.


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui ja se encontram algumas nuvens embora altas mas tudo indica que vai cair alguma precipitação na parte da tarde



A Espanha está a levar com neve até dizer chega, deixa lá ver se chega aqui ao burgo...


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

dpaes disse:


> Acho que se nevar cá no Sul de madrugada, ninguém dorme...




o k vale é q amanha é sabado........ mts podem ficar na cama a dormir


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

quero dar muitos parabens ao forum pelas fotos e informaçao que estam a dar
sobre as varias localidades de nosso pequeno mas grande portugal
isto sim um verdadeiro serviço publico digno de referencia


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

Impossível de condizir sem correntes! Muitos acidentes no Vale do Souza e não para de nevar! Continuo com 0ºC


----------



## joao paulo (9 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

já neva na Estrela no alto da torre


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

como  e que esta a evolui a situação para leiria?


----------



## Tyna (9 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Olá
Só por aqui ( em Lisboa) é que não há sinal de nuvens
Está muito frio, mas um sol lindo


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

rogers disse:


> Impossível de condizir sem correntes! Muitos acidentes no Vale do Souza e não para de nevar! Continuo com 0ºC





é o caos completo


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

cardu disse:


> o k vale é q amanha é sabado........ mts podem ficar na cama a dormir



Ou passar a manha a brincar na neve


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Continua a nevar em Guimarães no centro da cidade. Às 14.30h.
A cidade está completamente branca


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Boas Tardes!


Parabéns a todos os contemplados pelo elemento Branco, em especial a todos aqueles que só agora tiveram essa oportunidade. Um abraço especial ao pessoal do Norte!

Pelo que tenho visto dos modelos e das imagens de satélite, admito que esperava algo mais para hoje.

Mas ainda restam muitas esperanças para o pessoal do litoral centro e sul!


Mas aqui para o interior, nadita, é incrível!  Apenas o frio que aperta e mmuito.. Mas ameaças, nem vê-las, só algumas nuvens a NW. 

Vou começar a pensar em escrever uma quadra para o meu 1º Post no Tópico de Suicídios!!


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

A escola da minha irmã fechou. Na secundaria de castro daire já estão a enviar os alunos para casa.
estrada nacional numero 2 entre castro daire e cinfães encerrada.


e eu aqui na covilhã!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO:

As mais recentes imagens mostram um deslocamento para sul das nuvens. Provavelmente não estaria totalmente correcto nas anteriores análises que fiz. 
Assim, assiste-se já a um aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do centro e é provável que a queda de neve venha também a ocorrer, ainda esta tarde, nas regiões do centro.


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

Aristrocata onde estás nesse momento? Se for perto vou ai ter contigo!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

O sol aqui está algo tímido devido a algumas nuvens  mas pessoal do Sul é preciso muita calma porque vai ser mesmo madrugada dentro que pode chegar a chuva ela vem muito lenta


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

A A4 em Amarante:


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Já em casa sigo com 0.7ºC e queda de neve fraca. Tudo o que tem caído é em forma de neve, apesar de sempre sem qualquer acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 14:37)

Gerofil disse:


> ACTUALIZAÇÃO:
> 
> As mais recentes imagens mostram um deslocamento para sul das nuvens. Provavelmente não estaria totalmente correcto nas anteriores análises que fiz.
> Assim, assiste-se já a um aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do centro e é provável que a queda de neve venha também a ocorrer, ainda esta tarde, nas regiões do centro.




sim embora seja com aguaceiros fracos de neve essa queda de neve tem grande probabilidade de acontecer 
interessante ver a humidade segundo o GME


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

miguelgjm disse:


> olá. primeiro post.
> 
> Está a nevar intensamente na minha aldeia natal , mamouros. Fica a 20 kms de viseu.
> 
> será que vai chegar á covilhã?



Neve também na terra dos meus pais: Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, desde as 12:30.

Este inverno, tiram a barriga de misérias!

----------------

Por aqui 8,3ºC e demasiado sol.
Até estou com calor!


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

Gerofil disse:


> ACTUALIZAÇÃO:
> 
> As mais recentes imagens mostram um deslocamento para sul das nuvens. Provavelmente não estaria totalmente correcto nas anteriores análises que fiz.
> Assim, assiste-se já a um aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do centro e é provável que a queda de neve venha também a ocorrer, ainda esta tarde, nas regiões do centro.





lisboa incluida?


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

Vejam lá o sapo pa Montemor


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Neve também na terra dos meus pais: Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, desde as 12:30.
> 
> Este inverno, tiram a barriga de misérias!
> 
> ...




bem verdade !! A thread de suicídios devia ser bloqueada este ano.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

na sic noticias informam que se espera neve em todo o litoral incluindo lisboa eu acho bem possivel


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

AnDré disse:


> Neve também na terra dos meus pais: Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, desde as 12:30.
> 
> Este inverno, tiram a barriga de misérias!
> 
> ...




já é a 3 vez que neva lá. em duas ocassioes também lá estava, este fim de semana deixeime ficar pela covilhã por causa da minha cara metade. mas ainda estou com esperanças que chegue aqui.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

E volta a carga com flocos enormes e com intensidade!!!!

É bonito ver nevar assim no Porto!


----------



## Snowflake (9 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

Vou passar este fim de semana na zona de benfica (sempre é uma zona mais elevada e afastada do mar em comparação à minha zona de oeiras) e espero sinceramente que o elemento branco venha para a grande lisboa. Nem que seja água-neve!!

Cá te esperamos...


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

miguelgjm disse:


> já é a 3 vez que neva lá. em duas ocassioes também lá estava, este fim de semana deixeime ficar pela covilhã por causa da minha cara metade. mas ainda estou com esperanças que chegue aqui.



existe probabilidade existe de cair algo nem que seja apenas uns aguaceiros de neve mas só la mais para o fim da tarde


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Fil disse:


> A A4 em Amarante:



Se não está já cortada, não demora... 
Estou feito... 

No Porto, continua a nevar...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Aqui nem um floco 

Céu muito nublado e *2,3ºC*


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Obtive agora a informação que estão a desviar o trânsito na zona de Amarante da A4/IP4 para a estrada nacional


----------



## Ice (9 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Em Burgos (norte de Espanha) também está tudo branco... 

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

Eu não acredito que o IM tenha dado aquela previsão de neve em todo o litoral e acho que foram mal interpretados pelos media. Acho que não existe nenhuma possibilidade de neve em Lisboa, o frio em altura não vai ser tanto como o que existe agora no Norte e a precipitação prevista é fraca e sem convecção. Mas espero enganar-me.. 

Aqui tenho 0,3ºC, céu nublado mas com algumas abertas.


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Em castro daire já acumula. Incrivel, em viseu a 2o kms ainda nem sequer neva.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Guimarães:


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Tá a nevar em Guimarães?????


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

impressionante, a temp. chegou aos 9.6ºC e já desceu para 9.5ºC...começa a descer já??


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

por coimbra sá agora começa a ficar o ceu nublado. talvez comece a nevar daki a 1 hora


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Nunotex disse:


> Tá a nevar em Guimarães?????



Está. Vou adicionar mais fotos aí em cima no meu post.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

miguelgjm disse:


> já é a 3 vez que neva lá. em duas ocassioes também lá estava, este fim de semana deixeime ficar pela covilhã por causa da minha cara metade. mas ainda estou com esperanças que chegue aqui.



Por Várzea (mas também de referir que está a 950m de altitude), é a 4ª vez desde 30 de Novembro, que fica tudo coberto de branco.

Segundo uma amiga minha de lá, já está uma boa camada, e continua a cair com muita intensidade.

A estrada para lá já deve estar intransitável. Não tarda fecham a A24! Outra vez...


---------------------------

Quanto a neve em Lisboa, parece-me muito difícil
Ou isto desce rapidamente, ou então não sei...

8,2ºC
Está mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

Grande queda de neve agora..os flocos parecem penas brancas  de pombo.... e já caem assim há mais de 1 hora!!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Depos de ter atingido um máximo de 9.1ºC, a temperatura começou a descer rapidamente... 8.4ºC


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

Guimarães:


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

squidward disse:


> impressionante, a temp. chegou aos 9.6ºC e já desceu para 9.5ºC...começa a descer já??



pelo que me informaram podera haver festa ja no final do dia de hoje
prencipio da noite


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

meo disse:


> pelo que me informaram podera haver festa ja no final do dia de hoje
> prencipio da noite



por volta das 19h?


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Fil disse:


> Eu não acredito que o IM tenha dado aquela previsão de neve em todo o litoral e acho que foram mal interpretados pelos media. Acho que não existe nenhuma possibilidade de neve em Lisboa, o frio em altura não vai ser tanto como o que existe agora no Norte e a precipitação prevista é fraca e sem convecção. Mas espero enganar-me..
> 
> Aqui tenho 0,3ºC, céu nublado mas com algumas abertas.




Bom, mas existem possibilidades para o litoral.. No mínimo de ocorrer precipitação, embora fraca. Na faixa litoral, há mais humidade e não têm as barreiras de condensação!

Ainda espero alguns flocos de neve para a Covilhã e mesmo no Fundão, mas para aqui, nem deve pingar.. Toda aquela nebulosidade "exitará" e muito ultrapassar todo o sistema Central, nomeadamente aqui perto a Estrela e a Gardunha, só deverão restar uns farrapos de nuvens escassas para aqui por volta das 20h..


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Boas os BOMBEIROS DE LISBOA juntamente com a CML e a AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DE PROTECÇÃO CIVIL ESTÃO NUMA ACÇÃO A DISTRIBUIR FOLHETOS NAS EMPRESAS,LOJAS ,BAIRROS SOCIAIS ETC. COM A SEGUINTE INFORMAÇÃO:

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, para os próximos dias, até Domingo, 11JAN, destaca-se:

    *
      Continuação do tempo frio, com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.
    *
      Aguaceiros fracos que poderão ser de neve acima dos 600m/700m nas regiões do Norte e Centro até Sábado, 10JAN.
    *
      Associado a uma depressão que irá percorrer todo o litoral de Portugal continental, durante o dia de 6.ª feira (09JAN) e início de Sábado (10JAN), prevê-se, igualmente a possibilidade de queda de neve em todas as regiões do litoral até ao Algarve, nomeadamente na região de Lisboa.
    *
      Formação de geada.

A partir de 12JAN, 2ª Feira, prevê-se, segundo a mesma fonte, uma transição da situação meteorológica, com aumento gradual da nebulosidade, ocorrência de precipitação e subida da temperatura mínima.



As temperaturas mínimas, conjugadas com o vento,  poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.



Face ao exposto, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução com especial atenção:

    *
      Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social.
    *
      Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que o façam transpirar.
    *
      O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço.
    *
       Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com hipotermia ligue imediatamente para o 112.
    *
      O consumo excessivo de electricidade pode sobrecarregar a rede originando falhas locais de energia. Procure poupar energia, desligando os aparelhos eléctricos que não sejam necessários. Tenha à mão lanterna e pilhas, para o caso de faltar a luz.
    *
      Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio motivado pela eventual formação de gelo. 

Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:

    *
      Tenha cuidado com as lareiras. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar, a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal.
    *
      A combustão liberta gases tóxicos – não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante;
    *
      Se utiliza aquecedores desligue a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir;
    *
      Evite secar roupa no aquecedor;
    *
      Afaste o aquecedor de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
    *
      Não se aproxime muito do aparelho;
    *
      Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que quaisquer faúlhas saltem para fora;
    *
      Tenha um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
    *
      Nunca use petróleo, gasolina ou álcool para atear a lareira;
    *
      Mantenha a chaminé sempre limpa;
    *
      Se ocorrer um incêndio na chaminé, chame imediatamente os bombeiros.

NESTE MOMENTO SIGO COM :

Temperatura: 7.1 ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1017.8 hPa
Precipitação 24h: 0.0 mm/h
Ponto Condensação: -2.5ºC
Wind chill: 7.0 ºC
Vento: 0.8 Nº
Rajada max: 14.7km/h


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

squidward disse:


> por volta das 19h?



nao sei tambem nao me pode informar horas sertas
isto e uma previsao


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

aqui começam a cair os primeiros flocos ainda que muito dispersos


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

De referir que em Guimarães nevou sem parar das 9h até às 13.30, nevando depois a espaços, e agora recomeçou em força.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

meo disse:


> nao sei tambem nao me pode informar horas sertas
> isto e uma previsao



sim eu sei, mas como disseste principio da noite deduzi que fosse por volta dessa hora. É que nessa hora estarei de comboio entre Lisboa e Azambuja Se nevasse era porreiro


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui começam a cair os primeiros flocos ainda que muito dispersos




na anil nada! ainda


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

Olá a todos.
A mínima de hoje aqui por Peniche foi de 2,2ºC  ainda tinha esperanças de chegar aos 0... mas não foi desta... 

Por agora uns amenos 9,8ºC  
Raio de ar maritimo...


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

O meu pai está preso no IP4, na zona do Pópulo, onde neva com muita intensidade... Diz que está intransitável naquela zona....

Por aqui está um dia quase primaveril


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Gongas disse:


> por coimbra sá agora começa a ficar o ceu nublado. talvez comece a nevar daki a 1 hora



Não te iludas.
A temperatura esta demasiado alta e as nuvens estão a chegar a um ritmo muito lento. 
Se tivermos alguma surpresa será lá para o principio da noite.
Até lá não acredito. É seguir o desenvolvimento mas não estou confiante.


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Aqui está aquele sol estampado...


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Por aqui parou de nevar, possivelmente o evento terminou por estes lados, apesar de ainda se ver umas nuvens mais escuras para NW...

No entanto, qualquer aguaceiro que vier é de neve, sigo com 0.7ºC completamente estacionados


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

Boas tardes! E eis que uma pessoa chega a casa e depara-se com tanta página para ler e tantas fotos bonitas para disfrutar , parabéns desde já ao pessoal do Norte que parece estar a ser o grande contemplado! Tenho esperança que ainda cá chegue alguma coisa mas de qualquer maneira já não fico triste de todo uma vez que esta noite a temperatura atingiu o recorde Histórico aqui na minha zona com uns geladinhos 0,3ºC! Que os deuses da Meteorologia estejam com o Sul do País agora..


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 15:13)

começam a cair pequenas farrapas
venha precipitação


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Volto a repetir para o pessoal do sul ter calma porque vai demorar a chegar aqui se querem ver neve vão ter de ficar acordados toda a madrugada e nada garante que não vão dormir com uma grande desilusão apesar e eu estar muito confiante entre as 00h e as 8h


----------



## Hazores (9 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

boas

que dias têm estado aí no continente! e já começam a aparecer fotos, mas coloquem mais para nós vermos.

desculpem o off topic mas gostava que se alguem poderia dizer qual o link  do modelo GFS em que colocamos a localidade e aparece uma tabela com as previsões para os proximos 16 dias é que eu perdi todos os sites que estavam guardados mas esse não sou capaz de encontrar.


outra coisa é bom ver nestes dias sempre tanta gente a postar e a dizer como eswtá o tempo nas suas localidades


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

Apenas mais uma panorâmica da cidade de Bragança...

Mais fotos, coloco-as no tópico adequado









________________


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Apenas mais uma panorâmica da cidade de Bragança...
> 
> Mais fotos, coloco-as no tópico adequado
> 
> ...



bela panorâmica


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

iceworld disse:


> Não te iludas.
> A temperatura esta demasiado alta e as nuvens estão a chegar a um ritmo muito lento.
> Se tivermos alguma surpresa será lá para o principio da noite.
> Até lá não acredito. É seguir o desenvolvimento mas não estou confiante.



Completamente de acordo, a temperatura está infelizmente muito alta... aliás neste ponto de situação acho muito difícil mesmo a ocorrência de neve pelo litoral centro... 

Mas aguardemos


----------



## joao paulo (9 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

Já Neva em Vila  do Carvalho - Covilhã


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

dava um belo postal


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Pessoal do Norte, ponto de situação: continua a nevar ou a precipitação está terminada?


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Já que aqui não vai cair nada, espero que se encham todos de neve !

Neste momento:
T: *6,5ºC*
HR. *50%*
P: *1022,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

Dia/madrugada de todos os sonhos!!!!!!!


Por cá, temperatura actual nos 6.6ºC (máx.7.1ºC !? )


Vamos lá ver se calha alguma coisa amanhã para o interior alentejano....pelo menos o  está garantido.

Venha alguma precipitação...em forma de neve 



PS: A minha filhota é o que pede, faz hoje anos


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

Dados actuais:

7,8º
1020 mb
65% HR
Vento nulo.

Não sei se já foi aqui referido, mas de qualquer maneira visitem este link:

Pode nevar esta madrugada em Lisboa e no Algarve


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Já que aqui não vai cair nada, espero que se encham todos de neve !
> 
> Neste momento:
> T: *6,5ºC*
> ...



calma !! quem sabe não teras uma surpresa


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 15:24)

joao paulo disse:


> Já Neva em Vila  do Carvalho - Covilhã


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

João Dias disse:


> Pessoal do Norte, ponto de situação: continua a nevar ou a precipitação está terminada?



Aqui vizinho Gaiense!
Chuva e *2,1ºC*


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

Aqui por gondomar começou a cair por volta das 10 da manha com 2 aguaceiros de neve e por volta pas 14 h caiu um nevao forte  porem nao acumulou mas foi fantastico 

Lindooooooooooooooo 

Por agora cai assim uns flocos muito pequenos 

Haverá hipotese de nevar a noite em que as temperaturas descerao??



cumps


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

Continua a nevar, temperatura 1.5 cº


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

na zona baixa da covilhã ainda nada


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 15:33)

miguelgjm disse:


> na zona baixa da covilhã ainda nada



aqui neve mas com pouca intensidade, existe pouca precipitação


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

Volta a nevar com flocos bem grandinhos, temperatura nos 0.6ºC 

Que dia de sonho


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui neve mas com pouca intensidade, existe pouca precipitação



pelo que vejo parece que está a nevar na zona dos penedos altos não?


----------



## Sirilo (9 Jan 2009 às 15:37)

Na Guarda já neva!!!!


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

miguelgjm disse:


> pelo que vejo parece que está a nevar na zona dos penedos altos não?



sim tudo onde cai precipitação é sob a forma de neve devido a temperatura estar muito baixa nas capas altas da atmosfera nao se preocupem com a temperatura


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

Na zona da Estação vão se vendo uns flocos de neve, mas para os lados da Vila do Carvalho a coisa deve estar mais animada...


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

Serrano disse:


> Na zona da Estação vão se vendo uns flocos de neve, mas para os lados da Vila do Carvalho a coisa deve estar mais animada...



na anil não vejo flocos nenhuns!


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 15:43)

Por aqui ja nao cai nada para ja


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

fantastico 2 horas sem parar de nevar coloco ja as fotos e videos!
ceu muito nublado 2.4 ºc


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Por Castelo Branco, começam a entrar as primeiras nuvens médias/altas, mto longe ainda de qualquer ameaça de precipitação.

Pode ser que dê tempo para arrefecer um pouco até às 18h..


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Olá a todos.
Parece que pode haver animação para estas bandas.
Vou com 8,7º em Stª Iria da Azóia s com  céu limpo.


----------



## keaSer (9 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Olá a todos,

Sou novo por este forum na qualidade de participante, embora já seja um voyeur assíduo :P

Como tal deixo no meu 1º post uma pequena participação de como estava a nevar(àgua-neve?) em Gondomar (S.Cosme - Monte Crasto)

Espero que vos agrade 






Monte Crasto @ 2:40PM





Monte Crasto @ 2:40PM





Esta ultima imagem de um pedaço de gelo pequeno da fonte que tem no Monte Crasto.



Tenho tambem relato do meu pai, que esteve preso até à pouco na A4, sentido Porto-Vila Real, que relatou que havia zonas com 30cm+ de neve nas bermas. Embora o transito já voltou a iniciar a marcha após limpeza da estrada, sempre em marcha muito lenta.


Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

boas.


depois de uma pequena voltinha chego agora a casa....
É FABULOSO ESTE FENOMENO POR ESTAS BANDAS
AQUI FICA O REGISTO

ao inicio da tarde  na zona do marques  "PORTO"












E NA ZONA DE CAMPO ""VALONGO""







por aqui ainda nao nevou sigo com 3.1ºc


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Tal como tinha prometido, aqui vão algumas fotografias tiradas hoje de manhã no centro urbano de Braga, mais concretamente na freguesia de São Victor:


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Provavelmente atingimos a máxima do dia. 9,8º às 14h segundo o IM para Faro. Apartir de agora vai lentamente começar a descer à medida que a radiação diminui...


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

Grandes fotos 

Virá mais precipitaçao pa gondomar e arredores???


----------



## JPMMarques (9 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

Por aqui céu com algumas abertas... não avisto "nuvens em condições"
Alguem me sabe dizer s poderá voltar a ocorrer precipitação durante o dia de hoje por aqui ou vai tudo para o centro/sul?


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 15:50)

Nashville disse:


> boas.
> 
> por aqui ainda nao nevou sigo com 3.1ºc



Pois é, vizinho
Nos gaiense do litoral so levamos com chuva

Neste momento, céu nublado e *2,3ºC*

Excelentes fotos, pessoal


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

Rita não consigo visualizar as fotos


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

Bem mas que dia 
Era tar na escola de manha e sempre a olhar para a janela, depois quando começou a nevar com mais intensidade até o setor foi pa janela 
Agora de tarde a escola fechou. Sigo com 4.8ºC vamos la ver se para o fim da tarde cai mais qualquer coisa.
Depois coloco aqui videos


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 15:53)

Boas. Máxima 12º. Sigo com 11ºc
Minima 0ºc 
Pressão 1019Hpa e RH 41%.


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

ai esta a run das 12


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

dgstorm disse:


> Bem mas que dia
> Era tar na escola de manha e sempre a olhar para a janela, depois quando começou a nevar com mais intensidade até o setor foi pa janela
> Agora de tarde a escola fechou. Sigo com 4.8ºC vamos la ver se para o fim da tarde cai mais qualquer coisa.
> Depois coloco aqui videos



qundo li aquelas nuvens ontem a noite....
imaginei logo este cenario....

ja agora qual é  a escola?? lol


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Paços com Neve:


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Começa a Nevar bem agora


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/

parece que já neva lá para manteigas


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

Memorável este dia 09.o1.2009.
Quem diria .
Meti-me no carro e com o meu filho seguimos pela A4. Disse-lhe que íamos almoçar na Lixa ( cerca de 400m ),mas qual quê ;a A4 estava cortada logo a seguir a Valongo e conseguimos pela velha estrada chegar a Baltar. 
e foi o deslumbre : quase 2 horas a nevar com intensidade como nunca tinha visto.
A 230 / 240 m de altitude a 15 km do Porto.
Que grande nevão.
Não consigo colocar fotos. Talvez mais logo já dê.
No regresso , mesmo em Valongo ,às portas do Porto nevava com intensidade.
O tempo por aqui (P.Rubras) está finalmente a "abrir" , o sol já espreita mas o frio mantem-se 2,9º.
Hoje talvez venha a registar-se uma das  máximas  mais baixa de sempre desde que há registos em P.Rubras.
E será por dias com estas surpresas que cada vez somos mais os "maluquinhos do tempo"
Viva 09 de Janeiro de 2009 , que para já no Norte entrou para a História...


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

vinc7e disse:


> qundo li aquelas nuvens ontem a noite....
> imaginei logo este cenario....
> 
> ja agora qual é  a escola?? lol



Secundária de Vila Verde... transportes para as freguesias mais altas tava complicado.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

esta manha em braga









tenho centenas...depois ponho mais


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

Pessoal de Lisboa, amanhã é dia de acordar cedo. Nós por Bragança parece que ainda vamos ter mais...


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 15:59)

spiritmind disse:


> Começa a Nevar bem agora



olhando pela janela vê-se que isso ai para cima esta a começar a animar. espero por ela aqui em baixo!


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

dgstorm disse:


> Bem mas que dia
> Era tar na escola de manha e sempre a olhar para a janela, depois quando começou a nevar com mais intensidade até o setor foi pa janela
> Agora de tarde a escola fechou. Sigo com 4.8ºC vamos la ver se para o fim da tarde cai mais qualquer coisa.
> Depois coloco aqui videos



O cenário até que nem foi muito favorável aqui no vale do homem. Praticamente surgiram dois nucleos de manhã que passaram um pouco ao lado, deixando pouca precipitação e neve (ou melhor, agua-neve) sem acumulação. Estes dois nucleos juntaram-se logo mais á frente, daí existir a acumulação em muitas outras partes.


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Pessoal de Lisboa, amanhã é dia de acordar cedo. Nós por Bragança parece que ainda vamos ter mais...




Neve em marrocos também ??


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

Alguém me pode confirmar há quantos anos é que não nevava no Porto?


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

Fernando disse:


> Neve em marrocos também ??



É comum cair neve em marrocos no  Inverno...


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

já se consegue ver na webcam a neve a cair


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

Parecem haver dois desenvolvimentos verticais na zona do Marão.






As webcams das estradas de Portugal estão inacessíveis. 

Sei que nas serras de Montemurro e Leomil continua a nevar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

na web de viseu parece que ja chove

http://www.rci.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Snowflake (9 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

Uma pergunta para os peritos aqui do fórum: acham que esta ultima run manterá o pessoal do centro e sul acordados esta noite?


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

spiritmind disse:


> já se consegue ver na webcam a neve a cair



infelizmente as minhas lentes tão a expirar não consigo ver ainda


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 16:09)

Snowflake disse:


> Uma pergunta para os peritos aqui do fórum: acham que esta ultima run manterá o pessoal do centro e sul acordados esta noite?



eu não sou nenhum perito, mas penso que o pessoal do litoral vai ter mais probabilidades de ver neve segundo os modelos, agora depende de muitos factores como a orografia do terreno, humidade ect


----------



## joaoj (9 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui começou agora a nevar forte...


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui a precipitação está a parar e com isso já é mais chuva do que propriamente uns flocos minúsculos que vão caindo.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

Snowflake disse:


> Uma pergunta para os peritos aqui do fórum: acham que esta ultima run manterá o pessoal do centro e sul acordados esta noite?



A minha opinião é sim sem duvida agora o modelo não é o mais importante o mais importante é ver as imagens de satélite  se não nevar pelo menos vamos nos deitar de consciência limpa que tudo fizemos para ver 

8,7ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:11)

mocha disse:


> Rita não consigo visualizar as fotos



Não sei porquê mas não consegui colocá-las através do atalho do fórum, mas já resolvi o assunto .


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

Extraordinário... a temperatura aqui caiu abruptamente . O céu começa a pintar uns tons de cinzento pelo lado Norte (direcção Serra da Estrela).

A situação está no seguinte:
T:* 4,7ºC*
HR:* 51%*
P: *1022,3mb/hPa*

1 min depois:
T. *4,4ºC*


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Não sei porquê mas não consegui colocá-las através do atalho do fórum, mas já resolvi o assunto .



boas fotos, que grande estreia


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> A minha opinião é sim sem duvida agora o modelo não é o mais importante o mais importante é ver as imagens de satélite  se não nevar pelo menos vamos nos deitar de consciência limpa que tudo fizemos para ver
> 
> 8,7ºC e céu limpo



tambem vais para a arrabida


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

mocha disse:


> tambem vais para a arrabida



Não está nos meus planos  espero que ela venha a cidade


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui tá sol, o meu carro marcava 5,5 graus, ainda há gelo à sombra e já se consegue ver a neblusidade a Norte e a Sul daqui


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2009 às 16:20)

Boas pessoal

Parabéns a todos os que já viram a bela neve hoje, quanto a nós cá no centro e esperar para ver se ainda temos alguma sorte

Diade céu limpo, começando agora a aparecer as primeiras nuvens vindas de norte.
A temperatura de pois de ter já atingido a máxima de *8.3ºC*, já iniciou a sua descida até aos actuais *7.7ºC*

A minima essa foi de *-3.2ºC*, mas há relatos de zonas mais rurais do concelho onde ela terá chegado até bem perto dos *-7ºC*, como é exeplo a estação do IM de Alvega


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

e já desce 7ºC força


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

Por aqui a temperatura já começou a descer 
6,8ºC


----------



## miguelgjm (9 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

já neva nas zonas baixas da covilhã!


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Bem por aqui dou o evento terminado, valeu pela neve praticamente a 100% nesta zona nas alturas de precipitação, apesar de não ter havido qualquer acumulação. Apenas nos últimos minutos da precipitação passou um pouco a chuva, quando a precipitação já estaria a abrandar.

A temperatura deve subir agora um pouco, mas certamente não ultrapassará os 2.8ºC de máxima por aqui, o que é um registo verdadeiramente impressionante.

Venham mais dias assim (mas para a próxima de preferência com acumulação  )


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Por aqui cairam uns flocos aguados durante alguns minutos, enquanto a temperatura rondava os 5ºC. Isso é normal? Depois passou para chuva irritante, e agora ta seco, com algumas abertas. Blah


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Neva Por estas bandas
-1ºC
Já está a ficar tudo branco


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Telefonaram-me agora de Alva (aldeia a 600m entre Castro d'Aire e Viseu) a dizer que neva muito intensamente desde as 13h15min e que continua. Disseram que a acumulação é já maior do que no episódio Helena no fim de Novembro.
Por aqui o céu esta agora encoberto e o frio instala-se depressa.
A ver vamos..


----------



## Lince (9 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Neve-neve-neve só neve e muuuuuito gelo

Já estou a ficar farto de neve....

O centro e sul que se prepare esta noite.

Dizer que no norte nevou em qualquer cota, havendo acomulações apartir dos 100m


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Baixa rapidamente, passou para 7,9º e ainda o sol está quente


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Em trancoso tb ja neva 

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm

Espero que por cá nem que seja a noite tb neve...afinal so estamos a 150 km da covilha !!!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

Mago disse:


> Neva Por estas bandas
> -1ºC
> Já está a ficar tudo branco



Ia agora mesmo dizer isso!

Dá para ver bem na* webcam *a neve já acumulada nos telhados!


----------



## Ice (9 Jan 2009 às 16:30)

Aqui no Porto já se vê o céu azul por entre as nuvens.
Parece que terminou.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Extraordinário... a temperatura aqui caiu abruptamente . O céu começa a pintar uns tons de cinzento pelo lado Norte (direcção Serra da Estrela).

A situação está no seguinte:
T:* 4,7ºC*
HR:* 51%*
P: *1022,3mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Temperatura já vai nos 7.5ºC
Ainda há gelo do episódio supergélido de manhã.

Nova temp: 7.0ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

*Dave* disse:


> Extraordinário... a temperatura aqui caiu abruptamente . O céu começa a pintar uns tons de cinzento pelo lado Norte (direcção Serra da Estrela).
> 
> A situação está no seguinte:
> T:* 4,7ºC*
> ...



Espero que para aqui a chuva só chegue (se chegar) por volta das 12:00 h


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

A temperatura cai a pique e o céu está a ser coberto por uma enorme nuvem.

T: *3,4ºC*
HR. *53%*

Estou a ver nevar mesmo aqui pertinho (s. gardunha)


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

*Dave* disse:


> A temperatura cai a pique e o céu está a ser coberto por uma enorme nuvem.
> 
> T: *3,4ºC*
> HR. *53%*
> ...



preparar maquina, acção


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Na Covilhã, depois de uma madrugada que chegou aos - 5 ºC, já cai neve embora pareça ser insuficiente para "pegar".


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

*Dave* disse:


> A temperatura cai a pique e o céu está a ser coberto por uma enorme nuvem.
> 
> T: *3,4ºC*
> HR. *53%*
> ...



Como consegues ver? Alguma webcam?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Neva bem em manteigas, já acumula.

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html

E em Viseu tambem.

http://www.rci.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

pela webcam do meteocovilha.com e pelo sms da minha irmã!

Estou no Algarve, por aqui a madrugada teve temperaturas negativas e geada!


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Em algumas zonas de Viseu cai muita neve. enviaram-me uma foto que tentarei colocar aqui (a 10 km). Mas a menos de 3 km da cidade já há muita neve(lados do Intermarchê).
Eu estou em Lx, será que há novidades por cá?


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Neva bem em manteigas, já acumula.
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html
> 
> ...



*Manteigas:*







*Viseu:*


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

por aqui maxima de 3.8ºC

agora sigo com 2.6 o ceu continua carregado


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a temperatura desce e encontra-se neste momento nos3.9ºC -1016 hPa
O vento rodou para Oeste e é muito muito fraco.

O gelo acumulado de noite nos bebedouros dos meus cães e que retirei hoje pela manhã não derreteu e continua onde o coloquei.


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Depois de como o dia começou por aqui, não "adivinhava" esta neve. Já caiu bem, acumulou quase que irrisoriamente no centro, aprou e agora recomeça a cair envergonhada... Não sei se a noite trará mais neve, não me parece. à medida que a precipitaçao e vais deslocando, vai sendo cada vez menos. 

bem, olhei agora para a janela e posso estar enganado... até já!


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> pela webcam do meteocovilha.com e pelo sms da minha irmã!
> 
> Estou no Algarve, por aqui a madrugada teve temperaturas negativas e geada!



Se foi resposta á minha pergunta agradeço na mesma, mas era destinada ao Dave e devido á observação da Gardunha.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Aqui o céu ta a ficar limpo, e a temperatura a descer mais rapidamente.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

Hoje a Temperatura minima foi de -4.1ºC (Muito bom ) 
Agora estou na espectativa da neve, apesar de nao estar prevista precipitação outra vez para aqui.
A temperatrura está nos *5ºC* com o ceu a ficar nublado... e só peço duas coisas, uma descida +/- significativa da temperatura e precipitação. Será pedir muito????

Nota: Hoje fui até Castelo Branco onde tava um frio, acho que nem os ar condicionados aqueciam e depois estive junto a EMA do IM nas Moitas (Proença-a-Nova), e tirei umas fotos. Se quiserem ponho aqui no forum depois...


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

e também pa dizer que vou com 6,8º


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

A loucura esta madrugada no interior do distristo de Beja! Acordei às 7horas e a minha estação marcava -4,3ºC!!! Algo inédito para estas bandas, onde no verão é costume chegar aos 40 e tal!!! Os carros estavam absolutamente e completamente congelados!!! Aliás, acabei por ir a pé para o trabalho, pois esperar-me-iam uns bons 10 minutos de descongelação do bólide! Quando saí de casa, estavam -4,0ºC (na minha estação). Senti, de facto, imenso frio... em especial na cabeça... por falta de um bom gorro!
Quando cheguei à escola, uma colega vinda de Safara, uma aldeia do concelho de Moura, disse ter passado por zonas em que o termómetro do carro marcava -6,0ºC!!!!!!!! O céu estava (e ainda está) completamente limpo!
Dei aulas em Manteigas durante 4 anos e nem lá me lembro de ter sentido o frio que hoje senti! Na altura ainda não tinha estação nem existia a do weather.no.sapo.pt.
Abraços e toca a curtir o frio e a neve... em segurança!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo paulatinamente: 7.1ºC, ou 6.1ºC, depende dos sensores que estão lado a lado...


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aliás, acabei por ir a pé para o trabalho, pois esperar-me-iam uns bons 10 minutos de descongelação do bólide!




Falta de treino nestas andanças....  Da próxima vez raspas o gelo com um cartão de crédito (ou algum cartão semelhante que não seja muito importante)...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

Estou com 7.4ºC, vamos lá ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

O céu vai limpando

Temp: *2,2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Continua a nevar na zona baixa da Covilhã, agora de maneira mais visível. Ligaram-me do Sarzedo (a 15 kms da Covilhã), a dizer que já há alguma neve acumulada nos campos e na estrada.


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Pelo pouco (ou nada) que percebo do assunto, diria que as nuvens estão se a deslocar para Espanha em vez de estarem a vir directamente para o Sul..

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop


----------



## Sissi (9 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

alguém me sabe dizer quais são as probabilidades de cair neve aqui em portalegre????
frio...isso tá e muito!!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *10,0ºC*, eis que sigo com 7,4ºC (Mais quente que Ontem)...

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:23)

Dece abruptamente. Ainda há coisa de 1hora tinha 7.7ºC e agora tenho 5.5ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Onde assinalei é a parte que interessa a Lisboa e arredores:








vou com 6,8ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

thunderboy disse:


> Dece abruptamente. Ainda há coisa de 1hora tinha 7.7ºC e agora tenho 5.5ºC




Pessoal do centro e sul! Não desanimem! a surpresas existem!


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

Mínima em Sobreira Formosa (Proença -a-nova): *-4.9ºC*
Mínima em Carregal do Sal (Viseu): *-3.7ºC
*
Agora estou em Carregal, não neva mas o céu está muito carregado, a minha namorada tá em Viseu e diz que neva e neva bastante desde as 15h30!!


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

Era bom acordar e estar uma fina camada branca no chão, era... Era um sonho... Vamos lá ver o que esta noite nos vai dar...

Dados actuais:

7,4º
1020 mb
0,0 km/h
64% HR


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Apesar de ainda há 1 hora ter tido a máxima do dia: 8,4ºC, a temperatura agora vai descendo a um bom ritmo.

Estou com 6,6ºC
Poucas nuvens.

Em Viseu já se nota qualquer coisa nos telhados!


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Quando mais para a noite a precipitação chegar (se chegar) melhor... 
Esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Fantkboy disse:


> Pessoal do centro e sul! Não desanimem! a surpresas existem!



É bom recordar que até ontem ninguém esperava precipitação no litoral norte... Vi por aqui muitos comentários do tipo "parece que o sul vai levar com tudo..." porque era isso que os modelos diziam...


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Olá.... por aqui.... -2ºC e a CAIR UM GRANDE NEVÃO!!!!!


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

miguel disse:


> Onde assinalei é a parte que interessa a Lisboa e arredores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chegará aqui...?


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

por aqui a tempertura vai descendo..2.4ºC

o ceu continua nublado


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

Magnusson disse:


> Chegará aqui...?



Sim vai chegar ao inicio da madrugada...Espero que aumente de tamanho


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

miguel disse:


> Sim vai chegar ao inicio da madrugada...Espero que aumente de tamanho



Esperemos que chegue com precipitação!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

5.0ºC e desce


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Fernando disse:


> É bom recordar que até ontem ninguém esperava precipitação no litoral norte... Vi por aqui muitos comentários do tipo "parece que o sul vai levar com tudo..." porque era isso que os modelos diziam...



Ninguém não é bem assim o modelo ontem já era bem claro para a queda de neve no Norte a progredir depois para a noite para o sul...se leres os meus post no Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009 verás que falo em neve a cota 0 desde o dia 3 a 6 dias, mas ninguém me dá ouvidos!! :P 

6,2ºC  a cair a pique ainda com o céu limpo


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

miguel disse:


> Onde assinalei é a parte que interessa a Lisboa e arredores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquelas nuvens a entrar no Algarve não vão fazer nada suponho?


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

já cai neve em pampilhosa da serra
pode ser que esta pegue bem


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Continua a descer bem...

T:* 2,8ºC*
HR: *56%*
P. *1021,8mb/hPa*


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

5 graus é incrivel a diferenca com lis e esta noite penso que a neve esta garantida


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

miguel disse:


> Ninguém não é bem assim o modelo ontem já era bem claro para a queda de neve no Norte a progredir depois para a noite para o sul
> 
> 6,4ºC  a cair a pique ainda com o céu limpo



Dizes bem... Ontem.... Vai verificar os modelos de anteontem.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

Skizzo disse:


> Aquelas nuvens a entrar no Algarve não vão fazer nada suponho?



São simples nuvens que se vão desfazer sem deixar nada 

6,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

céu pouco nublado

*-2,4ºC* de temperatura a esta hora


a neve está a ficar completamente congelada




________________


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

Neva finalmente em Carregal do Sal a 300m e com 2ºC!

Pessoal de Coimbra atenção que ela deve estar a chegar!


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 17:41)

jPdF disse:


> Neva finalmente em Carregal do Sal a 300m e com 2ºC!
> 
> Pessoal de Coimbra atenção que ela deve estar a chegar!



sera mesmo???


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Boas,


Não estou com grandes esperanças   que algo de anormal aconteça esta madrugada/manhã...acho que esta zona não vai ter nada  



Para já sigo com 5,2ºC, com tendência de descida


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:42)

Santarém, Évora, Beja, Coimbra, Guarda, Portalegre,  Castelo Branco e Viseu vão estar em alerta amarelo segundo o IM devido à neve amanhã das 0h às 8h.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Cai bem em Viseu!








E por aqui 6,1ºC!
Que desça


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Boas,
Desde já parabéns para todos os que no Norte tiveram a alegria de ver neve, que inveja...
Vamos torcer para que hoje à noite tenhamos sorte por aqui...
E espero que o radar do IM não falhe esta noite como costuma acontecer sempre que é preciso...
Não sei o que será melhor, ir passar a noite para o alto da Arrábida ou tornar-me um "snow-chaser" tendo o carro a postos e ir para onde o radar do IM estiver a mostrar precipitação... o que acham?
Para já sinto-me realizado com a mínima de -2,1º da noite passada no Fogueteiro, mas neve hoje seria ouro sobre azul...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Fernando disse:


> Dizes bem... Ontem.... Vai verificar os modelos de anteontem.



Mostrava também mostra a muitos dias


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

E lá vai baixando rapidamente, agora com 5,7º.
Alguem tem uma ideia qual a hora provavel para o aparecimento de nebulosidade na área de Lisboa?


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

iceworld disse:


> sera mesmo???



É muito fina...mas é neve!!
Vamos ver com o decorrer da noite se algo mais se formará para amanhã acordarmos todos contentes!!

Esperança...é preciso ter esperança!


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

Por aqui
4ºC
e nuvens a virem!!!
sera desta vez????????
Tenho esperança


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 17:47)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Desde já parabéns para todos os que no Norte tiveram a alegria de ver neve, que inveja...
> Vamos torcer para que hoje à noite tenhamos sorte por aqui...
> E espero que o radar do IM não falhe esta noite como costuma acontecer sempre que é preciso...
> ...



Pergunta de leigo...Tudo o que aparece no radar é precipitação ou não?


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Aqui vos deixo imagens da serra de santa justa 














cumps


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 17:51)

*4.0ºC*.Desce mes mesmo a pique.
há 1.30h tinha 7.7ºC


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

Magnusson disse:


> Chegará aqui...?



É possível prever a que horas chegam essas belas nuvens a LX?


----------



## Sissi (9 Jan 2009 às 17:52)

afinal vai haver neve aqui no alentejo...
segundo o IM, todo o alentejo vai estar em alerta laranja devido ao frio e a neve desde as 00h até lá paa as 12 de amanhã!!!
será mesmo?? espero mesmo que sim!!!
nuvens essas há poucas, mas...vamos esperar para ver a evolução durante a madrugada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

Dia pra mais tarde relembrar ha muito tempo que nao se via tanta neve por estas zonas!

temperatura maxima 2.5 ºc
sigo com 1 ºc

aqui fica um video:



pessoal do centro e sul agora e a vossa vez


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

Neste momento tenho *5,7ºC* de Temperatura, a descer a Bom Ritmo, -*3,1ºC/h*

O Céu está Pouco Nublado por Cumulus, a Norte!


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

PêJê disse:


> Pergunta de leigo...Tudo o que aparece no radar é precipitação ou não?


Também não tenho a certeza a 100%, já tive experiência de nas zonas a azul não estar a chover, se calhar vou dizer uma grande asneira, mas o radar pode estar nessas situações a detectar as partículas de chuva mais em altitude e não à superfície... alguém entendido do forum poderá esclarecer?


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 17:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho *5,7ºC* de Temperatura, a descer a Bom Ritmo, -*3,1ºC/h*
> 
> O Céu está Pouco Nublado por Cumulus, a Norte!



Tem dados sobre lisboa?
O INM dá alerta amarelo de neve para amanhã em santarém, Castelo Branco, Évora e Beja. Confirmem! Pena não incluir a capital


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 17:59)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Desde já parabéns para todos os que no Norte tiveram a alegria de ver neve, que inveja...
> Vamos torcer para que hoje à noite tenhamos sorte por aqui...
> E espero que o radar do IM não falhe esta noite como costuma acontecer sempre que é preciso...
> ...



olha outro, se calhar tb vou ate la, vamos la a ver se embarcam na minha ou não
ja consigo visualizar nuvens


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Sissi disse:


> alguém me sabe dizer quais são as probabilidades de cair neve aqui em portalegre????
> frio...isso tá e muito!!




muitas! desde que haja precipitação, portalegre deverá ver neve... de qualquer forma, não é um ano em que nos possamos queixar de pouco elemento branco.

é rezar. pela covilhã, neva e acumula do centro para cima, com alguma intensidade..


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Já tou à espera dela!


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 18:02)

Por Peniche já estão a chegar umas belas nuvens... 
Mas a temperatura vai nos 5ºC 
frio, frio.... tem de descer... há que acreditar


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

Então o pessoal da Margem Sul/Setúbal encontra-se todo na Arrábida esta noite? Querem combinar?...


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Cascais - 7º


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

ATENÇAO E LEIRIA PESSOAL!!!!!!!!!!!
AH POIS LEIRIA TB TEM ALERTA AMARELO DE NEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aqui ceu muito nublado e 4ºC ainda.
Mas se vier a chuva vai descer e por isso nevar!!!!!!!
Ja nao deve tardar pelo satelite!!!!!!


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

seqmad disse:


> Então o pessoal da Margem Sul/Setúbal encontra-se todo na Arrábida esta noite? Querem combinar?...



epa eu não posso combinar nada tou dependente se tenho boleia ou nao, mas era bem pensado


----------



## Sissi (9 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

CidadeNeve disse:


> muitas! desde que haja precipitação, portalegre deverá ver neve... de qualquer forma, não é um ano em que nos possamos queixar de pouco elemento branco.
> 
> é rezar. pela covilhã, neva e acumula do centro para cima, com alguma intensidade..



pois, isso da precipitação é que tá dificil, até porque as nuvens são ainda muito poucas, embora o IM tenha posto portalegre em alerta laranja devido a neve durante a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã...vamos ver!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

boas

5.2º, vento fraco, céu limpo

abraços


----------



## Sissi (9 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

CidadeNeve disse:


> muitas! desde que haja precipitação, portalegre deverá ver neve... de qualquer forma, não é um ano em que nos possamos queixar de pouco elemento branco.
> 
> é rezar. pela covilhã, neva e acumula do centro para cima, com alguma intensidade..



pois, isso da precipitação é que tá dificil, até porque as nuvens são ainda muito poucas, embora o IM tenha posto portalegre em alerta laranja devido a neve durante a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã...vamos ver!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Bem aqui por Setúbal já vou com *4,6ºC* e 61%HR


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

De um momento para o outro, Trancoso pintou-se totalmente de branco!







---------------------

Odivelas, 4,8ºC e a descer.


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

O IM alterou a previsão...retirou a cota:

Previsão de dia 9.01.2008:
Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
temporariamente muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte estendendo-se à região Centro
ao longo do dia e que poderão ser de neve em alguns locais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

calma looool vai chegar para toda a gente!

por aqui ja acabou ceu pouco nublado 0ºc


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

*OEIRAS, hoje :

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-01-09  18:17) 
Temperatura:  6.4°C  
Humidade: 69%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 1.1°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr ESE 
Pressão: 1020.2 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 16.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  16.2mm 
Wind chill:  6.4°C  
Indíce THW:   6.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  6.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  0.6°C às   3:09  10.7°C às 15:22 
Humidade:  48%  às  14:58  85%  às   7:03 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -2.8°C às   1:46  1.7°C às  12:58 
Pressão:  1017.5mb  às   1:34  1021.6mb  às  10:47 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   17.7 km/hr  às   8:55 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  0.0°C às   3:56  
Maior Indíce Calor   10.0°C às  15:15 

/B]*


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

Aqui o céu limpou um pouco e a temperatura desce rápido, tenho neste momento -2,8ºC. A máxima foi de 0,5ºC e a mínima de -3,2ºC, mas esta é provável que seja batida antes das 00h.


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Pela covilhã, cerca de 0 graus e a nevar com muita intensidade. Cerca de 1cm de acumulação e começa a ser perigoso passar em algumas ruas íngremes da cidade... 

A noite trará mais? Espero que sim!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Este dia teve demasiada emoção...
Nevou torrencialmente em Paços de Ferreira...
Nevou durante quase uma hora no Porto... 
Será que vai continuar a nevar??


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Já agora, VINCE ou alguém que me possa esclarecer:
Vi num dos posts desta manhã do Vince em que ele dava uma relação, para uma dada HR (acho que era 80%) as probabilidades de neve em % para várias temperaturas, acho que entre 1,5 e 2,qualquer coisa.
O Vince ou alguém me pode dizer se existe um gráfico ou uma relação dessas para mais percentagens de humidade ou dar o link? Isso talvez seja útil esta noite em que se calhar vamos andar em várias zonas no fio da navalha em termos da temperatura necessária...


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Não quero ficar de fora outra vez.
Ja sigo com *3.0ºC*, *HR: 49%*. Nuvens sao bastates, mas nada deitam por aqui... 

*Aguem sabe a que horas é possivel haver precipitação aqui com os dados que dispõem?* A sitio que dizem que nao vai haver precipitação (por ex. freemeteo), mas no mapa da UA da precipitação para as 21h, 22h. Não sei em que fico... Obrigado


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> calma looool vai chegar para toda a gente!



Deus te ouça!!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

2.8ºC.
Aproxima-se neblusidade vinda da serra.


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui
> 4ºC
> e nuvens a virem!!!
> sera desta vez????????
> Tenho esperança



Aqui mesmo ao lado de leiria tambem estao nuvens, mas ainda nao ha queda de nada...


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Panorama em Trancoso
Temperatura actual : -2,2ºC
Céu Muito nublado
Neve , circulação normal em estradas nacionais
Circulação condicionada com cuidado em algumas artérias do Centro Histórico


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

seqmad disse:


> Já agora, VINCE ou alguém que me possa esclarecer:
> Vi num dos posts desta manhã do Vince em que ele dava uma relação, para uma dada HR (acho que era 80%) as probabilidades de neve em % para várias temperaturas, acho que entre 1,5 e 2,qualquer coisa.
> O Vince ou alguém me pode dizer se existe um gráfico ou uma relação dessas para mais percentagens de humidade ou dar o link? Isso talvez seja útil esta noite em que se calhar vamos andar em várias zonas no fio da navalha em termos da temperatura necessária...



Aqio tens:
http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

A Temperatura está a descer Muito Bem!! Neste momento já tenho *4,5ºC*!

A Humidade vai subindo... 69% neste momento!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Céu encoberto e vento fraco

Temp: *2,1ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

Turista disse:


> Deus te ouça!!



 alias arrisco a dizer que voces vao ficar com a melhor fatia do bolo pois ira acontecer de madrugada\manha temperaturas muito baixas  maior probabilidade de ocorrer neve e nao agua neve como foi o caso aqui,a maior parte do tempo foi agua neve  a cerca de 150 metros de altura, e somente durante 30 minutos foi neve.. o mais curioso e que a cerca de 200 metros nevou com grande intensidade durante 2 horas e meia como mostram os videos ...


cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 9.0ºC, e neste momento já estão 2.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Por aqui já vou com 4,2ºC e 63%HR o vento é nulo...


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Neva agora com bastante vigor em Carregal do Sal!!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

2.2ºC. Aeste ritmo lá para as 8h está a negativos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Este dia teve demasiada emoção...
> Nevou torrencialmente em Paços de Ferreira...
> Nevou durante quase uma hora no Porto...
> Será que vai continuar a nevar??



sinceramente nao me parece que volte a nevar a tendencia a para o ceu limpar mas la esta pode vir um aguaceiro e puffff! 

mas nao acredito...


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> 5.2º, vento fraco, céu limpo
> 
> abraços



Grande Rebelo,

Vem cá fazer uma noitada, acampamos por aqui 

Por aqui 0.8ºC e o gelo da água dos cães não descongelou o dia todo, ficará até amanhã


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Olá!!
Já vi que isto esteve bem animado por aqui!!
A máxima hoje em Lagoa foi de 9ºC!! É a máxima mais baixa dos últimos tempos.

Agora sigo com 7,7ºC e 56% de humidade.
O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado...

Aguardemos...


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

*OEIRAS :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-01-09 18:32) 
Temperatura: 6.1°C Wind chill: 6.1°C Humidade: 70%  

*


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura está a descer Muito Bem!! Neste momento já tenho *4,5ºC*!
> 
> A Humidade vai subindo... 69% neste momento!



Baseado no snow calculater postado pelo Vince, ainda não chega para haver precipitação em forma de neve...
Por aqui chegamos aos 5º...


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Boas
Depois de uma manha surpreendente sigo com 2,6 

Alguem me sabe dizer se há possibilidade de nevar novamente por aqui?


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Vince disse:


> Aqio tens:
> http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc



Obrigado Vince, excelente e muito interessante, já estou a fazer um pequeno gráfico!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

Dados actuais:

4.7ºC

57% HR

1019 hpa

0Km/h

Wind Chill: 4.7

Ponto de Orvalho: -3.1


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Boas,

Neste momento -3,1ºC, 89%HR, 1018hPa, -5ºC de ponto de orvalho e céu quase limpo.

A neve está a congelar toda.



Registos desta manhã...










Vou colocar mais registos no tópico aberto para Bragança
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/frio-em-braganca-5-11-de-janeiro-de-2009-a-2908.html


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

e continua a nevar..... está LINDO!!!! tenho fotos muito bonitas, mas não sei coloca-las... :-(


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

Por informações que tenho a o transito na Guarda está impossível...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 18:45)

Descida agora mais lenta vou com 4,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Neste momento:
T: *1,9ºC*
HR. *68% *- a subir
P. *1023,2mb/hPa*

O céu está totalmente nublado e agora aguardo a próxima etapa: a neve


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Até parece vir na minha direcção  .

"Anda cá fofa, estou à tua espera "


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

por aqui o ceu esta a ficar limpo 

..e a temperatura a descer muito rapidamente 0.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Este dia teve demasiada emoção...
> Nevou torrencialmente em Paços de Ferreira...
> Nevou durante quase uma hora no Porto...
> Será que vai continuar a nevar??



Torrencialmente não diria mas que acumulou entre 5 e 10 cm. E ficou uma boa camadinha por cá...
Já tinha saudades dela
Agora tenho apenas 0,0\-0,5ºC  e uma Hr de 90% com algumas abertas no céu. Provavelmente teremos muito gelo pela manhã - *cuidado!!!*
Vou trabalhar pelas 8 da manhã e vou tentar chegar lá mas tenho um bocado de receio.


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Aqui em Paços o dia não passou de 0.5ºC.

Céu a limpar temperatura nos 0ºC


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 18:50)




----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

Tenho agora apenas *3,6ºC*


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

*Dave* disse:


> Até parece vir na minha direcção  .
> 
> "Anda cá fofa, estou à tua espera "



Abriu foi ali um estreito para passar tudo ao lado 
Será possível mais uma vez tudo ao lado


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

*Dave* disse:


> Até parece vir na minha direcção  .
> 
> "Anda cá fofa, estou à tua espera "



OLha, parece que também vêm alguma coisinha aí para mim


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Peço desculpa pela má qualidade, foto de telemovel, tirada hoje às 7h, mostra a geada nos carros.




Sigo com 5.5ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Impressionante a acumulação de neve em Paços de Ferreira 











Apesar da temperatura baixíssima (Pedras Rubras pouco passou dos 3ºC) acabou por nem acumular nos pontos mais altos de Gaia. Estive aos 230m por volta das 2 da tarde e nevava forte, mas sem qualquer acumulação. Incrível como tão poucos km fazem tanta diferença, infelizmente aqui em Gaia ainda somos influenciados pela ilha de calor do Porto 

Vamos a ver esta noite e madrugada de amanhã quem serão os felizes contemplados


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

*Dave* disse:


> Até parece vir na minha direcção  .
> 
> "Anda cá fofa, estou à tua espera "
> 
> ...


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

3,6ºC a descer tranquilamente

HR 79% 

Vento nulo


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Nas imagens de satelite da para ver uma mancha nublosa que se desloca 
de este para oesta na espanha, em direcção à Galiza, Existe alguma 
possibilidade de chegar cá ao norte de portugal???


----------



## jpc (9 Jan 2009 às 18:59)

Olá a todos...
 Em Viseu neva fortemente nas ultimas 3 horas. A ultima vez que nevou com esta intensidade foi em 1994 (tinha o meu filho 5 meses). hoje, com 15 anos vai ter treino de futebol às 21 Horas, não vou perder o espectáculo...
 Em Castro Daire, Sátão e em todos os concelhos à volta de Viseu neva fortemente. 
Em Lamego, o transito no interior da cidade (segundo um amigo meu) está a começar a ficar parado.
O telhado da minha casa e o relvado à volta já têm uma camada apreciável de neve.
  abraço  jpc


----------



## tclor (9 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Por aqui há já alguma neve acumulada, mas a precipitação ainda foi fraca - só agora está a aumentar. Temperatura actual -1,6º.


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Acho que aqui o pessoal vai ficar só na vontade mesmo...


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Como é, sempre passa por Lisboa ou nem por isso?


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

tclor disse:


> Por aqui há já alguma neve acumulada, mas a precipitação ainda foi fraca - só agora está a aumentar. Temperatura actual -1,6º.




na covilhã a situação está a ficar feia, tenho estado a ver na webcam e não para....


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

*OEIRAS :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-01-09 19:02) 
Temperatura: 5.6°C Wind chill: 5.6°C Humidade: 71%  

*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

A humidade aumentou para os 58% HR mas a temperatura mantem-se nos 4.7ºC


----------



## Snow (9 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Por aqui 4,1º e continua a descer.

Estou a espera dela.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Magnusson disse:


> Como é, sempre passa por Lisboa ou nem por isso?



Sim mas é preciso calma porque ainda vai demorar como tenho vindo a dizer toda a tarde, só de madrugada mesmo 

Tenho agora 3,7ºC e 66%HR


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 19:06)

Por aqui eu já levo:

3,4ºC

Que Frio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Boas noitesisto hoje é que foi cá uma maratona e com seguimento para as proximas horasjá estou com os olhos em bico de ler tanto.

Bom,por aqui o céu começou a nublar a partir do meio da tarde e estando neste momento muito nublado e nada se mexe tudo sossegado,mas com esta temperatura nos 4.0ºc não sei vamos esperar com 53%hr.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Magnusson disse:


> Como é, sempre passa por Lisboa ou nem por isso?



Para já em Lisboa o frio vai-se instalando.
As máximas de 8-9ºC tiraram muita da esperança de se ver neve por cá, mas agora vai descendo bem.

A ver se desce o suficiente, para quando a nebulosidade e a chuva chegarem, possa então haver espaço para surpresas. Não digo na cidade em si, mas nas serras dos arredores 

Para já, em Odivelas, 3,6ºC.


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## Snow (9 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

ppereira disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/



Neva forte e feio

Nunca na vida tinha visto o que acontece na covilhã


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

ppereira disse:


> tou a torçer pelo pessoal do interior centro, sul e até litoral
> 
> também têm direito a ter neve.
> 
> não se esqueçam de por fotos pois nos locais mais improváveis os registos têm maior valor



Primeiro a neve depois o resto .

Tenho vindo a reparar que por aqui a distância entre cada queda de neve está a diminuir.
Desde que eu sou vivo nevou em:
1997
2006
2007 - só um pouquinho
2009 - espero eu


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

Eu já nem peço que acumule alguma coisa mas pelo - que eu veja uns flocos gordinhos  já ficava satisfeitíssimo.
Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bem, vou com 6ºC .


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Por aqui Mini de -1,2ºC e Max de 9ºC neste momento céu limpo e 2,2ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Neste momento:
T. *1,5ºC*
HR.* 73%*
P. *1023,2mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Vai descendo, com 4.9ºC e, apesar de não ter higrómetro, gostaria de saber a humidade lá fora, talvez ronde os 60%...
A pressão está nos 1021 hpa, com tendência de subida...


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

João Dias disse:


> Impressionante a acumulação de neve em Paços de Ferreira
> 
> Apesar da temperatura baixíssima (Pedras Rubras pouco passou dos 3ºC) acabou por nem acumular nos pontos mais altos de Gaia. Estive aos 230m por volta das 2 da tarde e nevava forte, mas sem qualquer acumulação. Incrível como tão poucos km fazem tanta diferença, infelizmente aqui em Gaia ainda somos influenciados pela ilha de calor do Porto
> 
> Vamos a ver esta noite e madrugada de amanhã quem serão os felizes contemplados



Nao culpes o Porto


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Ora bem, aqui a máxima foi de 6,2ºC, a mais baixa de sempre (desde os meus registos em 2002). 

Por agora: 3,0ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Mesmo aqui por cima



Coitada de Coimbra. Parece que vai passar mesmo ao lado


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

por aqui subiu para os 5,3ºC
espero que desça!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

Skizzo disse:


> Nao culpes o Porto



Não te preocupes, que eu gosto muito da cidade   Agora parece é que o micro-clima desta zona Porto-Gaia influenciou um pouco, é pena porque uns kms mais acima nevou praticamente à cota zero com acumulação (Santo Tirso por exemplo). Ou isso o mar, talvez tivemos um pouco menos de frio em altitude por uma pequena entrada de ar marítimo nesta zona, não sei.

Mas ainda assim um dia memorável


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Évora coitada.... o céu está estrelado....


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

DRC disse:


> Por aqui eu já levo:
> 
> 3,4ºC
> 
> Que Frio!



Já agora e como estou proximo, tás + ou - a que altitude?
E vou com 4,8º


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

dpaes disse:


> Évora coitada.... o céu está estrelado....



Calma, que isto hoje dá para todos


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

João Dias disse:


> Calma, que isto hoje dá para todos





Ainda é para ter esperanças por esses lados aqui??
Porque se nevar, só falta nevar na madrugada.....


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Impressionante a quantidade de gelo que se está formar na cidade de Bragança.


Neste momento -4ºC e 91%HR.


Como todos os Brigantinos vão bater a mínima até á meia noite, agradecia que me enviassem uma mp ou colocassem aqui os valores para actualizar o mapa das mínimas da cidade.


PS: O que se passou hoje no Minho e no Grande Porto é memorável.
Não consigo imaginar o Jardim de Santa Bárbara e o Bom Jesus com o cenário que algumas fotos ilustram. Simplesmente brutal     
Obrigado pela partilha dos registos


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Fiz agora uma viagem entre Loriga e Coimbra, nevava  até à zona de Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Boas pessoal.
Pois é a noite passada consegui chegar aos negativos fiquei me pelos -1,2ºC. 
A temperatura mais alta do dia de hoje foi 10ºC =D
Vou me neste momento com 5,8ºC e 52% RH.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

As nuvens nesse mapa tão a seguir a rota sul ou sudeste?


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Esqueci me de vos dizer que por Setúbal houve bastanta geada mesmo, os carros todos brancos já não via isto á anos mesmo, tudo branco lindo 

2,1ºC agora céu limpo


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Vou com 3,4ºC e 68%HR o vento é nulo


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

Está a nevar!!!!!!1


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

essa  nuvens passam por leiria?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 19:33)

O dia de hoje terá que ter algum impacto nas previsões que o Instituto de Meteorologia faz... ... 
Acho que foi um erro GROSSEIRO da parte do IM prever aguaceiros fracos, especialmente no interior, em COTAS SUPERIORES A 600/700metros...para depois acontecer o que aconteceu hoje: neve no Porto, a 100metros de altitude, em pleno litoral... 
Certamente que se as previsões fossem talvez menos CONSERVADORAS (característica irritantemente constante nas previsões do IM), já planos de acção da Protecção Cívil tinham sido activados, a população alvo era avisada, e talvez uma série de gente pudesse planear o seu dia tendo em conta as recomendações. Assim, assisto a pessoas impossibilitadas ou muito condicionadas em regressar a suas casas em aldeias de mais difícil acesso (por terem estradas inclinadas e tortuosas) no interior do distrito do Porto (nomeadamente no concelho de Baiao, Amarante, Paços de Ferreira, Santo Tirso), porque supostamente a queda de neve prevista pelo IM era nas cotas médias de 600-700metros...  Um aviso de alerta mais atempado talvez pudesse ajudar a condicionar menos a vida de muita gente (desde sair mais cedo do trabalho com compensação das horas perdidas no dia anterior ou na próxima semana, andar mais agasalhadado, equipar o carro com um ou outro cobertor e alimentos, caso caia um nevão que impeça a circulaçao durante 1-2-3horas durante a noite... .... enfim...).
Eu confio no IM e continua a ser a entidade em que deposito mais confiança na análise do tempo previsto, mas deixem-me dizer-vos que desde "neve em cotas superiores a 600-700metros, especialmente no interior norte e centro" para "poderá cair neve em Lisboa" vai um erro brutal...
Além disso, é sempre assim no que toca a neve. A cota de neve real é SISTEMATICAMENTE inferior à cota prevista... ... Tal se provou muito recentemente com as Depressões "Helena" (29nov-1dez/08) e "Yolanda" (26dez-27dez)... em que nevou bem em cotas rondando os 350m...e como sempre, o IM lançava os seus "habituais e mais dramáticos possíveis" 600metros de altitude... ... 
Este meu post tem ironia, claro... ... ... mas, confesso que me sinto algo desapontado com as previsões do IM. Não temos que ter medo de avançar cotas baixas... SE não nevar, paciência! mas ao menos, conta-se com isso e faz-se por prevenir inconvenientes.


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

*OEIRAS :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-01-09 19:32) 
Temperatura: 4.9°C Wind chill: 4.9°C Humidade: 73% 

*


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Hoje não prego olho aqui por Setúbal


----------



## diogo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

Aqui a mínima foi de *-2.7ºC*, máxima de *10.0ºC*
Agora tenho céu estrelado, com 2.7ºC.

Que venha a neve!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Boa tarde! Parece que hoje o dia foi fantástico especialmente para todos acima do Mondego.

_Neste momento tenho 6.8ºC, a mínima hoje chegou aos 1.9ºC. Não foi abaixo de 0, mas esteve bem perto._

Resta referir que os carros estavam cheios de gelo esta manhã, à margem do que se passou noutros locais da grande Lisboa.

Para a grande Lisboa são previstas surpresas, embora não seja mesmo na capital, está-se à espera que caia qualquer coisinha a norte de Lisboa, na zona da Serra de Sintra até à Serra do Montejunto. Isto segundo a rádio.

Para este lado não se fez referência, mas não deixaria de ser engraçado ver também a Arrábida coberta de neve. Vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

*Dave* disse:


> Está a nevar!!!!!!1



Ena já chegou a Idanha..isto hoje está ao rubro  tira fotos Dave..é pena é estar ja de noite e não se ver muito bem..


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Caem uns flocos mas espero que melhore!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

Bom o pessoal por aqui apôs algumas tentativas já algum tempo parece que  já neva,mas está com pouca vontade cair,vamos esperar.

Ja neva em CASTELO BRANCO mas pouuuuuuuca


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Está a nevar!!!!!!1


Finalmente!!
Por aqui nem sinal... ainda...
4.7ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

LOL! tantas surpresas que vao haver esta madrugada uma delas esta acontecer neste momento é incrivel a quantidade de neve que cai na covilha!!

o wunderground e o freemeteo ainda dao uns aguaceiros aqui para esta regiao mas sinceramente nao me parece..








alto de valongo as 14:00


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Está a nevar!!!!!!1




tava a ver que morrias de ansiedade
como na covilhã aquilo parece um festival é bem possível que neve aí durante algum tempo.

este ano vai ser falado durante muitas décadas ("lembram-se do inverno 2008/09, aquilo é que era frio e neve.....")


----------



## diogo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> O dia de hoje terá que ter algum impacto nas previsões que o Instituto de Meteorologia faz... ...
> Acho que foi um erro GROSSEIRO da parte do IM prever aguaceiros fracos, especialmente no interior, em COTAS SUPERIORES A 600/700metros...para depois acontecer o que aconteceu hoje: neve no Porto, a 100metros de altitude, em pleno litoral...
> Certamente que se as previsões fossem talvez menos CONSERVADORAS (característica irritantemente constante nas previsões do IM), já planos de acção da Protecção Cívil tinham sido activados, a população alvo era avisada, e talvez uma série de gente pudesse planear o seu dia tendo em conta as recomendações. Assim, assisto a pessoas impossibilitadas ou muito condicionadas de regressar a suas casas em aldeias de mais difícil acesso (por teres estradas inclinadas e tortuosas) no interior do distrito do Porto (nomeadamente no concelho de Baiao, Amarante, Paços de Ferreira, Santo Tirso), porque supostamente a queda de neve prevista pelo IM era nas cotas médias de 600-700metros...  Um aviso de alerta mais atempado talvez pudesse ajudar a condicionar menos a vida de muita gente (desde sair mais cedo do trabalho com compensação das horas perdidas no dia anterior ou na próxima semana, andar mais agasalhadado, equipar o carro com um ou outro coberto e alimentos, caso caia um nevão que impeça a circulaçao durante 1-2-3horas durante a noite... .... enfim...).
> Eu confio no IM e continua a ser a entidade em que deposito mais confiança na análise do tempo previsto, mas deixem-me dizer-vos que desde "neve em cotas superiores a 600-700metros, especialmente no interior norte e centro" para "poderá cair neve em Lisboa" vai um erro brutal...
> ...



Completamente de acordo, o IM parece que tem "medo" de colocar nas previsões descritivas que poderá nevar a cotas muito baixas, talvez por terem receio de errar... mas se já não erra em outras ocasiões


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

alguém está na guarda???
se estiver a nevar deve estar um caos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Tem que chegar a Portalegre!!! É de noite...não interessa!!! Vá não te dissipes!!! Até já querida!!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> O dia de hoje terá que ter algum impacto nas previsões que o Instituto de Meteorologia faz... ...
> Acho que foi um erro GROSSEIRO da parte do IM prever aguaceiros fracos, especialmente no interior, em COTAS SUPERIORES A 600/700metros...para depois acontecer o que aconteceu hoje: neve no Porto, a 100metros de altitude, em pleno litoral...
> Certamente que se as previsões fossem talvez menos CONSERVADORAS (característica irritantemente constante nas previsões do IM), já planos de acção da Protecção Cívil tinham sido activados, a população alvo era avisada, e talvez uma série de gente pudesse planear o seu dia tendo em conta as recomendações. Assim, assisto a pessoas impossibilitadas ou muito condicionadas de regressar a suas casas em aldeias de mais difícil acesso (por teres estradas inclinadas e tortuosas) no interior do distrito do Porto (nomeadamente no concelho de Baiao, Amarante, Paços de Ferreira, Santo Tirso), porque supostamente a queda de neve prevista pelo IM era nas cotas médias de 600-700metros...  Um aviso de alerta mais atempado talvez pudesse ajudar a condicionar menos a vida de muita gente (desde sair mais cedo do trabalho com compensação das horas perdidas no dia anterior ou na próxima semana, andar mais agasalhadado, equipar o carro com um ou outro coberto e alimentos, caso caia um nevão que impeça a circulaçao durante 1-2-3horas durante a noite... .... enfim...).
> Eu confio no IM e continua a ser a entidade em que deposito mais confiança na análise do tempo previsto, mas deixem-me dizer-vos que desde "neve em cotas superiores a 600-700metros, especialmente no interior norte e centro" para "poderá cair neve em Lisboa" vai um erro brutal...
> ...



Subscrevo por completo. O IM falha sistematicamente neste tipo de situações, e o mais estranho disto é que não aprendem com os erros.

O IM foi na onda do ECM que apontava para uma entrada seca, afirmando mesmo de forma categórica que havia 0% de hipóteses de precipitação esta semana. No dia seguinte "corrigem" afirmando que a partir de 6ªhaveria chuva, com subida das temperaturas   E entretanto durante a semanza metem as cotas disparatadas de 600-700m, que toda a gente sabia serem irreais (mesmo eles sabiam de certeza  ). E o que é curioso é que ontem mantém a previsão de neve por essa cota, mas com a informação oficiosa revelada por uma meteorologista que até poderia nevar em locais do litoral. Só não percebo é porque não a "oficializaram", o que teria posto em alerta todos os mecanismos da protecção civil para esta situação, com accionamento de todas as medidas preventivas, o que certamente teria minimizado toda a confusão que se instalou por algumas partes do Norte

Agora mais on topic, já vai nevando em Castelo Branco


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

ppereira disse:


> alguém está na guarda???
> se estiver a nevar deve estar um caos



Sim Segundo uma amiga minha , há trânsito condicionado na Guarda. Nevão....


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes 5.3ºC e céu pouco nublado

Se já neva em Castelo Branco já não anda muito longe e como ha alerta para Santarém, há que manter a esperança.

Até logo


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

Caem um flocos  mas são pequenos.
Pode ser que melhore.


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Sim Pelas imagens de satélite a mancha espanhola está a entrar no nordeste transmontano.

Acho que Bragança irá ser contemplada com outro nvão ainda esta noite!

É a pequena idade do gelo em Portugal


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

Boas, por aqui, foi o dia mais frio desde Março de 2005, tive uma mínima negativa tal como estava à espera, a máxima não superou os 10ºC, e pode nevar no Algarve e quem sabe nas cidades do litoral.

Máxima: 9.8ºC
mínima: -0.7ºC
actual: 4.0ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

boas

4.7ºc, vento fraco, céu limpo.

Que dias fascinantes para a meteorologia amadora Portuguesa. 

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

ppereira disse:


> tava a ver que morrias de ansiedade
> como na covilhã aquilo parece um festival é bem possível que neve aí durante algum tempo.
> 
> este ano vai ser falado durante muitas décadas ("lembram-se do inverno 2008/09, aquilo é que era frio e neve.....")



Morro mas é de felicidade. Ia caindo, pois estava na rua e fui a correr para casa, nem vi o chão 

Vou jantar já para não perder nada

Abraço


----------



## *Marta* (9 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

ppereira disse:


> alguém está na guarda???
> se estiver a nevar deve estar um caos



Eu estou na Guarda e aqui está um nevão à antiga...
A neve começou a cair por volta das 15 (na zona alta), mas apenas alguns flocos... rapidamente pegou. A escola onde eu trabalho foi encerrada às 16.30, depois de termos sido aconselhados pela Protecção Civil a ir embora.
Moro na zona baixa da cidade, mas já estive lá em cima e está lindíssimo, apesar de perigoso. Como vinha da escola, não tinha a máquina mas já tirei umas fotos, estão a descarregar. O trânsito está caótico, ora porque há aceleras que andam por aí a abrir, como aqueles que não passam os 10km/h. Já tive um percalço com o jipe, com o meu namorado a conduzir, que numa rampa de declie relativamente acentuado, com a tracção às 4 no máximo (redutoras), deslizou por ali abaixo e a solução foi tentar fazer um pião. Lá nos salvou o passeio... Neste momento continua a nevar com bastante intensidade e já há carros que ficaram pelo caminho.


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Por aqui já ficou tudo estragado... com a chegada das nuvens a temperatura subiu já para os 8ºC  bolas....
Vai chover com toda a certeza mas será chuva normal...


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

Neva na cidade da Guarda e arredoreS (Almeida, Sabugal, Pinhel etc...)
segundo o SAPO:

http://tempo.sapo.pt/local/guarda


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Estou a ponto de suicidar aqui


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

O freemeteo vai dando hipóteses de neve fraca para Lisboa esta noite...
Vale o que vale, mas é melhor que nada...
4.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

João Dias disse:


> Subscrevo por completo. O IM falha sistematicamente neste tipo de situações, e o mais estranho disto é que não aprendem com os erros.
> 
> O IM foi na onda do ECM que apontava para uma entrada seca, afirmando mesmo de forma categórica que havia 0% de hipóteses de precipitação esta semana. No dia seguinte "corrigem" afirmando que a partir de 6ªhaveria chuva, com subida das temperaturas   E entretanto ontem metem as cotas disparatadas de 600-700m, que toda a gente sabia serem irreais (mesmo eles sabiam de certeza  ). E o que é curioso é que ontem mantém a previsão de neve por essa cota, mas com a informação oficiosa revelada por uma meteorologista que até poderia nevar em locais do litoral. Só não percebo é porque não a "oficializaram", o que teria posto em alerta todos os mecanismos da protecção civil para esta situação, com accionamento de todas as medidas preventivas.
> 
> Agora mais on topic, já vai nevando em Castelo Branco





Nem mais nem menos, apesar da meteorologia não ser uma ciencia exacta , e haver sempre lugar ao imprevisto e surpresa , penso que neste campo o IM ainda falha demasiadas vezes....sempre achei essas cotas de 700 m algo " ridículas"

O dia de hoje foi concerteza memorável e raro aqui pelo Porto! Algo me dizia perante a observação do satélite e temperaturas que isto ia acontecer...
Nevou á cota 0 , inclusive tenho informações que cairam alguns flocos na Foz do Douro em plena praia!


Agora sigo já com 1.8 c céu limpo ,vento leste 10 km /h, humidade 85 %, em vista uma noite gélida depois de uma tarde a nevar durante quase duas horas!


----------



## Acardoso (9 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Boa noite pessoal...

Temp. min: -2.3º
Temp. max: 9.2º

Pois é, hoje supostamente era para ir ate braga e quando chego a entrada da A3 começam a cair uns flocos no carro , eu ate pensei que tivesse a ver mal...mais a frente estavam as bermas todas branquinhas...bem a ida ate braga teve k ser cancelada pois telefonaram a dizer k mal se circulava...fique mesmo por Santo Tirso, estava tudo branco, passado um bocado de lá estar começa a cair neve mas com uma intensidade...coisa linda!!nunca tinha visto nevar!!

Sigo com:
Pressao:1021.1
temp:3.8º
Vento fraco de  (NE)
Humidade: 87%
já caem uns aguaceiros (será que ainda calha alguma coisa aqui para estes lados?)


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Por Coimbra ainda nada, nem xuva, nem neve
apesar de no site do IM estar aviso amarelo de neve entre as 21h e as 05h. vamos ver...


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Boas ja estou em casa na rua esta muito
Sigo com:
Temp actual 3.5ºC/ UTC 19:46
Temp ao sol: 3.5ºC/ UTC 19:46
Pressão: 1020.9Hpa - UTC 19:46
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 3.2 km/h - UTC 19:46
Escala de Beaufort :1 Aragem
Direção do Vento: W - UTC 19:46
Temperatura do vento: 3.4ºC - UTC 19:46
Humidade Relativa: 72 % - UTC 19:46
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - UTC 19:46
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo - UTC 19:46
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Turista disse:


> Por aqui já ficou tudo estragado... com a chegada das nuvens a temperatura subiu já para os 8ºC  bolas....
> Vai chover com toda a certeza mas será chuva normal...



8ºC??
Em quanto é que estava antes dessa subida?


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

é verdade nesta região, Guarda e arredores está tudo branco e não pára de nevar...


----------



## joaoj (9 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui , apesar de ter caido uma pequena camada de neve , é muito seca e congelou completamente.
Embora o transito seja pouco existem montes de ruas bloqueadas.

A foto que tirei a pouco


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu estou na Guarda e aqui está um nevão à antiga...
> A neve começou a cair por volta das 15 (na zona alta), mas apenas alguns flocos... rapidamente pegou. A escola onde eu trabalho foi encerrada às 16.30, depois de termos sido aconselhados pela Protecção Civil a ir embora.
> Moro na zona baixa da cidade, mas já estive lá em cima e está lindíssimo, apesar de perigoso. Como vinha da escola, não tinha a máquina mas já tirei umas fotos, estão a descarregar. O trânsito está caótico, ora porque há aceleras que andam por aí a abrir, como aqueles que não passam os 10km/h. Já tive um percalço com o jipe, com o meu namorado a conduzir, que numa rampa de declie relativamente acentuado, com a tracção às 4 no máximo (redutoras), deslizou por ali abaixo e a solução foi tentar fazer um pião. Lá nos salvou o passeio... Neste momento continua a nevar com bastante intensidade e já há carros que ficaram pelo caminho.



lindo, pena não poder apanhar o quarto nevão  da temporada


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Alarme de geada!
Cheguei aos 3,0ºC em Odivelas!


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> 8ºC??
> Em quanto é que estava antes dessa subida?



5,6ºC 
Bolas para isto...


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Snifa disse:


> Nem mais nem menos, apesar da meteorologia não ser uma ciencia exacta , e haver sempre lugar ao imprevisto e surpresa , penso que neste campo o IM ainda falha demasiadas vezes....sempre achei essas cotas de 700 m algo " ridículas"
> 
> O dia de hoje foi concerteza memorável e raro aqui pelo Porto! Algo me dizia perante a observação do satélite e temperaturas que isto ia acontecer...
> Nevou á cota 0 , inclusive tenho informações que cairam alguns flocos na Foz do Douro em plena praia!
> ...



O problema com o Porto é que se calhar caiu muito pouco para o IM levar isso em consideração e mudar o alerta. É claro que o alerta serve para o distrito todo, e aí sim, nevou bastante bem. Mas também os alertas normalmente servem as capitais de distrito e o resto é geralmente ignorado.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 19:53)

Ja está no distrito, fico a espera dela... pena é tar a 80km... ja la estive hoje em Castelo Branco mas com muito sol.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

Por falar nisso, a mancha de precipitação que vai entrando entre Aveiro e a Figueira parece-me que não dará cotas tão baixas como a do norte, pelo menos as temperaturas de superfície parecem-me um pouco altas.


----------



## tclor (9 Jan 2009 às 19:54)

amarusp disse:


> Fiz agora uma viagem entre Loriga e Coimbra, nevava  até à zona de Oliveira do Hospital



Claro que aqui está tudo "pintado" de branco e há neve para fazer bastantes bonecos, mas ainda longe do que é costume. Houve pouca precipitação até agora.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Na A1 em fatima neva!!! Parece-me haver um incremento de nebulosidade pelas imagens de satelite. Vamos ter sorte????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *1,3ºC*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Boas Hoje de manha em vale Figueira  por volta das 7h10 estava um frio de rachar la sai o padeiro pra ir fazer pao ve o carro branco,quando este é bordeux ... e la vai ele com o baldinho de agua mas o gelo, uma camada de 3 cm de gelo,teimava em nao sair ...
La fui eu gastar um euro ao elefante azul e puff saiu todo ... nao sei bem quanto esteve aki mas estava bem mais frio do que em lisboa.

O meu pai trabalha na SDF povoa de sta iria, e la atingiu -3ºC disse o seguranca da empresa ...e ta junto ao rio tejo .

So espero e que neve em Lisboa amanha tou de folga . ia logo tirar umas Fotos


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Após uma descida aos 3,0ºC, subi aos 5,3ºC, mas agora estou a descer de novo! Neste momento tenho *3,7ºC*

Humidade nos 85%
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Boas
Cheguei aqui ,vi 40 páginas por ler,vi logo que havia neve no Porto  Parabéns aos contemplados!
 entrada fria fraquissima,completamente normal? :Guimarães parecia Bragança pelas fotos! 
Agora esta noite era haver uma surpresa por estes lados, e ficava tudo contente..é possível!


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Boas, é mais facil nevar em Lisboa ou em Vila Franca de Xira esta madrugada???


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Por aqui estão agora á aparecer algumas nuvens e a temperatura está nos 0.6ºC


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

O freemeteo já nao prevê neve para Évora...


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

Dados actuais:

4,4º
1021 mb
0,0 km/h
75% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 4,4º
> 1021 mb
> ...



Parece estar a querer formar-se nevoeiro, mau sinal...
Confirmo os teus 4.4ºC, é exactamente o que tenho.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Por aqui ja chove!!!!!!!
Mas tao 5ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Acho que se nao baixa elouqueço!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Esta a vir do lado do mar pronto!!!!!!!

Fogo!!!!!!!!!!!

Mas ha esperança. ainda agora começou!!!


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

Isso é mesmo verdade?
Está a nevar em Fátima?

Eu sigo com 3,1ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece estar a querer formar-se nevoeiro, mau sinal...
> Confirmo os teus 4.4ºC, é exactamente o que tenho.



Pois é... 

Mas calma, a noite ainda não acabou... Ainda podemos ter surpresas.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Bem por aqui estão 3,5ºC, depois de uma miníma de 0,1ºC.
Vamos lá ver se neva em Lisboa


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

então malta de coibra não neva por ai
pelo menos molho já deve haver muito


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

godzila disse:


> então malta de coibra não neva por ai
> pelo menos molho já deve haver muito



Nadinha!!!!!nem chuva nem neve


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

Vai abrandando a intensidade, não acumulou nada.

Mas ainda nada está perdido.


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Pessoal que percebe de mapas e isso, tenho uma pergunta. Há possibilidades de precipitação hoje à noite ou amanhã durante o dia no norte, mais propriamente na zona de Braga?


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Temperatura estabilizou tenho agora 3,0ºC e 68%HR o vento é fraco


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

A temperatura vai descendo.... 

-0.7ºC


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Cota de neve de 300 metros para a província de Huelva para amanhã, segundo o INM de Espanha. 

Nevará na serra do Caldeirão como em 2006? Habitantes de Cachopo, Barranco do Velho e Ameixial, mantenham-se atentos esta noite...


----------



## *Marta* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Fotos de há uma horita, na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda:


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Quero frio.... 
7,8ºC ....


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

MacBallister disse:


> Pessoal que percebe de mapas e isso, tenho uma pergunta. Há possibilidades de precipitação hoje à noite ou amanhã durante o dia no norte, mais propriamente na zona de Braga?



Acho que tudo depende da mancha que está a entrar de leste para oeste pelo nordeste transmontano.

Mas nada é certo!

Actual -1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

*Marta* disse:


> Fotos de há uma horita, na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda:



Quem nos dera ver isso por aqui também, espectáculo
*3,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

*2,9ºC*


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

rogers disse:


> Acho que tudo depende da mancha que está a entrar de leste para oeste pelo nordeste transmontano.
> 
> Mas nada é certo!
> 
> Actual -1ºC



Obrigado Rogers  Espero que neve mais um pouco para os nossos lados...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:18)

*2,8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Continua a cair, fraca, suave, mas cai!

Neste momento:
T:* 1,6ºC*
HR: *74%*

Consigo ver a Lua no céu... isso é mau sinal


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Acho que aqui não vou ver nem fiapo.......

ahauha


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

-4,7ºC
     

Vai congelar tudo.

Atenção por muitas casas podem ficar sem água durante a noite.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Brigantia disse:


> -4,7ºC
> 
> 
> Vai congelar tudo.
> ...



Fogo quem me dera tar com essa temperatura ja a esta hora. Sigo com uns 5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Hoje registei uma máxima de 7,9ºC, ontem foi de 5ºC, e se já está mais baixa do que ontem a esta hora, com esta descida, vai bem, desde que não aconteça como ontem, que desceu muito rapidamente, mas depois parou, e foi indo devagar.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

MacBallister disse:


> Obrigado Rogers  Espero que neve mais um pouco para os nossos lados...



Pois, também eu 
Sigo com 0.5ºC


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

dpaes disse:


> Acho que aqui não vou ver nem fiapo.......
> 
> ahauha



com sorte de manhã cedo tens uma surpresa...


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Brigantia disse:


> -4,7ºC
> 
> 
> Vai congelar tudo.
> ...



Olá, Por ai tens céu limpo?


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

Por aqui 0.1ºC e céu já com nebulosidade a aumentar


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

E por aqui a estação marca também precisamente 4,4ºC e a descer a bom ritmo, vento nulo..está tudo propício a cair uns floquitos mais para a noite visto que o ar está de tal maneira tão frio o suficiente para começar a cair água no estado solido mesmo a 2ºC como naquele mítico 29 de Janeiro de 2006


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

*Marta* disse:


> Fotos de há uma horita, na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda:



JÁ TOU A PERCEBER PORQUE ALGUÊM COMENTOU QUE TAVA A CAIR UM NEVÂO Á ANTIGA...ESPECTACULO.

A SENHORA DO IM TÁ A FALAR NA RTP E É DE CHORAR A RIR...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Brigantia disse:


> -4,7ºC
> 
> 
> Vai congelar tudo.
> ...



*3,1ºC*, desce bem

Pois isso é um problema a água congelar, se nevasse aqui.....


----------



## WhiteHope (9 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui 0.1ºC e céu já com nebulosidade a aumentar



De que zona do Oeste és?


----------



## WhiteHope (9 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Tenho neste momento 1,9ºC e já choveu um pouco!

Segundo o satélite e radar do IM, vem ai mais chuva (e com sorte) NEVE!! 

Espero que a temperatura desça mais um bocadinho!! 

Eu quero uma noite branquinha!


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:27)

As "farropas" continuam a cair...

T: *1,5ºC*
HR.* 77%*
P:* 1021,3mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Por aqui "morreu" nos 4.4ºC há já bastante tempo...


----------



## jpc (9 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Olá a todos!

Em Viseu neva com menos intensidade.
Há acumulação de neve.
Espero que continue assim. Hoje às 7 h. o carro marcava -5º...

                          jpc


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Poderá vir outra massa fria para Portugal??
Ou isto é uma raro de acontecer.....??!!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Já ouvi dizer que prevê-se *NEVE*, para todo o *PAÍS*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

na covilha nao para de nevar incrivel ate gostava de saber a acumulaçao.. 

continuo com 0ºc ceu limpo!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

No radar do IM já se consegue ver o que vai afectar Lisboa e arredores 

2,9ºC


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria sigo com:

3,0ºC


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

Sigo com 1,2º com céu parcialmente limpo


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 20:30)

Possa...7,8ºC...
morreu... não desce...
estou desolado...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

miguel disse:


> No radar do IM já se consegue ver o que vai afectar Lisboa e arredores
> 
> 2,9ºC



Com sorte *NEVE*, hoje tou elétrico, com este tempo espetacular


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

aqui ta a cair chuva ao parece mas sao pingos minusculos!!!!! sera que vem la neve?


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 20:32)

JoãoPT disse:


> Já ouvi dizer que prevê-se *NEVE*, para todo o *PAÍS*



não sei bem...há pouco tinha 5.4ºC e já subiu para 5.8ºC...já começo a ter duvidas


----------



## WhiteHope (9 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

kikofra disse:


> aqui ta a cair chuva ao parece mas sao pingos minusculos!!!!! sera que vem la neve?



Kikofra temos de nos juntar para que neve no nosso belo distrito!! 

Vamos fazer figas para que neve!!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

DRC disse:


> Na Póvoa de Santa Iria sigo com:
> 
> 3,0ºC



De que zona e que es DRC?, eu sou de Vale figueira pah  somos vizinhos !!!!


Adorava ver outra vez neve e lg po ponto mais alto que por acaso sao 150 metros de altura


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

squidward disse:


> não sei bem...há pouco tinha 5.4ºC e já subiu para 5.8ºC...já começo a ter duvidas



Temos que a convencer, ser positivos


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

JoãoPT disse:


> Com sorte *NEVE*, hoje tou elétrico, com este tempo espetacular



Acho que nem vai ser preciso sorte para nevar  

2,7ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Tudo na mesma por aqui... só ameaças...
So pedia 30min do que esta a acontecer na covilha... é o sonho de qualque pessoa que gosta de neve...

http://www.meteocovilha.com/

*Alguem me pode dizer como esta a situação em Castelo Branco?*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

alguem pode postar um update do radar com as nuvens por favor?


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

A HR está a subir ...

Neste momento:
T:* 1,4ºC*
HR. *80%*
P. *1021,3mb/hPa*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Tenho que salientar uma coisa, que vi hoje de manhã nos restos de terra que restam a frente da minha casa, uma pequena poça que já cá esta há muito tempo, estava *semi congelada* com o frio da noite.


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> De que zona e que es DRC?, eu sou de Vale figueira pah  somos vizinhos !!!!
> 
> 
> Adorava ver outra vez neve e lg po ponto mais alto que por acaso sao 150 metros de altura



Sou da Quinta da Piedade. Eu conheço bem Vale Figueira e toda a zona de Santa Iria da Azóia. Já agora eu tenho 3,0ºC e tu?


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Já coloquei as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã no tópico da fotografia em Portugal. Vão lá vê-las, espero que gostem. 

Dados actuais:

3,8º
1022 mb
0,0 km/h
76% HR


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

miguel disse:


> Acho que nem vai ser preciso sorte para nevar
> 
> 2,7ºC



Ela que venha, estamos a sua espera.
*2,9ºC* a descer novamente devagar, mas mais rápidamente do que ontem


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Fantástico! Tenho estado a acompanhar a Webcam localizada na Covilhã e não pára de nevar..estou muito curioso para saber a acumulação.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

*Odivelas: *2,5ºC e 67%.

O vento está fraco, mas já se sente.

Esperemos que não faça subir a temperatura!


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2009 às 20:40)

boas ,por aqui caiu um águaceiro fraco e está uma temperatura de 2.2º


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Só uma pergunta, se a humidade aumentar, é mais dificil de nevar? não é?


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

aqui o céu começa a ficar nublado com algumas nuvens, mas a temperatura estagnou nos *5.8ºC*

mais uma vez não devo ter sorte


----------



## Another Messiah (9 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Pessoal da Covilhã, vão dando notícias! 

Caramba... foi preciso vir trabalhar para Lisboa para nevar aí a sério! 

Já li testemunhos de que neva com bastante intensidade. Confirmam?


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Boas.
Actualmente 04ºC, dew-point 01ºC.
Pressão 1020Hpa, RH 82%
Wind chill 2.1ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

DRC disse:


> Sou da Quinta da Piedade. Eu conheço bem Vale Figueira e toda a zona de Santa Iria da Azóia. Já agora eu tenho 3,0ºC e tu?



neste momento as minhas medicoes tao offline mas manda me o teu hotmail por PM sff


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Por aqui já vou com*-5,5ºC*

acho que vamos aos *-10*




____________


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Neste momento:

T: *1,3ºC*
HR: balança entre os *79%* e os *80%*
P. *1021,3mb/hPa*

DP: *-1,9ºC*
Altura das nuvens: aprox. *490m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## amarusp (9 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Em coimbra, vestigios de chuva


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

HR Estabilizada nos 82%
Vento Nulo
1,9 º C e descendoooooooo !!!!!

Correção 1,8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

Another Messiah disse:


> Pessoal da Covilhã, vão dando notícias!
> 
> Caramba... foi preciso vir trabalhar para Lisboa para nevar aí a sério!
> 
> Já li testemunhos de que neva com bastante intensidade. Confirmam?



Vê aqui a webcam - http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

WhiteHope disse:


> De que zona do Oeste és?



Encontro-me entre a Serra do Socorro e Montejunto


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 20:45)

livra tantos posts ehehe que animação.
Hoje foi um dia de sol, céu limpo e vento fraco, agora por volta das 17h começou a aparecer nuvens.
Neste momento sigo com 6.4ºC(a maldita da temp não desce depressa, la se foi a neve)
Tive uma máxima de 10.9ºC

Pelos os alertas do I.M eu aqui estaria no fio da navalha para a neve.

As fotos estão excelentes


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

6.0ºC, mas afinal o que se está a passar? não era suposto descer a temp.?


----------



## *Marta* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Another Messiah disse:


> Pessoal da Covilhã, vão dando notícias!
> 
> Caramba... foi preciso vir trabalhar para Lisboa para nevar aí a sério!
> 
> Já li testemunhos de que neva com bastante intensidade. Confirmam?



A minha mãe, via telefone, confirma!! E outros relatos de lá também confirmam... aliás... www.meteocovilha.com.

Vou lá acima ao centro da cidade (Guarda), tirar umas fotos e ver o panorama. Já vim aquecer os pés e buscar as luvas (eu devo ser a única pessoa nesta cidade que uso luvas uma vez por ano...) e já vou embora. Continua a nevar.


----------



## tclor (9 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Aqui em Loriga parou de nevar - espero que temporariamente. No entanto e infelizmente parece que por estas paragens não está muito para precipitações... A temperatura está em -1,7ºC.


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

1,5 ºC e a descerrrrrr

Vento Nulo

HR a descer 81%

Ai! Ai! Ai! 
Estou á beira de um ataque de nervos !!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Pergunto novamentese a humidade aumentar, é mais dificil de nevar?
Tenho 2,7ºC vai descendo, neve.....


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Não sei se posso dizer que está a nevar pois, nem sei bem o que isto é.
Uns graozitos que caiem levemente, muito dispersos. Ja cai qualquer coisa... vou esperar para ver qualquer coisa mais esclarecedora.

Agora ja nao vejo nada... devia tar a delirar. lol


----------



## ALV72 (9 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Aqui em Poiares a 25 Km de Coimbra hoje de manhã quando saí para o trabalho estavam -4º, a caminho de Coimbra estava uma tal geada que parecia que tinha nevado !!

Agora caem uns pingos e a temperatura anda á volta dos 6º


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

StormFairy disse:


> 1,5 ºC e a descerrrrrr
> 
> Vento Nulo
> 
> ...



Calma amigo, estamos aqui tão perto um do outro, é preciso é calma Boa temperatura, por aqui 1,9ºC haja coração


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

As nuvens parecem estar mesmo sobre Coimbra


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Tenho que aproveitar o tempo que tenho, pois amanhã vai ser dificil, com o PC avariado, tenho mesmo que aproveitar, que nervos a temperatura a descer e a precipitação a aproximar-se....


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA COM:

2,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

Está a nevar com mais intensidade.
Juntamente com isso aliou-se o nevoeiro.

Já meto uma foto .

Neste momento:
T: *1,3ºC*
HR: *80%*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Skizzo disse:


> O problema com o Porto é que se calhar caiu muito pouco para o IM levar isso em consideração e mudar o alerta. É claro que o alerta serve para o distrito todo, e aí sim, nevou bastante bem. Mas também os alertas normalmente servem as capitais de distrito e o resto é geralmente ignorado.



Sim... é verdade! o IM negligencia constantemente o restante distrito do Porto, para além da capital da distrito... ... Já é a terceira vez que neva em Paços de Ferreira (350m de altitude) neste outono-inverno (dia 30nov/08, dia 27/Dez/08, hoje - 09/01/09)... Baião fica a cerca de 550m de altitude e também tem nevado por lá... ... E eles continua a referir-se apenas ao Porto...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

DRC disse:


> PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA COM:
> 
> 2,5ºC



A minha estaçao tava off.. encontrei por aqui pilhas novas para sensor e para o mostrador mal ligou acusou 7.5 as agr taa baixar a uma velocidade enorme daqui a bocado ja te digo quanto ta DRC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Aqui vai caindo assim com alguma intensidade:


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

E sigo com 2,9ºC subio.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 20:55)




----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Perdi a esperança em vila Franca de Xira.
Saí agora para ir às compras.
Temperatura  4.5ºC
Com nuvens visiveis no céu


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

As estradas esta noite vão ficar um perigo... está tudo molhado e a congelar, em pouco tempo o terraço do meu vizinho congelou... Sigo com 0.4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

*Dave* disse:


> Aqui vai caindo assim com alguma intensidade:



Eu quero ver isso


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

"Maior número de visitas foi de 791 em Hoje às 11:40."   

Este fórum anda muito concorrido.. 

A temperatura continua a descer 

3,5º
1022 mb
78% HR
Vento nulo

Céu limpo


----------



## MacBallister (9 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Dgstorm e restante pessoal de Braga, apareçam no Sameiro. Vou lá agora com uns amigos, as 5 da tarde havia muita, mas mesmo muita neve acumulada. A esta hora deve continuar e a isso junta-se um céu quase limpo e uma lua quase cheia... Deve estar lindo! Apareçam


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Lightning disse:


> "Maior número de visitas foi de 791 em Hoje às 11:40."
> 
> Este fórum anda muito concorrido..
> 
> ...



Pois anda e para meu desgosto não vou poder aparecer por aqui amanhã


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Por aqui sigo com 6,1ºC!!
ontem estava mais frio a esta hora...
Vamos ver se continua a descer!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Tenho aqui 2,6ºC mas o termómetro de mercúrio marca menos


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

MacBallister disse:


> Dgstorm e restante pessoal de Braga, apareçam no Sameiro. Vou lá agora com uns amigos, as 5 da tarde havia muita, mas mesmo muita neve acumulada. A esta hora deve continuar e a isso junta-se um céu quase limpo e uma lua quase cheia... Deve estar lindo! Apareçam



A sério?! Vou tentar passar por lá, se alguém me levar porque não me arrisco a conduzir com este gelo!


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

DRC disse:


> PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA COM:
> 
> 2,5ºC





e em vfxira será q tb ta a mesma temperatura???


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

e muito relativo ate pode estar mais frioo... como pode tar mais quente ...so registando


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Estou com 3.4ºC a humidade está a aumentar, o vento é fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Continua a cair 

T: *1,1ºC*
HR: *83%* 

O nevoeiro já se nota bastante ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 21:03)

trancoso ta fantastico http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Rita Cunha disse:


> A sério?! Vou tentar passar por lá, se alguém me levar porque não me arrisco a conduzir com este gelo!



Gostava de ir tambem mas deve estar muito perigoso lá para cima, com a temp que está deve haver muito gelo lá em cima!

Tenhos cuidado e tragam fotos de la


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

cardu disse:


> e em vfxira será q tb ta a mesma temperatura???



Medi 4,5º à pouco


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Rita Cunha disse:


> A sério?! Vou tentar passar por lá, se alguém me levar porque não me arrisco a conduzir com este gelo!



Eu ainda estou a uns bons 15Km de lá mas também nao tenho maneira de ir


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

miguel disse:


> Tenho aqui 2,6ºC mas o termómetro de mercúrio marca menos



Quanto marca o do mercúrio miguel? Era bom que antes das nuvens entrarem atingissemos perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Pergunto novamente se a humidade for muito alta é mais dificil de nevar, não é?, por favor respondam, sigo com 2,9ºC.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

ouvi agora na antena 1 do IM a dizer q vai nevar em lisboa a partir das 10 da noite até 4 da manha


----------



## Gongas (9 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

*Alguem me explique*: Nos alertas do IM aparece para o distrito de Coimbra neve entre as 21horas e as 05:59 da manha. o que quer dizer???? se a chuva vai andando para sul.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Lightning disse:


> "Maior número de visitas foi de 791 em Hoje às 11:40."
> 
> Este fórum anda muito concorrido..
> 
> ...



A tua temperatura está a descer mais rápido que a minha... 4.1ºC


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

snowstorm disse:


> Medi 4,5º à pouco




tem q baixar rapido a meia noite q esteja 1 grau!!!


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Eue stou a tentar meter a estação bem, mas a estação não detecta o sensor, Grrr que nervos!


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Nunca vi nada assim... 

T.* 1,0ºC*
HR: *84%*

Neva cada vez com mais intensidade...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

mirones disse:


> Quanto marca o do mercúrio miguel? Era bom que antes das nuvens entrarem atingissemos perto dos 0ºC.



Tenho um dentro da varanda que marca 1,5ºC e outro muito mais exposto que marca 0,5ºC a minha estação no terraço marca 2,5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Eu aguardo a resposta, neve a partir das 10 de hoje?


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

rogers disse:


> Olá, Por ai tens céu limpo?



Exactamente, o céu está quase limpo e a minha estação já regista -5,7ºC

Brutal       não sei onde isto vai parar...

O mínimo absoluto de Bragança penso ser de -12ºC...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

aqui marquei 2.7 ºC  e ta a descer muito bem ...xD


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Temperatura completamente estagnada nos 0.4ºC
Disseram agora na televisão que para Braga nao neva mais por hoje.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 4,4ºc e 65%RH... vamos aguardar, se houver condições arranco pra arrábida... lá pelo menos é provavél k neve..


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

miguel disse:


> Tenho um dentro da varanda que marca 1,5ºC e outro muito mais exposto que marca 0,5ºC a minha estação no terraço marca 2,5ºC



Vamos ver...engraçado que a do Hotspot marca muito menos que a tua...


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

JoãoPT disse:


> Eu aguardo a resposta, neve a partir das 10 de hoje?



yes.... mas acho q a partir da meia noite é q nevara bem por lisboa e arredores


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Exactamente, o céu está quase limpo e a minha estação já regista -5,7ºC
> 
> Brutal       não sei onde isto vai parar...
> 
> O mínimo absoluto de Bragança penso ser de -12ºC...



Fica de olho no céu vejo nuvens a entrar por ai.

Actual: -1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Já há acumulação, os flocos são enormes.
A intensidade é considerável.

T. *1,0ºC*
H:* 84%*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Fortes nevões estão a atingir a Espanha especialmente Madrid, isto está forte,várias regiões em alerta por causa do frio, sigo com 2,9ºC e já se avistam nuvens vindas de noroeste


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

A estação do IM de Bragança é a primeira a ter problemas com o gelo Deixou de debitar dados da cidade. 


Restam as estações amadoras



Por aqui -5,7ºC, 94%Hr, 1019hPa -7ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

por aqui ceu limpo, -1.1ºC e a subir ja esteve nos -1.7ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

Brigantia disse:


> Exactamente, o céu está quase limpo e a minha estação já regista -5,7ºC
> 
> Brutal       não sei onde isto vai parar...
> 
> O mínimo absoluto de Bragança penso ser de -12ºC...





É já um valor bastante baixo para esta hora. Eu tenho -3,2ºC.

Se o céu se mantiver limpo podemos amanhã ter valores mínimos da ordem de -10ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 21:15)

um pouco offtopic, mas quando vocês saiem deste thread e depois regressam, também entram 20 e tal páginas antes do que a última?


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

O vitamos reporta chuva fraca em Coimbra. Não há neve para já.


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

1,8ºC por aqui venha ela, seja o que for é sempre bem vinda


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2009 às 21:17)

Parou por momentos de nevar em Trancoso
-2,2ºC 
Tudo Branco....


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

0,8 aqui

Tá um gelo...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Parece que começou a descer rápido... neste momento 5,6ºC!

Ontem às 23h tinha 3ºC, vamos lá ver se consigo igualar..era bom sinal!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

Bem visto que ninguém responde, tenho pena volto a deixar a pergunta: se a humidade estiver muito alta é mais dificil de nevar? por favor respondam, já que não fomos presenciados com trovoadas então que venha a neve, se é verdade que chega cá durante a noite, esperemos...


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 21:18)

vinc7e disse:


> por aqui ceu limpo, -1.1ºC e a subir ja esteve nos -1.7ºC




Tanto frio! Então aqui por Braga deve estar quase na mesma. Eu é que desde a hora do almoço que não saio à rua e com o aquecedor ao meu lado nem tenho noção da temperatura que está lá fora .


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Dan disse:


> É já um valor bastante baixo para esta hora. Eu tenho -3,2ºC.
> 
> Se o céu se mantiver limpo podemos amanhã ter valores mínimos da ordem de -10ºC.



Não vai ser possível, ides ter neve ainda esta madrugada!


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

Boa noite companheiros! 

Que memorável dia, parabéns ao pessoal que hoje disfrutou e disfruta ainda da neve!  

Não sei se terei a sorte de ver algo por estas bandas, mas lá está agora é ir fazendo nowcasting e nariz no ar.

A nebulosidade já começa a deixar-se ver a chegar ao longe. A temperatura está nos 1ºC e a HR é de 64%. Agora falta o resto  .

A mínima desta noite foi memorável, chegámos aos -3.6ºC

Aqui umas fotos, em alguns locais parecia que tinha nevado debilmente :


----------



## Another Messiah (9 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

*Dave* disse:


> Vê aqui a webcam - http://www.meteocovilha.com/



Já tentei duas vezes, mas não obtenho qualquer imagem! 

Ainda neva na Idanha, Dave?


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

mirones disse:


> Vamos ver...engraçado que a do Hotspot marca muito menos que a tua...



Eu estou relativamente perto do Hotspot mais dele do que de vocês os 2. Hoje de manhã  esta zona estava coberta de gelo, tudo branquinho. Segui daqui para Setúbal e notei algumas diferenças nos sinais do frio, em Palmela á bocado o frio literalmente cortava as mãos. Pena não haver uma estação em Palmela porque a diferença de lá para aqui onde estou é bastante, e são no entanto 2 km de distância se tanto. 

1,3ºC descendo

HR a subir ligeiramente 85%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Boas:já cá estou,pois é isto por aqui foi meia duzia de farrapitos até agora

O céu continua muito nublado com vento fraco a temperatura tambem já desceu actual 2.6ºC com a humidade a subir 75%hr.

Vamos esperar ela anda por ai


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Boas. 
Em Faro sigo com 04ºC, orvalho nos 00ºC.
RH 76%, pressão 1021Hpa.
Wind chill 1.2ºC


----------



## redragon (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Acho que por aqui n vou ter sorte em termos de neve...
de qq maneira sigo com 0.8 graus e a descer com céu limpo


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Neve que venha, 3,0ºC por que é que está a subir


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui continua a nevar... isto está fantástico...
vi nas notícias do  canal 1 que durante esta noite pode nevar em Lisboa, alentejo e também no algarve, inclusive junto ao mar...


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Nunotex disse:


> 0,8 aqui
> 
> T



482m?

ja agora, onde moras?? nogueiró?


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Por aqui com 2,4ºC o céu ainda está limpo a humidade está parada nos 69%


----------



## ajsgomes (9 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Boa noite pessoal!
Hoje o Norte do País foi presenteado com bonitas paisagens de neve...
É pena que em Ovar a neve não tenha caído, apesar de ter caído no Porto, Gaia, Arrifana, Oliveira de Azeméis e Castelo de Paiva (aqui desde as 11 horas até às 17h ineterruptamente!)
Será que esta noite vamos ter surpresas para este lado?
Sigo com 3º C e chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Tanto frio! Então aqui por Braga deve estar quase na mesma. Eu é que desde a hora do almoço que não saio à rua e com o aquecedor ao meu lado nem tenho noção da temperatura que está lá fora .



segundo o nunutex estão 0.8ºC ai, mas depende mt da zona, moro numa zona baixa e nestes dias de geada, as temperaturas minimas descem mais do que por ai


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Filipe disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por aqui continua a nevar... isto está fantástico...
> vi nas notícias do  canal 1 que durante esta noite pode nevar em Lisboa, alentejo e também no algarve, inclusive junto ao mar...



Vamos a ver esperemos que sim, a temperatura desceu tão depressa para subir


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

JoãoPT disse:


> Bem visto que ninguém responde, tenho pena volto a deixar a pergunta: se a humidade estiver muito alta é mais dificil de nevar? por favor respondam, já que não fomos presenciados com trovoadas então que venha a neve, se é verdade que chega cá durante a noite, esperemos...



Ve este site...

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

aqui já começa a descer novamente dos 6.0ºC para 5.5ºC


----------



## Another Messiah (9 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

*Marta* disse:


> A minha mãe, via telefone, confirma!! E outros relatos de lá também confirmam... aliás... www.meteocovilha.com.
> 
> Vou lá acima ao centro da cidade (Guarda), tirar umas fotos e ver o panorama. Já vim aquecer os pés e buscar as luvas (eu devo ser a única pessoa nesta cidade que uso luvas uma vez por ano...) e já vou embora. Continua a nevar.



Foi preciso mesmo azar! Já me disseram que neva mesmo com muita intensidade! Devia ter ido passar o fim-de-semana à Beira... 

Já vi umas imagens relativas à Guarda. Não te esqueças de postar mais!


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Deixou de nevar .

T: *0,8ºC*
HR: *81%*


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vamos a ver esperemos que sim, a temperatura desceu tão depressa para subir



é só esperar...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ve este site...
> 
> http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc



Muito obrigado, sigo com 3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nubaldo mas estão 0.2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Filipe disse:


> é só esperar...



exacto temos que esperar, desde que ela venha já é muito bom, nunca pensei que está massa fria fosse tão boa


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

JoãoPT disse:


> Bem visto que ninguém responde, tenho pena volto a deixar a pergunta: se a humidade estiver muito alta é mais dificil de nevar? por favor respondam, já que não fomos presenciados com trovoadas então que venha a neve, se é verdade que chega cá durante a noite, esperemos...




Está tudo de olho pregado nas janelas e a tentar ler as resmas de post´s que aparecem em poucos minutos de ausência.
Não sou nem de longe a pessoa mais indicada para te responder, mas se tiveres um bocadinho de paciência, vai umas páginas atrás  Não sei bem quantas mas são algumas, porque está lá um post do Vince se não me engano, que responderá á tua pergunta. Mais á frente (algumas páginas)  tens um link onde podes inclusivamente, fazer uma espécie de "simulação".
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Pessoal! Para ser sincero e olhando pelas imagens de satelite a partir de agora é o "agora ou nunca" Tou a ver a situação dificil para estes lados! Mas........ quiça!


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Dados actuais:

3,2º
1022 mb
0,0 km/h
78% HR

VENHA ELA, estou cá para a ver


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

vinc7e disse:


> segundo o nunutex estão 0.8ºC ai, mas depende mt da zona, moro numa zona baixa e nestes dias de geada, as temperaturas minimas descem mais do que por ai



Bem, eu moro em São Victor, perto do Bragaparque.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

Já estou com temperaturas negativas desde as 21horas! -0,9ºC neste momento!!!
Infelizmente não se vai passar nada... céu completamente limpo e desesperantes imagens de radar...
Um pouco exagerado aquele alerta amarelo por neve para Beja


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Bem, eu moro em São Victor, perto do Bragaparque.



Eu em S Vicente, aqui a zona é mais fria visto onde moro é uma zona mais aberta, mas a diferença deve ser minima, deves estar com 1º.
Mas se formos para o lado do continete ai a temperatura já deve tar negativa e claro, no sameiro ainda mais


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

As nuvens ja chegaram cá. será que é desta???!!!


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

Mangualde Esta noite


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

qual será a humidade em vfxira ?????


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:34)

StormFairy disse:


> Está tudo de olho pregado nas janelas e a tentar ler as resmas de post´s que aparecem em poucos minutos de ausência.
> Não sou nem de longe a pessoa mais indicada para te responder, mas se tiveres um bocadinho de paciência, vai umas páginas atrás  Não sei bem quantas mas são algumas, porque está lá um post do Vince se não me engano, que responderá á tua pergunta. Mais á frente (algumas páginas)  tens um link onde podes inclusivamente, fazer uma espécie de "simulação".
> Espero ter ajudado.



Muito obrigado toda a ajuda é bem vinda


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Rita Cunha disse:


> Bem, eu moro em São Victor, perto do Bragaparque.



hmm estão deves tar a 200/250m de alt eu aqui estou a 70m 




por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, sigo com -0.6ºC


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

A temperatura já desceu para 5.8ºC (lentamenteeee, apesar de ter subido e descido novamente).

*actionman
*essas fotos do olival estão excelentes, o tractor esta escondido nas oliveiras


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

A temperatura esta a aumentar e o ceu esta limpo


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 3,2º
> 1022 mb
> ...



Agora já não são trovoadas, mas sim *NEVE*, sigo 3,0ºC completamente estáticos esperemos, céu a ficar nublado com nuvens vindas de noroeste

PS: há algumas falhas no servidor, e já vem ai qualquer coisa já se vê no satélite


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

em Coimbra parece que a neve foi um flop. Tá a chover por la.


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 4,4ºc e 65%RH... vamos aguardar, se houver condições arranco pra arrábida... lá pelo menos é provavél k neve..



passa por aqui e das me boleia


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Neste momento registo  * -6,1ºC* 

Não me lembro de uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora....



________________


----------



## storm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

A temperatura já desceu para 5.8ºC (lentamenteeee, apesar de ter subido e descido novamente).

*actionman
*essas fotos do olival estão excelentes, o tractor esta escondido nas oliveiras


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

-6,1ºC em Bragança? Já ? Bem por este andar vai passar da dezena..


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

O que é que se passou com o forum, muitas vezes agora mesmo aparece-me uma página a dizer "Data Base Error" e não posso passar à página inicial ou outra qualquer e se eu consigo passar diz-me que não estou ligado


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Eu já não acredito mesmo...
De facto nevar em Peniche era mesmo algo fora do normal...
A temperatura estagnou nos 7,8ºC há 2 horas...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

O que é que se passou com o forum, muitas vezes agora mesmo aparece-me uma página a dizer "Data Base Error" e não posso passar à página inicial ou outra qualquer e se eu consigo passar diz-me que não estou ligado

PS: é isto que aparece
 Database error 
The MeteoPT.com - Forum de Meteorologia database has encountered a problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.meteopt.com home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

The www.meteopt.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Céu pouco nublado, mas do lado norte parece vir mais...

T. *0,7ºc*
HR: *80%*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

*O Vitamos relata Sleet em Coimbra!*



Por cá, o Céu começa a ficar Muito Nubado, e tenho* 4,5ºC*

Humidade nos 90%
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 21:58)

Bem parece que as nuvens estão a chegar à capital. Vamos ver no que isto dá.

Neste momento tenho 6.0ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Vou colocar aqui o que me apareceu

 Database error 
The MeteoPT.com - Forum de Meteorologia database has encountered a problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.meteopt.com home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

The www.meteopt.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.

Já tive de voltar a ligar-me isto é tanta concorrencia a este site que ele já nem aguenta


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Estamos a tentar resolver o problema.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Por Setúbal vou com 2,2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

Não percebo o que se passa mas o site fico muito esquisito está dificil de postar e tem falhas


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

De facto por aqui o nevão foi bestial; o mais engraçado foi a rapidez de instalação do tapete branco no espaço de meia hora - de zero a tudo branco num instantinho...
Por agora sigo com -4,0ºC e um misto de nevoeiro\névoa; humidade: 90%.







Para quem quiser ir ver alguma coisa ao meu blogue, "faxa vôr", está à vontade...http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Aos membros do centro sul e sul vai ser muito à risca. Na ultima saída GFS a percipitação chegará entre as 00h e as 6h a lisboa e 6h a 9h Alentejo e Algarve, entretanto a humidade relativa a 700hpa, quase que desaparece, resistindo contudo uma mancha (ainda que fraca) que vai atravessando o litoral, apartir de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, até ao Algarve, sempre pelo litoral. A precipitação será muito escassa. Um ponto positivo é a passagem "da frente" durante noite/madrugada, aproveitando temperaturas mais baixas. Aparecerão essencialmente nuvens baixas. É de ter em conta a humidade relativa.  

Será uma situação bastante dificil a cotas baixas, mas não impossível. Nestas situações joga muito os microclimas que alguns locais podem apresentar.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

3.5ºC com a nebulosidade a querer entrar... Ainda está muito alta a temperatura...
Ao contrário de Bragança que se arrisca a uma temperatura histórica pelo andar da carruagem!


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

As vezes nao consigo entrar no forum......... tenho de escrever o titulo do topico para conseguir entrar


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Nao consigo entrar no forum


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 22:11)




----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

De facto por aqui o nevão foi bestial; o mais engraçado foi a rapidez de instalação do tapete branco no espaço de meia hora - de zero a tudo branco num instantinho...
Por agora sigo com -4,0ºC e um misto de nevoeiro\névoa; humidade: 90%.






Para quem quiser ir ver alguma coisa ao meu blogue, "faxa vôr", está à vontade...http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Boas. Em Faro:
Neste momento 03ºC, wind chill 00ºC
Pressão 1021Hpa, RH 76%.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

mocha disse:


> passa por aqui e das me boleia



oi oi... será que mais alguém quer ir ?? era giro porque nesta cota não tenho fé nenhuma... sigo estagnado com 4,4ºc e 62%RH...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Vou com 2,0ºC


----------



## rotivitor (9 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Por volta da 21:00 estavam a cair uns flocos de neve na Lousã, foi por pouco tempo.
Agora +3 . A minima foi de -3.1, mas houve quem teve -5 por cá


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Não neva... as nuvens estão cá e à esperança.

T. *0,6ºC* 
HR. *86%* 
P: *1022,7mb/hPa*

Se não nevar mais, devo ter uma geada "daquelas"...


----------



## rochas (9 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Boas a todos por Oleiros - CB já neva


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

O que a neve faz ao forum  até arrebenta pelas custuras e fica offline


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

No radar do IM já se nota a precipitação com quantidades razoáveis. Está a dirigir-se para sul (para aqui  rolleyes. Vamos ver o que nos espera...

Dados actuais:

2,8º
79% HR

Vento nulo e céu já com algumas nuvens. 1022 mb.


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Boas. Em Faro:
Temperatura 03º, wind chill 00ºC.
Pressão 1021Hpa, RH 76%.
Orvalho -1ºC


----------



## cloud9 (9 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Alguns dados sobre a amadora
temp estavel nos 3.4º
humidade a 70% e a aumentar
ceu nublado

parece que vamos ter festa aqui para estes lados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Estou com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *4,5 ºC*.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

dpaes disse:


> As nuvens ja chegaram cá. será que é desta???!!!



Como está a situação em Évora? Aqui em Moura sigo com -1,5ºC!
Está mesmo muito frio, em especial tendo em conta que não é muito tarde...
Há nuvens com algum potencial por aí??? Estou, digamos, que muito pouco esperançado...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Sigo com:

4.6ºC 

73% HR


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

*1,9ºC* os termómetros de mercúrio tão a marcar menos  um marca 0ºC


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Estou com 1,5ºC céu limpo, vamos ver o que acontece por esta noite fora


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Vamos rezar!  é o "agora ou nunca" 
as temp. ainda estão demasiado altas http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=Lisboa&searchType=WEATHER 

veremos


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Não acredito que vá acontecer alguma coisa aqui...a temperatura anda nos 5.6ºC passa mais tempo a subir que a descer. No entanto pus o termómetro de mercúrio lá fora e indica-me Temperatura ligeiramente abaixo dos 4ºC....em que devo acreditar?


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Como está a situação em Évora? Aqui em Moura sigo com -1,5ºC!
> Está mesmo muito frio, em especial tendo em conta que não é muito tarde...
> Há nuvens com algum potencial por aí??? Estou, digamos, que muito pouco esperançado...





As nuvens tão cá mas parece que ja estao indo embora..........estava quase coberto mas agora estam a espalhar-se
mas ta frio........grande desilusão


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Depois de ter chegado aos -5,9ºC(mínima do dia), agora vamos com -5,5ºC e isto porque o céu agora apresenta muitas nuvens.

Acho que ainda vamos voltar a ter neve e com estas temperaturas acumula tudo...a ver vamos...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Boa noite pessoal! Finalmente consegui entrar aqui. 

Tive a reparar nas temperaturas das estações do IM, e reparei que entre as 20h UTC e as 21H UTC, 
que a maioria das estações da beira litoral, estremadura e ribatejo, aumentaram de temperatura , 
afastando um bocadinho o cenário de temperaturas mais baixas esta noite ou a eventual surpresa da neve que tantos anseiam.


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

eu tou profundamente desiludido, eu a 600 metros e com -0,5º
e nada, agora tenho o ceu quase limpo já não vou ter neve
lá tenho eu que ir ver do topico dos amargurados


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Sanxito disse:


> oi oi... será que mais alguém quer ir ?? era giro porque nesta cota não tenho fé nenhuma... sigo estagnado com 4,4ºc e 62%RH...


tens lugar pra qtos?
vou enviar mp


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Peniche com 8,5ºC 
Lindo... devo morar no sitio mais quente do país neste momento...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*1,8ºC* e 71%HR


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Por Portalegre,se mantive alguma esperança durante este fim de dia, a noite confirmou a dissipassão.Pelas imagens de satelite foi-se!!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Estagnou nos 3.5ºC
Já as vejo chegar...mas demasiado cedo, creio


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

pelo satelite parece k ta a entrar a oeste aqui pra estes lados


----------



## apaxe (9 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

Em Riachos, a 5 km do Entroncamento e a 4 km de Torres Novas cairam á pouco uns farrapitos de neve.
Estava em casa de um amigo que ia de viagem, ele estava a carregar o carro que é azul escuro e perguntou-me se estavam a fazer alguma queimada, pois em cima do carro eram só bocaditos brancos que pareciam cinza, fomos a ver e era NEVE.
Eram cerca de 21.45h.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

A queda de neve vai depender fundamentalmente dos microclimas de várias regiões a meu ver..neste momento a temperatura aqui em Almada situa-se em2,7ºC. e com tendência para descer.


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite pessoal! Finalmente consegui entrar aqui.
> 
> Tive a reparar nas temperaturas das estações do IM, e reparei que entre as 20h UTC e as 21H UTC,
> que a maioria das estações da beira litoral, estremadura e ribatejo, aumentaram de temperatura ,
> afastando um bocadinho o cenário de temperaturas mais baixas esta noite ou a eventual surpresa da neve que tantos anseiam.



Certinho e direitinho...já tive 4,0 e agora tenho 4,4º e céu "cumulado"


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Então cá vai já que está novamente a funcionar, sigo com 3,6ºC a subir não sei porquê e céu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

De qualquer forma, ainda é muito cedo, pois segundo o IM a precipitação estaria prevista para a madrugada/manhã... Isto podem ser só os preliminares...


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

0,9 ºC por aqui

HR 83% em descida

EDIT : 0,7ºC


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

covilha esta noite


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

1,8ºC, 71%HR a subir lentamente, ponto de orvalho de -2,9ºC e vento inferior a 10km/h NW


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Mais do que nunca, *obrigado ao Spiritmind *pela sua webcam* que me permitiu, e permite, ver a neve da Covilhã a 500 km a Sul (em Albufeira).

*http://www.meteocovilha.com/

O "nevãozito" de 27 de Dezembro último deu para matar saudades, mas este parece ter sido bem maior!

Mas vamos ver se ela chega ao Algarve! Neste momento, e só por curiosidade, Albufeira está com 4,5ºC. Se houvesse precipitação, teríamos neve não apenas no topo da Serra de Monchique, mas em cotas mais baixas como na própria vila de Monchique (onde aliás já caíram uns _farrapos_ na quarta de manhã).

A madrugada de hoje foi bem fria com 0ºC em Albufeira, -1ºC em Silves e relatos de -3ºC noutros locais, como Algoz ou Alcantarilha. A geada foi bem forte e tenho pena de não ter tirado fotos das laranjeiras, à beira do Rio Arade, em Silves, cobertas de gelo.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

boas

4.3ºc, neste momento aqui em Sesimbra céu limpo,  céu nublado sobre toda a zona Norte do Tejo deslocando-se para sul  , vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Já não me parece que vá chover...

T: *0,5ºC*
HR:* 88%*
P: *1022,3mb/hpa*

Altura das nuvens: aprox. *191m*


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Grande desilusão


Bem que poderia nevar dia 29 hahaha


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Neste momento a temperatura subiu um pouco, situando-se nos *-5,7ºC*...


Fica para a história então, um dia com uma boa acumulação de neve, e com temperaturas entre os *-6,1ºC*  e os  *+1,4ºC*



________________


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*0,4 ºc*


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

2,6º e 80% HR neste momento.


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Já vou com 4,8...será possivel ter subido tanto


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite pessoal! Finalmente consegui entrar aqui.
> 
> Tive a reparar nas temperaturas das estações do IM, e reparei que entre as 20h UTC e as 21H UTC,
> que a maioria das estações da beira litoral, estremadura e ribatejo, aumentaram de temperatura ,
> afastando um bocadinho o cenário de temperaturas mais baixas esta noite ou a eventual surpresa da neve que tantos anseiam.



isso mesmo...  eu já vou nos 8,7ºC


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Um belo registo de neve no Distrito do Porto:

Neve no Porto

Neve em Santo Tirso:

Aguardo o vídeo de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

spiritmind disse:


> covilha esta noite



Uau, que belo nevão aí pela Covilhã! Boas Fotos!

Sabes se na zona sul do concelho da covilhã também tem nevado, Unhais da Serra, Erada (600m), Paul(500m), Barco(400m)?


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Céu encoberto aqui.
O raio da estação meteo ficou sem pilhas e não tenho mais.
Que raiva! Mas agora nao está tanto frio.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

PêJê disse:


> Já vou com 4,8...será possivel ter subido tanto



tas a passar aquilo que ando a passar


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

E ai vêm as nuvens..resta-me desejar Boa Sorte aos locais por onde ela cair na forma como todos queremos  . Lá fora está um gelo


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

aqui a 305mts já há geada e a temperatura ronda os 2.5Cº penso que poderão cair uns flocos talvez esteja a estrar ar mais quente de SW agora pelo que a temp não está a descer "bem" embora , com a passagem da depressao em altura, o vento tenda a voltar para ENE fazendo as temperaturas descer mais ......logo se vê


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

o melhor é sonharem com o dia 15 de janeiro


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

squidward disse:


> tas a passar aquilo que ando a passar



Estamos todos pelo Oeste...
A ficar desiludidos...


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

stormy disse:


> aqui a 305mts já há geada e a temperatura ronda os 2.5Cº penso que poderão cair uns flocos talvez esteja a estrar ar mais quente de SW agora pelo que a temp não está a descer "bem" embora , com a passagem da depressao em altura, o vento tenda a voltar para ENE fazendo as temperaturas descer mais ......logo se vê



São Pedro te oiça


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Céu limpo e *0,9ºC*


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Por Óbidos, a pasmaceira... céu muito nublado, 8,6º e 65% humidade.


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui 1,4ºC o melhor está para vir


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Nuno disse:


> Por aqui 1,4ºC o melhor está para vir





Por aí ja há nuvens???


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Lousano disse:


> Por Óbidos, a pasmaceira... céu muito nublado, 8,6º e 65% humidade.



Já estou a ver que aí está igual a Peniche...


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Bem... ceu totalmente nublado 70%HR e a aumentar.
A temperatura é que não ajuda em nada.
6,0ºC


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

na minha estação indica 5.6ºC (estagnado e se calhar com tendência a subir) no de mercúrio indica 3ºC . Já não sei em que confiar


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:42)

Turista disse:


> Já estou a ver que aí está igual a Peniche...





Peniche + Évora = desilusão...


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Aqui o histórico da temperatura é este:

2,6º
2,7º
2,6º
2,7º
2,6º
2,7º

 

Não se decide, catano!


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

dpaes disse:


> Por aí ja há nuvens???



Chegaram agora, de N e NW, calma pessoal quando a chuva cair a temperatura baixa


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Por aqui me fico por hoje, com a temperatura a subir ligeiramente para os 3.8ºC.
De qualquer forma, saí de carro e a temperatura no solo é de 1ºC(!).
Creio que ela agora vá subir um pouco para descer e nevar quando eu me levantar para ir trabalhar, às 5h45...


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

dpaes disse:


> Peniche + Évora = desilusão...



e mais uns quantos sitios poderiam ser adicionados a essa equação...


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

stormy disse:


> aqui a 305mts já há geada e a temperatura ronda os 2.5Cº penso que poderão cair uns flocos talvez esteja a estrar ar mais quente de SW agora pelo que a temp não está a descer "bem" embora , com a passagem da depressao em altura, o vento tenda a voltar para ENE fazendo as temperaturas descer mais ......logo se vê



Conheço bem essa zona.
Esse planalto é zona preveligiada.
Se não nevar por aí, só neva no Socorro e em Montejunto


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Aqui por Oeiras estão 2.9ºC

 Espero pela Neve


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

dpaes disse:


> Peniche + Évora = desilusão...



Aqui em Montemor já há nuvens, e tenho -1.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Fui agora à varanda. CÉU MUITO NUBLADO.


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

haverá alguma hipotese de cair mais alguma neve no norte?


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

O cabeço de Montachique, e o Monte Serves também são hipoteses


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

O Vitamos relata uma Overdose de _Sleet_ por Coimbra!



Por aqui, estou com 4,1ºC, após ter descido aos 3,8ºC, e o Céu continua Muito Nublado!

Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento nos 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,9ºC


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

squidward disse:


> na minha estação indica 5.6ºC (estagnado e se calhar com tendência a subir) no de mercúrio indica 3ºC . Já não sei em que confiar




ja tou como tu o mercurio marca 3 e a estaçao marca 4.5 and droping


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

por aqui o céu também está muito nublado precipitação é que ainda nada


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

karkov disse:


> haverá alguma hipotese de cair mais alguma neve no norte?



a última RUN não prevê que chova no Norte esta noite.... mas nunca se sabe


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Foi um dia fabuloso.
Acordei de manhã numa aldeia da encosta do Caramulo, a cota 300m e estavam 7º negativos às 7h (nem sei se ainda esteve menos ainda!). Até um rio estava parcialmente gelado.

NEVE NO PORTO E GAIA
À tarde encontrei chuva até aos Carvalhos e depois neve em Gaia e em plena baixa do Porto!!! Nevava em toda a Rua de Santa Catarina entre as 15h e as 16h (nos últimos vinte minutos passou a neve depois de uma mistura chuva-neve). Mas não acumulou nada. A temperatura às 16h nos termómetros da cidade variava entre os -2ºC e os 1ºC! Às 18h registrei em casa 0ºC. Os meus pais disseram-me que a mínima foi de -1ºC de noite e a máxima de 3ºC de manhã, antes dos primeiros flocos.

MÍNIMAS NEGATIVAS NO PORTO
Agora no sítio onde moro estão -1ºC (cota 80m, Leça do Balio) sem sinais de nuvens mas o site que habitualmente consulto (o mais preciso que conheço, www.accuweather.com) dá neve novamente no Porto entre a meia-noite e a 1h da manhã e prevêm mínimas de -3ºC. 

ACCUWEATHER E PREVISÕES DE NEVE PARA O ALENTEJO
Aliás digo-vos que o www.accuweather.com já previa neve para o Porto há 4 dias atrás, é simplesmente incrível! 

O site não prevê neve nem para Lisboa nem Setubal. Embora preveja neve para ÉVORA, BEJA (misturado com chuva) para ESTA MADRUGADA e em Sintra, Leiria e Santarém a previsão ainda é incerta entre o chuvisco ou uns flocos de neve.

NOVA NEVE PARA O NORTE?
Além disso, vêm uma nova camada de nuvens da Galiza que deverá chegar algures amanhã ao norte do país. Foi esta a causadora da neve que caíu em Madrid e norte de Espanha! Talvez nova neve quem sabe!


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Aqui, o céu esta quase todo limpo.......... como é que pode ....


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Bem, em jeito de balanço, digamos que  não vi nada comparado a isto. 
Foi o maior nevão em Guimarães desde à 35 anos. Houve um comparável a este á 20 anos atrás. Só foi diferente porque foi durante a noite e como tal, de manha estava um manto espesso. Mas em relação a nevão, este sem dúvida foi superior... se calha de ser de noite...

Hoje nevou desde as 9 da manhã até ás 13.30, e depois ia nevando de quando em vez até às 16 horas, altura em que choveu um pouco com neve.

Neste momento ainda há jardins e carros com neve.

Aguardemos por outra igual


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

dpaes disse:


> Aqui, o céu esta quase todo limpo.......... como é que pode ....



E consigo avistar muitas nuvens ao horizonte a Oeste e a Norte


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Chegou as nuvens aqui subi para 2,3ºC  apesar de no mercúrio marcar ainda 0.0ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Hey pessoal! Sim, nós pela covilhã sobrevivemos... Nevou com uma intensidade que nunca tinha visto em toda a cidade... Do centro para cima ficou intransitável... alguém perguntou pela acumulação? 7 centímetros no centro da cidade. os inevitáveis acidentes... mal possa e o fórum esteja mais livre (logo mais rápido) deposito aqui os meus também copiosos registos fotográficos..

ESTÀ TUDO LINDOO!!!!


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

PêJê disse:


> Conheço bem essa zona.
> Esse planalto é zona preveligiada.
> Se não nevar por aí, só neva no Socorro e em Montejunto



não poderia estar em melhor local mesmo assim posso ter uma desilusao este microclima que existe na zona de montejunto até ao norte da capital é optimo para oa serio....ás 6 da tarde estavam 5.8Cº....
a ver vamos


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado (cada vez mais carregado) e temperatura a variar entre os 1,6 ºC e os 1,9 ºC. O aumento da humidade levou a geada que caiu ao início desta noite.


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Bem pessoal, estou com esperança. Aqui por Abrantes estou com 1,9º com tendência de descida e o céu completamente coberto de nuvens. Vamos ver, vamos ver.


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

PêJê disse:


> Conheço bem essa zona.
> Esse planalto é zona preveligiada.
> Se não nevar por aí, só neva no Socorro e em Montejunto



Bem visto PêJê e real, zona com um microclima muito interessante.

Também eu nesta zona, já tive 0.0 e já subiu para os 3.1ºC agora a tendência será para descer de novo e 3.0ºC no instante, céu completamente nublado, vamos ver se chove algo


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

finalmente desceu!!!!

de 5.6ºC há pouco para 5.2ºC agora...FORÇA FRIO ALLEZ!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

A verdade é que está cada vez mais próximo de Lisboa. Vamos esperar...

Sigo com  5.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 22:55)




----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

squidward disse:


> finalmente desceu!!!!
> 
> de 5.6ºC há pouco para 5.2ºC agora...FORÇA FRIO ALLEZ!!!



Aconselho a aguardares um pouco porque o Teles diz que cai água neve em Rio Maior.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

sigo agora com 2,1 desceu


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite aqui do "micro-clima" do Fogueteiro, estou com 1,4º e 68% HR, mas estou apreensivo, pois há pouco era de 1,2º, ou seja está a subir e o céu entretanto já está nublado... Fico sempre chateado de aqui ser sempre um pouco mais frio que nas redondezas, pode ser que isso hoje seja bom... mas não estou com muita fé...


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Aconselho a aguardares um pouco porque o Teles diz que cai água neve em Rio Maior.



óptima noticia e Rio Maior está a 30kms daqui


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Pouco frio ainda em Lisboa


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

O meu carro já tem uma bonita camada de Geada por cima..


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

As fotos possíveis que consegui hoje em Braga. Foram tiradas em movimento por isso....


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

A temperatura vai a descer muito devagar

*0,7ºC*

Céu limpo


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

A descer pessoal! 4.7 para 4.5cº em meia hora


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

2,8º estagnados e céu muito nublado. 80% HR.


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

agua-neve em rio maior são optimas noticias
se repararem os nucleos mais intensos de precipitação estão-se a fortalecer á medida que entram em terra vindos de NO


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

O céu está nublado por nuvens altas

É fundamental a temperatura não subir muito devido à entrada das nuvens


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Agora sim *NEVA AQUI*


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

estação- 5.2 estagnou
mercurio- ligeiramente abaixo dos 3ºC desceu


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Por aqui a temperatura mantém-se imóvel.

T: *0,5ºC*
HR: *86%*
P:* 1022,3mb/hPa*

A neve mantém-se em cima dos carros, não é muita, mas está lá .
Pelo que me parece, a noite por aqui está feita, por isso fico por aqui...


Boa Noite


----------



## mMateus (9 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

ac_cernax disse:


> Agora sim *NEVA AQUI*




Em Oleiros também já está a nevar à cerca de 1 hora ...


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

aqui chove.... água....


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

alguém sabe se ja neva em Tomar????


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Temperatura a cair agora *1,7ºC* e nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos 4ºC, com 67% de Humidade. (está mais um grau que ontem à mesma hora!)

O céu está limpo (o que por agora poderá ser positivo, para deixar baixar mais um pouco a temperatura), espero que de madrugada apareçam algumas nuvens, para trazerem a tão desejada "neve"!!


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 23:03)

Turista disse:


> aqui chove.... água....





ahauahuah

aqui nem água,nem vento, nem nada

ahuha


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:03)




----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

começa a precipitação a cair por aqui!!!!!

ainda não percebi o que e...


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Em óbidos cairam uns pingos... segue com 7,9º


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

É impressão minha ou isto vai dar outro nevão em Bragança...







-5,8ºC, 93%HR e 1020hPa.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Se forem ao radar do IM, Coruche, podem observar que a quantidade de precipitação que as nuvens trazem e que está a vir de norte (penso eu que é de norte) está a aumentar, já se nota um bocadinho "amarelo"  

Tudo na mesma, 2,8º


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 23:05)

Nas serranias da area de Lisboa viradas mais a Noroeste, haverá sempre qualquer coisa, ou neva, ou geará de tal forma que parecerá neve


----------



## trepkos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Para o pessoal da zona da ÉVora, ela já vêm lá


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

vou confirmar


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

trepkos disse:


> Para o pessoal da zona da ÉVora, ela já vêm lá



hummmmmmm

será que é desta???... deveria nevar horas aqui.....


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Continua a aumentar a nebolusidade por aqui... O vento é fraco de ONO com 6 km/h

5.8ºC
Humidade nos 65%


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

boa noite! neste momento estou em sobral de monte agraço, precipitação ainda não existe e estranhamente frio também não. Estam aí cerca de 4ºC o que acho muito nesta altura.. espero q isto melhor dentro de minutos irei até montejunto..


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

aparentemente parecem ser pingos de agua


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Brigantia disse:


> É impressão minha ou isto vai dar outro nevão em Bragança...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



talvez uns aguaceiros até amanha á tarde.
aqui eu estou euforico pois o rain rate do radar está a aumentar e eu estou a gelar


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

que raio!!!!!! aqui em vez de nevar esta a chover!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui já estamos a ficar sem nuvens e a ficar com o céu limpo,portanto lá se foi mais uma vez

Dados actuais 1.5ºC pressão 1020.6hpa e com 81%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

agora 1,6ºC e muitas nuvens  a vir de norte


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Pessoal a Norte de Lisboa, onde é que já está a nevar? Não quero ir dormir sem me certificar que vejo neve em Queluz novamente.

Pessoal de Bragança, eu acho que virá uma nova surpresa de noite...Já agora em Relação a Bragança, ainda há muita neve no chão? derreteu muita durante o dia?


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

A minha temperatura está ha mais de uma hora nos 6,0ºC e nao quer descer a maldita. 
Por aqui ta bastante nublado e o vendo é nulo


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Não há neve para Vila Franca.
Consultem: http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...uweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|VILA FRANCA DE XIRA&metric=1&fday=1


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Acho que a malta aqui do Oeste deveria ter organizado uma expedição a Montejunto... aí talvez neve...


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Jodamensil disse:


> A minha temperatura está ha mais de uma hora nos 6,0ºC e nao quer descer a maldita.
> Por aqui ta bastante nublado e o vendo é nulo



nao pode ser
vale nogueira 0,8cº


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui a temperatura a subir 5.7ºC e a humidade nos 61%HR.
Já teve vento de 5Km/h SW mas agora parou.


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

bewild disse:


> boa noite! neste momento estou em sobral de monte agraço, precipitação ainda não existe e estranhamente frio também não. Estam aí cerca de 4ºC o que acho muito nesta altura.. espero q isto melhor dentro de minutos irei até montejunto..



4Cº ai  e eu aqui a 5km de ti estou com 3Cº........esperemos pois em 2006 choveu a noite toda e de manha quando parecia impossivel a temp desceu e nevou todo o dia


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Zoelae disse:


> Pessoal a Norte de Lisboa, onde é que já está a nevar? Não quero ir dormir sem me certificar que vejo neve em Queluz novamente.
> 
> Pessoal de Bragança, eu acho que virá uma nova surpresa de noite...Já agora em Relação a Bragança, ainda há muita neve no chão? derreteu muita durante o dia?



Ainda há muita neve e está a congelar toda. Nas estradas naturalmente derreteu ao longo do dia.


Mas atenção porque acho que vamos ter muita mais daqui a pouco...a linha de precipitação vem nesta direcção


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Acredita que pode ser mesmo.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

snowstorm disse:


> Não há neve para Vila Franca.
> Consultem: http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...uweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|VILA FRANCA DE XIRA&metric=1&fday=1




esse site não é veridico!!!!


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Olá

Dá-me a ideia que vamos assistir a uma subida gradual da temperatura. Esta vaga de frio está-se a ir embora. Ontem, por esta hora, a temperatura estava nos 2,5º C; hoje está nos 5º C. Neve? Se calhar daqui a mais 50 anos em Lisboa


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

bewild disse:


> boa noite! neste momento estou em sobral de monte agraço, precipitação ainda não existe e estranhamente frio também não. Estam aí cerca de 4ºC o que acho muito nesta altura.. espero q isto melhor dentro de minutos irei até montejunto..




Dá um saltinho a Casais de São Quintino (pista de motocrosse) normalmente não falha...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (9 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

Epa com um bocadinho de sorte amanha quando chegar a Arrabida está aquilo com alguma neve   hahah


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

cardu disse:


> esse site não é veridico!!!!



Será? Quais os valores que tem?
Tenho de arranjar uma estação


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

continuam pingos muito fraquinhos, entretanto a temp. voltou para 5.2ºC estava nos 5.1


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

stormy disse:


> 4Cº ai  e eu aqui a 5km de ti estou com 3Cº........esperemos pois em 2006 choveu a noite toda e de manha quando parecia impossivel a temp desceu e nevou todo o dia



pois mas em 2006 houve precipitação durante a noite e dia hoje se houver é só durante a noite..


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (9 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

A mim informaram-me agora que estava a chuver na Marinha Grande!


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Ainda há muita neve e está a congelar toda. Nas estradas naturalmente derreteu ao longo do dia.
> 
> 
> Mas atenção porque acho que vamos ter muita mais daqui a pouco...a linha de precipitação vem nesta direcção



A mancha de precipitação que se vê em Castela e Leão é mesmo muito compacta, se chegar a Bragança trará certamente muita neve. A concretizar-se isso, seria o maior nevão dos últimos anos, já que ainda há muita neve do dia anterior. 



By zoelae
Fonte www.aemet.es


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Aqui sigo com os mesmos 1,6ºC e 72%HR cada vez céu mais nublado


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Santos disse:


> Dá um saltinho a Casais de São Quintino (pista de motocrosse) normalmente não falha...



eu moro mesmo ao pé do forte do alqueidão com altitude de 439mts aproximadamente.. só estou a espera de precipitação se não vou mesmo a montejunto..


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

snowstorm disse:


> Será? Quais os valores que tem?
> Tenho de arranjar uma estação




vou sair do trabalho a meia noite aqui em vfxira.... fui a rua e ta mesmo frio talvez 2 graus!!!!


----------



## StormFairy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

*2ºC* e a subir


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura subiu um pouco.
Tenho agora.

3,1ºC
Céu encoberto.


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

com a chuva a temperatura desceu para os 6,5ºC mas a HR está nos 72% 
enfim... neve aqui só mesmo se houver um milagre...


----------



## xaninharuben (9 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

ao barreiro ainda n chegou nada


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

A temperatura começou há bocado a subir E CONTINUA!!!

3,2º neste momento


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

bewild disse:


> eu moro mesmo ao pé do forte do alqueidão com altitude de 439mts aproximadamente.. só estou a espera de precipitação se não vou mesmo a montejunto..



acho que fazes mesmo bem...
até que ia lá mas depois na volta não acontece nada...


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

6,8ºC


----------



## bewild (9 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

bem pessoal vou subir ao alto forte.. mais logo já dou novidades.. abraços..


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui nada de chuva nem neve, mas a temperatura está a subir vai nos 3,7ºC, céu muito nublado será que sim ou será que não...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

3,9ºC por aqui agora.

Era giro que amanhã esta imagem estivesse toda branquinha de neve:

http://www.algarve-webcams.com/index.php?livestream-carvoeiro-beach


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

xaninharuben disse:


> ao barreiro ainda n chegou nada




bem vindos ao forum xaninharuben


----------



## Filipe (9 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui já parou de nevar... a neve é muito fofita e com cerca de 4 cm... a temperatura mantem-se perto dos -2ºC


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Sim realmente a minha estação marca 3,4ºC..não percebo o porquê de estar a subir..resta-me a esperança de a temperatura descer conforme as nuvens se aproximem mas vamos ver


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Aqui também está a subir espero que não suba muito

Por agora Oeiras regista 3.4ºC mas teve 2.8ºC....

Este é o meu post Nº*1000* estava à espera da neve para ser esse o motivo do post Mas fartei-me de esperar....


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Começa a pingar com mais intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura começou há bocado a subir E CONTINUA!!!
> 
> 3,2º neste momento



É normal que suba equanto não começar a chover


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Vou a subir agora 1,9ºC


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

Jodamensil disse:


> Acredita que pode ser mesmo.



Não é possivel. Cheguei a Loures à cerca de 2 horas com 3º e daí pra cá tem sido a descer...


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

bewild disse:


> eu moro mesmo ao pé do forte do alqueidão com altitude de 439mts aproximadamente.. só estou a espera de precipitação se não vou mesmo a montejunto..



Ó meus amigoz,zzzzzz,zz. Se voçês, hum, não tverem neve,ee,e, hum, mas ninguém a deve ter, e,e hum...


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Na SicNoticias falaram que o Im afirmou que só pelas 3h da manhã é que poderiam cair alguns flocos. 

Pouca esperança. Volto daqui a pouco, vou aquecer os pés porque o escritório está gelado


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> É normal que suba equanto não começar a chover



Só espero que depois desça...  Já vou com 3,3º


----------



## dpaes (9 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Parece que hj nao ha nada aqui mesmo....... agora fico com esperanças de amanha de manha ver se vem qualquer coisa cá


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Por aqui levantou-se algum nevoeiro, está parecido com o que se passo no norte, com nevoeiro, céu muito nublado, mas sem neve


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Às 10h tinha cerca de 2/3º C e já havia geada nos carros. Agora, a geada derreteu e estou com 5,5ºC. Já está a entrar ar marítimo e o céu começa a nublar-se. Acho que é o ponto final nesta nossa esperaça de queda de neve para Lisboa e zona sul. Pode ser que venha por aí outra vaga de frio como esta ainda neste inverno, mas não acredito. A estatística assim reza. Podemos esperar por mais um bom par de anos por outra idêntica.

Nunca desejei tanto que um anticiclone resistisse tanto tempo. Agora, venham as depressões e o tempo instável: trovoadas, granizo, chuva forte, etc.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> É normal que suba equanto não começar a chover



ai sim? então como explicas que esteja agora (a chover) nos 5.3ºC quando já esteve nos 5.1ºC antes de chover?


----------



## [ HD ] (9 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

*Boa noite . Em Valongo , um pouco depois das 23:00h , o céu está limpo e a temperatura ronda o 1ºC . 
Também aqui  , dia histórico este 09-01-09 .

Primeiro , cerca de 1h entre as 10:00h e as 11:00h da manhã. Depois , entre as 12.00h e 13:00h , nevava , de novo, com alguma intensidade. *







*Depois de cerca de - ao que parece , 20anos - o regresso da neve à região do Grande Porto.*


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

Met disse:


> Não é possivel. Cheguei a Loures à cerca de 2 horas com 3º e daí pra cá tem sido a descer...



Met tou neste momento a olhar para a estação e é o que te estou a dizer. A unica coisa que mexia até agora era a humidade. Neste momento vou com 6,2ºC e a descer


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Neste momento tenho *4,7ºC* de Temperatura...

A Humidade está a descer ao ritmo de -16%/h (Ao menos isso)


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

O mar..protector do Litoral é sempre a mesma coisa..


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Viseu esta tarde.


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

Jodamensil disse:


> Met tou neste momento a olhar para a estação e é o que te estou a dizer. A unica coisa que mexia até agora era a humidade. Neste momento vou com 6,2ºC e a descer



se não for indiscrição estás em q zona?


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Temperatura estagnou nos 5.7ºC e a humidade nos 60%HR


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Boas, aqui a temperatura subiu... tenho neste momento 5.9ºC

A humidade é que está a subir... 69%


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui sigo com -5,5ºC; HR: 90%
Parece que tenho frio transmontano nesta terra. Tenho ainda muita neve acumulada em todo o lado: na terra, nas estradas (as menos transitadas), nas ramadas (!) e nos telhados está tal e qual ficou após terminar de nevar (+\- 16h)
Passem pelo meu blog e vejam imagens da acumulação que se fez em pouco tempo no meu relvado - http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

snowstorm disse:


> Na SicNoticias falaram que o Im afirmou que só pelas 3h da manhã é que poderiam cair alguns flocos.
> 
> Pouca esperança. Volto daqui a pouco, vou aquecer os pés porque o escritório está gelado



Epá vamos lá a ver temos que ter alguma esperança, porque vendo bem na minha opinião há muitas possibilidades de nevar por aqui no centro e sul, porque as temperaturas estão propícias à queda de neve, por isso só temos que esperar que comece a chuva e com ela traga neve, sigo com 3,7ºC


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

tambem sigo com 4.7 neste momento não passa disto


----------



## olheiro (9 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui em Santo Estêvão, a sul de Santarém,  céu muito nublado e temperatura nos -1º, estando esta estabilizada há cerca de uma hora.

As nuvens inicialmente altas e esfarrapadas, apresentam.se agora escuras e compactas. Espero que algo caia do céu....branca e esvoaçante....

Se não cair...não faz mal....estou contente e feliz pela felicidade que os companheiros que assistiram à queda dos nevões aqui nos trouxeram.....Saravah


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Zoelae disse:


> A mancha de precipitação que se vê em Castela e Leão é mesmo muito compacta, se chegar a Bragança trará certamente muita neve. A concretizar-se isso, seria o maior nevão dos últimos anos, já que ainda há muita neve do dia anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vai ser o nevão do ano.

A Protecção Cívil devia ir de imediato para o terreno.


-6ºC neste momento


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Met disse:


> se não for indiscrição estás em q zona?



Estou num dos pontos mais altos de Loures. Torres da Bela Vista


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

squidward disse:


> ai sim? então como explicas que esteja agora (a chover) nos 5.3ºC quando já esteve nos 5.1ºC antes de chover?



Depende das nuvens, normalmente só quando a intensidade da chuva começa a diminuir, isto é, já quando a nuvem está a passar é que a temperatura começa a descer.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Eu não ficava muito expectante se tivesse no Sul muito sinceramente  Quanto muito cai alguns floquitos aguados, mas sol de pouca dura, tal como aconteceu aqui no Porto.


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Oi pessoal do Oeste...temperaturas e precipitações???
Voçes são um bom ponto de referência no que toca ás esperanças de neve ao redor de Lisboa


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

boas

Neste momento e depois da chegada das nuvens a temperatura aqui em Sesimbra aumentou 3 décimas estou neste momento com 4.8ºc, céu nublado e  vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

bewild disse:


> eu moro mesmo ao pé do forte do alqueidão com altitude de 439mts aproximadamente.. só estou a espera de precipitação se não vou mesmo a montejunto..



Também é uma opção, cuidado é com o possível gelo que possas encontrar ao subir e descer Montejunto


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

3,4º com tendência para continuar a subir e 79% HR estagnados...


----------



## Manuel Brito (9 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boas.
Em Faro temperatura 02ºC, orvalho 00ºC.
Pressão 1020Hpa, RH 88%.
Wind chill -0.7ºC.


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Jodamensil disse:


> Estou num dos pontos mais altos de Loures. Torres da Bela Vista



Ok! Eu estou mais baixo em Loures cidade mas num sítio descampado. Ainda assim estranho um pouco a tua temperatura, até porque tens uma grande diferença de caneças! Qual é a direcção da tua estação?


----------



## jonaslor (9 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite.
Por aqui em Loriga, nevou a partir das 18:15 até às 20:30 com acumulacao, no entanto durante a tarde ia caindo flocos de neve.
Está tudo branquinho... No entanto as estradas estão perigosas.


-1,9ºC


----------



## Sueste (9 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Olá boa noite,

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco de norte com uma temperatura de 1.9ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Aqui sobe e desce mesmo com nuvens agora 1,9ºC


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

temperatura da estaçao 4.8


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Isto vai no mau caminho, aumentou para 2,1º e HR mantém 68%


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

A direcção da minha estação é para o lado de lisboa e cristo rei. Penso eu que seja Sul mais ou menos


----------



## JAlves (9 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Met disse:


> Ok! Eu estou mais baixo em Loures cidade mas num sítio descampado. Ainda assim estranho um pouco a tua temperatura, até porque tens uma grande diferença de caneças! Qual é a direcção da tua estação?



Mais uma achega, estou nos Bons Dias e tambem vou com 6º.


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

criz0r disse:


> O mar..protector do Litoral é sempre a mesma coisa..



a quem o dizes...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Brigantia disse:


> Vai ser o nevão do ano.
> 
> A Protecção Cívil devia ir de imediato para o terreno.
> 
> ...



Era bom que chegasse a Paços de Ferreira também... 
Actualmente em Paços de Ferreira: Céu limpo, -4ºC, neve e gelo por TODO O LADO! eu acho que estou mesmo no meio da Serra!!


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Bem parece que daqui a algumas horas vai haver ai muita rapaziada desolada..mas vamos esperar e ter esperança..ela é a ultima a morrer


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*1,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

*1,5ºC* a descer


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

4.9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Afinal quem vai apanhar com tudo deve ser o sul do distrito e o interior centro


http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/radar_anim.htm


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

JAlves disse:


> Mais uma achega, estou nos Bons Dias e tambem vou com 6º.



Ola vizinho. Tas exactamente com a mesma temperatura que eu. Estamos mais ou menos à  mesma altitude e bastante perto.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

evolução da temperatura desde o inicio da fraca precipitação:

5.1ºC
5.2ºC
5.3ºC
5.4ºC
5.3ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

4.4 a descer


----------



## PêJê (9 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

Santos disse:


> Também é uma opção, cuidado é com o possível gelo que possas encontrar ao subir e descer Montejunto



Duvido que consiga subir ás antenas, depois do alerta laranja já deve tar encerrada pela GNR.
Durante o ultimo nevão, até lhes disse que montava as correntes para poder subir...riram-se como se eu tive-se dito uma piada e a resposta foi não...santa ignorancia.


----------



## JAlves (9 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ola vizinho. Tas exactamente com a mesma temperatura que eu. Estamos mais ou menos à  mesma altitude e bastante perto.



Viva vizinho.

Precisamente, praticamente temos o IC22 pelo meio e pouco mais.

PS: Mas em concelhos diferentes.


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Jodamensil disse:


> A direcção da minha estação é para o lado de lisboa e cristo rei. Penso eu que seja Sul mais ou menos



É sul sim. Está explicado. Nós aqui em Loures pela configuração topológica ficamos mais abrigados de sul! Mais um vizinho - obrigado JAlves!

No noticiário das 21h00 da TSF ouvi uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que as regiões circundantes de Lisboa, nomeadamente Bucelas e Loures seriam as mais propicias à queda de neve!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Era bom que chegasse a Paços de Ferreira também...
> Actualmente em Paços de Ferreira: Céu limpo, -4ºC, neve e gelo por TODO O LADO! eu acho que estou mesmo no meio da Serra!!



Deves estar numa ilha de calor...sigo com -5,5ºC
Vêjam o meu blog http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Segundo a RUN das 0h do CLIM@UA pode ser que Lisboa tenha sorte por volta das 4/5 da manhã 

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/precip.php?lang=pt


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

Meus Amigos,

Mais um dia memorável neste memorável Outono/Inverno 2008/2009, depois de anos sucessivos de Invernos pouco interessantes, tendencialmente amenos, eis que finalmente chegou um Outono/Inverno à moda antiga.

Hoje, dia memorável na cidade de Braga! 

Passado 22 anos voltou a nevar intensamente em Braga.
Durante alguns períodos de tempo, foi mesmo um nevão.
E voltou a nevar no Porto e arredores.

Simplesmente extasiante este dia. Só agora consigo acalmar e respirar.
O dia no emprego foi pouco produtivo, tamanha a excitação, com os telemóveis constantemente a tocar, dando conta das novidades, e as fotos empre prontas a tirar.

Valeu bem a pena esperar todos estes anos ... 

Tudo começou de manhã, quando através de um forum espanhol, soube que tinha nevado duas horas em Santiago de Compostela, e através do nosso forum, soube que estava a nevar em Bragança, quando nada apontava para precipitação hoje. A partir daí, foi receber uma chamada a dizer que nevava em Barcelos, e ver os primeiros flocos em Braga.

E como nevou, meus amigos, como nevou ... muito, com flocos grandes, tudo branquinho ... lindo, lindo ... para sempre recordar este 09/01/2009.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

De volta a casa.

Muitas nuvens lá fora. E temperatura estável!
Estou com 4,0ºC completamente estagnados.

Vai ser uma noite de olhos postos no céu!


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Met disse:


> É sul sim. Está explicado. Nós aqui em Loures pela configuração topológica ficamos mais abrigados de sul! Mais um vizinho - obrigado JAlves!
> 
> No noticiário das 21h00 da TSF ouvi uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que as regiões circundantes de Lisboa, nomeadamente Bucelas e Loures seriam as mais propicias à queda de neve!



nem me digas nadajá está perto segundom o radar


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Guimarães: -3,7º
Muita neve acumulada ainda. O monte da Penha está carregado.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Levo 3,7ºC estagnados


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Por aqui também ainda nada, o radar apresenta mancha de precipitação, mas não cai nada! 

A temperatura ora sobe umas décimas ora volta a descer. Neste momento registo 1ºC e descendo. a HR está nos 64%.
Lá está falta precipitação .


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Met disse:


> É sul sim. Está explicado. Nós aqui em Loures pela configuração topológica ficamos mais abrigados de sul! Mais um vizinho - obrigado JAlves!
> 
> No noticiário das 21h00 da TSF ouvi uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que as regiões circundantes de Lisboa, nomeadamente Bucelas e Loures seriam as mais propicias à queda de neve!



É dificil ficar virado para norte pois vivo num predio. Tenho janelas para Sul, Norte e Este... Mas a janela que dá para norte está virada para a rua e tenho digamos bastantes àrvores o que pode tambem causar alguma diferenca na temperatura


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Guimarães: -3,7º
Muita neve acumulada ainda. O monte da Penha está carregado.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

E humidade nos 80%


----------



## JAlves (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Met disse:


> É sul sim. Está explicado. Nós aqui em Loures pela configuração topológica ficamos mais abrigados de sul! Mais um vizinho - obrigado JAlves!
> 
> No noticiário das 21h00 da TSF ouvi uma meteorologista do IM a dizer que as regiões circundantes de Lisboa, nomeadamente Bucelas e Loures seriam as mais propicias à queda de neve!



O André tambem está pertissimo e sensivelmente á mesma altitude, e está com menos 2º que nós.



AnDré disse:


> De volta a casa.
> 
> Muitas nuvens lá fora. E temperatura estável!
> Estou com 4,0ºC completamente estagnados.
> ...


----------



## WhiteHope (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

No site do IM já há alerta amarela da queda de neve para este madrugada em toda a região Centro e Alentejo, mas infelizmente para alguns não há alerta para Lisboa nem Setúbal.

Por aqui devo dizer que estavam 4,2ºC a pouco enquanto chovia mas agora parou e estão 1,4ºC de novo 

Neve na madrugada!!!


----------



## Magnusson (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Estou sem esperança


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Alguem sabe como está Portalegre??? Pelo radar parece haver precipitação...
E quem me explica isto: há cerca de uma hora estava com -2,5ºC e agora subiu para -0,7ºC... O céu está limpo, sem uma única nuvem...


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

agora estagnou 4.8


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

JAlves disse:


> Viva vizinho.
> 
> Precisamente, praticamente temos o IC22 pelo meio e pouco mais.
> 
> PS: Mas em concelhos diferentes.



Digamos que temos o IC22 pelo meio e mato muito mato lol


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

stormy disse:


> nem me digas nadajá está perto segundom o radar



Espero bem... Mas precisamos de um pouquito mais de frio!!!!!!!


----------



## tomalino (9 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Moncorvo hoje ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ola vizinho. Tas exactamente com a mesma temperatura que eu. Estamos mais ou menos à  mesma altitude e bastante perto.



Olá amigos,

Caneças, Dona Maria, Montelavar, Vale de Lobos, constituem um microclima que nada tem a haver com Odivelas/Loures


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:52)




----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

DMartins disse:


> Guimarães: -3,7º
> Muita neve acumulada ainda. O monte da Penha está carregado.



LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

A neve que venha, tamos à espera, levo --ºC é o que a minha estação regista, às vezes isto acontece


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Em Setúbal, olha-se pró céu


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

caem umns pingos agora mas a cota descerá certamente nos proximos minutos...desculpem mas acho que vou fazer óó tou que nem posso ( do sono e da neve)


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

temperatura do termometro de mercurio tambem ja subiu para 4ºC, a da estaçao continua ns 4.8, avisto algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Boa noite, aquia  temperatura subiu repentinamente de -2.7 para -1.6ºC

não sei porque....talvez um avião a passar


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Continua a subir... 3,6º...

Com esta temperatura já nem é neve nem é nada...


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

AnDré disse:


> De volta a casa.
> 
> Muitas nuvens lá fora. E temperatura estável!
> Estou com 4,0ºC completamente estagnados.
> ...


  neste preciso momento acabou a pilha no meu sensor! Não tenho pilhas  

Estou atento aos teus registos


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

a partir de que temperatura é que se pode cair algo?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deves estar numa ilha de calor...sigo com -5,5ºC
> Vêjam o meu blog http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/



 LOLOLOL!!
-5,5ºC ?? isso é um record!!
amanha ninguém vai poder sair à rua... ... tudo congelado... 
tivemos muita sorte!!  ou talvez não... uma vez que paços até fica a uma altitude jeitosa... mais propícia a surpresas dentro dos dias em que pode haver surpresas!


----------



## Tiagofsky (9 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deves estar numa ilha de calor...sigo com -5,5ºC
> Vêjam o meu blog http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/



Caríssimos..Acabei agora de chegar de uma viagem alucinante a paços de ferreira...Sabem o que é MEDO?? Fiz a viagem toda desde lá com temperaturas bem negativas (de -4,5 a -0,5) e a estrada (A41 e A42) parece uma pista de gelo!A neve que está por aí vai ficar durante pelo menos amanhã concerteza, com a geadona que está a cair!Ainda fiz um belíssimo dum pião na estrada mesmo a 40km/h que foi a velocidade que me trouxe até ao Porto!Já andavam carros da BT que devem encerrar não tarda aquela AE!


----------



## Met (9 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Santos disse:


> Olá amigos,
> 
> Caneças, Dona Maria, Montelavar, Vale de Lobos, constituem um microclima que nada tem a haver com Odivelas/Loures



Passo em Vale de Lobos quase todos os dias! A zona onde noto mais frio comparativamente a Loures cidade é na zona de Almargem do Bispo!!!! Diferença de 1º para menos!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Vem ai qualquer coisa pelo radar, estou em pulgas, 3ºC, 80% de humidade e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

A Temperatura anda aos pulinhos... Neste momento tenho *5,3ºC*

A Humidade está a subir, estando nos 76% actualmente!
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

4.9ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Boas fotos  
A Madeira está a passar um pouco ao lado das vossas temperaturas, e nem os Picos mais altos apresentam condições para neve.
Sigo com 10,9ºC
no Areeiro 4,1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Amigos de Bragança, no radar do AEMET vejo precipitação a leste do Nordeste Transmontano, vale a pena ter esperanças num novo acontecimento aqui em Bragança?


----------



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

squidward disse:


> a partir de que temperatura é que se pode cair algo?



vê http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

Em Setúbal sigo com céu já coberto e 2,4ºC na estação e 1,0ºC no mercúrio  não parece estar a querer subir muito isso é bom sinal


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Grandes fotos 

Estou com 3.6ºC está quase a começar a festa na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

squidward disse:


> a partir de que temperatura é que se pode cair algo?



neve aguada pode cair durante alguns momentos com 5ºC, que foi o que registei quando caiu neste inicio de tarde.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Aparecem as nuvens nos céus de Bragança

Extremas do dia: mínima de -6ºC e máxima de 1,6ºC.

Neste momento -5,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

A temperatura está nos *5,0 ºC* e com tendência de subida, com a chegada de nebulosidade.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

A água propriamente dita congela aos 0ºC mas aos 2ºC já começa a cair ora no estado sólido ora no estado liquido..com 3ºC ou um pouquinho + não tenho registos de qualquer queda de neve..isto também depende muito dos microclimas de determinadas regiões.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Santos disse:


> Olá amigos,
> 
> Caneças, Dona Maria, Montelavar, Vale de Lobos, constituem um microclima que nada tem a haver com Odivelas/Loures



Tens toda a razão!

Para já, e com 4,0ºC é completamente impossível nevar.

Mas quem sabe nos lugares que indiquei, acima dos 300m.

Estou na cruz azul!


----------



## jpc (10 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Olá a todos!

Cheguei agora a casa e o carro marca -4º!!!
Em Viseu às 15 h. estavam 0 º. 
Deixou de nevar às 21h30m e ainda há muita neve aqui na cidade.
As estradas estão muito perigosas devido ao gelo.
 As árvores à volta de minha casa ainda têm muita neve nas copas.
 Acho que é dificil que torne a nevar este fim de semana.
 abraços e atá amanhã.

                                jpc


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Grandes fotos
> 
> Estou com 3.6ºC *está quase a começar a festa na região de Lisboa*.



Pois está só temos que esperar nervosismo pela espera


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

esta tarde no Bom Jesus


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

Skizzo disse:


> neve aguada pode cair durante alguns momentos com 5ºC, que foi o que registei quando caiu neste inicio de tarde.



também estou com 5ºC, mas á noite é complicado perceber alguma coisa


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

AnDré disse:


> Tens toda a razão!
> 
> Para já, e com 4,0ºC é completamente impossível nevar.
> 
> ...



Achas que vale a pena subir aqui em cima a serra da amoreira?


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

É este o especto dos céus elvenses, mas nada de precipitação . Acho que por aqui lá se foi a oportunidade , pelo radar esta a dissipar-se.

Acho que só com um milagre do Senhor Jesus da Piedade!  

A temperatura entretanto volta a subir: 1.5ºC, cheira a neve na rua,mas é só mesmo cheiro!


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Ficam alguns registos tirados à pouco quando cheguei a Loriga.
Céu completamente nublado. Sigo com -1,9ºC
Ate Amanha.

















Peço desculpa pela qualidade de imagens, mas foram tiradas por tel.
Abraços

Pessoal de Lisboa e sul, boa sorte para voces. Tb merecem!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Terminei o dia com 3,2ºC e a descer.

Agora é esperar...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Fantkboy disse:


> Achas que vale a pena subir aqui em cima a serra da amoreira?



Estou preparado para isso!

3,9ºC.
Desceu uma décima... 
Céu muito nublado mas ainda sem nuvens que ameacem precipitação.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

squidward disse:


> também estou com 5ºC, mas á noite é complicado perceber alguma coisa



Pois realmente de noite deve ser impossivel. Ja de dia uma pessoa fica com duvidas


----------



## Saul Monteiro (10 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Sigo com:

5.8ºC

54%HR

Vamos ver o que acontece assim que chegar a precipitação.


----------



## CidadeNeve (10 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Estamos todos a rezar por neve na capital, nem que seja para amanha os jornais voltarem a abrir com noticias sobre a meteorologia...

vale a pena ficar à espera aqui pela covilhã ou já deu o que tinha a dar?


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

AnDré disse:


> Estou preparado para isso!
> 
> 3,9ºC.
> Desceu uma décima...
> Céu muito nublado mas ainda sem nuvens que ameacem precipitação.



Se pingar e não nevar por aqui pode ser que nos encontremos lá em cima!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

Está a chegar, continuo com 3,7ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

isto nao desce ja ta assim a um bom tempo 4.9


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Aqui comecou a cair uns pingos


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Jodamensil disse:


> Aqui comecou a cair uns pingos



quer dizer que esta na hora de ir pra janela! te já pessoal


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Met disse:


> Passo em Vale de Lobos quase todos os dias! A zona onde noto mais frio comparativamente a Loures cidade é na zona de Almargem do Bispo!!!! Diferença de 1º para menos!



Concerteza, Almargem do Bispo fica na mesma linha como lógicamente sabe visto lá passar todos os dias


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Vila Franca de Xira
Há precipitação muito fraca, mas não sei o que é. Parece neve, mas tb parece chuva, está muito escuro..... 
Dou novidades daqui a pouco. Na zona Alguém tem novidades? Alverca?


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Fantkboy disse:


> Se pingar e não nevar por aqui pode ser que nos encontremos lá em cima!





Pessoal de Caneças e Loures!
Vamos todos subir à Amoreira!

Anda perto a precipitação:


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

O pessoal do Sul tá tudo com uma pica!!!
Acho bem e boa sorte!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

mocha disse:


> isto nao desce ja ta assim a um bom tempo 4.9




Aqui subiu um pouco, agora -5,5ºC.  Céu encoberto


Goastava que vocês também tivessem sorte mas parece que está difícil...


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *0,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

pessoal de Lisboa, têm de levar lanternas para ver bem o que está a cair


----------



## JAlves (10 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> Pessoal de Caneças e Loures!
> Vamos todos subir à Amoreira!
> 
> Anda perto a precipitação:



Desde que não façam muito barulho quando passarem aqui á porta...


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Até ia à amoreira mas ja tou de pijama


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Boa sorte para a malta de Lisboa...
Já que aqui em Peniche e Oeste não deu nada... 
Ao menos que vocês tenham mais sorte 
Vão contando coisas...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

Acreditem tou a olhar para o satélite e e pronto a dar os parabéns à malta!
Ou é hoje ou só daqui a uns dias!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

o mal de isto acontecer a noite é isto mesmo, não dá para perceber se é agua-neve ou chuva. Na estação tenho 5ºC mas no mercurio tenho 3ºC. Se calhar até caiu agua-Neve e não dei por nada


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

em leiria parou de chuvar!!! ha mais esta noite?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui nada, mas esperemos, 3,7ºC


----------



## PêJê (10 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A temperatura está nos *5,0 ºC* e com tendência de subida, com a chegada de nebulosidade.



Só se for da baixa altitude, porque a alta já apareceu á algum tempo.
Por aqui baixou uma décima, para os estonteantes 5,5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Ainda nada de chuva.
Estou com *5,0 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Pessoal de Bragança é da minha vista ou vejo precipitação no radar do AEMET cada vez mais perto de nós?


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

Em Lisboa é impossivel, já vamos nos 6º.


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

esta a ficar nublado continuo com 4.9ºC e 4 no mercurio


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:20)

vão até a varanda ou à janela. Estendam qualquer coisa preta, e apontem com uma lanterna ou qualquer ponto de luz. Se virem cair nessa coisa preta algo branco, ou chuva com pontos brancos e gelo, então já pode ser considerado água-neve.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Aqui no Porto continua -1ºC . Céu limpo, frio e névoa. Amanhã vai ser giro de manhã cá no distrito.
Vamos seguir as nuvens de Bragança. 

As do sul tenho pouca esperança, mas a ouvir os vossos relatos parece-me que as zonas de Évora ainda vão ter nevão esta noite. Parece-me que a maioria da precipitação, a mancha mais densa de satélite, vai ocorrer para esses lados.

E quem sabe se aquelas nuvens desde Bragança a Barcelona não vêm para cá nos próximos dias!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança é da minha vista ou vejo precipitação no radar do AEMET cada vez mais perto de nós?



Está a caminho daí sim!Aquela zona de Espanha deve estar com um carregamento...joder!!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Tenho 2,4ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (10 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Dados actuais:

5.8ºC

55% HR

1019hpa

Brisa de 4Km/h WSW

Wind Chill: 5.3

Ponto de Orvalho: -2.5


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

a pinga em caneças


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Bom parece-me que vai haver desilusao geral aqui para estes lados..é sempre a mesma coisa..


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

Boa noite.

Aqui por Évora estão -1.1 ºC e céu a aumentar de nublusidade.


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:24)

meo disse:


> a pinga em caneças



ja pinga em caneças vale nogueira


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Por aqui nada, ainda


----------



## The-One-Divinal (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Ola a todos.
sou do cacem acabei de vir da varandinha e cheira-me a neve.. tenho 2 graus neste momento.
 mais 30 minutos e aqui começa a cair e raramente me engano....


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Skizzo disse:


> vão até a varanda ou à janela. Estendam qualquer coisa preta, e apontem com uma lanterna ou qualquer ponto de luz. Se virem cair nessa coisa preta algo branco, ou chuva com pontos brancos e gelo, então já pode ser considerado água-neve.



boas

mas não coloquem um projector muito forte, se não a água-neve derrete   luz fria se possível.

abraços


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

vou la fora


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

kikofra disse:


> em leiria parou de chuvar!!! ha mais esta noite?



Pela RUN do CLIM@UA parece que não...


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Por aqui -3.0ºC e a água resultante da neve e água-neve que foi caindo está a congelar por tudo o que é lado. Há bocado quase ia escadas abaixo num bom bloco de gelo


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

Espero que tenham mais sorte do que aqui pelo Oeste. Em Óbidos segue 7,2º e a percipitação não deve ter chegado a 0,1mm.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

meo disse:


> ja pinga em caneças vale nogueira



Quantos graus?
Estás a que altitude meo, sabes?

4,0ºC e 66%
Sem vento e sem chuva.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Ola a todos.
> sou do cacem acabei de vir da varandinha e cheira-me a neve.. tenho 2 graus neste momento.
> mais 30 minutos e aqui começa a cair e raramente me engano....



Desde já bem-vindo The-One-Divinal e esperemos que sim que ela venha, 3ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

por cá volta a descer: -2.8ºC


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

Desisto, vou dormir. Pelas características das nuvens não me parece que vá cair grande coisa. Já abri a janela e estendi a mão e pareceu-me sentir umas gotículas microscópicas a tocar na mão, poderei estar enganado mas acho que não vem aí nada de especial.


----------



## Met (10 Jan 2009 às 00:27)

AnDré disse:


> Quantos graus?
> Estás a que altitude meo, sabes?
> 
> 4,0ºC e 66%
> Sem vento e sem chuva.



Por Loures city tudo sossegado! Sem chuva e sem a mínima brisa...


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:28)

Lousano disse:


> Espero que tenham mais sorte do que aqui pelo Oeste. Em Óbidos segue 7,2º e a percipitação não deve ter chegado a 0,1mm.



Estou solidário... Peniche teve a mesma sorte... por agora 6,7ºC e 77% 
A chuva foi fraquinha igualmente...


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Aqui 2,4º e 68% HR - Se isto se mantivesse era suficiente, mas acho que ambas vão aumentar e esfumar as hipóteses...


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

Esta vaga de frio serviu para o forum se encher de membros e visitantes, de varias partes do país, alguns bem pertos um dos outros parece uma casa nova, sigo com 3ºC e nada


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Turista disse:


> Estou solidário... Peniche teve a mesma sorte... por agora 6,7ºC e 77%
> A chuva foi fraquinha igualmente...



junto-me a voces!! aqui por leiria so agua  :cry:


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

-3,6ºC e está a começar a nevar aqui.


----------



## Johnny Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

Também estava com esperanças de cair uns floquitos no centro de Lisboa mas  não parece que vá acontecer, com as temperaturas que vocês reportam!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

O *PSM* encontra-se neste momento na Pena, no alto da Serra de Sintra! Por lá, cai um chuvisco Fraco, com 3ºC!
No caminho, chegou a registar -0,5ºC numa região perto de Sintra!



Por cá, não deve tardar até começar a chover! Temperatura nos 5,3ºC e Humidade nos 74%!


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

kikofra disse:


> junto-me a voces!! aqui por leiria so agua  :cry:



O Oeste não teve mesmo sorte...


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> mas não coloquem um projector muito forte, se não a água-neve derrete   luz fria se possível.
> 
> abraços



acho melhor apontar o xenon com 8000ºk 

tenho vindo acompanhar os comentários e por conseguinte
em Peniche e oeste népia acho melhor repensar novamente
nesse sonho.


sigo com 1.9ºC ceu limpo vento fraco ou nulo 
e muita humidade


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Está a caminho daí sim!Aquela zona de Espanha deve estar com um carregamento...joder!!



Será?


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

O céu está quase todo coberto de nuvens aqui...... será que é desta??!!


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

pinga aqui tambem!


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

vai nevar mas só la pás 6 da manha!!!! Aqui em vfxira ... aguanieve


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Por aqui -1.0ºC
Está tudo completamente gelado lá fora !


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Gilmet disse:


> O *PSM* encontra-se neste momento na Pena, no alto da Serra de Sintra! Por lá, cai um chuvisco Fraco, com 3ºC!
> No caminho, chegou a registar -0,5ºC numa região perto de Sintra!
> 
> 
> ...



chi pá então não vamos mesmo ver nada de neve, continuo com 3ºC


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

Gilmet disse:


> O *PSM* encontra-se neste momento na Pena, no alto da Serra de Sintra! Por lá, cai um chuvisco Fraco, com 3ºC!
> No caminho, chegou a registar -0,5ºC numa região perto de Sintra!
> 
> 
> ...



Com essa temperatura não vamos ter sorte.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

lá vou eu ficar acordado...isto está a ficar preocupante...a minha mulher disse que eu tenho que fazer um tratamento...diz que estou sempre a falar de depressões!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

por aqui acho que acabou a precipitação. Acabei por ficar sem saber se caiu chuva fraca com agua-neve, por ser noite 
a temp. chegou aos 4.8ºC quando pingou com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

A mim cheira-me que vão haver surpresas no barlavento algarvio esta noite, tipo Sagres, Portimão.


----------



## PêJê (10 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

Acho que estar á beira de um gigantesco alguidar de agua morna com 320 km2 (bacia do Tejo) não ajuda nada...está a ficar uma neblina fina e deve ser a humidade do rio a subir a poucos km mais a NO as temp. são bem mais baixas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

Alguem do forum tirou fotos de Braga?

Aqui pela Lagoa, tempo do costume, muitas nuvens. Hoje não há temperaturas pois tenho a estação em manutenção


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Dan disse:


> -3,6ºC e está a começar a nevar aqui.





Aqui ainda nada, a temperatura é que subiu. -4,9ºC


----------



## PêJê (10 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

A acabar de falar e mais um pulo, agora para 5,7º


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

Por acaso cheguei agora a casa e curiosamente o Fervença "fumegava"!!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

João Dias disse:


> Por aqui -3.0ºC e a água resultante da neve e água-neve que foi caindo está a congelar por tudo o que é lado. Há bocado quase ia escadas abaixo num bom bloco de gelo



-3ºC em VN Gaia,
-1ºC no Porto
-5ºC em Paços de Ferreira,
com 3 noites a atingir valores negativos...
antes da meia-noite...
depois de ter nevado...
Paços de Ferreira, Baião, Santo Tirso, Mesão Frio, Amarante, Paredes... mais parecem aldeias serranas transmontanas... ...
      Pensando bem... ...
O distrito do Porto nunca mais vai ter um inverno assim!!! ...


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Nashville disse:


> sigo com 1.9ºC ceu limpo vento fraco ou nulo
> e muita humidade



Parece que a Madalena e mais quente que em Canidelo.
Em que zona da Madalena és?

Estou com *0,4ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

por aki isto acabou... 5,5ºc e 58%RH... vou pra arrábida ?? alguém da zona vai pra lá ??


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

De facto este Inverno está a exceder todas as expectativas, e este 9 de Janeiro de 2009 vai certamente ficar na memória de todos os meteoloucos do norte do país


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Por aqui ainda não chove, o céu está muito nublado e sigo 4,3ºC


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

kikofra disse:


> junto-me a voces!! aqui por leiria so agua  :cry:




sabes como esta a temperatura ai em Leiria?


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui -1.0ºC
> Está tudo completamente gelado lá fora !




Aqui -3-0ºC

e pelo que vejo nas imagens de satelite dá para acreditar que algo

chegue ca amanha la pro fim da manha/inicio da tarde


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ainda nada, a temperatura é que subiu. -4,9ºC



Aqui continua a cair neve, mas muito fraco.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Cai pingos com mais intensidade


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Aqui também já pinga! Água...

4,2ºC e 66%.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Skizzo disse:


> A mim cheira-me que vão haver surpresas no barlavento algarvio esta noite, tipo Sagres, Portimão.



Estou cá à espera para ver isso....

Vai descendo devagar, agora estou com 2,9ºC e 70% humidade.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

vinc7e disse:


> Aqui -3-0ºC
> 
> e pelo que vejo nas imagens de satelite dá para acreditar que algo
> 
> chegue ca amanha la pro fim da manha/inicio da tarde



Hummm  Nao sei... Nao creio que chegue aqui.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

Eu acho possivel nevar no Monte serves ..+- 340 metros de altitude.
e Monte da Agueira ( alverca).xD
Aqui por volta da 00:30 registei 5.3 ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

Está a nevar!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Está a nevar!!!



Eu disse-te...!


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> -3ºC em VN Gaia,
> -1ºC no Porto
> -5ºC em Paços de Ferreira,
> com 3 noites a atingir valores negativos...
> ...



Depende disseram que ouve um ano que nevou no fim do ano e depois em fevereiro aqui no porto dizem eles que de 20 em 20 anos acontece isto lol

Devia ser todos os anos... será que o frio polar esta a descer cada vez mais para sul??


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Está a nevar!!!



Que sorte aproveitem, porque nós cá no centro não acredito que veijamos algo, mas....
4,3ºC


----------



## T-Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Aqui por Lisboa ainda nada...continuo a aguardar...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu disse-te...!



Boa Tiagofsky!!!


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> sabes como esta a temperatura ai em Leiria?


http://www.meteo.estg.ipleiria.pt/


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Bem pessoal.
Esta a pingar moderadamente e tou com 6ºC 
Vou me deitar
Te amanha


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

o radar do AEMET promete...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem do forum tirou fotos de Braga?
> 
> Aqui pela Lagoa, tempo do costume, muitas nuvens. Hoje não há temperaturas pois tenho a estação em manutenção




coloquei algumas do Bom Jesus 4 ou 5 paginas atras neste topico


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Stinger disse:


> Depende disseram que ouve um ano que nevou no fim do ano e depois em fevereiro aqui no porto dizem eles que de 20 em 20 anos acontece isto lol
> 
> Devia ser todos os anos... será que o frio polar esta a descer cada vez mais para sul??



Para sermos exactos acho que não se pode comparar exactamente esta situação no Porto com a de 83 ou 87, já que não houve acumulação. Mas por outro lado é a 2ªvez que caem flocos este Inverno (já tinha caído água-neve há cerca de 2 semanas em alguns pontos da cidade). O que não deixa de ser notável.


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

continua a subir raios 5ºC


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Sanxito disse:


> por aki isto acabou... 5,5ºc e 58%RH... vou pra arrábida ?? alguém da zona vai pra lá ??



Vais para a arrabida amanha d manha (ou neste caso dentro de algumas horas?)


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Em Setúbal tenho neste momento apenas 2,1ºC e a chuva já perto


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

O mais giro é que está a nevar e continuo a ver a Lua!!!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Vais para a arrabida amanha d manha (ou neste caso dentro de algumas horas?)



tou a pensar ir dentro de momentos pra ver tudo desde o inicio, pk por aki com 5,6ºc não vale a pena...


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

Bem, eu tb vou até a toca..!Amanha queria ir até à minha casa lá em cima em Alijó mas ta complicado porque mesmo que não neve mais por lá (que penso que já não nevará,salvo alguma torsão dos astronautas lá em cima) o gelo não vai deixar ninguém circular lá fora...!Enfim, espero que amanhã este fórum esteja bem branquinho...de Norte a Sul!


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

Desfrutem amigos Brigantinos, esta noite é vossa


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

Quase não se conseguem ver os flocos. São muito pequenos.

Acho que se dirige tudo mais para o Sul do distrito.


Para já fica a primeira actualização das mínimas de ontem.


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

aqui por Bemposta (15 kms de Abrantes) a minha estação marca 2,4ºC e está a começar a pingar novamente. Já choveu parou e agora começa outra vez muito timidamente.


----------



## Sueste (10 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

A temperatura continua a cair, neste momento já estou com uns belos 0,9ºC


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

cai um forte aguaceiro aqui por Peniche... água e só água...
Se isto avançar bem para Sul, com as temperaturas que alguns registam, podem mesmo ter sorte...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Sanxito disse:


> tou a pensar ir dentro de momentos pra ver tudo desde o inicio, pk por aki com 5,6ºc não vale a pena...



ah... okey.. eu vou para la dentro de algumas horas, mas para uma saida de campo da Faculdade.. Pensei q fosse alguem de lá..


----------



## The_simpson (10 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

dgstorm disse:


> Hummm  Nao sei... Nao creio que chegue aqui.



tb n m parece... 
sigo com -0,6ºC


----------



## The-One-Divinal (10 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Aqui no cacem ja cai uns flocos !! 2 gruas


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Vila Franca de Xira

Umas poucas pingas. Parece água. Se houver neve ao acordar devo vê-la.
Era lindo ver a lezíria branca. Vou sonhar com isso, pois parece que foi tudo um fiasco.
Até amanhã. aos que ficam com neve divirtam-se


----------



## salgado (10 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

Boa noite, aqui no sabugal estão -4º, e céu nublado. há bastante neve acumulada sendo muito difícil transitar nalgumas ruas (por volta das 21 andei a patinar um pouco). Os avisos de risco amarelo de neve, tanto para a guarda como para salamanca são muito animadores. Isto este ano promete!!


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

André, sem hipoteses para Lisboa, concordas?


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Aqui no cacem ja cai uns flocos !! 2 gruas



No cacem...fantástico!


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

e cá estou novamente a seguir este evento. De notar as temperaturas a subir agora vou com 6.0 graus. Até bem perto das 2 vou estar por aqui a acompanhar. Até já


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:55)

parabéns para o Cacém!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

Aqui chove com neve misturada confirmoespectáculo


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Aqui no cacem ja cai uns flocos !! 2 gruas


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

bem em Leiria estão 4.4ºC e HR 90,2%


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

Vou com 4,4ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

Aqui pingou não sei se era agua ou gelo!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vou com 4,4ºC



qual é a Humidad relativa?


----------



## The-One-Divinal (10 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

chuva e neve por aqui !!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Setúbal sigo com  2,0ºC e não sobe a chuva deve estar mesmo perto


----------



## T-Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

por aqui ainda nada...alias ate da para ver o ceu entre as nuvens...nao percebo!


----------



## Met (10 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Começa a chover em Loures. Aparentemente apenas água...


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> qual é a Humidad relativa?



87% e 4,6ºC, mas são muito poucos e misturados com chuva ambos a caírem moderadamente


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

2,5º estável - 68%HR ainda estou com 90% de probabilidades - aguenta, aguenta...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

The_simpson disse:


> tb n m parece...
> sigo com -0,6ºC



não sei, no sat24 so tem ate as 3 da manha...

mas o IM preve precipitação para ca na 2ª feira...
quw pode bem chegar um pc mais cedo


por aqui: -3.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

Aqui tá a começar a chover  estou com 4.1ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

Aqui parece que já cai qualquer coisa!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

JoãoPT disse:


> 87% e 4,6ºC, mas são muito poucos e misturados com chuva ambos a caírem moderadamente



era neste momento que gostava de tar em casa. A minha mae ligou-me a dizer q estava a chover, aparentemente. a temperatura é de 4.3 e a HR 90.3


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

Continua mas é mais chuva


----------



## Kispo (10 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui tá a começar a chover  estou com 4.1ºC.




confirmo, aqui no monte abrão também. vamos ver se a temp baixa


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

Sigo com -1.5ºC
Continua a descer...


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

A melhor parte para a zona de Lisboa está reservada para as 4/5 da manhã...
Continuem a acreditar


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

Temperatura a descer..vou com 5,7ºC.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

aqui nada!!


----------



## Johnny Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:05)

Aqui na Penha de França no centro de Lisboa noto uma neblina estranha! Alguém nota o mesmo que eu?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> era neste momento que gostava de tar em casa. A minha mae ligou-me a dizer q estava a chover, aparentemente. a temperatura é de 4.3 e a HR 90.3



Pois o tempo está inprevísivel


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

ja chove bem
falta agora o resto


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Turista disse:


> A melhor parte para a zona de Lisboa está reservada para as 4/5 da manhã...
> Continuem a acreditar




O problema é a temperatura Turista.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Johnny Storm disse:


> Aqui na Penha de França no centro de Lisboa noto uma neblina estranha! Alguém nota o mesmo que eu?



Por aqui uma certa neblina também, levo 4,9ºC a subir


----------



## Crisogono (10 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

Boas pessoal!

Grande animação aqui no fórum!!

Aqui no Alto do Lumiar em Lisboa sigo com 5,8ºC (!) e começou a pingar..Já tive 5,2 ºC por volta das 0h....

Ontem a esta hora já estava bem mais baixa...

Mas continuo com fé e com a câmera a postos na janela 

Boa sorte a todos mas parece que o pessoal da margem sul está mais bem "posicionado"


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

aqui neva, e neva, com chuva e mais chuva


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

JoãoPT disse:


> Pois o tempo está inprevísivel



sim está mas mesmo assim, preferia estar lá do que estar aqui em Lisboa, nao chove ainda


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Pela Serra da Amoreira, o *André *relata apenas Chuva!



Por aqui, *Chove* Moderado com 5,4ºC

Humidade nos 74%
Ventoa 9,4 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Robin Hood (10 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

neve :O


----------



## Joao K2 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Olá, aqui em São Domingos de Rana estão 4.4º e RH 77 e começou a chuver... 
Acabei de montar a estação esta noite (de forma provisória).... 

João K2


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

Sim practicamente já é só chuva de forma moderada e 5,0ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

Aqui vou com 2,2ºC e 75%HR a chuva cada vez mais perto...


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

Cairam uns aguaceiros com 2.2ºC.
Agora vou nos 2.6ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vou com 2,2ºC e 75%HR a chuva cada vez mais perto...



Por aí será neve


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

O vento sopra agora fraquinho!  e já  parou de chover


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

pelo radar parece que Évora poderá ter sorte tb esta noite


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha também chove... Vamos ter fé.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Cairam uns aguaceiros com 2.2ºC.
> Agora vou nos 2.6ºC.



ai na serra ainda nao caiu nada?


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

Pois, está muito no limite. Até poderão cair alguns flocos aí pelos arredores de Lisboa, mas acho que não passará disso


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

por aqui tb ja chove mas a temperatura ta muito alta 5.3


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:14)

Nem irei dormir hoje
auauauuah


----------



## T-Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

Vi agr uns pingos ou farrapos a cair...vou observar melhor e ja relato!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

Subi aos 2,3ºC mas voltou a descer para os 2,2ºC e anda nisto  e atenção que o mercúrio marca 1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

Por aqui continua a chover, mas é muitooo pouco para que neve.

O vento começou a soprar de oeste e a temperatura disparou, estou com 5.0ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

Aqui continua o ceu quase limpo...e a nevar...!


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> -3ºC em VN Gaia,
> -1ºC no Porto
> -5ºC em Paços de Ferreira,
> com 3 noites a atingir valores negativos...
> ...



Sim. Hoje será dia histórico para todo o Noroeste.
É que para além do nevão, de  temperaturas  máximas baixíssimas ,(estaremos porventura na presença de  recordes absolutos )segue-se-lhe esta noite que tudo congela.E no satélite ainda há movimentação a leste .
Bragança de novo e mais que se seguirá ???
Histórico .

Agora que é hora de muitas desilusões a sul, 
a vida é mesmo assim:
Em Fevereiro de 2006 tudo apontava para cá e foi parar aí.
Agora foi ao contrário.
É este o encanto, é este  o fascínio para todos nós. 
Como a surpresa ainda é elemento constante,esta expectativa que hoje não foi gorada, atrair-nos-á ainda mais , mesmo sabendo que nova expectativa concretizada, possa só acontecer daqui a 20 anos...
E afinal, tanta gente igual a mim...


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

Aqui chove torrencialmente....
só que com 6,1ºC.... não dá para nada...


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

Óh, Vizinho João Dias!

Podias ter enviado um bocado mais de frio, para cair aqui uns floquitos 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo  e *+0,4ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> ai na serra ainda nao caiu nada?



Nadinha, só chuva.
Provavelmente em Minde e Serra de Santo António(freguesias mais altas do concelho) terá caido algo.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 01:18)




----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

Amanhã vai nevar outra vez cá em Portugal igual hj??


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover, mas é muitooo pouco para que neve.
> 
> O vento começou a soprar de oeste e a temperatura disparou, estou com 5.0ºC.



É mau sinal


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Cruz de Pau Amora margem sul a 12 km de Lisboa às 20h tinha 1,8ºc neste momento temperatura a subir já nos 3,6ºc. Neve será ilusão...


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Óh, Vizinho João Dias!
> 
> Podias ter enviado um bocado mais de frio, para cair aqui uns floquitos
> 
> ...



Realmente aí no litoral tiveram mesmo azar, aqui praticamente tudo o que precipitava era neve, apenas nos períodos de menor intensidade lá se ia vendo chuva misturada. Ainda assim não o suficiente para acumular, mas já deu para alegrar sem dúvida.

Mas o Inverno só agora está a começar


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

chove na zona mas aqui do almada está sequinho. 6-4 graus e continua a subir


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Nadinha, só chuva.
> Provavelmente em Minde e Serra de Santo António(freguesias mais altas do concelho) terá caido algo.



espera eterna por ver cair alguns flocos


----------



## cracking (10 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Aqui pela Charneca da Caparica sigo com 5.1ºC.
Precipitação...nem sequer liquída quanto mais sólida!!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

João Dias disse:


> Realmente aí no litoral tiveram mesmo azar, aqui praticamente tudo o que precipitava era neve, apenas nos períodos de menor intensidade lá se ia vendo chuva misturada. Mas ainda assim não o suficiente para acumular, mas já deu para alegrar sem dúvida.
> 
> Mas o Inverno só agora está a começar



Mas foi mesmo na zona costeira de Gaia.. Por exemplo, zonas ha 2km do mar, ja nevava..
Também cai neve no Cais de Gaia, junto ao Rio Douro 

---------------------------------------------

*+0,3ºC*


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Também me parece ilusão, subiu para 3,0...


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Aqui chove, apenas e só


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2009 às 01:25)

ouvi á pouco na radio k estava tb a cair neve em mora e pavia


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

Aqui a temperatura subiu para os 3,1ºC e com tendência para subir!!!
Parece estar a formar-se ums neblina/nevoeiro a Este daqui! Não deve ser bom sinal!!


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

Cruz de Pau (Amora) céu nublado sem precipitação temperatura a subir, já vai nos 4,0ºc.


----------



## João (10 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

cactus disse:


> ouvi á pouco na radio k estava tb a cair neve em mora e pavia



Está mesmo pertinho...


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

mensagem repetida. As minhas desculpas. A neve em Mora e pavia deve-se a outra frente activa que está a atravessar o alentejo.


----------



## cracking (10 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

Afinal por aqui também já pinga...mas a temperatura está em 5.3ºC


----------



## T-Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

dps de estar mais de 10min a janela nao consigo ter a certeza...mas parece mais chuva do q neve...mas como a qtd e tao pouca nao consigo mesmo perceber...nem o chao chega a molhar!


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

agora e na desportiva, pois aqui ja e impossivel cair algo solido, continuo com 5.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

Pois esperemos por amanhã pode ser o grande dia, por aqui tenho 5,0ºC estagnados.


----------



## cracking (10 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

Na minha aldeia Natal nevou toda a tarde. A acumulação foi de +/- 10cm!!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

ZéCa disse:


> Cruz de Pau Amora margem sul a 12 km de Lisboa às 20h tinha 1,8ºc neste momento temperatura a subir já nos 3,6ºc. Neve será ilusão...



moras em k zona da amora ??
Eu tou sempre por aí... 5,8ºc aki em santa marta do pinhal


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

JoãoPT disse:


> Pois esperemos por amanhã pode ser o grande dia, por aqui tenho 5,0ºC estagnados.



Amanhã a que horas?


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

Bom, vou-me deitar, para ver se acordo cedinho e dar uma olhadela ao que se estará a passar nessa altura!!!
Boa sorte a todos para o resto desta madrugada, que seja o mais branca possivel!!!


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

Amanha tem de nevar igual ao dia 29 de  janeiro d 2006


----------



## Acardoso (10 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

boa noite...pois é, por aqui so cairam uns aguaçeiros,inda tive esperança...

sigo com:
pressao:1021.3hpa
vento fraco de NE
registei 1.5mm
temp:1.4º
humid:94%


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Recomeça a descer.Passou dos 2.6ºC para os 2.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

thunderboy disse:


> Amanhã a que horas?



As horas não sei, mas disseram que amanhã é que se previa neve para a maior parte do país, 5,0ºC


----------



## Johnny Storm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

A avaliar pela última imagem de radar (01:00), ainda parece haver esperança! Malta de Peniche e arredores, que tal está a coisa por aí?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

Também já vou esperemos acordar com tudo pintado de branco
Abraços.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:35)

Em leiria desceu dos 4.3 para os 3.8 mas ja nao chove


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 01:36)

Sobe aos poucos, 3,2º e 68%, aqui o Fogueteiro ainda vai tendo as melhores chances (que já são poucas) aqui da zona...


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

cactus disse:


> ouvi á pouco na radio k estava tb a cair neve em mora e pavia



Em que rádio? Mais alguém confirma?, Alguém de Estremoz, Borba Vila Viçosa que confirme?

Já em 2006, passou tudo ao lado. Ainda bem que na altura não estava cá senão dava-me uma coisa má!
Sigo com céu carregado e 1,7ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

Boa noite para estes lados ceu limpo -2ºc e muito gelo nas estradas!!!!
gostaria desde ja saber onde posso encontrar a imagem de satelite para ver os pontos do pais onde ha neve..estou curioso para ver mas la esta so amanha!

alguem sabe qual o site ou postam aqui a imagem amanha?

cumps


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 01:37)

Aqui tenho 2,2ºC e céu coberto ainda não vi chover


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:38)

Bem, vou contar uma caçada frustrante: Fui na esperança de apanhar alguns flocos de neve na Serra de Sintra (Pena que está a 480 m) sai de casa com o carro a marcar 2º chego ao Pisão(alcabideche) com -0.5º, começo a subir  e chego ao pè da Malveira da Serra com 3.0º, chego ao destino final com também 3.0º, começa a chuviscar e sobe para os 3.5º e continua a chover com mais intensidade e passa para os 4.0º.
 Conclusão com 4º é impossivel de ver qualquer coisa(neve) muito frustante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

psm disse:


> Bem, vou contar uma caçada frustrante: Fui na esperança de apanhar alguns flocos de neve na Serra de Sintra (pena que está a 480 m) sai de casa com o carro a marcar 2º chego ao Pisão(alcabideche) com -0.5º começo a subir  e chego ao pè da Malveira da Serra com 3.0º, chego ao destino final com também 3.0º, começa a chuviscar e sobe para os 3.5º e continua a chover com mais intensidade e passa para os 4.0º.
> Conclusão com 4º é impossivel de ver qualquer coisa(neve) muito frustante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bem saiste para nada =\


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

atenção Setúbal e Évora


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

psm disse:


> Bem, vou contar uma caçada frustrante: Fui na esperança de apanhar alguns flocos de neve na Serra de Sintra (pena que está a 480 m) sai de casa com o carro a marcar 2º chego ao Pisão(alcabideche) com -0.5º começo a subir  e chego ao pè da Malveira da Serra com 3.0º, chego ao destino final com também 3.0º, começa a chuviscar e sobe para os 3.5º e continua a chover com mais intensidade e passa para os 4.0º.
> Conclusão com 4º é impossivel de ver qualquer coisa(neve) muito frustante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hum... vou sair agora pra arrábida, se calhar vai-me acontecer o mesmo
5,9ºc e 64%RH
desilusão


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

*2,1ºc*


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

Skizzo disse:


> atenção Setúbal e Évora



Todo o Alentejo poderá ter neve já nas próximas horas, por aqui não sei mesmo


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 01:42)

seqmad disse:


> Sobe aos poucos, 3,2º e 68%, aqui o Fogueteiro ainda vai tendo as melhores chances (que já são poucas) aqui da zona...



arrabida... alguém quer ir ??


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

Sanxito disse:


> hum... vou sair agora pra arrábida, se calhar vai-me acontecer o mesmo
> 5,9ºc e 64%RH
> desilusão



É o mais certo eu que te diga


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

bem despeço me com 5.4ºC ate amanha pessoal, boa sorte a tods


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

Queria que nevasse de manha, porque as fotos ficam melhores
ahaha


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

de 2,6ºC subir para 6,1ºC é mesmo um grande azar..


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 01:48)

Talvez, estou na dúvida, 1º queria ver o que vai acontecer aqui.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Actionman penso k era a RFM , poix estava um camionista a telefonar e k vinha de Espanha , e afirmou ao jornalista " olhe agora tb está a cair uns flokitos, ás vezes mais fortes, aki na regiao , entre mora e pavia k é onde me encontro"...


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Ameaça chuva/neve em Setúbal! 

Será agora?


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

aqui finalmente a temperatura desceu!!! parece que as uvens vieram demasiados cedo e estragaram a coisa!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

seqmad disse:


> Talvez, estou na dúvida, 1º queria ver o que vai acontecer aqui.



por aki já não acredito em nada, com esta temperatura..
6,0ºc


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 01:50)

Boas,



Parece-me que a zona da capital já não vai dar nada...temperaturas já muito altas.


O distrito de Évora está com boas temperaturas para receber o que o radar mostra...toca a esperar (virtude de alentejano)


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 01:51)

Ainda tenho uma esperançazita que a temperatura desça a pique e me traga alegrias mas claro que não passa mesmo de uma esperança..resta-me só desejar boa sorte e parabéns a quem agora levar com ela e que vos traga o elemento branco que tanto gostamos


----------



## Crisogono (10 Jan 2009 às 01:51)

Pois...eu também já vou com 6ºC e parou de chover....

Boa sorte para Évora! Talvez ainda dê algo


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

kikofra disse:


> aqui finalmente a temperatura desceu!!! parece que as uvens vieram demasiados cedo e estragaram a coisa!



A temperatura ai em Leiria desde a 1 que tem vindo a descer (mais coisa menos coisa )


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Em Évora tenho -0.1ºC com céu encoberto


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> A temperatura ai em Leiria desde a 1 que tem vindo a descer (mais coisa menos coisa )



tava aqui a lareira e a ver tv, por isso so vi a temperatura agora, mas o problema deve ter sido as nuvens... Se a temperatura descer mais uns graus amanha e so gelo!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

6,0ºc e 64%RH
e com isto vou ao mac de corroios e acho k sigo pra serra...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

Por aqui as coisas já não vão dar nada  alguma chuvita há 1h15 mas já passou, agora apenas nuvens, estou com 4.7ºC.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

O céu aqui está todo coberto......


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 01:55)

Em Oeiras já vai em 6.7ºC.

Quando começou a chover com a temperatura entre os 3.5ºC e os 4ºC fiquei na duvida pois pareceu-me que vinham alguns flocos minúsculos misturados, mas depois a temperatura disparou devido ao vento fraco que se fez sentir e as esperanças e ver nevar foram-se.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

snowfall4all disse:


> Em Évora tenho -0.1ºC com céu encoberto




Moras em qual parte??


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

kikofra disse:


> tava aqui a lareira e a ver tv, por isso so vi a temperatura agora, mas o problema deve ter sido as nuvens... Se a temperatura descer mais uns graus amanha e so gelo!



Eu tenho estado a acompanhar apesar de nao estar ai. Mas sim amanha é só gelo... mas isso ja nos estamos habituados


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

dpaes disse:


> Moras em qual parte??



Bairro Bacelo


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 01:57)

Parece-me até que nem chover vai por aqui..Azar x2 .


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Aqui nada ainda


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Bem, despeço-me com +0,4ºC
E céu limpo

Espero bem, ter novidaddes de algumas alegrias e "muitas" decepções (que vai haver de certeza)

Boas minimas


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Setúbal 2,3ºc não sai disto o que é maravilhoso com um tempo quase de chuvas mas não chove


----------



## cracking (10 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

Despeço-me com uns inscriveis 6.1ºC!!

Esfumaram-se todas as possibilidades de ver neve...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 02:03)

O *André*, pela Serra da Amoreira, está com 3,7ºC
Choveu, mas nada de _Precipitação Sólida_...



Por aqui, despeço-me com 5,6ºC


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

cactus disse:


> Actionman penso k era a RFM , poix estava um camionista a telefonar e k vinha de Espanha , e afirmou ao jornalista " olhe agora tb está a cair uns flokitos, ás vezes mais fortes, aki na regiao , entre mora e pavia k é onde me encontro"...



Obrigado! 

Bem pessoal acho que me vou fazer à estrada, ela parece não querer nada aqui com a minha terrinha, então vou à caça!

O itinerário será Elvas, Estremoz e depois Évora! O regresso será pelo Redondo e depois Alandroal. Para lá vou pela Auto-estrada que é mais rápido. O meu telelé tem net, mas nunca usei, se conseguir reporto on-line, senão quando regressar. 



Vamos à acção!

Por aqui aspecto ameaçador com 1,5ºC.

Inté!


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

ou vai agora ou nao sei


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

Primeiros flocos de neve agora em évora. Muito pequenos, com -0.1ºC


----------



## Acardoso (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

Bem pessoal...amanha e outro dia
Por aqui caem uns chuviscos e nada mais... estou com 1.1º


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

Bem, aqui volta a descer para os 2.2ºC


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Sanxito disse:


> 6,0ºc e 64%RH
> e com isto vou ao mac de corroios e acho k sigo pra serra...


3,4 agora. Talvez vá, se for paro no miradouro do alto da serra virado para norte


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Em princípio deve estar mesmo a chegar a Évora


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

Bem, a minha longa espera acabou. Espero amanha quando acordar e for para a Arrabida esteja completamente branquinha


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

Pinga em Setúbal!!!


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Bem, a minha longa espera acabou. Espero amanha quando acordar e for para a Arrabida esteja completamente branquinha



E a precipitação?


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

Alguem pode me dizer se só vai nevar agora...... ou se de dia há algo mais para o país??


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

thunderboy disse:


> E a precipitação?



Onde?


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

Segundo o IM, os distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Leiria e Lisboa vão ter céu limpo amanhã, por isso nada de neve


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

seqmad disse:


> 3,4 agora. Talvez vá, se for paro no miradouro do alto da serra virado para norte



perto das antenas, certo ??


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

Aqui está a pingar com 2,5ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

Por aqui aparentemente não aconteceu nada por ai alem, a temperatura variou entre os *4.8ºC* e os *5.6ºC* durante a queda de precipitação. Penso que por aqui já acabou, e deixa-me cada vez mais convencido de que o dia 29/01/2006 foi um verdadeiro "milagre".

Só uma pergunta, o que fez com que a temperatura subisse (ou não descesse) antes de chegar a chuva?


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Onde?


Referes-te à serra ficar branca de gelo ou neve?


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Nao tenho a certeza pk ja vejo mal mas acho q cai agua neve em vfxira neste momento!! Não sei a temperatura mas ta frio


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

snowfall4all disse:


> Primeiros flocos de neve agora em évora. Muito pequenos, com -0.1ºC




Fantástico

Visto que em Lisboa as hipóteses de neve estão desde já anuladas espero que no Alentejo ainda seja possível


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:16)

Aqui ainda nao vi nem um fiapo....


----------



## Crisogono (10 Jan 2009 às 02:16)

Continua a subir...6,1ºC. Chuva nem vê-la a rua até já está quase seca.
Ainda não foi desta 

Vou-me deitar. Boa sorte para os resistentes  e que venham esses registos!


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 02:17)

Sanxito disse:


> perto das antenas, certo ??


É isso, mas começo a duvidar se vale a pena ir lá, vou esperar mais um pouco para ver. E nada de precipitação por estes lados...


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:17)

Mem-Martins, algo estranho aconteceu.

Às 21h os termometros apontavam 2º ... a temperatura continuava a descer, tendo atingido os 0 por volta das 23h30. Começou a chover por volta das 00.30 e já a temperatura estava nos 3º. A esta hora estou com 6.4 nos termometros. Alguem que consiga explicar o que se passou?

Abraços


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:20)

Chove com flocos à mistura


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:21)

Santos disse:


> Chove com flocos à mistura



estás em que zona e com quantos graus?


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2009 às 02:22)

agua neve


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:23)

jppm89 disse:


> Mem-Martins, algo estranho aconteceu.
> 
> Às 21h os termometros apontavam 2º ... a temperatura continuava a descer, tendo atingido os 0 por volta das 23h30. Começou a chover por volta das 00.30 e já a temperatura estava nos 3º. A esta hora estou com 6.4 nos termometros. Alguem que consiga explicar o que se passou?
> 
> Abraços



Penso que aconteceu o mesmo em toda a grande Lisboa.

Provavelmente o ar menos frio vindo do mar fez as temperaturas subirem intensamente.

Por agora chove fraco por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 02:25)

E cai para os 2.0ºC


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:25)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que aconteceu o mesmo em toda a grande Lisboa
> 
> Provavelmente o ar menos frio vindo do mar fez as temperatuas subirem intensamente
> 
> Por agora chove fraco por aqui



Tenho que me mudar para um sitio onde neve. Quero NEVE!!


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 02:28)

dpaes disse:


> Aqui ainda nao vi nem um fiapo....



Agora parou. Eram muito pequenos e quase apenas se viam em contra-luz. Desconfiu que não vai passar disto. Espero estar enganado. Agora -0.3ºC


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

Cá em Évora acho que só lá para as 07:00


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

Boas, por cá tenho -4,7ºC e céu pouco nublado. Esteve a nevar há bocado durante algum tempo com flocos muito pequenos. Apesar da temperatura a neve mantém-se "fofa".


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

snowfall4all disse:


> Agora parou. Eram muito pequenos e quase apenas se viam em contra-luz. Desconfiu que não vai passar disto. Espero estar enganado. Agora -0.3ºC



Ao menos sempre teem qualquer coisinha amigos ... lol


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

será possível ter caído por aqui agua-neve? (lá está não havia melhor hora para este evento? tinha que ser logo á noite) a temp. andou pelos 4.8/5.4ºC pela estação e 3ºC pelo mercurio


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Por aqui esfumaram-se as hipóteses: 4,0 - se a precipitação já tivesse chegado...


----------



## Crisogono (10 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Voltou a chover e com alguma intensidade! Mas lamentavelmente a temperatura continua a subir lentamente.....6,4 ºC, apesar de se ter levantado um vento fraco mas gélido. Penso que é "queixa" geral aqui pela zona de Lisboa.

E agora é que me vou mesmo deitar!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Registo agr 5.2ºC as a 20 minutos tinha 6.0 ºC e agora esta a descer abruptamente seraá  que nos reserva alguma surpresa xD


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 02:31)

Pessoal NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Em ELVASSSS!

IUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:32)

Não acredito que está a nevar em tudo quanto é lado e aqui nada........tenho de ir tomar uns remedios ali porque assim nao da


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:33)

actioman disse:


> Pessoal NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Em ELVASSSS!
> 
> IUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



Boa noticia  
desfruta-a por nós


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 02:34)

squidward disse:


> Por aqui aparentemente não aconteceu nada por ai alem, a temperatura variou entre os *4.8ºC* e os *5.6ºC* durante a queda de precipitação. Penso que por aqui já acabou, e deixa-me cada vez mais convencido de que o dia 29/01/2006 foi um verdadeiro "milagre".
> 
> Só uma pergunta, o que fez com que a temperatura subisse (ou não descesse) antes de chegar a chuva?



Pode ter sido 2 factores:

1 - Invasão de Ar Marítimo. 
2 - Talvez o Aparecimento das próprias nuvens terá proporcionado um pequeno aumento de temperatura.
3 - O Ventro fraco mas ainda assim o suficiente para fazer disparar as
temperaturas.

Mas estou + inclinado para a 2ª e 3ª visto que houve meteoloucos que relataram subidas de temperatura em zonas do interior.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 02:35)

Penso que a festa no Alentejo esteja apenas a começar  Interessante que a intensidade de precipitação esteja agora a aumentar na zona de Lisboa


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

squidward disse:


> estás em que zona e com quantos graus?



Estou entre a Serra do Socorro e Montejunto, estão 2.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

Começou agora a chover moderamente mas uma chuva muito muito geladinha..nota-se 1 ou 2 farrapos minusculos mas são muito raros..e levantou-se o tal vento...


----------



## alsthom1943 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:37)

Neste Momento caem alguns (poucos) flocos de neve nos Arredores de Setúbal


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:37)

pois agora que a chuva acabou é que desces né?

*4.6ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jan 2009 às 02:38)

DECEPÇÃO.  Aqui por Lisboa  chove água no estado líquido A temperatura já vai nos 6,3º C. O ar  marítimo venceu o continental e acho que só vai haver mais uma oportunidade daqui a uns bons anos.


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 02:38)

Agora sim! Agora começou a nevar em Évora, embora ainda fraca, mas é neve!!!


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:40)

snowfall4all disse:


> Agora sim! Agora começou a nevar em Évora, embora ainda fraca, mas é neve!!!




Desfruta por todos os lisboetas, que apenas se contentam com agua no estado liquido. Temperatura por aqui neste momento é desconhecida, mas chove apenas. neve nem ve-la


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 02:40)

Pessoal Setubalense como está a situação por ai ? Vale a pena arrancar para a Arrábida ?


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2009 às 02:41)

snowfall4all disse:


> Agora sim! Agora começou a nevar em Évora, embora ainda fraca, mas é neve!!!





Em BEJA será que também neva esta madrugada????


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:42)

snowfall4all disse:


> Agora sim! Agora começou a nevar em Évora, embora ainda fraca, mas é neve!!!





E pá aqui nao estou a ver nada.... só o céu esta coberto....


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2009 às 02:43)

alsthom estou mesmo perto , na ponta da cidade e ainda não vi nada..


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:43)

Espero que amanha neve no país todo, de uma vez só


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 02:43)

Começou a chover agora, mas com 4,5º e a aumentar. só chuva. Acabou-se... se tivesse chegado 1 hora antes... mas então a temperatura teria subido na mesma...


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:43)

Estou curioso...e a Serra de Montejunto, será que amanha terá uma pontinha branca? Isso era lindo!!


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 02:45)

Johnny Storm disse:


> A avaliar pela última imagem de radar (01:00), ainda parece haver esperança! Malta de Peniche e arredores, que tal está a coisa por aí?



Por aqui a chuva já parou...
A temperatura está nos 6,1ºC a HR nos 86% e 1019.2 hPa.
Neve=0 

Por hoje fico-me por aqui, espero que a malta Alentejana aproveite e desfrute por nós...

Até amanhã... Abraços,


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 02:46)

3,6 ºC aqui nao passa disto!! anda sempre por volta disto a 1h


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 02:47)

dpaes disse:


> E pá aqui nao estou a ver nada.... só o céu esta coberto....



Pois é, isto está fraco. Parece ter sido apenas um aguaceiro muito localizado. Começou bem, abrandou e agora parou. Vamos aguardar ...


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 02:47)

Será que no final deste mês irá nevar no país todo igual em 2006?????????????????


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 02:47)

Malta,


Acordem!! A neve para esses lados já era 


Esta madrugada deverá ser o resto de um dia de todos os sonhos.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 02:50)

Chove ??? em vale figueira nao ... e a temperatura ja vai nos 5 ºC 
ja chuveu a muito agora parou e a temperatura comecou a baixar


----------



## Magnusson (10 Jan 2009 às 02:50)

dpaes disse:


> Será que no final deste mês irá nevar no país todo igual em 2006?????????????????



O que te leva a dizer isso?


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

falava-se ainda ao bocado de neve intensa que estava a cair em castela e leão e que ia entrar no norte de portugal, como e que isso esta a evoluir?


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

Aqui pelo Oeste nada de relevante, muito pouca percipitação como previsto e pouco mais a acrescentar (para já)


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

Aqui por Setúbal chove agora mais 3,6ºC


----------



## canino (10 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

NEVAAAA em Arraiolos


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:51)

Informo que já desisti. Começou a chover de novo, a temperatura aumentou e toca agora os 6.8º. Calculo que diminua depois da chuva, e haja gelo de manha.

Uma grande desilusão.

No final do mes como em 2006 era bonito sim, mas nao vislumbro isso. 

Abraços e boa noite


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:53)

depois destas nuvens, já não existe qualquer possibilidade de precipitação pelo menos até ao final da manha??


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 02:53)

canino disse:


> NEVAAAA em Arraiolos



Olá, isso é aqui perto! Agora que eu ia tirar o cavalinho da chuva ... quer dizer ... da neve. Pode ser que venha 20 km para sul também.

cmpt


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Jan 2009 às 02:55)

Despeço-me por agora. Vou aproveitar o calor dos 6,4º C  para conseguir dormir confortavelmente, sem frio. Para as expectativas que eu tinha, esta é uma temperatura tropical
O que eu receava aconteceu: invasão de ar marítimo. Ainda pode ser que desça. Que diabo, a esperança é a última a morrer. Mas a minha esperança é muito ténue. Por isso, cama


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 02:55)

canino disse:


> NEVAAAA em Arraiolos



Bem vindo

entrada em grande no forum 
parabéns!


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 02:55)

ou o meu termometro esta marado ou algo se passa de errado. Acabou de descer um grau a temperatura, e continua a descer. estou com 5.5 ... e esta a descer ... estao a cair uns pinguinhos ... acredita ... e acredita ...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 02:56)

Boa Noite meteoloucos despeço me com 4.8 ºC.
Se nevar por obra e graças do senhor so amanha ao acordar irei ver 
Ate Amanha


----------



## canino (10 Jan 2009 às 03:01)

Acompanho o forum há algum tempo...e tava à espera da melhor oportunidade pa enviar a 1a msg!mlhor dia que este não podia haver...continuam a cair flocos cada vez com + intensidade


----------



## adiabático (10 Jan 2009 às 03:03)

Boas noites... Já dormi  resolvi fazer o turno da madrugada... Que pena o rumo que isto está a levar aqui... As nuvens estão a entrar de NNO  Parem já! 

Pessoal do norte continental do distrito de Lisboa  vale a pena pensar em ir ao Montejunto ao raiar d'alba?


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:05)

Aqui tem estado a chover já molhou tudo mas dava para a ouvir a cair era agua com 3ºC


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2009 às 03:07)

depois de tanta expectativa, foi uma grande desilusão. a chuva que caiu por volta das hora de jantar não encontrou temperaturas para nevar. 1 oportunidade perdida. k fiasco. parabéns aos sortudos que viram nevar


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 03:09)

pessoal, será que é possível aquelas nuvens em Espanha, darem a volta e passarem por aqui?...se calhar já tou a sonhar demais


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2009 às 03:09)

Cheguei agora a casa.. Que frio, não se pode andar por aí! 

Está tudo gelado, a temperatura varia entre 0ºC e -1ºC, consoante passam as nuvens, que já não ameaçam nada..

Mas pronto, não direi que tirei a barriga de misérias, mas já deu pra ver uns flocos de NEVE durante talvez 1h se tanto, jantava às 21h00 e só reparei por mero acaso, apenas uns farrapos que não chegaram sequer para cobrir totalmente a superfície dos carros. Talvez 0.1/0.3mm, estariam uns 2ºC a 400m (Alt).

Pelo menos, já me livrei de escrever as Janeiras no Tópico para Suicídios!!


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 03:11)

Aqui não passou de chuva gelada(não sei bem avaliar, falta de experiência), mas nada de flocos visíveis, foi por pouco.
Pessoal de Setúbal, alguma possibilidade na Arrábida? 1 ou 2 graus menos no alto da serra podem fazer a diferença... sabem de alguma notícia de lá?


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 03:11)

Voltei agora da *Serra da Amoreira* - ponto mais alto do concelho de Odivelas com 315m de altitude.

Estive lá todo o tempo que choveu, e não vi um farrapo que fosse.
No segundo aguaceiro, por volta das 2h10, as diferentes granulometrias dos pingos de chuva, iludiam os menos atentos, como se neve fosse. Mas não! Eram pingos grossos misturados por entre chuva miúda. Quanto muito, algum sleet derretido. Mas nada de neve.

A temperatura lá em cima variou entre os 3,6ºC e os 4,0ºC.
O vento era fraco de noroeste.

Saí de lá de cima com 3,6ºC e cheguei a casa com 4,4ºC.
Portanto, em cerca de 150m de altitude, a variação de temperatura foi 0,8ºC.


Por agora, aqui na Arroja, a Lua vai brilhando e a temperatura volta a descer.
4,2ºC, 82% de humidade relativa e 0,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2009 às 03:12)

adiabático disse:


> Boas noites... Já dormi  resolvi fazer o turno da madrugada... Que pena o rumo que isto está a levar aqui... As nuvens estão a entrar de NNO  Parem já!
> 
> Pessoal do norte continental do distrito de Lisboa  vale a pena pensar em ir ao Montejunto ao raiar d'alba?



Gostaria muito de te ajudar mas não faço ideia, só pela manhã é que conseguirei ver a serra talvez outro companheiro da zona te possa ajudar melhor.
Acho que o que poderá causar problemas por estes lados, talvez seja o gelo que eventualmente se formará com esta "chuvita" que caiu, pelo que conduzir pela manhã poderá ser complicado; não sei...

Neste momento 1.5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 03:12)

Por aqui, parece que se der algum farrapo será um aguaceiro nos finalmentes  


A coisa, quanto a mim, acabou de morrer.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 03:13)

Eu não vou á secção dos suicidios mas sim á dos homicidios, dou 2 ou 3 tiros no frio pra ver se ele cai de vez...  6,0ºc e 81%RH


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 03:14)

Acho que aqui nao vai cair é nada......


----------



## adiabático (10 Jan 2009 às 03:16)

Ó Sanxito, não atires no frio, não vale a pena matar o morto!


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 03:17)

Também me parece que já não vai dar grande coisa. Fica para a próxima. Cumprimentos para todos. Até depois...


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

Desloca-se agora para o Alentejo, vamos ver se ainda chega com vida ao Algarve..pode ser que ganhe força entretanto.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

Acho q pra ca só de manha  mesmo...


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2009 às 03:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu não vou á secção dos suicidios mas sim á dos homicidios, dou 2 ou 3 tiros no frio pra ver se ele cai de vez...  6,0ºc e 81%RH


Pois é, se fosse lá parece-me que era dupla desilusão, assim foi só uma e não vou aos suicídios... Mas já foi porreiro os -2,1 de ontem.
Vou ficar mais um pouco mas só posto se houver alguma novidade... que não vai haver.
Boa sorte para o Alentejo!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:26)

Aqui chuva moderada com 3,9ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 03:28)

Recomeça a chover moderamente com a temperatura nos 5,9ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 03:29)

NEVE  NEVE


Começou a cair uns farrapos de neve agora mesmo.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:32)

Agora baixou para os 3,6ºc e vai pingando


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 03:35)

Temperaturas às 02h00 segundo o IM:

Mértola: -2ºC
Portimão: -1,7ºC
Évora: -0,7ºC
Castro Marim: 0,1ºC
Setúbal: 0,2ºC
Beja: 1,2ºC
Sagres: 1,5ºC 
Odemira: 2,1ºC
Faro: 3,4ºC


----------



## PDias (10 Jan 2009 às 03:37)

Santos disse:


> Gostaria muito de te ajudar mas não faço ideia, só pela manhã é que conseguirei ver a serra talvez outro companheiro da zona te possa ajudar melhor.
> Acho que o que poderá causar problemas por estes lados, talvez seja o gelo que eventualmente se formará com esta "chuvita" que caiu, pelo que conduzir pela manhã poderá ser complicado; não sei...
> 
> Neste momento 1.5ºC



Boas, eu também só de manhã é que conseguirei ver melhor a serra, mas julgo que não haja nada. Vejo agora é umas nuvens a aproximarem-se por detrás da serra. Neste momento está 1,5ºC .


----------



## Henrique (10 Jan 2009 às 03:37)

Boas noites, sigo com 3.7ºC e a chover, temperatura está a descer.
Despeço-me assim com uma desilusão relativa, pois a esperança não era muita ^^.

p.s: 3.6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2009 às 03:39)

Por aqui segue o mesmo... 5,9ºc e 84%RH
enfim...vou dormir...até amanhã pessoal...
 BOA SORTE PROS ALENTEJANOS


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 03:40)

Também me vou retirar. Aqui estão 3,1ºC.

Boa sorte para os alentejanos, e os algarvios também claro.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:42)

Temperatura a descer 3,4ºC mas a chuva a parar  paras mim não foi desilusão primeiro porque tive temperaturas que não tinha a alguns bons anos por exemplo ter quase 0ºC duas noites seguidas pouco depois da hora de jantar não é sempre que vejo e tive uma bela mínima negativa de -1,8ºc com muito gelo pela manha que não via a muitos anos por Setúbal  se não nevou foi por pouco não vejo chover com 3 ºC todos os anos


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 03:45)

Nevou um bocadito de nada aqui mas nevou...... parecia  mais gelo
ahaua


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2009 às 03:49)

penso que o problema foi que as temperaturas não desceram tanto como tavam previstas no litoral e como tal não neva.


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 03:51)

bem pessoal ate manha!!! boa sorte para esta noite po pessoal do além-tejo e aLLgarves! fica o registo da temp aqui a esya hora 3,33 ºC


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 03:53)

ahauahuah


foi mais gelo.... foi uma coisa ali de 2 , 3 minutos

ahauhaua


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 03:53)

Continua a nevar aqui ...embora seja fraca a precipitação!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 03:55)

Penso que pelas ultimas saídas do modelos o ar frio em altura não era o suficiente para a cota ser 0 na zona de Lisboa, foi por muito pouco porque tirou o frio no dia mesmo  mas o ar frio a 500hpa era de apenas -25º e a 850hpa de -4 com a 533Dan não era o suficiente para a cota 0 mas repito foi por muito pouco...


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2009 às 03:55)




----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 04:04)

Sem dúvida, ás 00h estavam aqui 2,5ºC e precisamente quando a nebulosidade começou a chegar á zona as temperaturas dispararam..talvez a influência do Ar Marítimo também tenha ajudado um pouco.
Na altura em que começou a chover a temperatura aqui era de 6ºC..foi mesmo por um triz.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 04:04)

Despeço-me............. espero que mais logo haja qualquer coisa com força ahuah

até amanha..


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 04:09)

Bem...

Agora intensificou-se a neve 

Pena não serem já umas 7horas


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2009 às 04:27)

Kraliv disse:


> Bem...
> 
> Agora intensificou-se a neve
> 
> Pena não serem já umas 7horas




grande estreia da estação parabens


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 04:34)

spiritmind disse:


> grande estreia da estação parabens








Podes crer 

Acrescentar que a temperatura neste momento é de 1,5ºC (WME200) e o termómetro analógico que está no quintal marca +-1ºC


A neve está a diminuir


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 04:35)

Não consegui adormecer por isso decidi dar mais uma vista de olhos.

Grandes fotos!!


Vejemos a temperaturas no Sul às 03h00:

Aljezur: -3,6ºC (litoral algarvio a liderar  )
Métrola: -1,8ºC
Alvalade: -1,7ºC
Portimão: -1,5ºC
Alcoutim: -1,3ºC
Castro Marim: -0,1ºC
Évora: 0,8ºC
Odemira: 2,0ºC
Faro: 2,3ºC
Sagres: 2,6ºC
Beja: 2,8ºC


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 04:40)




----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 04:47)

Se não acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu aqui o Algarve poderá ser + um contemplado. Despeço-me com a temperatura agora a descer.. 4,6ºC, resto de Boa Noite a todos.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 04:49)

Acho que por muito que suba, pelo menos Aljezur irá ver neve na minha opinião. Espero que mais sítios como Portimão sejam contemplados.


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2009 às 06:09)

Aqui Cruz de Pau (Amora) acordei agora as ruas estão molhadas e a temperatura marca 0,6ºc. Não sei se caiu neve se foi só chuva...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 06:32)

Por aqui 1,7ºC com 72% de humidade. Não sei se será suficiente para quando a precipitação chegar. Em Monchique é que deve estar com boas condições!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 06:33)

Portalegre está toda branca.Eu não acredito que me fui deitar e não vi nevar. O cenário é fabuloso. Neste momento tenho 1.3 º negativos.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2009 às 06:36)

Em Portel está a saraivar há meia hora.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 06:40)

daqui a nada vou dar uma volta pela cidade e mais tarde meto as fotos.


P.S. Está a entrar mais material no interior Norte e Centro !!! http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## luis machado (10 Jan 2009 às 06:53)

Algum colega forista da zona de Monchique nos diz o que por lá se está a passar?


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 06:55)

luis machado disse:


> Algum colega forista da zona de Monchique nos diz o que por lá se está a passar?



Acho que não há nenhum membro da zona de Monchique!
Aqui por Lagoa estou com 1,7ºC e ainda não se passa nada. Não está longe...


----------



## luis machado (10 Jan 2009 às 07:00)

Sigo com 1.5, e depois de uma noite absolutamente clara, o céu começa finalmente a apresentar alguma neblusidade!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 07:02)

Será que vamos ter sorte aqui no Algarve???


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 07:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Será que vamos ter sorte aqui no Algarve???



Acho que sim !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 07:05)

Já está a amanhecer...vislumbram-se os telhados todos brancos. Vou sair. Neste momento -1,5º . Que Outono-Inverno fantástico !!!


----------



## luis machado (10 Jan 2009 às 07:05)

Já acreditei mais... com o nascer do dia pressupoe-se que a temperatura aumente ligeiramente, o que, neste caso poderá ter importância...

A acontecer, suponho que seja apenas em Monchique e Caldeirão, mas cá estaremos para ver (ou não!)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 07:09)

Não sai da cama às 6h, com este frio, para depois não se passar nada...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 07:17)

O céu já está muito nublado e com nuvens de aspecto carregado...a temperatura mantém-se nos 1,7ºC e a humidade desceu para os 72%.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 07:24)

Agora mesmo:






















Continuo com -1,5º Céu limpo...mas parece que  a festa pode não ter acabado!!!! Logo meto mais fotos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

Malta acordei mesmo agora e vou para a serra e estap -01ºC neste momento e a precipitaçao esta a chegar...

Vou-me despachar a ver como e...

Vou ter sorte visto que esta tudo encoberto agora...

Muito gelo nos carros... e frio... agora falta a precipitação mas nao vou esperar por ela aqui...


----------



## luis machado (10 Jan 2009 às 07:32)

]ToRnAdO[;111022 disse:
			
		

> Malta acordei mesmo agora e vou para a serra e estap -01ºC neste momento e a precipitaçao esta a chegar...
> 
> Vou-me despachar a ver como e...
> 
> ...




Achas que vamos ter sorte no Caldeirão?


----------



## Dourado (10 Jan 2009 às 07:40)

luis machado disse:


> Achas que vamos ter sorte no Caldeirão?



Bom dia. Eu penso que sim, vamos ter neve no Caldeirão. Pelo radar do IM já deve estar a chover ou a nevar na serra embora para os lados de Monchique seja mais forte essa possibilidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2009 às 07:41)

Agora sigo com -8,0ºC depois de uma mínima de -8,5ºC. 
Tudo branco imaculado...lindo, lindo!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 07:51)

Pelo radar do IM, parece que a precipitação vai ficar toda presa nas serras...


----------



## Dourado (10 Jan 2009 às 08:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Pelo radar do IM, parece que a precipitação vai ficar toda presa nas serras...



Sim, também não acredito que chegue ao litoral (Faro, Tavira, Portimão) e a chegar já não será em forma de neve porque entretanto a temperatura vai subir. Neve mesmo só em alguns pontos do Caldeirão e mais provável na Foia. Fica para a próxima


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Hoje foi batido o recorde mínimo absoluto da minha estação: -3.1ºC pelas 06:54.

Neste momento está um Sol radioso, mas com umas nuvens (estratos) a leste. Sigo com -2.6ºC , 98% HR.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jan 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia 

Bem ainda nao foi desta que nevou em lisboa fica aqui umas fotos da Serra do Monsanto em Lisboa sem neve hoje ás 07:00. Ainda chuveu durante a madrugada segundo a minha estaçao registou 0.3mm mas nao neveou
FOTOS DE FRACA QUALIDADE (TELEMOVEL)

















TEMPERATURAS DIA 09-01-2009

TEMP MINIMA= 00ºC ás 04:26
TEMP MAXIMA= 7.9ºC ás 12:52

ONTEM ÁS 22:40 ESTAVAO 2.6ºC A TEMPERATURA COMEÇOU A SUBIR ÁS00:40 JA ESTAVA COM 3.8ºC
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMPERATURA MINIMA DIA 10-01-2009 ENTRE AS 00:00 E AS 06:50

TEMP MINIMA= 1,1ºC ás 06:42

DESTAQUE PARA O ALARME DE GEADA FICOU ACTIVO DURANTE TODA A NOITE


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

Só falta precipitação... só!!!!


----------



## rogers (10 Jan 2009 às 08:45)

-5 graus

Que frio! Tudo é gelo lá fora!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2009 às 08:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Agora sigo com -8,0ºC depois de uma mínima de -8,5ºC.
> Tudo branco imaculado...lindo, lindo!



LOL... OITO GRAUS NEGATIVOS em Paços de Ferreira!!  
Isto não é normal!!!


----------



## rogers (10 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL... OITO GRAUS NEGATIVOS em Paços de Ferreira!!
> Isto não é normal!!!



Não é mesmo. Lá fora parece outra cidade. Uma do norte da europa!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

Tendo em conta que já vou com 3,0ºC e 71% humidade, e que a precipitação tarda em chegar cá, parece que já não é desta que acontece por aqui uma pequena surpresa!! Talvez na Fóia tenha caido qualquer coisa. Fica para uma próxima oportunidade...


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2009 às 08:51)

Parabéns aos felizes contemplados 

Eu por aqui desisti quando o psm relatou 3,5/4ºC com precipitação na Pena/Sintra (400m) e o André exactamente a mesma coisa na Amoreira/Odivelas (300m). O destino estava traçado. Ao contrário de que aconteceu em 2006, desta vez ou a precipitação era muito fraca e não ocorreu o milagre alfacinha. Nesse ano de 2006 a queda da precipitação conseguiu baixar a temperatura em cerca de 5ºC para estes lados. Em 2007 não foi tanto, uns 3ºC, mas este ano nem isso. Ou possivelmente aqui no litoral não havia ar frio suficiente em altura que a precipitação arrastasse para baixo. Provavelmente uma mistura de ambas as situações.

Fica para a próxima, já foi um dia memorável para algumas zonas, histórico para o Minho e Grande Porto, que há muito o esperavam (para alguns foram 25 anos) e mereciam. E a neve regressou também ao Alentejo. Coimbra e muitos outros locais viram sleet, o que também já não acontecia há bastante tempo.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2009 às 08:55)

rogers disse:


> Não é mesmo. Lá fora parece outra cidade. Uma do norte da europa!



LINDO!!! 
Eu pouco percebo de meteorologia comparativamente à maioria das pessoas do fórum... .. mas, eu creio que Paços tem também um microclima especial que favorece esta amplitude térmica tão acentuada ao longo do ano... Paços de Ferreira tem um clima que podia perfeitamente ser de uma cidade transmontana... Já o constatamos diversas vezes...E no entanto fica a 25km do Porto.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 08:57)

Porto, estão -3ºC, igualou o recorde que tinha. Lá fora tudo branquinho com geada e gelo. Vou dar uma vista de olhos! 

Esperemos por nova neve no domingo/segunda


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia pessoal, estou com uma directa! 

Bem belo nevão, à moda antiga!  Pena a falta de precipitação e a cota de acumulação estar pelos 300/400 mts, logo só nos pontos mais altos da cidade acumulou alguma coisa de jeito. Apenas quando nevava intensamente, com umas pastas de neve enormes é que ela começava a pegar nos locais mais baixos, mas infelizmente essa precipitação era só aos bocados. Mas vi nevar como nunca em outro lugar. Brutal mesmo! 

Aqui lhes deixo um pedacito, depois faço uma reportagem mais alargada! 

A Praça da Republica (O ponto mais central aqui da aldeia!  )












Acumulação em zonas que tinham grande geada à hora da precipitação





Esta, junto ao Aqueduto da Amoreira o ex-libris da cidade










No Forte da Graça (antigo presidio militar, mal amado pois para aqui vinham muitos dos presos politicos)





Tamanho dos mega-flocos, se levasse com uma coisa desta numa vista ficava cegueta!  





A fazer umas festinhas na menina 





E por último, não me esqueci de vocês. Aliás o gosto em assistir a um fenómeno destes foi multiplicado por cada membro deste espectacular fórum! 





Quando começou a nevar tinha 1,8ºC e no fim da nevada, fiquei com -1ºC.

Um abraço pessoal que ainda vou desfrutar dela. 

Ahhh já me esquecia, fui a Badajoz colocar gasosa para o coche e lá apenas caiu chuva, segundo o que me disseram nas bombas.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Bem, mínima de -4.5ºC e neste momento -3.4ºC. A camada de gelo e geada lá fora é verdadeiramente incrível


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia -0.3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

Boas 

Acordei com *-3,0ºC*, mas agora já subiu para os *-1,3ºC*.

HR: *83%*
P: *1024,2mb/hPa*


----------



## storm (10 Jan 2009 às 09:30)

Por aqui foi a desilusão que ja estava a espera, durante a noite cai um aguaceiro moderado e nada mais

Já se esperava que não cai em todos os lugares, mas já foi bom ter caido alguma coisa


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

Algumas fotos que tirei numa pequena voltinha perto da minha casa (tive de parar logo porque não sentia a mão):


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

Pelo menos caiu em Monchique:

_Frio/Algarve: Neve começou a cair em Monchique pouco antes das 08h00m - protecção civil
10 de Janeiro de 2009, 08:42

Lisboa, 10 Jan (Lusa) - A neve começou a cair em Monchique, no Algarve, pouco antes das 08:00, mas ainda sem causar quaisquer transtornos, adiantou à Lusa fonte do comando distrital de operações de socorro (CDOS) de Faro.

"Fomos informados de que começou a nevar na povoação de Monchique" cerca de dez minutos antes das 08:00, referiu a mesma fonte.

A protecção civil não vai, para já, activar meios para o local, uma vez que cerca das 08:15 não havia ainda "nada a registar".

Àquela hora, a capital do Algarve, Faro, registava cinco graus.

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), o tempo frio, com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, vai continuar até domingo, sendo possível a queda de neve em todas as regiões do litoral até ao Algarve, nomeadamente na região de Lisboa.

Para as regiões do Norte e Centro também há previsão de neve.

O IM prevê que a temperatura mínima suba na segunda-feira com o aumento gradual da nebulosidade e a ocorrência de precipitação.

Devido ao frio, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) aconselha cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.

JH/CMP._

Vou ver se ainda vou a tempo de ir tirar umas fotos!


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

a neve foi uma desilusão, éra tudo ao lado









 mas a minima foi do melhor, -5,4ºC
caiu uma neve fininha durante 10 minutos ai ás 6 da tarde de ontem que ajudou á giada enorme que aqui tenho ainda vou com -2.1ºC
mas com o dia deve ir aos 7 ou 8º


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia. 

Como eu já esperava, não nevou aqui, mas mesmo assim ainda caíram alguns farrapos por volta das 2:45 da madrugada 

Desfaziam-se assim que tocavam no solo, mas notavam-se bem. 

Para além disso nada de jeito.... 

Dados actuais:

4,9º
1023 mb
83% HR
4,6 km/h E-NE

Céu limpo.


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães ainda com 0,2º. Ainda muita neve por derreter aqui.
Deixo-vos um Vídeo do início do nevão de ontem.
Início porque depois saí para trabalhar, na altura em que nevou com muita força, e acumulou em tudo quanto era sítio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de -0.4ºC, neste momento estão 4.5ºC e céu pouco nublado, não sei se esta madrugada caiu alguma coisa (neve) porque estava a dormir.


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

aqui choveu na madrugada e tambem cairam uns flocos.
de manhã era só gelo


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 10:25)

Boas,

Aqui fica o mapa das mínimas de ontem em Bragança.

9-1-2009




Fonte: meteoPT e IM


Hoje a mínima na minha estação foi de -5,8ºC(3:46).

Esta noite tivemos azar,a grande linha de precipitação dirigiu-se para a zona de Salamanca depois de ter deixado um brutal nevão em Valhadolid e as nuvens que apareceram não permitiram termos uma mínima muito muito baixa.

Neste momento -0,2ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

Cheguei agora a casa.Portalegre está espectacular.Tenho fotos fantasticas que mais logo coloco no forum.A sic esta a fazer reportagem.Deve passar no noticiario do almoço.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -1,6ºC neste momento.




Mínima de -5,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

A temperatura continua a subir e o vento continua a fazer-se sentir.

5,2º
5,4 km/h E
83% HR
1023 mb

Na próxima noite as temperaturas já não vão ser tão baixas.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Aqui por Faro bastante frio mas não creio sequer que tenha chovido. Tudo o que chegou de norte, chegou já muito debilitado (núvens médias e altas). 

Teremos de aguardar que o GFS vá confirmando os mapas das 260 horas


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Por aqui, mais uma mínima negativa de -0.3ºC, céu nublado sigo com 4.7ºC e cerca das 8 horas nevou na Vila de Monchique, pena ainda não foi desta que vi neve


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia.
Em Faro estão neste momento 05ºC e wind chill 3.3ºC.
Dew Point nos 0ºC, RH 71%.
Temperatura minima ás 05h30m 0ºC.


----------



## Redfish (10 Jan 2009 às 10:36)

Boas pelas 08:30 de hoje vi uns flokitos de neve por aqui (temperatura 0º), nada mau afinal tou no Algarve.
As temperaturas de hoje estiverem acima das de ontem (-5º 08:00 da manhã)
Actualmente tou com 4º e ceu encoberto.


----------



## galacticos (10 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

bom dia 
em elvas durante a madrugada tb nevou ainda á neve em certos sitios


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Em Castelo Branco, começou a NEVAR por volta das 19h de ontem, mas só reparei que estava a nevar eram já 21h, a seguir ao jantar! Ainda vi nevar mais meia-hora..

Foi coisa pouca, uns farrapos que apenas sarimpitaram a superfície dos carros.. Mas pronto, já é mais do que nada! 

A precipitação já não era intensa (depois de atravessar o sistema central), ainda assim NEVOU, excelente! O frio esse sim, era muito, estavam 2ºC no local onde jantei (400m alt).


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia a todos

Por aqui a mínima ficou em *-6,7ºC* mas foi obtida antes da uma da manhã... a partir daí foi sempre a subir!

Neste momento acabo de ultrapassar a barreira dos *0ºC* em direcção aos positivos.

Esta sol, mas envergonhado!




________________


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 10:55)




----------



## migmor (10 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

Bom dia. Sol radioso vai derretendo a neve.
T.Min esta noite =-2,0ºC
T.Actual = 2,5ºC

Muito cuidado com o gelo na estrada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 11:01)




----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Bem!! Excelentes relatos! O Fórum não parou durante a noite!


Por cá, voltou a cair um Aguaceiro por volta das 5:20, que deixou *1,1mm* acumulados. Infelizmente, a Temperatura estava muito alta (5,3ºC), bem como a Humidade (92%), o que não deixou qualquer esperança para ver Neve...

A Temperatura Mínima de Hoje foi bastante alta (Em comparação com os últimos dias), com *3,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 6,1ºC
Humidade a 66%
Vento a 16,2 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,2ºC/h


----------



## Henrique (10 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

Bom dia!, estou com 5.5ºC, (a subir) e 58% humidade.
Temp mini: 0.3ºC
Ainda há previsão/possibilidade de neve mas penso ser muito menos credivel do que ontem.


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 11:22)

Confirmo queda de água neve por aqui e parece que em Évora foi mais.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

*Estremoz:* Nevou entre as 04h00 e as 05h00 aproximadamente ... Algumas fotografias ...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia. Ficam algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manhã.
Céu com algumas núvens.
Minima de -4,2ºC às 07:05m.
Sigo com -0,9ºC.


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 11:35)

Há muita neve na serra de são mamede? esta tarde vou lá.


----------



## Madragoa (10 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Ora bons dias,aqui fica os meus registos,entre as 03h00,03h30 de hoje, pelo conçelho de sintra e mafra,parque Heolico de Almargem do bispo,(340m) +1 grau ,Parque Heolico Catefica(300m+-)+ 3 graus.e por fim parque héolico de igreja-a-nova(380m+-)+1 grau,nestes tres sitios nevou fraco, cerca de 15 minutos,mas nevou,logico nao deu para acumular,mas foi o que deu.... hoje de manha saindo da minha terrinha almornos.....estava tudo braquinho da geada e +3 graus... abraços  a todos e muito obrigado por partilharem os vossos registos e expriençias                                                  agora em lisboa


----------



## Henrique (10 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

6.7ºC, (a subir em força), RH 55% (a descer).


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 11:43)

Alguém sabe que pode vir a nevar novamente HOJE no norte ou centro?

Há neve a vir novamente de Espanha pela zona de Salamanca! Pelo satélite parece que pode nevar de novo de Bragança a Guarda, e quem sabe pode ser que as nuvens se desloquem de novo mais para o litoral. Quem sabe novamente para o distrito de Viseu e região Douro.

Como está o tempo nas zonas Bragança e Guarda? Nuvens?

Porto: céu limpo, a muita geada derreteu, mínima -2.5ºC, temperatura actual 4ºC, pressão 1016 (a subir)

Ver em http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&sat=ir&type=large


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 11:45)

trepkos disse:


> Há muita neve na serra de são mamede? esta tarde vou lá.



Alguma...mas atenção porque as estradas estão geladas.Tivemos ate á uma hora temperaturas negativas.Na cidade já só há neve nos locais onde não lhe deu o sol.


----------



## tclor (10 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

Uma foto da neve em Loriga, às 11,20, onde se pode notar o limpa-neve em actuação (círculo vermelho).


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Boas, tenho 0,7ºC, 71% e 1024 hPa, céu com algumas nuvens. A mínima foi de -4,7ºC às 2:29. Na zona da cidade onde vivo a neve está a aguentar-se bem.

Parece que sempre nevou no Algarve.


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Alguma...mas atenção porque as estradas estão geladas.Tivemos ate á uma hora temperaturas negativas.Na cidade já só há neve nos locais onde não lhe deu o sol.



Ainda vale a pena ir?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

trepkos disse:


> Ainda vale a pena ir?



Neste momento sigo com 2,4º É como te digo, cá em baixo só ha neve nos locais abrigados.Lá na serra não sei como está. mesmo que não haja muita, é sempre bom vir. Claro que fazer uns 200 e tal km (ida e volta) é um bocadito, mas vale sempre a pena.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 12:14)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 0,5ºC

Agora muito sol e 6,6ºC, 64%HR e vento fraco

E terminou as surpresas a partir de agora neve só nos locais normais e não vai ser já hoje


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Neste momento sigo com 2,4º É como te digo, cá em baixo só ha neve nos locais abrigados.Lá na serra não sei como está. mesmo que não haja muita, é sempre bom vir. Claro que fazer uns 200 e tal km (ida e volta) é um bocadito, mas vale sempre a pena.



Então sempre vou, a ver se no alto da serra ainda vejo alguma coisa


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

Por aqui anda se vêm uns flocos espalhados pelo chão, mas coisa pouca.

Sigo com:
T: *3,0ºC*
HR: *63%*
P:* 1023,9mb/hPa*

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Foto da estação com a mínima





Aqui, o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens pena que não ocorreu precipitação quando tinha esta temperatura.


----------



## C.R (10 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Boas, este é o meu segundo comentário por aqui...
Tenho aparecido e lido os comentários mas não tenho participado...
Aqui, perto de Armamar, (interior, norte a 700 metros de altitude) após uma tarde de queda de neve por vezes intensa, que acumulou cerca de 10 cm, começa agora a derreter...
Espero k volte novamente...
Neste momento está céu limpo com 2ºC…
Será k ainda teremos mais neve na próxima semana?
Bom dia a todos, e bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

por aqui nao nevou mesmo. apenas choveu. A temperatura é diferente do que diz o instituto de meteorologia. Apontam 5.3º para o cacem, no entanto, onde me encontro estou com 3.5º.

Começo a ter algumas nuvens vindas do lado esquerdo da serra de sintra (estando voltado para norte), ou seja do lado do mar. Ameaçam precipitaçao.

Receio que aconteça como ontem, e a temperatura começe a subir e nao neve de novo. Para já ainda sol, farrapos de nuvens e temperatura estavel. Gelo ainda o há. As nuvens mais compactas devem estar para chegar, mas vindo do lado do oceano ...

Alguem sabe se há probabilidade de nevar? tirando o sol, parece um dia como o de à dois anos atrás ...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

Bom Dia a todos..dexculpem a minha ausencia no forum mas tenho estado sem net e tambem tenho andado engripado..esta madrugada nevou em Vendas Novas..ainda tenho algunx flocos que ainda nao derreteram porque estão a sombra..


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Bom dia! Esta noite a mínima foi mais alta: 3.4ºC o que invalidou qualquer tipo de neve...

Nota ainda para a acumulação de precipitação: 0.5 mm 

Neste momento tenho 5.4ºC e 82% de humidade


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

A IOL diz que se preve um manto branco sobre todo o litoral, incluindo lisboa ... 

aqui


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Céu limpo como já e de esperar. O vento é fraco.

Temp: *5,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

jppm89 disse:


> A IOL diz que se preve um manto branco sobre todo o litoral, incluindo lisboa ...
> 
> aqui



Hoje já está fora de hipótese qualquer queda de neva a cotas baixas a acontecer seria ainda possível no Alentejo e Algarve até ao fim do dia mas a chuva acabou e sem chuva não a neve 

6,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

jppm89 disse:


> A IOL diz que se preve um manto branco sobre todo o litoral, incluindo lisboa ...
> 
> aqui



Infelizmente isso é típico desse site IOL. Se reparares essa notícia é de ontem, com a actualização de hoje com a neve em monchique, junta-se a seguir um grande dose de sensionalismo e dá nesses disparates!


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 12:40)

Realmente nem tinha reparado. A noticia é de ontem as 15h praticamente.

O que tinha dito anteriormente das nuvens, desfez-se completamente. As nuvens começam a desaparecer por cima da serra ...  Parece que nao há mesmo hipoteses de nevar. bah


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

Neste momento tenho *7,3ºC*, e a Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de 8,2ºC

Ontem...

_12:42 *8.7 °C*  -3.2 °C  1020.9hPa  SUDESTE 9.3km/h  9.3km/h  43% 0.0mm  CLR_

Estou com -1,4ºC, que Ontem, à mesma hora!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Acabei de chegar de Monchique. Fui para lá assim que soube que tinha nevado, mas quando lá cheguei, apesar das temperaturas baixas (2ºC na Fóia), já não havia quaisquer vestigios de neve!!!
Nem sequer deu para uma foto de um pequeno montinho de neve. Apenas de um pequeno lago congelado.

Faltou maior quantidade de precipitação para que a situação perdurasse por mais tempo. Enfim...!!

Fica no entanto o registo que este evento trouxe mesmo neve de Norte a Sul do Pais, inclusivé Algarve!

Agora sigo com 9,8ºC em Lagoa!!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui a minima foi de -5.2ºC

neste momento sigo com 5.1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Neste momento:

T:* 4,2ºC* (a descer repentinamente)
HR: *61%*


----------



## FSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

Excelente episódio de neve, aguardado por muitos nós há muitos anos!!

É pena que toda a gente soubesse que ia nevar à excepção das autoridades competentes:

" Na A4 -IP4 e A7, pessoas ficaram retidas toda a noite sem qualquer apoio e vem o comandante duma Corporação de Bombeiros dizer NÂO ESTAREM PREPARADOS PARA ESTAS SITUAÇÔES, incrível não é ?? GASTA a PROTEÇÂO CIVIL MILHÔES DE EUROS EM SIMULACROS, todos nós sabemos que os resultados correm todos muito, mas muito bem, SÓ QUE NA PRÁTICA NÃO ESTÃO PREPARADOS e lá vai o nosso dinheiro para ajudar a encher os bolsos de alguns." Publico 2009-11-10 - Comentário de um leitor.

Estou completamente de acordo, vejam nos noticiarios: "dezenas de pessoas retidas num autocarro sem ajuda das autoridades". 
É mau por 3 razões:
1º Quem deixou passar o autocarro para uma zona intransitável. 
2º Por que é que está intransitável, não sabiam que ia nevar/formar-se gelo? 3º Que anda a protecção civil a fazer ? 
Casaquinhos vermelhos, alto equipamento, muito barulho quando passam, a parecer que fazem muito, video-conferencias com o IM e afinal quando as coisas acontencem, desastre. Culpados? Nunca há. E andam aí uns com fatinho por baixo e colete da protecção cívil a dar entrevistas a dizer que está tudo controlado. Perderam a vergonha....


Ainda bem que " nevões são raros" segundo  o secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, José Medeiros

Há que criar um link daqui do meteopt para a protecção civil a ver se acordam!

Desculpem o desabafo mas cada vez entendo melhor quem emigra.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Já voltou a subir..

T: *5,1ºC*
HR:* 61%*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

FSantos disse:


> Estou completamente de acordo, vejam nos noticiarios: "dezenas de pessoas retidas num autocarro sem ajuda das autoridades".
> É mau por 3 razões:
> 1º Quem deixou passar o autocarro para uma zona intransitável.
> 2º Por que é que está intransitável, não sabiam que ia nevar/formar-se gelo? 3º Que anda a protecção civil a fazer ?
> Casaquinhos vermelhos, alto equipamento, muito barulho quando passam, a parecer que fazem muito, video-conferencias com o IM e afinal quando as coisas acontencem, desastre. Culpados? Nunca há. E andam aí uns com fatinho por baixo e colete da protecção cívil a dar entrevistas a dizer que está tudo controlado. Perderam a vergonha....



 
 
 ​


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

VERGONHA.... ESTE PAIS É UMA VERGONHA!!!!!

Os indivíduos da protecção civil são uns incompetentes!!! Nos outros países isto não acontece!!!

Isto é pior que um país do 3º mundo!!

Rua com eles!!


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

cardu disse:


> VERGONHA.... ESTE PAIS É UMA VERGONHA!!!!!
> 
> Os indivíduos da protecção civil são uns incompetentes!!! Nos outros países isto não acontece!!!
> 
> ...



A protecção civil estava à espera de neve só à cota 700, preparou-se para isso. O IM é que andou a dormir.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

Dados actuais:

7,1º
1022 mb
5,7 km/h NE
72% HR

Esqueci-me de referir que desde as 0 horas ja tenho um acumulado de *1,8 mm*.


----------



## CidadeNeve (10 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

Olá a todos. O dia segue solarengo, mais ou menos encoberto, frio... 

As reminiscências da noite de ontem estão no youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nevão+na+covilhã+9+de+Janeiro&search_type=

Procurem Nevão na Covilhã 9 de Janeiro. Desculpem não colocar aqui os vídeos mas o fórum já está sobrecarregado o suficiente! 

cumps


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

Parabéns aos contemplados pela neve no Alentejo e Algarve

por aqui o máximo que pode ter ocorrido foi agua-neve durante a noite passada, mas nada mais que isso. Em relação ao Montejunto há novidades?


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

A temperatura anda só aqui a rondar os* 5,6ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado.
Vento de nulo a fraco.

HR: *58%*
P: *1023,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Boa Tarde 
Sigo com :

Temp actual: 7.1ºC/ UTC 13:40
Temp ao sol: 8.9ºC/ UTC 13:40
Ponto Condensação: 1.4ºC/ UTC 13:40
Pressão: 1020.1Hpa UTC 13:40
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 5.3 km/h UTC 13:40
Escala de Beaufort :1 Aragem
Direção do Vento: W UTC 13:40
Temperatura do vento: 6.7ºC UTC 13:40
Humidade Relativa: 64 % UTC 12:26
Chuva Precipitação: 0.3mm UTC 12:26
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo UTC 12:26
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 13:47)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns aos felizes contemplados
> 
> Eu por aqui desisti quando o psm relatou 3,5/4ºC com precipitação na Pena/Sintra (400m) e o André exactamente a mesma coisa na Amoreira/Odivelas (300m). O destino estava traçado. Ao contrário de que aconteceu em 2006, desta vez ou a precipitação era muito fraca e não ocorreu o milagre alfacinha. Nesse ano de 2006 a queda da precipitação conseguiu baixar a temperatura em cerca de 5ºC para estes lados. Em 2007 não foi tanto, uns 3ºC, mas este ano nem isso. Ou possivelmente aqui no litoral não havia ar frio suficiente em altura que a precipitação arrastasse para baixo. Provavelmente uma mistura de ambas as situações.
> 
> Fica para a próxima, já foi um dia memorável para algumas zonas, histórico para o Minho e Grande Porto, que há muito o esperavam (para alguns foram 25 anos) e mereciam. E a neve regressou também ao Alentejo. Coimbra e muitos outros locais viram sleet, o que também já não acontecia há bastante tempo.



em 2006 a diferença poderá ter sido pelo facto de ser causado por uma célula convectiva, tem mais tendência a baixar muito a temperatura (lembro-me que houve trovoada á mistura), desta vez eram apenas nuvens medias/baixas. Poderá ter sido também uma das causas de não haver maiores surpresas.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 13:50)

Mapa das mínimas de hoje em Bragança.

10-1-2009





Fonte: meteoPT e IM


Neste momento 4,4ºC, 63%HR, 1019hPa, -2ºC de ponto de orvalho e céu muito nublado.

Esta entrada fria rendeu até agora 1mm (2 a 3 cm de neve), mas a neve no pluviometro ainda não descongelou toda.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

CidadeNeve disse:


> As reminiscências da noite de ontem estão no youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nevão+na+covilhã+9+de+Janeiro&search_type=
> 
> Procurem Nevão na Covilhã 9 de Janeiro. Desculpem não colocar aqui os vídeos mas o fórum já está sobrecarregado o suficiente!



Foi criado no fórum, um tópico destinado às imagens e vídeos deste evento:

Gelo e Neve - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009

Toca a postar tudo quanto tenham pessoal.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 13:58)

Dados actuais:

7,4º
1022 mb
72% HR
5,4 km/h E-NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Boas tardesPois é,o fenómeno por aqui ontem há noite só dei para ver no ar por várias vezes durante a noiteainda não foi desta vez,mais uma vez a vê-la ao longe,mas ainda não perdi a esperança de haver por aqui este inverno,porque este inverno vai ser um dos tais de há muitos anos.

Bom,deixando de brincadeiras na neve este inverno,nos precisamos é de muita porque isto está a ficar mal mas muito mal,por aqui ribeirinhos e rios está tudo na mesma de  há varios meses,secos

Hoje o dia por aqui acordou de céu limpo e com muito minima -1.0ºC,neste momento estão havir uma nuvens na direção NE com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 6.5ºC pressão 1021.2hpa com 54%hr.

Mais uma vez parabéns ai há rapaziada que ficaram todos brancos


----------



## Henrique (10 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

Temp. 9.1ºC
RH. 39%

Que calor  =S


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

Aqui por Setúbal agora não está sol e a temperatura é de 7,2ºC um dia muito frio o mais frio até agora


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Bem ontem o dia foi memorável, e o sleet regressou à cidade do Porto durante alguns instantes 

Minima de ontem foi 1,1ºC, a mais baixa do ano.

Por agora sigo com 8,4ºC.


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Parabéns a todos que viram neve, se calhar foi a ultima vez este ano em muitos sitios, a partir daqui chega o calor Desértico ao Alentejo


----------



## PDias (10 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

squidward disse:


> Parabéns aos contemplados pela neve no Alentejo e Algarve
> 
> por aqui o máximo que pode ter ocorrido foi agua-neve durante a noite passada, mas nada mais que isso. Em relação ao Montejunto há novidades?



Bom dia, por aqui o máximo que aconteceu foi cair água-neve e foi coisa muito pouca e breve. Quando o dia nasceu a imagem que tinha da Serra de Montejunto era a mesma de todos os dias, não se vislumbrava qualquer indicio de neve. Agora o céu está limpo com vento fraco e 7,0ºC.
Aguardemos pela próxima entrada  para ver se também somos comtemplados com o manto branco. Um abraço para todos que foram presenteados pela neve especialmente os Alentejanos e Algarvios que raramente como nós podem presenciar estes cenários de neve.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Lá fora está tudo bastante frio ainda.

T: *4,8ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1023,0mb/hpa*


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

E depois da neve, vem o degelo!

Acho que a neve acumulada nos pluviometros das estações de Trancoso e Cabril está agora a derreter. 






-------------------------

Por aqui sigo com uns escaldantes 8,0ºC.


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns aos felizes contemplados
> 
> *Eu por aqui desisti quando o psm relatou 3,5/4ºC com precipitação na Pena/Sintra (400m) e o André exactamente a mesma coisa na Amoreira/Odivelas (300m)*. O destino estava traçado. Ao contrário de que aconteceu em 2006, desta vez ou a precipitação era muito fraca e não ocorreu o milagre alfacinha. Nesse ano de 2006 a queda da precipitação conseguiu baixar a temperatura em cerca de 5ºC para estes lados. Em 2007 não foi tanto, uns 3ºC, mas este ano nem isso. Ou possivelmente aqui no litoral não havia ar frio suficiente em altura que a precipitação arrastasse para baixo. Provavelmente uma mistura de ambas as situações.
> 
> Fica para a próxima, já foi um dia memorável para algumas zonas, histórico para o Minho e Grande Porto, que há muito o esperavam (para alguns foram 25 anos) e mereciam. E a neve regressou também ao Alentejo. Coimbra e muitos outros locais viram sleet, o que também já não acontecia há bastante tempo.


Comigo foi exactamente o mesmo e com esses 2 relatos 
Mas hoje de manha que li aqui no fórum que no Cacém nevou,sendo muito perto daqui ainda pensei que tinha havido uma surpresa...Mas não me parece,nem água-neve
Foi por pouco,muito pouco mesmo... Menos 1 grau/2 e tinha nevado á cota 0 na zona da grande Lisboa...Foi uma excelente entrada fria!


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Dados actuais:

7,7º
1022 mb
69%
5,4 km/h NE


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

estão a frormar-se alguns cumulus e em tras os montes o ceu deve estar nublado.
será que isto vai acontecer:



http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/meteosf9.jpg/1/w600
vá lá é bom sonhar:lmao:


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

trepkos disse:


> Parabéns a todos que viram neve, se calhar foi a ultima vez este ano em muitos sitios, *a partir daqui chega o calor Desértico ao Alentejo *


 em Janeiro?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

stormy disse:


> estão a frormar-se alguns cumulus e em tras os montes o ceu deve estar nublado.
> será que isto vai acontecer:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Por aqui estão 1.6ºc tive uma mínima de -5.7ºc  caem alguns flocos de neve o céu esta muito nublado.
ate logo!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 15:21)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui o máximo que aconteceu foi cair água-neve e foi coisa muito pouca e breve. Quando o dia nasceu a imagem que tinha da Serra de Montejunto era a mesma de todos os dias, não se vislumbrava qualquer indicio de neve. Agora o céu está limpo com vento fraco e 7,0ºC.
> Aguardemos pela próxima entrada  para ver se também somos comtemplados com o manto branco. Um abraço para todos que foram presenteados pela neve especialmente os Alentejanos e Algarvios que raramente como nós podem presenciar estes cenários de neve.



Raramente, raramente não é bem assim. Este ano é já a terceira vez. Mas já agora obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

Boas tardes, hoje pelas 2h 30m sensivelmente da manhã de facto a chuva chegou, mas mesmo só isso chuva..começou a cair marcava a minha estação 6,1ºC o que tornou logo impossivel as surpresas, mas ainda assim era uma chuva gelada e vislumbrava-se 1 ou outro floco perdido que derretia ao chegar ao chão, ainda assim não fiquei triste de todo uma vez que esta Frente Fria proporcionou-me atingir a bonita e geladinha temperatura histórica de -0,2ºC .
Neste momento Vento nulo e temperatura nos 8,9ºC .


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Espero bem que as previsões errem e esta célula depressionária traga mais manchas nebulosas vindas de leste. Pode ser que quer hoje à noite, amanhã ou nos dias seguintes, novas manchas de precipitação se aproximem vindas do interior para as zonas de Portalegre e Guarda e bragança e daí caminhem para toda a região centro e até norte ou sul!

Parece que por vários motivos o inverno de 2008-2009 vai ser bem frio (entre eles fase negativa da circulação atlântica, la nina, baixa actividade solar)  Pode ser que esta situação de frio de leste se mantenha ainda pela próxima semana!

O que é certo é que a circulação dos westerlies do atlântico não está a ser tão constante como noutros anos e muitas vezes traz anticiclones de bloqueio vindos do norte da europa como o actual, correntes de norte como os nevões de dezembro, depressões a sul, e claro até circulação este-oeste (que foi o que trouxe a neve a Lisboa em 2006)! 

Pode ser que depois deste anticiclone se ir mais para leste, haja alguma depressão que venha pelo sul e fique aí bloqueada, arrastando de novo ar de este ou nordeste.  ou pode ser que por e simplesmente venham mais nuvens e neve como está a acontecer...

Sigo no Porto, mínima -2.5ºC, máxima e temperatura actual 8.5ºC: céu quase limpo, algumas nuvens muito distantes a leste... acho que deve nevar de novo na zona centro junto à fronteira.  a julgar pelo satélite parece que a maior *possibilidade de nova NEVE* seja em *Portalegre *e *Guarda*, que poderiam depois deslocar-se para as zonas de *Coimbra *e *Viseu*.




stormy disse:


> estão a frormar-se alguns cumulus e em tras os montes o ceu deve estar nublado.
> será que isto vai acontecer:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde... a neve por aqui começou a derreter... no entanto há ouco ainda cairam alguns farrapos, mas nada de significativo...


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2009 às 15:34)

O IM elevou o alerta de amarelo para laranja para todo o sul do país para hoje por baixas temperaturas depois de nas 2 últimas madrugadas manterem o amarelo? 

Está ligeiramente mais frio do que ontem no zenit do dia mas não sei de onde espera o IM mais frio...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

Observando as imagens de satelite mais actuais, parece-me que ainda podem ocorrer surpresas. A depressão está no sul da PI com trajectoria E-W.

Aqui fica o link duma imagem da PI hoje de manha.Vê-se perfeitamente o Norte carregado de neve e também aqui em S.Mamede.

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain.2009010.terra.250m


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Por cá o céu encobriu completamente.Assim numa horita.



interessanteaqui os cumulus pairam sobre os pontos mais elevados mas são poucosesperemos, pode ser que haja um aguaceiro fraco lá para a noite devido ao efeito orografico dos montes ás vezes os microclimas dao nisso


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Fantástico...apreciem:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain.2009010.terra.721.250m


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 15:46)

Talvez, não me parece que traga muita precipitação mas de facto está a deslocar-se + para o Litoral.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 15:52)

Dados actuais:

8,1º
1022 mb
67% HR
3,9 km/h NE


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Nevou na serra do Caldeirão?


----------



## Madragoa (10 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Confirmo,Stormy,aqui por almornos,almargem do bispo, tenho o ceu a ficar  nublado por cumulos,a este,e noroeste,montachique,socorro,igreija-a-nova,muito frio o dia por aqui.sigo com 5 graus


----------



## Jimmy (10 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Registei-me apenas hoje e confesso desde já que sou um tipo um pouco 'verde' nestas andanças. No entanto a pouca geografia que sei permite-me afirmar com alguma certeza que muito dificilmente nevará em Coimbra mesmo que no resto do país isso aconteça. Desde há uns anos que constato que em Coimbra as temperaturas são sempre mais quentes do que a mínima e maiores que a máxima que prevêem. Isso a meu ver deve-se ao facto de toda a cidade de Coimbra se situar num grande vale abrigando-a bastante do vento.(Apenas as zonas mais altas têm altitude suficiente para 'superar' esse vale. Esta situação geográfica aliada á cota da cidade, que penso que seja pouco mais de 50m em relação ao nivel do mar faz com que seja muito dificil nevar em Coimbra, é mesmo necessário uma Senhora Entrada Fria.


Por exemplo, nevou relativamente perto de Coimbra, tive informação das localidades de 'Vale de Colmeias' (+/-12km) e de Vale de Açor e Sr. da Serra (entre 6 e 10km) mas são zonas mais elevadas e não terá sido uma precipitação por aí além.

Houve uma altura ontem á noite entre as 21 e as 23 e30 em que se registou queda de precipitação em Coimbra mas a temperatura não era baixa o suficiente para formação de neve a meu ver.

Sobre qualquer erro que eventualmente tenha dado, deixo desde já as minhas desculpas e agradeço respectiva correcção.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

Bem vindo ao Fórum Jimmy


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2009 às 16:01)

Na Guarda, apenas não há neve (referindo-me à zona baixa da cidade) na estrada. De resto, casas, passeios, continua tudo pintado de branco. Na zona alta da cidade, acredito que possam existir situações mais complicadas devido ao gelo.
O sol ainda não espreitou e mantém-se o céu muito nublado, no típico "céu de neve", para quem conhece. Vou manter-me atenta e tentar actualizar-vos se houver motivos para tal.


----------



## Snow (10 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

No rescaldo de mais um evento fantástico, há alguma notas a reter.

Primeiro o facto de ter-mos episódios de neve a cotas perto do zero com uma maior frequência, 3º nos últimos 4 anos.

Segundo o facto de ter-mos algumas indicações que iremos ter um inverno mais próximo dos invernos de décadas mais antigas. Existiram uns anos que até a neve na Serra da Estrela era escassa.

Depois e mais grave, a ineficiência do IM (cotas 700m) e da protecção cívil, quanta gente retida pela neve, sem autoridades por perto? 

Na europa neve e muito, e quantas situações destas ocorrem?

Temos que ser um pouco mais profissionais.

Abraço e parabéns a todos que foram contemplados pela neve, que eu também fui. (25 anos depois a neve caiu e acumulou pouco, mas ainda se mantém em zonas abrigadas).


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

boa tarde meteoloucos!!
vou contar as noticias da noite passada...
por volta das 23h55m subi ao forte do alqueidão (439mts) estava a cair água-neve, ou seja espectativas a sairem furadas não contente com a situação parti em direcção à serra de montejunto quando lá cheguei por volta da 1h45m estava a nevar, sim mesmo a nevar mas devido à chuva que caíu antes não havia acumulação de neve e também outro dos factores foi ter nevado por apenas 20m.. foi coisa pouca..  logo à noite quando estiver do casa já posto um video que fiz no alto da serra de montejunto durante a queda de neve.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

4,4ºC, 62%HR, 1020hPa e céu muito nublado.

A neve vai derretendo na cidade apenas se mantêm nas zonas abrigadas.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Fantástico...apreciem:
> 
> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain.2009010.terra.721.250m



Fantástico mesmo!

Uma imagem de 7Mb, mas que vale mesmo a pena o clicar no link que o *MeteoPtg* referiu e ver a imagem em tamanho grande!







Se não estou em erro a imagem de satélite foi captada às 11h20.
Ainda com sol, grande parte da região norte mantinha-se branca.

E já agora, reparem na zona de Madrid.
Uma planície de neve!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

AnDré disse:


> Fantástico mesmo!
> 
> Uma imagem de 7Mb, mas que vale mesmo a pena o clicar no link que o *MeteoPtg* referiu e ver a imagem em tamanho grande!
> 
> ...



É incrivel...!!!E desta vez não ficou toda em Espanha !!! hehehe


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

A máxima até ao momento por aqui foi de apenas 8,6ºC
Agora tenho 7,7ºC e vento fraco algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu espero que limpe para ter uma boa mínima


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

MeteoPtg disse:


> É incrivel...!!!E desta vez não ficou toda em Espanha !!! hehehe



Desta vez o Norte foi mesmo o grande contemplado, reparem que para cima da linha da fronteira Portuguesa com a Galiza, quase não há neve. Desta vez ficamos com tudo


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

Últimos  dados da minha estação:

8,2º
1022 mb
7,2 km/h E-NE
65% HR


----------



## Manuel Brito (10 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Boas. Em Faro estou a marcar 11ºC neste momento.
Pressão 1019Hpa, orvalho 01ºC e RH 51%.
Céu pouco nublado. Minima ás 05h30m de 00ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 16:45)

Cada vez mais nebulosidade, vinda de leste. Aparecem as primeiras nuvens negras!!! Desconfio que....hehehe ainda vou ter sorte outra vez.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Por Castelo Branco, o frio vai apertando, às 16h marcava 4.8ºC!! 

Depois do ceu limpo pela manhã, ficou praticamente encoberto pelas 14h, tendo vindo gradualmente a dispersar-se as nuvens, que a esta hora são também menos espessas. 

Hoje não chegou a ocorrer precipitação.. 

Mas a temperatura hoje, deverá cair bem, não tarda muito!


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

muito frio e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus nas areas mais elevadas como alqueidao ( sobral) e carvalha ( ponto mais alto do concelho de arruda com 400mts).
Tactual 7Cº e a descer rapido
boas a todos

ps o qué q se passa com os smiliesdesculpem mas acho-os um pouco feios....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 17:02)

Sigo com 3,2º.Céu muito nublado, com nuvens cada vez mais espessas.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes céu nublado com *7.5ºC*

Esta noite por volta da meia noite começou a nevar e ainda nevou bem durante uma meia hora. Ela começou logo a pegar nos carros e nos passeios.
O problema é que depois veio a chuva ainda com alguns farrapos a mistura mas a neve que tinha caido antes derreteu logo.
Por volta das 4.00h ainda caia alhuns farrapos no meio da chuva

Haverá alguma possibilidade de ela voltar hoje?


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

Olá a todos!!!!!

Agora quer dizer que acabou neve....


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

De acordo com o radar de Loulé há neste momento manchas de precipitação na Andaluzia Ocidental e parece que se estão a aproximar do interior alentejano e do sotavento algarvio... nevará?


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

Temperatura nos 8.3ºC e a descer. Céu a tornar-se nublado.


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

frederico disse:


> De acordo com o radar de Loulé há neste momento manchas de precipitação na Andaluzia Ocidental e parece que se estão a aproximar do interior alentejano e do sotavento algarvio... nevará?



e eu nao mereco nada


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

thunderboy disse:


> . Céu a tornar-se nublado.


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

Aqui nao teve nada...... só  caiu uns fiapos de  gelos bem pequenos... na madrugada



é....... espero que venha outra massa fria este mês

ahaah


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Céu com algumas núvens.
1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

Se estivesse em Madrid até fugia hehehe vão levar em cheio com um nevão

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:27)

dpaes disse:


> Aqui nao teve nada...... só  caiu uns fiapos de  gelos bem pequenos... na madrugada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é dificil acontecer outra entrada fria tao severa como estatalvez possamos assistir a vigorosas frentes com muita animaçao o que já seria optimo


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

O sol pôs-se há minutos.
E a temperatura já está nos 6,8ºC.

Hoje a máxima, foi igual à de ontem: 8,4ºC.

Sem nuvens, vamos ver até onde desce hoje...


----------



## Jimmy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:32)

Nah... Não é este ano de facto.

São 17 e 32 e lá fora devem estar pouco mais de 4ºC.  Para o ano talvez os Deuses Nórdicos nos presenteiem com mais uma senhora Entrada Fria mas daquelas valentes!


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

boas por aqui ceu limpo e sigo com 6.5ºc and droping


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui também 6,5ºC e a descer..


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

Boa tarde!
Ora, a noite foi então decepcionante...
Ainda me levantei às 3 e qualquer coisa, quando ouvi chover, mas era mesmo só chuva, nada de neve... Paciência, há que aguardar pela próxima vez...
Em relação a temperaturas, hoje a mínima foi mais elevada, com 2.6ºC, mas em compensação a máxima foi a mais baixa destes dias com 7.9ºC.
De momento, céu limpo com a temperatura a descer rapidamente, estando agora com 6.4ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Boas pessoal, vim do Montejunto e posso dizer-vos que já ganhei o dia
Lá em cima no topo ao pé do quartel, havia zona ainda com Neve/Gelo  levei o termómetro de mercúrio e coloquei-o á sombra, pois ás 16h marcava 2ºC e sempre a descer, impressionante!! 
o cenário deveria ser bastante interessante hoje de manhã

Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei no Montejunto há bocado

































espero que gostem


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

Este é o meu Post número 1000. 

Aproveito para dizer (nesta ocasião de festa ) que a partir de agora estou temporariamente sem estação. 

Como já devem de ter visto, vendi-a. Mas não se preocupem, pois trago-vos muito boas notícias. Em breve terei uma nova estação a debitar dados online em tempo real. Estou neste momento a trabalhar na construção do meu site pessoal, que é outra das novidades. Em breve estará online o MeteoCorroios.  

Quanto à estação já vem a caminho. 

Espero que tenham gostado das novidades.

Como não tenho estação vou comentando o tempo aqui "por alto". Mesmo sem estação meteorológica nada detém este gosto pela meteorologia.  

Neste momento céu limpo, muito frio e a lua brilha no céu, grande e bem alta. Vento fraco. 

Peço aos administradores e moderadores que não levem a mal este "Off-Topic", apenas queria dar as boas novidades a todos. 

Espero que este seja só mais um Post na minha participação, e que este seja apenas mais um ano, nos muitos que hão-de vir como utilizador deste fórum.


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Desce bem a temperatura por aqui.
Temperatura actual na Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira):

4,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Boas noitesmais um dia de inverno que se passou com algum sol

De tarde o céu esteve muito nublado com algumas abertas,neste momento vai limpando com a temperatura a descer

Dados actuais 2.8ºC pressão 1023.9hpa com 71%hr.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

ola,

por aqui hoje minima de -5.2ºC maxima de 7.6ºC

neste momento: 1.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Cá 1,3 º Mais uma noite gélida ai a chegar!!! Já consultaram este site? Interessante !!!

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Port&rank=100&ano=2009&mes=01&day=10&hora=18&Enviar=Ver 

É só clicar no Pais e cidade pretendida.

http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

Boa tarde gente meteorológicamente incansável.
Depois de um dia de emoções fortes e de uma noite gélida *(-8,5ºC)*, tive de ir trabalhar...gelo e mais gelo pelo caminho mas lá me desenrasquei.
Agora chegado a casa ainda tenho neve com fartura para apreciar e a temperatura lá vai caindo, caindo...
Já tenho *-0,5ºC* e a cair, cair...


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 18:30)

4graus!!!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *4,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

Sigo com 2.5ºC. A máxima não ultrapassou os 5.8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Aqui estou com 6,6ºC!! Parece que vai estar ainda mais frio que ontem...


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

Há neve pra alguém hoje??


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

Neste momento o Vitória de Guimarães está a jogar, ainda há alguma neve que restou numa parte do campo em que o sol não bateu


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

Lightning disse:


> Este é o meu Post número 1000.
> 
> Aproveito para dizer (nesta ocasião de festa ) que a partir de agora estou temporariamente sem estação.
> 
> ...



Antes de + Parabéns pelo Milésimo Post Vizinho , e aproveito também a deixa para informar que lá para Fevereiro/Março deverei receber uma Nova Estação tal como a tua com dados online e a tempo real o que penso que vai ajudar e bastante na divulgação de dados climatológicos para estas zonas. E como 2 cabeças pensam melhor do que uma era muito bom se se verificasse um MeteoCorroios e um MeteoAlmada


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Alguem me pode explicar o que é o Hr.Med que vem expresso em precentagem? Sou novato nestas coisas ...


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

Já vai nos 5.7ºC. Ainda À 3/4 min estavam 5.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

jppm89 disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar o que é o Hr.Med que vem expresso em precentagem? Sou novato nestas coisas ...



É a Humidade Relativa do Ar


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2009 às 18:57)

Minima de -4,5ºC
Agora estão -0,6ºC
Imagem hoje à saida de Trancoso hoje pelas 14h00


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 18:58)

jppm89 disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar o que é o Hr.Med que vem expresso em precentagem? Sou novato nestas coisas ...



É a Humidade relativa média do ar.
Quanto mais baixa for a percentagem, mais seco o ar está.
Quanto mais alta, mais húmido.

Aqui e neste momento está nos 64%.
A temperatura nos 5,4ºC.


----------



## Henrique (10 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

Hoje cheguei aos 9.7ºC
Agora encontro-me com 4.3ºC e a descer bruscamente.
humidade vai subindo ao de leve 52% =(


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Estou pelo Baleal desde as 10H00 e com dados entediantes... 8,4º de max, 8,2º de min e segue com 8,3º.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

As manchas de precipitação permanecem estáveis na zona de Huelva, na serra de Aracena e na zona de Badajoz... talvez esteja a nevar na Serra de Aracena...


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

Por aqui 4,8ºC e continua a descer bem..vento nulo.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e bastante frio.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Vamos aguardar pelo relatório do IM sobre esta entrada fria mas desconfio que grande maioria das localidades do Minho devem ter batido o recorde de máxima e baixa de sempre. E quanto às mínimas provavelmente algumas também bateram recordes.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Ainda a uns post's atras, um amigo referia-se a humidade relativa, dizendo que estava a subir ... isso é mau? 

abraços e obrigado pelos esclarecimentos


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Lightning disse:


> Céu limpo, vento fraco e bastante frio.



Enquanto não tiveres a estação dou uma ajudinha: estão 5.8ºC


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Aonde compro uma estação???


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Boa tarde.

Por agora, 0.5ºC.

Mínima: -6.4ºC
Máxima: 3.1ºC


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Vejo uma linha de cumulus a este de arruda com movimento para oeste  preparem se para uma eventual surpresa aqueles que vivam nas proximdes do concelho


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

As manchas de precipitação permanecem estáveis na Andaluzia Ocidental, não me parece que haja precipitação no sul nas próximas horas...


----------



## Dourado (10 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

frederico disse:


> As manchas de precipitação permanecem estáveis na Andaluzia Ocidental, não me parece que haja precipitação no sul nas próximas horas...



Sim, também não me parece que venha chuva aqui para a minha zona. Há uma hora atrás ainda tinha alguma esperança mas parece que ainda não é desta.


----------



## storm (10 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Boas,
dia de céu limpo, sol, frio e vento fraco a mistura.
Esta noite tive Minima de 3ºC, neste momento sigo com 6.3ºC e a descer (espero que muito)

As fotos estão muito fixes, afinal sempre nevou no Montejunto (va lá ainda houve alguma coisa no oeste)


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Enquanto não tiveres a estação dou uma ajudinha: estão 5.8ºC



Obrigado. 

Continua o frio, acompanhado de algum vento. Algumas nuvens no céu neste momento.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Hoje está em mais frio que ontem... mas ontem a esta hora nevava .

T: *0,4ºC*
HR:* 75%*


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2009 às 20:06)

Céu encoberto.
Temperatura Actual nos:

3,9ºC



EDIT (20H11) - *4,3ºC* e com tendência a subir mais


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

stormy disse:


> Vejo uma linha de cumulus a este de arruda com movimento para oeste  preparem se para uma eventual surpresa aqueles que vivam nas proximdes do concelho



Por aqui, o céu está praticamente encoberto por nuvens que vêm de nordeste.
Está também uma brisa gélida de nordeste.

Nordeste, Nordeste... A componente que faltou esta madrugada quando choveu.

5,2ºC e 64% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Boaspor aqui se continua de céu limpo e com o vento fraco temp:1.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Boas Noite!

Ontem foi um dia muito interessante e intenso no que toca a estas coisas da meteorologia.
Comecei o dia com céu limpo com a temperatura a rondar os 4ºC negativos por volta das 7 e 30 da manhã com formação de gelo e geada durante a madrugada.





Para o final da tarde houve um aumento gradual da nebulosidade, nebulosidade esta, que não permitiu uma descida tão acentuada das temperaturas.
Depois de bastante tempo com o céu nublado e com uma temperatura a rondar os 3ºC com 50% de HR, por volta das 22h registou-se precipitação fraca em forma de neve. Sem acumulação, derretendo no contacto com o solo.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Passado isto, aqui por Cernache do Bonjardim fica o registo de um dia com temperaturas abaixo do normal (quem sabe a mínima do ano) e uma pequena “amostra” de neve (que quase nem merece registo), mas sendo sempre melhor que nada e pouco habitual por estas zonas.

Para a proxima que seja mais e contemple tambem os que ficaram de fora.

Neste momento sigo com:
*Ceu completamente limpo
Temp. 2.8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Neste momento:
T:* 0,3ºC*
HR: *74%*
P:* 1025,8mb/hPa*


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Esta tarde subi ao alto da serra de Monfurado ( 424 ) estavam cerca de 3 graus lá em cima e havia bastante neve espalhada às 5 da tarde 

Aqui fica uma foto do meu tele ( desculpem a qualidade ) de um dos 'montes' de neve na serra.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Esta noite deve cair uma bela geada .

T:* 0,2ºC*
HR: *75%*


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 20:28)

Boas!
Está mesmo muito frio e ainda com alguma neve acumulada... estão cerca de 5 graus negativos... fui agora ao carro e tinhas as portas congeladas e por baixo carro estava cheio de estalactites...assim como alguns beirais... 
tenho bastantes fotos de hoje ontem, mas não as consigo colocar... o Inverno ainda mal começou, por isso, pessoal do litoral centro e sul, não há que perder as esperanças...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Belo dia de neve em Paços de Ferreira e arredores...
Mantém-se neve em boa acumulação em muitos locais...incluindo mesmo à porta de minha casa...
E eis que volta o gelo...
-1ºC às 20h... Céu limpo


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

O frio mantém-se, mas sem a acção de ontem... só de pensar que o fórum ia abaixo por haver sobrecarga  estava cá tudo "batido" .

T: *0,2ºC*
HR:* 76%*


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

As manchas de precipitação estão neste momento ao largo da costa do sotavento algarvio, mas parece que se estão a deslocar para sul... não é desta que a neve vai voltar às serra do sul...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Quase nos negativos...

T: *0,1ºC*
HR: *77%*
P: *1025,7mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Aqui o ceú está encoberto
o que faz as temperaturas subir.
Malditas nuvens só aparecem quando não devem!


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

vamos lá ver se vai foto...


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2009 às 21:00)

Filipe disse:


> Boas!
> Está mesmo muito frio e ainda com alguma neve acumulada... estão cerca de 5 graus negativos... fui agora ao carro e tinhas as portas congeladas e por baixo carro estava cheio de estalactites...assim como alguns beirais...
> *tenho bastantes fotos de hoje ontem, mas não as consigo colocar*... o Inverno ainda mal começou, por isso, pessoal do litoral centro e sul, não há que perder as esperanças...



*Filipe* se nunca inseriste imagens no fórum, vê no link abaixo como fazê-lo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Fico à espera dessas fotos!


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Aqui está mais uma... vou ter de escolher as mais bonitas... obrigado também Thomar...


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

o meu jardim ficou assim...


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:08)




----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 21:10)

Boa Noite!

Por cá, a Temperatura Máxima não passou dos *9,3ºC*!

Neste momento tenho *4,3ºC*! A Temperatura, há pouco, desceu aos 3,6ºC, tendo depois subido até aos 5,0ºC...

O Céu está Muito Nublado por Pequenos Cumulus dispersos...

Humidade nos 67%
Vento a 5,8 km/h


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

agora sonhem com o dia 15 de janeiro


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Belo dia de neve em Paços de Ferreira e arredores...
> Mantém-se neve em boa acumulação em muitos locais...incluindo mesmo à porta de minha casa...
> E eis que volta o gelo...
> -1ºC às 20h... Céu limpo



Céu limpo...bolas! Por onde andará a próxima nevada?!
Sigo com *-3,5ºC* - sem aldrabices... e com Hr: 88%. 
Tenho neve ainda boa na minha casa - é geral por cá! - e o boneco de neve de metro e meio segue impávido e sereno ao relento sem arredar pé!
Quanto a 15 de Janeiro: não me parece pois a entrada de ar húmido é de sudoeste; poderá é no dia seguinte dar neve acima dos 700\100 mts com o arrastar de ar mais frio do noroeste. Mas...talvez!


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

já ponho mais fotos... agora que já se pôr...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Ontem andei na Arrábida às 3 da manhã mas nem um floco vi A temperatura lá em cima era praticamente a mesma que a cota zero 3/4ºC.

Viagem frustrante a vim com uma grande birra para casa 

Por cá a minima hoje foi de 0,2ºC e a máxima foi mesmo a mais baixa do ano *9,1ºC*

Agora sigo com 3,1ºC mas já andou na casa dos 2ºC há 2 horas atrás.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Não passa disto... ora tenho *0,1ºC*, ora tenho *0,2ºC*.
O mesmo com a HR... ora tenho *76%*, ora tenho *77%*.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Nevou em Beja e Estremoz  Vi agora imagens no Jornal da SIC, fantástico 

Max: 10,2ºC

Por agora: 4,7ºC


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Entao podemos sonhar com o dia 15!!!=??


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Nem pensar. Só deverá nevar a partir dos 1000/1200 metros

Há que ter alguma ter noção das coisas, vivemos em Portugal e não no Norte da Europa.


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Antes de nevar (ontem)...


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 21:39)

Por aqui 5,3ºC, 70% de HR e 1023.1 hPa.
O céu está limpo e está uma bela sensação de


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

temperatura nos *5.7ºC*


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

tanbem ninguem falou que ia nevar a 50 metro de altitude eu falei que dia 15 vai nevar nas terras altas ai a partir dos 900 a 1500


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Ontem depois de ter nevado...


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2009 às 21:46)

Umas fotos do fraco nevão que caiu esta madrugada em Elvas...quem diz que n neva em Elvas?? 


















Foi pouco mas deu para umas fotos..


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

sei k nevou em beja.... chegou a nevar em vila real santo antonio?


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

Agora precisamos é de muita precipitação, senão teremos de novo uma seca grave... e desde 2004, com excepção de 2006, que os anos estão a ser extremamente secos...


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 3,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 21:52)

Mais uma noite gélida por aqui...  

Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

Beja











fotos de zé espinho


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 21:56)

Em Beja nevou isto tudo??!!!


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 21:59)

dpaes disse:


> Em Beja nevou isto tudo??!!!



pelas fotos que vi no jornal da SIC, Beja amanheceu branca  Estremoz, Vila Viçosa e Portalegre também.


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Hoje de manhã...


































URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

mais algumas de Beja


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

E já hoje pela noite!!!


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:08)




----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

...devia ler-se -5ºC....


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Beja amanheceu branca


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Boas fotos de todos deste Portugal gelado 

Aqui vou com 3,1ºC e 61%HR


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Por Guimarães estão 1,8º e a neve continua a resistir por sítios de toda a cidade, os mais resguardados.
Nas elevações voltadas a norte, está intacto o manto branco.
Sem dúvida, para recordar...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

Nevão deixou a região de Beja branca
Sessenta e cinco anos depois, Beja voltou a ficar branca, face à queda de neve, facto que durou cerca de duas horas.


A cidade de Beja e algumas zonas limítrofes do concelho ficaram totalmente brancas, face à queda de neve que ocorreu enter as 05h00 e as 07h00, facto que não acontecia com tal intensidade há 65 anos.

A cidade ficou totalmente coberta de neve, que em algumas zonas, nomeadamente, na parte Norte, atingiu os 10 centímetros.

O Parque da Cidade foi dos locais onde a neve atingiu a maior altitude e espessura, ficando inclusivamente em gelo.

As pessoas vieram para a rua e fizeram bonecos, atiraram bolas, vendo-se  muitas crianças a brincar com a neve.

Apesar do manto branco, o frio era suportável, já que Beja é mais frio com 2/3 graus positivos e o facto de se terem verificado 3 graus negativos, sentia-se um ar "pouco cortante.

Numa região onde o calor atinge os 45 graus à sombra no mês de Agosto, a neve de Janeiro foi saudada com alegria, já que a grande maioria dos cidadãos de Beja nunca tinham vivido tal facto.

Não se verificou qualquer incidente as ruas estiveram sempre transitáveis e não se registou qualquer pedido de auxilio aos Bombeiros Voluntários de Beja.

Em Barrancos a neve também fez a sua aparição, outro facto que não é habitual, na conhecida como o "Presépio da raia", pelas suas tradições natalícias.

in JN


----------



## pedromachado (10 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Nevou em Beja?!?!

Será que alguém me pode informar se nevou também na Cuba (a terra dos meus pais)... fica só a 10 km de Beja... não é a Cuba de Fidel


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

Muito bonitas as fotos de Almeida 
Tenho um avô a viver aí! 

Por aqui, mais uma noite muito fria. -2.0ºC por agora.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:11)

pedromachado disse:


> Nevou em Beja?!?!
> 
> Será que alguém me pode informar se nevou também na Cuba (a terra dos meus pais)... fica só a 10 km de Beja... não é a Cuba de Fidel



nevou sim senhor. Uma das fotos que enviaram ao jornal da SIC mostrava Cuba com um manto branco.


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

aki no interior ainda pode haver surpresas para a semana muitas incertezas em relacao ao frio que vai estar quando chegar a frente atlantica aki ficam dado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 agora vejam a diferenca   !!!!!!


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Ninguém merece morar em Évora............ tem que ter mesmo azar


----------



## pedromachado (10 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

Skizzo disse:


> nevou sim senhor. Uma das fotos que enviaram ao jornal da SIC mostrava Cuba com um manto branco.



Muito louco!! a minha mãe têm 73 anos e conta-me sempre que quando era miuda nevou de tal maneira na Cuba que nem conseguiam abrir as portas. Acho que foi esse nevão que dizem ter caido na região há 65 anos! mas acho que aí foi mesmo algo brutal... mas para um local que já não via neve há tanto tempo... claro que é uma festa

PARABÉNS AOS ALENTEJANOS


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

mais algumas de Beja. Se tiver a exagerar digam


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

-3.0ºC


----------



## Turista (10 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

A malta de Beja teve mesmo sorte...
Impecável...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

dpaes disse:


> Ninguém merece morar em Évora............ tem que ter mesmo azar



Não te podes queixar muito, em 2006 tiveste um nevão memorável, que eu nesse dia estive aí e foram mais de quatro horas a nevar bem.


----------



## storm (10 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

David sf disse:


> Não te podes queixar muito, em 2006 tiveste um nevão memorável, que eu nesse dia estive aí e foram mais de quatro horas a nevar bem.







Sim!!!!
Mas vai fazer 3 anos já....... hauhaah


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:25)

A minha pobre marquise sofre sempre isto... tem sido assim todas as noites, mas hoje começou mais cedo... (está escrito por dentro... lol... já lá congelei em anos anteriores ovos e água...)


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

Boas,

Gostava que alguém me explicasse como é possível a minha estação apenas ter recolhido 1mm nos dois últimos dias e ter tido uma acumulação de neve de 2/3cm.

Já estive a ver os dados da estação do Fil e também registou muito pouca precipitação e penso que na zona dele a acumulação foi ainda maior...

Qual será então a relação entre a quantidade de precipitação e a acumulação de neve?
Claro que ontem como as temperaturas eram muito baixas acumulava tudo...

Desde já obrigado a quem se dispuser a esclarecer 



Neste momento, -2,4ºC, 95%HR e 1026hPa.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava que alguém me explicasse como é possível a minha estação apenas ter recolhido 1mm nos dois últimos dias e ter tido uma acumulação de neve de 2/3cm.
> 
> ...







A minha recolheu exactamente 1mm....

Só se ainda tiverem gelo lá dentro.....



________________


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava que alguém me explicasse como é possível a minha estação apenas ter recolhido 1mm nos dois últimos dias e ter tido uma acumulação de neve de 2/3cm.
> 
> ...




Tenho ideia que para medir correctamente a precipitação na forma de neve que o pluviometro tem que ser especial, com uma pequena resistência que aquece ligeiramente o receptáculo e vai ajudando a derreter a neve.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

dpaes disse:


> Sim!!!!
> Mas vai fazer 3 anos já....... hauhaah



Ainda há esperança este ano. Faltam dois meses ainda para acabar o Inverno, ainda devemos ter umas duas ou  três entradas frias que possam deixar alguma neve aqui no Alentejo.
Aqui em Portel sigo com 0,5 graus. A mínima que atingi foram 3 negativos na noite de Quinta para Sexta. Hoje entre as 6 e as 7 da manhã caiu uma boa quantidade de gelo (não era neve, pois não estava cristalizado, eram pedrinhas, parecia areia) que deixou tudo branco até às 11 horas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

Skizzo disse:


> Nevão deixou a região de Beja branca
> Sessenta e cinco anos depois, Beja voltou a ficar branca, face à queda de neve, facto que durou cerca de duas horas.
> 
> 
> ...



E aqui em Moura, que fica entre Beja e Barrancos, NADA!!! Nem um único floco...
Assim não gosto!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava que alguém me explicasse como é possível a minha estação apenas ter recolhido 1mm nos dois últimos dias e ter tido uma acumulação de neve de 2/3cm.
> 
> ...



Tenho ideia que cada centímetro de neve, corresponde a mais ou menos 1mm de água. Mas acho que isso varia muito com o floco de neve em si. Se é muito denso ou não.

Agora, o que pode acontecer, é que à medida que a neve comece a derreter, e caso a humidade seja baixa, a neve pode acabar por evaporar ao invés de derreter e ser recolhida pelo pluviometro.

A percentagem de evaporação deverá ser tanto maior, quanto mais mais lento for o processo de derretimento. Se calhar com 1ºC e humidade nos 45%, a maioria da neve acaba por evaporar ao invés de derreter e escorrer em água. 

Digo eu...


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

David sf disse:


> Ainda há esperança este ano. Faltam dois meses ainda para acabar o Inverno, ainda devemos ter umas duas ou  três entradas frias que possam deixar alguma neve aqui no Alentejo.
> Aqui em Portel sigo com 0,5 graus. A mínima que atingi foram 3 negativos na noite de Quinta para Sexta. Hoje entre as 6 e as 7 da manhã caiu uma boa quantidade de gelo (não era neve, pois não estava cristalizado, eram pedrinhas, parecia areia) que deixou tudo branco até às 11 horas.





Aqui na madrugada tambem caiu gelo, muito pequeno, mas foi uma coisa ali de 2, 3 minutos....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo neste momento com 1.6ºC e já á uma ligeira geada.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

AnDré disse:


> Tenho ideia que cada centímetro de neve, corresponde a mais ou menos 1mm de água. Mas acho que isso varia muito com o floco de neve em si. Se é muito denso ou não.
> 
> Agora, o que pode acontecer, é que à medida que a neve comece a derreter, e caso a humidade seja baixa, a neve pode acabar por evaporar ao invés de derreter e ser recolhida pelo pluviometro.
> 
> ...


É capaz de ser isso. Então para resolver o problema só um pluviometro especial como diz o Vince.

Quando tiver tempo vou tentar saber um  pouco mais sobre a relação precipitação/acumulação.


Obrigado AnDré e Vince


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> E aqui em Moura, que fica entre Beja e Barrancos, NADA!!! Nem um único floco...
> Assim não gosto!!!



Em Moura foram uns azarados, se forem ver as imagens de radar, vê-se uma mancha a oeste que apanhou em cheio Beja, Cuba, Alvito e raspou aqui em Portel, enquanto que a este havia outra mancha que se estendia Espanha adentro. Vocês ficaram mesmo no meio das duas. Mesmo agora há umas quatro horas chegou a precipitar junto à fronteira de Mourão, mas acabou por se dissipar.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

Já entrei nos negativos...

T: *-0,6ºC*
HR:* 77%*
P: *1026,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

À que gastar os últimos cartuchos...

T: *-0,7ºC*
HR: *77%*


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

boa noite,

por aqui -1.6ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava que alguém me explicasse como é possível a minha estação apenas ter recolhido 1mm nos dois últimos dias e ter tido uma acumulação de neve de 2/3cm.
> 
> ...



A densidade da neve pode variar bastante, mas quando é seca a neve fresca pode ter uma densidade de apenas 5%. Neste episódio a neve foi bastante seca e acumulou tudo o que caiu. Dessa forma, 1mm de precipitação corresponderia a 2cm de neve, mas aqui acumulou mais do que isso.


----------



## Filipe (10 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

já estão -6,7ºC


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Filipe disse:


> já estão -6,7ºC



Grandes mínimas por aí!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 22:52)

Excelentes fotos *Filipe*! Obrigado!


Neste momento tenho 4,5ºC de Temperatura, estagnados...

O Vento sopra Moderado, estando nos 15,5 km/h actualmente, de ENE (68º)!
Humidade nos 61%
Pressão a *1026 hPa*
Ponto de Orvalho nos -2,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Dan disse:


> A densidade da neve pode variar bastante, mas quando é seca a neve fresca pode ter uma densidade de apenas 5%. Neste episódio a neve foi bastante seca e acumulou tudo o que caiu. Dessa forma, 1mm de precipitação corresponderia a 2cm de neve, mas aqui acumulou mais do que isso.






Eu também acho que aqui acumulou um pouco mais , mas como vi os dados recolhidos pela estação fiquei confuso.


Neste momento -3,0ºC e 96%HR. Segundo o IM amanhã é dia de nevoeiro.


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

por aqui 2.1 graus e céu limpo


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

Vou com -3.7ºC já.
Mais um belo valor mínimo a caminho.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu limpo e 2 ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Aqui em Setúbal vou com 2,7ºc a esta altura nada mau


----------



## rotivitor (10 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Agora -0.1. Fui à serra da Lousã e havia alguma (pouca ) neve. Que pena. Passou tudo ao lado. Temos que esperar para a próxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Boaspor aqui  continua céu limpo e vento fraco.

Fui passear o quatro patas aqui pelo bairro está um grise com os carros da vizinhança todos com uma camada de gelo em cima.amanhã está outra russa

Dados actuais 0.4ºC pressão a subir 1028.0hpa com 79%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

A minha cidade natal ( Lamego)  está de parabéns, segundo relatos deve ter sido a cidade do País com mais acumulação!


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

0,1ºC em 0,1ºC a temperatura vai descendo.

Neste momento:
T: *-0,8ºC*
HR: *77%*
P: *1026,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

Bastante frio por aqui, agora com algum vento a acompanhar. Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

2,7ºC e aumentou o vento agora ronda os 20 a 30km/h o que provoca um forte windchill


----------



## jpc (10 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Em Viseu, no Fontelo, o jogo de Juvenis de futebol do meu filho, com inicio às 19h30m, tinha uma temperatura de -1º... a bancada que não estava coberta, tinha uma camada de gelo como eu nunca vi. O campo sintético brilhava com as partículas de gelo....

   Abraço     jpc


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Estou a achar estranho, ás 22:00 eu ter uma temperatura mais baixa que o resto da região... mas mais espantado fico ao ver que a Covilhã registava 1,3ºC.







Embora o sensor da estação de Penamacor (não registada no mapa do IM) esteja muito mal protegido, já levava uma temperatura muito próxima do 0ºC.


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Skizzo disse:


>



Por esta imagem se percebe por que é que Évora ficou fora do evento da última madrugada. Passou tudo ao lado! Fica para  a próxima, e que seja para breve. Agora estão -0.3 ºC.

cmpt


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

por aqui hoje a temperatura vai descendo mais lentamente que 
nas ultimas noites.

agora: -1.9ºC


----------



## fsl (10 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

*OEIRAS, hoje:

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-01-09  23:17) 
Temperatura:  5.2°C  
Humidade: 70%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 0.1°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1026.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.4 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 17.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  17.6mm 
Wind chill:  3.8°C  
Indíce THW:   3.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  4.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  2.5°C às   8:16  10.6°C às 14:33 
Humidade:  55%  às  15:08  90%  às   8:54 
Ponto de Orvalho:  0.0°C às  23:00  4.4°C às   2:09 
Pressão:  1019.5mb  às   4:18  1026.1mb  às  23:15 
Precipitação mais intensa:   7.8mm/hr  às   3:24 
Maior Rajada Vento:   20.9 km/hr  às  11:42 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  0.6°C às   7:45  
Maior Indíce Calor   10.0°C às  14:12 

/B]*


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

snowfall4all disse:


> Por esta imagem se percebe por que é que Évora ficou fora do evento da última madrugada. Passou tudo ao lado! Fica para  a próxima, e que seja para breve. Agora estão -0.3 ºC.
> 
> cmpt



E esta próxima, só ano que vem

aahah


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

No Sabugal estão -5,1ºC e segundo familiares
são muitas as casas sem água pois ela congelou.
Disseram também que é muito dificil circular nas estradas
do concelho devido ao muito gelo formado.
De salientar ainda que uns amigos meus á passagem
por uma aldeia chamada Alfaiates tinham marcado no
carro -8ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 23:27)

*Dave* disse:


> Estou a achar estranho, ás 22:00 eu ter uma temperatura mais baixa que o resto da região... mas mais espantado fico ao ver que a Covilhã registava 1,3ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




já agora poe ai sff, o mapa da zona norte, não consigo abrir a parte das 
obs de superficie no site do IM


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Lightning disse:


> Bastante frio por aqui, agora com algum vento a acompanhar. Céu limpo.



Hoje está menos frio que ontem e anteontem, sinal que a entrada fria está mesmo a dar as últimas...
De qualquer forma, despeço-me com 4.4ºC...


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

dpaes disse:


> E esta próxima, só ano que vem
> 
> aahah



Não necessariamente. Recordo-me muito bem de ter nevado em Évora durante a noite de 21/22 de Fevereiro 1987, com acumulação entre 5 e 10 cm, dependendo dos locais. Foi a primeira vez que vi neve e por isso nunca mais esqueci esse acontecimento. Repara que foi quase no final de Fevereiro. Em 2006 também nevou no final de Janeiro. Ainda há tempo, embora reconheça que as possibilidades são sempre pequenas.

Agora -0.7ºC.

cmpt


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

vinc7e disse:


> já agora poe ai sff, o mapa da zona norte, não consigo abrir a parte das
> obs de superficie no site do IM



Nem eu... diz que está em actualização .

-------------------------

Temperaturas mínimas no distrito de Castelo Branco.
O valor da minha estação, já está incluído.


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Temperatura exterior: *3,9ºc*
Humidade relativa: *65%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *offºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *2,0ºc*
Pressão: *1027hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *5,8Km/h - N*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Obrigado na mesma *Dave* 


por aqui sigo com -2.1ºC ...vai descendo


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

vinc7e disse:


> por aqui hoje a temperatura vai descendo mais lentamente que
> nas ultimas noites.
> 
> agora: -1.9ºC



Seguramente que isso se deve ao vento que hoje sopra ao contrário das noites anteriores; apesar disso o windchill deve ser bem marcante.
Boa noite para todos e mantenham pés e mãos quentes


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2009 às 23:50)

Boas! Sigo agora com 6.0; 1026 hPa e 51%

Se não nos virmos mais, até amanhã!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

Tenho 2,3ºc vento moderado na casa dos 20km/h e o windchill ronda os -3ºC


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Enquanto as elevações em volta da cidade se mantiverem com neve gelada, o ventinho continuará a "cortar"...

Neste momento *-2,9º* na minha zona em Guimarães.


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Vim agora da vila de arruda dos vinhos lá estavam 3 graus pelo caminho passei pela aldeia da carvalha a 380mts e tavam 0.5 já em casa a 305mts estao 2 graus


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite pessoal

Por Abrantes vai nos *3.1ºC*

Mais uma noite fresquinha a caminho


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

DMartins disse:


> Enquanto as elevações em volta da cidade se mantiverem com neve gelada, o ventinho continuará a "cortar"...
> 
> Neste momento *-2,9º* na minha zona em Guimarães.



Registas boas mínimas nessa zona de Guimarães


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Pessoal, nevou no Algarve ou não? Na rtp disseram que não, na sic disseram que nevou durante 40 minutos em Monchique e na Fóia.


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Pelo Baleal começa a ficar temperaturas impressionantes. Desde que o vento cessou, a temperatura começou a descer em galope. Neste momento 2,2º e 78% humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Bgc disse:


> Registas boas mínimas nessa zona de Guimarães



A 20 km a sul (Paços de Ferreira) tive -8,5ºC esta noite...Por isso é de esperar que essa zona seja também ela muito fresquinha
Não sei qual a temperatura agora mas quando saí de casa (21.30h) estavam -2,5ºC (mas já estiveram -3,5ºC pelas 21h); corria era mais vento.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> A 20 km a sul (Paços de Ferreira) tive -8,5ºC esta noite...Por isso é de esperar que essa zona seja também ela muito fresquinha
> Não sei qual a temperatura agora mas quando saí de casa (21.30h) estavam -2,5ºC (mas já estiveram -3,5ºC pelas 21h); corria era mais vento.



-8.5ºC em Paços de Ferreira?


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

Bgc disse:


> -8.5ºC em Paços de Ferreira?



Não me admirava muito..Quando sai de lá para voltar para o Porto ontem as 23:00 estavam já -4,5ºC..!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Não me admirava muito..Quando sai de lá para voltar para o Porto ontem as 23:00 estavam já -4,5ºC..!



Antes das 24h já tinha -6ºC e digo e redigo: tenho 3 sensores exteriores e todos eles me davam valores dessa grandeza.


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

E ainda para mais com a neve no solo...

Por aqui o frio está a dar as últimas. Já tive -0.5ºC ainda esta noite mas com o vento subiu para os 2.3ºC, que possivelmente até será a mínima deste Domingo já que não parece haver potencial para descer mais do que isto.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Eu li no artigo do JN que não nevava em Beja há 64 anos, mas nevou em 2006. Não percebo.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Vou com *1,9ºC* e 72%HR se o vento acalmar poderei ter alguma geada


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 00:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Antes das 24h já tinha -6ºC e digo e redigo: tenho 3 sensores exteriores e todos eles me davam valores dessa grandeza.



Qual é o valor mínimo absoluto da estação mais próxima?
Assim sendo, devem ter registado um novo recorde.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Antes das 24h já tinha -6ºC e digo e redigo: tenho 3 sensores exteriores e todos eles me davam valores dessa grandeza.



Grande registo. Será uma mínima para mais tarde recordar.
É essencialmente a seguir a grandes nevões e em situações de forte inversão térmica que se registam as mínimas mais baixas.



Por aqui a mínima também vai ser interessante.
-3,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

Temperatura extremamente estranha para esta zona.

Sai agora de casa com o carro. A estrada está cheia de gelo e o termometro do carro marca -3º.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu li no artigo do JN que não nevava em Beja há 64 anos, mas nevou em 2006. Não percebo.



Sinceramente, também achei estranho aquel referência ...  mas todos sabemos como é o rigor da comunicação social quando fala de meteorologia ...


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Não sei o que foi que "passou"  por aqui, mas a temperatura deu um valente trambulhão em meia hora.

*-0,3 ºC* a descer a um ritmo de -2,2º/Hr

HOTSPOT a tua estação está ao rubro


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

E no entanto o meu outro vizinho MIGUEL regista uma ligeira subida na temperatura exactamente nessa meia hora.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

-4.4ºc


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu li no artigo do JN que não nevava em Beja há 64 anos, mas nevou em 2006. Não percebo.




Habitua-te. A falta de rigor científico na nossa comunicação social é gritante. Às vezes só me apetece bater nos jornalistas quando dizem asneiras.


Parece que nevou em Monchique, pelo menos segundo o Observatório do Algarve. Liguei à pouco para Tavira e parece que no Caldeirão desta vez não nevou.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

StormFairy disse:


> E no entanto o meu outro vizinho MIGUEL regista uma ligeira subida na temperatura exactamente nessa meia hora.



É verdade! e a humidade baixou também dos 73% para os actuais 66%, temperatura de 2,2ºC


----------



## meteo (11 Jan 2009 às 01:11)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu li no artigo do JN que não nevava em Beja há 64 anos, mas nevou em 2006. Não percebo.



eu tambem li,mas la dizia que não nevava *com tanta intensidade* há 64 anos...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2009 às 01:12)

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 5ºC Não me parece que vá baixar muito por aqui...

Amanha vou voltar para  o gelo de Bragança


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

tenho estado a ler o k se escreveu durante a tarde , já k nao estive em casa, e cheguei á conclusao q o k vi ontem á noite antes da chuva , no meu quintal em cima do muro ( o k me parecia areia ) era graos de gelo, que resisistiu algum tempo. Espero nao ter sido ilusao optica  ( alguem tem noticia disso ) ?  p.s moro em setubal ( nascente)


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 01:17)

A temperatura deu um trambolhão. Tinha 1.5ºC à 2min e agora tenho 1.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

frederico disse:


> Parece que nevou em Monchique, pelo menos segundo o Observatório do Algarve. Liguei à pouco para Tavira e parece que no Caldeirão desta vez não nevou.



A noticia de neve em Monchique foi relatada pelo Fil durante a manhã: 



Fil disse:


> Parece que sempre nevou no Algarve.




------------------

Por aqui sigo com uns estáveis 3,2ºC
A brisa gélida de NE mantém-se.
A humidade está nos 62%.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 01:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *1,8ºC*


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 01:28)

cactus disse:


> tenho estado a ler o k se escreveu durante a tarde , já k nao estive em casa, e cheguei á conclusao q o k vi ontem á noite antes da chuva , no meu quintal em cima do muro ( o k me parecia areia ) era graos de gelo, que resisistiu algum tempo. Espero nao ter sido ilusao optica  ( alguem tem noticia disso ) ?  p.s moro em setubal ( nascente)



Hoje de manhã aqui, nos quintais virados a Norte havia o que os meus vizinhos chamaram de "floquinhos" vários foram os que comentavam isso.

O quer que fosse, que caiu, foi entre as 3.00 H e as 7,30 H. Porque eu verifiquei pouco antes das 3 e choviscava, e a partir das 7 e meia não caiu mais nada.


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

miguel disse:


> É verdade! e a humidade baixou também dos 73% para os actuais 66%, temperatura de 2,2ºC



Aqui entre a meia noite e a 1.00 am a HR subiu dos 80% aos 86% e agora está nos 85%.

0,4 ºC agora.

Fui lá fora e os carros já têm uma camada de gelo bem visivel.


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 01:43)

Tou com 2.4ºC, os carros ainda não apresentam sinal de geada, talvez tenha baixado à pouco dos 3ºC. Humidade ronda os 63%.


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

StormFairy disse:


> Hoje de manhã aqui, nos quintais virados a Norte havia o que os meus vizinhos chamaram de "floquinhos" vários foram os que comentavam isso.
> 
> O quer que fosse, que caiu, foi entre as 3.00 H e as 7,30 H. Porque eu verifiquei pouco antes das 3 e choviscava, e a partir das 7 e meia não caiu mais nada.



sim foi na altura em que chuviscava entre as 3h -4h , estava muito escuro , só reparei porque sintilavam


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

A Temperatura vai descendo aos poucos... Neste momento tenho *3,6ºC*

Humidade nos 55%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -4,6ºC


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2009 às 02:01)

*2.2ºC* por aqui


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

Subiu para os 2.6ºC, mas já caiu para 1.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 02:14)

Segundo o IM Às 0h, Penhas Douradas tinha uma temperatura de incendiar a atmosfera: -6.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

Ja desci aos *1,0ºC*

Mas o vento levantou-se, e fez a temperatura elevar, estando agora com *1,7ºC*

Esta noite nao vou aos negativos


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 03:21)

Brigantia disse:


> Grande registo. Será uma mínima para mais tarde recordar.
> É essencialmente a seguir a grandes nevões e em situações de forte inversão térmica que se registam as mínimas mais baixas.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima também vai ser interessante.
> -3,6ºC neste momento.



Já tivemos estação cá por Paços mas deixou de existir - era do ministério da agricultura; tínhamos uma ligada ao INAG mas parece que deixou de ter dados em 2001.
Eu como vivo em meio rural naturalmente tenho valores mais baixos do que aqueles que tem os sensores em meio urbano. Um dos sensores encostado na parede norte da casa deu-me -7,0ºC e os outros 2 deram-me os tais -8,5ºC - estão a 1,5 mts do chão. de manhã tive que me levantar para trabalhar e peguei no carro com 5 negativos e 300 metros adiante a temperatura baixou para os 6,5 negativos.
Hoje (ontem) pelas 17.25h tinha cerca de 1ºC e a negativa logo pelas 18h - muito cedo!
Gostava de ter uma estação "mais oficial" até para validar os valores que tive mas fica para quando puder.


----------



## Filipe (11 Jan 2009 às 04:58)

Boa noite! neste momento -8,7ºC...

até amanhã...


----------



## storm (11 Jan 2009 às 09:06)

Boas,

Tive uma minima de 1.2ºC, neste momento está um belo sol frio


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia
Temperatura actual: 1.6ºC


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2009 às 09:55)

Só ontem à noite falando com alguns colegas de trabalho consegui saber que a neve terá feito uma aparição pontual em Vila Real de Santo António (ao nível do mar portanto) entre as 07:45 e as 8:10 de sábado. Do lado de lá também caiu na Isla Cristina (Ayamonte) e mais longe em Gibraleon (Huelva) à mesma hora. 

Não sei até que ponto isto será possível uma vez que já não tenho acesso as imagens do radar das 8 da manhã...

Confirmada está até agora a aparição da neve em Monchique e alguns pontos da Serra do Caldeirão.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco. Tive uma mínima de -4,5ºC e tenho agora 3ºC.
Parece que já passou a "entrada fria"...
Venha aí a chuva...


----------



## Teles (11 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia começou fresquinho com céu limpo, temperatura de  -4.8 e tudo branco devido há geada


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia

Hoje já se assistiu a uma subida nos valores da temperatura em relação aos últimos dias. Neste momento 0,0ºC e céu limpo.

-3,2ºC de mínima, mas com bastante geada.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Esta noite já se sentiu alguma diferença... a temperatura mínima já não foi além dos -1,3ºC.

Neste momento:
T: *4,7ºC*
HR: *57%*
P: *1033,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ogalo (11 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

uma manha de muito sol..
minima desta noite :  -1.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

Bons Dias!

Hoje, a Temperatura Mínima já foi mais alta, com *3,5ºC*
A Temperatura esteve estagnada toda a noite!

Neste momento, uma grande ventanía com 8,3ºC
Humidade nos 45%
Pressão a 1030 hPa
Vento a 36,0 km/h de ENE (68º), com um Máximo de *38,9 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos -3,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,9ºC/h


O Céu encontra-se Limpo!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (11 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

mínima registada a duas noites atras ..

-11,5º

hoje foi de -4º

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 11:27)

Hoje a mínima foi de *2,9 ºC*.
Agora, o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estou com *7,5 ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Boas, 

Hoje a mínima foi de -5ºC(8:40).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

Bom Dia
Por cá hoje a Minima foi de -0.6ºC ( ligeiramente mais baixa que ontém) e claro houve geada.Neste momento estão 10.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Bons diaspor aqui o dia acordou com muito sol e céu limpo depois de mais uma noite fria aqui pela zona e no país.

O céu continua limpinho com o vento mas fraco na direção E,hoje a minima chegou aos -1.0ºC,mais uma noite fria.

Dados actuais 7.8ºC com a pressão bem alta 1031.0hpa e 46%hr.

Pelos modelos dizem que para a semana vêm ai bem precisamos dela,ainda hoje tive que andar a regar as arvores de fruta e o jardim que estava tudo seco devido há falta dela e do .


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Boas

Isto de não ter estação custa... Agora tenho inveja de vocês todos, pois não tenho como vos dizer quaisquer números que sejam... 

Mas a nova já está a caminho 

Enfim...

Noite bastante fria por aqui, com vento moderado com rajadas à mistura. Mas mesmo assim já foi uma noite mais "seca", pois de manhã já não se notava tanto gelo nos carros.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

Céu limpo e ainda 3,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 12:26)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *0,8ºC* mais uma mínima muito baixa e muito provavelmente foi a ultima deste evento...

Agora vou com 9,2ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Bom dia 

Depois de mais uma noite fria em que a temperatura chegou aos *0.2ºC*

O dia de hoje já começou com céu practicamente limpo e neste momento já tão uns torridos *9.1ºC*

Já há algum tempo que não atingia temperaturas desta grandeza


----------



## CidadeNeve (11 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu li no artigo do JN que não nevava em Beja há 64 anos, mas nevou em 2006. Não percebo.



Também disseram que não nevava em portalegre há quase trinta anos e nevou há um mes atrás... o sensacionalismo jornalístico tem destas coisas, vende-se melhor o peixe (entenda-se notícias) se for inédito, surpreendente e bastante telenovelístico...

Digo eu...


----------



## Sirilo (11 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Em Belmonte está um sol radioso!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Neste momento já levo *9,1ºC*

Humidade nos 46%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -1,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,4ºC/h

Começam a aparecer alguns Cirrus, na faixa NO-O


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

Por cá, o céu continua limpo e a temperatura sobe a pique, com o vento fraco.
Estou já com *9,3 ºC* e vento fraco de NE, humidade nos *56 %* e pressão nos *1029,2 hPa*.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

mirandela está com -2.6Cº actualmente e com temperaturas negativas acompanhadas de  100% de RH desde ontem ao final da tarde.
penso que, até amanhã á tarde, altura em que a atmosfera de desestabilizará devido á aproximação da superficie frontal, poder-se-há formar sincelo na area


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, com *9,4ºC*

A minima não desceu aos negativos, ficando-se pelo *0,6ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2009 às 13:15)

Bom dia,

hoje por aqui minina de -4.1, neste momento sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

por aqui a mínima atingiu os *1.3ºC*

agora estão *12.1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde de domingo! 

Por aqui muito sol, mas também bastante fresco.
Sigo com 8,8ºC e 53% de humidade relativa.

A temperatura mínima foi de 2,6ºC, a mais alta dos últimos 4 dias.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

Pode-se dizer que a frente fria já passou e que estamos de regresso á normalidade....

Neste momento:
T: *10,6ºC*
HR: *40%*
P: *1028,3mb/hPa*


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Céu limpo.
sigo com 8.3 °C
minima de -2,6ºC às 01:50m


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Boas!
Depois de mais uma noite gelada em Paços de Ferreira (registei -3,5ºC às 5h da manhã, de regresso a casa da festa...lol), eis que temos mais um dia como uma cidade do norte da Europa...  ainda neve espalhada pela cidade... Céu limpo!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Jan 2009 às 14:31)

queda de neve acima dos 800metros na terça-feira???!!.... isto é para descer a cota para os 500-600metros??


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Boas

Tarde de sol aqui por Oeiras por agora 13ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Boas Tardes, noite bastante fria por aqui com a temperatura mínima a atingir os 2,8ºC ainda assim + alta que as noites anteriores..por agora estão precisamente 10,6ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de -2,4ºC, durante a noite ainda houve alguma nebulosidade que não deixou a temperatura descer mais. Neste momento tenho 4,6ºC e a máxima momentânea é de 4,7ºC.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Céu limpo...bolas! Por onde andará a próxima nevada?!
> Sigo com *-3,5ºC* - sem aldrabices... e com Hr: 88%.
> Tenho neve ainda boa na minha casa - é geral por cá! - e o boneco de neve de metro e meio segue impávido e sereno ao relento sem arredar pé!
> Quanto a 15 de Janeiro: não me parece pois a entrada de ar húmido é de sudoeste; poderá é no dia seguinte dar neve acima dos 700\100 mts com o arrastar de ar mais frio do noroeste. Mas...talvez!



Depois do que eu tenho visto neste inverno... ... .. já espero que aconteça tudo em Paços de Ferreira!! 
Ou eu só acordei agora para a realidade meteorológica de Paços, ou isto vai mesmo por um bom caminho...
é aos cinco, seis, sete, oito graus negativos...é as quedas de neve inesperadas... 
Vivemos numa região previlegiada do distrito do Porto.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Tive uma minima de 2,7ºC.

A máxima é que parece que disparou, atingi os 13,1ºC há cerca de uns 40 minutos, agora baixou ligeiramente para os 12,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Por cá *11.1ºC*, que é a máxima até ao momento, e um céu limpo


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de -2,4ºC, durante a noite ainda houve alguma nebulosidade que não deixou a temperatura descer mais. Neste momento tenho 4,6ºC e a máxima momentânea é de 4,7ºC.



Já houvi dizer que durante a noite nevou em MirandelaSerá?


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

Lightning disse:


> Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena.



Em relação à temperatura amena, só se for em comparação com os ultimos dias, porque até está bem fresco, para o que é normal aqui...
Estão 9.8ºC e a máxima foi de 9.9ºC...
A pressão está nos 1028hpa e o vento vai soprando com uma intensidade crescente, embora ainda nada de especial.
A mínima esta noite foi 2.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

Boashoje por aqui têm sido um dia cheio de solcom uma temperatura mais agradavél máxima 11.2ºC,o vento por vezes sopra moderado de E.

Dados actuais 9.8ºC pressão 1029.3hpa e 45%hr.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Boa tarde estes dias ficaram marcados pelas minimas e maximas mais baixas que ha muito tempo nao se registavam nesta zona no dia 9 tive uma minima a rondar os -3 e uma maxima de apenas 2.5ºc neste momento 9ºc e ceu limpo!


----------



## Stinger (11 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

Sem duvida uma data para nunca esquecer 9-01-09


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Boas,

Fiquei muito contente pelo pessoal que conseguiu ver o elemento precioso! E foram tantos! 

Em Setúbal ficámos a uma unha negra da neve (no momento preciso a precipitação literalmente "fugiu de nós") mas ainda assim conseguimos sonhar até ao final com essa hipótese.

Venham mais episódios como este!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

*Estradas do Norte continuam as mais afectadas pela neve*

As estradas de Vila Real, Braga e Viseu continuam as mais afectadas pelo mau tempo, enquanto que a A4 foi reaberta entre Castelões e Amarante, assim como os acessos ao maciço central na Guarda e em Castelo Branco.  
No distrito do *Porto* foi reaberta a A4, que esta manhã esteve cortada entre Castelões a Amarante e condicionada no sentido inverso, permanecendo cortada a Estada Nacional (EN) 101 entre Amarante/Mesão Frio. 
Segundo o sítio da Protecção Civil na Internet permanecem isoladas, no distrito de *Braga*, as povoações de Monte de Santa Isabel, em Terras do Bouro, Ruivães, em Vieira do Minho, Campos, Vilar Chão e Anjos, enquanto o acesso a Parte de Salamonde só se faz com veículos 4x4. Continuam cortadas neste distrito as EN308-1 de Vilar Veiga a Portela Homem, EN307 de Chamoim a Covide e a EN304 de Rio Caldo a Covide, no concelho de Terras de Bouro, assim como a municipal 535-1 que liga Chorense a Monte de Santa Isabel. Ainda no distrito de Braga estão condicionadas a EN311 de Rio Douro a Cabeceiras de Basto, EN205 de Painzela a Cabeceiras de Basto e a EN206 de Basto a Cabeceiras de Basto. 
Em *Vila Real*, continua condicionado o IP4 entre Vila Real e Amarante e Vila Real e Murça, a A24 de Vila Real a Chaves e a A7, de Vila Pouca a Ribeira de Pena. Neste distrito permanecem cortadas as EN304 entre Mondim de Bastos a Alto Velão e a municipal 313, de Lamas de Olo a Mondim de Bastos. Permanecem ainda condicionadas as vias nacionais que ligam Vila Real a Chaves, Boticas a Alto de Fontão, Boticas a Salto, Ribeira de Pena a Vila Pouca, Vila Pouca de Aguiar a Carrazedo Montenegro, Alijó a Pópulo, Boticas a Canedo, Mondim de Bastos a Ribeira de Pena, Galafura a Vila Seca e as municipais entre Murça e Carrazeda Montenegro e entre Mondim de Bastos e Bilhó. 
Em *Aveiro* estão cortados todos os acessos à Serra da Freita, a nacional entre Arouca e Cabreiros e a nacional 227 entre Arões e Junqueira e condicionado o acesso de Dornelas a Arestal. 
O distrito de *Viseu* continua a ser o mais afectado na região Centro pela neve e gelo, que tem obrigado ao encerramento de Estradas Nacionais (EN) e municipais. Segundo fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), estavam, ao meio da manhã, cortadas a EN222, de Resende a Cinfães, bem como outras 13 estradas municipais (EM). Mantinham-se também condicionados os acessos municipais entre Cinfães e Nespereira, entre Vila Serra/Tarouca e Mezio/Castro Daire, de acordo com a mesma fonte. 
Nos distritos de *Castelo Branco* e *Guarda* foram esta manhã reabertas a EN338 entre Manteigas/Piornos/Torre e todos os acessos ao maciço central, através da EN339 Piornos/Torre/Lagoa Comprida. 
Em *Santarém*, continua cortada a via municipal entre Tremes e Santos e em *Portalegre* estão cortadas a nacional 246-2, entre Salão Frio e Reguengo, e as municipais que ligam Ribeira de Nisa a Salão Frio e Cabeço de Mouro a Arieiro de Cima. 

Sic Online


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

incrivel passados 2 dias e com temperaturas na ordem dos 8/10 graus pra cima de campo/penafiel a neve ainda presiste nao deixa de ser inedito!

gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar as imagens de satelite para ver a acumulaçao de neve no territorio portugues! obrigado!


----------



## Filipe (11 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui ainda existe neve em alguns locais... 4ºC


----------



## snowstorm (11 Jan 2009 às 16:58)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fiquei muito contente pelo pessoal que conseguiu ver o elemento precioso! E foram tantos!
> 
> ...



Olá!
Nao caiu neve na arrábida?


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá!
> Nao caiu neve na arrábida?



Boa tarde,

Não sei se tal ocorreu mas penso que talvez tenham caído alguns flocos...não cheguei a lá me deslocar. 

Digo isto porque aqui em Setúbal apesar da grande subida de temperatura que se deu quando começou a chover a norte do Tejo e mesmo na Moita não subiu muito a temperatura (andou sempre pelos 3º, 2,7º, 3,5ºC. Tal poderá ter sido provocado quiçá pela queda de neve (ainda que pouca na Arrábida: apenas suposição).


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Mas que sensação de frio .

A HR é muito baixa.

T.* 8,7ºC*
HR: *47%*
P: *1025,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

A azul a cobertura de neve esta manhã.







http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2009011.terra.721.500m


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Obrigado dan 

p.s e incrivel a quantidade de videos no youtube relacionados com a neve de dia 9  de janeiro!


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura amena.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 17:29)

Lightning disse:


> Céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura amena.



Dando expressão numérica ao afirmado: 8.9ºC
Já não há dúvidas, a máxima de hoje foi de 9.9ºC.
Creio que seja o 4º dia consecutivo em que a máxima não ultrapassou a barreira psicológica dos 10ºC, de facto um feito, se não inédito, pelo menos muito raro por estas bandas...


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2009 às 17:37)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá!
> Nao caiu neve na arrábida?



o Hotspot teve la e não caiu nem um floco


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2009 às 17:46)

mocha disse:


> o Hotspot teve la e não caiu nem um floco



Ok, confirma-se então a falta de neve por cá.


----------



## ogalo (11 Jan 2009 às 18:00)

hoje tarde "quente "...agora já começa a arrefecer .....
agora :8ºc 
mas já se pode dizer que o tal frio polar já foi embora ...
segunda feira já vem a chuva e o tempo vai aquecer ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Boas,por aqui o sol foi-se e continua o céu limpo, a temperatura hoje leva o travão ligado vamos com 6.9ºc.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2009 às 18:32)

as temperaturas voltaram á normalidade: *9.8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui a máxima lá ultrapassou a barreira dos 10ºC.
Ficou-se nos 10,5ºC.

Por agora 7,9ºC, e a descer.

A humidade relativa está nos 57%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

A Temperatura Máxima de Hoje, já foi mais alta... Chegou aos *11,6ºC*

O Vento está a acalmar, e a Temperatura vai descendo ao ritmo de -2,5ºC/h, estando neste momento nos 7,0ºC

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,9ºC

O Céu encontra-se Pouco Nublado por Cirrus!


----------



## Nashville (11 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

boas.

sigo com 9.5ºC vento fraco e ceu limpo


cump
Nashville


----------



## Filipe (11 Jan 2009 às 18:48)

Boas!
Por aqui -1ºC

Passei há pouco pelo Rio Côa, por baixo da A25, e este encontra-se congelado... foi pena não ter levado a máquina fotográfica...


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Sigo com 5.6ºC ainda a descer, 54% RH


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *11,9 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
A mínima foi de *2,9 ºC* e, quer a noite quer a tarde foram de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

---

Agora, o céu continua limpo e estou com *8,1 ºC* e *62 %* de humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Boa tarde meteorologicómanos
Sigo com céu limpído, com uma aragem fresquinha proveniente do interior (maus ou bons ares...depende de que terra ela vem!)
Tenho -0,5ºC agora. Depois deuma noite com uma mínima de -4,5ºC talvez chegue perto desse valor outra vez; mas talvez, porque olhando para o horizonte vi nuvens altas - tipo cirros - na direcção do mar e é provável que ao final da madrugada já comece a entrar ar marítimo e a temperatura aumente um pouco. Hoje a máxima foi de 9,0ºC.
Douro litoral interior é o que está a dar - vem aí a chuva!!!


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

(Isto torna-se cansativo...) Céu limpo, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 19:25)

Boa tarde.

Já -2.5ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde meteorologicómanos
> Sigo com céu limpído, com uma aragem fresquinha proveniente do interior (maus ou bons ares...depende de que terra ela vem!)
> Tenho -0,5ºC agora. Depois deuma noite com uma mínima de -4,5ºC talvez chegue perto desse valor outra vez; mas talvez, porque olhando para o horizonte vi nuvens altas - tipo cirros - na direcção do mar e é provável que ao final da madrugada já comece a entrar ar marítimo e a temperatura aumente um pouco. Hoje a máxima foi de 9,0ºC.
> Douro litoral interior é o que está a dar - vem aí a chuva!!!



-0.5º? Estará a marcar bem a tua estação?
Parece-me pouco...
Bragança 1.7º!


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

Olá

Parece que vamos ter hoje a última noite desta entrada fria. Lá para dia 15+ podemos ter animação, segundo algumas cartas que vi.

Por agora, 7,9º C, céu limpo e vento fraco. Pode ser que o carros se cubram de geada nesta madrugada, para fazer a despedida em beleza, já que neve não houve.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

agora 6.5Cº e ás 8 da manhã estavam 2.4Cº durante o dia chegou a 9.8Cº estes valores são valores que se podem considerar relativamente normais para esta zona já que a media das minimas em jan rondam os 4Cº e as maximas os 12Cº


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

penso que este Inverno aínda terá alguns episódios interessantes uma vez que´não se completou sequer o primeiro mês a nível de calendário.
O mês de Fevereiro costuma ser interessante...
Espero por um nevão histórico em Bragança, uma vez que temos sido os primeiros a ter neve, mas também os primeiros a ficar sem neve! Mas sem dúvida estou aqui à sete anos e este têm sido um ano bem interessante, apesar de se não me falha a memória não haver nenhum ano em que a neve não nos visitasse!


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

5ºC, 61% RH, não deve ir muito pralé dos 3ºC esta noite.
Adeus temp's negativas.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

Desce, mas pouco... 7.6ºC
Foi-se o briol...


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Desce, mas pouco... 7.6ºC
> Foi-se o briol...



Ainda bem... Mesmo assim as casas cá em baixo são muito frias, neste momento o termómetro de mercúrio marca 11 graus aqui em casa  

Agora que venha a chuva.... 

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Neste momento tenho *6,0ºC*, a descer rapidamente, pois o Vento parou!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,7ºC
Varição de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## storm (11 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Sigo com 7.6ºC, dia de céu limpo, vento fracon sol e frio


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

Sigo com *4,4ºC*. A ver se esta noite desce novamente abaixo de zero.


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Sigo com:
3.8ºC, e 68% de RH.
Afinal, ainda desceu bastante, não contava com esta descida.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

boa noite,

hoje por aqui registei uma maxima de 10.5

neste momento sigo com 0.8ºC, será a 7ª noite consecutiva
com minimas negativas


----------



## Manuel Brito (11 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Boas.
Sigo com 08ºC.
Pressão 1028Hpa, RH 72%.
Orvalho nos 03ºC, minima 03ºC.
Wind chill 7.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

E sigo com 3,2ºC  Grande Forum, Grandes Membros, Grande Tempo 

Visitantes, toca a registar a participar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Boas,por aqui voltou tudo há normalidade com céu limpo e vento fraco com 5.0ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Mais uma noite com fraca HR..

T: *3,5ºC*
HR: *58%*
P: *1029,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (11 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

boas 
Hoje estou na Marinha Grande encontro-me com 3ºC e HR 80%


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2009 às 21:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira ceu pouco nublado com 9,2ºC
o windchill chega aos 6,2ºC
88%HR
1027hpa


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Aqui por Odivelas, o céu encontra-se completamente limpo.
A Lua cheia brilha com toda a força.

A temperatura está estagnada nos 7,4ºC.
Apesar de fresca, a temperatura está bem mais alta que nos últimos dias a esta hora.
A humidade relativa está nos 59%.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

por aqui *6.6ºC*


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

por aqui ceu limpo temperatura 6.4


----------



## dgstorm (11 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

Por aqui 1.4ºC
Onde o Sol nao 'bateu' ainda está tudo cheio de gelo, impressionante


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

Que explosão de visitas, há pouco!



Neste momento tenho *4,7ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de -1,1ºC/h

Humidade nos 73%
Vento nos 0,0 km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Eu nao posso relatar temperaturas ... 
Mas posso relatar mais ou menos como esta em vila pouca de aguiar depois de um telefonema ..
A minha avo diz que se aproxima mais um nevao ... nao tem agua a 4 dias, e nao pode sair de casa pra nao se arriscar  a cair no gelo e a partir alguma coisa ... pois ja tem uma certa idade.
Isto tudo num bairro chamado, Bairro das Barreiras a uma altitude de +- 880 metros ...


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

2.9ºC e 67% RH


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

Dados actuais da zona Oeste de Bragança:

-2,8ºC
88%HR
1029hPa
-5ºC de ponto de orvalho.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

por aqui -0.3ºC
e algumas nuvens no horizonte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Estou com *6,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *66 %*.
A pressão já vai nos *1030,0 hPa* e o vento apresenta-se calmo.


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e tempo frio.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

Uma noite não tão fria quanto as outras...

T: *2,9ºC*
HR: *60%*


----------



## ogalo (11 Jan 2009 às 21:43)

aqui 3 ºC...ceu limpo


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

por aqui 2.8ºc a mínima ficou-se pelos -2.7ºc


----------



## pedrorod (11 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Boa Noite!
Depois destes dias meteorologicamente interessantes, e que irão certamente ficar para a história eis o que tenho agora:
T:4ºC
HR:58%
Pressão:1024.9hPa
Agora vamos ver se vem a chuva que é tão precisa para ver se derrete os restos de neve nos sítios mais abrigados!


----------



## Teles (11 Jan 2009 às 21:49)

Boas por aqui o céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura de 0.8 e começa a gear


----------



## kikofra (11 Jan 2009 às 22:02)

aqui 2,89 ºC

nota-se o gelo que anda no ar quando se esta na rua... estive meia hora na rua e fiquei congelado


----------



## Henrique (11 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

Temp: 2.5ºC (a descer)
RH: 69% (a subir)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje por cá foi de 13.3ºC( já esteve quentinho), por agora estão 2.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

09-01-2009 certamente uma data que nunca irei esquecer


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *2,4ºC*
HR: *62%*
P: *1028,1mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Mais frio que ontem.
T actual: 1.0ºC.


----------



## ZéCa (11 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Neste momento na Amora (margem sul) a 14 km de Lisboa a temperatura é de 3,4ºc. Não estava à espera deste valor para a noite de hoje mas a verdade é que o frio continua aqui...sem neve claro!


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes 6.6ºC e céu quase limpo

Segundo o IM Alvega ás 21h já ia com 0.3ºC
É a vantagem de estar num vale junto ao rio nestes dias

Agora que venha ela


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Uau! Desce bem Agora tenho 0.4ºC enquanto que ontem às 2 da madrugada ainda tinha temps. a rondar os 2ºC.


----------



## fsl (11 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

*OEIRAS, hoje:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 11-01-09  22:47) 
Temperatura:  6.7°C  
Humidade: 73%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 2.2°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1029.5 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 17.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  17.6mm 
Wind chill:  6.7°C  
Indíce THW:   6.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  6.5°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  4.1°C às   7:57  12.9°C às 14:24 
Humidade:  49%  às  12:46  73%  às  21:35 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -2.2°C às   7:01  3.3°C às  15:04 
Pressão:  1026.1mb  às   0:14  1029.8mb  às  21:23 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às   6:15 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  1.1°C às   4:18  
Maior Indíce Calor   12.2°C às  14:17 

*


----------



## Turista (11 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Boas,
por aqui 7,2ºC e 72% de HR.
Parece que esta noite já será menos fria...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Por cá muitas nuvens. Mantem-se tudo na mesma, com 17,1ºC e 85% Hr. A unica coisa a salientar é a possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros para o Pico na proxima semana


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

F_R disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Por Abrantes 6.6ºC e céu quase limpo
> 
> ...



Depende do vale e do rio.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2009 às 22:59)

Deve andar a chover azoto liquido na rua. A temperatura desceu 1ºC em menos de meia hora e já vai nos0.0ºC.


----------



## Filipe (11 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Por aqui -4,8ºC e céu limpo...


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Após o grande flop da  neve em Lisboa e da insistência de várias pessoas em que iria mesmo acontecer (à força grande, ponde de parte diversos factores), hoje o dia esteve mais quente e agora as temperaturas andam em torno dos 9ºc.


----------



## Madragoa (11 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

Boas noites sigo com 9c, ...,agora pelo centro de lisboa, aqui não dá pica  !!! mas casas estão muito frias(grande desconforto termico),mas a festa pelos vistos ainda não acabou!!!!!! ali o meu guru(wheather watcher) da metereologia ...esta dar neve para bragança. amanha á noite... abraços a todos, e parabens pela reportagem da sic


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui a mínima desta noite não deverá ir muito longe .

Neste momento:
T: *2,2ºC*
HR:* 62%*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

A Temperatura anda aos pulinhos! De 4,7ºC passou para os 6,8ºC, tendo depois descido aos 5,1ºC, subido aos 6,3ºC, e agora desceu para os 5,1ºC de novo!

Humidade nos 72%
Pressão a 1030 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,4ºC/h


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

e eu vou dormir, boa noite a todos 5.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Por hoje ficamos por aqui,céu limpo e vento muito fraco com 4.1ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui vou com 5,2ºc já se nota menos frio, ainda assim está bastante frio a esta hora, será a minha ultima noite verdadeiramente fria


----------



## *Dave* (11 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Por hoje é tudo...

T: *2,0ºC*
HR: *63%*
P: *1028,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Sigo com -4.5ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Bgc disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Sigo com -4.5ºC.


Vamos registar uma grande mínima, não esperava que fosse tão baixa.

Neste momento -4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Brigantia disse:


> Vamos registar uma grande mínima, não esperava que fosse tão baixa.
> 
> Neste momento -4ºC e 92%HR.



Exactamente 
Também fiquei surpreendido.
Aposto nos -7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Eu a pensar que o frio hoje já se tinha ido embora, afinal parece que não...
Despeço-me com 5.5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco...
Até amanhã, e boas mínimas pelo interior norte!!


----------



## Acardoso (11 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

Boa noite pessoal...

Temp. Max: 12.1º
Temp. Min: -1.6º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1030.7hpa
Vento fraco de (SE)
Temp:3.4º
Humid:79%


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Jan 2009 às 23:37)

Boas, pessoal!
Aqui está um documento fantástico que regista um fim de semana de neve em Paços de Ferreira neste Inverno (9-11 de Janeiro de 2009):


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite meteorologicómanos
Este deverá ser o meu último post relativo à entrada fria de 5 a 11 de Janeiro de 2009, isto porque daqui a sensivelmente 25 minutos será dia 12 de Janeiro
A entrada não foi assim tão fria, o meio foi muito frio e a saída será fria sim senhor! Pelo menos por aqui...
Tenho -2ºC, uma humidade relativa de 82%, céu limpo e uma "aragem" fresquinha.
Fiquem bem e iremos ver-nos noutros posts por aí.

Ah! O post anterior ilustra bem a queda de neve na minha terra...muito bom!!!


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2009 às 23:46)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui vou com 5,2ºc já se nota menos frio, ainda assim está bastante frio a esta hora, será a minha ultima noite verdadeiramente fria



Eu nos últimos 2 dias tive no Alto das Vinhas (não sei se conheces...) e às 3 da manhã de hoje, registei -1, numa zona aberta e arenosa! Nunca tinha experimentado tal sensação de frio! 
A cara ao início sente o choque mas depois vai-se habituando com as orelhas e o nariz a ficarem algo dormentes e o pior mesmo é as mãos que começam a pedir o calor dos bolsos ou de luvas!
Certas zonas ficaram cobertas de geada e o meu carro ficou todo brilhante, parecia feito de gelo lool!!
O curioso é que havia locais sem geada e com temperaturas mais altas ( positivas) e nem sequer eram as mais altas, mas simplesmente tinham mais vegetação e rochas.


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Por aqui uns agradáveis 4,2º


----------



## PDias (12 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Boa noite, por aqui não esperava uma noite muito fria, mas neste momento com céu limpo e ausência de vento está 0,6ºC e parece-me com tendência para descer mais.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Vou com -0.1ºC


----------



## Henrique (12 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

Noite calma e bastante fria.
Temp: 2.1ºC
RH: 73%


----------



## bewild (12 Jan 2009 às 01:01)

stormy disse:


> muito frio e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus nas areas mais elevadas como alqueidao ( sobral) e carvalha ( ponto mais alto do concelho de arruda com 400mts).
> Tactual 7Cº e a descer rapido
> boas a todos
> 
> ps o qué q se passa com os smiliesdesculpem mas acho-os um pouco feios....



boa noite stormy..
no alqueidão o céu está bonito é?? neste momento estou na amadora pena não poder estar apreciar a vista.. 

em relação à caça da madrugada de sábado posso te indicar que no miradouro no forte não nevou a única coisa que exestia era gelo formado e posso te dizer que era uma grande "placa" de gelo.. vou postar uma foto tirada para poderes ver.. há também como já partilhei fui depois à serra de montejunto e lá sim nevou durante cerca de 20m mas não deu para acumular nada pois já tinha chuvido antes e mal caía desaparecia.. quando tiver disponibilidade também vou colocar um video desse momento.

neste momento não posso dar informações da minha estação pois tive uns problemas com o meu abrigo e tenho de construir um outro, amanha já tratarei dessa situação mas posso dizer que aqui está frio!


----------



## bewild (12 Jan 2009 às 01:10)

foto gelo miradouro forte do alqueidão:









Foto neve acumulada em montejunto:








só falta o video..


----------



## bewild (12 Jan 2009 às 01:11)




----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2009 às 01:18)

Boas 

Em Bragança registo nete momento -2.6ºC 

Ainda resistem algumas marcas do nevão que atingiu Bragança


----------



## Nashville (12 Jan 2009 às 02:50)

boas.

sigo com 5.2ºC 



cumps
Nashville


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2009 às 04:48)

Por aqui uma noite não tão fria como as anteriores mas ainda assim vou com uns fresquinhos 3,5ºC.


----------



## ZéCa (12 Jan 2009 às 06:17)

É incrivel como é que aqui na Margem Sul (Cruz de Pau) estão neste momento 0,4ºc. Mínima mais baixa que ontem. Os carros estão cobertos de gêlo.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 08:00)

Bom dia incrivelmente estão-2.3ºC. Minima de -2.5ºC.


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ta fresquinho 3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

É incrivel mas a t.minima de hoje por cá foi de -1.4ºC e com uma valente geada, neste momento sigo com 2.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 09:31)

Mínima de *2,7 ºC* numa noite de céu limpo.
Agora, o céu continua limpo, o vento está fraco e sigo com *6,0 ºC*.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Jan 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Deixo as minhas mínimas do final da semana e fim-de-semana.
5ª - 6ª:  -2.4ºC
6ª - Sab: -0.8ºC
Sab. - Dom: -1.7ºC
Dom. - Seg: -0.6ºC

Nunca tinha registado temp. negativas, agora foram 4 noites seguidas.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia pessoal!
Finalizo o tópico do acompanhamento desta entrada fria, com a mínima registada esta noite: 2.7ºC, em consonância com os ultimos 3 dias.
Em jeito de conclusão, em relação ao que aqui se passou, para as minhas bandas, ficou apenas algum frio, com uma mínima de 0.6ºC, geada forte nessa noite, e... pouco mais.
Temperaturas claramente abaixo do habitual, nomeadamente as máximas, que por 4 dias não passaram os 10ºC, algo muito invulgar por aqui, neve nem vê-la...
Enfim, para quem gosta muito do frio, como eu, e passa o ano com calor, venha a próxima!!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

em primeiro lugar parabéns  a todos os contemplados com o elemento branco neste evento! Eu tive apenas a possibilidade de ver o irritante sleet em Coimbra e de ver a neve a derreter no dia seguinte em Viseu 

Mas é sempre um prazer ver imagens tão bonitas e sentir o entusiasmo dos contemplados por tão belo espectáculo 

Hoje por Coimbra céu praticamente limpo. O frio esse ainda se faz sentir!


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Boas

Manhã fria por aqui, com céu limpo e vento fraco. Estimo que a temperatura neste momento deva rondar os 8 graus ou menos.


----------



## Redfish (12 Jan 2009 às 12:20)

-2º pelas 08:00 da manhã ( mais um geadão para queimar td).
por agora 10 º


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Mínima de *-1,8ºC*

Bela sequencia de minimas que acabou, para já...


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

Bom dia! 

Mínima de 2,3ºC.
Confesso que não esperava que voltasse a descer tanto.

Foi a 5ª temperatura mínima consecutiva < 3ºC, o que para aqui é de facto pouco comum.


Por agora, lá vai ela a subir...
Vou com 10,8ºC.
Céu limpo e humidade nos 61%.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 12:57)

Aqui a temperatura também tem tido dificuldades em subir. Ainda registo 1,9ºC.

Aqui perto, o rio Sabor ainda apresenta bastante gelo.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Uau, Dan!

Excelentes fotos.. Nem parecem fotos tiradas em Portugal 

Muito boas, todas as fotos que todos os membros disponibilizaram


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

Malta sabado foi dia de NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Lindo!!!


Esta noite um report e foto!!


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 13:30)

]ToRnAdO[;111945 disse:
			
		

> Malta sabado foi dia de NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> Lindo!!!
> 
> ...



Tou desejoso por ver essas fotos!

Contamos com elas


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

por aqui mais um dia de Ceu limpo e a mínima hoje chegou aos *1.7ºC*


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

Mais uma noite gélida por Bragança, mínima de -7.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

Por aqui foi mais uma noite de muito frio a mínima foi de *0,5ºC*

Mas o dia já se nota muito mais quente tenho agora 14,3ºC, humidade de 45% e vento fraco quase sempre a 0,0km/h a rajada máxima foi de 11,0km/h  :P


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Depois de uma noite menos fria, estamos agora com 8,9º.
Impressionante como quase uma semana depois do nevão, ainda há elevações voltadas a norte, com neve.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

]ToRnAdO[;111945 disse:
			
		

> Malta sabado foi dia de NEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> Lindo!!!
> 
> ...




nevou na serra????
não sabia.........


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

A minima hoje aqui chegou aos -2.5ºC. Não sei como pois a noite passada foi mais quente. De manhã o cenário era espetacular, pena não ter tirado fotos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Estou com céu limpo, vento fraco e uns «quentes» *11,6 ºC*.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

stormy disse:


> nevou na serra????
> não sabia.........



Nevou a 000000m!!!

Mais na cota 0 do que na serra!!

P.S. - At Work!!


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 14:57)

]ToRnAdO[;111991 disse:
			
		

> Nevou a 000000m!!!
> 
> Mais na cota 0 do que na serra!!
> 
> P.S. - At Work!!



Mas, não te esqueças quando chegares a casa, de por no forum as fotos de Neve em Vila Real de Santo António a cotas 0mts 

Tamos a espera, e ruidosos de inveja por pôr os olhos nessas fotografias 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A temperatura ja desce *13,0ºC*

O céu está nublado


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

]ToRnAdO[;111991 disse:
			
		

> Nevou a 000000m!!!
> 
> Mais na cota 0 do que na serra!!
> 
> P.S. - At Work!!



Neve em Vila Real de Stº António é algo de verdadeiramente extraordinário!


----------



## Gato Preto (12 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

Boa tarde,

Hoje tive mais uma mínima relativamente baixa para aqui: 3,0ºC às 7:30.

O curioso é que tinha um valente camadão de geada no carro. Bastante mais do que em 9-1-2009.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (12 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

Boas tardes!
Pois... uma mais noite gélida em Paços de Ferreira. Às 0h marcava -2ºC no meu termómetro. 
Hoje, a neve mantém-se ainda por muitos cantos da cidade...abandonada e esperando que a chuva, que hoje à noite irá cair, a leve de vez...

Esta entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro/09 foi O MELHOR FENÓMENO meteorológico da minha vida. Confesso que, sendo adepto de neve, nunca esperei desencantar tal cenário do norte da Europa mesmo à porta de minha casa... Sobressaiu não só pelas temperaturas negativas BAIXÍSSIMAS que foram atingidas à noite (eu registei -6ºC!!  durante uma série de noites consecutivas!), mas também pela abundância da neve, pelas horas seguidas com que caiu...assim como pelo número de dias em que se manteve pela cidade (4 dias... tendo em conta que vai-se toda quando voltar a chover hoje ao fim da tarde).
Só espero que tenhámos algo semelhante ainda neste Inverno... que ainda é muito jovem!!  (embora tenha noção que será muito difícil...)
Vou ficar com saudades...


----------

